# Is this Normal?" Ask about LV stitching, alignment, etc. here!



## jube0506

Hi, 

I got this 2 and a half weeks ago and only used it 3 times.  Is this supposed to happen?  I noticed it the first day I used it which was the first day I got it.
	

		
			
		

		
	




Will it start peeling and having the same problem as the Neverfull?


----------



## cwool

I don't know?!?  I've been using my GM for a little more than a month, and I stuff it so it is pretty heavy.  I have similar marks mainly on one end, but on the inside surface.  I had not noticed until I saw your post.  




For now it doesn't bother me but I guess I'll just have to wait and see if the strap marks progressively worsen?!?


----------



## jube0506

It bothers me because its on the outside.  It's mainly on one strap now.  I've barely put anything in it.  It looks bad when it's standing up.  I think I will bring it in this weekend and see what they say.  I baby my lv bags so I have no clue how this happened.  If they all start to do that, it would look gross wearing it.


----------



## anabg

I would expect the straps on this bag to behave similarly to the DE neverfull..  The strap bends a lot with normal use because it cannot rotate freely at the base (as opposed to a bag with rings at the base of the strap).


----------



## trumanfinn

I think it's probably normal. A very thin leather strap that bends will definitely wrinkle. It doesn't look like the cracks that my DE Neverfull handles had, but it does look just like the wrinkling on my regular (vachetta) neverfulls.


----------



## cwool

jube0506 said:


> It bothers me because its on the outside.  It's mainly on one strap now.  I've barely put anything in it.  It looks bad when it's standing up.  I think I will bring it in this weekend and see what they say.  I baby my lv bags so I have no clue how this happened.  If they all start to do that, it would look gross wearing it.



I'm definitely curious to know what LV says if you take it in this weekend so please keep me updated.  My closest LV store is 3+ hours drive from me.


----------



## jube0506

Went in today and too bad my regular SA was at a meeting.  But another SA told me that it's normal.  So I guess that's just the way it's gonna be...


----------



## cwool

Okay, I'll keep monitoring my straps too for now.  Thanks!


----------



## D3183

I was told it's normal as well - wrinkling = fine but cracking = problem.


----------



## urbanmiss26

cwool said:


> Okay, I'll keep monitoring my straps too for now.  Thanks!



Hope the strap doesn't crack. Looking forward to hearing what happens as time goes by as I will be purchasing the Marylebone later this year (possibly September).


----------



## jube0506

The SA told me that the wrinkling is normal but if it cracks they will replace the straps.


----------



## CSG

I just purchased my LV cles / key pouch today. When I got home, I noticed that there is a gap on zipper end of LV cles / key pouch. Is that normal?! I know that there is a gap on the one end to give space for the chain but I do not know on the other end. Could you please check yours? Other than that everything seems fine.

Btw, it is made in France.

I focused on checking the alignment of the damier ebene pattern when I was in the store. This is the only stock with perfect alignment


----------



## CSG

More pics


----------



## mrsinsyder

Umm, it's fine.


----------



## CSG

mrsinsyder said:


> Umm, it's fine.



Does it really have a gap on the other end?


----------



## mrsinsyder

There has to be room for the head of the zipper to land (for lack of a better term) when fully opened. I mean... this is like, millimeters.


----------



## CSG

mrsinsyder said:


> There has to be room for the head of the zipper to land (for lack of a better term) when fully opened. I mean... this is like, millimeters.



I guess you are right  I haven't seen other key pouches in person before so I am not that familiar.


----------



## lovebags1

Keep and enjoy. Mine is the same and just fine no problems.


----------



## CSG

lovebags1 said:


> Keep and enjoy. Mine is the same and just fine no problems.



Thanks. I now have peace of mind


----------



## Violet Bleu

Looks good


----------



## sinyard

When I saw it IRL I didn't like the gap at the end. So, I totally understand what you're talking about!


----------



## BleuSaphir

My DE cles has it too. So not to worry. It normal.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

luxe_addiction said:


> my de cles has it too. So not to worry. It normal.


 
+1


----------



## jackie6

The gap is normal. Mine is the same, since it need little space at the end of the zipper. Keep an enjoy!


----------



## CSG

sinyard said:


> When I saw it IRL I didn't like the gap at the end. So, I totally understand what you're talking about!



I think the other end should not have a gap. But I will keep it because I really need a small zipper pouch like that.


----------



## chooy

CSG said:


> I just purchased my LV cles / key pouch today. When I got home, I noticed that there is a gap on zipper end of LV cles / key pouch. Is that normal?! I know that there is a gap on the one end to give space for the chain but I do not know on the other end. Could you please check yours? Other than that everything seems fine.
> 
> Btw, it is made in France.
> 
> I focused on checking the alignment of the damier ebene pattern when I was in the store. This is the only stock with perfect alignment




Hi all! I just made this purchase and I have the same problem. I should have looked at the item properly at the store.. 
Mine is MIF as well.

I don't get it though. The gap at the end of the zip (NOT the part where the chain comes out) makes it super annoying when I have to zip close because I need to hold the end down. Or else it will not zip smoothly because the cloth at the gap will flip slightly due to the pressure.

So this 0.5cm gap is normal? How big is the gap on your key cles?


----------



## collector007

Do these come with keychains or is that a totally different item? I see them on the LV website, but they have keychains attached.


----------



## vavaval

the gap is normal. there needs to be enough fabric at the end for some give room for the zipper stopper. with the motion of you pulling your zipper back and forth, the zipper stopper needs to hold onto some extra fabric. also, should you ever need the stopper or zipper repaired on the class, the extra fabric allows the repair specialist to use the tools needed on such a small piece.


----------



## Material_Grl

I've noticed that the NM (new model) has the bigger gap.  I compared an old model and the NM and the new one has thinner canvas and a bigger zipper gap.  This may be because the NM is a teeny bit bigger.  You can't see the size difference but if you place your cards in each one, you can feel more space in the NM.  They probably kept the zipper length the same, hence the bigger gap on either end.


----------



## Zoezampalunga

Hi. Mine has the same gap.
I used to have another one dating back at 2007 and it was the same.
It's the way it's meant to be!


----------



## CSG

chooy said:


> Hi all! I just made this purchase and I have the same problem. I should have looked at the item properly at the store..
> Mine is MIF as well.
> 
> I don't get it though. The gap at the end of the zip (NOT the part where the chain comes out) makes it super annoying when I have to zip close because I need to hold the end down. Or else it will not zip smoothly because the cloth at the gap will flip slightly due to the pressure.
> 
> So this 0.5cm gap is normal? How big is the gap on your key cles?



I think its normal. Mine also has that gap.


----------



## Blooomy

As this is my very first LV bag, I am wondering whether I am just too picky or have to high expectations on a bag that costs me approx 1k€.

But does this look neatly stitched to you or rater: do your Neverfulls look the same? Got it off the LV Boutique 3 days ago and think about changing it...

What do you LVistas think? - Thanks in advance for your help - very much appreciated!
blooomy


----------



## Roshelle

I'm just as picky as you are. I don't like this kind of 'things' either. I don't like the stitches on my Monogram Cardholder, but my SA told me that was the 'backside' of the product..


----------



## Miss Krys

Blooomy said:


> As this is my very first LV bag, I am wondering whether I am just too picky or have to high expectations on a bag that costs me approx 1k€.
> 
> But does this look neatly stitched to you or rater: do your Neverfulls look the same? Got it off the LV Boutique 3 days ago and think about changing it...
> 
> What do you LVistas think? - Thanks in advance for your help - very much appreciated!
> blooomy
> 
> View attachment 3473833
> 
> View attachment 3473834
> 
> View attachment 3473835
> 
> View attachment 3473836


Unfortunately the stitching does have a tendency to get a little uneven around the area where the top trim overlaps; it's thicker material and it's also an area that needs to be reinforced to prevent the trim from unravelling, hence the difference in stitches and why there is some backtracking. It is unsightly but serves a purpose. With that being said if you're not happy with this tote, and it's your right to be since it's your money, then you can always go back to the store and request an exchange for another one, just make sure to check them throughly before choosing
I forget to mention that yes, my NF (DE GM) is the same way as are both of my Delightfuls (OM MM and NM MM in DE).


----------



## ustasena

I think your bag looks normal. I wouldn't give it a second thought. Congrats on your first LV and enjoy!


----------



## kimber418

Your bag stitching looks exactly like mine.  Enjoy it[emoji175]


----------



## aussiemel

It looks pretty normal to me.  Congratulations on your first LV!!


----------



## BleuSaphir

Look normal to me. Don't think to much. [emoji6]


----------



## ceedoan

i don't even know what you're referring to on the stitching.... looks fine to me!


----------



## bugn

It looks good to me. Now once I had a really crooked set of stitches, it was so bad, it looked like a roller coaster ride. They replaced for free.


----------



## Aliluvlv

It's hard when you spend so much time and money on a product not to get obsessive over all of the details (I was wondering the same thing about the stitching on my transatlantic ZCP, but you can even see it on the web pic too). I think your bag looks beautiful!  Congratulations and enjoy your timeless classic!  [emoji3]


----------



## dat1girl4u

I just bought my first LV bag too and opted for the NF MM in mono with beige interior and my stitching is just like yours. I wouldn't worry too much about it but if it drives you nuts, go exchange it before it's too late. But I'm pretty sure all the bag stitching in that area will look just like that. It's crazy how we focus on the little details since we spent so much money on the bag.


----------



## louisisluv

ustasena said:


> I think your bag looks normal. I wouldn't give it a second thought. Congrats on your first LV and enjoy!



That makes two of us!!

Im fussy about these things too, but this is a bit too much... 
OP , chill and Enjoy your Neverfull in good health!


----------



## Foreverbags

Hi, I just bought my neverfull mm in monogram today from LV boutique. I noticed only when I got home the patterns on both side of the seems don't align properly and they are slightly off. Should I be worried about this? If I want to sell this bag in the future, will people think it is not authentic?


----------



## Miss Krys

Foreverbags said:


> View attachment 3478964
> View attachment 3478965
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, I just bought my neverfull mm in monogram today from LV boutique. I noticed only when I got home the patterns on both side of the seems don't align properly and they are slightly off. Should I be worried about this? If I want to sell this bag in the future, will people think it is not authentic?


Misalignment, to a certain extent, is normal and varies depending on the craftsman and the particular design dimensions. Should you decide to sell in the future this shouldn't cause you any problems, especially if you have the buyer chooses to have it authenticated since an expert eye will focus on other distinguishing features such as stitching and the stamping.


----------



## dat1girl4u

That's not too bad.. in fact it looks perfectly fine. The ones I saw at the LV boutique when selecting mine was way worse.


----------



## Foreverbags

Thanks for the reassurance! I feel better now. Guess I watched too much YouTube on perfect alignments of monogram prints. X


----------



## jackbnip

I just got my new mono back last week.  About 5 inches of mine was messed up so my SA said she was sending it back! Looks perfect now.  I think yours looks fine.  The end of it where it  overlaps is a little tricky.  Enjoy it!


----------



## lovesbmw

I think they both look fine enjoy


----------



## mi.kay

I recently purchased the One Handle and only noticed that the strap and the front of the bag looks a little misaligned (rings do not cut off symmetrically)
I really love this bag and it is very rare which I don't know if I am able to do an exchange. 
Honestly do you think it looks off? Am I being too picky? Or do you think I should return it?

Thank you all in advance!


----------



## onlyk

not as bad, you should see a couple of bags I have, seriously would think they were knock offs! recently I saw a youtube 's speedy 40 b, alignments of prints on the sides really bad and obvious. Nowadays I saw more well made fakes than authentic LVs, ha ha.


----------



## Melanie

If it is going to bother you, then I would see if you could exchange.  I feel that you won't carry it (or be happy with it) if the misalignment bothers you.  I personally do not think it looks that bad, but I didn't invest the money into purchasing it.  Good luck!


----------



## fabuleux

The only answers that matters is yours... does it bother you? If so, return your bag and get another one. Do it within your return period because LV does not consider misaligned canvas to be a problem.


----------



## Kitty157

Fabuleux is correct. I am in a similar situation and even though I solicited advice and got great ones, I still cannot find it in myself to like my newly purchased bag because I just can't get over what bothers me so it's sitting unused waiting to be returned. I can't look at it anymore honestly as I am disappointed because I love the bag. 
I think I need to be totally happy with my purchase so I'm going to return it in hopes of finding one that checks all the boxes for me. If I can't find a replacement then I know it's not meant to be. If it bothers you, return it.


----------



## BULL

That is literally just a single millimeter. On both the bag and the strap. Not a lot, but visible.
But it is up to you. You created this thread for a reason. It clearly bothers you. Take it back 

Btw: It was fun to see that most of the new Bandoulieres on the LV website are misaligned even on the press shots:
http://eu.louisvuitton.com/eng-e1/products/bandouliere-monogram-monogram-013867


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

I have this bag and my grommets a bit higher on the pattern and so so slightly off on the pattern. I didn't even notice until I checked today for this post. I love this bag and it's so unique.


----------



## lovebags1

Keep it!  If a hard to find bag u might regret later. I know i did when all of a sudden they discontinued a bag i was waiting on to find the most perfectly aligned one and i missed out all together


----------



## lipstick_bandit

Hey ladies, I just purchased a keepall bandouliere 45 today and noticed wrinkles once I got home. Is this normal or a flaw? The wrinkles are on both sides of the bag. This was my first keepall purchase and I plan to use it very soon, so hoping it’s normal.


----------



## fabfashionisto

This is very obviously a brand new bag, I have bags that look like this that are considerably older just with Patina, It depends on what you are comfortable accepting - it seems like it is something that would naturally happen on the curve. Can anyone else with this bag maybe chime in?


----------



## lipstick_bandit

fabfashionisto said:


> This is very obviously a brand new bag, I have bags that look like this that are considerably older just with Patina, It depends on what you are comfortable accepting - it seems like it is something that would naturally happen on the curve. Can anyone else with this bag maybe chime in?



Thanks for responding. I know eventually older bags become wrinkled but I wasn't too sure if that was the case for brand new  bags. I would only be comfortable accepting it if this is normal, but if it's not normal,  I'd probably become a bit peeved.


----------



## epeLV

It will do that more and more with age. It wouldn’t bother me personally, but if it bothers you enough to post here it might be an indication that you need to exchange for another that meets your personal standards for bags.


----------



## lipstick_bandit

epeLV said:


> It will do that more and more with age. It wouldn’t bother me personally, but if it bothers you enough to post here it might be an indication that you need to exchange for another that meets your personal standards for bags.


Thanks for responding. I posted not exactly because I was bothered, but more so I'm not knowledgeable to what's acceptable and not acceptable concerning a new Keepall. If the new ones usually aren't wrinkled, I would be bothered enough to exchange. But if the new ones typically look like my bag, I'd be ok. I know the older ones wrinkle.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

lipstick_bandit said:


> Hey ladies, I just purchased a keepall bandouliere 45 today and noticed wrinkles once I got home. Is this normal or a flaw? The wrinkles are on both sides of the bag. This was my first keepall purchase and I plan to use it very soon, so hoping it’s normal.
> 
> View attachment 4196792
> 
> 
> View attachment 4196793
> 
> 
> View attachment 4196794


I can’t tell in your pic where the wrinkling is but I have the same thing on my mono patches speedy b near the dring. I actually had exchanged it since the previous bag had really bad stitching. It sort of bothered me but looked better than the stitching so I kept the bag. I suppose at certain angles it might be sort of noticeable but I still like and use the bag. I had used a key charm over it but it really doesn’t bother me anymore,


----------



## lipstick_bandit

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I can’t tell in your pic where the wrinkling is but I have the same thing on my mono patches speedy b near the dring. I actually had exchanged it since the previous bag had really bad stitching. It sort of bothered me but looked better than the stitching so I kept the bag. I suppose at certain angles it might be sort of noticeable but I still like and use the bag. I had used a key charm over it but it really doesn’t bother me anymore,


Thank you! It's the two Vachetta stripes that runs along the sides and bottom of the bag. Hopefully this picture gives a better idea of where the wrinkling is.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

lipstick_bandit said:


> Thank you! It's the two Vachetta stripes that runs along the sides and bottom of the bag. Hopefully this picture gives a better idea of where the wrinkling is.
> View attachment 4196850


I don’t have this bag but I might try and exchange it..can you go to a store to compare with other bags and try to exchange?


----------



## idlehen

I wouldn't exchange it. I don't have this bag but I imagine most keepalls will have some degree of wrinkling there since it's curved and non-structured. Even if it didn't have it, it'd probably develop the wrinkles pretty quickly.


----------



## Madrye28

Keepall’s are stored flat and folded in the boutique.  In fact, that’s how it ships from the factory. The longer it’s stored, the more creases you will see.  Look at the date code, it may be an older piece not made recently.  With that said, it’s not damaged, totally normal considering how the piece is stored.


----------



## Postyco

those wrinkles are due to how the keepall is folded and stored. this is normal, you can fold leather without wrinkling it..


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

lipstick_bandit said:


> Hey ladies, I just purchased a keepall bandouliere 45 today and noticed wrinkles once I got home. Is this normal or a flaw? The wrinkles are on both sides of the bag. This was my first keepall purchase and I plan to use it very soon, so hoping it’s normal.
> 
> View attachment 4196792
> 
> 
> View attachment 4196793
> 
> 
> View attachment 4196794


Completely natural from simply folding/flattening. I keep mine stuffed while not in use so it just stays the same and never gets any worse for wear. My keepall is like 30 years old.


----------



## LuckyBitch

Those wrinkles would bother me. Exchange it if you can. Good luck.


----------



## Redenkeew

All classic canvas Keepalls are shipped and stored folded like this picture below, that's why there's creasing on the bag. There's no point exchanging because that's how it is and you'll never find one that wasn't folded. Keepalls, Speedies, and Neverfulls are all designed to be shipped this way to save space. You can stuff your bag with airbags or pillows and let it rest. The creasing will be much less visible after use.


*Photo is not mine. I found it on Google.


----------



## tking03

Yeah, that's how they arrive from the factory.  It's not a defect.  All of mine have creasing in the same spot with the exception of the eclipse monogram canvas, but the leather on the eclipse feels much different and is thickness.  It will get "worse" with time so if you don't like it you may want to consider returning.


----------



## Hatfield1313

I have a brand new Speedy I've been using with the same wrinkling on the handles. It's no biggie as far as I'm concerned, that is bound to happen anywhere the leather curves or "moves".


----------



## for3v3rz

I also have speedy with this type of winking when it was new. Is very normal for this type of leather. It will be more concerning if is in the DE leather.


----------



## jem1024

I received this Neverfull my first online purchase. It arrived pretty folded. Just wondering if this looks okay? The bottom doesn’t look straight or am I being too picky? Will it straighten once it softens?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

What do you think is wrong with the bag? I don’t see anything wrong in the pictures?


----------



## sayakayumi

Looks normal to me, if you put something heavy at the bottom, like a book, does it look even?


----------



## Pagan

It will straighten out; it's simply creased. I received a Speedy today and it has quite a few creases from being folded. They'll come out in the next few days as I use it. 

You could stuff the bottom with a rolled up towel to help the process along.


----------



## ultravisitor

Um, what's the problem?


----------



## clarabellaZ

I see what you mean. I have four Neverfulls. Try putting items inside, it should flatten and straighten up. What would really help would be  to consider a base shaper or a purse organizer to help shape it up a bit(one or the other....both would be too much imo)


----------



## jem1024

clarabellaZ said:


> I see what you mean. I have four Neverfulls. Try putting items inside, it should flatten and straighten up. What would really help would be  to consider a base shaper or a purse organizer to help shape it up a bit(one or the other....both would be too much imo)



Yes that’s exactly what I mean. I haven’t worn it yet. Only had it stuffed with towels to help the side folds. This is my first Neverfull will an organizer help so the bottom doesn’t sag when wearing and it would lay flat when placed down?  Right now I feel it doesn’t sit totally flat like in the picture. Also which organizer do you recommend?


----------



## Johnpauliegal

I also don’t  see anything wrong.


----------



## LVLoveaffair

I see exactly what you mean. It does look "folded over" near the bottom sides. You could try stuffing it or using it but it might take a while for the folds to go away. You could return/exchange it but you might get one with worse problems. If I exchanged it, I'd try to get to a boutique.


----------



## Pagan

jem1024 said:


> Yes that’s exactly what I mean. I haven’t worn it yet. Only had it stuffed with towels to help the side folds. This is my first Neverfull will an organizer help so the bottom doesn’t sag when wearing and it would lay flat when placed down?  Right now I feel it doesn’t sit totally flat like in the picture. Also which organizer do you recommend?


I like Samorga inserts; I have one in each of my NFs and in my Speedy. My NFs look the way I think you want yours to look.


----------



## MrsHinzo

I see what you mean too. As others said try using it, it will straighten out.


----------



## clarabellaZ

jem1024 said:


> Yes that’s exactly what I mean. I haven’t worn it yet. Only had it stuffed with towels to help the side folds. This is my first Neverfull will an organizer help so the bottom doesn’t sag when wearing and it would lay flat when placed down?  Right now I feel it doesn’t sit totally flat like in the picture. Also which organizer do you recommend?



Honestly having owned many LVs since 2014, I can honestly say I’ve had higher dollar Samorgas and much cheaper organizers and I will say I dont think it much matters as they all serve the same purpose. 

The organizer is inside the bag and not really seen. I do have Samorgas but I do not see a huge difference between cheaper brands imo. I think any brand will help and serve your purpose.  just go for a lighter weight one. No need to add extra weight to your bag!!

Oh or a base shaper instead will help too if you are not big on the organizers. I just prefer the organizers to help find items quicker. Either way babe!, Enjoy!!!!


----------



## Tnt123

So I got a PA in monogram for Christmas and just added my wonderful new monogram strap ... today I unzipped and I noticed some fraying is the best way to describe in the cloth of the zipper at the farthest point where you zipper close.  See pics. It's kind of bothering me ... is this normal or worth addressing with LV? I REALLY don't want to have to go to the store but I also feel like the quality needs to be very much up to par for the price on their things you know? It may look like I had to zoom to see but I actually could see quite well because the material looks a little lighter than the rest of the zipper.


----------



## Soniaa

Looks normal according to their current standards


----------



## Melfontana

It looks normal to me - but if it’s bothering you then it doesn’t hurt to stop in LV


----------



## Rie521

Looks like normal..... the item is easily replaced/repaired within a year for any defects...... just keep your SA aware of your concern.... so that it is heavily documented


----------



## Venessa84

Normal


----------



## Guy Chanon

It's normal.


----------



## Poochie231080

i don't see any problems


----------



## Johnpauliegal

I don’t see any issues other than the norm.


----------



## Rose-8

Hi all,
I received my 1st ever brand new LV (after years of admiring all the beauties here), and as excited as it is, I'm wondering if I'm reading too much into it and nit picking. I noticed the hardware have some scratches/tarnishing to it, is this normal? I have yet to use it. 
I've also noticed that there is a slight scratching on the leather as well as bubbling and inconsistency in the glazing. Though this does not bother me too much, I'm curious if it will affect the integrity of the purse? 
I appreciate your thoughts on it =) 




	

		
			
		

		
	
 scratches on the button, slight tarnishing and scratches on the sip (though the handle itself is pristine), a dented line on the snap (ON-LO).


----------



## snibor

You’re not happy so return.


----------



## spoiledka

Did you purchase in store or was it shipped to you? I just bought the exact same wallet in Scarlet. I went into the store but they did not have any available to purchase in store. They had it in Noir and i looked at those in store. I was not impressed. First for a $900 wallet they just had them thrown inside a drawer on top of each other. Honestly that really rubbed me the wrong way.  If I'm spending close to $1000 on a wallet I'm expecting it to be kept neatly put away maybe even with the dust cover to protect it but that was not the case. They were mixed in with other wallets. The first one the SA showed me i noticed it had scratches on the front button. I asked to see another and the second one she showed me was better but still looked a bit tarnished and not all shiny and new how i'm expecting it to look. Since they didn't have the color i wanted i asked them to order it. I received it on Valentines day. I love it but i did notice that the front button was not the shiny gold i was expecting, its not matte but its not as shiny as the zipper pull. Also the front button has minor scratches on it. Other then that everything else looks fine. I say if it bothers you exchange it. I'm keeping mine because i'm in love with the color and the wallet itself and i know eventually the front button is going to get scratched up anyways.


----------



## spoiledka

Here are few pics to compare


----------



## aureliebr

I literally do not see what you think is problematic.  Overthinking--put the magnifying glass away and enjoy your new item.


----------



## Chiichan

I looked through these pictures a couple times, I don’t see anything? Looks like a great wallet. Enjoy it, or return if it doesn’t spark joy.


----------



## bluethreads

I totally get it- if you're spending hundreds of dollars on a wallet, it should be perfect.  otherwise, what's the justification of spending so much money. you are supposed to be buying quality.   I see the imperfections you are describing, and I personally would not be satisfied with spending that much on a wallet with these minor imperfections.


----------



## Melfontana

Did you purchase it in an LV store or was it shipped to you?


----------



## BleuSaphir

Looks totally fine to me. It looks perfect!


----------



## pjhm

Chanel long wallets are a little over $1000, so if you aren’t happy return it, $900 for LV is what I’ve been paying too, but we have options. Please yourself.


----------



## Shoppinmel

If you had to open a thread to ask, then you're obviously not happy. Return it.


----------



## Rose-8

spoiledka said:


> Did you purchase in store or was it shipped to you? I just bought the exact same wallet in Scarlet. I went into the store but they did not have any available to purchase in store. They had it in Noir and i looked at those in store. I was not impressed. First for a $900 wallet they just had them thrown inside a drawer on top of each other. Honestly that really rubbed me the wrong way.  If I'm spending close to $1000 on a wallet I'm expecting it to be kept neatly put away maybe even with the dust cover to protect it but that was not the case. They were mixed in with other wallets. The first one the SA showed me i noticed it had scratches on the front button. I asked to see another and the second one she showed me was better but still looked a bit tarnished and not all shiny and new how i'm expecting it to look. Since they didn't have the color i wanted i asked them to order it. I received it on Valentines day. I love it but i did notice that the front button was not the shiny gold i was expecting, its not matte but its not as shiny as the zipper pull. Also the front button has minor scratches on it. Other then that everything else looks fine. I say if it bothers you exchange it. I'm keeping mine because i'm in love with the color and the wallet itself and i know eventually the front button is going to get scratched up anyways.



Thank you so much for your replies and photos, I see that i'm not the only one, I know that scratches and tarnishing will happen though I secretly wish it could happen with use overtime and not brand new. It was purchased in store by my partner so I wasn't there or else I probably would have asked for another to compare as well. If the wallet were being stacked on top of each other might have contributed to the scratching too. At the end of the day, it is a beautiful wallet . I love the color of your wallet, I would stare at it non stop if I were you .


----------



## Rose-8

snibor said:


> You’re not happy so return.





aureliebr said:


> I literally do not see what you think is problematic.  Overthinking--put the magnifying glass away and enjoy your new item.





Chiichan said:


> I looked through these pictures a couple times, I don’t see anything? Looks like a great wallet. Enjoy it, or return if it doesn’t spark joy.





BleuSaphir said:


> Looks totally fine to me. It looks perfect!





Shoppinmel said:


> If you had to open a thread to ask, then you're obviously not happy. Return it.



Thank you all for your replies. I personally have never owned or looked at a brand new LV of any sort up closed before, so I guess I had an image of what I thought it would be like in my head, so your opinions are much appreciated . 
Though I do hope to own a few more LV items in the future .


----------



## Rose-8

bluethreads said:


> I totally get it- if you're spending hundreds of dollars on a wallet, it should be perfect.  otherwise, what's the justification of spending so much money. you are supposed to be buying quality.   I see the imperfections you are describing, and I personally would not be satisfied with spending that much on a wallet with these minor imperfections.



That's how I felt and for it to be my 1st, I had this image of it being perfect in my head.  I think I expected the craftsmanship to reflect in the price. I  will look at other options whilst I can.



Melfontana said:


> Did you purchase it in an LV store or was it shipped to you?



My partner purchased it from an LV store but I wasn't there with him. 



pjhm said:


> Chanel long wallets are a little over $1000, so if you aren’t happy return it, $900 for LV is what I’ve been paying too, but we have options. Please yourself.



I will definitely look into that in the next few days and widen my options. 

* Again, thank you all for your replies. I appreciate them


----------



## Guy Chanon

As I am a perfectionist, it would have bothered me. I would constantly take it out and look at these imperfections. However, as much as being a perfectionist, I am also a realist and understand that nothing can be absolutely perfect. So I learned over the years to be more realistic and look over small imperfections.

So, long story short, it would bother me a bit, but I'll not return and start enjoying the new wallet.


----------



## TaylorXavier

I can understand what you mean. When I bought my first LV piece I would scrutinize every little detail and flaw on it. But now I’m not so bothered by them. To me it’s still beautiful either way.


----------



## litostar

Hi!

Calling all PM owners to share their experience. I got mine less than 8 months ago and slowly I’ve started to see these tiny white specs along the edge. Eventually it kind of expanded so today I brought it in the boutique to share the Client Advisor and was told it’s normal, the paint is simply chipping off from wear and tear. If I’d like she can have it sent off to be repainted with a fee. Just wondering if this was normal? If it’s normal, does it get worse overtime? 

TIA


----------



## epeLV

I think it looks like glue residue coming out from under the gazing. Have you tried to rub it off?


----------



## Postyco

just pick it off


----------



## fyn72

it is common, glue residue you can pick or gently scratch off. My kirigami small pouch had it happen and a pm I had and it came off


----------



## Guy Chanon

Totally normal. It wouldn't worry me even if they start to appear much sooner.


----------



## Guy Chanon

BTW it is excess glue/glazing.


----------



## LVlifer

If it were my handbag I would call customer service and ask them how to go about having an evaluation done on the handbag. I am not convinced this is normal. It is hard to see exactly what happened form the photo. I have a 30 year old Speedy in my closet and there is no issue whatsoever with the canvas.


----------



## karman

LVlifer said:


> If it were my handbag I would call customer service and ask them how to go about having an evaluation done on the handbag. I am not convinced this is normal. It is hard to see exactly what happened form the photo. I have a 30 year old Speedy in my closet and there is no issue whatsoever with the canvas.


Speedys don’t have glazing on the canvas edge like a Pochette Métis does. I have a Monceau and this happens with excess glazing as others have mentioned. It’s not an “issue” with the canvas.


----------



## LVlifer

Should there be glazing issues?


----------



## karman

LVlifer said:


> Should there be glazing issues?


I don’t consider this an “issue”. But we can disagree on that.


----------



## jellyv

LVlifer said:


> Should there be glazing issues?


No, but it's very common on bags with a definite edge. Excess glazing that peels or flakes off ultimately is more protective than skipped areas of glazing.


----------



## LVlifer

It is fine to disagree.I never judge anyone that has a different opinion than I do.
Maybe there is not an issue with this  handbag. If it were mine though, I might not like the way it looks. I inspect all of my handbag purchases VERY closely. I reject any handbag that doesn't pass my "perfection" standards. I always get one that is perfect in every way in my estimation.


----------



## jellyv

LVlifer said:


> Maybe there is not an issue with this  handbag. If it were mine though, .



Where we differ is the notion that it's an issue when excess glazing needs to be lightly rubbed off, once, and then the bag is solid and okay afterward. It's like the folding crease of a Speedy: is it a crap product? Is this an issue? No, because it resolves over time and doesn't affect the durability or aesthetics of the bag.


----------



## LVlifer

I am glad that you mentioned the fold crease in the Speedy!!!   I have 4 Speedy's-one from 30 years ago and the other three bought within the past 10 or so years. It took me a long time to find each of my Speedy's. I do not think they should be delivered with  creases in them and folded. If you look at the photos of Speedy's on the website there are no creases. If creases are really bad they never  go away completely in my opinion. So, I looked at many to find one that only had a faint crease.The faint creases are still there and i stuff my Speedy's with soft tee shirts to make sure the shape is perfect...In my opinion LV should not crush their Speedys. LV should find a way to ship Speedy's so that they are not "squished". Imagine if all of their canvas bags were shipped crushed?


----------



## jellyv

LVlifer said:


> I am glad that you mentioned the fold crease in the Speedy!!!   I have 4 Speedy's-one from 30 years ago and the other three bought within the past 10 or so years. It took me a long time to find each of my Speedy's. I do not think they should be delivered with  creases in them and folded. If you look at the photos of Speedy's on the website there are no creases. If creases are really bad they never  go away completely in my opinion.



Well, this is a losing battle for you, in that LV isn't going to change its storage of the Speedy type bags. It works, it has no long term impact (despite your opinion), and there are many, many customers who can attest that the crease resolves over time. Myself included.

Anyway back to the topic. PMs have been problematic, but this instance of the glazing doesn't sound, to me, like a worry.


----------



## Missydora

I had this on mine. Gentle rub with a micro fibre cloth will do the trick to get rid of it.


----------



## litostar

Thanks so much for everyone's responses! I will try wiping it off, I just know this also happened to my PSM and I picked at it and it kind of got worse lol but I'll trying wiping it. Funny how the Client Advisor didn't tell me this at the get go.


----------



## Aknelson07

would this bother you? It draws my attention each time. I’m fully willing to admit I’m over analyzing it but I don’t have another Neverfull to compare to so I’m not sure if it’s normal or not.  The other side is perfect and looks more melded together.  Do you think this is normal? Anyone else have this on their bags?


----------



## Clearblueskies

Aknelson07 said:


> would this bother you? It draws my attention each time. I’m fully willing to admit I’m over analyzing it but I don’t have another Neverfull to compare to so I’m not sure if it’s normal or not.  The other side is perfect and looks more melded together.  Do you think this is normal? Anyone else have this on their bags?


No it wouldn’t.  It’s nothing, just enjoy the bag


----------



## ultravisitor

sigh


----------



## mrsinsyder




----------



## LilMissCutie

If it bothers you exchange it


----------



## LuckyBitch

It would bother the heck out of me. I know there are joins but the one on your bag is pretty much out of line.
I would try and exchange it. Good luck.


----------



## Annawakes

It wouldn’t bother me.  It’s fine, it looks like it is stitched up well.  I’m sure if you were to look at other Neverfulls you would see the same thing, or other things, that might draw your attention.

I don’t have a Neverfull.  But I have seen lots of other LV bags, even $3,000 bags, with wonky stitching, or even....missing stitches!  So this bag looks pretty good to me.

Also, I see that you’re new here.  Welcome!  Don’t be deterred by those who roll their eyes at your question.  I think we see a lot of questions like yours because 1) an LV bag costs a lot of money and we want to see perfection, when perfection doesn’t exist in anything and 2) we don’t want to look silly exchanging a bag over an immaterial reason, because LV stores and SA’s can be intimidating.  So, that is why people check here first as to whether something they see is “immaterial”.  I don’t mind these questions at all.  

I hope you will relax and enjoy your beautiful bag!


----------



## Deleted member 20806

I want to say this is quite normal ... don’t worry


----------



## Aknelson07

Annawakes said:


> It wouldn’t bother me.  It’s fine, it looks like it is stitched up well.  I’m sure if you were to look at other Neverfulls you would see the same thing, or other things, that might draw your attention.
> 
> I don’t have a Neverfull.  But I have seen lots of other LV bags, even $3,000 bags, with wonky stitching, or even....missing stitches!  So this bag looks pretty good to me.
> 
> Also, I see that you’re new here.  Welcome!  Don’t be deterred by those who roll their eyes at your question.  I think we see a lot of questions like yours because 1) an LV bag costs a lot of money and we want to see perfection, when perfection doesn’t exist in anything and 2) we don’t want to look silly exchanging a bag over an immaterial reason, because LV stores and SA’s can be intimidating.  So, that is why people check here first as to whether something they see is “immaterial”.  I don’t mind these questions at all.
> 
> I hope you will relax and enjoy your beautiful bag!



haha, this account is new but I have an older account associated with an email I dont use anymore so I am well aware of how others react to these types of questions. While I have other designer bags from other brands, this is my first venture into Louis Vuitton so I'm not sure what to expect. I'm not particularly bothered by the unevenness more so how high the overlap sits up, I worry that it will be prone to rolling or flapping over time. But you are right, it does appear to be stitched well. Thank you for your thoughtful response, I dont really want to deal with the hassle of exchanging (though it's well within the exchange time frame), I was more looking for advice from people who look at LV bags all of the time on whether this was normal or if it's something to be concerned about... because honestly, I have no idea. Judging by the exasperated responses.... I'll assume it's okay and not worry about it.


----------



## MyMelodyLV

Here’s pics of my Neverfull, outside and inside trim.  Nothing is perfect, enjoy your bag.


----------



## CK1Czar

This is normal.  This forum kills me with these type of post.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

It would bother me if we lived in utopia. 

Enjoy using your awesome Neverfull.


----------



## Conconchica

I just got the Mono Bumbag. Absolutely love it! But I wore it for the first time the other day and noticed the threads on the sides (see pics) and I wonder if it’s normal stitching? Also one other pic shows the two sides not exactly the same (I was worried that’d be a site more prone to cracking)? Any bumbag owners could share their thoughts / pics of their bumbag closeup? TIA!


----------



## ambrose1985

mine looks similar, i dont think its a big issue


----------



## Conconchica

ambrose1985 said:


> mine looks similar, i dont think its a big issue


Thanks!


----------



## Nelly86

karman said:
			
		

> Wondering if the crooked stitch on your Pochette Metis handle is normal? Or those wrinkles on the side of your Speedy Bandouliere? What about the little nick in the leather on the tab on your Pochette Accessoires? Scratched up button on your Victorine wallet? Unexplained dots on your Escale canvas? Worn off glazing on your Neverfull after only 1 month? Should you return/exchange?
> 
> We get A LOT of "Is this normal?" threads here on the LV forum. Just doing a quick search for "is this normal" in the LV forum ONLY, and ONLY searching titles, there are over 200 thread asking "Is this normal?" To ensure there's a single place for you to ask questions and get answers from people, and maybe make it easier for others after you with similar concerns, please ask them here.
> 
> Another suggestion: Please do a search of the LV forum. If you noticed something, maybe someone has already asked it especially if it's general questions about alignment, leather wrinkles, etc. If you click on the magnifying glass near the top right, you can do a search within the LV forum only by checking the box that says "Search this forum only". A search suggestion would be "normal pochette metis", for example.
> 
> For those asking questions: To help with searching within this thread, here are suggestions of keywords to include your post so that others reading through this thread can search your post if they have a similar concern. I'm not asking you to post in this format, but this would help!
> 
> Item material/canvas and style (example: Monogram Speedy 25 - please refrain from abbreviating since this means certain styles like "PM" for Pochette Metis and "PA" for Pochette Accessoires won't be searchable)
> Issue you're asking about (example: leather wrinkle)
> Location of the issue (example: under handle)
> And of course, a photo or photos!
> And for those searching within this thread, you can go up to the magnifying glass at the top right of the page (under your avatar, mailbox and flag/notifications), check the box "Search this thread only" and enter the keywords. For example, for my above example I can type _speedy leather wrinkle handle_ and hopefully others' previous posts would show up!
> 
> For those answering questions: please be kind if you're in this thread! And remember to quote the person you're responding to!
> 
> Sometimes 100% perfection isn't possible. These items/bags/small leather goods are meant to be ENJOYED!



just purchased the LV Neverfull MM in DE and noticed a single red stitch on the outside handle. Would you consider this a defective bag?


----------



## IntheOcean

No, frankly, I wouldn't. 
I understand it when something's crooked or is coming undone, but this is just a single red dot in the stitch.


----------



## Winter’sJoy

How do you guys find this stuff?


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Winter’sJoy said:


> How do you guys find this stuff?



Either with a microscope or something a little stronger like a telescope which have the ability to zoom in 1000% or more!


----------



## karman

Nope. 

This is far from what I call a "defect". It seems like that word is just thrown around casually to describe tiny little insignificant things


----------



## Postyco

karman said:


> Nope.
> 
> This is far from what I call a "defect". It seems like that word is just thrown around casually to describe tiny little insignificant things


agreed


----------



## memobag1

Hi everyone,  I just purchased a brand new Pochette Metis off the LV website in the original mono canvas and received it the other day.  It is Made in France and looks beautiful.  However, it has a horrid smell, almost chemical like.  Its been a few years since I have bought anything from LV, so I don't know if this is the new norm, but none of my other bags or SLGs have been like this.  Has anyone else experienced this?  I am so torn on if I should keep this item (and try to air it out), as I am not sure if the smell will go away....let alone not understanding why it smells.....please help!


----------



## fabuleux

It’s common.


----------



## EdnaMode

I think with high demand, new items don't have a chance to air out like they used to. Many are bought online soon after manufacturing date so no real chance to air out.  All of these items are treated with coatings and glazing etc.  I have no problems with it, I just let it sit out a little bit but it's a personal decision whether you want to keep it.


----------



## memobag1

EdnaMode said:


> I think with high demand, new items don't have a chance to air out like they used to. Many are bought online soon after manufacturing date so no real chance to air out.  All of these items are treated with coatings and glazing etc.  I have no problems with it, I just let it sit out a little bit but it's a personal decision whether you want to keep it.


 Thanks for your reply!  Based upon your experience, has the smell gone completely away?


----------



## EdnaMode

memobag1 said:


> Thanks for your reply!  Based upon your experience, has the smell gone completely away?


My mini PA had the worst smell bc I received it within one week of manufacturing. It was very strong. It doesn't smell at all now, I have had it for a year and I don't use it regularly, it has no smell now, not sure how long it took. Hope this helps.


----------



## memobag1

Great, thank you so much!


----------



## Fancypantsbags

A few years back I bought a brand new bag in paris and it smelled quite strong like chemicals
 It dissipated over time but took months to completely disappear.


----------



## pjhm

Yes, it's happened to me 3X, on an Empriente cles,  an Epi Speedy, and a LV briefcase--all smelled strongly like ink or some chemical-I called boutique and they told me to simply leave out on dresser but away from direct sunlight for 4-5 days- smell left all pieces.


----------



## pearyfooa

karman said:


> Nope.
> 
> This is far from what I call a "defect". It seems like that word is just thrown around casually to describe tiny little insignificant things


 I would 100% agree with you. Oftentimes clients would assume something minor as defective on their terms. Not knowing what we internally consider as defective. Peeling canvas, melted glazing, and cracking canvas being the most notorious defective issues.


----------



## hollyloo

memobag1 said:


> Hi everyone,  I just purchased a brand new Pochette Metis off the LV website in the original mono canvas and received it the other day.  It is Made in France and looks beautiful.  However, it has a horrid smell, almost chemical like.  Its been a few years since I have bought anything from LV, so I don't know if this is the new norm, but none of my other bags or SLGs have been like this.  Has anyone else experienced this?  I am so torn on if I should keep this item (and try to air it out), as I am not sure if the smell will go away....let alone not understanding why it smells.....please help!



Hi! I purchased a brand new pochette metis off the LV website recently as well, and my bag also came with a strange, chemical-y smell. Mine is made in the USA though. The LV box the bag came in smells even worse than the bag. I have been airing out the bag and the box for 3 days now but it still smells. Wondering if you've had any luck getting rid of your smell? If so, how long did it take?


----------



## pjhm

If it’s that weird ink type smell, it took about a week left out on my dresser. Then taking it outside for a few hours sealed the deal. I don’t know where you live, but if it’s sunny tomorrow let it sit outside for a couple of hours.


----------



## LVCoffeeAddict

My Neverfull GM in ebene had a terrible chemical smell. But, I left it in a well lighted and ventilated area for a few days and the smell was gone. HTH


----------



## Gxby

Hi guys,

I've just recently started getting into expanding my Louis Vuitton collection and had managed to score the Monogram cles/key pouch on the website. It arrived today, but I'm not sure if I should keep it, the stitching on the corners and sides don't look so good! Since I'm kinda new to this, I don't know if it's normal. It's date code shows that it was made in the 6th week of 2020 and it was also made in France. Would you keep it?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Your key pouch looks perfectly normal to me. Enjoy using it.


----------



## karman

The stitching is perfectly fine in terms of craftsmanship.


----------



## kbell

I guess it’s normal for it to look pulled like that which is why I returned a mono one, and will never buy another one. I highly dislike how it’s made in comparison to the other key pouches. I don’t think it can be avoided with the way this key pouch is constructed though (looks like stitched then flipped inside out). The other style key pouches are not like this & are much better made in my opinion, hence the lower price point on this one VS the others.


----------



## OogleAtLuxury

kbell said:


> I guess it’s normal for it to look pulled like that which is why I returned a mono one, and will never buy another one. I highly dislike how it’s made in comparison to the other key pouches. I don’t think it can be avoided with the way this key pouch is constructed though (looks like stitched then flipped inside out). The other style key pouches are not like this & are much better made in my opinion, hence the lower price point on this one VS the others.


Same - I saw one in store that looked like this and hated how it looked. I got one from the Gucci Outlet instead that has piping all around it to cover up the stitching.


----------



## Gxby

Thanks for the responses! I guess I'm just paranoid cos it seems like everyones been having quality issues with them recently.


----------



## karman

Some quality issues are legitimate, but if you look for problems you will likely find them. Enjoy your key pouch


----------



## SpeedyJC

I have this same cles, I got it years ago and mines does not look like that. However with that said I do not think it looks bad, not worth hassle of return in my opinion.


----------



## calipursegal

Yes, normal. All mine look like that. You would be in a return spiral trying to find a "perfect" one since the boutiques are closed. (If the stores were open I'd say maybe go in and see if you find one you like better.)


----------



## TC1

Yes. it's totally normal. I've had mine for about 15 years. They are very durable.


----------



## LVlifer

I think if you are not happy with this you might want to exchange it.


----------



## pixip

Hi ladies! I bought a mono key pouch yesterday and I just received it today. I am thinking I might have gotten a return. When I took it out of the dust bag, it smelled like someone had wiped it with a lemon scented disinfectant wipe. It smells like lemons on the outside and inside  The canvas also does not feel as "smooth" as my Victorine wallet. This is probably due to the wipe. I also noticed that the canvas on my key pouch looks lighter than my Victorine wallet. I will post a picture of what they both look like for comparison. Could someone please tell me if the key pouch is normal? I would really appreciate it!


----------



## Stansgirl

It looks normal to me. But if you aren’t happy simply return or exchange.


----------



## Kimber211

I agree that it appears normal (looks like mine and I think the difference in appearance of the canvas could be due to a number of factors so I wouldn’t consider that abnormal), but if you are not happy then return and go for another one! Don’t keep something unless your heart flutters for it! ☺️


----------



## calipursegal

Looks fine to me. But you have a list of reasons why you don't like it, so I say return.

In the past I have read stories where someone did an exchange and got the same item back. So if you can afford it, you might want to get the new one first and be sure you like it better and then return that one.


----------



## SpeedyJC

Looks normal to me but if it stinks like lemons maybe contact LV and see what they suggest . I had a wallet that stunk like chemicals once and my SA suggested a dryer sheet and that took care of it.


----------



## PuccaNGaru

Just looked at mine and it doesn't look like that. My edges are tight and no stitches show anywhere. I would exchange.


----------



## LVLoveaffair

I call it the “puffy look” - my older model mono is flatter but they changed the style over time so my Azur and DE have that same look. It’s like the canvas isn’t pressed down and stitched properly. I ended up keeping my puffy ones because they fit more things inside lol


----------



## MWTexan

Yes it is puffy, but normal, mine is the same. Holds more.  Will last forever with no issues.


----------



## Santra2

Got my Victorine came in Friday. I love it, but there is some difference between the right and left sides with the glazing. Am I being nit picky or will this turn into an issue?


----------



## gabz

Looks like maybe a bit of excess on the edge therr


----------



## NWGal

Gently rub your finger along the canvas edge where it meets the glazing.  It is excess glue and will rub off.


----------



## fettfleck

You mean the white glue residue? You can just wipe that away. On your photos the glazing is not well visible.


----------



## Luxeuphoria

Just glue. Had the same with mine. It wipes off easily.


----------



## toujours*chic

It should wipe off. This is a beautiful piece.


----------



## LVlifer

I cannot tell from the photo whether or not the canvas is "chipped" off. If I were you I would not try to 'fix' it yourself. If it were my purchase I would contact LV customer service.


----------



## Santra2

Thanks everyone! It was glue. It came right off.


----------



## LVlifer

i am happy that the problem is glue that you were able to get off!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  ENJOY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sabinee85

Hello!!!first of all I am not a native speaker so I apologize for my english... I just got the multipochette..but I think the front vachetta is not sewn well. In particular the left side is higher. it is true?


----------



## vodense

I can't see it.


----------



## Four Tails

Mods - Please pardon what I'm about to write. 

This has to stop.


----------



## Scooch

Looks fine to me


----------



## showgratitude

Looks fine to me as well.


----------



## iluvcake143

I also think it looks fine! Enjoy your new bag!


----------



## Muffin_Top

+ 1


----------



## LuckyBitch

The left side is indeed very, very, very slightly higher. If everything else is okay, I could/would live with the minute difference.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Four Tails said:


> This has to stop.



I certainly wish it would too!

But I don't ever foresee that ever happening, most people believe a MYTH that LV items have perfect stitching, perfect alignment, no logo's cut off..etc...And as long as there is a magnified zoom feature on whatever device you're using, this will never end.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Somebody please pull me out of this thread. 




Thank you.


----------



## karman

@Swanky @Addy

Might we start a new master thread (and possibly sticky), kind of like the authentication thread or the stalking thread, maybe called "*Is this Normal?" Ask about LV stitching, alignment, etc. here!* as a one-stop for people to ask these general questions and maybe search within the thread for other people who have asked about similar "quality issues"?


----------



## Four Tails

karman said:


> @Swanky @Addy
> 
> Might we start a new master thread (and possibly sticky), kind of like the authentication thread or the stalking thread, maybe called "*Is this Normal?" Ask about LV stitching, alignment, etc. here!* as a one-stop for people to ask these general questions and maybe search within the thread for other people who have asked about similar "quality issues"?


+1 

This is a great idea.


----------



## OogleAtLuxury

It's hard to tell, because the reverse stitches on the left side kind of throw off the straight line to judge! Either way, if you're not happy with it, return it! Regardless of what anyone on the PurseForum says about whether it's there, if you see the flaw, you'll never be able to unsee it.


----------



## Winter’sJoy

Four Tails said:


> Mods - Please pardon what I'm about to write.
> 
> This has to stop.


I so feel your frustration!  Is it wrong that I sometimes wish people will stop responding then maybe people will stop doing this?


----------



## Four Tails

Winter’sJoy said:


> I so feel your frustration!  Is it wrong that I sometimes wish people will stop responding then maybe people will stop doing this?


I think the idea of a centralized space one click removed from the main page for those members inclined to indulge these posters in their 10x optical zoom quest to find flaws is a great idea. Then again, I'd probably feel compelled to be an internet vigilante sticking up for the imperfections of the world. "Nothing is as perfect as your filter app on Instagram!" I think the appropriate slang is FFS.


----------



## Winter’sJoy

Four Tails said:


> I think the idea of a centralized space one click removed from the main page for those members inclined to indulge these posters in their 10x optical zoom quest to find flaws is a great idea. Then again, I'd probably feel compelled to be a keyboard vigilante sticking up for the imperfections of the world. "Nothing is as perfect as your filter app on Instagram!" I think the appropriate slang is FFS.


I agree! There certainly are enough of these threads to warrant it.


----------



## rutabaga

Four Tails said:


> I think the idea of a centralized space one click removed from the main page for those members inclined to indulge these posters in their 10x optical zoom quest to find flaws is a great idea. Then again, I'd probably feel compelled to be an internet vigilante sticking up for the imperfections of the world. "Nothing is as perfect as your filter app on Instagram!" I think the appropriate slang is FFS.



Isn't that how they justify imperfections in people? "They're not FLAWS, they're what make you UNIQUE." So enjoy your UNIQUE LV


----------



## calipursegal

karman said:


> Might we start a new master thread (and possibly sticky), kind of like the authentication thread or the stalking thread, maybe called "*Is this Normal?" Ask about LV stitching, alignment, etc. here!* as a one-stop for people to ask these general questions and maybe search within the thread for other people who have asked about similar "quality issues"?





Pretty sure I made this suggestion years ago in the feedback drop box. Perhaps it will happen now?


----------



## karman

calipursegal said:


> Pretty sure I made this suggestion years ago in the feedback drop box. Perhaps it will happen now?


I'm going to make one and hope it gets pinned.


----------



## karman

*Wondering if the crooked stitch on your Pochette Metis handle is normal? Or those wrinkles on the side of your Speedy Bandouliere? What about the little nick in the leather on the tab on your Pochette Accessoires? Scratched up button on your Victorine wallet? Unexplained dots on your Escale canvas? Worn off glazing on your Neverfull after only 1 month? Should you return/exchange?*

We get A LOT of "Is this normal?" threads here on the LV forum. Just doing a quick search for "is this normal" in the LV forum ONLY, and ONLY searching titles, there are over 200 thread asking "Is this normal?" To ensure there's a single place for you to ask questions and get answers from people, and maybe make it easier for others after you with similar concerns, please ask them here.

Another suggestion: Please do a search of the LV forum. If you noticed something, maybe someone has already asked it especially if it's general questions about alignment, leather wrinkles, etc. If you click on the magnifying glass near the top right, you can do a search within the LV forum only by checking the box that says "Search this forum only". A search suggestion would be "normal pochette metis", for example.

*For those asking questions*: To help with searching within this thread, here are suggestions of keywords to include your post so that others reading through this thread can search your post if they have a similar concern. I'm not asking you to post in this format, but this would help!

Item *material/canvas* and *style* (example: Monogram Speedy 25 - please refrain from abbreviating since this means certain styles like "PM" for Pochette Metis and "PA" for Pochette Accessoires won't be searchable)
*Issue* you're asking about (example: leather wrinkle)
*Location* of the issue (example: under handle)
And of course, *a photo or photos*!
And for those searching within this thread, you can go up to the magnifying glass at the top right of the page (under your avatar, mailbox and flag/notifications), check the box "Search this thread only" and enter the keywords. For example, for my above example I can type *speedy leather wrinkle handle* and hopefully others' previous posts would show up!

*For those answering questions*: please be kind if you're in this thread! And remember to quote the person you're responding to!

Sometimes 100% perfection isn't possible. These items/bags/small leather goods are meant to be ENJOYED!


----------



## karman

Created! https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...nt-wrinkling-quality-issues-etc-here.1028066/

Here's hoping a mod like @Swanky @Addy agree and could assist with sticky/pinning!


----------



## Eli23

Sabinee85 said:


> Hello!!!first of all I am not a native speaker so I apologize for my english... I just got the multipochette..but I think the front vachetta is not sewn well. In particular the left side is higher. it is true?



I cannot see anything. Just enjoy your bag[emoji173]️


----------



## LemonDrop

Hi OP welcome !!!!  your bag looks fine.  I can't see anything wrong.


----------



## LemonDrop

Four Tails said:


> Mods - Please pardon what I'm about to write.
> 
> This has to stop.



@Swanky

Are people allowed to post a new thread from day 1?  Perhaps if new people were required to post in other established threads and interact for a bit this would solve some issues?  I do like the idea of one big "is this normal" thread? That way people could reference tons of other pictures and most likely get their answer.  I don't find this sites search function very user friendly or reliable honestly and I can imagine it difficult for someone brand new.


----------



## Swanky

Yes, people are allowed to start threads as soon as they join now.  
Since a new thread has been started to try and corral this topic, let's get back to topic for this particular thread


----------



## Roie55

Remember the days when we bought our bags, we were thrilled, we showed and posted pics and everyone went awwww. thats it, the end.


----------



## Muffin_Top

I wonder whether luxury buyers have always been so picky ? Some of them are almost disappointed when told there is nothing wrong on their bag (not talking about the thread starter member). Do people expect systematic store credit or whatever gift, or could it be strong buyer's remorse ?


----------



## IWICBTAll!

Roie55 said:


> Remember the days when we bought our bags, we were thrilled, we showed and posted pics and everyone went awwww. thats it, the end.


I know right


----------



## IWICBTAll!

Sabinee85 said:


> Hello!!!first of all I am not a native speaker so I apologize for my english... I just got the multipochette..but I think the front vachetta is not sewn well. In particular the left side is higher. it is true?


Looks fine to me.  Enjoy your bag!


----------



## calipursegal

karman said:


> Created! https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...nt-wrinkling-quality-issues-etc-here.1028066/
> 
> Here's hoping a mod like @Swanky @Addy agree and could assist with sticky/pinning!



Way to go! That's what you call initiative.  I never even thought to do that.

To the OP: I don't see what you're seeing. This bag is very sought after, so if you return it you might have to wait for a new one. Which could have a different "issue."


----------



## SpeedyJC

Hi OP. Welcome to TPF! Maybe you are new to LV I am not sure but sometimes bags are not 100 percent perfection and we can all find something wrong. I have OCD so trust me I would have noticed that as well but take a breath and know that your bag looks just fine and enjoy it!


----------



## Miss Krys

karman said:


> @Swanky @Addy
> 
> Might we start a new master thread (and possibly sticky), kind of like the authentication thread or the stalking thread, maybe called "*Is this Normal?" Ask about LV stitching, alignment, etc. here!* as a one-stop for people to ask these general questions and maybe search within the thread for other people who have asked about similar "quality issues"?


We could always add to that thread a brief and simple "User's Guide to LV" to help problem-solve before neurotic bag owners post. For example:

*"Normal"* = slightly different stitching (spacing, double-stitch, etc.), different coloured hardware (seriously, no one is looking at your zipper and thinking "woah, that person's zipper doesn't match the D-ring"), not perfectly aligned canvas patterns, a wrinkle on your Speedy's handle(s), anything that is "crooked" (pull out a protractor or leveller; if it's more than a 5 degree angle then it's crooked and needs to go back to LV), etc.

*"Not Normal"* = premature canvas and/or leather wear (i.e. cracking, peeling, bubbling, etc. within 1-2 years given that the rest of the bag is in reasonable condition), hardware falling off, the item is flashing gang signs, etc. 

I'm going to throw out a potentially unpopular opinion (so gird your loins or just keep scrolling) but, if _some _people are THAT concerned about the asinine details that they otherwise wouldn't bat an eyelash towards affordable and/or contemporary brands, then maybe LV is just not a good financial and/or lifestyle fit for them.


----------



## Roie55

lol neurotic, perfect descriptor.


----------



## Bumbles

Looks fine to me too! It’s a gorgeous bag and your so luck to score one so just enjoy and rock it!


----------



## Sparklemum88

ALMA BVB Monogram handle wrinkles and scratch on bottom. BRAND NEW FROM ONLINE.

Waiting to hear back from LV after sending photos, photos taken within minutes of opening up a brand new Alma BB mono (I live 3 hours from a store).


----------



## LittleStar88

OP - I think your bag is fine. Something so tiny that cannot be seen without intense inspection is not worth the worry. Enjoy your new bag!


----------



## karman

Sparklemum88 said:


> View attachment 4728713
> View attachment 4728714
> View attachment 4728715
> 
> ALMA BVB Monogram handle wrinkles and scratch on bottom. BRAND NEW FROM ONLINE.
> 
> Waiting to hear back from LV after sending photos, photos taken within minutes of opening up a brand new Alma BB mono (I live 3 hours from a store).



It could’ve been a return or scratched on the bottom when packing. The handle wrinkle is barely noticeable to me. For me this is one of those things that wouldn’t bother me, but return if you’re unhappy and see what LV says.


----------



## Sparklemum88

Thank you! If they say yes send it back I will if not I’m not going to lose sleep over it, I’ve wanted it for a long time. Just disappointing opening it on your birthday to see a scratch straight away!


----------



## Love_N_Lune

Speedy B25 Monogram - 1 year old. I noticed some greenish staining on the inside facing handles. The handbag is kept in the dust bag in the top shelf of closet (ac vent nearby to keep cool). I initially protected the handbag with Apple guard. This is the sole places with it. Is this normal?


----------



## BagsMB

So I recently got in the rat race of owning a Pochette Métis. I have been through 3 bags and this one seems the most decent one to keep. However, regardless of my knowledge on the Vachetta, I am confused if fine lines like these are normal to find on a new vachetta bag?! Your opinions would be highly appreciated and kindly do not judge but my OCD is at another level, thank you


----------



## calipursegal

Miss Krys said:


> We could always add to that thread a brief and simple "User's Guide to LV" to help problem-solve before neurotic bag owners post. For example:
> 
> *"Normal"* = slightly different stitching (spacing, double-stitch, etc.), different coloured hardware (seriously, no one is looking at your zipper and thinking "woah, that person's zipper doesn't match the D-ring"), not perfectly aligned canvas patterns, a wrinkle on your Speedy's handle(s), anything that is "crooked" (pull out a protractor or leveller; if it's more than a 5 degree angle then it's crooked and needs to go back to LV), etc.
> 
> *"Not Normal"* = premature canvas and/or leather wear (i.e. cracking, peeling, bubbling, etc. within 1-2 years given that the rest of the bag is in reasonable condition), hardware falling off, *the item is flashing gang signs, etc. *
> 
> I'm going to throw out a potentially unpopular opinion (so gird your loins or just keep scrolling) but, if _some _people are THAT concerned about the asinine details that they otherwise wouldn't bat an eyelash towards affordable and/or contemporary brands, then maybe LV is just not a good financial and/or lifestyle fit for them.



FLASHING GANG SIGNS!! I literally laughed aloud.


----------



## iluvcake143

Love_N_Lune said:


> Speedy B25 Monogram - 1 year old. I noticed some greenish staining on the inside facing handles. The handbag is kept in the dust bag in the top shelf of closet (ac vent nearby to keep cool). I initially protected the handbag with Apple guard. This is the sole places with it. Is this normal?



I’m not an expert but that looks like mold. I would store the bag in a different place so it doesn’t persist.


----------



## toujours*chic

iluvcake143 said:


> I’m not an expert but that looks like mold. I would store the bag in a different place so it doesn’t persist.


I agree- this looks like deterioration caused by dampness. It is far more important to keep the bag dry rather than cool. I too would look for another place to store the bag that is dry with good air circulation.


----------



## karman

Love_N_Lune said:


> Speedy B25 Monogram - 1 year old. I noticed some greenish staining on the inside facing handles. The handbag is kept in the dust bag in the top shelf of closet (ac vent nearby to keep cool). I initially protected the handbag with Apple guard. This is the sole places with it. Is this normal?





iluvcake143 said:


> I’m not an expert but that looks like mold. I would store the bag in a different place so it doesn’t persist.



I agree @iluvcake143 ...either mold or tarnishing from the rings. It can probably be cleaned off with a cloth. I do not advise this though I have cleaned black specks of mold off a vintage Trouville. I very gently used a Magic Eraser (no cleaner embedded) and "sanded off" the mold, no damage to vachetta since I went very lightly and was very careful.


----------



## karman

BagsMB said:


> So I recently got in the rat race of owning a Pochette Métis. I have been through 3 bags and this one seems the most decent one to keep. However, regardless of my knowledge on the Vachetta, I am confused if fine lines like these are normal to find on a new vachetta bag?! Your opinions would be highly appreciated and kindly do not judge but my OCD is at another level, thank you



That looks normal. I know this is not an acceptable answer to some - but your fingernail could easily make that mark too. Not saying you did, but vachetta (like some leathers) can show light scrapes. The light ones can be buffed out or they fade over time. If the lack of durability of vachetta does not meet your expectations, I'd suggest looking at other bags with no vachetta.


----------



## BagsMB

karman said:


> That looks normal. I know this is not an acceptable answer to some - but your fingernail could easily make that mark too. Not saying you did, but vachetta (like some leathers) can show light scrapes. The light ones can be buffed out or they fade over time. If the lack of durability of vachetta does not meet your expectations, I'd suggest looking at other bags with no vachetta.


It was there when I received it-I had assumed maybe it happened during production. I haven’t seen anything like this on other vachetta bags that I have though to be honest-I don’t mind wear and tear once the bag comes into usage but I just wasn’t sure of this one.


----------



## calipursegal

BagsMB said:


> So I recently got in the rat race of owning a Pochette Métis. I have been through 3 bags and this one seems the most decent one to keep. However, regardless of my knowledge on the Vachetta, I am confused if fine lines like these are normal to find on a new vachetta bag?! Your opinions would be highly appreciated and kindly do not judge but my OCD is at another level, thank you



If you have returned 3 bags you run the risk of LV not allowing you anymore returns on this bag. I do believe they also ban customers for too many returns. It definitely appears to be a  very minor hairline scratch, I think once the bag patinas it won't be noticeable at all. Have you considered maybe getting the reverse without vachetta?


----------



## BagsMB

calipursegal said:


> If you have returned 3 bags you run the risk of LV not allowing you anymore returns on this bag. I do believe they also ban customers for too many returns. It definitely appears to be a scratch, I think once the bag patinas it won't be noticeable at all. Have you considered maybe getting the reverse without vachetta?


Yes that’s why I have not asked them for a return on this one. I have been contemplating on keeping it-I love the mono in the Pochette Métis. I am disappointed though by  the little little nicks and knacks I have come across on this style of bag-not to mention the crooked S lock and unsymmetrical flaps.


----------



## Winter’sJoy

Miss Krys said:


> We could always add to that thread a brief and simple "User's Guide to LV" to help problem-solve before neurotic bag owners post. For example:
> 
> *"Normal"* = slightly different stitching (spacing, double-stitch, etc.), different coloured hardware (seriously, no one is looking at your zipper and thinking "woah, that person's zipper doesn't match the D-ring"), not perfectly aligned canvas patterns, a wrinkle on your Speedy's handle(s), anything that is "crooked" (pull out a protractor or leveller; if it's more than a 5 degree angle then it's crooked and needs to go back to LV), etc.
> 
> *"Not Normal"* = premature canvas and/or leather wear (i.e. cracking, peeling, bubbling, etc. within 1-2 years given that the rest of the bag is in reasonable condition), hardware falling off, the item is flashing gang signs, etc.
> 
> I'm going to throw out a potentially unpopular opinion (so gird your loins or just keep scrolling) but, if _some _people are THAT concerned about the asinine details that they otherwise wouldn't bat an eyelash towards affordable and/or contemporary brands, then maybe LV is just not a good financial and/or lifestyle fit for them.


“This is too funny


----------



## Winter’sJoy

calipursegal said:


> FLASHING GANG SIGNS!! I literally laughed aloud.


Me too! Too funny


----------



## Love_N_Lune

iluvcake143 said:


> I’m not an expert but that looks like mold. I would store the bag in a different place so it doesn’t persist.





toujours*chic said:


> I agree- this looks like deterioration caused by dampness. It is far more important to keep the bag dry rather than cool. I do live in Florida. I too would look for another place to store the bag that is dry with good air circulation.





karman said:


> I agree @iluvcake143 ...either mold or tarnishing from the rings. It can probably be cleaned off with a cloth. I do not advise this though I have cleaned black specks of mold off a vintage Trouville. I very gently used a Magic Eraser (no cleaner embedded) and "sanded off" the mold, no damage to vachetta since I went very lightly and was very careful.



thank you for the advisement!!! I researched on the forum and did read use of Eraser without wetting it as well as placing in the sun.

I placed the bag during sunset hours and it appears to have worked well. I will do so again tomorrow and also ensure the other side gets some sun too. Afterwards, I will clean and condition and find somewhere else to place bags.


----------



## Love_N_Lune

Does it me anything when one side of the vachetta is smooth and the other has a grainy texture?


----------



## EpiFanatic

Sparklemum88 said:


> View attachment 4728713
> View attachment 4728714
> View attachment 4728715
> 
> ALMA BVB Monogram handle wrinkles and scratch on bottom. BRAND NEW FROM ONLINE.
> 
> Waiting to hear back from LV after sending photos, photos taken within minutes of opening up a brand new Alma BB mono (I live 3 hours from a store).


sorry about that.  That scratch would bother me.  Hope they resolve to your satisfaction.


----------



## karman

Oh no  since this thread got merged with the multi Pochette thread, the first post is now lost within the pages...


----------



## Pumpapaj

Hi everyone!

This was my first time ordering online, a Trousse Toilette 25/ Toiletry Bag 25 in Monogram.

I got it today, the moment I opened the package something felt wrong... first of all, the LV box was a little scuffed up, but I am OK with that.  However, when I opened the box I noticed there's a small leather part sticking out of the vachetta, I tried to remove it very carefully but it's stuck so I suspect it might be a small part of the piping coming off?






Another thing I noticed, the vachetta on the inside has weird "stripe", like there's some kind of coating on the left side?




And the structure is a bit uneven...




Also I found a scratch on the inside lining, nothing unexpected when it's been used for a while, but is it normal on a brand new piece?




Am I too picky or should I return it?


----------



## calipursegal

Pumpapaj said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> This was my first time ordering online, a Trousse Toilette 25/ Toiletry Bag 25 in Monogram.
> 
> I got it today, the moment I opened the package something felt wrong... first of all, the LV box was a little scuffed up, but I am OK with that.  However, when I opened the box I noticed there's a small leather part sticking out of the vachetta, I tried to remove it very carefully but it's stuck so I suspect it might be a small part of the piping coming off?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another thing I noticed, the vachetta on the inside has weird "stripe", like there's some kind of coating on the left side?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the structure is a bit uneven...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also I found a scratch on the inside lining, nothing unexpected when it's been used for a while, but is it normal on a brand new piece?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Am I too picky or should I return it?



You aren't happy with it. Just return. I don't believe this piece is in high demand. You should be able to get another one.


----------



## Irishgrrrl

Love_N_Lune said:


> Does it me anything when one side of the vachetta is smooth and the other has a grainy texture?


I think that’s just how it is. The vachetta tab at the end of the zipper on my Speedy 30 is smooth on the top and rough on the bottom (the side that lays against the canvas).


----------



## Miss Krys

Pumpapaj said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> This was my first time ordering online, a Trousse Toilette 25/ Toiletry Bag 25 in Monogram.
> 
> I got it today, the moment I opened the package something felt wrong... first of all, the LV box was a little scuffed up, but I am OK with that.  However, when I opened the box I noticed there's a small leather part sticking out of the vachetta, I tried to remove it very carefully but it's stuck so I suspect it might be a small part of the piping coming off?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another thing I noticed, the vachetta on the inside has weird "stripe", like there's some kind of coating on the left side?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the structure is a bit uneven...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also I found a scratch on the inside lining, nothing unexpected when it's been used for a while, but is it normal on a brand new piece?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Am I too picky or should I return it?*


No and I personally would. A minor flaw (i.e. a stitch that has a bit extra spacing or a wrinkle in the leather) is one thing and wouldn't faze me, but this piece has a few things going on that, when combined together, is unacceptable.


----------



## Miss Krys

Love_N_Lune said:


> Does it me anything when one side of the vachetta is smooth and the other has a grainy texture?


Nope! My Speedy has smooth leather on the top of the tabs (including the zipper pull) and "rough" underneath. I always  just assumed that it was so that our fingers could get a better grip on the material.


----------



## Sparklemum88

Just an update. LV contacted me and said definitely return, exact email wording “in regards to these images observed we invite you to follow return instructions etc”, they said should have been checked over before being sent to me and they will be looking at who sent it off.
Client services gentleman was lovely and I even asked if I will be banned from LV for returning my bag lol and he said no, he’s never come across that before personally (this is my first return out of 10 items in total, my other issues with LV have been with stamping On the wrong side to what I specified or my padlock being swapped for an old one by a manager, very weird things a couple of years ago but anyway). I feel a bit like I should go in person and look over one to make sure it’s okay but that’s a 6 hour round trip for me and then involving a store manager etc when the exchange has already been approved by a manager at client services. They also told me to hold onto my clochette which I’m thankful for being the hot stamping job is great.


----------



## JY1217

Sparklemum88 said:


> View attachment 4728713
> View attachment 4728714
> View attachment 4728715
> 
> ALMA BVB Monogram handle wrinkles and scratch on bottom. BRAND NEW FROM ONLINE.
> 
> Waiting to hear back from LV after sending photos, photos taken within minutes of opening up a brand new Alma BB mono (I live 3 hours from a store).


as it's brand new, exchange for another one! but these scratches and wrinkles happen real fast on VVN leather, it could happen even after first or second time of uses, if that might bother you in the future, do consider to have the bag in Damier Abene, or their new My LV Tour Alma BB which made of Monogram and black leather.


----------



## Pumpapaj

Miss Krys said:


> No and I personally would. A minor flaw (i.e. a stitch that has a bit extra spacing or a wrinkle in the leather) is one thing and wouldn't faze me, but this piece has a few things going on that, when combined together, is unacceptable.



Thank you, I will return it, I ordered a new one on the website. Hopefully it will be in a better condition.


----------



## Sparklemum88

JY1217 said:


> as it's brand new, exchange for another one! but these scratches and wrinkles happen real fast on VVN leather, it could happen even after first or second time of uses, if that might bother you in the future, do consider to have the bag in Damier Abene, or their new My LV Tour Alma BB which made of Monogram and black leather.


Oh for sure understand these things are inevitable anyway, but I want to give my bag it’s first scratch and cry about it haha. I have an Alma bb in DE and adore it hence me buying the mono


----------



## Lovegti

I just got my LV Pochette Metis mongram today delivered to my home after chancing availability to purchase online last week.  Bag sides glazing, stitches all ok but only issue is the mongram pattern are not 100% diagionally coherent on bottom end  left and right side on the front of bag and not .  Belt strap ends are also not coherent mongram pattern at both ends when put side by side.  Is this normal?  I worry it seems returned/rejected piece earliee as it is produced in France in Jan 2020.  Possible? 
Does anyone recently broughy same bag and face sane issues?  Can share? 

I called to try to exchange as soon as possible but client service says all bags were out delivered and no replacement . Either i refund it or i patiently wait if any lucky star to have stock in next 30 days.  I asked them to expedite to get new piece in China as it is available there. 



I tried


----------



## karman

Lovegti said:


> I just got my LV Pochette Metis mongram today delivered to my home after chancing availability to purchase online last week.  Bag sides glazing, stitches all ok but only issue is the mongram pattern are not 100% diagionally coherent on bottom end  left and right side on the front of bag and not .  Belt strap ends are also not coherent mongram pattern at both ends when put side by side.  Is this normal?  I worry it seems returned/rejected piece earliee as it is produced in France in Jan 2020.  Possible?
> Does anyone recently broughy same bag and face sane issues?  Can share?
> 
> I called to try to exchange as soon as possible but client service says all bags were out delivered and no replacement . Either i refund it or i patiently wait if any lucky star to have stock in next 30 days.  I asked them to expedite to get new piece in China as it is available there.
> 
> 
> 
> I tried


Photos would be helpful.


----------



## Metchen

Hi
I just received my LV Pochette Metis. I have my doubts about the alignment and the shape; would you mind taking a look and tell me what you think?
I ordered it online and thinking of visiting my local LV store tomorrow to get it checked.


----------



## clas1996

Quick question ladies, is the bottom of your vachetta handles almost like a little sharp? Or is it smooth and rounded? Just received mine and it seems a little sharp?


----------



## sabinecas

Hi! What do you think about this pochette? i think the logos don't match (at the corner). should I return it?
in addition, a data code is from January, one from April... :-/


----------



## mamamia80

Bag*Hound said:


> I want to thank everyone who participated in this discussion and helped me decide on a LV wallet.
> I would not have come to this decision without you.
> Thank you all




Hello, 
I'm new here and I'm wondering if you can help me. I received the victorine wallet in empreinte leather last week for mother's day. While the wallet is perfect I noticed the brass button have some tiny hairline scratches or marks and does not look perfectly smooth. I'm not sure if this is normal so I wonder if you remember when you received your new wallet how was the condition of the button? Am I being too picky? I have not used it at all yet.


----------



## Miss Dale

mamamia80 said:


> Hello,
> I'm new here and I'm wondering if you can help me. I received the victorine wallet in empreinte leather last week for mother's day. While the wallet is perfect I noticed the brass button have some tiny hairline scratches or marks and does not look perfectly smooth. I'm not sure if this is normal so I wonder if you remember when you received your new wallet how was the condition of the button? Am I being too picky? I have not used it at all yet.



Hi there!
I don’t think you are being too picky, at that price it’s an understandable concern. If you are willing to wait for the store to re-open, there is a good chance you can find one without hairline scratches. However, this may be time consuming. I don’t recall any hairline scratches being present at the time of purchase. This is very common and will occur at some point. This happened with my LV and Chanel wallet. Congrats on your beautiful gift .


----------



## Metchen

Re


sabinecas said:


> Hi! What do you think about this pochette? i think the logos don't match (at the corner). should I return it?
> in addition, a data code is from January, one from April... :-/


Hi
Regarding to the date code I think LV have had a pile up of goods they could not ship to the stores due to Covid-19.
In general I don’t worry about the date code as long as the bag looks beautiful


----------



## wowzers1941

sabinecas said:


> Hi! What do you think about this pochette? i think the logos don't match (at the corner). should I return it?
> in addition, a data code is from January, one from April... :-/



Look's fine to me. Not sure why those issues matter to you...


----------



## KN89

I finally got my hands on one but it came unstuffed (despite me asking the SA to stuff it) and creased. I tried putting a shirt inside to help but the creases stay. Any recommendations on fixing this or should I just return?

even a shirt inside or an organizer showed the crease. It’s on both sides


----------



## karman

With use the creases will come out. But if the creases prevent using it then you can return. But no guarantees the next one won’t also have creases even if it comes stuffed.


----------



## MyMelodyLV

Agree, the creases will work themselves out.  Put your stuff in it and use it.  I just love this bag.  I have the mini HL and they are so cute.  I would keep it, it’s a desirable bag.


----------



## KN89

Thank you! I only own the capuccines and Twist so those are more structured and I didn’t have that problem. This is my first monogrammed leather bag 

Any tips for speeding up the unwrinkling process? Should I put something heavier in it to weigh it down? Lie it on one side then flip to store? Would leather conditioner speed up the process to get rid of creases?
The creases do bother me enough to where if they were to stay I wouldn’t want it


----------



## Bumbles

It is normal and fine to me. The ceases will work itself out with more use. It’s a great cute little bag and very hard to get, so you’re very lucky. If you are bothered by the ceases then return other use just accept it and with more wear it will disappear


----------



## MyMelodyLV

The creases will come out over time.  It common to have creases due to storage and how the bag is shipped.  My Speedy was the same.  I just put my belongings in it and everything worked itself out.  It just needs a little time to acclimate to its new shape.


----------



## Winter’sJoy

Stuff it and let it sit for a couple of days.


----------



## Bag*Snob

Those are normal creases in the canvas. You can put it in the sun or use a hair dryer on low on that area of the canvas to warm up the vinyl coating to  get the creases out. Nothing to worry about or a reason to return.


----------



## JY1217

All the normal size speedy (25-35cm) are folded flat from post production to storage in store.
It looks to me your nano was folded the same way which is not a problem at all. nano speedy are sold with the strap tucked inside the bag so they usually don't stuff it. Creases will go over time though. You are on the good way with stuffing it with t-shirt. 

DON'T use leather conditioner, these are coated canvas not leather and you sure don't wanna any leather conditioner to touch the vachetta by accident! Patience is all you need.


----------



## choutzuyu

Hey guys! i just received my pochette metis in reverse from fashionphile. i noticed some a stitch is coming up. do you think i should return this? i don’t want to be picky but i did spend a lot of money on this.


----------



## KN89

JY1217 said:


> All the normal size speedy (25-35cm) are folded flat from post production to storage in store.
> It looks to me your nano was folded the same way which is not a problem at all. nano speedy are sold with the strap tucked inside the bag so they usually don't stuff it. Creases will go over time though. You are on the good way with stuffing it with t-shirt.
> 
> DON'T use leather conditioner, these are coated canvas not leather and you sure don't wanna any leather conditioner to touch the vachetta by accident! Patience is all you need.



wow thank you for telling me!!! I thought it was leather, no wonder it felt different. It’s my first monogram so I am new at this.


Thanks everyone for your input!!! You guys made me feel so much better. I was so sad pulling it out of the box thinking this was an issue.


----------



## choutzuyu

hey! i received my pochette metis in reverse mono last week. i finally have time to look at the bag and i noticed once stitch coming up on the bottom on the back. do you think it will be okay or should i return it?


----------



## Irishgrrrl

I definitely agree that the creases will go away with use. My Speedy 30 had some creases when I got it due to being folded up in its box. I think the creases were 100% gone after using it for about a week. I wouldn’t worry about it . . . just enjoy your bag!


----------



## Four Tails

Warm weather, especially with humidity, will help to relax your bag with normal wear.


----------



## mdcx

KN89 said:


> wow thank you for telling me!!! I thought it was leather, no wonder it felt different. It’s my first monogram so I am new at this.
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone for your input!!! You guys made me feel so much better. I was so sad pulling it out of the box thinking this was an issue.


Warmth will probably help it smooth out. If you are new to monogram, are you also new to vachetta?(the handles and straps of this bag are vachetta leather). The new pale vachetta is very susceptible to stains or marks from everything. The vachetta is a lot more easy-care once it ages or starts to patina and turn more golden. Some info here:
https://www.thedailyluxe.com.au/caring-for-louis-vuitton-vachetta-leather/


----------



## KN89

mdcx said:


> Warmth will probably help it smooth out. If you are new to monogram, are you also new to vachetta?(the handles and straps of this bag are vachetta leather). The new pale vachetta is very susceptible to stains or marks from everything. The vachetta is a lot more easy-care once it ages or starts to patina and turn more golden. Some info here:
> https://www.thedailyluxe.com.au/caring-for-louis-vuitton-vachetta-leather/



Yes I’m new to patina. My mom owns LV so I’ve seen the patina but she doesn’t really care for her bags carefully and I’m terrified of it darkening (I enjoy the original shade!). My goal is an even honey patina. Thank you for the link. I bookmarked it


----------



## Metchen

choutzuyu said:


> hey! i received my pochette metis in reverse mono last week. i finally have time to look at the bag and i noticed once stitch coming up on the bottom on the back. do you think it will be okay or should i return it?



I think it will be OK.
Congrats on the bag!


----------



## shishkabob

This is a giant zippy. Bought about a year ago, hardly used. The perimeter looks like it's splitting. Seems cheaply made for not a cheap wallet. Opinions?


----------



## mamamia80

Miss Dale said:


> Hi there!
> I don’t think you are being too picky, at that price it’s an understandable concern. If you are willing to wait for the store to re-open, there is a good chance you can find one without hairline scratches. However, this may be time consuming. I don’t recall any hairline scratches being present at the time of purchase. This is very common and will occur at some point. This happened with my LV and Chanel wallet. Congrats on your beautiful gift .


Thanks for your reply. Yes I'm thinking the same too that this will eventually happen after using it. If I wanted to change in shop will have to wait till 1st June. And if I asked for an exchange via mail I'm afraid I will end up receiving a worse one. Hmm still thinking. Anyway appreciate your feedback and hope you having a good weekend!


----------



## mamamia80

Hello, 
I'm new here and hoping if someone can help me. I received a new empreinte Victorine wallet last week. The wallet seems perfect except for the brass button. It has some hairline scratches or marks and do not appear smooth. I wonder if this is normal for a new piece and if anyone has any experience with this? Am I being too picky? Thanks in advance.


----------



## karman

mamamia80 said:


> Hello,
> I'm new here and hoping if someone can help me. I received a new empreinte Victorine wallet last week. The wallet seems perfect except for the brass button. It has some hairline scratches or marks and do not appear smooth. I wonder if this is normal for a new piece and if anyone has any experience with this? Am I being too picky? Thanks in advance.


My Zoe came with a button like that.


----------



## shishkabob

shishkabob said:


> This is a giant zippy. Bought about a year ago, hardly used. The perimeter looks like it's splitting. Seems cheaply made for not a cheap wallet. Opinions?


Maybe I need a new thread for my question?
Anyone??? Do any of your zippy's look like this? I wouldn't think it's only for the giant?


----------



## cjgirl80

karman said:


> My Zoe came with a button like that.



same, my brand new Zoe from last year came with a button like that too. it bothered me for like a hot second, but it'll eventually get like that anyway. should be an easy fix when it came time.


----------



## mamamia80

karman said:


> My Zoe came with a button like that.


Thanks for your reply.


----------



## Four Tails

mamamia80 said:


> Hello,
> I'm new here and hoping if someone can help me. I received a new empreinte Victorine wallet last week. The wallet seems perfect except for the brass button. It has some hairline scratches or marks and do not appear smooth. I wonder if this is normal for a new piece and if anyone has any experience with this? Am I being too picky? Thanks in advance.


It's fine. Would you see them without optical zoom?


----------



## mamamia80

Thanks for your reply. Yes, if I see it under certain angle in sunlight or brighter conditions. 


Four Tails said:


> It's fine. Would you see them without optical zoom?


----------



## Chonticha

Hello everyone, 
I received palm springs mini from online purchase (official website) today but the box is way too big than the bag itself... Does anyone experience this kind of thing? 
And the zip area canvas isn't well made... Should I keep or return? This back is Soo cute and difficult to get though.


----------



## Madrye28

Chonticha said:


> Hello everyone,
> I received palm springs mini from online purchase (official website) today but the box is way too big than the bag itself... Does anyone experience this kind of thing?
> And the zip area canvas isn't well made... Should I keep or return? This back is Soo cute and difficult to get though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4733471
> View attachment 4733472


Looks fine to me


----------



## wowzers1941

Chonticha said:


> Hello everyone,
> I received palm springs mini from online purchase (official website) today but the box is way too big than the bag itself... Does anyone experience this kind of thing?
> And the zip area canvas isn't well made... Should I keep or return? This back is Soo cute and difficult to get though.



Wouldn't you rather have a larger box than a smaller box? But yes I have bought Keepalls and just sold the XL box I received.


----------



## SpeedyJC

Chonticha said:


> Hello everyone,
> I received palm springs mini from online purchase (official website) today but the box is way too big than the bag itself... Does anyone experience this kind of thing?
> And the zip area canvas isn't well made... Should I keep or return? This back is Soo cute and difficult to get though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4733471
> View attachment 4733472



I would keep it, looks good to me. Not sure why the box is an issue.


----------



## karman

Chonticha said:


> Hello everyone,
> I received palm springs mini from online purchase (official website) today but the box is way too big than the bag itself... Does anyone experience this kind of thing?
> And the zip area canvas isn't well made... Should I keep or return? This back is Soo cute and difficult to get though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4733471
> View attachment 4733472


Don't store your bag in the box - that's the only reason I can think of where a properly sized box matters.

As for the zip area canvas, that seems to be a common problem with this particular style.


----------



## mc.yyz

Hello! I am not sure how to describe the issue on this 6 Key Holder Monogram and could use some help.

Is the _dot_ from the canvas or the stitching?
It doesn't aesthetically bother me, but I wonder if it could lead to a tear. I would appreciate your input - thank you!


----------



## karman

shishkabob said:


> Maybe I need a new thread for my question?
> Anyone??? Do any of your zippy's look like this? I wouldn't think it's only for the giant?


Doesn't seem normal for a barely used zippy under a year old.


----------



## Prettyinblush

mc.yyz said:


> Hello! I am not sure how to describe the issue on this 6 Key Holder Monogram and could use some help.
> 
> Is the _dot_ from the canvas or the stitching?
> It doesn't aesthetically bother me, but I wonder if it could lead to a tear. I would appreciate your input - thank you!
> 
> View attachment 4733639


I believe that just a bit of glue, try and gently scrape it with your nail


----------



## karman

mc.yyz said:


> Hello! I am not sure how to describe the issue on this 6 Key Holder Monogram and could use some help.
> 
> Is the _dot_ from the canvas or the stitching?
> It doesn't aesthetically bother me, but I wonder if it could lead to a tear. I would appreciate your input - thank you!
> 
> View attachment 4733639


Looks like something used to seal the end of a thread to prevent fraying. Or glue, as mentioned above.


----------



## Mishellyy

Hi everyone, I've had my palm springs mini for exactly two months today and just noticed that the leather tabs on the front are fraying. I am really careful with my bags so I am disappointed that this happened. Is this normal for a fairly new bag?


----------



## JY1217

Mishellyy said:


> Hi everyone, I've had my palm springs mini for exactly two months today and just noticed that the leather tabs on the front are fraying. I am really careful with my bags so I am disappointed that this happened. Is this normal for a fairly new bag?
> 
> View attachment 4733650
> View attachment 4733651


Mine is MNG and that happened to mine after 2 months too..and it came with more issues,...
is it normal for a new bag ? well depends on how you use it, but since you are being careful, I would say not normal.
is it normal for a palm spring mini ? YES where do I begin LOL  this bag is really problemtic, even the new design didn't stop the cracking issue around the zipper. 
 LV can definitely replace those leather tabs for free, but it takes time. and I don't know how difficult to get a reverse PSM in your country and whats the buyer protection law there, so not sure if you could get an replacement for that. but 100% sure that you can get the leather tabs replaced for free. Take it to your boutique and ask! best of luck!


----------



## amandacasey

Chonticha said:


> Hello everyone,
> I received palm springs mini from online purchase (official website) today but the box is way too big than the bag itself... Does anyone experience this kind of thing?
> And the zip area canvas isn't well made... Should I keep or return? This back is Soo cute and difficult to get though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4733471
> View attachment 4733472


You are concerned over the large box??


----------



## Chonticha

wowzers1941 said:


> Wouldn't you rather have a larger box than a smaller box? But yes I have bought Keepalls and just sold the XL box I received.


The package outside arrived in a good condition but the box tear off at the corner already too. It probably have been shaking around in the box all the way  
thank you for your reply!


----------



## Chonticha

karman said:


> Don't store your bag in the box - that's the only reason I can think of where a properly sized box matters.
> 
> As for the zip area canvas, that seems to be a common problem with this particular style.



I hope the canvas doesn't start to tear off further in the long run. 

And thank you for your reply.


----------



## Chonticha

SpeedyJC said:


> I would keep it, looks good to me. Not sure why the box is an issue.


About the box, this is my second luxury bag and I didn't buy this for the past 7-8 years. So I expected to much, maybe?

I will keep the bag though. Thank you for your reply


----------



## karman

Chonticha said:


> About the box, this is my second luxury bag and I didn't buy this for the past 7-8 years. So I expected to much, maybe?
> 
> I will keep the bag though. Thank you for your reply


Don’t let the box spoil it for you... I just recycle them now as soon as I’ve finished unpacking the bag. It may seem important and I can understand it adds to the experience but you probably won’t remember the box in a few months.


----------



## PittsburghLV

Chonticha said:


> About the box, this is my second luxury bag and I didn't buy this for the past 7-8 years. So I expected to much, maybe?
> 
> I will keep the bag though. Thank you for your reply


I understand your frustration but it’s definitely better to have a larger box than a smaller one. 
When I bought my Keepall in Italy, they at first gave it to me in a shopping bag without a box! Just the dust bag! And they also didn’t give me a dust bag for the shoulder strap. 

I asked them to go box it up and to give me a dust bag for the strap, and you should have seen the box they came out with. Keep in mind this was a Keepall 55, and the box they brought it out in was probably made for a Neverfull MM if that. My Keepall was shoved into the box and had so many creases; luckily the bag ended up being okay, but it was still annoying.


----------



## SpeedyJC

Chonticha said:


> About the box, this is my second luxury bag and I didn't buy this for the past 7-8 years. So I expected to much, maybe?
> 
> I will keep the bag though. Thank you for your reply



It is odd to come in such a big box but honestly its the bag that matters, enjoy it


----------



## Mishellyy

JY1217 said:


> Mine is MNG and that happened to mine after 2 months too..and it came with more issues,...
> is it normal for a new bag ? well depends on how you use it, but since you are being careful, I would say not normal.
> is it normal for a palm spring mini ? YES where do I begin LOL  this bag is really problemtic, even the new design didn't stop the cracking issue around the zipper.
> LV can definitely replace those leather tabs for free, but it takes time. and I don't know how difficult to get a reverse PSM in your country and whats the buyer protection law there, so not sure if you could get an replacement for that. but 100% sure that you can get the leather tabs replaced for free. Take it to your boutique and ask! best of luck!



Thank you for replying! I've read a lot about people having issues with the bag but I didn't think it would happen so soon   How is your bag holding up right now? I am going to check with my boutique here in Canada and see what they can do.


----------



## Xovic26

Hi everyone,
I finally was able to get my hands on a Pochette Métis. I ordered it online, made in the USA. After reading so many horror stories, I’m on the lookout for anything! Just wondering if anyone thinks the monogram print looks faded and not as dark/bold. I attached photos, the LV print looks faded in the corners and not as dark as my other mono bags. Not sure if I’m just going crazy. Please advise! Thank you.


----------



## karman

Xovic26 said:


> Hi everyone,
> I finally was able to get my hands on a Pochette Métis. I ordered it online, made in the USA. After reading so many horror stories, I’m on the lookout for anything! Just wondering if anyone thinks the monogram print looks faded and not as dark/bold. I attached photos, the LV print looks faded in the corners and not as dark as my other mono bags. Not sure if I’m just going crazy. Please advise! Thank you.


If you actively look for problems, you will find them. I don't see anything wrong, please just enjoy your bag.


----------



## SpeedyJC

Xovic26 said:


> Hi everyone,
> I finally was able to get my hands on a Pochette Métis. I ordered it online, made in the USA. After reading so many horror stories, I’m on the lookout for anything! Just wondering if anyone thinks the monogram print looks faded and not as dark/bold. I attached photos, the LV print looks faded in the corners and not as dark as my other mono bags. Not sure if I’m just going crazy. Please advise! Thank you.



I know this bag has a bit of a bad rap when it comes to quality but your PM looks great. Enjoy!


----------



## shesaiddestroy

Okay so this is my preloved pochette metis in the reverse monogram. There are 2 cracks in the canvas, the bag is from december 2016 and I have had the bag since 1,5 years. I have barely used it because I paid way over retail price for it. Now I want to sell it but I just saw these 2 cracks.. Can I take it to LV for this, being 3,5 years old? I do have the original receipt but it is not on my name, is that a problem? Thanks a lot!!


----------



## karman

shesaiddestroy said:


> Okay so this is my preloved pochette metis in the reverse monogram. There are 2 cracks in the canvas, the bag is from december 2016 and I have had the bag since 1,5 years. I have barely used it because I paid way over retail price for it. Now I want to sell it but I just saw these 2 cracks.. Can I take it to LV for this, being 3,5 years old? I do have the original receipt but it is not on my name, is that a problem? Thanks a lot!!


I'm not sure LV will do anything for the canvas cracking...perhaps if you've had the bag for 1 year they might have offered a replacement. But you can always bring the receipt in and ask if there's anything they can do.


----------



## Rockysmom

I just received my Coffret Tresor 24. It was placed in an LV box and then another shipping box with no tissue or padding, just left to bang around in transit. Does that seem right?
Also, are these spots normal on the hardware?
Some of the protective stickers are missing too.


----------



## pjhm

The spots should rub out. Try a soft cloth. But, I’d be concerned about lack of protective stickers. The shipping looks like a lazy person packed it, but maybe they were in a hurry!


----------



## NWGal

Are you sure there isn't a protective covering on it, kinda looks like there may be with the spots.  They almost look like little bubbles.  If there isn't, I'd try buffing it out with a soft cloth.


----------



## karman

Please post "is this normal?" questions here: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...nt-wrinkling-quality-issues-etc-here.1028066/


----------



## ApplestoApples428

I just received my Nano Speedy after stalking it for so long on the website. I was so thrilled to have been able to purchase this bag until i saw this white marking on the canvas. Anyone know or is familiar with what it is. I cant wipe it off. It almost looks like it's scuffed but this bag is supposed to be brand new. The marking is on the bottom left of the bag. Please let me know what you guys think?!


----------



## BooYah

ApplestoApples428 said:


> I just received my Nano Speedy after stalking it for so long on the website. I was so thrilled to have been able to purchase this bag until i saw this white marking on the canvas. Anyone know or is familiar with what it is. I cant wipe it off. It almost looks like it's scuffed but this bag is supposed to be brand new. The marking is on the bottom left of the bag. Please let me know what you guys think?!



pardon, but I can hardly see the scuff that you’re referring to. Your Nano looks fine to me.


----------



## karman

Please post "is this normal"/"flaw" questions here: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...nt-wrinkling-quality-issues-etc-here.1028066/


----------



## ApplestoApples428

Hi I’m new here and new to the LV community. I bought my first LV and it’s the Nano Speedy. I was thrilled to be able to get it after weeks of stalking the website. But I noticed a flaw, a white scuff or mark on the bottom left of the bag. Anyone familiar with this?


----------



## vodense

ApplestoApples428 said:


> I just received my Nano Speedy after stalking it for so long on the website. I was so thrilled to have been able to purchase this bag until i saw this white marking on the canvas. Anyone know or is familiar with what it is. I cant wipe it off. It almost looks like it's scuffed but this bag is supposed to be brand new. The marking is on the bottom left of the bag. Please let me know what you guys think?!


I was like BooYah and didn't notice anything to begin with. But I think it's because of the angle your picture was taken. I see it and I would def exchange/return it no doubt.
Edit: I added a red ring around the scuff I believe you're referring to?


----------



## karman

ApplestoApples428 said:


> Hi I’m new here and new to the LV community. I bought my first LV and it’s the Nano Speedy. I was thrilled to be able to get it after weeks of stalking the website. But I noticed a flaw, a white scuff or mark on the bottom left of the bag. Anyone familiar with this?


Thanks for reposting this here so we can keep all the "is this normal" posts in one place.

now that you've circled it, it is more clear what you are asking. Is a damp cloth also not able to remove? If it won't come off I would definitely contact LV and initiate a return. That's not normal for a new bag - it looks like someone spilled alcohol on it or something. That would also probably mean you'll have to stalk it again...


----------



## ApplestoApples428

karman said:


> Thanks for reposting this here so we can keep all the "is this normal" posts in one place.
> 
> now that you've circled it, it is more clear what you are asking. Is a damp cloth also not able to remove? If it won't come off I would definitely contact LV and initiate a return. That's not normal for a new bag - it looks like someone spilled alcohol on it or something. That would also probably mean you'll have to stalk it again...



I tried a 99% water baby wipe but it didn’t work. Which is why I think it may be a scuff. I worked so hard to get it the first time makes me upset that I might have to stalk it again. But if I am paying so much for it I should get better quality.


----------



## JadaStormy

I noticed it and I cringed and I'm not picky. It might have been a return. I would send it back.


----------



## LVlifer

If these spots are not due to a protective covering-i would return it.


----------



## Louila

-Edit: PM Monogram is kept. PM Reverse might be for the future-

I am lucky enough to have stalked down and ordered the Pochette Metis in both monogram and reverse monogram, and have to decide between them.

I want to love (I.e. I don't _love_ it) and keep the reverse monogram, but what I think is holding me back is that I feel the flap is crooked to the lock (pattern off to the left compared to the lower part of the bag?). The flap has to be pulled quite much, even when the bag is empty, to reach the lock and close it - maybe this will be easier with use if the bag softens up?

Please look at my pictures and tell me what you guys think!

I added pictures on the regular monogram too. Will the thing on the handle be a problem with use? I'm going to send pictures to CS just in case for the future.


----------



## Juliafabienne

Louila said:


> I am lucky enough to have stalked down and ordered the Pochette Metis in both monogram and reverse monogram, and have to decide between them.
> 
> I want to love and keep the reverse monogram, but what's holding me back is that I feel the flap is crooked to the lock (pattern off to the left compared to the lower part of the bag?). The flap has to be pulled quite much, even when the bag is empty, to reach the lock and close it - maybe this will be easier with use if the bag softens up?
> 
> Please look at my pictures and tell me what you guys think!



I just checked mine which arrived a few days ago. The pattern is almost perfect and the flap is exactly above the lock, when it’s opened.

When you like the reverse more I wouldn’t choose the mono, it won’t make you happy.

Maybe you try to catch another reverse if it bothers you[emoji85] where is the reverse made? France or Italy?


----------



## Louila

Juliafabienne said:


> I just checked mine which arrived a few days ago. The pattern is almost perfect and the flap is exactly above the lock, when it’s opened.
> 
> When you like the reverse more I wouldn’t choose the mono, it won’t make you happy.
> 
> Maybe you try to catch another reverse if it bothers you[emoji85] where is the reverse made? France or Italy?


It's made in Italy. I actually really like the regular mono too, hah. Looks good for different occasions. I just decided to keep that one (got the mono before the price increase too), so if I really like the model I might try to get the reverse later on ^^


----------



## BooYah

Louila said:


> I am lucky enough to have stalked down and ordered the Pochette Metis in both monogram and reverse monogram, and have to decide between them.
> 
> I want to love and keep the reverse monogram, but what's holding me back is that I feel the flap is crooked to the lock (pattern off to the left compared to the lower part of the bag?). The flap has to be pulled quite much, even when the bag is empty, to reach the lock and close it - maybe this will be easier with use if the bag softens up?
> 
> Please look at my pictures and tell me what you guys think!



please post here in following thread for better assistance:
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...nkling-quality-issues-etc-here.1028066/page-9


----------



## kikiii_24

KN89 said:


> I finally got my hands on one but it came unstuffed (despite me asking the SA to stuff it) and creased. I tried putting a shirt inside to help but the creases stay. Any recommendations on fixing this or should I just return?
> 
> even a shirt inside or an organizer showed the crease. It’s on both sides



I had purchased mine in the middle of March and mine didn’t come stuffed either. It was packaged in a small box folded like yours but as I stuffed it and started using it, the creases came out! Congrats on the unicorn bag you’ll love her


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

.


----------



## LifestyledchoicesL

Louila said:


> I am lucky enough to have stalked down and ordered the Pochette Metis in both monogram and reverse monogram, and have to decide between them.
> 
> I want to love (I.e. I don't _love_ it) and keep the reverse monogram, but what I think is holding me back is that I feel the flap is crooked to the lock (pattern off to the left compared to the lower part of the bag?). The flap has to be pulled quite much, even when the bag is empty, to reach the lock and close it - maybe this will be easier with use if the bag softens up?
> 
> Please look at my pictures and tell me what you guys think!
> 
> Edit: Added pictures on my regular monogram. Will the thing on the handle be a problem with use? I'm going to send pictures to CS just in case for the future.


Oh Lou! I know this is your unicorn as I have watched you stalk and stalk for this baby but as soon as I saw the photo I was like “NO!” 

There’s no guarantee that the flap will realign with use and frankly for the money (and price increase) it needs to be perfect. There are perfect ones out there!


----------



## bigverne28

Louila said:


> I am lucky enough to have stalked down and ordered the Pochette Metis in both monogram and reverse monogram, and have to decide between them.
> 
> I want to love (I.e. I don't _love_ it) and keep the reverse monogram, but what I think is holding me back is that I feel the flap is crooked to the lock (pattern off to the left compared to the lower part of the bag?). The flap has to be pulled quite much, even when the bag is empty, to reach the lock and close it - maybe this will be easier with use if the bag softens up?
> 
> Please look at my pictures and tell me what you guys think!
> 
> Edit: Added pictures on my regular monogram. Will the thing on the handle be a problem with use? I'm going to send pictures to CS just in case for the future.



I would return if you're not happy. The flap/lock issue will always bother you.

Check out this link regarding common issues with this bag.

https://lvbagaholic.com/blogs/lv_ba...to-louis-vuitton-pochette-metis-common-issues


----------



## bigverne28

mamamia80 said:


> Hello,
> I'm new here and hoping if someone can help me. I received a new empreinte Victorine wallet last week. The wallet seems perfect except for the brass button. It has some hairline scratches or marks and do not appear smooth. I wonder if this is normal for a new piece and if anyone has any experience with this? Am I being too picky? Thanks in advance.



My Escale Victorine also looks like this. I had two in blue and one red and they were both like this so must be the nature of the stud to not be polished.


----------



## Chinchilla21

Hi everyone, this is a key pouch that I just received. Its made in USA. The corner doesn’t look right to me. Is this normal? Thank you!


----------



## iluvcake143

Chinchilla21 said:


> Hi everyone, this is a key pouch that I just received. Its made in USA. The corner doesn’t look right to me. Is this normal? Thank you!


Ugh, mine looks like that too!! I think it might be a common issue but not entirely sure. 

Does the other side look like that?


----------



## Chinchilla21

iluvcake143 said:


> Ugh, mine looks like that too!! I think it might be a common issue but not entirely sure.
> 
> Does the other side look like that?


The other side looks better actually. I dont know if I should exchange


----------



## Carrie1986

Sorry but I think the new version of PM is orrible. 
The material, the color, all seems really off, they seems like a fakes to me
This is mine from last year, I suggest you to return them.


----------



## iluvcake143

Chinchilla21 said:


> The other side looks better actually. I dont know if I should exchange


Mine looks like that as well! I’ve decided to just keep mine because I don’t want to stalk for a new one if they don’t have it in stock for an exchange and there’s a good chance the new one will be the same.


----------



## Four Tails

Chinchilla21 said:


> Hi everyone, this is a key pouch that I just received. Its made in USA. The corner doesn’t look right to me. Is this normal? Thank you!


My mono key pouch from 2008 has that bump.


----------



## BlackBarbieDoll

Metchen said:


> Hi
> I just received my LV Pochette Metis. I have my doubts about the alignment and the shape; would you mind taking a look and tell me what you think?
> I ordered it online and thinking of visiting my local LV store tomorrow to get it checked.


I don't see any issues here, but that's just my humble opinion.


----------



## BlackBarbieDoll

Chonticha said:


> Hello everyone,
> I received palm springs mini from online purchase (official website) today but the box is way too big than the bag itself... Does anyone experience this kind of thing?
> And the zip area canvas isn't well made... Should I keep or return? This back is Soo cute and difficult to get though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4733471
> View attachment 4733472


Is the box an issue?


----------



## BlackBarbieDoll

Xovic26 said:


> Hi everyone,
> I finally was able to get my hands on a Pochette Métis. I ordered it online, made in the USA. After reading so many horror stories, I’m on the lookout for anything! Just wondering if anyone thinks the monogram print looks faded and not as dark/bold. I attached photos, the LV print looks faded in the corners and not as dark as my other mono bags. Not sure if I’m just going crazy. Please advise! Thank you.


Well it looks great to me, but you're intentionally looking for problems, so....idk.


----------



## gwytiu

Is it normal that the straps on the Multi Pochette have varying versions in terms of the distance of the L and the N from the leather?


See two different pictures of the MPA from two different bags. One is mine, the other one is a friend's.


----------



## Xovic26

.


----------



## Xovic26

BlackBarbieDoll said:


> Well it looks great to me, but you're intentionally looking for problems, so....idk.



After hearing about the issues, I questioned the dull look of the canvas. I wasn’t looking for any reason to complain, learn how to read between the lines.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

gwytiu said:


> Is it normal that the straps on the Multi Pochette have varying versions in terms of the distance of the L and the N from the leather?
> View attachment 4739471
> 
> See two different pictures of the MPA from two different bags. One is mine, the other one is a friend's.



I bought my Kaki multi pouchette accessoires directly from LV. The strap looks like the bottom picture, as does the extra strap I bought in Kaki/rose.


----------



## BlackBarbieDoll

Xovic26 said:


> After hearing about the issues, I questioned the dull look of the canvas. I wasn’t looking for any reason to complain, learn how to read between the lines.


You literally typed "I'M ON THE LOOKOUT FOR ANYTHING". There is no need for me to "read between the lines" because you were very explicit in stating that you were looking for problems. Enjoy your purchase and go.


----------



## meghanwhlr

It has finally arrived! Thank to those on here who encouraged me that DA can be a bit carefree and reassures me on color transfer. 

quick question- bag was made 11th week of 2020 and the sides are uneven as far as the squares matching up. Should I be concerned as it is not in the past few weeks and the alignment??


----------



## Carrie1986

Beautiful bag!
The data code it's not a problem for me and you shouldn't worry about
About the alignment if it's bother you exchange for a different one.
Neverfull often don't match on the side, but you have to be happy with your purchase !


----------



## misskposs

Hi! 

After a few weeks of hunting down the Palm Springs Mini in monogram, I finally was able to get my hands on one! 

After some inspection, I noticed that the top of the bag puckers up and it does not feel smooth when I run my fingers over it. I also noticed that the stitching on the right side of the bag is uneven when compared to the left. 

I am currently talking to my SA and she has forwarded my pictures to their quality experts. If it turns out they I am unable to exchange for a new one, do you think it’s bad enough that I should just return it? 

Thanks!


----------



## meghanwhlr

Carrie1986 said:


> Beautiful bag!
> The data code it's not a problem for me and you shouldn't worry about
> About the alignment if it's bother you exchange for a different one.
> Neverfull often don't match on the side, but you have to be happy with your purchase !


I took her for a spin (as much as can be done under circumstances) Starbucks drive thru and a pharmacy. Love the bag and was over the misalignment within moments. I checked my mono NF PM and it is similar on one side.


----------



## idlehen

misskposs said:


> Hi!
> 
> After a few weeks of hunting down the Palm Springs Mini in monogram, I finally was able to get my hands on one!
> 
> After some inspection, I noticed that the top of the bag puckers up and it does not feel smooth when I run my fingers over it. I also noticed that the stitching on the right side of the bag is uneven when compared to the left.
> 
> I am currently talking to my SA and she has forwarded my pictures to their quality experts. If it turns out they I am unable to exchange for a new one, do you think it’s bad enough that I should just return it?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 4740670
> View attachment 4740671


Both those issues would bother me and I would return it. The pucker may be ok if a little bit of heat was able to smooth it out. But the stitch is clearly because the worker did not sew the edging evenly and ended up too close to the edge then tried to correct it. I would want my stitches to be straight if I'm paying so much.


----------



## Miss Krys

meghanwhlr said:


> I took her for a spin (as much as can be done under circumstances) Starbucks drive thru and a pharmacy. Love the bag and was over the misalignment within moments. I checked my mono NF PM and it is similar on one side.


It's hard to have a "perfect" alignment with the NF because of its overall shape, which of course is wider at the top than it is at the bottom as opposed to completely vertical (i.e. Sac Plat). I've seen some bags which are really good and then there's others that could trip even the hardiest of OCD's, but yours looks really good overall and I'm happy to hear that you are in love with the bag.


----------



## Kmazz39

Looks great! This coming from someone who has 5 Neverfulls lol Really making me think about this bag!!


----------



## karman

misskposs said:


> Hi!
> 
> After a few weeks of hunting down the Palm Springs Mini in monogram, I finally was able to get my hands on one!
> 
> After some inspection, I noticed that the top of the bag puckers up and it does not feel smooth when I run my fingers over it. I also noticed that the stitching on the right side of the bag is uneven when compared to the left.
> 
> I am currently talking to my SA and she has forwarded my pictures to their quality experts. If it turns out they I am unable to exchange for a new one, do you think it’s bad enough that I should just return it?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 4740670
> View attachment 4740671


The stitching wouldn’t bother me but that puckering would.


----------



## lookin4bags

Hi there! I purchased this PSM in April and noticed that the fleurs do not line up from the top half of the bag to the front pocket (circled in photo below). Would this bother you? Is it worth returning and trying again? Thanks in advance


----------



## karman

lookin4bags said:


> Hi there! I purchased this PSM in April and noticed that the fleurs do not line up from the top half of the bag to the front pocket (circled in photo below). Would this bother you? Is it worth returning and trying again? Thanks in advance


It wouldn’t bother me.


----------



## PittsburghLV

lookin4bags said:


> Hi there! I purchased this PSM in April and noticed that the fleurs do not line up from the top half of the bag to the front pocket (circled in photo below). Would this bother you? Is it worth returning and trying again? Thanks in advance


I think it’s lined up pretty well tbh


----------



## leuleu

misskposs said:


> Hi!
> 
> After a few weeks of hunting down the Palm Springs Mini in monogram, I finally was able to get my hands on one!
> 
> After some inspection, I noticed that the top of the bag puckers up and it does not feel smooth when I run my fingers over it. I also noticed that the stitching on the right side of the bag is uneven when compared to the left.
> 
> I am currently talking to my SA and she has forwarded my pictures to their quality experts. If it turns out they I am unable to exchange for a new one, do you think it’s bad enough that I should just return it?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 4740670
> View attachment 4740671


Yes.


----------



## meghanwhlr

Carrie1986 said:


> Beautiful bag!
> The data code it's not a problem for me and you shouldn't worry about
> About the alignment if it's bother you exchange for a different one.
> Neverfull often don't match on the side, but you have to be happy with your purchase !


Thanks and sorry for posting in the wrong spot originally.


----------



## Shaybuttah

meghanwhlr said:


> It has finally arrived! Thank to those on here who encouraged me that DA can be a bit carefree and reassures me on color transfer.
> quick question- bag was made 11th week of 2020 and the sides are uneven as far as the squares matching up. Should I be concerned as it is not in the past few weeks and the alignment??


My monogram Neverfull doesn’t match either. It was made 7th week of 2020. Doesn’t bother me but I know some people prefer it be aligned.


----------



## Leo the Lion

lookin4bags said:


> Hi there! I purchased this PSM in April and noticed that the fleurs do not line up from the top half of the bag to the front pocket (circled in photo below). Would this bother you? Is it worth returning and trying again? Thanks in advance


It wouldn't bother me.


----------



## karman

meghanwhlr said:


> It has finally arrived! Thank to those on here who encouraged me that DA can be a bit carefree and reassures me on color transfer.
> 
> quick question- bag was made 11th week of 2020 and the sides are uneven as far as the squares matching up. Should I be concerned as it is not in the past few weeks and the alignment??



I remember when there was less obsession with date codes. A bag made last month, last year doesn’t make it inferior to one made last week, nor does it mean there’s anything wrong with the bag. I recently was looking through old threads and people simply called getting a bag with last year’s date code “interesting”. 

Please just enjoy your purchase.


----------



## fyn72

karman said:


> I remember when there was less obsession with date codes. A bag made last month, last year doesn’t make it inferior to one made last week, nor does it mean there’s anything wrong with the bag. I recently was looking through old threads and people simply called getting a bag with last year’s date code “interesting”.
> 
> Please just enjoy your purchase.


Yess! That's right! I bought my Pochette Metis at the end of March 2020, and the date code is December 2019. I was very surprised as this is a popular item but certainly didn't think there was something wrong with it. Still had the stickers on the hardware.


----------



## gwytiu

misskposs said:


> Hi!
> 
> After a few weeks of hunting down the Palm Springs Mini in monogram, I finally was able to get my hands on one!
> 
> After some inspection, I noticed that the top of the bag puckers up and it does not feel smooth when I run my fingers over it. I also noticed that the stitching on the right side of the bag is uneven when compared to the left.
> 
> I am currently talking to my SA and she has forwarded my pictures to their quality experts. If it turns out they I am unable to exchange for a new one, do you think it’s bad enough that I should just return it?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 4740670
> View attachment 4740671



I would definitely return it if I were you. The top bulge is concerning while the stitching on the edge is not something I'd expect from an authentic LV. You paid so much, so you deserve a better-made item.


----------



## misskposs

gwytiu said:


> I would definitely return it if I were you. The top bulge is concerning while the stitching on the edge is not something I'd expect from an authentic LV. You paid so much, so you deserve a better-made item.



Thanks everybody for your input! I’m just so disappointed since it was such a hard bag to get. I had to stalk the website for weeks. 

Hopefully I will hear back from my SA soon to see if I am able to get my hands on a better one and exchange this one.


----------



## littleblackbag

karman said:


> I remember when there was less obsession with date codes. A bag made last month, last year doesn’t make it inferior to one made last week, nor does it mean there’s anything wrong with the bag. I recently was looking through old threads and people simply called getting a bag with last year’s date code “interesting”.
> 
> Please just enjoy your purchase.


It really bugs me that people are obsessed with date codes. They are bags, not food, they don't go off!


----------



## lilimcn

karman said:


> I remember when there was less obsession with date codes. A bag made last month, last year doesn’t make it inferior to one made last week, nor does it mean there’s anything wrong with the bag. I recently was looking through old threads and people simply called getting a bag with last year’s date code “interesting”.
> 
> Please just enjoy your purchase.



I’m new to the purse world but never heard of this obsession, what is it about? Or is there a thread about it? Curious!


----------



## ChanelCanuck

get_foxy said:


> I’m new to the purse world but never heard of this obsession, what is it about? Or is there a thread about it? Curious!



I guess people think the "fresher" the bag, the better, and they assume a bag that was made more than several weeks or months ago must have had some defects or been a floor model or a return.  Sometimes I kind of nerd out in awe when the turnaround from factory to my store/mailbox is just a few weeks, but in general, an "old" (not fresh) code never bothers me!


----------



## JY1217

If LV would sell me a Supreme or Murakami now, I don't are if thats made in 2017 or 2002, I would snatch it right away! 
Enjoy your bags LV lovers！


----------



## Elliebill14

Hi wonder if anyone could give me advice. Just received my first LV wallet, the clemence and straight away I noticed issues with it. As I’ve not seen one in person I do not know if these are normal or it’s poor craftsmanship. Could someone let me know about these issues and if it’s normal or not?

1. very stiff zip. Have to tug to close zip. Definitely not buttery

2. the shape around the zip either side is different. One side seems normal rectangular shape, the other has curves/ dents either side so shape seems off to me

3. where the zip is there is a dent. 
I’ll insert pictures below. Any advice would really be greatly appreciated as I saved hard for this item


----------



## karman

Elliebill14 said:


> Hi wonder if anyone could give me advice. Just received my first LV wallet, the clemence and straight away I noticed issues with it. As I’ve not seen one in person I do not know if these are normal or it’s poor craftsmanship. Could someone let me know about these issues and if it’s normal or not?
> 
> 1. very stiff zip. Have to tug to close zip. Definitely not buttery
> 
> 2. the shape around the zip either side is different. One side seems normal rectangular shape, the other has curves/ dents either side so shape seems off to me
> 
> 3. where the zip is there is a dent.
> I’ll insert pictures below. Any advice would really be greatly appreciated as I saved hard for this item


Try rubbing wax paper all over on the zip. I’ve done this for bags with stiff zippers to help them run smoothly. As for 2 and 3 I don’t see what you’re describing.


----------



## kikiii_24

Just received my Palm Springs Mini and noticed the stitching is off on the front right side of the bag. I’m thinking this is not how it should be. 

Thoughts? Should I call CS and ask for an exchange?


----------



## lovepp

I recently acquired this zippy coin purse from a Youtuber that I follow. It is second hand. She said she only used it twice. I completely trust her and have no doubt that this is real. 

When I received the item, the first thing that had caught my attention was the crooked bad stitching. It is on the lilac background and I just can't ignore it. 

What do you think about this and the quality of LV items recently? I have always been a fan of LV but this experience (along with the issue with the Escale cardholder) makes me sad. 

The Escale cardholder that I got had some dark dots on it. I ordered it directly from the LV website. Thankfully I was able to wipe them off with baby wipes. Not completely off but you wouldn't notice unless you look really carefully. 






These recent shopping experiences really left a bad taste in my mouth.  I probably will stop buying LV items until I feel comfortable again. 

Have you experienced any similar issues? Any thoughts or opinions are greatly appreciated.


----------



## bigverne28

Quality of some new LV pieces  are questionable. I don’t think the zippy purse stitching is that bad and not much you can do if you’ve bought from a reseller unless they accept returns.

The cardholder is not noticeable, but if not satisfied I would return which is what I did with my Escale Victorine wallet as the snap closure was not centred. It took 3 purchases of the wallet before I was happy!


----------



## Elena S

I got these two vachetta straps for my Pochette Accessories to choose from. The non-adjustable one is a bit too long for me, so I decided to keep the adjustable one. But then I noticed that its hardware color is much more yellow gold then the Pochette’s while the non-adjustable one’s hardware matches the Pochette perfectly!

Those of you having the adjustable strap, is it also more on the yellow side or is it only mine? Does it bother you if it doesn’t match the hardware of the bag you’re using it with?


----------



## Elena S

I also find the lower loop on the adjustable strap quite loose (easy to slide it up and down the strap). Is it normal or will it just start falling down with time?


----------



## karman

kikiii_24 said:


> Just received my Palm Springs Mini and noticed the stitching is off on the front right side of the bag. I’m thinking this is not how it should be.
> 
> Thoughts? Should I call CS and ask for an exchange?


Not worth it, IMO. It looks fine to me.


----------



## Yikkie

Hi fellow TPFers! I came across this preloved Capucines PM in mint condition at a good price. However my only concern is that there seems to be slight sagging/slouch on the front and sides. The seller told me it was because the bag was not stored with stuffing, and the heavy top has caused this creasing, which should go away with regular use. Is this true? Should I be worried about it at all? The price is attractive but I do not want to compromise if this loss of structure is permanent. Appreciate some advice from experienced owners! Many thanks!!


----------



## mrsinsyder

The PM and MM Capucines do begin to slouch. I think it looks fine but how much is it being sold for? Does it have the shoulder strap?


----------



## keokicat

I just checked my adjustable strap and the clips do not seem to be overly yellow to me. I bought it to use with my Croisette Chain Wallet in DA and it matches the hardware perfectly.  Also, don’t notice my leather loop thing to be super loose.  

However, I recently received a Palm Springs mini and the hardware on those straps were definitely more yellow than the metal strap loops on the bag. Not enough to bother me though that I would consider returning.


----------



## Annabel Lee

Agreed with @mrsinsyder. I have an MM, and that is just how it begins to look over time. I store mine carefully and even rotate it in storage, which helps, but that's just the nature of the bag. My BB on the other hand has zero slouch.


----------



## mrs_jlp

Hi everyone!

New the the forum and I'm here with my first hotstamped item, a damier ebene victorine wallet in rose ballerine. Is it normal for the hotstamps to be this off centered?! It's driving me nuts and it's non refundable!


----------



## zjones

Oof. Just received my Escale Victorine and right on the underside of the flap, there's *this*:





Is this normal/something that I can just wipe off, or is this something that merits returning (because for $800 after tax, I kind of expect perfection!).


----------



## BULL

mrs_jlp said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> New the the forum and I'm here with my first hotstamped item, a damier ebene victorine wallet in rose ballerine. Is it normal for the hotstamps to be this off centered?! It's driving me nuts and it's non refundable!


This is not a good stamp 
Many people overreact or expect more than what can be done with the old-school tool Vuitton uses, but this is not a case like that. This stamp is off.


----------



## BULL

zjones said:


> Oof. Just received my Escale Victorine and right on the underside of the flap, there's *this*:
> 
> View attachment 4745607
> View attachment 4745608
> 
> 
> Is this normal/something that I can just wipe off, or is this something that merits returning (because for $800 after tax, I kind of expect perfection!).


If it is just a little glue residue (that is very common) that got dirty, then it can be wiped off with a damp cloth, or an alcohol-free wipe. But if it stays on, return it.


----------



## zjones

BULL said:


> If it is just a little glue residue (that is very common) that got dirty, then it can be wiped off with a damp cloth, or an alcohol-free wipe. But if it stays on, return it.



Thanks for the quick reply! I tried a damp, slightly soapy cloth and they're still there, so I suppose back it goes. Is LV currently accepting returns in-store at this time / does one need to initiate a return online first for in-store return if they are?


----------



## bigverne28

zjones said:


> Oof. Just received my Escale Victorine and right on the underside of the flap, there's *this*:
> 
> View attachment 4745607
> View attachment 4745608
> 
> 
> Is this normal/something that I can just wipe off, or is this something that merits returning (because for $800 after tax, I kind of expect perfection!).



This has been seen on quite a few Escale pieces, it’s easily wiped away. Nothing to worry about!


----------



## Yikkie

It’s around $2800 and does come with shoulder strap too. Bag was made in 2018. 

Can’t help but noticed how much better the one listed on Fashionphile looks (https://www.fashionphile.com/louis-vuitton-taurillon-capucines-pm-galet-512324) but it’s a lot more expensive! I guess if all PM will eventually show slouch regardless of how well they are taken care of then it may not be too bad....


----------



## mrsinsyder

Yikkie said:


> It’s around $2800 and does come with shoulder strap too. Bag was made in 2018.
> 
> Can’t help but noticed how much better the one listed on Fashionphile looks (https://www.fashionphile.com/louis-vuitton-taurillon-capucines-pm-galet-512324) but it’s a lot more expensive! I guess if all PM will eventually show slouch regardless of how well they are taken care of then it may not be too bad....


I have no idea why your post was moved to this thread.


----------



## Leohina

hi I just got my PSM and handle doesn’t seems like it’s in the middle of bag. When I looked everyone else’s PSM the handle is sewed on top of flowers. Otherwise everything looks perfect. Should I return and get a new one? Does this even bother you?


----------



## Love_N_Lune

Looks good to me but I don’t own a PSM


----------



## idonothave1

Leohina said:


> View attachment 4745801
> 
> hi I just got my PSM and handle doesn’t seems like it’s in the middle of bag. When I looked everyone else’s PSM the handle is sewed on top of flowers. Otherwise everything looks perfect. Should I return and get a new one? Does this even bother you?



My PSM has the same handle placement as yours which differs from the official LV picture online. Mine was made in the USA. It doesn’t bother me. Plus, I passed on 3 PSMs before getting my perfect one because I valued the alignment on the front pocket and the imprint of LV logo on the front black tab way more. And those features tend to be inconsistent.


----------



## Leohina

idonothave1 said:


> My PSM has the same handle placement as yours which differs from the official LV picture online. Mine was made in the USA. It doesn’t bother me. Plus, I passed on 3 PSMs before getting my perfect one because I valued the alignment on the front pocket and the imprint of LV logo on the front black tab way more. And those features tend to be inconsistent.


Thank you! Now I feel better haha


----------



## rocketeerxo

Hi everyone, is this normal for the glazing of a 3 year old pochette metis? I haven’t used it much in the past year and it’s been stored in its dustbag (not sure if that helps). The glazing has a crack and some places have fallen off.


----------



## Leohina

davianxx said:


> View attachment 4745950
> View attachment 4745951
> View attachment 4745952
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone, is this normal for the glazing of a 3 year old pochette metis? I haven’t used it much in the past year and it’s been stored in its dustbag (not sure if that helps). The glazing has a crack and some places have fallen off.




I would get it reglazed.


----------



## rocketeerxo

Leohina said:


> I would get it reglazed.


Thanks, I’ll take it instore this weekend. I’m mentally preparing myself if LV refuses to touch it (heard too many horror stories).


----------



## karman

davianxx said:


> Thanks, I’ll take it instore this weekend. I’m mentally preparing myself if LV refuses to touch it (heard too many horror stories).


It’s just glazing, so shouldn’t be a problem for them to redo.


----------



## Dchowdhurysama

So I just saw the “is it normal?” Thread on the main LV forum. So if someone could move me over, I’m not sure where the delete button on this forum is


----------



## Dchowdhurysama

Hello everyone! I wanted to ask your expert opinion on my recent Pochette Accessoires order. I noticed this when I first took it out of the box but thought it was due to the product sitting and not being stuffed for who knows how long. But even after filling the purse, I still see the canvas bent. Is this normal? Or is it something that’ll resolve after wearing it for a while. If I pinch around the canvas, it ends up looking like the third photo which is okay I guess but I’m just wondering if other people had a similar issue or if i got a faulty piece.


----------



## karman

Dchowdhurysama said:


> Hello everyone! I wanted to ask your expert opinion on my recent Pochette Accessoires order. I noticed this when I first took it out of the box but thought it was due to the product sitting and not being stuffed for who knows how long. But even after filling the purse, I still see the canvas bent. Is this normal? Or is it something that’ll resolve after wearing it for a while. If I pinch around the canvas, it ends up looking like the third photo which is okay I guess but I’m just wondering if other people had a similar issue or if i got a faulty piece.


If I saw this I'd have thought it was due to storage, but if it doesn't improve with a few days of being stuffed, I'd return.


----------



## Love_N_Lune

Irishgrrrl said:


> I think that’s just how it is. The vachetta tab at the end of the zipper on my Speedy 30 is smooth on the top and rough on the bottom (the side that lays against the canvas).



thank you!!


----------



## Cattyyellow

Dchowdhurysama said:


> Hello everyone! I wanted to ask your expert opinion on my recent Pochette Accessoires order. I noticed this when I first took it out of the box but thought it was due to the product sitting and not being stuffed for who knows how long. But even after filling the purse, I still see the canvas bent. Is this normal? Or is it something that’ll resolve after wearing it for a while. If I pinch around the canvas, it ends up looking like the third photo which is okay I guess but I’m just wondering if other people had a similar issue or if i got a faulty piece.



I’m not one to be super picky and even I think this isn’t normal. I would return it.


----------



## kikiii_24

I just got my second PSM and everything checks out fine except for the lining! The lining on the bottom is loose and I’m able to grab it and pull it up.

Can someone tell me if it’s supposed to be stitched to the bag? Thanks in advance!


----------



## karman

kikiii_24 said:


> I just got my second PSM and everything checks out fine except for the lining! The lining on the bottom is loose and I’m able to grab it and pull it up.
> 
> Can someone tell me if it’s supposed to be stitched to the bag? Thanks in advance!


I don't have PSM but I do have a Clapton backpack. A lining not being sewn down is normal (my Clapton isn't). I don't know if that's the case of the PSM. Are you sure you just didn't notice in your first one that the lining wasn't sewn down because you were hung up on the other "flaw"?


----------



## fyn72

kikiii_24 said:


> I just got my second PSM and everything checks out fine except for the lining! The lining on the bottom is loose and I’m able to grab it and pull it up.
> 
> Can someone tell me if it’s supposed to be stitched to the bag? Thanks in advance!


 No it's not stitched to the bag, just push the lining back in


----------



## rocketeerxo

kikiii_24 said:


> I just got my second PSM and everything checks out fine except for the lining! The lining on the bottom is loose and I’m able to grab it and pull it up.
> 
> Can someone tell me if it’s supposed to be stitched to the bag? Thanks in advance!


Mine is like this as well, the older versions had it more stuck to the bottom because it’s more...fitted? The newer one seems to be more loose (I feel like they gave it a little too much fabric at the bottom). I can pull it upwards like yours too. I just throw things in to weigh it down. Didn’t bother me too much!


----------



## ggirl

My 6 key holder just came. It’s lovely but the more I look at it I’m seeing that the canvas isn’t centered on either side- like they cut off the pattern on the one side and stitched one flower and quatrefoil and not the other.  I looked at the others online here in the 6 key club and don’t see the same issue...for those of you who own this piece- does yours look like this? Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## Amekhael

Hey all. I just received the pochette Métis in the mail today. I was so excited only to have it come smelling SO BAD. It almost feels like it is not new. Anyone else have this experience? Thanks


----------



## TangerineKandy

If it's a strong chemical type smell it's normal. Leave it out of the dustbag to air out it should dissipate.


----------



## Amekhael

Ok! Did you have this experience?


----------



## TangerineKandy

My monogram PM smelled a bit strongly of chemicals at first. I left it out for a couple of days and started using it. Now it no longer smells like that. It was only on the interior.


Amekhael said:


> Ok! Did you have this experience?


----------



## janetaz

I bought a new w/o tags Maui Neverfull from one of the major retail resellers a few years ago. The bag had a faint, funky odor. Reminded me of old milk. It wasn’t repulsive but it annoyed me. I didn’t want to return it as it was a LE and I really wanted it. I hung it outside for a few hours a couple days in a row. That didn’t help. I ended up buying unscented febreeze , spraying the interior. That worked great. The odor completely went away over the course of a few days, thank goodness.


----------



## h<302

Hi,
I just received my nano speedy and it looks uneven. One side looks higher than the other or one side looks puffy and the other side is more tight and flat. I don’t know... I just wanted some opinions on weather or not I should return it. Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## karman

I don’t see what you’re referring to. In future please post quality/return/is this normal questions here.
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...nt-wrinkling-quality-issues-etc-here.1028066/


----------



## h<302

Thanks, I didn’t know


----------



## h<302

I just received my nano speedy and it looks uneven. Does it look like one side looks higher than the other or one side looks puffy and the other side is more tight and flat.


----------



## karman

h:heart:02 said:


> Thanks, I didn’t know


Not a big deal, just trying to limit the number of these types of threads (there have been many )


----------



## Purselve11

Dchowdhurysama said:


> Hello everyone! I wanted to ask your expert opinion on my recent Pochette Accessoires order. I noticed this when I first took it out of the box but thought it was due to the product sitting and not being stuffed for who knows how long. But even after filling the purse, I still see the canvas bent. Is this normal? Or is it something that’ll resolve after wearing it for a while. If I pinch around the canvas, it ends up looking like the third photo which is okay I guess but I’m just wondering if other people had a similar issue or if i got a faulty piece.



Hi. I received my brand new PA in mono and the bottom is not bend/dimpled like that. I agree with Karman that if it is still like that after a few days of putting inside a few of your items, I will probably request for an exchange.


----------



## KMA83

ggirl said:


> My 6 key holder just came. It’s lovely but the more I look at it I’m seeing that the canvas isn’t centered on either side- like they cut off the pattern on the one side and stitched one flower and quatrefoil and not the other.  I looked at the others online here in the 6 key club and don’t see the same issue...for those of you who own this piece- does yours look like this? Thanks in advance!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4747201
> View attachment 4747202
> View attachment 4747203


Hiiii!!! Here are pictures of mine, I got it in late April 2020, the LV boutique in Dallas shipped it. Maybe early May dates are running together for me.  It appears we are twins! What you think?


----------



## AW313

Amekhael said:


> Hey all. I just received the pochette Métis in the mail today. I was so excited only to have it come smelling SO BAD. It almost feels like it is not new. Anyone else have this experience? Thanks


Hi what type of smell is it? Mine only smelled bad after a couple of months and I brought it down to my LV store. It is smelly like skunk smell? Like real bad. The manager agreed to give me store credit and from what I understand from the CA, they had previous complaints of similar smell. Unfortunately that is the end of my relationship with my PM. It is in reverse monogram and so difficult to come by. So you may want to check with your local LV store if it is opened or with customer service about the smell?


----------



## ggirl

KMA83 said:


> Hiiii!!! Here are pictures of mine, I got it in late April 2020, the LV boutique in Dallas shipped it. Maybe early May dates are running together for me.  It appears we are twins! What you think?


Ha!! Yes we’re twins!! I think yours looks more evenly spaced on the edges than mine. I think what they did with mine was cut the canvas just slightly “over” so there’s more space on one edge than the other. It should be evenly spaced on both edges. I also have a little bit of print of one of the quatrefoils on the left side of the front of the holder (hard to see in the pic but it’s there). I think it’s a great piece but I’m not sure that won’t drive me crazy
Thanks so much for posting!!


----------



## Dchowdhurysama

Purselve11 said:


> Hi. I received my brand new PA in mono and the bottom is not bend/dimpled like that. I agree with Karman that if it is still like that after a few days of putting inside a few of your items, I will probably request for an exchange.


Would you be able to please post pictures of your PA so I know what it should look like.


----------



## KMA83

ggirl said:


> Ha!! Yes we’re twins!! I think yours looks more evenly spaced on the edges than mine. I think what they did with mine was cut the canvas just slightly “over” so there’s more space on one edge than the other. It should be evenly spaced on both edges. I also have a little bit of print of one of the quatrefoils on the left side of the front of the holder (hard to see in the pic but it’s there). I think it’s a great piece but I’m not sure that won’t drive me crazy
> Thanks so much for posting!!



I’ll be honest, I never pay attention sadly. But when I finally do see it, I just say well mine is unique. Because I overthink and obsess lol


----------



## KMA83

h:heart:02 said:


> Hi,
> I just received my nano speedy and it looks uneven. One side looks higher than the other or one side looks puffy and the other side is more tight and flat. I don’t know... I just wanted some opinions on weather or not I should return it. Any help would be greatly appreciated!
> View attachment 4747548
> 
> 
> View attachment 4747549


I think it looks nice! But if you are not happy, I suggest returning it. Do you think maybe stuffing it will help?


----------



## missboo1986

Dchowdhurysama said:


> Would you be able to please post pictures of your PA so I know what it should look like.


It should look like this


----------



## kikiii_24

h:heart:02 said:


> Hi,
> I just received my nano speedy and it looks uneven. One side looks higher than the other or one side looks puffy and the other side is more tight and flat. I don’t know... I just wanted some opinions on weather or not I should return it. Any help would be greatly appreciated!
> View attachment 4747548
> 
> 
> View attachment 4747549



Honestly, it looks fine to me! But again, like previous poster said, if you’re not pleased with it you should try exchanging it for a new one!


----------



## mdcx

Dchowdhurysama said:


> Hello everyone! I wanted to ask your expert opinion on my recent Pochette Accessoires order. I noticed this when I first took it out of the box but thought it was due to the product sitting and not being stuffed for who knows how long. But even after filling the purse, I still see the canvas bent. Is this normal? Or is it something that’ll resolve after wearing it for a while. If I pinch around the canvas, it ends up looking like the third photo which is okay I guess but I’m just wondering if other people had a similar issue or if i got a faulty piece.


This looks wonky to me, like it wasn't stitched correctly.


----------



## onlyk

h:heart:02 said:


> Hi,
> I just received my nano speedy and it looks uneven. One side looks higher than the other or one side looks puffy and the other side is more tight and flat. I don’t know... I just wanted some opinions on weather or not I should return it. Any help would be greatly appreciated!
> View attachment 4747548
> 
> 
> View attachment 4747549


Yes, it does look uneven, once you see it can't be unseen.


----------



## fyn72

h:heart:02 said:


> I just received my nano speedy and it looks uneven. Does it look like one side looks higher than the other or one side looks puffy and the other side is more tight and flat.
> 
> View attachment 4747561
> 
> View attachment 4747562


It doesn't look bad to me, sometimes it's how they are in transit or storage and may have been squashed by other bags. It should look better once you start using it, and stuff it when not in use


----------



## h<302

KMA83 said:


> I think it looks nice! But if you are not happy, I suggest returning it. Do you think maybe stuffing it will help?


Yes, I tried to stuff it with a tshirt. I’m going to wait a few days.


----------



## h<302

onlyk said:


> Yes, it does look uneven, once you see it can't be unseen.


Exactly! Ugh, it took me forever to finally get my hands on one too...


----------



## Bumbles

Looks fine to me, just stuff it up to get the shape going. Enjoy it! It’s a gem


----------



## EastCoastGal

h:heart:02 said:


> I just received my nano speedy and it looks uneven. Does it look like one side looks higher than the other or one side looks puffy and the other side is more tight and flat.
> 
> View attachment 4747561
> 
> View attachment 4747562


The first nano I purchased was like that. I stuffed it with some small t-shirts for a few days in hopes of it evening out, but it did not help. I even found that the side with the upright LV’s was worse than the other. Once I noticed it though, it’s all I could fixate on when I looked at the bag. I returned it and snagged one that same week that I love. I say if you’re not happy with it, return it and try again!


----------



## mtstmichel

I think the stiffness of the handles on such a small bag is causing it to be misaligned. If you try squeezing the handles to help shape it I think you’ll find the alignment straightened out. My nano speedy is the same way but it doesn’t bother me.


----------



## h<302

mtstmichel said:


> I think the stiffness of the handles on such a small bag is causing it to be misaligned. If you try squeezing the handles to help shape it I think you’ll find the alignment straightened out. My nano speedy is the same way but it doesn’t bother me.



I tried that as well but now I tried to stuff it with a tshirt on the bottom and a roll of labels on top to try and shape it.


----------



## MissGuided

When I bought my Speedy DE it smelled awful.  It smelled like chemicals and a little musty.  (I bought it brand new from a store)  I left it out a couple of days and the smell went away.  Is it a chemical kind of smell or something else?


----------



## doctor_paul

I ordered a 4-key holder from LV on their website. It arrived today, I'm assuming from a boutique in NJ and not the warehouse. It had an alcoholic-sanitizer-like scent (I know they won't use alcohol to clean products) but it may be part of their new sanitary measures. The metal snap button on the front had some scratches on it, but otherwise the material is good and its also good on the inside. I'm contemplating if I should return it or is it normal to get a new item with some scratches like this on the metal hardware? It's not visible from a distance, and I'd probably cause my own with some wear and tear (but I prefer to do it myself than receive it like that). Any info on others experiences for key holders or even other items with metal hardware will be helpful.


----------



## Inzie

Hi I’ve just received this direct from LV.  I’ve waited a while to get it and I know it’s a hard to get bag. But...there’s issues with the bag and I wanted to know if anyone in this forum would accept them or return. 
Firstly the clasp is slightly off which makes the flap run down on the left side. Also the glazing is not good.


----------



## carlyk

My Escale Kirigami set smelled really bad, paint like.  I've been letting them air out and it's getting better.


----------



## BULL

These bags are 99% plastic, but at least they can air out easily most of the times.


----------



## mdcx

Is it like the off-gassing that can happen when plastic wrapped mattresses and furniture are unwrapped? That smell tends to go away after some fresh air and is definitely a chemical smell.
If it’s more an organic smell, like body odour or food products etc, then I would wonder if it was a return.


----------



## Annabella4

Mine looks like that too. I think you can change the position of the flap? I can make mine look off center as well by pulling down one side, but I can also adjust this? I think it comes from the bag closing on just one point, 
Also the glazing looks normal to me? So I would keep it, but of course if it bothers you, you should return it. Succes deciding!


----------



## shishkabob

I have a new key pouch that was a gift. I didn't notice it at first, but it smells like dirty socks inside! I've been doing everything I can to remove the smell, but it still kind of lingers.


----------



## Love_N_Lune

I do admit when I picked up my ZCP last week, the inside did not smell nice. I inserted a sample perfume card in the wallet when I got home, and that helped. My Speedy 25b DE smelled fine and the leather parts smelled like...leather.


----------



## KimTX

this has never happened to me, but I've read about it over the years on TPF and everyone says it goes away


----------



## l.ch.

My Damier Ebene Keepall 45 had a chemical smell and still has it almost two years after I bought it. It has faded compared to when I first unboxed it (it was a gift from my husband), but it’s still there.


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Inzie said:


> Hi I’ve just received this direct from LV.  I’ve waited a while to get it and I know it’s a hard to get bag. But...there’s issues with the bag and I wanted to know if anyone in this forum would accept them or return.
> Firstly the clasp is slightly off which makes the flap run down on the left side. Also the glazing is not good.


The glazing looks perfect to me. I do not see any issues.


----------



## cielopark

Hi everyone! i just want to hear you opinion about this. I just got it today and im so happy to finally have it. Im just curious if this hole will bother you? Do you think it will get worst? I have the PA in mono from 2012 and its perfect. I feel like it wont really bother me but i want to know others opinion about it. if it will get worst or not. Thank you.


----------



## zc123

Hi Guys,

I purchased the Pochette Accessories in the damier azur canvas from a personal shopper and the bag has a harsh chemical smell! The bag is made in France and has a date code of this year? Is this normal ?


----------



## daisy913

Yes? 

From my experience, new LV bags have a "chemical" smell. It's the canvas coating. Even 1-2 years later, some of my bags still have a faint smell.

If you're concerned about authenticity, the best thing to do is not use personal shoppers, especially if you aren't familiar with the brand. LV has a chemical smell, but that doesn't mean any kind of chemical smell is "right."


----------



## scarlet555

my   world tour speedy had a weird chemical smell when it arrived.  gone after using a couple weeks.


----------



## diamondsfrost

cielopark said:


> Hi everyone! i just want to hear you opinion about this. I just got it today and im so happy to finally have it. Im just curious if this hole will bother you? Do you think it will get worst? I have the PA in mono from 2012 and its perfect. I feel like it wont really bother me but i want to know others opinion about it. if it will get worst or not. Thank you.
> View attachment 4751468


I'd get that exchanged ASAP; there is no guarantee it will get worse or stay the same, but that hole increases the likelihood of cracking in that spot.


----------



## TheGrand17

doctor_paul said:


> I ordered a 4-key holder from LV on their website. It arrived today, I'm assuming from a boutique in NJ and not the warehouse. It had an alcoholic-sanitizer-like scent (I know they won't use alcohol to clean products) but it may be part of their new sanitary measures. The metal snap button on the front had some scratches on it, but otherwise the material is good and its also good on the inside. I'm contemplating if I should return it or is it normal to get a new item with some scratches like this on the metal hardware? It's not visible from a distance, and I'd probably cause my own with some wear and tear (but I prefer to do it myself than receive it like that). Any info on others experiences for key holders or even other items with metal hardware will be helpful.


I ordered a 6-key holder last week from the online site that arrived in the same condition (the canvas and interior look perfect but the gold button had numerous hairline scratches and marks). I decided to keep the item because I’m assuming the scratching will occur eventually anyway, and i was nervous that if I exchanged online I would receive another item in the same/worse condition 

What did you decide to do with your item?


----------



## Prettyinblush

cielopark said:


> Hi everyone! i just want to hear you opinion about this. I just got it today and im so happy to finally have it. Im just curious if this hole will bother you? Do you think it will get worst? I have the PA in mono from 2012 and its perfect. I feel like it wont really bother me but i want to know others opinion about it. if it will get worst or not. Thank you.
> View attachment 4751468


My mono has the same, even worse. I am not bothered by it. I dont think it will crack as this area is not really prone to cracking, the cracking usually happens around the D rings. I personally am not worried


----------



## Unicornlover

Hi everyone, I would love your opinion on whether you think my pochette metis is faulty, I have tried searching for similar pics online but cant find anything. One corner seems fine but the other is bunched & crooked looking, everything else looks perfect. Should I return this or keep it? Thanks for your help!


----------



## KMA83

I got mine from the LV boutique and it was the same. Light scratches.


----------



## 7777777

Unicornlover said:


> Hi everyone, I would love your opinion on whether you think my pochette metis is faulty, I have tried searching for similar pics online but cant find anything. One corner seems fine but the other is bunched & crooked looking, everything else looks perfect. Should I return this or keep it? Thanks for your help!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4752082


I would exchange.


----------



## Unicornlover

7777777 said:


> I would exchange.


Thank you, I will return it today, I think I would always look at the corner and hate it. I wonder if I will have better luck with the empriente version.


----------



## cielopark

diamondsfrost said:


> I'd get that exchanged ASAP; there is no guarantee it will get worse or stay the same, but that hole increases the likelihood of cracking in that spot.



Thank you for your input. As i would love to exchange ASAP, i cant go to my nearest store right now. i have to wait. but atleast i have 30days to think about it


----------



## cielopark

Prettyingblush said:


> My mono has the same, even worse. I am not bothered by it. I dont think it will crack as this area is not really prone to cracking, the cracking usually happens around the D rings. I personally am not worried



Hello! Thank you so much for your input. May i ask how long old is your mono PA? i have mine from 2012 and its perfect. I am unsure about my azur now. i think it is more visible than the mono because it white. I am OCD and im trying not to obsess with this one. Thats great if you are not worried about it. ☺️


----------



## Prettyinblush

cielopark said:


> Hello! Thank you so much for your input. May i ask how long old is your mono PA? i have mine from 2012 and its perfect. I am unsure about my azur now. i think it is more visible than the mono because it white. I am OCD and im trying not to obsess with this one. Thats great if you are not worried about it. ☺️


Purchased last month


----------



## cielopark

Prettyingblush said:


> Purchased last month



Thank you so much ☺️


----------



## em_barry

I bought the rosalie a few months ago and the clemence wallet a few days ago. But the canvas looks very different on them. The clemence looks very dull and LV not as clear as the rosalie. Is this normal or should I return the clemence?


----------



## cielopark

Not sure if its normal but its too faded for my liking. imagine if you use this everyday and how will the print looks like in few years time. for me i would change it. Goodluck


----------



## balen.girl

Maybe the clemence was an old stock or maybe the other way around ? You can check on the stamp so you know when it was made. If you are not happy, just bring back to LV and ask them to check. For the peace of mind..


----------



## em_barry

balen.girl said:


> Maybe the clemence was an old stock or maybe the other way around ? You can check on the stamp so you know when it was made. If you are not happy, just bring back to LV and ask them to check. For the peace of mind..



Sorry where do you find the code in the wallets. The bags i know but never saw them in the wallets.

EDIT: Sorry found it, was made 22nd week 2020, whereas the rosalie was made 9th week 2020. Where i live the store hasnt opened yet and is an hour away from me. Will ring the helpline.


----------



## balen.girl

em_barry said:


> Sorry where do you find the code in the wallets. The bags i know but never saw them in the wallets.
> 
> EDIT: Sorry found it, was made 22nd week 2020, whereas the rosalie was made 9th week 2020. Where i live the store hasnt opened yet and is an hour away from me. Will ring the helpline.



Good luck dear..


----------



## em_barry

balen.girl said:


> Good luck dear..



They agreed that it wasnt good enough so sending me a replacement once the receive this one. Heres hoping i dont get one from the same batch of canvas.


----------



## vanitykitty

I do not remember scratching my speedy in damier canvas, but noticed this white scuff. I gently wiped it with a wet towel, it disappeared when it was wet but came right back when it dried... I got the bag only half a year ago, any suggestion?


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

em_barry said:


> I bought the rosalie a few months ago and the clemence wallet a few days ago. But the canvas looks very different on them. The clemence looks very dull and LV not as clear as the rosalie. Is this normal or should I return the clemence?


It looks the same at my Clemence and my Métis. I have done some research on the web and this is said to be normal. So I would not worry


----------



## Emsidee

vanitykitty said:


> I do not remember scratching my speedy in damier canvas, but noticed this white scuff. I gently wiped it with a wet towel, it disappeared when it was wet but came right back when it dried... I got the bag only half a year ago, any suggestion?


Is it possible that you spilled something on it? It looks like a spot you could get from hand sanitizer, or anything alcohol based.


----------



## vanitykitty

Emsidee said:


> Is it possible that you spilled something on it? It looks like a spot you could get from hand sanitizer, or anything alcohol based.



Possibly..?? If that is the case then is there a way to repair it? Thanks


----------



## Emsidee

vanitykitty said:


> Possibly..?? If that is the case then is there a way to repair it? Thanks


Repairing is impossible but you can make it less visible by using a bit of coconut oil and rub that over the damaged surface, it will probably make the stain less noticeable.


----------



## leuleu

Unicornlover said:


> Hi everyone, I would love your opinion on whether you think my pochette metis is faulty, I have tried searching for similar pics online but cant find anything. One corner seems fine but the other is bunched & crooked looking, everything else looks perfect. Should I return this or keep it? Thanks for your help!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4752082


This corner is horrible. Please, bring the bag back.


----------



## Carrie1986

vanitykitty said:


> I do not remember scratching my speedy in damier canvas, but noticed this white scuff. I gently wiped it with a wet towel, it disappeared when it was wet but came right back when it dried... I got the bag only half a year ago, any suggestion?


Hi, you have to clean with coconut oil


----------



## JY1217

vanitykitty said:


> I do not remember scratching my speedy in damier canvas, but noticed this white scuff. I gently wiped it with a wet towel, it disappeared when it was wet but came right back when it dried... I got the bag only half a year ago, any suggestion?


Some LV stores have this canvas cream/gel to wipe and clean the canvas. Ask them before you go there ad give it a try. Good luck.


----------



## Baggit0702

Hello!
I received my new pochette metis today and while inspecting it i found some dents and rough edges, pics attached.
Can someone let me know if this is normal or i should exchange/return it.


----------



## SweetCherries

I would return.


----------



## Four Tails

Baggit0702 said:


> Hello!
> I received my new pochette metis today and while inspecting it i found some dents and rough edges, pics attached.
> Can someone let me know if this is normal or i should exchange/return it.


This is near perfect, despite the glazing bubbles. Your canvas is one of the most desirable. Don't return unless the alignment is egregiously off.


----------



## mdcx

vanitykitty said:


> I do not remember scratching my speedy in damier canvas, but noticed this white scuff. I gently wiped it with a wet towel, it disappeared when it was wet but came right back when it dried... I got the bag only half a year ago, any suggestion?


If this is from hand sanitiser etc, then it has likely chemically damaged the plastic coating that sits on top of the canvas. I am not sure if you can repair that. I would talk to the LV store or a specialist handbag repairer before doing anything.


----------



## enshogirl

I got mine from the boutique and it had light scratches as well. Didn’t bother me as I knew I’d be scratching it with use anyway.


----------



## Winter’sJoy

enshogirl said:


> I got mine from the boutique and it had light scratches as well. Didn’t bother me as I knew I’d be scratching it with use anyway.


Exactly! I look at like why go through returning an item because of that when it is going to happen eventually anyway.


----------



## bigverne28

Baggit0702 said:


> Hello!
> I received my new pochette metis today and while inspecting it i found some dents and rough edges, pics attached.
> Can someone let me know if this is normal or i should exchange/return it.



For the price paid, I'd return! 

No way would I accept this quality glazing which seems to one of the issues with this bag based on other posts. Some have bought 2 or 3 in order to try and find an 'acceptable' one!


----------



## Baggit0702

SweetCherries said:


> I would return.


Thanks! I was thinking the same..


----------



## Baggit0702

Four Tails said:


> This is near perfect, despite the glazing bubbles. Your canvas is one of the most desirable. Don't return unless the alignment is egregiously off.


Luckily there is no alignment issues but one side of my bag (the side pictured) is very uneven and bumpy..
Thankyou for your response. Appreciate it.


----------



## Baggit0702

bigverne28 said:


> For the price paid, I'd return!
> 
> No way would I accept this quality glazing which seems to one of the issues with this bag based on other posts. Some have bought 2 or 3 in order to try and find an 'acceptable' one!


I was thinking the same. It’s almost 2900 CADa lot of money. 
Wish they had inspected it and sent me a better bag.. I waited so long to get this one..


----------



## missbagwathi

Hi all,
I just received my CarryAll and I cannot figure out how I’m meant to actually lock the bag with the supplied padlock. The Zipper lock holes don’t line up and aren’t designed to do so. And the padlock definitely cannot go through both the holes which means I can’t actually lock my bag. I’m baffled!


----------



## beautycase

Hello everyone,

my Pochette Métis in Reverse is now almost 3 years old.
When I got her first she started cracking after 6 months. So I went to LV and they repaired the flap in year 2018. Now it’s starting to crack again. Is it just my Métis? Or all canvas model? I feel so lost. I love this bag but I don’t want to deal with cracking anymore.

cracking first time:





Now it looks again the same, also the Glazing is coming off.
What do you guys think?


----------



## missbagwathi

missbagwathi said:


> I cannot figure out how I’m meant to actually lock the bag with the supplied padlock.



update: figured it out. I think I need some sleep.


----------



## Unicornlover

leuleu said:


> This corner is horrible. Please, bring the bag back.


Thanks for your help, I have returned the bag, so annoying as the SA tried to convince me that its normal and I should keep it as she cant get me another and I really wanted the bag


----------



## leuleu

Unicornlover said:


> Thanks for your help, I have returned the bag, so annoying as the SA tried to convince me that its normal and I should keep it as she cant get me another and I really wanted the bag


Glad you stayed strong  You'll find a better one.


----------



## leuleu

Unicornlover said:


> Thanks for your help, I have returned the bag, so annoying as the SA tried to convince me that its normal and I should keep it as she cant get me another and I really wanted the bag


And I'm not surprised that the SA said the corner was normal.


----------



## beautycase

Push


----------



## HKsai

I just recently bought a PM reverse online (impulse purchase). I was hoping that it would not be made in US but no biggie. I have LV products that are made in US with no issues. Quite frankly I don’t check items ever...no matter if it is LV, Gucci or hermes. I know that PM is notoriously famous for its inconsistent quality so I’m asking all you ladies with keen eyes to can identify issues. Small issues I can look over but more like alignment or crooked stitching. The pattern on the strap is definitely crooked which I don’t mind so so much. I’m wondering if the bag has any issues. TIA


----------



## acalopiz

Hi everyone! I need help!

I received the multi pochette yesterday (made in US) and noticed that the smaller pochette came creased/wrinkled like this without anything inside. When I put my items inside it doesn’t pop out. I know the canvas is pretty thin but is this normal?

Thanks in advanced for your advice!


----------



## bigverne28

acalopiz said:


> Hi everyone! I need help!
> 
> I received the multi pochette yesterday (made in US) and noticed that the smaller pochette came creased/wrinkled like this without anything inside. When I put my items inside it doesn’t pop out. I know the canvas is pretty thin but is this normal?
> 
> Thanks in advanced for your advice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4754637



The canvas is quite thin on this bag and so I bought inserts for mine which gives the bag more structure. Give it a few days of wear and if the dent doesn’t go I would return!


----------



## bigverne28

HKsai said:


> I just recently bought a PM reverse online (impulse purchase). I was hoping that it would not be made in US but no biggie. I have LV products that are made in US with no issues. Quite frankly I don’t check items ever...no matter if it is LV, Gucci or hermes. I know that PM is notoriously famous for its inconsistent quality so I’m asking all you ladies with keen eyes to can identify issues. Small issues I can look over but more like alignment or crooked stitching. The pattern on the strap is definitely crooked which I don’t mind so so much. I’m wondering if the bag has any issues. TIA
> 
> View attachment 4754440
> 
> 
> View attachment 4754441
> 
> 
> View attachment 4754442
> 
> 
> View attachment 4754443
> 
> 
> View attachment 4754444
> 
> 
> View attachment 4754445
> 
> 
> View attachment 4754446



If you’ve inspected the bag and it looks good, I wouldn’t worry about trying to find issues with it. It’s a lovely bag and so enjoy it.


----------



## mdcx

acalopiz said:


> Hi everyone! I need help!
> 
> I received the multi pochette yesterday (made in US) and noticed that the smaller pochette came creased/wrinkled like this without anything inside. When I put my items inside it doesn’t pop out. I know the canvas is pretty thin but is this normal?
> 
> Thanks in advanced for your advice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4754637


Is it puckered from a stitching fault or just squashed?


----------



## Carrie1986

acalopiz said:


> Hi everyone! I need help!
> 
> I received the multi pochette yesterday (made in US) and noticed that the smaller pochette came creased/wrinkled like this without anything inside. When I put my items inside it doesn’t pop out. I know the canvas is pretty thin but is this normal?
> 
> Thanks in advanced for your advice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4754637


return!


----------



## Carrie1986

bigverne28 said:


> The canvas is quite thin on this bag and so I bought inserts for mine which gives the bag more structure. Give it a few days of wear and if the dent doesn’t go I would return!


if you wear it you can't return


----------



## JY1217

acalopiz said:


> Hi everyone! I need help!
> 
> I received the multi pochette yesterday (made in US) and noticed that the smaller pochette came creased/wrinkled like this without anything inside. When I put my items inside it doesn’t pop out. I know the canvas is pretty thin but is this normal?
> 
> Thanks in advanced for your advice!



Try to stuff some things like tissue papers or a rolled t-shirt inside and leave it for a few days, see if that gets better.  If that's only normal wrinkles like those folded Speedy or neverfull, it will go away eventually.


----------



## Winter’sJoy

acalopiz said:


> Hi everyone! I need help!
> 
> I received the multi pochette yesterday (made in US) and noticed that the smaller pochette came creased/wrinkled like this without anything inside. When I put my items inside it doesn’t pop out. I know the canvas is pretty thin but is this normal?
> 
> Thanks in advanced for your advice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4754637


Stuff it and let it sit for a few days before jumping to return it.


----------



## LVBeachy

I got one that smelled like chemicals so I sent it back, but on the new one, it’s hard to open the zipper.  Anyone else have that issue?


----------



## KimTX

Yes. Get a candle and carefully rub wax on the zipper. It will become smooth.


----------



## LVBeachy

KimTX said:


> Yes. Get a candle and carefully rub wax on the zipper. It will become smooth.


Thanks


----------



## fyn72

It's normal, each canvas piece can vary in texture, I've noticed the print is definitely lighter in the newer canvas pieces too.  Odd it's a lemon smell but I've smelled terrible chemical smell on a 4 key holder. It does go away after a while


----------



## amandacasey

Hey everyone! Wondering if the three big/sharp creases on each panel of the keepall 55 near the bottom would be a dealbreaker for anyone. Anything I can do to get rid of them?


----------



## HKsai

amandacasey said:


> Hey everyone! Wondering if the three big/sharp creases on each panel of the keepall 55 near the bottom would be a dealbreaker for anyone. Anything I can do to get rid of them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4756512


Just use it and it will go away. All speedy and keepall are like that due to how they store them. Enjoy your new purchase.


----------



## bigverne28

HKsai said:


> Just use it and it will go away. All speedy and keepall are like that due to how they store them. Enjoy your new purchase.



Use it or just pad out and the creases will go. This has worked for me on my bags where the canvas is creased.


----------



## toujours*chic

LVBeachy said:


> Thanks


You can also use wax paper to rub on the teeth- this is a little less messy than wax (or a bar of soap). This is not uncommon with a new item. I often have to do this so I keep the wax paper handy. Plus, it is easy for maintaining a smooth glide with use.


----------



## toujours*chic

pixip said:


> Hi ladies! I bought a mono key pouch yesterday and I just received it today. I am thinking I might have gotten a return. When I took it out of the dust bag, it smelled like someone had wiped it with a lemon scented disinfectant wipe. It smells like lemons on the outside and inside  The canvas also does not feel as "smooth" as my Victorine wallet. This is probably due to the wipe. I also noticed that the canvas on my key pouch looks lighter than my Victorine wallet. I will post a picture of what they both look like for comparison. Could someone please tell me if the key pouch is normal? I would really appreciate it!


It should not smell like lemons- I would be uncomfortable keeping this with the worry someone used a product on it they should not have. Just return it.


----------



## washofcolor

Hi everyone, I’m new to the LV world. Recently I purchased 2 key pouches (mono and DE both MIF) and decided to return them after noticing that both pouches were lopsided (straight on one side and curved on other) with major stitching showing.

I then was lucky to snatch a Kirigami Pochette set in mono (MIF) from the website. After getting that in, I noticed some small peeling on the edges of the PM Kirigami. I can rub it away but I don’t feel like this should be happening to a new luxury piece. What are your thoughts? Should I return this?


----------



## kikiii_24

washofcolor said:


> Hi everyone, I’m new to the LV world. Recently I purchased 2 key pouches (mono and DE both MIF) and decided to return them after noticing that both pouches were lopsided (straight on one side and curved on other) with major stitching showing.
> 
> I then was lucky to snatch a Kirigami Pochette set in mono (MIF) from the website. After getting that in, I noticed some small peeling on the edges of the PM Kirigami. I can rub it away but I don’t feel like this should be happening to a new luxury piece. What are your thoughts? Should I return this?



I would definitely try calling CS and see if they could do an exchange for you. That shouldn’t be happening to a brand new set.


----------



## karman

washofcolor said:


> Hi everyone, I’m new to the LV world. Recently I purchased 2 key pouches (mono and DE both MIF) and decided to return them after noticing that both pouches were lopsided (straight on one side and curved on other) with major stitching showing.
> 
> I then was lucky to snatch a Kirigami Pochette set in mono (MIF) from the website. After getting that in, I noticed some small peeling on the edges of the PM Kirigami. I can rub it away but I don’t feel like this should be happening to a new luxury piece. What are your thoughts? Should I return this?


Looks like excess glue/glazing. Not peeling nor a quality issue IMO because it comes right off without interfering with the applied glazing. Many of my new pieces had that and after taking it off it hasn’t gotten or looked worse. Lots of people ask about this exact thing here on TPF.


----------



## LVBeachy

LVBeachy said:


> Thanks


I’ll try it.


toujours*chic said:


> You can also use wax paper to rub on the teeth- this is a little less messy than wax (or a bar of soap). This is not uncommon with a new item. I often have to do this so I keep the wax paper handy. Plus, it is easy for maintaining a smooth glide with use.


Thank you, will try it.


----------



## washofcolor

Thanks both of you! I’ll keep an eye on it these next few days and decide what to do by the end of the week.


----------



## LVBeachy

I had an earlier post that my key cles smelled like chemical, so I had to send back and they exchanged it.  Someone else had mentioned that sometimes they send the same one back.  Well not sure, but the new one smells and the zipper is great.     Go figure...I will air it out and see what happens.


----------



## fashion5509

Hi everyone  I recently snagged a Pochette Metis in Reverse Monogram from online and it just came today.  I noticed that the glazing is a little bit rough on the edges (if I run my fingers over it, it feels a little jagged) and some of the glazing is uneven or even overlaps with the canvas.  I am not the pickiest person but I was wondering... Will this affect the glazing in the future?  Such as glazing peeling or melting?  Thanks!


----------



## JY1217

fashion5509 said:


> Hi everyone  I recently snagged a Pochette Metis in Reverse Monogram from online and it just came today.  I noticed that the glazing is a little bit rough on the edges (if I run my fingers over it, it feels a little jagged) and some of the glazing is uneven or even overlaps with the canvas.  I am not the pickiest person but I was wondering... Will this affect the glazing in the future?  Such as glazing peeling or melting?  Thanks!


Looks very fine actually. The LV edges on PM are all like that. Glazing peeling or rubbing-off happens on all luxury bags that's wear. But I doubt the melting issue would appear again since that that was almost scandalous of LV..


----------



## ilysukixD

I recently purchased the Multi Pochette Accessories in Khaki. When I opened the package, I realized the bag was in a small box and the strap had dents. Next thing, I realized the tag was marked as Rose instead of Khaki. I checked the date code and it was made in the 5th week of 2020. I have a feeling this was a return or maybe lightly used bag. Should I just return it or just keep it? It’s made in France by the way.


----------



## Onepeaches

Just got a new felicie and it has a crease across the front. I know the speedy ones eventually come out, but I am unsure about this one because of its placement.  Think it will come out or do I return?


----------



## karylicious

Hi guys ,

I need your expertise on if there are flaws on my bag. Is the alignment ok? Does it pass the test to your expert eyes ( I have no idea what to look for to see if everything is ok so your help will be appreciated)


----------



## toujours*chic

karylicious said:


> Hi guys ,
> 
> I need your expertise on if there are flaws on my bag. Is the alignment ok? Does it pass the test to your expert eyes ( I have no idea what to look for to see if everything is ok so your help will be appreciated)


It looks good to me. Where was it made- just curious. Enjoy your beautiful new bag.


----------



## karylicious

toujours*chic said:


> It looks good to me. Where was it made- just curious. Enjoy your beautiful new bag.


Thank you. It is made in USA so it bugs me a bit.. I really want to make sure it’s ok to keep it at the price we pay for these bags..


----------



## kikiii_24

Hi all!

So this is my third PSM that I’ve ordered online. The other two had major stitching issues and scratched hardware. But this one seems fine except for one possible flaw? On the back where the canvas meets the side the stitching seems to have created a significant dip that doesn’t match the other side. Is this normal? I really love this bag and want to add it to my collection. And also, stalking on the website has been annoying since my LV store has closed back up due to the protesting.

Should I exchange for another one or keep? Thanks in advance!


----------



## kikiii_24

karylicious said:


> Hi guys ,
> 
> I need your expertise on if there are flaws on my bag. Is the alignment ok? Does it pass the test to your expert eyes ( I have no idea what to look for to see if everything is ok so your help will be appreciated)



It looks good to me! Congrats on the your beautiful MPA!


----------



## kikiii_24

ilysukixD said:


> I recently purchased the Multi Pochette Accessories in Khaki. When I opened the package, I realized the bag was in a small box and the strap had dents. Next thing, I realized the tag was marked as Rose instead of Khaki. I checked the date code and it was made in the 5th week of 2020. I have a feeling this was a return or maybe lightly used bag. Should I just return it or just keep it? It’s made in France by the way.



Honestly, I would keep the bag. The dents are minor and may go away over time. I think the way it was packaged tightly is what caused the dents. Also, the fact that it was MIF is an extra plus!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Johnpauliegal said:


> Somebody please pull me out of this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.


You cannot be pulled out of this thread. You have been double stitched and back stitched in this thread.


----------



## CPA

Hi, I receive this in the mail today, seems like the top corner of the pink flap is lifted up.  Should I return or keep since it’s sold out on the website.  Thanks,


----------



## Chanbal

It is such a beautiful set. If it is sold out, I would keep it.


----------



## CPA

Chanbal said:


> It is such a beautiful set. If it is sold out, I would keep it.


Thanks,  I click again,  it says place in cart,  so I purchase another one and will return this one.


----------



## originalai

I have a Lockme Ever BB that I got back in December. I haven't used and I had stored in the cloth bag that it came with. I took it out today and found that there's a spot that looks like it's peeling or losing color around the grain?? Also the underside of the handle looks like it's not completely glazed together? It looks like it's starting to separate. Are these normal?


----------



## electricolor

I didn’t really notice this until someone pointed it out, but I was wondering if the alignment on this is normal? Or if I should exchange it for another that might have more centred alignment. Is it petty to do so? Or is it warranted if it’s off by a few mm?


----------



## BULL

electricolor said:


> I didn’t really notice this until someone pointed it out, but I was wondering if the alignment on this is normal? Or if I should exchange it for another that might have more centred alignment. Is it petty to do so? Or is it warranted if it’s off by a few mm?
> 
> View attachment 4763446


As an avid Keepall 45 fan, I would say that it is too much and would exchange it. I don't know how old it is, since it is already hot stamped.


----------



## plv26

Hello,

I purchased the reverse pochette metis after getting help on the stalking thread - it’s now arrived and I’m thinking this black tab on the front looks crooked

is it just me?
I’ve taken in natural light just now and also when I opened it last night


----------



## Sunshine mama

originalai said:


> I have a Lockme Ever BB that I got back in December. I haven't used and I had stored in the cloth bag that it came with. I took it out today and found that there's a spot that looks like it's peeling or losing color around the grain?? Also the underside of the handle looks like it's not completely glazed together? It looks like it's starting to separate. Are these normal?


I'm not an expert,  so please take this with a grain of salt.

I think it may be one of 2 things:

I. It could be some sort of mold, or
2. It could be that the  leather is spewing, or leather fatty acids coming out of the leather.

I have a Mylockme in noir and this appeared on my bag too. At first I thought there was something wrong.
I found out that it's leather that is sweating fatty acids, which is called leather spew.
Basically,  you can buy leather spew cleaner,  or simply use a hot hair dryer to melt the spew to be reabsorbed back into the leather.
I know this sounds scary, but I have also used this method to take out small leather wrinkles and dents with my other leather bags. I have even ironed leather safely.(I make my own leather products).
If you are worried about damaging it, you can take it to LV or a reputable local cobbler and find out what is going on.


----------



## electricolor

BULL said:


> As an avid Keepall 45 fan, I would say that it is too much and would exchange it. I don't know how old it is, since it is already hot stamped.


My SA shipped it to me, and I received it yesterday. Does LV actually allow exchanges for items that have been hot stamped? Since the site says they don’t.


----------



## BULL

electricolor said:


> My SA shipped it to me, and I received it yesterday. Does LV actually allow exchanges for items that have been hot stamped? Since the site says they don’t.


Personalized items are final sale. But here not the actual item is hot stamped, but the tag. So if your SA is nice, he can make an exception for the price of a new tag. Or if he is very nice, they can exchange the whole thing for free. Since you couldn't inspect it before they did the hot stamp, I believe that this would be the most reasonable. And you can use this tag on the new bag and they can keep the tag that comes with it.


----------



## Beauty2c

plv26 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I purchased the reverse pochette metis after getting help on the stalking thread - it’s now arrived and I’m thinking this black tab on the front looks crooked
> 
> is it just me?
> I’ve taken in natural light just now and also when I opened it last night


It looks pretty good to me.  The alignment of the mono pattern looks pretty good compared to others I have seen.  If you fill the bag, the front tab stays better aligned than on empty.  Congrats.


----------



## electricolor

BULL said:


> Personalized items are final sale. But here not the actual item is hot stamped, but the tag. So if your SA is nice, he can make an exception for the price of a new tag. Or if he is very nice, they can exchange the whole thing for free. Since you couldn't inspect it before they did the hot stamp, I believe that this would be the most reasonable. And you can use this tag on the new bag and they can keep the tag that comes with it.


I contacted my SA, and she said I can come exchange it when she has one in store! I’m glad someone caught this for me before I ended up keeping it.


----------



## ilysukixD

Anyone having issue with neo noe? This bag was bought in the beginning of the year and the glazing is peeling and the inner zipper pocket on the under side started to fray. Also there discoloration on the snap button of the strap. Only used the bag for maximum 4 months.


----------



## Four Tails

ilysukixD said:


> Anyone having issue with neo noe? This bag was bought in the beginning of the year and the glazing is peeling and the inner zipper pocket on the under side started to fray. Also there discoloration on the snap button of the strap. Only used the bag for maximum 4 months.


This needs to go back. My gut says they will replace the whole bag, but that is variable from store to store. It would be very difficult for them to argue with that much damage in four months though. Wow.


----------



## ilysukixD

Four Tails said:


> This needs to go back. My gut says they will replace the whole bag, but that is variable from store to store. It would be very difficult for them to argue with that much damage in four months though. Wow.


Thank you, just contacted LV CS, and waiting for their reply. My Local store is still closed, so I think I should ship it for repair.


----------



## SystarSystem

Monogram eclipse coin purse, bought in 2019, used 3-4 times on trips. Does anyone know what the white fabric/fiber-like things coming out of the top of the leather gusset are?


----------



## fyn72

kikiii_24 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> So this is my third PSM that I’ve ordered online. The other two had major stitching issues and scratched hardware. But this one seems fine except for one possible flaw? On the back where the canvas meets the side the stitching seems to have created a significant dip that doesn’t match the other side. Is this normal? I really love this bag and want to add it to my collection. And also, stalking on the website has been annoying since my LV store has closed back up due to the protesting.
> 
> Should I exchange for another one or keep? Thanks in advance!


Be careful how many times you return or exchange, especially the same item, you may not be lucky to get another.I don't see this as an issue, the canvas is very soft and it's not a structured bag.


----------



## fyn72

electricolor said:


> I didn’t really notice this until someone pointed it out, but I was wondering if the alignment on this is normal? Or if I should exchange it for another that might have more centred alignment. Is it petty to do so? Or is it warranted if it’s off by a few mm?
> 
> View attachment 4763446


All canvas bags will vary, the middle motifs look centered, if they moved the canvas to have to 2 lvs more even the middle part won't be in the center anymore, don't know why someone would point that out to worry you


----------



## LeslieE

Hey all, I just got this in the mail. Does this look normal? Thanks!


----------



## HKsai

I’m kinda inclined to keep this one. I’m just wondering if other people have Métis with the bottom canvas not aligning. One side is perfect the other side is meh.


----------



## Firstfullsteps

misskposs said:


> Thanks everybody for your input! I’m just so disappointed since it was such a hard bag to get. I had to stalk the website for weeks.
> 
> Hopefully I will hear back from my SA soon to see if I am able to get my hands on a better one and exchange this one.



i had some issues with my PSM when i got it too.. so I'm not surprised that this is the kind of quality we are getting nowadays. i managed to exchange for one without problems - i hope you get one too!


----------



## Carrie1986

HKsai said:


> I’m kinda inclined to keep this one. I’m just wondering if other people have Métis with the bottom canvas not aligning. One side is perfect the other side is meh.


Really? Who onestly could see there???


----------



## Emsidee

LeslieE said:


> Hey all, I just got this in the mail. Does this look normal? Thanks!


That's a bit of a weird dent, I would exchange it.


----------



## Msa24

Hello I am new to this forum and the luxury handbag world and hope I am doing things correctly! I recently acquired a Pochette Metis in empreinte leather and was wondering if the way my bag looked was normal, particularly:

1) The D rings not matching- is anyone else's like mine?
2) The inside label is kinda crooked. Is it normal?
3) Is the alignment on the front okay?
4) The back zipper looks a bit scratched

Just curious what frequent LV customers think! You guys know better than me what LV standards are (what's normal vs. what's subpar for LV). 

Thanks for your help and I pray I'm posting correctly! It's my first time!


----------



## Msa24

Hello! I am new to the luxury handbag world and I recently acquired a Pochette Metis in empreinte leather. I love how elegant and versatile the bag is! However, I was wondering if the way my bag looked was normal/typical for LV standards, particularly:

1) The D rings not matching- is anyone else's like mine?
2) The inside label is kinda crooked. Is it normal?
3) Is the alignment on the front okay?
4) The back zipper looks a bit scratched

Just curious what frequent LV customers think! You guys know better than me what LV standards are (what's normal vs. what's subpar for LV). I love the bag, just curious what your opinion is on these things! This is my first high end bag! I just don't want flaws to make it look like it's a fake when it's authentic (purchased at boutique in Bloomingdales), then again it seems like lots of authentic LV bags have issues/defects lol. I'm new to all this, lol. Mine was made 3rd week of 2020 according to the date code.

Thanks for your help!!!


----------



## BernadetteRL

I don’t think it makes it look fake... My multi pochette accessories has a an imperfection in stitching of tag. You could return it if it bothers you that much.


----------



## Bubbaandbailey

I think for as much money as we pay for LV you should think it is perfect.  If you aren't happy return it.  When I order I look it over like a hawk. I have read many stories of quality control issues.  I bet your next one will be perfect.  Good Luck!!!


----------



## Msa24

BernadetteRL said:


> I don’t think it makes it look fake... My multi pochette accessories has a an imperfection in stitching of tag. You could return it if it bothers you that much.


Thanks for sharing a pic! I've decided I'm going to keep the bag! Just curious if what I was seeing was typical with the norm! The D rings not matching is kind of weird, but I suppose if it really drives me nuts down the line I can pay to have the hardware replaced or get a new strap once the one I have now starts to wear. For now I'm just going to enjoy!


----------



## Msa24

Bubbaandbailey said:


> I think for as much money as we pay for LV you should think it is perfect.  If you aren't happy return it.  When I order I look it over like a hawk. I have read many stories of quality control issues.  I bet your next one will be perfect.  Good Luck!!!


Thanks for your reply! I appreciate it! I decided I'm going to keep it because the things that are slightly questionable to me are very small and don't really interfere with the overall look of the bag  I was just kind of curious if what I was seeing was standard or what. It's my birthday today so I decided to take a life lesson from "Frozen" let it go and enjoy my bag!


----------



## mrs.JC

Happy birthday!  It's good to see someone embracing something for what it is rather than making a big fuss over nothing.  Enjoy your beautiful bag.


----------



## BernadetteRL

Happy Birthday! Enjoy it!


----------



## andicandi3x12

Oh wow! I asked this same question in the key holder club! I exchanged my 6 key holder in store for another one which still had scratches on the hardware but not as many. The SA said it’s the nature of the piece. I do love it though, can’t stop smelling it! Was produced last week according to date code


----------



## happypotato

My 6-ring key holder in fuchsia arrived today! I purchased it off the official LV website. 
I noticed the buttons on my key holder are reversed in comparison to the picture on the website. Is this normal? I'm concern if I wanted to resell it in the future, it might be marked as a fake since it doesn't match the photo. Should I exchange it?
The photo of my keyholder is on the top. The photo on the website is on the bottom. Noticed how the button with the Louis Vuitton engraving is placed on the inside on mine whereas the website has the protruding snap button instead.


----------



## Msa24

happypotato said:


> My 6-ring key holder in fuchsia arrived today! I purchased it off the official LV website.
> I noticed the buttons on my key holder are reversed in comparison to the picture on the website. Is this normal? I'm concern if I wanted to resell it in the future, it might be marked as a fake since it doesn't match the photo. Should I exchange it?
> The photo of my keyholder is on the top. The photo on the website is on the bottom. Noticed how the button with the Louis Vuitton engraving is placed on the inside on mine whereas the website has the protruding snap button instead.
> 
> View attachment 4770515


Hmm that's strange. Have you watched other videos on youtube, does anyone else have one like yours? If it's functional and you don't mind, keep it! But if it's going to bother you then no harm asking to exchange if you haven't used it yet and in the return period. Good luck!


----------



## iluvcake143

happypotato said:


> My 6-ring key holder in fuchsia arrived today! I purchased it off the official LV website.
> I noticed the buttons on my key holder are reversed in comparison to the picture on the website. Is this normal? I'm concern if I wanted to resell it in the future, it might be marked as a fake since it doesn't match the photo. Should I exchange it?
> The photo of my keyholder is on the top. The photo on the website is on the bottom. Noticed how the button with the Louis Vuitton engraving is placed on the inside on mine whereas the website has the protruding snap button instead.
> 
> View attachment 4770515


Wow, that is very interesting! I just ordered one so I can’t wait to see if it’s like yours or the website.

I think that if you’re thinking you might sell it in the future you should exchange it.


----------



## Dashlyyy

Hi All,

Caved in and bought the mini pochette which, I was told by the SA, was the last one in the store.  Anyway, I love it except for the fact that there seems to be gaping where the seams are supposed to be glued.  This does not really bother me that much, but if it's brand new and should be in pristine condition, then I really ought to have it replaced... right?

Is this reason enough for me to return it?  I have 30 days, but I'd rather use it sooner than later.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## shishkabob

It looks like the glazing is rubbed off. I don't see anything in regards to stitching?


----------



## Dashlyyy

shishkabob said:


> It looks like the glazing is rubbed off. I don't see anything in regards to stitching?




Yes, there's no issue with the stitching.  I'm not really familiar with the terminology used --  I just mentioned "seams" because I saw two 'flaps' meeting? LOL.  I don't even know if that made sense.

Is this a very trivial thing that I can ignore or something I should take up with the store?

Thank you


----------



## shishkabob

I would be worried that the missing glazing could cause further damage.I would definitely bring it in and show them. I think they will either replace, refund or repair.


----------



## Dashlyyy

shishkabob said:


> I would be worried that the missing glazing could cause further damage.I would definitely bring it in and show them. I think they will either replace, refund or repair.




Appreciate your advice.   I just booked an appointment to exchange the item.

Thank you!


----------



## idlehen

My mini PA and normal PA are both like that. That's just how it is - I don't think they glaze that part.


----------



## Dashlyyy

idlehen said:


> My mini PA and normal PA are both like that. That's just how it is - I don't think they glaze that part.




You've had no problems with it?


----------



## idlehen

Dashlyyy said:


> You've had no problems with it?


No issues so far.






It's less noticeable on my DE PA. I think whoever sewed this one pushed the edges closer together in final construction, also the print made it hard to focus the camera to show it.


----------



## Dashlyyy

idlehen said:


> No issues so far.
> 
> View attachment 4773866
> 
> 
> View attachment 4773867
> 
> It's less noticeable on my DE PA. I think whoever sewed this one pushed the edges closer together in final construction, also the print made it hard to focus the camera to show it.




Yes, I can barely see any edges on your DE PA.  It does give me more reassurance that this is a non-issue.  Thanks for the photos


----------



## Melody5

Hi all, finally got my hands on my first LV bag – a Pochette Metis – but noticed this dent in the side flap. I've tried stuffing it to even it out but it hasn't helped. Not sure if this is normal or a defect and I should return it and try and get a new one? Please let me know, thanks!


----------



## beautycase

Melody5 said:


> Hi all, finally got my hands on my first LV bag – a Pochette Metis – but noticed this dent in the side flap. I've tried stuffing it to even it out but it hasn't helped. Not sure if this is normal or a defect and I should return it and try and get a new one? Please let me know, thanks!
> 
> View attachment 4775588


It’s normal  but feel free to return it if u don’t like it


----------



## rachelspendsmoney

Melody5 said:


> Hi all, finally got my hands on my first LV bag – a Pochette Metis – but noticed this dent in the side flap. I've tried stuffing it to even it out but it hasn't helped. Not sure if this is normal or a defect and I should return it and try and get a new one? Please let me know, thanks!
> 
> View attachment 4775588


One of the corners on mine looks like that as well. I might be tough to find a perfect PM given how hard they still are hard to come by!


----------



## kumoi

Hi all, I got this trunk chain wallet late 2019, been using it on weekends for about 4 months and just noticed this. Is this normal for the glazing to rub off on the edges that quickly? This is happening on both ends of the bag. The bag doesn't get tossed around and is stored in the dust bag after use.


----------



## Magicalthot95

This isn’t normal right? If you notice the clasp is crooked and I have to move it slightly to close it. Also there’s two small cracks in the corner.  So I bought this on the 19th, however I purchased it at bloomingdales inside Costa Mesa. I Live an hour and a half away from there so not the closest store. Am I able to exchange it in a flagship store? Also please ignore my nails. Wearing acrylics while working a manual labor job is not the buisness


----------



## HKsai

The top lock of the flap is not centered. You should return. I saw a bag in the store that has the exact same issue but worse.


----------



## Magicalthot95

HKsai said:


> The top lock of the flap is not centered. You should return. I saw a bag in the store that has the exact same issue but worse.
> 
> View attachment 4777896


Omg


----------



## HKsai

I also looked through four Métis and all four of them are not up to standards. It’s always a hit or miss with LV. They have terrible quality control.


----------



## sydsunshine

Where was yours made in?


----------



## VuittonHwang

I sold my Pochette cles key pouch in damier Graphite because of its smells. Still prefers LV from the past


----------



## mrs.JC

What helped me was putting a couple of scented dryer sheets inside and letting it sit for a few days/a week.


----------



## memobag1

hollyloo said:


> Hi! I purchased a brand new pochette metis off the LV website recently as well, and my bag also came with a strange, chemical-y smell. Mine is made in the USA though. The LV box the bag came in smells even worse than the bag. I have been airing out the bag and the box for 3 days now but it still smells. Wondering if you've had any luck getting rid of your smell? If so, how long did it take?




My experience was similar to what a couple other folks have said, took about a week to get rid of the smell.  FYI, I did check my date code and it was within weeks of when I received my bag, so I have a feeling that this isn't all that uncommon when items are coming straight from manufacturing.  Also, since then I have not had any issues with smell - its like it didn't exist.  Good luck!


----------



## films14

Same issue, & it’s driving me bonkers. I think I’m going to exchange it... (bought online)


----------



## films14

1st online order for Speedy 30 DE & as I’m going over bag, I noticed tabs misaligned... It’s driving me nuts. Is it a pain to exchange in store?? I’m afraid it could hurt value later if I sell to upgrade. Any thoughts?


----------



## lovexchanel

at least that's better than mines, which smells like gym socks


----------



## Love_N_Lune

Yes, exchange


----------



## sydsunshine

@films14, where is your speedy made in? This misalignment is really bad and not worth you paying full price for


----------



## sydsunshine

Where was yours made in? The mis alignment would drive me up the wall


----------



## LVlifer

If it were mine-I would return it.


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Hey guys! I have bought my very first speedy three weeks ago and have not worn it yet. Today I took the *padlock* out of the dust bag - I have already tried the lock before and the first two days it was hanging on the bag, then I removed it and placed it back in the dust bag. When taking it out today, I noticed that it *not only completely tarnished* (it already started getting brown finger prints I suppose where I touched it after the first two days), but now it *has completely changed its color* from light gold as the zipper and the rest of the hardware to *bright yellow*. The color is totally different from the rest of the hardware and really pops up if worn together. I wonder - is this normal? If not, do you think LV would exchange just the lock (I do not want to return the bag)? Thanks for your help!


----------



## LVADIKManNiUi

I am not normally too fussy but would return that.


----------



## mrs.JC

That is just odd...


----------



## boyslikebagstoo

I would return - usually I don't return for tiny issues but this is quite off. They've got to be perfect or it devalues it later.


----------



## Carrie1986

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Hey guys! I have bought my very first speedy three weeks ago and have not worn it yet. Today I took the *padlock* out of the dust bag - I have already tried the lock before and the first two days it was hanging on the bag, then I removed it and placed it back in the dust bag. When taking it out today, I noticed that it *not only completely tarnished* (it already started getting brown finger prints I suppose where I touched it after the first two days), but now it *has completely changed its color* from light gold as the zipper and the rest of the hardware to *bright yellow*. The color is totally different from the rest of the hardware and really pops up if worn together. I wonder - is this normal? If not, do you think LV would exchange just the lock (I do not want to return the bag)? Thanks for your help!
> View attachment 4781681
> 
> View attachment 4781680


normal for brass


----------



## Pam_Hi

Yes, all of my items from online orders all smell like that at first I thought something was wrong but now the smell has slowly gone away.


----------



## films14

Wondermuffin said:


> Where was yours made in? The mis alignment would drive me up the wall



Made in USA... Assuming since it was an online order, it wasn't checked before packing? Idk, I will be exchanging in store. I have 2 vintage speedy 25 & 30 and have never seen this before. Noticed during my unboxing video & was like "whoa, that can't be right...)


----------



## films14

Harryste said:


> I would return - usually I don't return for tiny issues but this is quite off. They've got to be perfect or it devalues it later.



Was thinking same thing... tried to tell myself that MAYBE this boo-boo would raise it's value LOL, but if it bothers me, it's def. got to go.


----------



## films14

mrs.JC said:


> That is just odd...



Right!?!?!  ugh....


----------



## films14

LVlifer said:


> If it were mine-I would return it.



Yes... I've decided to exchange it in store & NOT online... I was just going to order another online, and then exchange online, but decided to go in store to ask WTHeck happened LOL. Plus I'm not sure how online works if they're all pre-boxed sitting in warehouse or are they selected by someone at distribution center?  Mine came from Ontario CA, (ordered online bc of covid) and to return it goes to NJ. So, I think in store is best option but def. not as easy as online.


----------



## Rachelkelter

Got my PA today. I was thrilled but it came with strap attached and the strap already has signs of wear. I think it might be a return. In addition there is a little black mark on the vachetta tab that I think might be pen. And a tiny white dot on the canvas. Sadly I think I have to return. I’m afraid to do so because who knows when I’ll get my hands on another one! It’s so cute too!


----------



## jpezmom

Rachelkelter said:


> Got my PA today. I was thrilled but it came with strap attached and the strap already has signs of wear. I think it might be a return. In addition there is a little black mark on the vachetta tab that I think might be pen. And a tiny white dot on the canvas. Sadly I think I have to return. I’m afraid to do so because who knows when I’ll get my hands on another one! It’s so cute too!
> 
> View attachment 4782398
> 
> 
> View attachment 4782399
> 
> 
> View attachment 4782400
> 
> 
> View attachment 4782401
> 
> 
> View attachment 4782402


I would return - too many concerns. Mine was pristine (ordered online a month ago) so they are available!


----------



## EveyB

Hi, I have two Empreinte wallets, which are like new after months of use. Now I got an Epi zippy and after a few days it suddenly has a rather hard symmetrical bump/bulge across the wallet‘s back. Is that normal with Epi leather or rather not? Thanks!


----------



## BULL

What item exactly is the poll for? The Speedy Clubhouse has one like this and I don't see the point.


----------



## 1LV

Where is Fabuleux?


----------



## imetazoa

Hi guys - I got this multicartes which is so beautiful and I love but I noticed the “L” isn’t aligned with the bottom. Is that normal? It’s my first Twist piece so wasn’t sure. Thanks!


----------



## KimTX

Normal for it to be misaligned? No. If it bothers you, send it back. It would bug me, but I admit to being picky and would rather not own something that bugged me.


----------



## 23adeline

This is mine, do you think it’s also slightly slanting ?


----------



## imetazoa

23adeline said:


> This is mine, do you think it’s also slightly slanting ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4783691


I guess it does look like it has a similar slant... which I feel is more noticeable in person. For reference, this is the website picture:


----------



## KimTX

23adeline said:


> This is mine, do you think it’s also slightly slanting ?
> 
> View attachment 4783691



To me, yours looks slightly off because of the plastic still being on it.


----------



## jill39

I just got a 4 key holder that has a strong smell.  I’ve been airing it out. Hopefully it goes away. But I’ve had some other things that even after airing out the smell always lingers.  This never used to be the case. In the past there was a good new bag smell. I’d say in the past few years I’ve been seeing more of this strong chemical smell.


----------



## mrs.JC

My Speedy 35 smelled funky too.  I popped in a couple of scented dryer sheets and the chemical smell went away a few days later.


----------



## Rileyroo

I just received my mon mono mini pochette from an online order.  It’s perfect and I am so happy with my purchase.  The interior has an odd chemical smell.  I am attempting to air it out, hoping the smell will fade.  I have never sniffed the interior of a new canvas LV bag.  Is this a “normal” scent?


----------



## bstarebest

Is this a defect? It’s also on the other side too  it’s like it’s bleeding color


----------



## Chanellover2015

I would say so. I’d take it back for an exchange. It’s like ink was smudged in it.


----------



## Emsidee

How long have you had the wallet for? And is it possible for you to post a clearer picture of the area?


----------



## bstarebest

Emsidee said:


> How long have you had the wallet for? And is it possible for you to post a clearer picture of the area?


I’ve had it for about three years. I’ll have to go look. I know I have the receipt still


----------



## Emsidee

I’ve never seen anything like it, you could always bring it in to LV as they will probably have your purchase under your name in their system. Is it possible that something like hand sanitizer got on your wallet?


----------



## bstarebest

bstarebest said:


> I’ve had it for about three years. I’ll have to go look. I know I have the receipt still
> 
> View attachment 4789342


I purchased it in December 2017


----------



## bstarebest

Emsidee said:


> I’ve never seen anything like it, you could always bring it in to LV as they will probably have your purchase under your name in their system. Is it possible that something like hand sanitizer got on your wallet?


I don’t think so but I guess it is possible.


----------



## rduongg

Hi everyone! Hope everyone is doing well  I’m new to this but I just recently purchased a toiletry pouch 26 and noticed that there’s a little bubble in the inside corner compared to other 3 corners. I might sound picky but I’m just wondering if it’s normal or not and I just want to make sure it won’t be a problem in the long run?


----------



## rachelspendsmoney

I just purchased a preloved Speedy B 25 bag from Fashionphile and noticed the stitching at the end of the strap is different from my other speedy B. There are 3 stitches that are longer than the rest - my older bag has 4 stitches that are the same as the rest of the bag. Is it normal?

Also noticed the stamping on the side of the bag is wonky - check out the S in Louis. It looks like it’s trying to fly away from the rest of the word. Is that normal?


----------



## wowzers1941

Yes that all looks fine. Please look at the stitches on your cars interior if you think otherwise.


----------



## Shopaholic 1705

Hi.. I wanted to join with my new Pochette Metis but noticed a shade line between the 2 flowers on the right side. It’s visible at certain angles and invisible at others.
What do you think it is and should I exchange?
Such a shame because everything else was perfect..


----------



## BaileyW

Has anyone ever come across double date codes in any of your LV items?  I have a pochette accessoires in azur that I did purchase pre-loved, and I just noticed that it has 2 date code tabs (both are the same date code.)  I was so sure it was authentic but I realize there are some really good replicas out there and I could have been fooled.  All my other LV items have been purchased directly from the boutique or from the LV website.  Just curious to know if anyone else has experienced this.  Maybe its a fake or maybe I have a really rare item lol.


----------



## brewcrewtj

Hi everyone,

Last Christmas, my husband and I purchased a Riverside for our daughter-in-law.  Yesterday, she showed me the rings on each side of the bag that are scratched, tarnished or the gold has just rubbed off - I can't quite figure out what is going on with it.  My husband told me that I am silly to think that this is not normal wear and tear, but I want to take it back to LV to have them look at it since the bag is less than a year old.  What do you guys think?


----------



## idlehen

That looks like where the buckle for the strap connects to. Metal on metal contact (especially where the weight of the bag is going to hang) will always cause scratches and will wear much more quickly then other hardware that does not have constant rubbing. It seems perfectly normal to me.


----------



## mdcx

bstarebest said:


> I’ve had it for about three years. I’ll have to go look. I know I have the receipt still
> 
> View attachment 4789342


It does look like the plastic coating on top of the canvas has "melted" due to contact with chemicals such as hand sanitizer.


----------



## Jamie100

Hi everyone, my LV alma in noir with hot pink glazing seems to have some issue with it. Is this a glazing issue? What shall I do with it?


----------



## WinnT

Jamie100 said:


> Hi everyone, my LV alma in noir with hot pink glazing seems to have some issue with it. Is this a glazing issue? What shall I do with it?
> 
> View attachment 4795960


it looks like the glazing has softened with use, which seems to be quite a common phenomenon in their bags in recent years. I would bring the bag to the store to have them re-glaze / you can request to change the handle.
Personally I have experienced the same issue on my Monogram Empriente bags and Capucines (this model suffered the most and i am fair to say the glazing has melted away quite badly).


----------



## Jamie100

WinnT said:


> it looks like the glazing has softened with use, which seems to be quite a common phenomenon in their bags in recent years. I would bring the bag to the store to have them re-glaze / you can request to change the handle.
> Personally I have experienced the same issue on my Monogram Empriente bags and Capucines (this model suffered the most and i am fair to say the glazing has melted away quite badly).



Thank you for your response. I hope it will be free of charge.


----------



## WinnT

That will depend on date of purchase usually. If this is recent, you can argue and question their quality control and insist they re-glaze at no charge. Good luck!


----------



## 23adeline

Jamie100 said:


> Thank you for your response. I hope it will be free of charge.


Either replacing the glazing or the handle or the whole bag should be FOC. It happened to many of my bags , I’ve lost count of them.


----------



## Thea Rose

do you 


HKsai said:


> The top lock of the flap is not centered. You should return. I saw a bag in the store that has the exact same issue but worse.
> 
> View attachment 4777896



i have the same issues with my PM, but i have been using it for less than a year now. do you know if they should repair it or exchange the bag? i also addressed the issue with my SA, and he said there is nothing that can be done with it, but I am planning to take it to the boutique one more time...


----------



## Jamie100

23adeline said:


> Either replacing the glazing or the handle or the whole bag should be FOC. It happened to many of my bags , I’ve lost count of them.



Thank you for this info. I am beginning to question my love for LV.


----------



## JadaStormy

BaileyW said:


> Has anyone ever come across double date codes in any of your LV items?  I have a pochette accessoires in azur that I did purchase pre-loved, and I just noticed that it has 2 date code tabs (both are the same date code.)  I was so sure it was authentic but I realize there are some really good replicas out there and I could have been fooled.  All my other LV items have been purchased directly from the boutique or from the LV website.  Just curious to know if anyone else has experienced this.  Maybe its a fake or maybe I have a really rare item lol.


I've never seen an authentic PA with two date codes. Can you post a pic?


----------



## BagsofOC

I had this happen to me also, depending on the store they will repair it or give you a store credit on the bag.


----------



## Jamie100

nsolanki said:


> I had this happen to me also, depending on the store they will repair it or give you a store credit on the bag.


I hope they can repair my bag. Thank you for letting me know.


----------



## BaileyW

JadaStormy said:


> I've never seen an authentic PA with two date codes. Can you post a pic?


Here are some photos. Please note that I am not asking for anyone to authenticate...I was just curious.


----------



## JadaStormy

BaileyW said:


> Here are some photos. Please note that I am not asking for anyone to authenticate...I was just curious.
> 
> View attachment 4797350
> 
> 
> View attachment 4797351
> 
> 
> View attachment 4797352
> 
> 
> View attachment 4797353
> 
> 
> View attachment 4797354
> 
> 
> View attachment 4797355


Wow. Once someone had a speedy brand new from the boutique where the date code was wrong.


----------



## imetazoa

I think this is probably normal? But the tab on my PM is wrinkled wear it connects to the hardware.


----------



## Jamie100

Good news! LV offered to replace the handles FOC. ☺


----------



## mushietushie

I got the Palm Springs mini in reverse mono last week and I just noticed there’s a little dot on the canvas. Is this normal? I bought this from the LV store online so I know it’s legit.


----------



## Arachne911

I’ve had this for 3 or 4 days. I don’t have an LV store near me. So I’d have to mail it back. I didn’t notice it until last night. It’s been setting out trying to get tanned. The handle isn’t straight like the other. I think it’s something maybe I’d only notice because I’m picky but what everyone’s thoughts. I think I should have bought prepped because the quality isn’t what it was. So I I’m torn if I should just keep it cause maybe it’s not a huge deal or send it back which I hate returning anything ugh. Oh only the handle goes a little sideways. Tabs are straight. 

sorry for grammar errors I’m posting from phone


----------



## jfelt10

I bought the Speedy B25 a little over a month ago and noticed that there is a small hole forming on one of the chaps that connects the handle to the canvas.  I do not over stuff my bags, I carry an organizer, ZCP, mini pochette and my phone along with other small items.  I've emailed LV customer care but haven't heard back, so I am contemplating just taking the 1.5 hour drive to the store, but I don't want them to say its normal wear and tear, because I don't think it is.  I am afraid that this hole will get larger with continued usage.  Would you make the drive?  I've attached pics.  Thanks for your thoughts!


----------



## Venessa84

If you’re not happy with it, you should return it. It’s too much money to keep a bag you don’t love. I also don’t see anything wrong with your bag.


----------



## alyssatahlilv

I personally wouldn’t return it because I don’t see what you are seeing, it looks fine to me. But, if you are unhappy with it, you should return it. It’s too expensive for you to not be 100% happy.


----------



## viewwing

I see what u meant and went to check mine. It’s the same way for mine too...even on both sides of the bag. mine is a seasonal one from 3 years ago. I think they may be all like that? And only on the left side too. Weird. I never noticed it till now. Need to go check if my others are like that too.


----------



## Arachne911

Thanks for your reply. My others aren’t like that. Though they are older not the new style. 



viewwing said:


> I see what u meant and went to check mine. It’s the same way for mine too...even on both sides of the bag. mine is a seasonal one from 3 years ago. I think they may be all like that? And only on the left side too. Weird. I never noticed it till now. Need to go check if my others are like that too.
> 
> View attachment 4800351
> 
> 
> View attachment 4800352


----------



## saxo

Hi everyone, I got my PSM just a few days ago and just noticed some “flaws”. Could anyone let me know if this is NBD or warrants bringing it back to the store?

First pic: Tiny lump near the zipper
Second pic: Indent in the mini pocket

P.S. Does anyone else find it extremely difficult to get anything in and out of the mini pocket?


----------



## HKsai

I don’t see any problems....but return if you don’t like it.


----------



## kelly87

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Hey guys! I have bought my very first speedy three weeks ago and have not worn it yet. Today I took the *padlock* out of the dust bag - I have already tried the lock before and the first two days it was hanging on the bag, then I removed it and placed it back in the dust bag. When taking it out today, I noticed that it *not only completely tarnished* (it already started getting brown finger prints I suppose where I touched it after the first two days), but now it *has completely changed its color* from light gold as the zipper and the rest of the hardware to *bright yellow*. The color is totally different from the rest of the hardware and really pops up if worn together. I wonder - is this normal? If not, do you think LV would exchange just the lock (I do not want to return the bag)? Thanks for your help!
> View attachment 4781681
> 
> View attachment 4781680



Unsure if you've done anything about this now, but I had the same issue and used Brasso (£2.50 in the UK in supermarkets). Cleared it out lovely!

Before and afters:


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

katurner63 said:


> Unsure if you've done anything about this now, but I had the same issue and used Brasso (£2.50 in the UK in supermarkets). Cleared it out lovely!
> 
> Before and afters:
> 
> View attachment 4801340
> 
> 
> View attachment 4801341


Thank you very much!!


----------



## alebee092

Hello!

I recently purchased the Speedy B 25 in DE and I noticed one of the handles has creasing?! 
I know the new speedy's have the "new leather" and I was wondering if this is normal for the newer models.

Should I keep it? Exchange it for a new one? or a NeoNoe?

Anything helps! Thanks in advance1


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

alebee092 said:


> Hello!
> 
> I recently purchased the Speedy B 25 in DE and I noticed one of the handles has creasing?!
> I know the new speedy's have the "new leather" and I was wondering if this is normal for the newer models.
> 
> Should I keep it? Exchange it for a new one? or a NeoNoe?
> 
> Anything helps! Thanks in advance1
> 
> View attachment 4801857


I think it’s normal as it will wrinkle on the curve of the handle...is it underneath on the handle?


----------



## kelly87

Mine's like that and always considered it to be normal.


----------



## Love_N_Lune

Normal


----------



## Mimi-2020

The creases/wrinkles  are not bad at all though.

There are two curves on the handle. The curve underneath (inner side) is smaller than the curve above, so getting a little wrinkles underneath might be normal. 

However, I just pulled out my vintage Speedy 25 (made in France), surprisingly, there is no wrinkles. Please see photos.

Uhm, how much is a brand new Speedy 25 B nowadays? For the price you paid, if you’re not happy, maybe go back and exchange for another one. 

Also, I would focus on the patterns. Thequares have to line up correctly from all sides.
Attached are photos of the inner sides of both handles on my Speedy 25. 
Keep us posted with your decision. 

Post photo if you decide to exchange for a new one, please. We would be interested at seeing the improvement.


----------



## Mimi-2020

Just noticed the second photo was too dark to show details. I am attaching a retake of the second photo with light on.
Hope the photos will help.


----------



## Mimi-2020

Looking closely on your photo, I think our handles are made with different materials. Yours is softer. Maybe that’s why it wrinkles on the inner side. 
If you can post another more focus photo of the handle, this one is kinda burry.


----------



## Astinacom

I just bought my LV neonoe 4 days ago, and the hardwear seems to be tarnished under the sunlight and torch, is this normal? Should I return it...?


----------



## bbkctpf

My MPA is like this after a day kid wear too...I showed the CA but he said it's to be expected....so I kept it. This was last year.


----------



## sundreamer

I just noticed my 2018 Pochette Metis has some small cracks in the canvas  Do I bother taking this to the store or is it normal wear and tear?


----------



## beautycase

sundreamer said:


> I just noticed my 2018 Pochette Metis has some small cracks in the canvas  Do I bother taking this to the store or is it normal wear and tear?
> 
> View attachment 4810270
> 
> 
> View attachment 4810271


That’s cracking canvas, mine got this too now the second time, I would ask them if they can replace it etc


----------



## karman

Astinacom said:


> I just bought my LV neonoe 4 days ago, and the hardwear seems to be tarnished under the sunlight and torch, is this normal? Should I return it...?
> 
> View attachment 4810018


It's not tarnish, just hairline scratches. I know some people will argue with me here and say that LV should use "better materials" - but you can see where it gets scratched up is where it comes into contact with other metal, and when it's super smooth and shiny brand new, it'll be noticeable once it gets ANY wear on it. Once the whole thing has a bit of wear, it'll be more evenly marked up and not noticeable.


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

alebee092 said:


> Hello!
> 
> I recently purchased the Speedy B 25 in DE and I noticed one of the handles has creasing?!
> I know the new speedy's have the "new leather" and I was wondering if this is normal for the newer models.
> 
> Should I keep it? Exchange it for a new one? or a NeoNoe?
> 
> Anything helps! Thanks in advance1
> 
> View attachment 4801857


Mine looks the same, the creases are especially noticeable on one handle. This is normal as handmade.


----------



## parkogilvy

Hello,
I ordered 25 speedy b in DE last week from the website and received one in an awful condition. I was reluctant to exchange through the website and decided to make the exchange in a nearby store. I did not do so in the first place because they did not have one in stock. Besides, for an odd reason, I got taxed differently even if the store is 10 minutes away from my home (I understand the zip code is different; the price difference was over $80). Anyway, I was able to make the exchange today. It was not in perfect condition, but I was delighted that it was in better condition.
Upon opening the bag at home to put my stuff, I realized that the zipper is quite wavy and stiff. I wish I had zipped the bag all the way when I was in the store. I did not do so because I only inspected the bag with the issues I had with the previous bag and it did not occur to me.

I have texted the SA with the photos, but haven't received a response yet. I am sure she will text me back tomorrow.
My guess is that she will say all speedy b is like that or normal. I have googled and searched on Instagram to see if it is normal (I did in this forum too). Mine is not completely rare, but I have seen more straight zippers. I don't think stuffing the bag or using an organizer will solve the issue. I am also reluctant to send it for repair as it is a brand new bag.

My concern is that there is a rumor that LV will raise the price again and the store I go to (there is only one store in the area) does not get the stock that often. I also heard that making excessive exchanges can prevent me from buying more from LV. Although I got defective items twice, LV might think that I am too picky or not a good customer. I have several SLGs from LV, but this is the first big purchase and bag from LV. Am I being too picky or it is normal? FYI, it is made in France, and the date code is LA. At first, LA was marked as made in U.S.A and after digging up further, I found a link from this forum that LA is a new factor since 2019 in France. 

I've also read other people with similar zipper issues that shared the same data code of LA. Will this be a bad batch from the factory or it is something I should ignore for the normal condition for speedy b?  I asked some of my friends about the bag and they all say the zipper looks crooked and I should exchange or return it.

Please see the attached photos.


----------



## JiMinee

parkogilvy said:


> Hello,
> I ordered 25 speedy b in DE last week from the website and received one in an awful condition. I was reluctant to exchange through the website and decided to make the exchange in a nearby store. I did not do so in the first place because they did not have one in stock. Besides, for an odd reason, I got taxed differently even if the store is 10 minutes away from my home (I understand the zip is different). Anyway, I was able to make the exchange today. It was not in perfect condition, but I was delighted that it was in better condition.
> Upon opening the bag at home to put my stuff, I realized that the zipper is quite wavy. I wish I had zipped the bag all the way to the store. I did not do so because I only inspected the bag with the issues I had with the previous bag and it did not occur to me.
> 
> I have texted the SA with the photos, but haven't received a response yet. I am sure she will text me back tomorrow.
> My guess is that she will say all speedy b is like that or normal. I have googled and searched on Instagram to see if it is normal (I did in this forum too). Mine is not completely rare, but I have seen more straight zipper. I don't think stuffing the bag or using an organizer will solve the issue. I am also reluctant to send it for repair as it is a brand new bag.
> 
> My concern is that there is a rumor that LV will raise the price again and the store I go to (there is only One store in the area) does not get the stock that often. I also heard that making excessive exchanges can prevent me from buying more from LV. Although I got defective items twice, LV might think that I am too picky or not a good customer. I have several SLGs from LV, but this is the first big purchase and bag from LV. Am I being too picky or it is normal?
> 
> Please see the attached photos.
> 
> View attachment 4812983
> 
> 
> View attachment 4812984
> 
> 
> View attachment 4812985


Hi. There’s a YouTube, “hello catwalk city” who just posted a video about this VERY same bag and issue today. That zipper looks really wonky. Mine didn’t look like that when I got her. Although I have read that people say it will flatten/straighten out over time. Especially after you stuff the bag.


----------



## parkogilvy

Thank you for the info. I will definitely check the video!


----------



## parkogilvy

JiMinee said:


> Hi. There’s a YouTube, “hello catwalk city” who just posted a video about this VERY same bag and issue today. That zipper looks really wonky. Mine didn’t look like that when I got her. Although I have read that people say it will flatten/straighten out over time. Especially after you stuff the bag.


Thank you for the info. I will definitely check the video!


----------



## jill39

parkogilvy said:


> Hello,
> I ordered 25 speedy b in DE last week from the website and received one in an awful condition. I was reluctant to exchange through the website and decided to make the exchange in a nearby store. I did not do so in the first place because they did not have one in stock. Besides, for an odd reason, I got taxed differently even if the store is 10 minutes away from my home (I understand the zip code is different; the price difference was over $80). Anyway, I was able to make the exchange today. It was not in perfect condition, but I was delighted that it was in better condition.
> Upon opening the bag at home to put my stuff, I realized that the zipper is quite wavy and stiff. I wish I had zipped the bag all the way when I was in the store. I did not do so because I only inspected the bag with the issues I had with the previous bag and it did not occur to me.
> 
> I have texted the SA with the photos, but haven't received a response yet. I am sure she will text me back tomorrow.
> My guess is that she will say all speedy b is like that or normal. I have googled and searched on Instagram to see if it is normal (I did in this forum too). Mine is not completely rare, but I have seen more straight zippers. I don't think stuffing the bag or using an organizer will solve the issue. I am also reluctant to send it for repair as it is a brand new bag.
> 
> My concern is that there is a rumor that LV will raise the price again and the store I go to (there is only one store in the area) does not get the stock that often. I also heard that making excessive exchanges can prevent me from buying more from LV. Although I got defective items twice, LV might think that I am too picky or not a good customer. I have several SLGs from LV, but this is the first big purchase and bag from LV. Am I being too picky or it is normal? FYI, it is made in France, and the date code is LA. At first, LA was marked as made in U.S.A and after digging up further, I found a link from this forum that LA is a new factor since 2019 in France.
> 
> I've also read other people with similar zipper issues that shared the same data code of LA. Will this be a bad batch from the factory or it is something I should ignore for the normal condition for speedy b?  I asked some of my friends about the bag and they all say the zipper looks crooked and I should exchange or return it.
> 
> Please see the attached photos.
> 
> View attachment 4812983
> 
> 
> View attachment 4812984
> 
> 
> View attachment 4812985



i have a few Speedys and none of them have a zipper like that.  i personally don’t care if a bag is made in France anymore.  For me I just care that it’s in good condition—not perfect—but good enough.  But this zipper would bother me.


----------



## bigverne28

parkogilvy said:


> Hello,
> I ordered 25 speedy b in DE last week from the website and received one in an awful condition. I was reluctant to exchange through the website and decided to make the exchange in a nearby store. I did not do so in the first place because they did not have one in stock. Besides, for an odd reason, I got taxed differently even if the store is 10 minutes away from my home (I understand the zip code is different; the price difference was over $80). Anyway, I was able to make the exchange today. It was not in perfect condition, but I was delighted that it was in better condition.
> Upon opening the bag at home to put my stuff, I realized that the zipper is quite wavy and stiff. I wish I had zipped the bag all the way when I was in the store. I did not do so because I only inspected the bag with the issues I had with the previous bag and it did not occur to me.
> 
> I have texted the SA with the photos, but haven't received a response yet. I am sure she will text me back tomorrow.
> My guess is that she will say all speedy b is like that or normal. I have googled and searched on Instagram to see if it is normal (I did in this forum too). Mine is not completely rare, but I have seen more straight zippers. I don't think stuffing the bag or using an organizer will solve the issue. I am also reluctant to send it for repair as it is a brand new bag.
> 
> My concern is that there is a rumor that LV will raise the price again and the store I go to (there is only one store in the area) does not get the stock that often. I also heard that making excessive exchanges can prevent me from buying more from LV. Although I got defective items twice, LV might think that I am too picky or not a good customer. I have several SLGs from LV, but this is the first big purchase and bag from LV. Am I being too picky or it is normal? FYI, it is made in France, and the date code is LA. At first, LA was marked as made in U.S.A and after digging up further, I found a link from this forum that LA is a new factor since 2019 in France.
> 
> I've also read other people with similar zipper issues that shared the same data code of LA. Will this be a bad batch from the factory or it is something I should ignore for the normal condition for speedy b?  I asked some of my friends about the bag and they all say the zipper looks crooked and I should exchange or return it.
> 
> Please see the attached photos.
> 
> View attachment 4812983
> 
> 
> View attachment 4812984
> 
> 
> View attachment 4812985



I would definitely return this. The wonky zipper or the canvas not being put in flat is also causing a ripple above the right strap compared to the left. It shows in both pictures, but particularly noticeable in the second picture. 

Totally unacceptable workmanship. I’ve returned a couple of things that I’ve not been happy with due to quality and explained to CS as to why, and had them note the reasons on my account to avoid issues with future orders. 

As customers we have to make a point of returning unacceptable items and not keeping them, because we’re afraid to get banned or so hard to find, otherwise LV will confine to send out product like this, knowing it will be accepted.


----------



## leuleu

bigverne28 said:


> As customers we have to make a point of returning unacceptable items and not keeping them, because we’re afraid to get banned or so hard to find, otherwise LV will confine to send out product like this, knowing it will be accepted.


Right.


----------



## babyloove

I would return ... 

I had LV accuse me of being picky because of many returns and I shut them out with quality control ... It doesn't bother me if there is a slight misalignment for ex but cracking canvas, holes due to stiching or glazing issues ... Are they serious ? Not acceptable ... And the "handmade thing" doesn't excuse poor craftsmanship..... 

I do love that they have multiple types of canvas now and how it's more supple depending of the bags ....


----------



## rolie95

Hi! I picked up my Petit Plat Sac from store today and I just noticed the tiniest(micro) marks on the Vachetta as well as a minor cuff/peeling on the handle. Is this normal and I'm just over inspecting or should I return/exchange it???


----------



## HKsai

rolie95 said:


> Hi! I picked up my Petit Plat Sac from store today and I just noticed the tiniest(micro) marks on the Vachetta as well as a minor cuff/peeling on the handle. Is this normal and I'm just over inspecting or should I return/exchange it???
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4813615
> 
> 
> View attachment 4813616
> View attachment 4813628


Over inspecting in my opinion.


----------



## babyloove

The handle would bother me


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

rolie95 said:


> Hi! I picked up my Petit Plat Sac from store today and I just noticed the tiniest(micro) marks on the Vachetta as well as a minor cuff/peeling on the handle. Is this normal and I'm just over inspecting or should I return/exchange it???
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4813615
> 
> 
> View attachment 4813616
> View attachment 4813628


I don’t know if the spots would bother me since you are so close in the pics but the handle might...


----------



## chanel4evernever

I just received two TP 15 pouches and the top zipper area for both are warped and not straight.

Is this normal for the TP 15 size? Or is it suppose to be straight?

I have a TP 19 from few years ago and it's straight. I stalked the website months to get these..

Should I keep or return?


----------



## Shopgirl1996

Maybe try putting some stuffing in it and see if it goes straight then.


----------



## fyn72

I would just be from storage, stuff it and it will straighten out, and start using it and once you put things in it, will be okay


----------



## 880

Keep esp. if you’ve been stalking one for ages. Once you use it, it will flatten out.


----------



## jaskg144

chanel4evernever said:


> I just received two TP 15 pouches and the top zipper area for both are warped and not straight.
> 
> Is this normal for the TP 15 size? Or is it suppose to be straight?
> 
> I have a TP 19 from few years ago and it's straight. I stalked the website months to get these..
> 
> Should I keep or return?
> 
> View attachment 4815235
> 
> 
> View attachment 4815236
> 
> 
> View attachment 4815237
> 
> 
> View attachment 4815238
> 
> 
> View attachment 4815239
> 
> 
> View attachment 4815240
> 
> 
> View attachment 4815241
> 
> 
> View attachment 4815242



These pouches are made from soft canvas, they are never going to be perfectly shaped unless they are perfectly stuffed and sat upright on a shelf. The zipper looks straight so it doesn't seem to be a manufacturing issue, it is likely just because of how it was shipped/stored   and I imagine you bought the pouch to store items in, which will naturally fill out the shape anyway.


----------



## excalibur

I looked at the pics before I read your post and I thought the issue was the “LV” not being straight. 



rolie95 said:


> Hi! I picked up my Petit Plat Sac from store today and I just noticed the tiniest(micro) marks on the Vachetta as well as a minor cuff/peeling on the handle. Is this normal and I'm just over inspecting or should I return/exchange it???
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4813615
> 
> 
> View attachment 4813616
> View attachment 4813628


----------



## chanel4evernever

The zipper pull is folded on one side for my Toiletry Pouch 15.

My 19 and 26 is not like this.

It was so difficult to find this online so I’m even more sad..

Is this a defect?
Would it annoy you?

Should I return and stalk again?
(I will have to wait until this Nov or Jan next year because I maxed out the 12 items per year limit)


----------



## IloveplantsandLV

Congrats on your toiletry trio! The little fold wouldn’t bother me at all. If it doesn’t impede the function, it’s fine! For me, little things like that are part of the bag’s story.

That being said, if you’re really caught up on it, return it because you’ll always have regrets. 

if you keep it, enjoy it and I hope it serves you for a long time


----------



## jhinrichs

Do all of the bags have plastic on the hardware when new?  I just picked up my new bag delivered to the store yesterday and there was no plastic covering the hardware.


----------



## Bumbles

jhinrichs said:


> Do all of the bags have plastic on the hardware when new?  I just picked up my new bag delivered to the store yesterday and there was no plastic covering the hardware.


No, not always. I rarely still have plastic on mine. Depends on your boutique


----------



## missmythology

hey there, Im not a LV regular, so sorry if it has been discussed somewhere.
I got the crafty zippy coin purse and I like it, but it looks quite irregular and wonky next to the zip on the bottom left side while being nice and curvy on the right.. do these look like that? thanks!


----------



## Four Tails

There is already a thread for this sort of question.

In my opinion, this product is consistent with Louis Vuitton quality these days. Expectations might need to be adjusted, unfortunately. If you love the wallet and can accept the aesthetic defect for the price you paid, keep it.


----------



## missmythology

Four Tails said:


> There is already a thread for this sort of question.
> 
> In my opinion, this product is consistent with Louis Vuitton quality these days. Expectations might need to be adjusted, unfortunately. If you love the wallet and can accept the aesthetic defect for the price you paid, keep it.


Thank you for your reply! Ok I didn’t find this thread.. Ah well the quality issues everywhere.. I’ll think about it . But there’s such a plethora of pretty products, I try to keep only the perfect ones...


----------



## MissGuided

I just received my new card holder recto verso in Empreinte.  I love it and think it will function really well for me but there's a something wrong with the glazing on one side.  Is this normal?  None of my other bags have anything like this.

Thank you all for the help.


----------



## bigverne28

MissGuided said:


> I just received my new card holder recto verso in Empreinte.  I love it and think it will function really well for me but there's a something wrong with the glazing on one side.  Is this normal?  None of my other bags have anything like this.
> 
> Thank you all for the help.
> 
> View attachment 4821515
> 
> 
> View attachment 4821516
> 
> 
> View attachment 4821517



Someone else on another thread has also posted a glazing issue.





__





						Recto Verso SLG - Thoughts and Comparisons
					

For those of you that own the card holder, does your side look like this (circled)? I just want to know if this is normal or if I should return it...




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## pinkberry_

I guess this is a *"is this normal?"* and *"is this stitching acceptable or should I return it?" *question haha:

*Recto Verso Cardholder Pic #1:* I am wondering if the side is supposed to be like that... I have a feeling it will start peeling eventually?

*Recto Verso Cardholder Pic #2:* The stitching is definitely off at the bottom... and I wasn't too bothered by it. But do you think this is acceptable or should I exchange it?

I really like this cardholder and it was so hard to order it online... so I hope these are normal and I won't have to exchange/return it 

Thanks for your help everyone!


----------



## crazybagfan

Just received my Preloved metis reverse. When open the bag I noticed the leather on top is not even. When I touch it, it feels so soft, the feeling is like 2 leather (front and back) isn’t glue nicely together. Can see the bubble on leather. Is it normal?


----------



## Mimi-2020

rolie95 said:


> Hi! I picked up my Petit Plat Sac from store today and I just noticed the tiniest(micro) marks on the Vachetta as well as a minor cuff/peeling on the handle. Is this normal and I'm just over inspecting or should I return/exchange it???
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4813615
> 
> 
> View attachment 4813616
> View attachment 4813628


Very small issues. I would keep it. After using for awhile, you won’t even noticed them.


----------



## Mimi-2020

pinkberry_ said:


> I guess this is a *"is this normal?"* and *"is this stitching acceptable or should I return it?" *question haha:
> 
> *Recto Verso Cardholder Pic #1:* I am wondering if the side is supposed to be like that... I have a feeling it will start peeling eventually?
> 
> *Recto Verso Cardholder Pic #2:* The stitching is definitely off at the bottom... and I wasn't too bothered by it. But do you think this is acceptable or should I exchange it?
> 
> I really like this cardholder and it was so hard to order it online... so I hope these are normal and I won't have to exchange/return it
> 
> Thanks for your help everyone!
> 
> View attachment 4821523
> 
> 
> View attachment 4821524


Not very good craftsmanship, I would exchange for another.


pinkberry_ said:


> I guess this is a *"is this normal?"* and *"is this stitching acceptable or should I return it?" *question haha:
> 
> *Recto Verso Cardholder Pic #1:* I am wondering if the side is supposed to be like that... I have a feeling it will start peeling eventually?
> 
> *Recto Verso Cardholder Pic #2:* The stitching is definitely off at the bottom... and I wasn't too bothered by it. But do you think this is acceptable or should I exchange it?
> 
> I really like this cardholder and it was so hard to order it online... so I hope these are normal and I won't have to exchange/return it
> 
> Thanks for your help everyone!
> 
> View attachment 4821523
> 
> 
> View attachment 4821524


yeah, I wouldn’t keep it though.


----------



## Mimi-2020

parkogilvy said:


> Hello,
> I ordered 25 speedy b in DE last week from the website and received one in an awful condition. I was reluctant to exchange through the website and decided to make the exchange in a nearby store. I did not do so in the first place because they did not have one in stock. Besides, for an odd reason, I got taxed differently even if the store is 10 minutes away from my home (I understand the zip code is different; the price difference was over $80). Anyway, I was able to make the exchange today. It was not in perfect condition, but I was delighted that it was in better condition.
> Upon opening the bag at home to put my stuff, I realized that the zipper is quite wavy and stiff. I wish I had zipped the bag all the way when I was in the store. I did not do so because I only inspected the bag with the issues I had with the previous bag and it did not occur to me.
> 
> I have texted the SA with the photos, but haven't received a response yet. I am sure she will text me back tomorrow.
> My guess is that she will say all speedy b is like that or normal. I have googled and searched on Instagram to see if it is normal (I did in this forum too). Mine is not completely rare, but I have seen more straight zippers. I don't think stuffing the bag or using an organizer will solve the issue. I am also reluctant to send it for repair as it is a brand new bag.
> 
> My concern is that there is a rumor that LV will raise the price again and the store I go to (there is only one store in the area) does not get the stock that often. I also heard that making excessive exchanges can prevent me from buying more from LV. Although I got defective items twice, LV might think that I am too picky or not a good customer. I have several SLGs from LV, but this is the first big purchase and bag from LV. Am I being too picky or it is normal? FYI, it is made in France, and the date code is LA. At first, LA was marked as made in U.S.A and after digging up further, I found a link from this forum that LA is a new factor since 2019 in France.
> 
> I've also read other people with similar zipper issues that shared the same data code of LA. Will this be a bad batch from the factory or it is something I should ignore for the normal condition for speedy b?  I asked some of my friends about the bag and they all say the zipper looks crooked and I should exchange or return it.
> 
> Please see the attached photos.
> 
> View attachment 4812983
> 
> 
> View attachment 4812984
> 
> 
> View attachment 4812985


Have you exchanged for a better one? I definitely would. I have two Speedy bags, neither of them look like that though.
Definitely not acceptable.


----------



## vivianwynn

Hi everyone, I just bought this PSM about 2 weeks ago and noticed that there is a tiny loose thread forming on the bottom left of the handle. Do you think it’s exchangeable? :/


----------



## KarisLVlove

Hi!

Just bought the Enveloppe carte the visite. What do you think about the stitches? CS tells me it is normal because it is hand made....





Thanks!


----------



## HKsai

crazybagfan said:


> Just received my Preloved metis reverse. When open the bag I noticed the leather on top is not even. When I touch it, it feels so soft, the feeling is like 2 leather (front and back) isn’t glue nicely together. Can see the bubble on leather. Is it normal?
> 
> View attachment 4821601



That’s normal. The outside canvas is longer and the inside is shorter. That’s why when you “force it to be straight” the shorter one pulls together.




KarisLVlove said:


> Hi!
> 
> Just bought the Enveloppe carte the visite. What do you think about the stitches? CS tells me it is normal because it is hand made....
> 
> View attachment 4821763
> View attachment 4821764
> 
> 
> Thanks!



Ahh the handmade explanation again. Because hermes products aren’t handmade so they don’t have this problem. #sarcasmoff Please don’t let them BS you. It is because the worker can’t even keep the product straight when running it through the sewing machine. It is called poor craftmanship. Seems to be the new standard for LV though so I would consider normal.


----------



## Beauty2c

KarisLVlove said:


> Hi!
> 
> Just bought the Enveloppe carte the visite. What do you think about the stitches? CS tells me it is normal because it is hand made....
> 
> View attachment 4821763
> View attachment 4821764
> 
> 
> Thanks!


This is bad craftsmanship!


----------



## MissGuided

pinkberry_ said:


> I guess this is a *"is this normal?"* and *"is this stitching acceptable or should I return it?" *question haha:
> 
> *Recto Verso Cardholder Pic #1:* I am wondering if the side is supposed to be like that... I have a feeling it will start peeling eventually?
> 
> *Recto Verso Cardholder Pic #2:* The stitching is definitely off at the bottom... and I wasn't too bothered by it. But do you think this is acceptable or should I exchange it?
> 
> I really like this cardholder and it was so hard to order it online... so I hope these are normal and I won't have to exchange/return it
> 
> Thanks for your help everyone!
> 
> View attachment 4821523
> 
> 
> View attachment 4821524



I love this in mono.  I've never seen anything like pic #1 so I can't comment. Mine doesn't look like that though. 

The stitching shown in pic #2 would worry me and drive me crazy.  It looks like an easy situation for LV to repair, but how do you feel about not using your brand new item while that happens?


----------



## MissGuided

bigverne28 said:


> Someone else on another thread has also posted a glazing issue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Recto Verso SLG - Thoughts and Comparisons
> 
> 
> For those of you that own the card holder, does your side look like this (circled)? I just want to know if this is normal or if I should return it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com


I don't know how I missed that thread.  Thank you for pointing it out.


----------



## Lilou20

Hello, please be kind, I’m new here.

I just purchased and received my first Louis Vuitton, I was so excited to get a Multi Pochette Accessoires. It arrived today with a thick black hair sewn into the seam. I am so disappointed. To add further insult it only came with one dust bag.

I’m hoping this experience is not normal. I have contacted customer support, what should I expect? Will they replace the bag?


----------



## Mimi-2020

Lilou20 said:


> Hello, please be kind, I’m new here.
> 
> I just purchased and received my first Louis Vuitton, I was so excited to get a Multi Pochette Accessoires. It arrived today with a thick black hair sewn into the seam. I am so disappointed. To add further insult it only came with one dust bag.
> 
> I’m hoping this experience is not normal. I have contacted customer support, what should I expect? Will they replace the bag?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4822522
> View attachment 4822523



I’m sure you can exchange for another one, although I would just cut the hair off to save the trouble shipping it back.

Just think, at the LV manufacture, a handsome young dark hair man dropped his hair on the bag and accidentally sewed it onto seam. 

I think that’s perfectly okay as long as the rest of the bag looks fine.

By the way, that could be a piece thread not hair though.

You mentioned ‘it came with just one dust bag’. What does that mean? No ox to protect the bag?


----------



## bigverne28

I'm not sure I'd return because of the hair, but nevertheless not very pleasant to receive your bag this way and should've been picked up by quality control.

Highly unlikely CS will exchange, as they usually state if you have a problem with an item, return and reorder it, which could be difficult given the bag's popularity and the difficulty getting it. If you can visit a store, you may have a better chance of an exchange, but again, it depends if they have another MPA in stock or can order one in for you.

In terms of the dust bags, the bag is supposed to come with 4, which is what I got with mine bought in the UK, but I know others on the forum in Europe and the US whom have received just one. This is just part and parcel of LV's inconsistencies at the moment, but you could ask a store for the extra 3, but no guarantees you'll get them, but worth a try.


----------



## Mimi-2020

bigverne28 said:


> I'm not sure I'd return because of the hair, but nevertheless not very pleasant to receive your bag this way and should've been picked up by quality control.
> 
> Highly unlikely CS will exchange, as they usually state if you have a problem with an item, return and reorder it, which could be difficult given the bag's popularity and the difficulty getting it. If you can visit a store, you may have a better chance of an exchange, but again, it depends if they have another MPA in stock or can order one in for you.
> 
> In terms of the dust bags, the bag is supposed to come with 4, which is what I got with mine bought in the UK, but I know others on the forum in Europe and the US whom have received just one. This is just part and parcel of LV's inconsistencies at the moment, but you could ask a store for the extra 3, but no guarantees you'll get them, but worth a try.



I understand, because LV prices might go up without warning, during the return then repurchase process, you might end up having to pay extra.

If there is nothing more wrong with the bag and it’s trouble returnI would just think of a happy story for myself. 
The quality control inspector meant to leave that piece of hair from that tall handsome young man for you.

Think of the man as the long hair mucho guy in the commercial, ‘I can’t believe that’s not butter!’

Yes, it’s a piece precious hair!


----------



## Mimi-2020

bigverne28 said:


> I'm not sure I'd return because of the hair, but nevertheless not very pleasant to receive your bag this way and should've been picked up by quality control.
> 
> Highly unlikely CS will exchange, as they usually state if you have a problem with an item, return and reorder it, which could be difficult given the bag's popularity and the difficulty getting it. If you can visit a store, you may have a better chance of an exchange, but again, it depends if they have another MPA in stock or can order one in for you.
> 
> In terms of the dust bags, the bag is supposed to come with 4, which is what I got with mine bought in the UK, but I know others on the forum in Europe and the US whom have received just one. This is just part and parcel of LV's inconsistencies at the moment, but you could ask a store for the extra 3, but no guarantees you'll get them, but worth a try.



If you decide to keep the bag, think happy, because you have spent the money for happiness.


----------



## Lilou20

Mimi-2020 said:


> If you decide to keep the bag, think happy, because you have spent the money for happiness.



I agree, this bag was so difficult to get, who knows when or if I would be able to get another. I will probably keep, as it is very beautiful.


----------



## Lilou20

Lilou20 said:


> I agree, this bag was so difficult to get, who knows when or if I would be able to get another. I will probably keep, as it is very beautiful.


CS are trying to assist with an exchange. There are shortages of dust bags at the moment. So receiving one could be expected. The hair in the seam... not so much.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Is this normal?
The stitches are slightly uneven under the LV, and the bottom of the bag stitches seem messy.


----------



## Mimi-2020

Lilou20 said:


> I agree, this bag was so difficult to get, who knows when or if I would be able to get another. I will probably keep, as it is very beautiful.



Congratulations!


----------



## Mimi-2020

Sunshine mama said:


> Is this normal?
> The stitches are slightly uneven under the LV, and the bottom of the bag stitches seem messy.
> View attachment 4822747
> View attachment 4822748


I think at the end of the line, the person who stitched up your bag was trying to make a knob to ensure the thread won’t get loose.

if you look closely, the thread was double on that corner. It seems like this is the end of the whole stitching job around the edges if this is the only ‘knot’.

I hand sew, I have to tighten the end of the stitches by making a knot, so the stitches won’t get loose. You see what I’m trying say?


----------



## Mimi-2020

Sunshine mama said:


> Is this normal?
> The stitches are slightly uneven under the LV, and the bottom of the bag stitches seem messy.
> View attachment 4822747
> View attachment 4822748


I see, there are two knots at the end of the lines.
As you can see closely, the sewer actually double stitched both corners for endurance.
The bottom one, the thread went around the corner twice for a secure knot.
This is how I see them from my experience of hand sewing stuffs. Hope it helps.


----------



## Mimi-2020

Sunshine mama said:


> Is this normal?
> The stitches are slightly uneven under the LV, and the bottom of the bag stitches seem messy.
> View attachment 4822747
> View attachment 4822748



Looking closely at the bottom line,
I think that loose thread end should have been cut off, so there would appear to be only one double stitch at that corner. 
Now you see two double stitches at that corner, I think one is just a loose thread end hanging there.

I could cut the thread end up myself. However, if you don’t have the tiny tool to trim it, and not happy with it, back to the store and exchange for another one. 

A long hair would have been much easier to remove.Haha.


----------



## Mimi-2020

KarisLVlove said:


> Hi!
> 
> Just bought the Enveloppe carte the visite. What do you think about the stitches? CS tells me it is normal because it is hand made....
> 
> View attachment 4821763
> View attachment 4821764
> 
> 
> Thanks!



I’m sorry to say, this is way off, I would return it. Not a good craftsmanship.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Mimi-2020 said:


> Looking closely at the bottom line,
> I think that loose thread end should have been cut off, so there would appear to be only one double stitch at that corner.
> Now you see two double stitches at that corner, I think one is just a loose thread end hanging there.
> 
> I could cut the thread end up myself. However, if you don’t have the tiny tool to trim it, and not happy with it, back to the store and exchange for another one.
> 
> A long hair would have been much easier to remove.Haha.


I can't  exchange it. It's not orderable according to my SA(or CA?) It's sold out, so either keep it or return it at this point. 
What do you think about the kind of wavy sewing under the LV sign?


----------



## leuleu

Sunshine mama said:


> I can't  exchange it. It's not orderable according to my SA(or CA?) It's sold out, so either keep it or return it at this point.
> What do you think about the kind of wavy sewing under the LV sign?


You should return. You'll find another bag.


----------



## Sunshine mama

leuleu said:


> You should return. You'll find another bag.


Thank you and that is true.  Lv will always come out with something cute. You think it looks bad enough to return?


----------



## Emsidee

Sunshine mama said:


> I can't  exchange it. It's not orderable according to my SA(or CA?) It's sold out, so either keep it or return it at this point.
> What do you think about the kind of wavy sewing under the LV sign?


I would also return it, for me the stitching is just not straight enough. Maybe your store manager can try to source a new one for you?


----------



## Mimi-2020

Sunshine mama said:


> I can't  exchange it. It's not orderable according to my SA(or CA?) It's sold out, so either keep it or return it at this point.
> What do you think about the kind of wavy sewing under the LV sign?



Yeah, I’d noticed it right after I sent you those lengthy notes. Haha.

Uhm..., You could either ‘forgive’ the craftsman/craftswoman or move on like me.

I have moved out of LV and moved one notch up to Chanel.  

I humble suggestion is, skip paying full price on new bags, buy vintage Chanel instead.

Vintage Chanel bags are so addicting though, I just couldn’t stop at one. 

Shame on that eBay PayPal credit which often offers 0% or 5.99%, 24 months special financing which has made it easy for me to hook on this addiction. 

Let me show you the difference in vintage and modern new Chanel bags. Please continue via ‘conversation’ if you’re interested.

I think we have to get out of this thread if we’re going to change subject.


----------



## travelbliss

Lilou20 said:


> Hello, please be kind, I’m new here.
> 
> I just purchased and received my first Louis Vuitton, I was so excited to get a Multi Pochette Accessoires. It arrived today with a thick black hair sewn into the seam. I am so disappointed. To add further insult it only came with one dust bag.
> 
> I’m hoping this experience is not normal. I have contacted customer support, what should I expect? Will they replace the bag?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4822522
> View attachment 4822523




Sorry,  but if it was me who got this, i'd be really grossed out.  And i'm not squeamish since I work in a hospital.   I'd pack that up so quick and send it straight back.   It would be rather easy to distinguish between a brown sewing thread and a human hair.     I received my set last week and it had only 1 dustcover with all the pieces assembled. All the datecodes match, all Made in France, so I didn't mind the missing covers,  as   I have many.   But in your instance,  just that hair would be enough for me to get rid of that set and stalk another.  That whole experience would have just sealed it for me....


----------



## Lilou20

I am 100% certain it’s hair. And yes I am grossed out too. Saddened by the quality especially as my first purchase.


----------



## leuleu

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you and that is true.  Lv will always come out with something cute. *You think it looks bad enough to return?*


Yes. I would not keep it.


----------



## Lilou20

Lilou20 said:


> I am 100% certain it’s hair. And yes I am grossed out too. Saddened by the quality especially as my first purchase.


As luck has it I looked at the website and was able to add another multi to cart and order ❤️ The hair and all will be shipped back as a return.


----------



## cadkins588

I bought a Neverfull a month ago, and I haven’t used it much. When I don’t use it, I keep it in its felt pouch. I noticed that one side of the trim is smooth, but on the other (just between the handles) it’s not smooth and this is how it looks. This is my first time with vachetta and I wasn’t sure if this was part of the natural patina process? I have never used any products on this either. I sent a picture of it to my SA and she said it was hard to see in the picture, so she told me to stop by the store so she could see it in person. I wasn’t sure if this was normal?


----------



## koko56

Hello! I bought my neonoe mm a week ago and today I noticed it looks like my bag has some scratches on the side. But when I look at it closely with a light it looks in perfect condition. I think it may be the texture of the canvas just making it look like that because when inspecting it there is no scratch or line or anything just the normal canvas. Am I just over thinking this? The photos are in a different lighting And you can see that nothing even shows on the second one. TIA


----------



## darlingxn1ki

Finally pulled the plug and splurged on a PM for my birthday in the reverse monogram. the bag looks beautiful and is almost nearly perfect (from the outside) except the inside flap tends to bubble a little bit and does not lie flat. I'm torn on whether or not this is a dealbreaker for me. it does bother me a little bit and i keep thinking about it and wanting a purse that doesn't have this issue, but what if i get another one that has the same issue PLUS another one. and then when the bag is closed i can see the canvas bunching a little bit on the side. what would you do?


----------



## darlingxn1ki

crazybagfan said:


> Just received my Preloved metis reverse. When open the bag I noticed the leather on top is not even. When I touch it, it feels so soft, the feeling is like 2 leather (front and back) isn’t glue nicely together. Can see the bubble on leather. Is it normal?
> 
> View attachment 4821601


my bag looks like this too! and i was asking the same thing! are you keeping the bag?


----------



## kookai-lola

My reverse PM does the same thing when closed. Others I’d asked indicated theirs did that as well. I kept mine as it wasn’t enough to bother me plus it was perfect everywhere else. Good luck!


----------



## kellytulip

I cant really see it but if it bothers you, exchange it!


----------



## koko56

kellytulip said:


> I cant really see it but if it bothers you, exchange it!


Yeah I’ve checked it and there’s nothing wrong with it at all so I’m gonna keep it! Just the lighting on the canvas basically


----------



## Jolie34

I would exchange it. That’ll bother me in the long run.


----------



## BULL

darlingxn1ki said:


> Finally pulled the plug and splurged on a PM for my birthday in the reverse monogram. the bag looks beautiful and is almost nearly perfect (from the outside) except the inside flap tends to bubble a little bit and does not lie flat. I'm torn on whether or not this is a dealbreaker for me. it does bother me a little bit and i keep thinking about it and wanting a purse that doesn't have this issue, but what if i get another one that has the same issue PLUS another one. and then when the bag is closed i can see the canvas bunching a little bit on the side. what would you do?


Someone had the same question on Tuesday in this thread. And this answer stands perfectly here too.


HKsai said:


> That’s normal. The outside canvas is longer and the inside is shorter. That’s why when you “force it to be straight” the shorter one pulls together.


So I would keep the bag, it looks fine.


----------



## viewwing

BULL said:


> Someone had the same question on Tuesday in this thread. And this answer stands perfectly here too.
> 
> So I would keep the bag, it looks fine.


A lot of crazies here...I can’t deal...I just can’t.


----------



## mdcx

Sunshine mama said:


> Is this normal?
> The stitches are slightly uneven under the LV, and the bottom of the bag stitches seem messy.
> View attachment 4822747
> View attachment 4822748


To me, it looks like they have tried to avoid sewing through the thickest part of the fold and have instead sewn slightly above/below that. It does make the seam not straight though.


----------



## crazybagfan

darlingxn1ki said:


> my bag looks like this too! and i was asking the same thing! are you keeping the bag?


 I’m keeping the bag and today I carried it first time. I did ask LV before and they reassured me all the metis are same.


----------



## Sunshine mama

mdcx said:


> To me, it looks like they have tried to avoid sewing through the thickest part of the fold and have instead sewn slightly above/below that. It does make the seam not straight though.


That's what I was thinking too.


----------



## cadkins588

I just took my month old Neverfull to get checked out at my local store. The vachetta trim on one side of the bag felt rough and bumpy. I never used any products on it, and I only used it a few times. I thought maybe it was part of the patina process. The SA who sold me the bag said she never saw this, and was going to let me swap out bags for a new one. I have a MIF Neverfull MM in pivoine, and unfortunately they just had one available in store. The one that was available was made in Spain, but it honestly looked like it was a return.  She also suggested that I could get the trim replaced for free of charge, so that's what I'm going to do. I'm just waiting to hear back from the repair services. The SA did say she would text me if they got any MIF bags in, but I'm not going to get my hopes up. This is my first LV bag so I was kinda bummed when I left the store today because I was hoping she would say it was normal and nothing to worry about. What would you guys do...send it in for repair or just keep it the way it is?


----------



## darlingxn1ki

cadkins588 said:


> I just took my month old Neverfull to get checked out at my local store. The vachetta trim on one side of the bag felt rough and bumpy. I never used any products on it, and I only used it a few times. I thought maybe it was part of the patina process. The SA who sold me the bag said she never saw this, and was going to let me swap out bags for a new one. I have a MIF Neverfull MM in pivoine, and unfortunately they just had one available in store. The one that was available was made in Spain, but it honestly looked like it was a return.  She also suggested that I could get the trim replaced for free of charge, so that's what I'm going to do. I'm just waiting to hear back from the repair services. The SA did say she would text me if they got any MIF bags in, but I'm not going to get my hopes up. This is my first LV bag so I was kinda bummed when I left the store today because I was hoping she would say it was normal and nothing to worry about. What would you guys do...send it in for repair or just keep it the way it is?
> 
> View attachment 4826637
> 
> 
> View attachment 4826638


i don't have a neverfull, so i'm not sure if it's different. but the untreated leather on my speedy isn't bumpy and is smooth.. and it actually feels like it gets smoothER as it darkens.. 
definitely not part of the patina process. i would exchange it/have it repaired.


----------



## cadkins588

darlingxn1ki said:


> i don't have a neverfull, so i'm not sure if it's different. but the untreated leather on my speedy isn't bumpy and is smooth.. and it actually feels like it gets smoothER as it darkens..
> definitely not part of the patina process. i would exchange it/have it repaired.



Yeah the SA I was working with had grabbed another associate to see what he thought. He said the same thing, about how it should be getting smoother. I noticed this a couple weeks ago, and I think it’s gotten a little better since I first noticed it.


----------



## BULL

cadkins588 said:


> I just took my month old Neverfull to get checked out at my local store. The vachetta trim on one side of the bag felt rough and bumpy. I never used any products on it, and I only used it a few times. I thought maybe it was part of the patina process. The SA who sold me the bag said she never saw this, and was going to let me swap out bags for a new one. I have a MIF Neverfull MM in pivoine, and unfortunately they just had one available in store. The one that was available was made in Spain, but it honestly looked like it was a return.  She also suggested that I could get the trim replaced for free of charge, so that's what I'm going to do. I'm just waiting to hear back from the repair services. The SA did say she would text me if they got any MIF bags in, but I'm not going to get my hopes up. This is my first LV bag so I was kinda bummed when I left the store today because I was hoping she would say it was normal and nothing to worry about. What would you guys do...send it in for repair or just keep it the way it is?
> 
> View attachment 4826637
> 
> 
> View attachment 4826638


It looks like a very very slight abrasion. Wasn't is rubbed against something? Your jeans or top while you carried it? Looks like the part that is usually under the shoulder or that can get in contact with the trousers if hand-held.
It should not be this delicate maybe, but personally I wouldn't consider it a dealbreaker. I would continue using it and maybe give that part some extra attention. If it gets worse in a short time, I would ask them for a rapair for exchange only then.


----------



## Mimi-2020

Yes, there is a one, I can see from the photo posted.


----------



## cadkins588

BULL said:


> It looks like a very very slight abrasion. Wasn't is rubbed against something? Your jeans or top while you carried it? Looks like the part that is usually under the shoulder or that can get in contact with the trousers if hand-held.
> It should not be this delicate maybe, but personally I wouldn't consider it a dealbreaker. I would continue using it and maybe give that part some extra attention. If it gets worse in a short time, I would ask them for a rapair for exchange only then.



No, I know it wasn't because of that. The first time I used my bag was two weeks after I purchased it. I just sat the bag out in an extra bedroom to sun the vachetta, and then I would put it back in its pouch. I noticed this within the first week of owning my bag. I told the SA that I did that and she didn't think that would case any harm. I also don't think it's a dealbreaker, and have already been doing what you suggested. Thank you


----------



## Pursesandcaryiers

I’m planning on exchanging this key pouch, this is my first purchase and I was extremely dissapointed. It also smells awful.

Am I overreacting or is me being upset justified.


----------



## lc604

You’re not overreacting! The key pouch quality has gone really downhill. I bought (online) and returned 3 of these, because of the same issues you’re seeing (poor stitching, thin canvas, poor quality chain).
Unfortunately, there’s no way to tell what the quality will be unless you buy it in store, but these are so hard to find in store now.

LV is having major quality issues across the board imo. If you’re looking for better quality, I’d suggest looking at other brands. I ended up getting a bigger MCM pouch that was much better quality (canvas is way thicker).


----------



## nkaye

Sorry if this is not what you want to hear, but it looks exactly as it is supposed to.


----------



## msrikachu

Hi all! I received this as an exchange for a defective Neverfull and I was really happy with the canvas...until I noticed these red threads everywhere :/ do you all think I’m being too picky? I would understand if it’s like one or two spots but I count ~20 spots that are visibly sewn with a red thread  (the ones on the sides of the bag are way more noticeable in person) 

I had a pretty horrible exchange process last time (took around 6 months to resolve) so I don’t want to be “blacklisted” by going back there again but I’m also not happy with this bag either.


----------



## msrikachu

Hi all! Is it normal for red threads to be used around the Neverfull bag?? The interior is red but I’m not sure if these red threads are normal on the outside for ~20 spots


----------



## LilPochette

I've seen other users on this forum mention that they've seen tiny red stitches on their Neverfulls as well, but most of these posts only mention seeing a few tiny red stitches (not as many as 20). At the end of the day, if you're unhappy with the stitching, I would suggest you call your local LV store and speak to a SA if possible/explain your situation (or contact them online if your bad experience happened in stores), because if you're unhappy with your bag now, there's a good chance you'll be unhappy in the future if your chance to return/exchange it is gone. This bag is not a cheap bag at all, so I would expect myself to be 100% happy/satisfied with the product I purchase at such a high price point. Anything less than that and I would suggest reaching out to see what can be done!


----------



## BULL

The red thread peeking through is one thing, but the precision of the stitching on the first leather tab... it looks wonky and off. The stitching guide must have slipped a little while making that part. It would drive me crazy. Some people overreact and want unreachable perfection, but in this case, no. This is just not a well made Neverfull.


----------



## cielopark

For those who have the toiletry pouch 19, is it normal that the lining along the four corners are sticky and not stick on the sides of the wall? Looks like the glue is melted. I store my bags and pouches at the same area where i store my TP19. i have the toiletry pouch 26 and its totally differently.


----------



## cadkins588

Just curious, but what was it that made your other Neverfull defective?
Personally, the red stitching wouldn’t bother me. I just bought my first Neverfull a month ago (only with the peony interior), and looked at mine after seeing this post. I could see on only one stitch what you’re describing, but only if I shine my phone’s flashlight on it. It doesn’t bother me though. How noticeable is it for you when you’re not zoomed up close to it? Ultimately it’s up to you since it is your bag and they’re not cheap. I know for the price point, you would hope it’s perfect but, in my opinion, it’s okay if there’s a minor flaw that’s not going to be detrimental to the bag in the long run. It’s nice to know that Louis Vuitton stands behind their product, and are willing to fix whatever issue people might have. Let us know what you decide to do!


----------



## Myrakarimi

I was able to purchase a monogram mpa on 8/18 After stalking for months, and I received it today. I love it and want to keep it, however after inspecting it, the stitching on the back of the tab looks poorly stitched, am I being too picky?
Made in Spain 32 week of 2020


----------



## Trendyluxe

I just purchased this key pouch online a few weeks ago.  It’s made in the USA.  Is it normal to be misaligned at the bottom of the pouch?  Just wondering if i’m being too picky.  I’m considering returning for a new one.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Pursesandcaryiers said:


> I’m planning on exchanging this key pouch, this is my first purchase and I was extremely dissapointed. It also smells awful.
> 
> Am I overreacting or is me being upset justified.
> 
> View attachment 4827679
> 
> 
> View attachment 4827680
> 
> 
> View attachment 4827681
> 
> 
> View attachment 4827682
> 
> 
> View attachment 4827683
> 
> 
> View attachment 4827684
> 
> 
> View attachment 4827685
> 
> 
> View attachment 4827686


That squished corner: all the pouches I've seen have that corner.  I am beginning to think that LV does that on purpose to differentiate them from replicas. Just my thoughts. Of course I could be wrong,  but that's how common the squished corner is on these pouches.


----------



## Sunshine mama

msrikachu said:


> Hi all! Is it normal for red threads to be used around the Neverfull bag?? The interior is red but I’m not sure if these red threads are normal on the outside for ~20 spots
> 
> View attachment 4828047
> 
> 
> View attachment 4828048
> 
> 
> View attachment 4828049
> 
> 
> View attachment 4828050


This is normal on many items that have red lining.  The  red thread is the bobbin thread that is peeking through. (The top thread is dark brown,  and the bottom/bobbin thread is red)
A few here and there might be ok. But your bag has a lot of red peeping through.


----------



## LilPochette

Myrakarimi said:


> I was able to purchase a monogram mpa on 8/18 After stalking for months, and I received it today. I love it and want to keep it, however after inspecting it, the stitching on the back of the tab looks poorly stitched, am I being too picky?
> Made in Spain 32 week of 2020
> 
> View attachment 4828837
> 
> 
> View attachment 4828838


My mono mpa also looks like that as well! I’ve read on reddit that this is normal with the mini pochettes!


----------



## Sunshine mama

LilPochette said:


> My mono mpa also looks like that as well! I’ve read on reddit that this is normal with the mini pochettes!


I agree


----------



## msrikachu

cadkins588 said:


> Just curious, but what was it that made your other Neverfull defective?
> Personally, the red stitching wouldn’t bother me. I just bought my first Neverfull a month ago (only with the peony interior), and looked at mine after seeing this post. I could see on only one stitch what you’re describing, but only if I shine my phone’s flashlight on it. It doesn’t bother me though. How noticeable is it for you when you’re not zoomed up close to it? Ultimately it’s up to you since it is your bag and they’re not cheap. I know for the price point, you would hope it’s perfect but, in my opinion, it’s okay if there’s a minor flaw that’s not going to be detrimental to the bag in the long run. It’s nice to know that Louis Vuitton stands behind their product, and are willing to fix whatever issue people might have. Let us know what you decide to do!



The canvas had a big scratch down the middle and they kept claiming it was due to wear and tear even though I bought it right before the pandemic and haven’t left the home since  the red dots are pretty noticeable on the leather flaps since the flaps themselves are really light. Thankfully though, I called my LV store today and they said I can come in for an exchange!!  thanks all for the help!


----------



## Myrakarimi

LilPochette said:


> My mono mpa also looks like that as well! I’ve read on reddit that this is normal with the mini pochettes!


Thank you


----------



## cielopark

Pursesandcaryiers said:


> I’m planning on exchanging this key pouch, this is my first purchase and I was extremely dissapointed. It also smells awful.
> 
> Am I overreacting or is me being upset justified.
> 
> View attachment 4827679
> 
> 
> View attachment 4827680
> 
> 
> View attachment 4827681
> 
> 
> View attachment 4827682
> 
> 
> View attachment 4827683
> 
> 
> View attachment 4827684
> 
> 
> View attachment 4827685
> 
> 
> View attachment 4827686



Return it. the holes will bother me. Mine is MIF and dont have holes from the bottom


----------



## cielopark

Myrakarimi said:


> I was able to purchase a monogram mpa on 8/18 After stalking for months, and I received it today. I love it and want to keep it, however after inspecting it, the stitching on the back of the tab looks poorly stitched, am I being too picky?
> Made in Spain 32 week of 2020
> 
> View attachment 4828837
> 
> 
> View attachment 4828838



Keep it. my PA and mini PA looks like that. i have it the PA since 2012


----------



## Trendyluxe

Trendyluxe said:


> I just purchased this key pouch online a few weeks ago.  It’s made in the USA.  Is it normal to be misaligned at the bottom of the pouch?  Just wondering if i’m being too picky.  I’m considering returning for a new one. **Just added another picture.  It also has gapping at the bottom as well. So there also seems to be a stitching issue.  I ordered a DE as well and i can see through the bottom of that one too.  Both were made in US.  Is it like that for the pouches made in France or Spain?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4828934


----------



## Mimi-2020

Trendyluxe said:


> View attachment 4829347


I would exchange for another one. It seems like some of the stitches are missing. It’s a structure problem definitely.


----------



## Trendyluxe

Mimi-2020 said:


> I would exchange for another one. It seems like some of the stitches are missing. It’s a structure problem definitely.


 Thank you!  This was my first purchase, and I just wanted to make sure.


----------



## ggirl

BULL said:


> The red thread peeking through is one thing, but the precision of the stitching on the first leather tab... it looks wonky and off. The stitching guide must have slipped a little while making that part. It would drive me crazy. Some people overreact and want unreachable perfection, but in this case, no. This is just not a well made Neverfull.


I see that and now I can’t unsee that. I agree that would drive me crazy too!


----------



## Mimi-2020

msrikachu said:


> Hi all! Is it normal for red threads to be used around the Neverfull bag?? The interior is red but I’m not sure if these red threads are normal on the outside for ~20 spots
> 
> View attachment 4828047
> 
> 
> View attachment 4828048
> 
> 
> View attachment 4828049
> 
> 
> View attachment 4828050





Myrakarimi said:


> I was able to purchase a monogram mpa on 8/18 After stalking for months, and I received it today. I love it and want to keep it, however after inspecting it, the stitching on the back of the tab looks poorly stitched, am I being too picky?
> Made in Spain 32 week of 2020
> 
> View attachment 4828837
> 
> 
> View attachment 4828838


I agree with you. The stitches show poor craftsmanship. i don’t think you’re being too picky. It’s an expensive bag.


----------



## LVFANHelsinki

Hello everyone. I need your help.

I bought my wife an LV Saumur five years ago, in 2015, and in about two years the flap on the other side started becoming curvy (see pics), but the other side remains normal. My wife took the bag to the local LV store here in Helsinki and they said that it's normal and they can try to fix it, but it will cost her (a lot). What do you think, is this normal and even though it's been five years, should LV fix it at no cost to us? I am thankful for all wise advice. --- and yes, it has been stored in our home, and we have no issues with humidity or the like here.


----------



## lv888

Hey guys, I just bought a Neverfull mm DE with the red interior, but I noticed that the lining in the bottom is kind of weird.. I don’t know if I‘m overreacting or if I should actually return it. What do you guys think?


----------



## Sunshine mama

lv888 said:


> Hey guys, I just bought a Neverfull mm DE with the red interior, but I noticed that the lining in the bottom is kind of weird.. I don’t know if I‘m overreacting or if I should actually return it. What do you guys think?


I personally would return it.  I bought a DE mini pochette and it had a similar wavy bottom and no amount of stuffing and waiting helped. I even used a warm blow dryer and it didn't help. I think the person who sewed this part stretched that part of the canvas a little too much in order to align the squares.


----------



## darlingxn1ki

lv888 said:


> Hey guys, I just bought a Neverfull mm DE with the red interior, but I noticed that the lining in the bottom is kind of weird.. I don’t know if I‘m overreacting or if I should actually return it. What do you guys think?



what does it look like if you put stuff in it? i feel like it looks a little weird.


----------



## lv888

darlingxn1ki said:


> what does it look like if you put stuff in it? i feel like it looks a little weird.



thank you guys for the answers! I put my laptop and a huge scarf in the bag, and I feel like it looks better, but I‘m still not sure if it is 100% normal..all the pictures are taken from the same side that had the weird lining


----------



## darlingxn1ki

lv888 said:


> thank you guys for the answers! I put my laptop and a huge scarf in the bag, and I feel like it looks better, but I‘m still not sure if it is 100% normal..all the pictures are taken from the same side that had the weird lining
> View attachment 4830300
> View attachment 4830301
> View attachment 4830302




ooh! yeah much better. i would be okay with this.


----------



## Duncangirl

Hi, I just bought a preloved Mabillon and noticed some issues with it. Is this a glazing issue that LV will repair for free or will this be considered normal wear and tear? Would really appreciate any feedback! Thank you!


----------



## Duncangirl

It is 4 years old and made in 2016 so I'm not sure. Please help!


----------



## PJ Gambler

I think it would be considered normal wear and tear. The glazing issue is usually from Empreinte products which they replace due to material melting. And that’s from material going back to 2013 and 2014.


----------



## Duncangirl

PJ Gambler said:


> I think it would be considered normal wear and tear. The glazing issue is usually from Empreinte products which they replace due to material melting. And that’s from material going back to 2013 and 2014.


Ok thank you! I appreciate your feedback. I was hoping they could fix this since it's only on one end of the strap and feels kind of soft and squishy. The rest of the strap looks fine.


----------



## MyMelodyLV

They will fix it for a fee, best to ask and see how much it will cost.


----------



## Duncangirl

karman said:


> *Wondering if the crooked stitch on your Pochette Metis handle is normal? Or those wrinkles on the side of your Speedy Bandouliere? What about the little nick in the leather on the tab on your Pochette Accessoires? Scratched up button on your Victorine wallet? Unexplained dots on your Escale canvas? Worn off glazing on your Neverfull after only 1 month? Should you return/exchange?*
> 
> We get A LOT of "Is this normal?" threads here on the LV forum. Just doing a quick search for "is this normal" in the LV forum ONLY, and ONLY searching titles, there are over 200 thread asking "Is this normal?" To ensure there's a single place for you to ask questions and get answers from people, and maybe make it easier for others after you with similar concerns, please ask them here.
> 
> Another suggestion: Please do a search of the LV forum. If you noticed something, maybe someone has already asked it especially if it's general questions about alignment, leather wrinkles, etc. If you click on the magnifying glass near the top right, you can do a search within the LV forum only by checking the box that says "Search this forum only". A search suggestion would be "normal pochette metis", for example.
> 
> *For those asking questions*: To help with searching within this thread, here are suggestions of keywords to include your post so that others reading through this thread can search your post if they have a similar concern. I'm not asking you to post in this format, but this would help!
> 
> Item *material/canvas* and *style* (example: Monogram Speedy 25 - please refrain from abbreviating since this means certain styles like "PM" for Pochette Metis and "PA" for Pochette Accessoires won't be searchable)
> *Issue* you're asking about (example: leather wrinkle)
> *Location* of the issue (example: under handle)
> And of course, *a photo or photos*!
> And for those searching within this thread, you can go up to the magnifying glass at the top right of the page (under your avatar, mailbox and flag/notifications), check the box "Search this thread only" and enter the keywords. For example, for my above example I can type *speedy leather wrinkle handle* and hopefully others' previous posts would show up!
> 
> *For those answering questions*: please be kind if you're in this thread! And remember to quote the person you're responding to!
> 
> Sometimes 100% perfection isn't possible. These items/bags/small leather goods are meant to be ENJOYED!





MyMelodyLV said:


> They will fix it for a fee, best to ask and see how much it will cost.





MyMelodyLV said:


> They will fix it for a fee, best to ask and see how much it will cost.


Thank you I will ask and see. I hope it won't cost too much.


----------



## decidedproana23

Hi all! This is my first post here but I've been a silent reader for ages 
So I bought my ZCP on the 2nd of November 2019 and has been using it regularly since then. I am still studying and yes the wallet does bump into my school occasional school books and/or laptop pouch. Last month I noticed that the inner part of the ZCP, the side of the accordion card slot is chipping here and there and also the end corner of that part becomes black. For this issue, I have casually asked my friend who works at LV and he said this is caused by the zipper "dry humping" (sorry I don't know other words to better illustrate) that accordion part and that this is caused by me and there is nothing that would mitigate this damage. I attach the picture of this part.

However, yesterday I noticed that the corner/side glazing of the canvas part is peeling!!! Is this another normal wear and tear or do I get a poor quality item????? Its not even a year (although approaching). I thought I have done my research for the most durable wallet (hence this choice) and I have a speedy bandou since 2012 which still looks very good (despite the corners) and clearly has the NORMAL wear and tear - unlike my ZCP (at least that's what I feel...).

So what do you think guys? I know this is such a small piece with an entry level price that prolly nobody would even bother being abused but I always dearly love every piece of luxury items that I own and it sucks to see how it holds up after only 10 months


----------



## LilPochette

Is my MPA pattern supposed to look like this? I just recently got it and I’m kind of thrown off by this, considering the fact that I hear a lot of people say that LV patterns should be somewhat aligned.


----------



## BULL

LilPochette said:


> Is my MPA pattern supposed to look like this? I just recently got it and I’m kind of thrown off by this, considering the fact that I hear a lot of people say that LV patterns should be somewhat aligned.
> 
> View attachment 4830650
> 
> 
> View attachment 4830651
> 
> 
> View attachment 4830652
> 
> 
> View attachment 4830653


It looks perfect. I don't know if you mean the front and the sides, or the piping, but it is literally impossible for them to be aligned the slightest, unless LV would print specific canvas pieces for those parts with a distorted pattern. It looks flawless to me. Keep it and enjoy it. Lovely piece.


----------



## LilPochette

BULL said:


> It looks perfect. I don't know if you mean the front and the sides, or the piping, but it is literally impossible for them to be aligned the slightest, unless LV would print specific canvas pieces for those parts with a distorted pattern. It looks flawless to me. Keep it and enjoy it. Lovely piece.


I was referring to the sides! Thank you for your comment  I think I will keep it now that I’ve seen more MPAs with the same look. It’s reassuring to know that they aren’t meant to be perfectly aligned heh


----------



## EmmaM22

Hi everyone! I just received my Neverfull DE, I am wondering if the bottom corners of the bag is supposed to look like this? I have seen this bag was made also in May of 2020 so thinking this may have been a return, but not sure. Is this normal the bottom corners are not aligned and on some the canvas is over the base so worried this may not wear well? Any help appreciated


----------



## lv888

EmmaM22 said:


> Hi everyone! I just received my Neverfull DE, I am wondering if the bottom corners of the bag is supposed to look like this? I have seen this bag was made also in May of 2020 so thinking this may have been a return, but not sure. Is this normal the bottom corners are not aligned and on some the canvas is over the base so worried this may not wear well? Any help appreciated
> 
> View attachment 4832169
> View attachment 4832170
> View attachment 4832173
> View attachment 4832174



I recently bought the same bag at the store in Germany, and mine is similar. I was so worried that I went back to the store and asked to see other bags, and they were all the same. None of the neverfulls were perfect which made me feel so much better about my bag!


----------



## EmmaM22

lv888 said:


> I recently bought the same bag at the store in Germany, and mine is similar. I was so worried that I went back to the store and asked to see other bags, and they were all the same. None of the neverfulls were perfect which made me feel so much better about my bag!



Thank you this is so helpful! I haven't seen other neverfulls in the DE so great to hear this is normal


----------



## babyloove

It doesn't look normal to me. I have had mine (epi) for ages with no issues. Peeling glazing is clearly not normal. I would take it to a store....


----------



## coleab5

Did you purchase this from the boutique? I ask because the glazing color looks off (it looks too light), the zipper pull looks off, and I don't recall the monogram ZCP coming out with a fuchsia interior.


----------



## atran48

I finally bought my first SLG and was super excited until I got home and noticed the leather tag on the zip pull seemed crooked? (for lack of a better word). Is this normal and can I just straighten it out on own? Or should I exchange for a new one? Seems a little of an overreaction but for my first piece, I want perfection! Thanks in advance.


----------



## BULL

coleab5 said:


> Did you purchase this from the boutique? I ask because the glazing color looks off (it looks too light), the zipper pull looks off, and I don't recall the monogram ZCP coming out with a fuchsia interior.


It is from the Monogram Flower line.


----------



## coleab5

BULL said:


> It is from the Monogram Flower line.


Thanks for clarifying! I haven’t seen this version before.


----------



## pale_septembre

Would you all be able to weigh in on if this type of cracking is normal on a Neverfull? The bag is from 2013 and I am the original owner. I am very gentle with my bags and it has always been stored in the dustbag when not in use.

I emailed LV about a repair and when I hadn't gotten a response in five days, I phoned to inquire. I was told that there is a two week wait to get an email response and that they can't assist with repairs over the phone. So in the meantime, I would love info on if anyone else's bag has done this.


----------



## ItsPurseonal

You'll probably have better luck posting in this thread. 

I recently had a bag that I emailed LV about and it took them 5 months(!!!) to respond to me. In that time I also made an appointment at the store, but they said they aren't able to process repairs and that I needed to email... When I finally got a hold of CS via phone, they sent me a return label and are now processing a refund. I hope you have better luck than I did getting them to respond!


----------



## pale_septembre

I don't mean to double post since I had already made a thread, but I was advised to post here, which was helpful as I hadn't seen this thread 

Would you all be able to weigh in on if this type of cracking is normal on a Neverfull? The bag is from 2013 and I am the original owner. I am very gentle with my bags and it has always been stored in the dustbag when not in use.

I emailed LV about a repair and when I hadn't gotten a response in five days, I phoned to inquire. I was told that there is a two week wait to get an email response and that they can't assist with repairs over the phone. So in the meantime, I would love info on if anyone else's bag has done this.


----------



## pale_septembre

shopmycloset_lk said:


> You'll probably have better luck posting in this thread.
> 
> I recently had a bag that I emailed LV about and it took them 5 months(!!!) to respond to me. In that time I also made an appointment at the store, but they said they aren't able to process repairs and that I needed to email... When I finally got a hold of CS via phone, they sent me a return label and are now processing a refund. I hope you have better luck than I did getting them to respond!



Thank you. Hadn't seen that thread so thank you for showing me. I will post there.

I don't think I will have much better luck with getting a repair than you did, from my experience the past few days


----------



## onlyk

pale_septembre said:


> Would you all be able to weigh in on if this type of cracking is normal on a Neverfull? The bag is from 2013 and I am the original owner. I am very gentle with my bags and it has always been stored in the dustbag when not in use.
> 
> I emailed LV about a repair and when I hadn't gotten a response in five days, I phoned to inquire. I was told that there is a two week wait to get an email response and that they can't assist with repairs over the phone. So in the meantime, I would love info on if anyone else's bag has done this.
> 
> View attachment 4835125
> View attachment 4835126
> View attachment 4835127
> View attachment 4835128


that's not cracking just wear from use... fold in out flexing of the bag etc. but since you are the original owner, if a SA is nice enough she may help you some


----------



## pale_septembre

onlyk said:


> that's not cracking just wear from use... fold in out flexing of the bag etc. but since you are the original owner, if a SA is nice enough she may help you some



Nearest store is almost 4 hours away, unfortunately, and due to the pandemic I don't have plans to go there any time soon. Also I hear that unfortunately boutiques aren't taking repairs. 

The folding in/out and flexing makes total sense now that you say that as far as how it looks, just not sure how it got that way.


----------



## Mimi-2020

pale_septembre said:


> I don't mean to double post since I had already made a thread, but I was advised to post here, which was helpful as I hadn't seen this thread
> 
> Would you all be able to weigh in on if this type of cracking is normal on a Neverfull? The bag is from 2013 and I am the original owner. I am very gentle with my bags and it has always been stored in the dustbag when not in use.
> 
> I emailed LV about a repair and when I hadn't gotten a response in five days, I phoned to inquire. I was told that there is a two week wait to get an email response and that they can't assist with repairs over the phone. So in the meantime, I would love info on if anyone else's bag has done this.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4835156
> View attachment 4835157
> View attachment 4835158
> View attachment 4835159



I have an vintage Speedy 25 with this kind of leather but don’t have the issue yet.

is the leather cracking yet? If not, I would suggest using FeetPeople shoe cream to cover the damaged spots . Make sure to wait dry then buffer.
The color should stay on the raw leather parts (white parts) after it’s dry.

If FeetPeople shoe cream stays on well. I would also apply a coat of Saphir Renovateur, wait dry then polish for protection all over the leather trim.

Both leather creams can be found on Amazon.
The French Saphir company also makes leather dye. I haven’t used it to recommend though. I love and have good experiences with its Saphir Renovateur (all purpose leather cream) and Saphir Rife (patent leather lotion).

Hope my suggestion  will help you in some way.


----------



## mdcx

cadkins588 said:


> I just took my month old Neverfull to get checked out at my local store. The vachetta trim on one side of the bag felt rough and bumpy. I never used any products on it, and I only used it a few times. I thought maybe it was part of the patina process. The SA who sold me the bag said she never saw this, and was going to let me swap out bags for a new one. I have a MIF Neverfull MM in pivoine, and unfortunately they just had one available in store. The one that was available was made in Spain, but it honestly looked like it was a return.  She also suggested that I could get the trim replaced for free of charge, so that's what I'm going to do. I'm just waiting to hear back from the repair services. The SA did say she would text me if they got any MIF bags in, but I'm not going to get my hopes up. This is my first LV bag so I was kinda bummed when I left the store today because I was hoping she would say it was normal and nothing to worry about. What would you guys do...send it in for repair or just keep it the way it is?
> 
> View attachment 4826637
> 
> 
> View attachment 4826638


To me, it almost looks like they put the vachetta on back to front. It should be smooth and as time goes on get smoother and shiny/glowy imo.


----------



## nladxo

Hi Everyone! Received my PSM and noticed that there were 2 slits after the zipper stop. I was wondering if that was normal or should it be sewn shut? It doesn't bother me since it's hardly noticeable but just thinking if it could be an issue down the road.


----------



## Mimi-2020

I don’t have the same model LV. Attached are photos of the zipper ends on my vintage 2 LV Speedy 25’s. Hope these photos will give you some idea.


----------



## nladxo

Mimi-2020 said:


> I don’t have the same model LV. Attached are photos of the zipper ends on my vintage 2 LV Speedy 25’s. Hope these photos will give you some idea.
> 
> View attachment 4836093
> 
> 
> View attachment 4836094



Thank you! I never thought to look at my SpeedyB 25 so I just did and she is pretty much the same with the space after the zipper stop.


----------



## Aphong88

Just received my Multi pochette accesoires on Monday. I never really checked my bags as far as stitching until recently when I would see other post about it. In your guys opinion, would this be a big issue? Is this normal and just due to production of so many? On the smaller pochette theres a part of the stitching that sticks out more. I don’t know if i should send it back or not esp because I waited long for this bag since it’s sold out in stores


----------



## Mimi-2020

I am sorry both photos are not clear. 
Were you trying to show the double stitches? 
The second photo shows some irregularity, but clear. 
Maybe posting photos with focus point on the stitches will help.


----------



## Mimi-2020

Aphong88 said:


> Just received my Multi pochette accesoires on Monday. I never really checked my bags as far as stitching until recently when I would see other post about it. In your guys opinion, would this be a big issue? Is this normal and just due to production of so many? On the smaller pochette theres a part of the stitching that sticks out more. I don’t know if i should send it back or not esp because I waited long for this bag since it’s sold out in stores
> 
> View attachment 4836427
> 
> 
> View attachment 4836428


I see, the second photo shows two knots and one loose stitch.
I wonder if the stitches will run and develop a structure issue if someone pull on the thread. What do you think?


----------



## bluebird03

Hello,

Just received the Graceful and noticed these wrinkles on the handle, this is exactly where the handle goes over your shoulder. Is this normal or is it a defect?


----------



## Mimi-2020

sleeplessinseattle said:


> Hello,
> 
> Just received the Graceful and noticed these wrinkles on the handle, this is exactly where the handle goes over your shoulder. Is this normal or is it a defect?
> View attachment 4836631
> View attachment 4836632
> View attachment 4836633



Hello There, 
i wouldn’t mind the wrinkles since they’re not that significantly visible. However, the stitches are kinda bad, aren’t they?
Have you noticed the large stitch holds? They don’t look right to me, not for the LV price we pay.

what do you think?


----------



## multicolordreams

sleeplessinseattle said:


> Hello,
> 
> Just received the Graceful and noticed these wrinkles on the handle, this is exactly where the handle goes over your shoulder. Is this normal or is it a defect?
> View attachment 4836631
> View attachment 4836632
> View attachment 4836633


 I would return. The strap on the Graceful is known to sometimes wrinkle (mine has not and I’ve used it daily for months) but it shouldn’t come new that way. Also I think that stitching looks rough.


----------



## Aphong88

Mimi-2020 said:


> I see, the second photo shows two knots and one loose stitch.
> I wonder if the stitches will run and develop a structure issue if someone pull on the thread. What do you think?


I am not sure either but wasn’t sure also if this was normal since the multi pochette’s canvas isn’t as sturdy


----------



## Aphong88

Mimi-2020 said:


> I am sorry both photos are not clear.
> Were you trying to show the double stitches?
> The second photo shows some irregularity, but clear.
> Maybe posting photos with focus point on the stitches will help.


Hi,
There is some thread sticking out so I wasn’t sure if that was something caused by the double stitching or if it will become a problem as time goes by.


----------



## Mimi-2020

Aphong88 said:


> Hi,
> There is some thread sticking out so I wasn’t sure if that was something caused by the double stitching or if it will become a problem as time goes by.





Aphong88 said:


> I am not sure either but wasn’t sure also if this was normal since the multi pochette’s canvas isn’t as sturdy



I would return it then.


----------



## jese1988

pale_septembre said:


> Would you all be able to weigh in on if this type of cracking is normal on a Neverfull? The bag is from 2013 and I am the original owner. I am very gentle with my bags and it has always been stored in the dustbag when not in use.
> 
> I emailed LV about a repair and when I hadn't gotten a response in five days, I phoned to inquire. I was told that there is a two week wait to get an email response and that they can't assist with repairs over the phone. So in the meantime, I would love info on if anyone else's bag has done this.
> 
> View attachment 4835125
> View attachment 4835126
> View attachment 4835127
> View attachment 4835128


Hi after reading your post I checked my NF and I saw the same crack on one of the side though it’s small but I am worried will get more eventually. I barely use my NF and I bought it in late 2017. Have you got any reply or solution for your bag. It would be good if you can post an update,if any.
Thanks


----------



## bluebird03

Thanks Ladies, hadnt noticed the stitches  guess it back to the store for an exchange


----------



## LouisVObsession

Hi, I finallyyyy scored a mini pochette accessories today but I noticed the pattern alignment is off. In most photos I've seen online (trust me, I've looked at soooo many pics drooling over this piece lol), the pattern cuts off at a different point at the top. It should be a cut at a point where only part of the leaf is visible, whereas mine cuts off at the middle of the leaf if that makes sense.

I don't wanna return it cos this was soooo hard to find but I just want to make sure it's normal.


----------



## Emsidee

LouisVObsession said:


> Hi, I finally yayyy scored a mini pochette accessories today but I noticed the pattern alignment is off. In most photos I've seen online (trust me, I've looked at soooo many pics drooling over thing piece lol), the pattern cuts off at a different point at the top. It should be a cut at a point where only part of the leaf is visible, whereas mine cuts off at the middle of the leaf if that makes sense.
> 
> I don't wanna return it cos this was soooo hard to find but I just want to make sure it's normal.
> 
> View attachment 4836921
> 
> 
> View attachment 4836922


It looks normal to me, enjoy your new purchase!


----------



## Mimi-2020

LouisVObsession said:


> Hi, I finallyyyy scored a mini pochette accessories today but I noticed the pattern alignment is off. In most photos I've seen online (trust me, I've looked at soooo many pics drooling over this piece lol), the pattern cuts off at a different point at the top. It should be a cut at a point where only part of the leaf is visible, whereas mine cuts off at the middle of the leaf if that makes sense.
> 
> I don't wanna return it cos this was soooo hard to find but I just want to make sure it's normal.
> 
> View attachment 4836921
> 
> 
> View attachment 4836922


 If it’s from the store, it is, of course, authentic.

I have noticed many new Speedy bags don’t line up their patterns the way my vintage Speedy bags anymore.

It is probably hard to find a perfect lined up one these days, I’m not sure.

This is not a structure issue, rather a possible re-selling issue.

I usually look for the perfect lining up pattern LV when I buy preloved, because that will give me a reinsurance of authenticity.

If you decide to keep it, I would keep all the papers, box and price tag for possible future reselling purpose, to show buyers it’s authentic.

hope I helped.


----------



## LouisVObsession

Mimi-2020 said:


> If it’s from the store, it is, of course, authentic.
> 
> I have noticed many new Speedy bags don’t line up their patterns the way my vintage Speedy bags anymore.
> 
> It is probably hard to find a perfect lined up one these days, I’m not sure.
> 
> This is not a structure issue, rather a possible re-selling issue.
> 
> I usually look for the perfect lining up pattern LV when I buy preloved, because that will give me a reinsurance of authenticity.
> 
> If you decide to keep it, I would keep all the papers, box and price tag for possible future reselling purpose, to show buyers it’s authentic.
> 
> hope I helped.


Hi, 

Thanks for the response! It's not really that the pattern is not straight. The problem is where the pattern cuts off at the top. It's a bit too high, but I just stalked the clubhouse thread and I found two out of hundreds of pochettes that look similar to mine so I guess it's just an inconsistency since they're not perfect?

I must say, though, that the canvas is so different now compared to the older bags from the early and mid 2000s. The older LVs had a smoother finish to the canvas


----------



## bluebird03

LouisVObsession said:


> Hi, I finallyyyy scored a mini pochette accessories today but I noticed the pattern alignment is off. In most photos I've seen online (trust me, I've looked at soooo many pics drooling over this piece lol), the pattern cuts off at a different point at the top. It should be a cut at a point where only part of the leaf is visible, whereas mine cuts off at the middle of the leaf if that makes sense.
> 
> I don't wanna return it cos this was soooo hard to find but I just want to make sure it's normal.
> 
> View attachment 4836921
> 
> 
> View attachment 4836922


Sorry I dont see it....but glad you were able to find this unicorn


----------



## bluebird03

sleeplessinseattle said:


> Thanks Ladies, hadnt noticed the stitches  guess it back to the store for an exchange



So I called customer service and she said the bag shouldnt come like that and it was a defect...possible the glue didnt dry properly causing the wrinkles, she setup an exchange so I am going to send this one back. I did exchange for the DE though, i love the monogram but too nervous to deal with the Vachetta


----------



## Mimi-2020

LouisVObsession said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for the response! It's not really that the pattern is not straight. The problem is where the pattern cuts off at the top. It's a bit too high, but I just stalked the clubhouse thread and I found two out of hundreds of pochettes that look similar to mine so I guess it's just an inconsistency since they're not perfect?
> 
> I must say, though, that the canvas is so different now compared to the older bags from the early and mid 2000s. The older LVs had a smoother finish to the canvas



yes, I’d noticed the cutoff line you’re referring and understood your concern when I replied your note.

It’s a cute bag. Let us know your decision.


----------



## multicolordreams

sleeplessinseattle said:


> So I called customer service and she said the bag shouldnt come like that and it was a defect...possible the glue didnt dry properly causing the wrinkles, she setup an exchange so I am going to send this one back. I did exchange for the DE though, i love the monogram but too nervous to deal with the Vachetta



Glad they are exchanging! I love my DE Graceful MM it’s beautiful.


----------



## pale_septembre

jese1988 said:


> Hi after reading your post I checked my NF and I saw the same crack on one of the side though it’s small but I am worried will get more eventually. I barely use my NF and I bought it in late 2017. Have you got any reply or solution for your bag. It would be good if you can post an update,if any.
> Thanks



No response from LV  I’ll let you know if I do. If this is from normal wear, I don’t think that’s acceptable for a 7 year old bag, IMO, that I paid around $1,000 at the time. I have Balenciaga bags that I purchased around that same year or earlier and they have no signs of wear to that extent. Neither do my Prada bags.


----------



## Emsidee

pale_septembre said:


> No response from LV  I’ll let you know if I do. If this is from normal wear, I don’t think that’s acceptable for a 7 year old bag, IMO, that I paid around $1,000 at the time. I have Balenciaga bags that I purchased around that same year or earlier and they have no signs of wear to that extent. Neither do my Prada bags.


In my opinion this normal wear and tear, you can have the leather trim replaced for €50/$60 at LV.


----------



## cielopark

Hello! To those who got the nano speedy, have you notice a micro holes in your canvas? i noticed mine has some all over the canvas. My other monogram pieces dont have it and they are all look the same except for my nano speedy. I can only see it when i angle the bag. I think im getting crazy because of the pandemic but im sure i can see a micro holes. Pls i need help.


----------



## kookai-lola

cielopark said:


> Hello! To those who got the nano speedy, have you notice a micro holes in your canvas? i noticed mine has some all over the canvas. My other monogram pieces dont have it and they are all look the same except for my nano speedy. I can only see it when i angle the bag. I think im getting crazy because of the pandemic but im sure i can see a micro holes. Pls i need help.



Mine does not have any micro holes.

If it’s not hard to capture - but I am assuming it might be if they are tiny - could you attach pictures to show where they might be located on your bag?


----------



## cielopark

kookai-lola said:


> Mine does not have any micro holes.
> 
> If it’s not hard to capture - but I am assuming it might be if they are tiny - could you attach pictures to show where they might be located on your bag?



They are actually all over my bag. i swear im not making this up to make a problem as i love my nano speedy and i want to keep it forever thats why im worried about it. I think its hard to capture. it needs to be under the sunlight or a flashlight and tilt the bag. I checked all my bags and they look all the same including my slg's. i purchased my nano speedy this year so i dont have any mono pieces to compare it with. I have the PA in azur but thats light so its harder to check. I thought only azur can get stains but i guess including monograms. I have this pants that has a strong stain and it stained my nano speedy. luckily its mono and i can barely see it. i guess still need to be careful esp with clothes that has stubborn dye


----------



## Mimi-2020

cielopark said:


> They are actually all over my bag. i swear im not making this up to make a problem as i love my nano speedy and i want to keep it forever thats why im worried about it. I think its hard to capture. it needs to be under the sunlight or a flashlight and tilt the bag. I checked all my bags and they look all the same including my slg's. i purchased my nano speedy this year so i dont have any mono pieces to compare it with. I have the PA in azur but thats light so its harder to check. I thought only azur can get stains but i guess including monograms. I have this pants that has a strong stain and it stained my nano speedy. luckily its mono and i can barely see it. i guess still need to be careful esp with clothes that has stubborn dye



I would return the bag. You spent good money on a LV, you want her to be a forever joy not a worry.

There is definitely material defect.


----------



## kookai-lola

cielopark said:


> They are actually all over my bag. i swear im not making this up to make a problem as i love my nano speedy and i want to keep it forever thats why im worried about it. I think its hard to capture. it needs to be under the sunlight or a flashlight and tilt the bag. I checked all my bags and they look all the same including my slg's. i purchased my nano speedy this year so i dont have any mono pieces to compare it with. I have the PA in azur but thats light so its harder to check. I thought only azur can get stains but i guess including monograms. I have this pants that has a strong stain and it stained my nano speedy. luckily its mono and i can barely see it. i guess still need to be careful esp with clothes that has stubborn dye



Are you able to take it to a boutique to be evaluated? If not, maybe call customer service to share your concerns about the speedy...


----------



## cielopark

Mimi-2020 said:


> I would return the bag. You spent good money on a LV, you want her to be a forever joy not a worry.
> 
> There is definitely material defect.



Im actually trying not to worry about any other things esp. now that theirs pandemic. But i might try to go to lv and have them check. Thank you!


----------



## cielopark

kookai-lola said:


> Are you able to take it to a boutique to be evaluated? If not, maybe call customer service to share your concerns about the speedy...



No i haven't. but I will try to go and have them check. Thank you!


----------



## cielopark

kookai-lola said:


> Mine does not have any micro holes.
> 
> If it’s not hard to capture - but I am assuming it might be if they are tiny - could you attach pictures to show where they might be located on your bag?








if you will zoom it in you can see what i mean. its hard to capture but i can see it. i check where the handle is located its the same. im just hoping it will not get worst.


----------



## mocktail

cielopark said:


> if you will zoom it in you can see what i mean. its hard to capture but i can see it. i check where the handle is located its the same. im just hoping it will not get worst.



Wow, that's really bad. You should take it in and hopefully they will exchange or refund.


----------



## Mimi-2020

cielopark said:


> View attachment 4838966
> View attachment 4838967
> View attachment 4838968
> 
> 
> if you will zoom it in you can see what i mean. its hard to capture but i can see it. i check where the handle is located its the same. im just hoping it will not get worst.



yes, I can see the tiny holes on the canvas leather. It’s definitely not acceptable to me.


----------



## cielopark

mocktail said:


> Wow, that's really bad. You should take it in and hopefully they will exchange or refund.



I checked all my bags and they dont have that. even for my slg's. i was cleaning it and checking if it has some stains but i was surprised to find this holes. Now im worried what will be they tell me if i take it in


----------



## cielopark

Mimi-2020 said:


> yes, I can see the tiny holes on the canvas leather. It’s definitely not acceptable to me.


 
Yes its all over the canvas only. the leather is totally fine. It scares me when i saw it.


----------



## Mimi-2020

cielopark said:


> Yes its all over the canvas only. the leather is totally fine. It scares me when i saw it.



Please keep us posted. I’m sure the store will take their responsibility. Don’t be afraid. 

If they don’t you can report it to BBB.


----------



## smallfry

cielopark said:


> View attachment 4838966
> View attachment 4838967
> View attachment 4838968
> 
> 
> if you will zoom it in you can see what i mean. its hard to capture but i can see it. i check where the handle is located its the same. im just hoping it will not get worst.



Yes, you have to zoom in to see the holes.  To me, it looks like bubbles in the coating that popped, leaving holes.


----------



## cielopark

Mimi-2020 said:


> Please keep us posted. I’m sure the store will take their responsibility. Don’t be afraid.
> 
> If they don’t you can report it to BBB.



I will. I told my sister about it and she gave me an idea to use a flashlight inside the bag to check if the light will go thru the holes. I used my flashlight from my phone and check it in the dark room. i see some really tiny holes. I tried all my bags including slg's and its not like that at all. Do you have a nano speedy? Can you please do the same thing? like using a flashlight inside the bag in a dark room? TIA


----------



## cielopark

smallfry said:


> Yes, you have to zoom in to see the holes.  To me, it looks like bubbles in the coating that popped, leaving holes.



What is your opinion about it? It has this holes all over the canvas even behind the area where the handles are. What are those bubbles? Sorry too many questions but thank you


----------



## smallfry

cielopark said:


> I will. I told my sister about it and she gave me an idea to use a flashlight inside the bag to check if the light will go thru the holes. I used my flashlight from my phone and check it in the dark room. i see some really tiny holes. I tried all my bags including slg's and its not like that at all. Do you have a nano speedy? Can you please do the same thing? like using a flashlight inside the bag in a dark room? TIA





cielopark said:


> What is your opinion about it? It has this holes all over the canvas even behind the area where the handles are. What are those bubbles? Sorry too many questions but thank you



When you checked with the flashlight, did the holes go through to the other side?


----------



## cielopark

smallfry said:


> When you checked with the flashlight, did the holes go through to the other side?



It kinda did. the holes has light. but the part of the canvas that dont have holes didnt. do you think it will be a future issue? i hate going to store and complaining. They always say that they cant see any problem and the item is still useful. They even say i can still use it and if their will be problem come back.


----------



## smallfry

cielopark said:


> They even say i can still use it and if their will be problem come back.



Do you have that in writing, by any chance?  If so, I would just enjoy the bag now with the confidence that they'll handle any problem with it in the future.


----------



## cielopark

smallfry said:


> Do you have that in writing, by any chance?  If so, I would just enjoy the bag now with the confidence that they'll handle any problem with it in the future.



Nope. i dont have. I actually brought my TP19 in and they told me like that. the glue inside the four corners came off. they told me they cant do anything about it. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




if you awe the white spots, those are the holes


----------



## babyloove

Take it back, this is unacceptable.....


----------



## smallfry

cielopark said:


> Nope. i dont have. I actually brought my TP19 in and they told me like that. the glue inside the four corners came off. they told me they cant do anything about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4839217
> 
> 
> if you awe the white spots, those are the holes





babyloove said:


> Take it back, this is unacceptable.....


Agree.  You'll always be thinking about it if you don't return it.


----------



## cielopark

smallfry said:


> Agree.  You'll always be thinking about it if you don't return it.





babyloove said:


> Take it back, this is unacceptable.....



This is really new piece. a 2020 piece. I wonder if the new pieces are thr same quality. Bought my TP19 middle of 2019 and didnt use it that much to cause a melting glue. I had my speedy b25 in DE replaced the hardware because it was tarnishing in very short period of time and when it came back to me the zippers are wavy. Do you think they will not ban me from complaining? To think that they even told me to just use my item for now? Sometimes the staff are snobbish when you go in for a repair/complaint and that makes me feel uncomfortable thats why came here to ask first


----------



## babyloove

cielopark said:


> This is really new piece. a 2020 piece. I wonder if the new pieces are thr same quality. Bought my TP19 middle of 2019 and didnt use it that much to cause a melting glue. I had my speedy b25 in DE replaced the hardware because it was tarnishing in very short period of time and when it came back to me the zippers are wavy. Do you think they will not ban me from complaining? To think that they even told me to just use my item for now? Sometimes the staff are snobbish when you go in for a repair/complaint and that makes me feel uncomfortable thats why came here to ask first



Don't accept any ******** they say. We pay full price for our items and we have the right to expect a bag without holes ... I'm not over inspecting any stitches but this is unacceptable ...


----------



## cielopark

babyloove said:


> Don't accept any ******** they say. We pay full price for our items and we have the right to expect a bag without holes ... I'm not over inspecting any stitches but this is unacceptable ...



Oh i hope i can be as strong as you.   Yes they are expensive bags actually. Im not over those stitches as well as misalignments. Or my glazing came off and even wavy zipper but a hole in the canvas is a no no for me. Thank you so much for the encouragement. Im just hoping for the best


----------



## babyloove

cielopark said:


> Oh i hope i can be as strong as you.   Yes they are expensive bags actually. Im not over those stitches as well as misalignments. Or my glazing came off and even wavy zipper but a hole in the canvas is a no no for me. Thank you so much for the encouragement. Im just hoping for the best


Exactly ... I don't expect to be perfect, I'm sure most of my bags are not perfectly align on the top and the bottom and I really don't mind ... But holes in the canvas and melting glazing ... No !


----------



## cielopark

babyloove said:


> Exactly ... I don't expect to be perfect, I'm sure most of my bags are not perfectly align on the top and the bottom and I really don't mind ... But holes in the canvas and melting glazing ... No !



Yes.and we pay premium price as well. Oh boy! Thank you so much for understanding me. I appreciate it a lot.


----------



## babyloove

cielopark said:


> Yes.and we pay premium price as well. Oh boy! Thank you so much for understanding me. I appreciate it a lot.


My pleasure


----------



## Mimi-2020

cielopark said:


> This is really new piece. a 2020 piece. I wonder if the new pieces are thr same quality. Bought my TP19 middle of 2019 and didnt use it that much to cause a melting glue. I had my speedy b25 in DE replaced the hardware because it was tarnishing in very short period of time and when it came back to me the zippers are wavy. Do you think they will not ban me from complaining? To think that they even told me to just use my item for now? Sometimes the staff are snobbish when you go in for a repair/complaint and that makes me feel uncomfortable thats why came here to ask first



Keeping you in our prayers. Go return it and be firm with the sales people  at the LV store. Remember, you’re the customer.

Report it to LV headquarter and BBB if the SA are rude to you again.


----------



## cielopark

Mimi-2020 said:


> Keeping you in our prayers. Go return it and be firm with the sales people  at the LV store. Remember, you’re the customer.
> 
> Report it to LV headquarter and BBB if the SA are rude to you again.




Thank you so much! I really appreciate the encouragement.  

I just hope i can gather my courage soon.


----------



## Destiny757

Hi!  So I received my 1st neverfull mm a few days ago and I think I was so excited to get it that I never inspected it.  I plan to use the bag quite often and while I will try not to overstuff it, it may get heavy at times.  Is this exposed stitching normal on the bottom?  It is only on one side of the bag. Do you feel it may cause issues in the future?  Should I go to the boutique to try to exchange?  Would love your opinions!


----------



## Mimi-2020

cielopark said:


> Thank you so much! I really appreciate the encouragement.
> 
> I just hope i can gather my courage soon.



Don’t be afraid, Cheer up and take this stress as an opportunity to grow. Confidence is from repeatedly practicing.

You go in there like You’re acting, you act it out and pretend you have no fear.
Stand tall as you walk in the store. If you’re frightened, they will take advantage of you.

The purpose of leading your attention to Chanel And Hermès Vintages was to let you know that there were other bags out there, not just LV.

If LV SA gives you trouble again, this would be the last time you will have to deal with them. Talk firmly in a calmly manner.

Once again, turn this unpleasant experience into an opportunity to grow.

I wouldn’t wait too long to return it though. Say a pray for courage. You’ll be fine.   

p.s that bag was not purchased online though, was it? Otherwise just mail it back, maybe easier.


----------



## Mimi-2020

Destiny757 said:


> Hi!  So I received my 1st neverfull mm a few days ago and I think I was so excited to get it that I never inspected it.  I plan to use the bag quite often and while I will try not to overstuff it, it may get heavy at times.  Is this exposed stitching normal on the bottom?  It is only on one side of the bag. Do you feel it may cause issues in the future?  Should I go to the boutique to try to exchange?  Would love your opinions!
> 
> View attachment 4840337
> 
> 
> View attachment 4840338
> 
> 
> View attachment 4840339


The corner on the last photo really doesn’t look good to me. Uneven stitches.
You have paid LV price for this bag, you should get LV quality. 
I would definitely exchange for a better one.


----------



## mdcx

Destiny757 said:


> Hi!  So I received my 1st neverfull mm a few days ago and I think I was so excited to get it that I never inspected it.  I plan to use the bag quite often and while I will try not to overstuff it, it may get heavy at times.  Is this exposed stitching normal on the bottom?  It is only on one side of the bag. Do you feel it may cause issues in the future?  Should I go to the boutique to try to exchange?  Would love your opinions!
> 
> View attachment 4840337
> 
> 
> View attachment 4840338
> 
> 
> View attachment 4840339


This doesn't look good enough to me. My NF has a consistent neat edge around the bottom. I would worry this section would start to seperate with weight in the bag.


----------



## Destiny757

Mimi-2020 said:


> The corner on the last photo really doesn’t look good to me. Uneven stitches.
> You have paid LV price for this bag, you should get LV quality.
> I would definitely exchange for a better one.





mdcx said:


> This doesn't look good enough to me. My NF has a consistent neat edge around the bottom. I would worry this section would start to seperate with weight in the bag.



thank you! bummed because she really is gorgeous but definitely concerned it would start to separate with weight in the bag.  I will try and go into the boutique next weekend to exchange.  I actually ended up returning 2 monogram key pouches for the same thing.  It seems like all the LV I receive that is MIU has this same stitching problem.

Since it will be an even exchange, do you know if they will honor the price?  Asking because I purchased last weekend during tax free weekend and would be bummed if I now had to pay the tax on the bag now.


----------



## Mimi-2020

Destiny757 said:


> thank you! bummed because she really is gorgeous but definitely concerned it would start to separate with weight in the bag.  I will try and go into the boutique next weekend to exchange.  I actually ended up returning 2 monogram key pouches for the same thing.  It seems like all the LV I receive that is MIU has this same stitching problem.
> 
> Since it will be an even exchange, do you know if they will honor the price?  Asking because I purchased last weekend during tax free weekend and would be bummed if I now had to pay the tax on the bag now.



no idea on taxes, but I rather pay the taxes if needed than keeping a bag I am not satisfied.


----------



## Destiny757

Mimi-2020 said:


> no idea on taxes, but I rather pay the taxes if needed than keeping a bag I am not satisfied.



very true!  thanks!


----------



## Mimi-2020

Destiny757 said:


> very true!  thanks!



Besides, state sales taxes will help funding local roads and schools. It’s a good cost. See it as a donation to our society.
Keep us posted!


----------



## mzroyalflyness

Purchased this on the 1st and now really examining it. Seems like it’s not cut straight. Like there’s just a slight tapering and it’s bothering me


----------



## cadkins588

EmmaM22 said:


> Hi everyone! I just received my Neverfull DE, I am wondering if the bottom corners of the bag is supposed to look like this? I have seen this bag was made also in May of 2020 so thinking this may have been a return, but not sure. Is this normal the bottom corners are not aligned and on some the canvas is over the base so worried this may not wear well? Any help appreciated
> 
> View attachment 4832169
> View attachment 4832170
> View attachment 4832173
> View attachment 4832174



I noticed this on my Neverfull MM in Monogram. Mine was made in France this year, during the second week of February. It sounds normal!


----------



## Mimi-2020

mzroyalflyness said:


> Purchased this on the 1st and now really examining it. Seems like it’s not cut straight. Like there’s just a slight tapering and it’s bothering me
> View attachment 4841190
> View attachment 4841191
> View attachment 4841190



Definitely a beautiful bag.

It’s hard to see from photos, but I think You mean, there is a mislining on the top of each panel where the two tiny triangle points adjacent to the tips of the handles.

Have you decided to exchange for a satisfying one? I would, for the price we have to pay for this bag. 

Good luck and Keep us posted.


----------



## mzroyalflyness

Mimi-2020 said:


> Definitely a beautiful bag.
> 
> It’s hard to see from photos, but I think You mean, there is a mislining on the top of each panel where the two tiny triangle points adjacent to the tips of the handles.
> 
> Have you decided to exchange for a satisfying one? I would, for the price we have to pay for this bag.
> 
> Good luck and Keep us posted.


Yes! That’s exactly what I mean. I went yesterday and they had 4 others to compare. I picked the best from those and exchanged it  it looks much better now and I’m happy with it. Thanks!


----------



## lvlover1986

My long awaited Nano Speedy arrived with some wonky piping. Thoughts? I’m not happy, but it was SO hard to get that I’m debating keeping it.


----------



## LilPochette

lvlover1986 said:


> My long awaited Nano Speedy arrived with some wonky piping. Thoughts? I’m not happy, but it was SO hard to get that I’m debating keeping it.
> 
> View attachment 4843970
> 
> 
> View attachment 4843971
> 
> 
> View attachment 4843972


That would drive me crazy! Even though this nano speedy was so hard to get, you should ask yourself whether you can look past this flaw when another nano speedy is available to purchase. Personally I would return it because this is definitely not going to be the last nano speedy available, and I’d drive myself crazy knowing I could’ve returned it but didnt. The only downside is that you might need to wait a loooong time to atb again


----------



## cielopark

lvlover1986 said:


> My long awaited Nano Speedy arrived with some wonky piping. Thoughts? I’m not happy, but it was SO hard to get that I’m debating keeping it.
> 
> View attachment 4843970
> 
> 
> View attachment 4843971
> 
> 
> View attachment 4843972



Oh the bottom part of the vachetta will bother me. but maybe you can train the vachetta to be like the other part of it? but comparing to my nano speedy i think i'll be okay with this. I found mine has micro holes on the canvas. Its hard to see under the normal light but if you go under the sunlight i can see the holes.


----------



## cielopark

Mimi-2020 said:


> Keeping you in our prayers. Go return it and be firm with the sales people  at the LV store. Remember, you’re the customer.
> 
> Report it to LV headquarter and BBB if the SA are rude to you again.





Mimi-2020 said:


> Don’t be afraid, Cheer up and take this stress as an opportunity to grow. Confidence is from repeatedly practicing.
> 
> You go in there like You’re acting, you act it out and pretend you have no fear.
> Stand tall as you walk in the store. If you’re frightened, they will take advantage of you.
> 
> The purpose of leading your attention to Chanel And Hermès Vintages was to let you know that there were other bags out there, not just LV.
> 
> If LV SA gives you trouble again, this would be the last time you will have to deal with them. Talk firmly in a calmly manner.
> 
> Once again, turn this unpleasant experience into an opportunity to grow.
> 
> I wouldn’t wait too long to return it though. Say a pray for courage. You’ll be fine.
> 
> p.s that bag was not purchased online though, was it? Otherwise just mail it back, maybe easier.



Update guys; Went to LV today to have my bag check. Told them the problem and even show the photos i got when i was checking it at home. As i expected, the manager and SA told me they cant see any problem at all. They ask me how did i find out. So i explained it to them. The manager check my bag, he can't see anything. So he tried to use his flashlight in his phone and saw what im saying. he said its normal. Its the coating of the canvas. So i wonder if its the same with other nano speedy but of course, they dont have nano speedy available. he said even if they will send it to repair shop, the repair guys will question them what is the problem(they need to send a report). So basically they want me to enjoy the bag and if something happens to the canvas(knock on the wood nothing will happen) i can just go back there. But im kinda anxious about using this bag. I actually didnt baby it but still caring for it(if that makes sense) so now i feel like i need to baby it to prevent any future issues.


----------



## babyloove

I would return and get something else


----------



## bisbeepurse

Hi! I just picked up my online order key pouch from the store and when I unzipped it, I noticed the "Louis Vuitton Paris" is super faded! Is this normal?


----------



## Mimi-2020

cielopark said:


> Update guys; Went to LV today to have my bag check. Told them the problem and even show the photos i got when i was checking it at home. As i expected, the manager and SA told me they cant see any problem at all. They ask me how did i find out. So i explained it to them. The manager check my bag, he can't see anything. So he tried to use his flashlight in his phone and saw what im saying. he said its normal. Its the coating of the canvas. So i wonder if its the same with other nano speedy but of course, they dont have nano speedy available. he said even if they will send it to repair shop, the repair guys will question them what is the problem(they need to send a report). So basically they want me to enjoy the bag and if something happens to the canvas(knock on the wood nothing will happen) i can just go back there. But im kinda anxious about using this bag. I actually didnt baby it but still caring for it(if that makes sense) so now i feel like i need to baby it to prevent any future issues.



As an unsatisfied  customer,  you can return the bag without any reasons.
I would go back as soon as tomorrow.  Don’t wait any longer. You have two weeks to return, right?

you might be a bit too soft. Be firm in a calmly manner, and go for it! You can do this!


----------



## cielopark

Mimi-2020 said:


> As an unsatisfied  customer,  you can return the bag without any reasons.
> I would go back as soon as tomorrow.  Don’t wait any longer. You have two weeks to return, right?
> 
> you might be a bit too soft. Be firm in a calmly manner, and go for it! You can do this!



Oh i forgot to say i purchased last february. But that will not count as wear and tear for such a short period of time and a to a small bag. I always do ask them with a calmly manner.


----------



## Mimi-2020

cielopark said:


> Oh i forgot to say i purchased last february. But that will not count as wear and tear for such a short period of time and a to a small bag. I always do ask them with a calmly manner.



I see, I thought you had just received the bag.

It’s funny the manager could not see the tiny hole, even we could from your photos.

Maybe, the tiny holes are just imprints and are not actually holes. That’s why when the manager used a light to examine the material, he/she couldn’t see them.

if its


bisbeepurse said:


> Hi! I just picked up my online order key pouch from the store and when I unzipped it, I noticed the "Louis Vuitton Paris" is super faded! Is this normal?
> 
> View attachment 4846403


It’s not going to be good for resale value. Besides, do you know people actually return fake items to the stores/ online centers and not being caught.

I would exchange for another one.

If you don’t mind, could you post a few more photos? It would be interesting to see if this is a fake one.


----------



## Mimi-2020

cielopark said:


> Oh i forgot to say i purchased last february. But that will not count as wear and tear for such a short period of time and a to a small bag. I always do ask them with a calmly manner.



since I had realized return nor repair was an option to you, I went back to examine your photos again.

do you know that LV canvas is made with a piece canvas layered with plastic coatings?

Let’s see again, check if the tiny holes are showing all the way through the canvas or just on the plastic coating.

The issue might just be the plastic coat. I suspect when liquid plastic is layered on the canvas, somehow tiny bubbles were created, tiny bubbles dried up, tiny holes appeared.

I think it might just a poor plastic layering job.

check if my hypothesis is correct. If so, there is no need to worry. The bag should hold up well.


----------



## cielopark

Mimi-2020 said:


> since I had realized return nor repair was an option to you, I went back to examine your photos again.
> 
> do you know that LV canvas is made with a piece canvas layered with plastic coatings?
> 
> Let’s see again, check if the tiny holes are showing all the way through the canvas or just on the plastic coating.
> 
> The issue might just be the plastic coat. I suspect when liquid plastic is layered on the canvas, somehow tiny bubbles were created, tiny bubbles dried up, tiny holes appeared.
> 
> I think it might just a poor plastic layering job.
> 
> check if my hypothesis is correct. If so, there is no need to worry. The bag should hold up well.



Oh wow! your better at explaining than the manager.   I know that its made of canvas but i dont know how many layers nor what kind of layers. Your hypothesis makes more sense than the manager. I understand what you mean.

For the tiny holes showing all the through the canvas, how will i determine if its goung all the way through? 

I hope it will holp up atleast for more than 5yrs or more


----------



## Mimi-2020

Yes, that’s what my SA told me. Even though I didn’t buy anything from him, he was kind and told him how the canvas was processed as they showed him in his training sessions.

check from the inside of the bag, that is the base canvas,
if there is any holes going through the canvas, you should be able to see holes there.

Your tiny holes have round and smooth circumference. They look like air holes ( better way to describe them as air holes than air bubbles), not needle punching holes.

because the plastic coating is soft and flexible yet strong, it’s okay to have tiny holes in them, holes should not get bigger.

I do baby my two vintage speedy bags though. I’ll show you how to take care of the vachetta leather in other thread if you want.

maybe ‘the best conditioner thread‘ when I have time.


----------



## cielopark

You mean the lin


Mimi-2020 said:


> Yes, that’s what my SA told me. Even though I didn’t buy anything from him, he was kind and told him how the canvas was processed as they showed him in his training sessions.
> 
> check from the inside of the bag, that is the base canvas,
> if there is any holes going through the canvas, you should be able to see holes there.
> 
> Your tiny holes have round and smooth circumference. They look like air holes ( better way to describe them as air holes than air bubbles), not needle punching holes.
> 
> because the plastic coating is soft and flexible yet strong, it’s okay to have tiny holes in them, holes should not get bigger.
> 
> I do baby my two vintage speedy bags though. I’ll show you how to take care of the vachetta leather in other thread if you want.
> 
> maybe ‘the best conditioner thread‘ when I have time.
> [/QUOTE
> 
> You mean the lining inside is the canvas is the base? i thought the lining and the base is different. Well fortunately no holes from the lining inside. The tiny holes are from the outside. It seems like air holes because its rounded.
> 
> My nano speedy is the only bag with vachetta actually, the rest is just the pull tab or the PA with vachetta strap. And i dont mind not treating them. But i dont want it to turn black in the future tho.
> 
> Im just really hoping the tiny holes/air holes will not get bigger.
> They had the nano noe in stock but the manager dont want the SA to bring it out to compare instead he ask him to bring out the speedy b25 for comparisson. (of course it will be totally different)


----------



## Mimi-2020

cielopark said:


> You mean the lin



Speedy bags shouldn’t have any linings. The inside brown cloth is the back side of the canvas. Got it?


----------



## cielopark

Mimi-2020 said:


> Speedy bags shouldn’t have any linings. The inside brown cloth is the back side of the canvas. Got it?



Oh No! Sorry i didnt know this is the only message i have. I didnt know this is what i replied to you. Now i got it. because i always thought they call the inside "lining".


----------



## Mimi-2020

cielopark said:


> Oh No! Sorry i didnt know this is the only message i have. I didnt know this is what i replied to you. Now i got it. because i always thought they call the inside "lining".



Yes, no holes on the back the canvas,  right?


----------



## ohmyheart

Hi All! I’m new to Purse Forum but came across a handful of articles on defects for LV PSM backpacks. I got mine last summer in Vegas but it was sourced in the East Coast at another store. I had zipper issues which I brought in and they deemed it not defective and helped me wax it up.

Today, admiring my bags, I noticed lifting of canvas and what looks to be peeling. I called and they said send pictures to assess for a repair, but I know many have been able to get credit. I’m nervous for the repair since it’ll be time away from my bag and secondly it’ll be the same bag, and still may have issue.


Can you help me see if this is defects starting? I barely use the bag and it’s in overall great condition. I’m kinda bummed and think this may get worse though not bad as some I’ve seen. I’m nervous it may start cracking. 

Any tips on approaching the store or customer service would be helpful as this is my first time dealing with this.  Thanks in advance! Pictures attached.


----------



## KimTX

That's not glazing, but it's a canvas defect.


----------



## ohmyheart

KimTX said:


> That's not glazing, but it's a canvas defect.



Thanks! It’s kind of a small area unless you look. Any suggestions on what I should do or how to approach the store? Will they say that’s “wear”?


----------



## MSV0

Maybe its just the pic but I can't tell anything is wrong, but in my experience the squeaky wheel gets the oil so if it bothers you don't give up.


----------



## ohmyheart

MSV0 said:


> Maybe its just the pic but I can't tell anything is wrong, but in my experience the squeaky wheel gets the oil so if it bothers you don't give up.


Will do! It’s like small bits of peeling but unsure if it’ll get worse. Any tips? The LV store by me has been rude before when I told them about my zipper concerns. I’m wondering if I should go to a department store with LV inside.


----------



## MSV0

Different SA's will help more or less. In life if you call a company and talk to someone and call right back another person may tell you something different. If you get 3 people who tell you the same thing than I would trust them. Once you buy more than one bag you usually have specific SA that you vibe with and stick with and then they will give you VIP treatment.


----------



## ohmyheart

Thank you for your tip!  I will try to go see one this week


----------



## MSV0

Good luck!


----------



## Amy_nl

I had the same issue with peeling canvas but at the corners of the PS pm size. It started within 2 days after purchase however, I barely used it...
Went to the boutique and it was deemed defected. I choose for a credit note, since this issue is an known problem with this bag, unfortunately.


----------



## ohmyheart

Amy_nl said:


> I had the same issue with peeling canvas but at the corners of the PS pm size. It started within 2 days after purchase however, I barely used it...
> Went to the boutique and it was deemed defected. I choose for a credit note, since this issue is an known problem with this bag, unfortunately.
> 
> View attachment 4848642
> 
> 
> View attachment 4848643


Thank you! Did you return it at the sane store? I’m contemplating since I bought this out of state (and it was shipped from out of state lol) to my state. I have a free standing store but they’re not nice but there’s also LV Bloomies, Saks and NM near me. Unsure what to proceed.


----------



## ohmyheart

Also have this lifting/peeling on both sides up, does anyone have thoughts?  Is this defective as well? I really don’t use the bag often :/ bought late last August


----------



## cielopark

Mimi-2020 said:


> Yes, no holes on the back the canvas,  right?



Yes No holes. Im just hoping it will not get worse. Do you think if i try another store will they say the same to me? I didnt like the manager who we talked to because he was so loud while talking to us and the attention of everyone in the store is all to us. Even 2 SA were there looking at us and maybe wondering what will be the manager's decision.


----------



## Amy_nl

ohmyheart said:


> Thank you! Did you return it at the sane store? I’m contemplating since I bought this out of state (and it was shipped from out of state lol) to my state. I have a free standing store but they’re not nice but there’s also LV Bloomies, Saks and NM near me. Unsure what to proceed.



Yes I did, however I do have a long purchase history with LV. The SA, (which I did not like!) said that because I was their long term customer, they helped me out.

I wouldn’t go to a a store with bad cs. Try other stores. You might have more luck with better service... 
Good luck!


----------



## ohmyheart

Amy_nl said:


> Yes I did, however I do have a long purchase history with LV. The SA, (which I did not like!) said that because I was their long term customer, they helped me out.
> 
> I wouldn’t go to a a store with bad cs. Try other stores. You might have more luck with better service...
> Good luck!


Thank you!! I’ll try the department stores first, then maybe do an online outreach with them. Wear is wear but if you didn’t wear and it’s like this, that’s an issue.


----------



## ivette29

I purchased my Speedy 25 in DE this past June. I take brakes from using it and make sure I store it in its dust bag. I leave it in my closet. Today I noticed that the LV buttons are looking very old and rusted? I’m not too sure what might be the reason. Is this normal? Help


----------



## ivette29

I just purchased my Speedy this past June. I’m noticing that the LV buttons are starting to fade or rust? Why is this happening , can it be fixable? I always store the bag in its dust bag and it stays in my closet. Help!


----------



## darlingxn1ki

ivette29 said:


> I just purchased my Speedy this past June. I’m noticing that the LV buttons are starting to fade or rust? Why is this happening , can it be fixable? I always store the bag in its dust bag and it stays in my closet. Help!
> 
> View attachment 4849375
> 
> 
> View attachment 4849376



not sure I see what you’re referring to.


----------



## Mimi-2020

ivette29 said:


> I just purchased my Speedy this past June. I’m noticing that the LV buttons are starting to fade or rust? Why is this happening , can it be fixable? I always store the bag in its dust bag and it stays in my closet. Help!
> 
> View attachment 4849375
> 
> 
> View attachment 4849376



When my vintage speedy arrived from Japan, it had rusts on the copper tone buttons too.

I was afraid to use metal polishing that could remove the plating and make the situation worse.

Somehow, I decided to give this suede leather cleaner called Aquila a try (since I had it already). Surprisingly, it did help with removing the rust without removing the plating.

to prevent further rusting, I would put a few dry agent packs in the dust bag when I store my bag, and avoid getting it close to sea salty air.

the only thing is that my speedy must be made in the 90’s, not sure is the hardwares were still made the same material as yours.

Aquila (sold at Amazon) also makes small bottles, if your interested to give it a try. I hope it will work for you too.


----------



## boyoverboard

Honestly, I don't see that on your photos, it looks fine to me, but these are just gold coated, and they will fade over time, unfortunately. It might be possible to have them replaced, but when it happens to my items it doesn't bother me, I just think of it as adding character! 



ivette29 said:


> I just purchased my Speedy this past June. I’m noticing that the LV buttons are starting to fade or rust? Why is this happening , can it be fixable? I always store the bag in its dust bag and it stays in my closet. Help!
> 
> View attachment 4849375
> 
> 
> View attachment 4849376


----------



## JadaStormy

Looks fine. Definitely not rusted. You can use brasso metal polish to shine it up if you want, but it looks perfectly fine.


----------



## ivette29

darlingxn1ki said:


> not sure I see what you’re referring to.


I tried my best to get it to show . The second picture shows it more, maybe you have to zoom in on it.


----------



## hideawayaqua

Purchased my Pochette Metis in-store about a week ago and now I'm in a dilemma.
I ordered online a couple of times for PM previously but returned all due to various issues. This one has the best glazing, front alignment, s-lock placement among all the bags I came across so far. It is also a MIF piece which is harder to come by here in the U.S.. When the SA gave me this bag, I noticed a few stains and a scratch (not pictured) on the top handle, vachetta has uneven patina already, and the monogram alignment is a bit off at the back. I told myself don't be too picky -- leather will patina after all, back alignment shouldn't be a deal breaker since the front looks so great. So I brought her home. However, upon closer inspection, these "bubbles" caught my eyes... Is this normal?


----------



## beautycase

I can’t see anything, but you can always go to LV and ask.


----------



## kikiii_24

So I’ve had my bumbag since May and have only used it a handful of times but switch bags regularly. Yesterday, when I switched into it I noticed the glazing on the end of one of the straps has split. Is this normal? I am pretty gentle on my bags so I’m not sure how this would happen.


----------



## Mimi-2020

hideawayaqua said:


> Purchased my Pochette Metis in-store about a week ago and now I'm in a dilemma.
> I ordered online a couple of times for PM previously but returned all due to various issues. This one has the best glazing, front alignment, s-lock placement among all the bags I came across so far. It is also a MIF piece which is harder to come by here in the U.S.. When the SA gave me this bag, I noticed a few stains and a scratch (not pictured) on the top handle, vachetta has uneven patina already, and the monogram alignment is a bit off at the back. I told myself don't be too picky -- leather will patina after all, back alignment shouldn't be a deal breaker since the front looks so great. So I brought her home. However, upon closer inspection, these "bubbles" caught my eyes... Is this normal?
> 
> View attachment 4850139
> View attachment 4850140
> View attachment 4850141


I don’t have the some LV bag as yours, but the bubbles don’t  look good in my humble opinion.

The stains on the handle can be less visible, I will show you how if you’re interested.

However, I probably wouldn’t keep the bag if I cannot totally be in love with it.


----------



## Mimi-2020

kikiii_24 said:


> So I’ve had my bumbag since May and have only used it a handful of times but switch bags regularly. Yesterday, when I switched into it I noticed the glazing on the end of one of the straps has split. Is this normal? I am pretty gentle on my bags so I’m not sure how this would happen.
> 
> View attachment 4851254


 Is there a split end? 
I would clean up the glazing (glue) at the split end of the strap, then use the tip of a tooth pick with a just a little super glue to seal it back.


----------



## Lovesushiii

Hey guys, so I’ve finally received my long awaited speedy nano, and one of the chaps is much more wrinkled than the others and it has 3 indentations/gouges on top, and there is also a chip in the red glazing on the strap... thoughts on what I should do? I’ve emailed customer care and just waiting on a response because there is none in stock that I can exchange for .. 

What should I do


----------



## lily94

Hey guys, I just recently received my multi pochette accessories. Out of curiosity, should the sides be like this? I've just stuffed the item with a t-shirt since the bottom is a bit bumpy but I'm not sure if it will fix the sides.


----------



## kikiii_24

Gphammy said:


> Hey guys, so I’ve finally received my long awaited speedy nano, and one of the chaps is much more wrinkled than the others and it has 3 indentations/gouges on top, and there is also a chip in the red glazing on the strap... thoughts on what I should do? I’ve emailed customer care and just waiting on a response because there is none in stock that I can exchange for ..
> 
> What should I do
> 
> View attachment 4851459
> 
> 
> View attachment 4851460
> 
> 
> View attachment 4851461



I honestly don’t think it’s that bad but if you could maybe you can take it to the store so a CA could look at it?


----------



## kikiii_24

lily94 said:


> Hey guys, I just recently received my multi pochette accessories. Out of curiosity, should the sides be like this? I've just stuffed the item with a t-shirt since the bottom is a bit bumpy but I'm not sure if it will fix the sides.
> 
> View attachment 4852001



Hmmmm, that looks more like a stitching issue to me. I did own the MPA but returned it twice due to stitching issues. I know someone on here mentioned a blow dryer on low to try and fix the bubbles? Supposedly the heat is supposed to help alleviate it. Maybe try doing that? If not, contact your CA and see if you could exchange it for another one if it bothers you too much.


----------



## SpacetimeDripples

I recently purchased a Amazone sling bag. What do you guys think about the bottom of this bag? My SA saids it’s normal.


----------



## viewwing

Gphammy said:


> Hey guys, so I’ve finally received my long awaited speedy nano, and one of the chaps is much more wrinkled than the others and it has 3 indentations/gouges on top, and there is also a chip in the red glazing on the strap... thoughts on what I should do? I’ve emailed customer care and just waiting on a response because there is none in stock that I can exchange for ..
> 
> What should I do
> 
> View attachment 4851459
> 
> 
> View attachment 4851460
> 
> 
> View attachment 4851461


The rivets on the chaps are slanted. That would annoy me more than the wrinkled chaps!


----------



## naiyuuu

lvlover1986 said:


> My long awaited Nano Speedy arrived with some wonky piping. Thoughts? I’m not happy, but it was SO hard to get that I’m debating keeping it.
> 
> View attachment 4843970
> 
> 
> View attachment 4843971
> 
> 
> View attachment 4843972



I just received a nano speedy with similar piping  

curious to see what you did with yours? did you end up returning or keep? I can’t decide what to do....


----------



## naiyuuu

Gphammy said:


> Hey guys, so I’ve finally received my long awaited speedy nano, and one of the chaps is much more wrinkled than the others and it has 3 indentations/gouges on top, and there is also a chip in the red glazing on the strap... thoughts on what I should do? I’ve emailed customer care and just waiting on a response because there is none in stock that I can exchange for ..
> 
> What should I do
> 
> View attachment 4851459
> 
> 
> View attachment 4851460
> 
> 
> View attachment 4851461



Hi! I’m in a similar situation with my new nano speedy  my piping on the speedy is uneven and there is a small cut on one side where the leather connects with the piping. It’s small details but really bothers me and I’m debating if I want to return mine.

I emailed the LV repair center and waiting for their reply also 

but not sure what I should do or if I’m being extra picky?
Any advice or feedback is appreciated from anyone!


----------



## Mimi-2020

naiyuuu said:


> Hi! I’m in a similar situation with my new nano speedy  my piping on the speedy is uneven and there is a small cut on one side where the leather connects with the piping. It’s small details but really bothers me and I’m debating if I want to return mine.
> 
> I emailed the LV repair center and waiting for their reply also
> 
> but not sure what I should do or if I’m being extra picky?
> Any advice or feedback is appreciated from anyone!
> 
> View attachment 4853680
> 
> 
> View attachment 4853681


Take a close look at the piping. It is becoming loose already though.


----------



## naiyuuu

Mimi-2020 said:


> Take a close look at the piping. It is becoming loose already though.



yes absolutely! I received it out of the box like that and was concerned since the beginning 

Not sure what I should do from here since this bag is so hard to get and I can’t seem to find another one to exchange.


----------



## Mimi-2020

naiyuuu said:


> Hi! I’m in a similar situation with my new nano speedy  my piping on the speedy is uneven and there is a small cut on one side where the leather connects with the piping. It’s small details but really bothers me and I’m debating if I want to return mine.
> 
> I emailed the LV repair center and waiting for their reply also
> 
> but not sure what I should do or if I’m being extra picky?
> Any advice or feedback is appreciated from anyone!
> 
> View attachment 4853680
> 
> 
> View attachment 4853681


I’m afraid that piping is not sewed in properly as it is supposed to be. You think so?


----------



## naiyuuu

Mimi-2020 said:


> I’m afraid that piping is not sewed in properly as it is supposed to be. You think so?



That might be the reason for the loose piping! But the entire piping is just pretty uneven and off from what I see....

I’m hoping I can get it repaired since exchanging this might be impossible... 

Not sure if they will allow me to send in? I hope I’m not being too picky with this...


----------



## Mimi-2020

naiyuuu said:


> yes absolutely! I received it out of the box like that and was concerned since the beginning
> 
> Not sure what I should do from here since this bag is so hard to get and I can’t seem to find another one to exchange.


But I’m afraid the piping will fall apart thought.
One lady on this blog told me, LV gave her a disappointing repair job, so I wouldn’t count on their repairing will make it better.
They probably would not even let you return nor exchange once it’s being repaired.


----------



## Mimi-2020

naiyuuu said:


> That might be the reason for the loose piping! But the entire piping is just pretty uneven and off from what I see....
> 
> I’m hoping I can get it repaired since exchanging this might be impossible...
> 
> Not sure if they will allow me to send in? I hope I’m not being too picky with this...
> 
> View attachment 4853694
> 
> 
> View attachment 4853695


 Yes, I see, the right end section of piping in the first photo is not sewed in properly. You’ll have issues with it, I’m afraid.


----------



## naiyuuu

Mimi-2020 said:


> Yes, I see, the right end section of piping in the first photo is not sewed in properly. You’ll have issues with it, I’m afraid.



yes thank you! That is exactly my concern as well.
It’s just very stressful and sad to see this bag I’ve waited so long for to come with these issues


----------



## Mimi-2020

Gphammy said:


> Hey guys, so I’ve finally received my long awaited speedy nano, and one of the chaps is much more wrinkled than the others and it has 3 indentations/gouges on top, and there is also a chip in the red glazing on the strap... thoughts on what I should do? I’ve emailed customer care and just waiting on a response because there is none in stock that I can exchange for ..
> 
> What should I do
> 
> View attachment 4851459
> 
> 
> View attachment 4851460
> 
> 
> View attachment 4851461


Wrinkles do not seem too bad to me. Little chipping off on the red paint can be touched up with a little acrylic paint.

let me attach a photo of my vintage speedy that’s made in the 90’s in France when everything was lined up and sewed up perfectly back then. Ha, it’s gotten wrinkles on the patch too.


----------



## naiyuuu

Mimi-2020 said:


> But I’m afraid the piping will fall apart thought.
> One lady on this blog told me, LV gave her a disappointing repair job, so I wouldn’t count on their repairing will make it better.
> They probably would not even let you return nor exchange once it’s being repaired.



this is good to know!! 
thank you so much for your input!!


----------



## Mimi-2020

naiyuuu said:


> yes thank you! That is exactly my concern as well.
> It’s just very stressful and sad to see this bag I’ve waited so long for to come with these issues



I wish I could tell you to over look this uneven piping issue. Not even the bag is kinda of out of shape, also the loose piping is a major issue.
Repair might not be successful, then more stress you’ll have with this expensive bag that’s supposed to bring you much joy.


----------



## Jeunesse

I finally got my pochette accessoires! I haven’t worn it yet as I am unsure about what appears to be a crack in the canvas. It is on both sides of the d ring (under my finger in the pic). Is this normal? There’s no glazing there, just appears to be a cut in the canvas and you can see the lining underneath.  Thank you.


----------



## Mimi-2020

Jeunesse said:


> I finally got my pochette accessoires! I haven’t worn it yet as I am unsure about what appears to be a crack in the canvas. It is on both sides of the d ring (under my finger in the pic). Is this normal? There’s no glazing there, just appears to be a cut in the canvas and you can see the lining underneath.  Thank you.
> 
> View attachment 4854197
> 
> 
> View attachment 4854198



yes, that’s a cut. If you decide to keep the bag, use it with caution.


----------



## Jeunesse

Mimi-2020 said:


> yes, that’s a cut. If you decide to keep the bag, use it with caution.



 So I guess this isn’t how it’s supposed to look? I called the LV in my city and made an appointment for tomorrow. The CA on the phone said they could do a refund but may be unlikely they can exchange it due to the item being very hard to find at the moment. He was surprised I was able to get my hands on one.


----------



## Mimi-2020

Jeunesse said:


> So I guess this isn’t how it’s supposed to look? I called the LV in my city and made an appointment for tomorrow. The CA on the phone said they could do a refund but may be unlikely they can exchange it due to the item being very hard to find at the moment. He was surprised I was able to get my hands on one.


Yes, there are two such cuts on that end. I wonder if scarcity and your love to this bag can weight over the defects. 

As photo shows, the one at your finger is not as bad.
It seems like the lower cut is more than cosmetic to me. My guess is that it might get bigger as the material bends when it’s put on pressure.

you might be able to find something you like in the store. Best luck. Keep us posted.


----------



## Jeunesse

Mimi-2020 said:


> Yes, there are two such cuts on that end. I wonder if scarcity and your love to this bag can weight over the defects.
> 
> As photo shows, the one at your finger is not as bad.
> It seems like the lower cut is more than cosmetic to me. My guess is that it might get bigger as the material bends when it’s put on pressure.
> 
> you might be able to find something you like in the store. Best luck. Keep us posted.


Thank you for your input. I brought it to the Lv in my city this morning and was told “we see this a lot. People expect leather quality in a canvas product.”  The CA told me canvas is prone to cracking.  It was disappointing as it’s a brand new product. I have other canvas LV products that do not have any cracks. She suggested I hold on to the item as it’s such a tough item to find and they haven’t had it in their store since November! I asked if the cut was to expand, would LV take the item back as I have read on purseforum that they sometimes do. She said they have no warranty on items and their return policy is only for 30 days.

I just got off the phone with client services and they will issue an order for an exchange. I will have to send this pochette back and when there is a new one available, I will receive it.

i am disappointed that the CS I spoke to yesterday on the phone said exchanges are not possible due to the item being out of stock. Yet today, no problem with issuing an exchange request even though item is still out of stock!


----------



## Destiny757

Jeunesse said:


> Thank you for your input. I brought it to the Lv in my city this morning and was told “we see this a lot. People expect leather quality in a canvas product.”  The CA told me canvas is prone to cracking.  It was disappointing as it’s a brand new product. I have other canvas LV products that do not have any cracks. She suggested I hold on to the item as it’s such a tough item to find and they haven’t had it in their store since November! I asked if the cut was to expand, would LV take the item back as I have read on purseforum that they sometimes do. She said they have no warranty on items and their return policy is only for 30 days.
> 
> I just got off the phone with client services and they will issue an order for an exchange. I will have to send this pochette back and when there is a new one available, I will receive it.
> 
> i am disappointed that the CS I spoke to yesterday on the phone said exchanges are not possible due to the item being out of stock. Yet today, no problem with issuing an exchange request even though item is still out of stock!



I had a similar issue with a key pouch when they were near impossible to get a few months back.  CS told me the best option was an exchange because they work on securing another one for you when you initiate the exchange so you don’t have to stalk the site for another.  They said I pretty much would jump to the “front of the line” when one became available and it stayed in order in preparation until they received the old one. After I shipped the key pouch back and they received it, I got the new key pouch 2 days later.  

It is so frustrating getting different answers depending on the rep you get on the phone and it happens all too often with LV.


----------



## Mimi-2020

Jeunesse said:


> Thank you for your input. I brought it to the Lv in my city this morning and was told “we see this a lot. People expect leather quality in a canvas product.”  The CA told me canvas is prone to cracking.  It was disappointing as it’s a brand new product. I have other canvas LV products that do not have any cracks. She suggested I hold on to the item as it’s such a tough item to find and they haven’t had it in their store since November! I asked if the cut was to expand, would LV take the item back as I have read on purseforum that they sometimes do. She said they have no warranty on items and their return policy is only for 30 days.
> 
> I just got off the phone with client services and they will issue an order for an exchange. I will have to send this pochette back and when there is a new one available, I will receive it.
> 
> i am disappointed that the CS I spoke to yesterday on the phone said exchanges are not possible due to the item being out of stock. Yet today, no problem with issuing an exchange request even though item is still out of stock!



Thank you for keeping me updated.
In my humble opinion, 
the SA told you,  ‘canvas is prone to cracking‘, she shouldn’t have suggested you to hold on to it. 
This  crack will prone to get bigger then, right?

I’m glad that you called LV online store again and had a chance to speak to a helpful agent. 

 All the best to you on the upcoming  new exchange. ❤️


----------



## Jeunesse

Destiny757 said:


> I had a similar issue with a key pouch when they were near impossible to get a few months back.  CS told me the best option was an exchange because they work on securing another one for you when you initiate the exchange so you don’t have to stalk the site for another.  They said I pretty much would jump to the “front of the line” when one became available and it stayed in order in preparation until they received the old one. After I shipped the key pouch back and they received it, I got the new key pouch 2 days later.
> 
> It is so frustrating getting different answers depending on the rep you get on the phone and it happens all too often with LV.


Thank you. I’m glad to hear that Destiny757. I don’t want to go back to stalking the website.
Mimi2020, I agree. I take care of my bags but I don’t baby it. I am of the belief that you should enjoy your bags. Hard to do so if there’s already a crack at a stress point!


----------



## Mimi-2020

Jeunesse said:


> Thank you. I’m glad to hear that Destiny757. I don’t want to go back to stalking the website.
> Mimi2020, I agree. I take care of my bags but I don’t baby it. I am of the belief that you should enjoy your bags. Hard to do so if there’s already a crack at a stress point!



p.s. If there were no cuts, LV coated canvas is supposed to be very sturdy and flexible. I doubt that it will be prone to cracking, not on my 20+ years old Speedy bags anyway.
They look good as new.

LV started out making durable high end traveling luggage trunks and bags. Durability was their trademark.


----------



## boyoverboard

Jeunesse said:


> Thank you for your input. I brought it to the Lv in my city this morning and was told “we see this a lot. People expect leather quality in a canvas product.”  The CA told me canvas is prone to cracking.  It was disappointing as it’s a brand new product. I have other canvas LV products that do not have any cracks. She suggested I hold on to the item as it’s such a tough item to find and they haven’t had it in their store since November! I asked if the cut was to expand, would LV take the item back as I have read on purseforum that they sometimes do. She said they have no warranty on items and their return policy is only for 30 days.
> 
> I just got off the phone with client services and they will issue an order for an exchange. I will have to send this pochette back and when there is a new one available, I will receive it.
> 
> i am disappointed that the CS I spoke to yesterday on the phone said exchanges are not possible due to the item being out of stock. Yet today, no problem with issuing an exchange request even though item is still out of stock!



"Canvas is prone to cracking." That's absolutely ridiculous. I have a pochette accessories that is TWENTY years old and the canvas is in pristine condition! In fact, none of my pieces have cracked canvas. That's not part of normal wear and tear. Dulling or scratched or faded hardware, yes. Leather darkening and wrinkling, yes. Sometimes fading of the canvas, yes. Cracking? No. What nonsense.

Glad they're exchanging this for you!


----------



## twinleaf

Hi guys! Need some advice/opinions. I purchased two mono PA’s this week (will be returning one for sure) and I need some advice/opinions. One of the bags has straighter stitching BUT it has a small hole in the canvas near the zipper; the second has wonky stitching but no hole!! I know I may sound suuuuper picky but I’m so conflicted! I debated on returning both but it took me such a long time to find these bags that I decided to keep one, but not sure which it should be!! So disheartened because this is my second LV piece and I love the bag


----------



## Mimi-2020

twinleaf said:


> Hi guys! Need some advice/opinions. I purchased two mono PA’s this week (will be returning one for sure) and I need some advice/opinions. One of the bags has straighter stitching BUT it has a small hole in the canvas near the zipper; the second has wonky stitching but no hole!! I know I may sound suuuuper picky but I’m so conflicted! I debated on returning both but it took me such a long time to find these bags that I decided to keep one, but not sure which it should be!! So disheartened because this is my second LV piece and I love the bag
> 
> View attachment 4856357
> 
> 
> View attachment 4856358


It seems like there is a tiny cut on the  #1 bag right beside the right hand corner too (photo attached).
I would be concerned if that cut will get bigger from wearing and tearing. 

Not sure if the tiny hole in the second photo will cause the thread to run neither.

the second bag only has cosmetic issue on the slanted stitchings if the reverse side of it is okay.
Please Check on the reverse side of bag #2 at that stitching area, is there any issues on the inside caused by this slanted stitching job? Hope i helped.


----------



## twinleaf

Mimi-2020 said:


> It seems like there is a tiny cut on the  #1 bag right beside the right hand corner too (photo attached).
> I would be concerned if that cut will get bigger from wearing and tearing.
> 
> Not sure if the tiny hole in the second photo will cause the thread to run neither.
> 
> the second bag only has cosmetic issue on the slanted stitchings if the reverse side of it is okay.
> Please Check on the reverse side of bag #2 at that stitching area, is there any issues on the inside caused by this slanted stitching job? Hope i helped.
> 
> View attachment 4856390



thank you so much for responding!! I attached another photo of Bag 1 and it looks like it’s the lining/stitching overlapping a bit  I checked Bag 2 for the same issue on the side with the vachetta tab and it appears to be straight, I don’t recognize anything from the inside that would cause the stitching to be diagonal


----------



## Mimi-2020

twinleaf said:


> thank you so much for responding!! I attached another photo of Bag 1 and it looks like it’s the lining/stitching overlapping a bit  I checked Bag 2 for the same issue on the side with the vachetta tab and it appears to be straight, I don’t recognize anything from the inside that would cause the stitching to be diagonal
> 
> View attachment 4856410



Check on the previous page of this thread. The lady has a cut at that some corner. I don’t think yours is that steep.
is it going to get bigger like hers? I’m not sure though.


----------



## twinleaf

Mimi-2020 said:


> Check on the previous page of this thread. The lady has a cut at that some corner. I don’t think yours is that steep.
> is it going to get bigger like hers? I’m not sure though.



I probably won't risk it, it's the same bag with the tiny hole in the front so I may keep the other one with the slanted stitching


----------



## Mimi-2020

twinleaf said:


> I probably won't risk it, it's the same bag with the tiny hole in the front so I may keep the other one with the slanted stitching


Once you decide to love it and use it, do you think you can be happy with bag #2 which has cosmetic issues?

if so, and the bag is hard to get, I would agree with you to keep #2 and enjoy it.


----------



## twinleaf

Mimi-2020 said:


> Once you decide to love it and use it, do you think you can be happy with bag #2 which has cosmetic issues?
> 
> if so, and the bag is hard to get, I would agree with you to keep #2 and enjoy it.


Thank you so much for your help


----------



## Ytjhia

Hello all,
I just purchased recto verso card holder and empreinte key pouch.

On the keypouch, I noticed the stitching looks weird and the circle thing behind the button is not centered. Is this normal?

Can someone that owns recto verso let me know if the edges meant to be gluey?  TIA


----------



## Mimi-2020

I don’t have neither of these little bags. since no one has responded with their experiences, I think you wouldn’t mind me using photos posted on LV official website.

Is this what you had paid for and expected to receive? Please see attached photos.

After seeing these original photos again, I’m sure the decision is easy for you to make on whether or not you should keep yours.


----------



## BULL

Ytjhia said:


> Hello all,
> I just purchased recto verso card holder and empreinte key pouch.
> 
> On the keypouch, I noticed the stitching looks weird and the circle thing behind the button is not centered. Is this normal?
> 
> Can someone that owns recto verso let me know if the edges meant to be gluey?  TIA
> 
> View attachment 4856441
> 
> 
> View attachment 4856442
> 
> 
> View attachment 4856444
> 
> 
> View attachment 4856445


The circle should be centered, but it is very rarely perfectly centered on Empreinte SLGs. Even on most of the webshite shots, they are off (some by a lot). The rounded corners of this particular pouch are quite difficult to stitch. If you check the website images for both the Noir and the Marine Rouge versions, they both will be a little wonky. I am really curious to hear from other owners of this pouch, but I fear that very few are made perfectly, since this is a hard-to-make form factor, and Empreinte is also not the easiest leather to work with.
As for the other piece, if it is just glue residue, then a baby wipe should get it off. If it won't, I'd recommend you to return it.


----------



## Ytjhia

Thank you all, i think i might bring these pieces to the boutique tomorrow. Thanks for the advices


----------



## Loriad

Jeunesse said:


> Thank you for your input. I brought it to the Lv in my city this morning and was told “we see this a lot. People expect leather quality in a canvas product.”  The CA told me canvas is prone to cracking.  It was disappointing as it’s a brand new product. I have other canvas LV products that do not have any cracks. She suggested I hold on to the item as it’s such a tough item to find and they haven’t had it in their store since November! I asked if the cut was to expand, would LV take the item back as I have read on purseforum that they sometimes do. She said they have no warranty on items and their return policy is only for 30 days.
> 
> I just got off the phone with client services and they will issue an order for an exchange. I will have to send this pochette back and when there is a new one available, I will receive it.
> 
> i am disappointed that the CS I spoke to yesterday on the phone said exchanges are not possible due to the item being out of stock. Yet today, no problem with issuing an exchange request even though item is still out of stock!


I received a damier azur PA with this same problem. I opted to return it and then regretted it because it took me 2 months to be able to get another. But there WILL be another! I know myself and that kind of defect would bother me.


----------



## ekhfashions

Hello, I would appreciate opinions on this vintage find please! It's a cute bag and seems well made but I am concerned it may be counterfeit because it has details that are not normal to Monceau (at least not that I have seen before): the date code is located next to the pocket and the interior pocket is not full width which is what I am used to seeing in Monceaus. Thanks so much!


----------



## dianaprincesssa

I have the smell problem as well, my key pouch still smells a lot and after 3 weeks the smell is still not gone. Only the canvas is smelling. Do you have and advice on how to remove canvas smell?


----------



## BULL

ekhfashions said:


> Hello, I would appreciate opinions on this vintage find please! It's a cute bag and seems well made but I am concerned it may be counterfeit because it has details that are not normal to Monceau (at least not that I have seen before): the date code is located next to the pocket and the interior pocket is not full width which is what I am used to seeing in Monceaus. Thanks so much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4857887
> View attachment 4857889
> View attachment 4857890
> View attachment 4857896
> View attachment 4857891
> View attachment 4857892
> View attachment 4857893
> View attachment 4857894
> View attachment 4857895


We are not allowed to authenticate here. Pleae post it in the Authentication thread and follow the instructions there.


----------



## PJ Gambler

dianaprincesssa said:


> I have the smell problem as well, my key pouch still smells a lot and after 3 weeks the smell is still not gone. Only the canvas is smelling. Do you have and advice on how to remove canvas smell?


For a short time, leave it outside in the sun. The sun is a great disinfectant and should remove smell, but don’t leave it out more than  30 minutes


----------



## ditzydi

It was raining earlier this week and I pulled out my DE Rivington for the first time in years and noticed some weird dark spots on the corners.  Is pattern rubbing off?  Is that a thing?!?


----------



## ekhfashions

BULL said:


> We are not allowed to authenticate here. Pleae post it in the Authentication thread and follow the instructions there.


Oops! Thanks for the reminder...forgot about that.


----------



## Mimi-2020

ditzydi said:


> It was raining earlier this week and I pulled out my DE Rivington for the first time in years and noticed some weird dark spots on the corners.  Is pattern rubbing off?  Is that a thing?!?
> 
> View attachment 4858778


Yes, that’s perfectly normal.
The LV canvas is made with a piece  canvas (cloth), It was first printed, then coated with plastic coating.

I think if we are careful not to set our bags on soiled surfaces, and avoid scratching on the corners, the condition will not be worsen.

My vintage Speedy 25 arrived with black corners like yours too. I have been carrying it in front of me to avoid having the bag getting other scratches.
The corners don’t get any additional darkening anymore.

the leather on your piping has a minor scratch too, I personally use a little Saphir Renovateur cream to protect the leather. Hope this helps .


----------



## ditzydi

Mimi-2020 said:


> Yes, that’s perfectly normal.
> The LV canvas is made with a piece  canvas (cloth), It was first printed, then coated with plastic coating.
> 
> I think if we are careful not to set our bags on soiled surfaces, and avoid scratching on the corners, the condition will not be worsen.
> 
> My vintage Speedy 25 arrived with black corners like yours too. I have been carrying it in front of me to avoid having the bag getting other scratches.
> The corners don’t get any additional darkening anymore.
> 
> the leather on your piping has a minor scratch too, I personally use a little Saphir Renovateur cream to protect the leather. Hope this helps .



Thanks!  The darkening is actually on the top of the bag.  But glad to know that the dark spots won’t grow as time goes on.


----------



## Mimi-2020

ditzydi said:


> Thanks!  The darkening is actually on the top of the bag.  But glad to know that the dark spots won’t grow as time goes on.



I believe my darkening area were caused by rubbings. So avoid having your bag corners rubbing against stuffs maybe even your own arms or wrists, since yours happened to be on the top of the bag.

As you can see, the leather on the piping also has sign of rubbing off. That happened to one of my Speedy corners too. 
I suppose some unaware rubbing forces have caused these darkening.


----------



## sassification

Is that fraying near the D ring at the canvas normal on this mini pochette? It's barely used a few times


----------



## matschka977

Hi,

I  received my Alma PM epi noir a couple days ago and noticed it's right side is slightly bent (as seen on pics). Is that normal - or can I somehow fix it? It's kinda bugging me, but I don't really wanna go through the hassle of getting my hands on a epi noir Alma again 





thanks in advance!


----------



## emmyfxx

Neverfull pouch, is this normal?


----------



## Mimi-2020

sassification said:


> View attachment 4859241
> 
> 
> Is that fraying near the D ring at the canvas normal on this mini pochette? It's barely used a few times
> 
> View attachment 4859259
> 
> 
> View attachment 4859262
> 
> 
> View attachment 4859265


Hello Dear, have you found the answer you’re looking for?

I don’t have the exact same bag, but I can tell you how LV canvas is made.

As you can see from the inside of your bag, the canvas is plain cloth, then printed, then coated with plastic.

Because LV coated canvas is only cloth coated with thin plastic, at raw edges, when there is friction, frays can be easily developed.

Are there stitches to stop fraying? If not, I would say, just enjoy the bag, and figure out a way to carry the bag allowing less frictions occur at the edges of the canvas loop. Hope this helps.


----------



## Mimi-2020

matschka977 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I  received my Alma PM epi noir a couple days ago and noticed it's right side is slightly bent (as seen on pics). Is that normal - or can I somehow fix it? It's kinda bugging me, but I don't really wanna go through the hassle of getting my hands on a epi noir Alma again
> 
> View attachment 4859575
> View attachment 4859574
> 
> 
> thanks in advance!



It seems to me, the zipper was not sewed in correctly on that one side. Am I correct? Can you take a closer look? 

If the big all-around zipper was not sewed in straight, I am sorry to say, it’s a very obvious defect.

I personally would think if this is an authentic LV when I see one like this. 

The defect is too noticeable to carry around, and will definitely hard to resell though. What do you think?


----------



## sassification

Mimi-2020 said:


> Hello Dear, have you found the answer you’re looking for?
> 
> I don’t have the exact same bag, but I can tell you how LV canvas is made.
> 
> As you can see from the inside of your bag, the canvas is plain cloth, then printed, then coated with plastic.
> 
> Because LV coated canvas is only cloth coated with thin plastic, at raw edges, when there is friction, frays can be easily developed.
> 
> Are there stitches to stop fraying? If not, I would say, just enjoy the bag, and figure out a way to carry the bag allowing less frictions occur at the edges of the canvas loop. Hope this helps.



This bag is only carried a handful of time s, it shouldn't fray to this extent as i have seen older bags with this design like eva clutch or other pochettes which are older and more used and do not have this issue ? Anyone else encounter the same? 

I bought this down to LV and CA said he would check with repair team and let me know..


----------



## Mimi-2020

sassification said:


> This bag is only carried a handful of time s, it shouldn't fray to this extent as i have seen older bags with this design like eva clutch or other pochettes which are older and more used and do not have this issue ? Anyone else encounter the same?
> 
> I bought this down to LV and CA said he would check with repair team and let me know..



great that the SA is willing to help. I wonder if nowadays LV coated canvas is made thinner than the older ones.


----------



## sassification

Well hopefully he gives me good news, this is like less than a year and only used a handful of times... Ya i wonder if quality is dropping. I had many quality issues lately


----------



## Mimi-2020

sassification said:


> Well hopefully he gives me good news, this is like less than a year and only used a handful of times... Ya i wonder if quality is dropping. I had many quality issues lately





sassification said:


> Well hopefully he gives me good news, this is like less than a year and only used a handful of times... Ya i wonder if quality is dropping. I had many quality issues lately



Keep us posted, definitely.


----------



## ILOVENOVA

Hi, I have my rivoli pm for less than 1 year, used no more than 5 times. Recently I noticed (look like) a cracked on 1 side where the D ring is. Is this look normal to you? 

I went to LV store 1, he SA told me it is normal, wear and tear even though I show him the other side is okay. Then I went to LV store 2, she SA told me to keep monitor it, if it getting worse bring to back they can look at. Is this normal?


----------



## FEK2409

Hi guys,
i noticed on my new victorine wallet that the glazing near the zipper is uneven. 
Is that normal or should i return it?


----------



## Mimi-2020

FEK2409 said:


> Hi guys,
> i noticed on my new victorine wallet that the glazing near the zipper is uneven.
> Is that normal or should i return it?
> 
> View attachment 4862542


I think so. It will definitely bother me.


----------



## BaileyW

No bad or chemical odors on any of my LV’s


----------



## ceya

Neither mine


----------



## OCMomof3

Never had this issue...


----------



## rjluca

i just got this a couple weeks ago and i was wondering if this is normal?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

I think it is..The leather will crease and is it where the bag cinches?


----------



## rjluca

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I think it is..The leather will crease and is it where the bag cinches?


yes it is


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

rjluca said:


> yes it is


I think it’s normal then.....


----------



## louislove29

Normal for sure.  I have a NF and the top edge has creases throughout from use


----------



## naiyuuu

Hello!

is this wavy zipper normal on a nano speedy? Anyway to make it straight?
any advice is appreciated!


----------



## cielopark

naiyuuu said:


> Hello!
> 
> is this wavy zipper normal on a nano speedy? Anyway to make it straight?
> any advice is appreciated!
> 
> View attachment 4870338



They will replace the zipper but no guarantee that it will come out perfect. My nano speedy came with straight zipper but as often as i use it the zipper is starting to get wavy. when i zip its not wavy, only when its open though.


----------



## Char6

There’s a couple of quality issues with my multi Pochette that just arrived.
It’s MIF, tabs at the front are higher at one side than the other and the strap inner stitching is very poor in comparison with the pink strap.


----------



## KathyN115

I have a 6 month old Speedy B, used about 10 times and the strap appears to be different colors where the end comes over to hold the clasp. Any advice?


----------



## ILOVENOVA

naiyuuu said:


> Hello!
> 
> is this wavy zipper normal on a nano speedy? Anyway to make it straight?
> any advice is appreciated!
> 
> View attachment 4870338


My speedy b25 came with wavy zipper, I have it exchange but nano speedy is hard to find. I did some research, I don't think the wavy zipper will goes away after use or you be able to fix it because the way they sew on.


----------



## ILOVENOVA

Char6 said:


> There’s a couple of quality issues with my multi Pochette that just arrived.
> It’s MIF, tabs at the front are higher at one side than the other and the strap inner stitching is very poor in comparison with the pink strap.
> View attachment 4870464
> View attachment 4870465


The tabs do look higher on 1 side, but I don't think it look bad. Its okay to me. The strap inner stitching for green/kaki do look bad, can you exchange for another one? I think the thread is pulling when they sew on that is why the thread look like that plus the vechetta thread hole are not even. I don't know, I just think it doesn't look right.


----------



## Mimi-2020

Char6 said:


> There’s a couple of quality issues with my multi Pochette that just arrived.
> It’s MIF, tabs at the front are higher at one side than the other and the strap inner stitching is very poor in comparison with the pink strap.
> View attachment 4870464
> View attachment 4870465





Char6 said:


> There’s a couple of quality issues with my multi Pochette that just arrived.
> It’s MIF, tabs at the front are higher at one side than the other and the strap inner stitching is very poor in comparison with the pink strap.
> View attachment 4870464
> View attachment 4870465


yes, the defects  are quite visible to me.


----------



## Petal0809

I bought the Alma PM past weekend and absolutely love it.  I didnt notice this at the boutique but there's a slight gap where the zipper is. I dont want to be too picky but is this a defect or not?  I'm not terribly bothered by it but did think it was rather odd.


----------



## BowieFan1971

If it bothers you, take it back. You will keep looking at it and doubting.

The zipper on mine is not like that, though I don’t think it will affect the longevity of the bag.


----------



## Miss.Cashmere

Mine doesn’t have any red poking out, but my DE Eva clutch does. I think it just happens sometimes and doesn’t seem to affect the wear.


----------



## rjluca

louislove29 said:


> Normal for sure.  I have a NF and the top edge has creases throughout from use


OK great also another question is do the straps get more comfortable overtime? Whenever I wear the bag on my shoulders one of the straps always slips off. Does that eventually stop?


----------



## multicolordreams

rjluca said:


> OK great also another question is do the straps get more comfortable overtime? Whenever I wear the bag on my shoulders one of the straps always slips off. Does that eventually stop?


Never stopped for me. The straps slid off a lot of the bag wasn’t super full. And then if it is heavy the straps dig into your shoulder.


----------



## Kabang

I have a few questions. So I got a new bag at the boutique three days ago and noticed that my lock is ridiculously light compared to the locks on my older bags. (My old locks are about double the weight.) Is this normal? What's adding to my anxiety right now is that #315 is one of the most commonly replicated lock numbers. The last bag I got had the lock wrapped in a new box and this one just came in the dust bag and was scratched up a bit.

Did anyone else notice that their newer bags have lighter (weight) locks?

Thank you! I have severe anxiety so the smallest things worry me haha. I might take it back to the boutique to get it checked.


----------



## KimTX

I thought you were pointing out how light the stamping is! It's not a problem, but if it bothers you to see the red peeking through, I'd exchange it.


----------



## KimTX

My newer bags don't have locks, so I can't compare, but that looks perfectly normal to me.


----------



## Kabang

KimTX said:


> My newer bags don't have locks, so I can't compare, but that looks perfectly normal to me.


Ok, fair enough haha

I saw you commented on the other thread too. Thank you so much! Sometimes my anxiety impairs my judgment, but I decided that I should keep what makes me happy and forget about others


----------



## mumar_k

I have a new speedy B that I got last month. The lock is not numbered 315 but if you bought it from the store then it’s not a fake. So don’t worry.
Also I noticed that my new lock is lighter in color (light gold) than my old lock ( a little darker gold). Both bought from the store.


----------



## Kabang

mumar_k said:


> I have a new speedy B that I got last month. The lock is not numbered 315 but if you bought it from the store then it’s not a fake. So don’t worry.
> Also I noticed that my new lock is lighter in color (light gold) than my old lock ( a little darker gold). Both bought from the store.


I know I'm paranoid haha. Is yours also much less heavy? That's the main part I was worried about

Also thanks for the reply!


----------



## mumar_k

Kabang said:


> I know I'm paranoid haha. Is yours also much less heavy? That's the main part I was worried about
> 
> Also thanks for the reply!


I can’t tell if both weigh the same or one is lighter than the other unless I actually weigh them on a scale. I could not feel any difference in weight on my hand though.


----------



## Kabang

mumar_k said:


> I can’t tell if both weigh the same or one is lighter than the other unless I actually weigh them on a scale. I could not feel any difference in weight on my hand though.


Oh that's super weird, mine is noticeably lighter. I wonder if this is a new lock thing!


----------



## bubablu

Now I understand this thread: I've just received my new Métis in empreinte and it's smell pretty bad and strong. Woah, let's hope that it will improve in the next few days.


----------



## LittleStar88

My Speedy B 25 came with a strong chemical smell, but it went away after a couple of days. I wrote it off as being fresh and hot off the assembly line


----------



## ILOVENOVA

I don't have any issues with my items. Maybe you should take to the store and see if another bag smell the same? Just to compare because sometimes our nose are sensitive to certain scent.


----------



## Jc1986

Hey , I have the Louis Vuitton speedy b size 30 in DE print 
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
& Iv noticed that the size stamp on the side of the bag seems a little high! Shouldn’t it be more hidden or can it be hit or miss when it comes to hiding the number as mine seems to pop up just a little!what do you think ? Am I been to picky ?  Thanks


----------



## Jc1986

Here is another picture of the stamp


----------



## Sherbear15

I have the exact same bag- looks normal to me. Enjoy your bag!


----------



## Jc1986

Sherbear15 said:


> I have the exact same bag- looks normal to me. Enjoy your bag!


Hey,does your stamp number sit a little high like mine too?


----------



## Jolie34

I have a speedy b monogram and mine looks exactly like yours.


----------



## boyoverboard

Yes, it’s normal.


----------



## Summer9658

Hi ladies. I just got my DE mini pochette. I don’t see anything wrong with it, but I don’t have a super keen eye and I’ve read about some of the issues people have had with them lately. What do you guys think? Is she a good one?


----------



## Mimi-2020

Summer9658 said:


> Hi ladies. I just got my DE mini pochette. I don’t see anything wrong with it, but I don’t have a super keen eye and I’ve read about some of the issues people have had with them lately. What do you guys think? Is she a good one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4876563
> View attachment 4876564
> View attachment 4876565
> View attachment 4876566
> View attachment 4876567
> View attachment 4876569
> View attachment 4876571


Photo 1 shows zipper with a bad alignment
Photo 2 shows nothing I can tell
Photo 3 shows scratches on the D ring
Photo4 shows scratches on the D ring
Photo5 shows loose stitches around the little chocolate color flap
Photo 6, 7, I can’t tell.  
Hope I helped.


----------



## ILOVENOVA

Jc1986 said:


> Hey , I have the Louis Vuitton speedy b size 30 in DE print
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4872615
> View attachment 4872616
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> & Iv noticed that the size stamp on the side of the bag seems a little high! Shouldn’t it be more hidden or can it be hit or miss when it comes to hiding the number as mine seems to pop up just a little!what do you think ? Am I been to picky ?  Thanks



I just brought a speedy B25 DE but zipper is not even alignment with the leather strip. Its leaned to 1 side, like 55% vs 45%.  When you hold it up, you can tell it not even. I don't see 25 stamped on my bag at all. Looking at the pictures, I think you bag look fine.


----------



## pale_septembre

My agenda is a month old and the rings are doing this. Am I being too picky or is this strange it’s doing this after a month of gentle use?


----------



## ILOVENOVA

pale_septembre said:


> My agenda is a month old and the rings are doing this. Am I being too picky or is this strange it’s doing this after a month of gentle use?
> View attachment 4877147
> View attachment 4877149


I don't have an agenda, but I saw a post from Outstanding October Purchase page 11, a member posted a picture of her agenda and all rings are close to each other. Perhaps you should bring to the store and check to CA. Also, check YouTube too especially review videos.


----------



## pale_septembre

ILOVENOVA said:


> I don't have an agenda, but I saw a post from Outstanding October Purchase page 11, a member posted a picture of her agenda and all rings are close to each other. Perhaps you should bring to the store and check to CA. Also, check YouTube too especially review videos.



unfortunately I live three hours from a store. Since online was sold out, I got connected to a CA out of state from a helpful forum member. But since buying this, the CA had left LV. She gave me the cell of the manager and the manager didn’t text me back when I texted about this problem. I texted yesterday.


----------



## ILOVENOVA

pale_septembre said:


> unfortunately I live three hours from a store. Since online was sold out, I got connected to a CA out of state from a helpful forum member. But since buying this, the CA had left LV. She gave me the cell of the manager and the manager didn’t text me back when I texted about this problem. I texted yesterday.



My opinion is to call online customer service, explain the situation they might able to order you another one and return this one. If not, then maybe keep it. It does look open comparing to others, but honestly is not that bad if it don't give you problem when you flip the page.


----------



## Francesca1504

Hi guys,

My pochette accessoires arrived the other day and I love the actual bag but I have noticed the strap has some creases/cracks but I have not used the bag yet. Do you think it's normal or should I return the bag?

Thanks


----------



## cielopark

Francesca1504 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> My pochette accessoires arrived the other day and I love the actual bag but I have noticed the strap has some creases/cracks but I have not used the bag yet. Do you think it's normal or should I return the bag?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> View attachment 4878758
> View attachment 4878760


Dont return the bag, have the strap exchange.


----------



## laura92590

Hey guys,

I just received my Double Pochette in Reverse Monogram and I'm IN LOVE. The size is perfect for me and I love the design. However, the corner of the monogram side is wavy and the stitching on the corner almost seems like its pulling holes in the canvas? This is a Made if France bag so I was surprised. It's also the first non-SLG item I've ever purchased (so the most I've even paid for LV). Would you return to a store?

Thanks!


----------



## ILOVENOVA

Francesca1504 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> My pochette accessoires arrived the other day and I love the actual bag but I have noticed the strap has some creases/cracks but I have not used the bag yet. Do you think it's normal or should I return the bag?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> View attachment 4878758
> View attachment 4878760



Yeah, maybe ask to exchange the strap only. Or see if you can stalking another one first before you return this one. You have 30 days. This is how my PA strap look front and back.


----------



## yoshidie

Hi ladies, I got my key pouch in mono today. It is MIF. The stitching looks like this. It doesn’t see through but it looks bad. I feel like this is a returned piece...should I ask for an exchange? With this COVID thing I don’t know if it is worth to go to the store. And they probably don’t have it in store. What do you think? Is yhe stitching normal to you?


----------



## ILOVENOVA

yoshidie said:


> Hi ladies, I got my key pouch in mono today. It is MIF. The stitching looks like this. It doesn’t see through but it looks bad. I feel like this is a returned piece...should I ask for an exchange? With this COVID thing I don’t know if it is worth to go to the store. And they probably don’t have it in store. What do you think? Is yhe stitching normal to you?
> 
> View attachment 4879578
> 
> 
> View attachment 4879579


Hi, I don't have an answer for you, but I saw a thread relating to key cles and stitching, you should check out, "Current monogram key pouches that are made in USA appear to all have poor stitching" under Louis Vuitton Reference Library --> Date Codes. Good luck. .


----------



## Four Tails

yoshidie said:


> Hi ladies, I got my key pouch in mono today. It is MIF. The stitching looks like this. It doesn’t see through but it looks bad. I feel like this is a returned piece...should I ask for an exchange? With this COVID thing I don’t know if it is worth to go to the store. And they probably don’t have it in store. What do you think? Is yhe stitching normal to you?
> 
> View attachment 4879578
> 
> 
> View attachment 4879579


My key pouch from 2008 looks like this. The waves in your key pouch are minor and unremarkable when compared to the more egregious flaws we have seen recently with this product.


----------



## Nan3

This is my new desk agenda cover. Is this kind of stitching normal? Is it a reason for return? Would you return it if it was yours? I really want to enjoy my new item but the stitching is bothering me since I don’t know if this is acceptable or not :/


----------



## fashionmaudel

I got this preloved Vernis Business Card holder that is in amazing condition but the color is way off from my Small Agenda in the same color (Rouge Fauviste). I looked at the date codes and the agenda is from 2010 and the card holder is from 2012 (if I remember how to correctly read them....it’s been a while, lol!). Is it fading on the card holder?  Or did the color change a bit between the years?  Or maybe FASHIONPHILE had the color listed incorrectly?  Thanks for any feedback or help.


----------



## fashionmaudel

sassification said:


> Well hopefully he gives me good news, this is like less than a year and only used a handful of times... Ya i wonder if quality is dropping. I had many quality issues lately



Ive noticed a drop in quality since around 2015, esp with glazing but also had issues with sloppy stitching as well. I’ve sold most of my new stuff as it’s not holding up and am mainly buying old stuff in great condition. I have SLGs from the 90’s that look better than items that are from just a couple of years ago.


----------



## zachanned

After stalking the website, I finally got a hold of a PA Mono and it's MIF! Super excited for this piece to add to my collection. Upon review of the item, it looks like the interior textile lining is poking all 4 corner areas of the canvas. From the canvas I can feel a little bump and see a slight bump on the canvas where the textile corners are sewn. Is this normal? Also, the textile is loose inside the PA...meaning not in one piece with the canvas (glued or sewn together) like in other pieces. I don't want to have problems in the future with the poking of the canvas. Let me know how yours is. Thanks so much!


----------



## mdcx

fashionmaudel said:


> I got this preloved Vernis Business Card holder that is in amazing condition but the color is way off from my Small Agenda in the same color (Rouge Fauviste). I looked at the date codes and the agenda is from 2010 and the card holder is from 2012 (if I remember how to correctly read them....it’s been a while, lol!). Is it fading on the card holder?  Or did the color change a bit between the years?  Or maybe FASHIONPHILE had the color listed incorrectly?  Thanks for any feedback or help.
> 
> View attachment 4881335


To me, the top piece is in the colour Violette not Rogue Fauviste.


----------



## BULL

fashionmaudel said:


> I got this preloved Vernis Business Card holder that is in amazing condition but the color is way off from my Small Agenda in the same color (Rouge Fauviste). I looked at the date codes and the agenda is from 2010 and the card holder is from 2012 (if I remember how to correctly read them....it’s been a while, lol!). Is it fading on the card holder?  Or did the color change a bit between the years?  Or maybe FASHIONPHILE had the color listed incorrectly?  Thanks for any feedback or help.
> 
> View attachment 4881335


Looks like a different colour. That site is just as notoriously incorrect as LV’s own site.


----------



## Jilly22

Hello!  I just received my new Montsouris backpack.  The leather strings are super bent... did anyone else's come like this?  Also, does the alignment on the sides look normal?  Thanks so much!


----------



## KathyN115

Trying again!
Speedyb 25, a few months old and used about 10-15 times. Noticed differing colors on the strap. strap has always been used together and is stored inside the bag, bag in dust bag in closet. Is this normal? Had it happened to anyone else? Thanks so much! Kathy


----------



## BULL

KathyN115 said:


> Trying again!
> Speedyb 25, a few months old and used about 10-15 times. Noticed differing colors on the strap. strap has always been used together and is stored inside the bag, bag in dust bag in closet. Is this normal? Had it happened to anyone else? Thanks so much! Kathy
> 
> View attachment 4883247
> 
> 
> View attachment 4883248
> 
> 
> View attachment 4883249


The straps are long, so when they laser cut the parts from the cowhides, it can happen that different parts will be from different hides. So the 1 bag = 1 cow rule doesn't apply. And since their skin tannes a little differently from each other, just like ours, these variations happen. I wouldn't worry about it. But once the difference becomes very visible (I mean one of the parts will look like a 5 year old bag by Spring), I would contact Louis Vuitton.


----------



## KathyN115

Thank you for your help!


----------



## LuckyBitch

KathyN115 said:


> Trying again!
> Speedyb 25, a few months old and used about 10-15 times. Noticed differing colors on the strap. strap has always been used together and is stored inside the bag, bag in dust bag in closet. Is this normal? Had it happened to anyone else? Thanks so much! Kathy
> 
> View attachment 4883247
> 
> 
> View attachment 4883248
> 
> 
> View attachment 4883249


I would contact them now and send them the photo. If you wait too long I could imagine them telling you that it's "normal" wear and tear.
Good luck anyways.


----------



## KathyN115

LuckyBitch said:


> I would contact them now and send them the photo. If you wait too long I could imagine them telling you that it's "normal" wear and tear.
> Good luck anyways.


Thanks! I will bring it next time I go to the mall and ask my SA to take a look. I just wasn’t sure if it was a usual occurrence or a little strange.


----------



## cheezncrackers

I just purchased this PSM... is this front tab normal? It looks way too long/stamped incorrectly. Should I return?


----------



## mumar_k

Does the “Louis Vuitton Paris made in France” golden stamp in the coin purse that comes with the Multi Pochette Accessories rub off over time? I used mine only twice and I can see some of the gold writing is coming off. Is that normal? I am annoyed by this. I would appreciate any feedback. Thanks.


----------



## princessgladies

Hi! Is this ok or is it fake strap?

The bag is fine but i’m kind of bothered with the strap. 
Bought 2019


----------



## BULL

mumar_k said:


> Does the “Louis Vuitton Paris made in France” golden stamp in the coin purse that comes with the Multi Pochette Accessories rub off over time? I used mine only twice and I can see some of the gold writing is coming off. Is that normal? I am annoyed by this. I would appreciate any feedback. Thanks.
> 
> View attachment 4884358


If you look closely, it isn't really coming off at all. The lighting is very tricky whith a gold stamp on light leathers. It can come off over time though with heavy use, but this print looks perfect.


----------



## BULL

princessgladies said:


> Hi! Is this ok or is it fake strap?
> 
> The bag is fine but i’m kind of bothered with the strap.
> Bought 2019


I assume that by 'fake' you mean not nicely done.


----------



## princessgladies

BULL said:


> I assume that by 'fake' you mean not nicely done.


Yes, not nicely done. I just got scared when i saw someone’s PM strap with very good spacing of flowers at the end. My strap’s flowers are too close at the end. But I’ve calm down when I found out that I’m not the only one who has that. But still, who doesn’t want a perfect one?

Thank you for replying btw


----------



## Motherdaughterfinds

Sandra Munk said:


> Love backpacks!!
> Hey, I just bought a vintage 1985 mono speedy 30...great condition until I got home and noticed one of the Fleur de Lois is completely worn off, center of bag. Rest of canvas is FLAWLESS.... HOW IS THIS POSSIBLE?!! I treated myself to a beautiful crossbody from LV store two weeks ago.... saw the speedy at a local designer resale store.. had to have it... now I am obsessing over the faded monogram!!
> Thoughts?!!!


Did you ever get a response? I just received a vintage speedy and some of the monogram is faded in a couple of spots.  I have a few vintage lv’s and have never encountered this.  So it appears based on what I have read here does occasionally happens????


----------



## Nan3

Nan3 said:


> This is my new desk agenda cover. Is this kind of stitching normal? Is it a reason for return? Would you return it if it was yours? I really want to enjoy my new item but the stitching is bothering me since I don’t know if this is acceptable or not :/
> 
> View attachment 4881267
> 
> 
> View attachment 4881268
> 
> 
> View attachment 4881269


Nobody?  Id just like to know if you would return this or keep it? I have few more days to decide  please help me


----------



## BULL

princessgladies said:


> Yes, not nicely done. I just got scared when i saw someone’s PM strap with very good spacing of flowers at the end. My strap’s flowers are too close at the end. But I’ve calm down when I found out that I’m not the only one who has that. But still, who doesn’t want a perfect one?
> 
> Thank you for replying btw


I just checked a few examples too. Yes, they are not very strict about the alignment of the pattern on this kind of strap. Interesting. It's like the side of the Neverfulls, some are little more off than others. But I wouldn't consider any of these a dealbreaker.


----------



## princessgladies

BULL said:


> I just checked a few examples too. Yes, they are not very strict about the alignment of the pattern on this kind of strap. Interesting. It's like the side of the Neverfulls, some are little more off than others. But I wouldn't consider any of these a dealbreaker.


Thank you so much. This is just my 2nd LV bag and first time for a PM hihi. My first LV was so perfectly made that’s why I got worried with PM.


----------



## Boonh

My Louis Vuitton speedy 30 b is made in USA. The straps isn’t tanning as fast as the bag itself. The zipper is not as smooth and also the Louis Vuitton stamp isn’t as deep.. has anyone had similar problems?


----------



## Bibi_C

Hi everyone! I just bought my first PSM and I noticed the *front* & *back* alignment to be slightly off. There's also a noticeable peeling/deep scratch on the strap.
Is this normal or should I should exchange it? I've been hunting for a made in France PSM for the longest time, so I'm not sure if this is a big deal


----------



## BULL

Bibi_C said:


> Hi everyone! I just bought my first PSM and I noticed the *front* & *back* alignment to be slightly off. There's also a noticeable peeling/deep scratch on the strap.
> Is this normal or should I should exchange it? I've been hunting for a made in France PSM for the longest time, so I'm not sure if this is a big deal
> View attachment 4887063
> 
> View attachment 4887064
> 
> View attachment 4887065
> 
> 
> View attachment 4887061
> 
> 
> View attachment 4887062


The peel on the strap is very hard to see, another pic with more light or flash would help. But they can change the strap for you.
As for the alignment: I checked the official product photos for all Palm Springs models. Some were more symmetrical, but the MM was just as off as this one. But all of there little misalignments are was under a millimeter. I wouldn’t care about them at all.


----------



## psmnewbie

Newbie here..
I just purchased the PSM in store and had the SA bring out 4 bags due to the first 3 having some type of black ink stain on the front and white residue on the strap. The 4th looked the best out of the other options and had the best monogram alignment in the front. It was my first purchase so I was being a little picky, but I just wanted to make sure I loved the bag before spending so much on it.
A couple days later I found a crooked stitch on the bottom of the backpack and I don’t know if I’m being picky again or if this is bad work from LV. I was thinking of exchanging it, but feel the SA will just show me the other bags I already looked at since they told me they only had a couple at that location.
Any suggestions on what to do would be appreciated!


----------



## ILOVENOVA

BULL said:


> The peel on the strap is very hard to see, another pic with more light or flash would help. But they can change the strap for you.
> As for the alignment: I checked the official product photos for all Palm Springs models. Some were more symmetrical, but the MM was just as off as this one. But all of there little misalignments are was under a millimeter. I wouldn’t care about them at all.


Agreed with BULL . Most of my LV monogram are not perfectly match, but am okay with that. I don't think I can find one that are 100% alignment with each other. Can't see too much on the strap, look like it peeling right?


----------



## KathyN115

I understand that you want everything perfect with the amount of money you spent on the bag, but honestly I wouldn’t have noticed this myself. Especially since it is on the bottom, no one will ever see it. If it is going to bother you to the point you won’t enjoy your bag, then maybe bring it back but honestly I wouldn’t bother. The next one may be worse!


----------



## Vwalrus

I purchased the LV Pochette Accessoires in Monogram from LV website and I just received it, it has a weird smell, I let it sit overnight but its still quite strong and there is a stitch that is very frayed, not sure if I should keep/return/what to do?


----------



## Pinkie*

I just saw this thread. Would You tell is this wear on the handles normal?


----------



## ILOVENOVA

Vwalrus said:


> I purchased the LV Pochette Accessoires in Monogram from LV website and I just received it, it has a weird smell, I let it sit overnight but its still quite strong and there is a stitch that is very frayed, not sure if I should keep/return/what to do?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4891174
> View attachment 4891172


I'm not sure what weird smell you smelled, maybe new canvas? I don't have that issues with my, just new canvas smell and a little alcohol. As for the frayed stitch, I saw one of the thread in this forum mentioned that it is normal when they double stitch. You may search it. Or maybe try to cut it? If you're not happy, maybe to return them. This are hard to get item. I stalked for at least 3-4 months before get mind.


----------



## shayna07

Grabbed this key pouch online! I have the damier azur - love this little SLG! How do y’all think the alignment and stitching is?


----------



## shayna07

shayna07 said:


> Grabbed this key pouch online! I have the damier azur - love this little SLG! How do y’all think the alignment and stitching is?





shayna07 said:


> Grabbed this key pouch online! I have the damier azur - love this little SLG! How do y’all think the alignment and stitching is?


----------



## BULL

Vwalrus said:


> I purchased the LV Pochette Accessoires in Monogram from LV website and I just received it, it has a weird smell, I let it sit overnight but its still quite strong and there is a stitch that is very frayed, not sure if I should keep/return/what to do?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4891174
> View attachment 4891172


The smell is normal. But the thread is clearly damaged. It will get worse over time quickly. Don't do anything with it, don't cut it. I'd recommend you to return it as soon as possible.


----------



## BULL

ILOVENOVA said:


> I'm not sure what weird smell you smelled, maybe new canvas? I don't have that issues with my, just new canvas smell and a little alcohol. As for the frayed stitch, I saw one of the thread in this forum mentioned that it is normal when they double stitch. You may search it. Or maybe try to cut it? If you're not happy, maybe to return them. This are hard to get item. I stalked for at least 3-4 months before get mind.


Yes, double stitching is normal and Vuitton always does 3 double stitches. But the damaged one is the 4th here, and it is just a single thread. It is in bad condition.


----------



## BirkinLover77

Vwalrus said:


> I purchased the LV Pochette Accessoires in Monogram from LV website and I just received it, it has a weird smell, I let it sit overnight but its still quite strong and there is a stitch that is very frayed, not sure if I should keep/return/what to do?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4891174
> View attachment 4891172


My suggestion is follow the “LV stacking trend” and see if you can repurchase the item again since it is a hard to find item, then return this one within the return policy window. I know the headache dealing with this issue when it is hard to get your hands on this item. I follow and waited for about 4 months before finally able to purchase both prints last two weeks. This looks like the stitch will unravel at any time and you may have to return since it will hard to do and exchange.


----------



## LV2

Dear Speedy owners,which bag would you keep?
1. Has defect in stamp
2. Stamp is perfect but has wonky pipping and is not aligned perfectly.


----------



## Sunshine mama

psmnewbie said:


> I don’t know if I’m being picky again or if this is _bad work from LV. _I was thinking of exchanging it, but feel the SA will just show me the other bags I already looked at since they told me they only had a couple at that location.
> Any suggestions on what to do would be appreciated!
> View attachment 4889189


It's unfortunate,  but this seems like one of the norms with LV these days.
If not this, then it's another issue.
I have gone through what you have gone through many times,  only to keep the bag with one problem over another.  I basically pick and choose my "battles", so to speak. 
Having said this,  one can find the elusive "perfect" bag. But this is in the eyes of the beholder. What is perfect to one maybe imperfect to another. 

I probably wasn't  a big help, but I thought I'd share my thoughts anyway.
What will you do?


----------



## Sunshine mama

LV2 said:


> Dear Speedy owners,which bag would you keep?
> 1. Has defect in stamp
> 2. Stamp is perfect but has wonky pipping and is not aligned perfectly.
> View attachment 4891962
> View attachment 4891963
> View attachment 4891964
> View attachment 4891965
> View attachment 4891966


I would choose the one with the stamp defect, since it's hard to tell.
The wonky misaligned bag would REALLY bother me.


----------



## Sunshine mama

KathyN115 said:


> I understand that you want everything perfect with the amount of money you spent on the bag, but honestly I wouldn’t have noticed this myself. Especially since it is on the bottom, no one will ever see it. If it is going to bother you to the point you won’t enjoy your bag, then maybe bring it back but honestly I wouldn’t bother. The next one may be worse!


Isn't this sad? That we have to settle?


----------



## ILOVENOVA

The stitch at the corner and short side look poorly. I can see stitches expand out. I think it best that you return and get a new one. I noticed they appear to be in stock a lot recently. Follow What are you Stalking today thread.


----------



## LV2

Sunshine mama said:


> I would choose the one with the stamp defect, since it's hard to tell.
> The wonky misaligned bag would REALLY bother me.


Thank you!


----------



## LV2

ILOVENOVA said:


> The stitch at the corner and short side look poorly. I can see stitches expand out. I think it best that you return and get a new one. I noticed they appear to be in stock a lot recently. Follow What are you Stalking today thread.


Thank you


----------



## ILOVENOVA

LV2 said:


> Dear Speedy owners,which bag would you keep?
> 1. Has defect in stamp
> 2. Stamp is perfect but has wonky pipping and is not aligned perfectly.
> View attachment 4891962
> View attachment 4891963
> View attachment 4891964
> View attachment 4891965
> View attachment 4891966


I would pick bag 1. If everything seems okay except for the stamp then I would keep it. You know it was real  so really didn't matter if the stamp is not perfect.  I won't pick 2nd bag because of the alignment. This will bother me a lot, I returned my Speedy B25 DE because of the alignment. Yeah, piping would bother me too.


----------



## LV2

ILOVENOVA said:


> I would pick bag 1. If everything seems okay except for the stamp then I would keep it. You know it was real  so really didn't matter if the stamp is not perfect.  I won't pick 2nd bag because of the alignment. This will bother me a lot, I returned my Speedy B25 DE because of the alignment. Yeah, piping would bother me too.


Thank you. I was going to return the 1st one but you are right. Thought the pipping can change over time but if not this might annoy me even more.

I believe for the price we pay the quality should be better


----------



## ILOVENOVA

LV2 said:


> Thank you. I was going to return the 1st one but you are right. Thought the pipping can change over time but if not this might annoy me even more.
> 
> I believe for the price we pay the quality should be better


I returned 2 bags before I get an okay one that i'm happy with. I returned at the store though. You don't have to rush into returning, you have 30 days window. Sit out for 1 week to see which one are you happy with. Yes, we paid a lot for this bag, we deserve to be happy when we use it and looking at it.


----------



## LV2

ILOVENOVA said:


> I returned 2 bags before I get an okay one that i'm happy with. I returned at the store though. You don't have to rush into returning, you have 30 days window. Sit out for 1 week to see which one are you happy with. Yes, we paid a lot for this bag, we deserve to be happy when we use it and looking at it.


Sine I purchased already 2 I need to return one. I'm scared to return both and get banned.
Glad you got the perfect one, congrats


----------



## LuckyBitch

LV2 said:


> Dear Speedy owners,which bag would you keep?
> 1. Has defect in stamp
> 2. Stamp is perfect but has wonky pipping and is not aligned perfectly.
> View attachment 4891962
> View attachment 4891963
> View attachment 4891964
> View attachment 4891965
> View attachment 4891966


I'd take the one on the right.


----------



## ILOVENOVA

Here are my for you to references.


----------



## LV2

LuckyBitch said:


> I'd take the one on the right.


Thank you. The left one is going back


----------



## ella0793

just got two pa in both mono and azur,
mono seem to be perfect but azur is little off with bottom canvas, it looks squashed compare to mono and i am not too sure if it will stay like this? need second opinion!


----------



## eileeng13

Hello - I received my long awaited Nano Speedy yesterday and I noticed that the strap on the bag does not have any glazing.  It looks almost blonde.  Is this a defect or do some of them come this way?  Not sure what to do here.  Appreciate your thoughts on this.


----------



## kikiii_24

eileeng13 said:


> Hello - I received my long awaited Nano Speedy yesterday and I noticed that the strap on the bag does not have any glazing.  It looks almost blonde.  Is this a defect or do some of them come this way?  Not sure what to do here.  Appreciate your thoughts on this.


That's odd, my Nano Speedy's glazing looks nothing like that. Mine is pretty dark red compared to yours


----------



## eileeng13

kikiii_24 said:


> That's odd, my Nano Speedy's glazing looks nothing like that. Mine is pretty dark red compared to yours


Thank you.  I called customer service and they advised me to bring it back to the store.  It's such a hard to find piece that I may just send it back for repair.  But let's see.  As I stare at it more....it almost seems like they missed a step with this bag.  Thanks!


----------



## eileeng13

kikiii_24 said:


> That's odd, my Nano Speedy's glazing looks nothing like that. Mine is pretty dark red compared to yours


Hi there - just a quick update.  I visited my LV store and they told me that in regards to the bag, there is definitely a variance (differences) regarding the glazing.  The repair manager said that the dye is hand applied and depending on the craftsman, they can apply it lightly.  And mine is certainly a variance.  Since my bag is only 3 days old, (from purchase - made on the 42nd week of 2020), they told me that I can either have it replaced, repaired to get more glazing or I can hold on to it for a while.  I have a year to decide. Thanks!


----------



## ul0vetina

Hi Everyone! Please help. Would these quality issues on the pochette accessoires be a deal breaker for you? The stitching on both sides are uneven. The prints on the bottom don't align on both sides. If i return this I don't think I'll get my hands on another one until the next production (who knows when).


----------



## BULL

ul0vetina said:


> Hi Everyone! Please help. Would these quality issues on the pochette accessoires be a deal breaker for you? The stitching on both sides are uneven. The prints on the bottom don't align on both sides. If i return this I don't think I'll get my hands on another one until the next production (who knows when).


The prints cannot align at all because of the curvature of the structure. Some variation is inevitable. This is a geometry issue, not a Louis Vuitton quality issue.
But the stitches under the D-rings (if you meant those) are a little wonky indeed. If it bothers you and would prefer a nicer straight seam there, I’d recommend you to exchange, but just for the print alignment, don’t. Each and every piece will be like this.


----------



## Laineyrock

Advice please! I just received my PA in mono yesterday. Right off the bat I noticed that the zipper was not as smooth and "buttery" like my mini PA in DE. Also the alignment on the one side is really off. I'm not sure if maybe if the zipper just needs to be broken in a bit but my mini PA in DE was super smooth from the first time I opened it. Would you exchange it for another one? I'm on the fence about this because who knows when I would be able to get a replacement with how tough it is to get and this one is made in France (which I love). Please share your thoughts. TIA!


----------



## BULL

Laineyrock said:


> Advice please! I just received my PA in mono yesterday. Right off the bat I noticed that the zipper was not as smooth and "buttery" like my mini PA in DE. Also the alignment on the one side is really off. I'm not sure if maybe if the zipper just needs to be broken in a bit but my mini PA in DE was super smooth from the first time I opened it. Would you exchange it for another one? I'm on the fence about this because who knows when I would be able to get a replacement with how tough it is to get and this one is made in France (which I love). Please share your thoughts. TIA!


The zipper should be smooth. Vuitton uses high quality Swiss zippers, so if you feel that this one is inferior to another you have, that is not good. I haven’t noticed any of my LV zippers to get smoother over time, so I wouldn’t wait for it.
But even if you’d settle with the zipper, that side is really messed up. Expecting perfect simmetry and perfect alignment between different panels of the Pochette is unrealistic, but that a panel itself is this off, this is not OK.
Since this is the 2nd bag in a row, I start to feel that there is an entire batch of Pochette Accessoires put together in a rush. Not OK.


----------



## Laineyrock

BULL said:


> The zipper should be smooth. Vuitton uses high quality Swiss zippers, so if you feel that this one is inferior to another you have, that is not good. I haven’t noticed any of my LV zippers to get smoother over time, so I wouldn’t wait for it.
> But even if you’d settle with the zipper, that side is really messed up. Expecting perfect simmetry and perfect alignment between different panels of the Pochette is unrealistic, but that a panel itself is this off, this is not OK.
> Since this is the 2nd bag in a row, I start to feel that there is an entire batch of Pochette Accessoires put together in a rush. Not OK.


Thank you!! Mine was made a couple weeks ago. I think I’ll take a trip to the store or call LV and see what they say. I appreciate your input and I think you’re right!


----------



## Laineyrock

BULL said:


> The zipper should be smooth. Vuitton uses high quality Swiss zippers, so if you feel that this one is inferior to another you have, that is not good. I haven’t noticed any of my LV zippers to get smoother over time, so I wouldn’t wait for it.
> But even if you’d settle with the zipper, that side is really messed up. Expecting perfect simmetry and perfect alignment between different panels of the Pochette is unrealistic, but that a panel itself is this off, this is not OK.
> Since this is the 2nd bag in a row, I start to feel that there is an entire batch of Pochette Accessoires put together in a rush. Not OK.


So I just got back from the LV store. They have said that the side panel being off centered is not a flaw and that it just depends on the artisan that does it. I had the zipper looked at also. Repair said that that was one of the better zippers that he has seen. He explained that sometimes it can see a little rougher when you first get it because it is so new but he did wax it and it is so much better. I asked him if he thought I should keep it and he said that he would if it were him because even if I got a replacement, there would be no guarantee what I would get. Also, it's a very hard to get item so who knows when I would be able to get a replacement. The store was not able to order one for me.


----------



## Laineyrock

ul0vetina said:


> Hi Everyone! Please help. Would these quality issues on the pochette accessoires be a deal breaker for you? The stitching on both sides are uneven. The prints on the bottom don't align on both sides. If i return this I don't think I'll get my hands on another one until the next production (who knows when).


Just curious when yours was made? I just received mine yesterday with some issues and mine was made the 42nd week of 2020 (so a couple weeks ago). My side panel is very off centered but still on the fence whether to try to get a replacement because it is so hard to get and who knows how long it will be.


----------



## LV2

BULL said:


> The zipper should be smooth. Vuitton uses high quality Swiss zippers, so if you feel that this one is inferior to another you have, that is not good. I haven’t noticed any of my LV zippers to get smoother over time, so I wouldn’t wait for it.
> But even if you’d settle with the zipper, that side is really messed up. Expecting perfect simmetry and perfect alignment between different panels of the Pochette is unrealistic, but that a panel itself is this off, this is not OK.
> Since this is the 2nd bag in a row, I start to feel that there is an entire batch of Pochette Accessoires put together in a rush. Not OK.


You are 100% right!


----------



## BULL

Laineyrock said:


> So I just got back from the LV store. They have said that the side panel being off centered is not a flaw and that it just depends on the artisan that does it. I had the zipper looked at also. Repair said that that was one of the better zippers that he has seen. He explained that sometimes it can see a little rougher when you first get it because it is so new but he did wax it and it is so much better. I asked him if he thought I should keep it and he said that he would if it were him because even if I got a replacement, there would be no guarantee what I would get. Also, it's a very hard to get item so who knows when I would be able to get a replacement. The store was not able to order one for me.


I am glad that he could help with the zipper. But this "artisan" BS is just BS. They pull this whenever there is some variation, and most of the time it is more or less a justified explanation, but in this case it screams sloppy work. He is right that they cannot guarantee if the next one will not be like that, but as an enthusiast for years and years and an owner of the Pochette Accessoires (so I give extra attention when I see one), I have never seen this level of being off-axis. I would say that it is almost 100% that the next one will be better. I know that it is hard to find (now), but do you really one one right now of would it be better to have one in Spring that is OK? I would not be happy with this one, but this is my personal opinion.


----------



## BULL

Laineyrock said:


> Just curious when yours was made? I just received mine yesterday with some issues and mine was made the 42nd week of 2020 (so a couple weeks ago). My side panel is very off centered but still on the fence whether to try to get a replacement because it is so hard to get and who knows how long it will be.


Yes, when and where? I am very curious too. I wouldn't be surprised if it would be the same factory.


----------



## psmnewbie

psmnewbie said:


> Newbie here..
> I just purchased the PSM in store and had the SA bring out 4 bags due to the first 3 having some type of black ink stain on the front and white residue on the strap. The 4th looked the best out of the other options and had the best monogram alignment in the front. It was my first purchase so I was being a little picky, but I just wanted to make sure I loved the bag before spending so much on it.
> A couple days later I found a crooked stitch on the bottom of the backpack and I don’t know if I’m being picky again or if this is bad work from LV. I was thinking of exchanging it, but feel the SA will just show me the other bags I already looked at since they told me they only had a couple at that location.
> Any suggestions on what to do would be appreciated!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4889189



I returned my bag and ended up finding the "perfect" one!! I saw horror stories of people having to return it 5+ times so I'm really glad I just had to return it once. I had the boutique show me all of the bags they had and found one with perfect alignment and stitching. I inspected the bag through and through since I now have a better idea of what to look for (front alignment, stitching, stamp.. etc), and so far it's perfect! I told my husband that I'm now in love with my gift and after inspecting it thoroughly, if he sees anything wrong, he should take it to his grave. Thanks to everyone who replied, you were all helpful!!


----------



## ul0vetina

Laineyrock said:


> Advice please! I just received my PA in mono yesterday. Right off the bat I noticed that the zipper was not as smooth and "buttery" like my mini PA in DE. Also the alignment on the one side is really off. I'm not sure if maybe if the zipper just needs to be broken in a bit but my mini PA in DE was super smooth from the first time I opened it. Would you exchange it for another one? I'm on the fence about this because who knows when I would be able to get a replacement with how tough it is to get and this one is made in France (which I love). Please share your thoughts. TIA!





BULL said:


> Yes, when and where? I am very curious too. I wouldn't be surprised if it would be the same factory.





Laineyrock said:


> Just curious when yours was made? I just received mine yesterday with some issues and mine was made the 42nd week of 2020 (so a couple weeks ago). My side panel is very off centered but still on the fence whether to try to get a replacement because it is so hard to get and who knows how long it will be.


The date code on mine is MB4200


Laineyrock said:


> Just curious when yours was made? I just received mine yesterday with some issues and mine was made the 42nd week of 2020 (so a couple weeks ago). My side panel is very off centered but still on the fence whether to try to get a replacement because it is so hard to get and who knows how long it will be.


The date code on mine is MB4200. I feel like this batch of pochette accessories in mono is really bad quality. Patterns not aligned, stitching is crooked, hot stamp isn’t embossed deeply. This is my second PA. The first was in worst condition and I returned that. TBH if another PA pops up on the website I think they’re all returns with same issues. I think I’ll wait for the next production.


----------



## BULL

ul0vetina said:


> The date code on mine is MB4200
> 
> The date code on mine is MB4200. I feel like this batch of pochette accessories in mono is really bad quality. Patterns not aligned, stitching is crooked, hot stamp isn’t embossed deeply. This is my second PA. The first was in worst condition and I returned that. TBH if another PA pops up on the website I think they’re all returns with same issues. I think I’ll wait for the next production.


I'd totally understand if you'd return yours. The stitches on the side are not nice. Maybe they are really in a hurry for the Holidays. And hopefully they'll have a nicer series in 2021.


----------



## Laineyrock

ul0vetina said:


> The date code on mine is MB4200
> 
> The date code on mine is MB4200. I feel like this batch of pochette accessories in mono is really bad quality. Patterns not aligned, stitching is crooked, hot stamp isn’t embossed deeply. This is my second PA. The first was in worst condition and I returned that. TBH if another PA pops up on the website I think they’re all returns with same issues. I think I’ll wait for the next production.


That’s disappointing to hear that’s your second PA. How were you able to get your 2nd PA? Did CS help you? So the next production will be in Spring 2021? Seems like they’re rushing to me too  I'm going to call CS and see what they say and see if they can give me another one but seeing that you went through this twice, I'm not sure if I will be any luckier....ugh. I also really don't want to wait until spring to get one.


----------



## BULL

Spring was just a guess on my side. But since it is almost Christmas, I fear that it is not a bad guess 
There is no dedicated Pochette Accessoires factory, so in one location on a production line they make these in Monogram for some days, then in Azur for the rest of the week, and then they make Neo Noés next week. What demand requires, they taylor the production line for. But for some strange reason, this particular bag is indeed rare these years, but it is clearly a generated thing. Part of their strategy. They could produce thousands of them a day, but they chose not to.
I learned that Agendas and calendar holders are only made once a year before the Holiday season. Late summer, early autumn. So when people are about to buy new calendars before the new year, they have enough stock. Canvas Neverfulls and Speedy bags are made literally daily, but based on the wait lists for the Pochette Accessoires (my store has a list too), and how hard it is to get online, I assume that it went the Agenda way and Vuitton limited its production for a few times a year.


----------



## Jeunesse

Laineyrock said:


> Advice please! I just received my PA in mono yesterday. Right off the bat I noticed that the zipper was not as smooth and "buttery" like my mini PA in DE. Also the alignment on the one side is really off. I'm not sure if maybe if the zipper just needs to be broken in a bit but my mini PA in DE was super smooth from the first time I opened it. Would you exchange it for another one? I'm on the fence about this because who knows when I would be able to get a replacement with how tough it is to get and this one is made in France (which I love). Please share your thoughts. TIA!



Did you order it online? You can try caking CS and asking for an exchange. My first PA Monogram had noticeable cracks on each corner by the d rings. I called customer service and explained to them I would like an exchange. Because there were none in stock they said that once they received my return I would receive high priority in receiving one when they have stock. Once they received my order it only took two weeks to receive a new one. Now, this is the tricky part. My second one was really wonky and bulged out at the bottom, like excess canvas. I called CS for an exchange and the lady said it was impossible since it was out of stock and wouldn’t be produced for another month. That night I was able to order one online! And it kept popping up very often that night and the next day. So, depending on the CS you get when you call in, you might be able to get them to do an exchange if you don’t have any luck online. Good luck.


----------



## Jeunesse

FYI, The second PA Mono I had that was wonky was batch MB4200.


----------



## Laineyrock

Jeunesse said:


> Did you order it online? You can try caking CS and asking for an exchange. My first PA Monogram had noticeable cracks on each corner by the d rings. I called customer service and explained to them I would like an exchange. Because there were none in stock they said that once they received my return I would receive high priority in receiving one when they have stock. Once they received my order it only took two weeks to receive a new one. Now, this is the tricky part. My second one was really wonky and bulged out at the bottom, like excess canvas. I called CS for an exchange and the lady said it was impossible since it was out of stock and wouldn’t be produced for another month. That night I was able to order one online! And it kept popping up very often that night and the next day. So, depending on the CS you get when you call in, you might be able to get them to do an exchange if you don’t have any luck online. Good luck.


I called CS but she wasn’t able to order me a new one because it was not available at all in the US and I needed to return the one I have now first. But she gave me her personal phone number to check back every so often. I ended up scoring one online tonight and waiting to get it before I return my first one. Thank you for that info! I just hope this 2nd one is a good one. Did you receive your third one yet? If you did, how is it?


----------



## Laineyrock

Jeunesse said:


> FYI, The second PA Mono I had that was wonky was batch MB4200.


Someone else in the forum had the same date code as you too that had issues with theirs.  My first one has a date code of MB4220.


----------



## Jeunesse

Laineyrock said:


> I called CS but she wasn’t able to order me a new one because it was not available at all in the US and I needed to return the one I have now first. But she gave me her personal phone number to check back every so often. I ended up scoring one online tonight and waiting to get it before I return my first one. Thank you for that info! I just hope this 2nd one is a good one. Did you receive your third one yet? If you did, how is it?



Calling CS is like a box of chocolates, you never know what you’re gonna get! Some are so helpful, and some will just say no to everything. 

I received my third one. Honestly, it’s the best out of the three. Is it perfect? No, but I don’t really expect perfection with LV. The other two had issues that were too big for me to ignore.  I do feel like with the PA demand that they have really rushed production with them. 

Good luck with your new PA!


----------



## mmemp

Hi everyone, I recently got my hands on the mono PM (MIF) and noticed the edging on the front compartment is uneven. Is this normal?  There's also 1 uneven stitch on the side vachetta for the strap (which doesn't worry me as much as the edging).


----------



## Laineyrock

BULL said:


> Spring was just a guess on my side. But since it is almost Christmas, I fear that it is not a bad guess
> There is no dedicated Pochette Accessoires factory, so in one location on a production line they make these in Monogram for some days, then in Azur for the rest of the week, and then they make Neo Noés next week. What demand requires, they taylor the production line for. But for some strange reason, this particular bag is indeed rare these years, but it is clearly a generated thing. Part of their strategy. They could produce thousands of them a day, but they chose not to.
> I learned that Agendas and calendar holders are only made once a year before the Holiday season. Late summer, early autumn. So when people are about to buy new calendars before the new year, they have enough stock. Canvas Neverfulls and Speedy bags are made literally daily, but based on the wait lists for the Pochette Accessoires (my store has a list too), and how hard it is to get online, I assume that it went the Agenda way and Vuitton limited its production for a few times a year.


This is really interesting info. Thank you! I keep hearing rumors of the PA being discontinued. Have you heard the same? I can't imagine they would since it's such a popular item but they did discontinue the PA DE. 

I was able to snag another PA mono last night so hoping the new one will be better.


----------



## BULL

Laineyrock said:


> This is really interesting info. Thank you! I keep hearing rumors of the PA being discontinued. Have you heard the same? I can't imagine they would since it's such a popular item but they did discontinue the PA DE.
> 
> I was able to snag another PA mono last night so hoping the new one will be better.


Yes, there is this rumour about this for years now. I also doubt that it will be discontinued. Although just as the Ebene, the Épi versions are gone too now.
I had a theory that a redesign might come soon, since this current design is almost 20 years old now. It would explain the gradual phasing out of the different versions. If done well, a new design would sell like hot cakes, could go for a slightly higher price, and be easier-to-make for them. Just as the Neo Noé. It is a great fresh design, and it's VERY easy to assemble compared to the classic Noé. Win-win.
My only fear that this 'new thing' is the Multi Pochette itself. And that they want Pochette lovers to buy that instead of the cheaper classic version. I hope this is not their strategy. The Multi Pochette is a fun contemporary bag, but lacks the timelessness of the original.


----------



## Laineyrock

BULL said:


> Yes, there is this rumour about this for years now. I also doubt that it will be discontinued. Although just as the Ebene, the Épi versions are gone too now.
> I had a theory that a redesign might come soon, since this current design is almost 20 years old now. It would explain the gradual phasing out of the different versions. If done well, a new design would sell like hot cakes, could go for a slightly higher price, and be easier-to-make for them. Just as the Neo Noé. It is a great fresh design, and it's VERY easy to assemble compared to the classic Noé. Win-win.
> My only fear that this 'new thing' is the Multi Pochette itself. And that they want Pochette lovers to buy that instead of the cheaper classic version. I hope this is not their strategy. The Multi Pochette is a fun contemporary bag, but lacks the timelessness of the original.


I completely agree with you about the multi pochette and I have heard that that is what LV is trying to replace the PA with. I’m not a fan of the multi personally. But I had also heard about a new design as well. Guess we’ll see.


----------



## skyway1

The color of my new Victorine wallet seems a little lighter and not as vibrant as other's photos I've seen on this site. Is this normal?


----------



## sashinla

I’m so happy I found this thread since I posted a similar question in the MPA thread but appreciate that this is THE thread to ask about LV issues 

Would love advice on whether I’m overthinking a possible defect on the larger pochette from the multi pochette (made in USA) or if it’s normal. One of the sides with just the ring has stitches that allow the side of the purse to go really wide. I’m kind of concerned because the stitching on my regular DE pochette (made in Spain) is impeccable and very tight. Do you think it’s egregious enough to be exchanged or does anyone else’s bag look like this?

It‘a not a big deal but I’m worried it might affect the wear and tear of the bag, especially since the zippers aren’t that smooth to begin with. The canvas on the MPA is so much softer and feels less durable than my DE PA that was made in 2012.

I don’t think I’ll have an issue finding a new MPA bag since there’s seems to be a lot of stock in my city but it will be hard to find one made in Europe.


----------



## BULL

skyway1 said:


> The color of my new Victorine wallet seems a little lighter and not as vibrant as other's photos I've seen on this site. Is this normal?


Looks like normal Monogram canvas to me. And the alignment of the snap closure is surprisingly good.


----------



## hideawayaqua

mmemp said:


> Hi everyone, I recently got my hands on the mono PM (MIF) and noticed the edging on the front compartment is uneven. Is this normal?  There's also 1 uneven stitch on the side vachetta for the strap (which doesn't worry me as much as the edging).



The edges look 'normal' to me... I have the PM and I actually went through 6 bags before I settled with my last one. Not perfect, either, but less overall issues. I've seen a lot of PS with rough edges, mine is like that too. It's 'normal', LV doesn't think it's a defect. I absolutely adore this bag so I accepted the flaws. Didn't mean to discourage you, but if you're not happy with it, just exchange/return it. BTW, how do the corners look from the front?


----------



## ILOVENOVA

sashinla said:


> I’m so happy I found this thread since I posted a similar question in the MPA thread but appreciate that this is THE thread to ask about LV issues
> 
> Would love advice on whether I’m overthinking a possible defect on the larger pochette from the multi pochette (made in USA) or if it’s normal. One of the sides with just the ring has stitches that allow the side of the purse to go really wide. I’m kind of concerned because the stitching on my regular DE pochette (made in Spain) is impeccable and very tight. Do you think it’s egregious enough to be exchanged or does anyone else’s bag look like this?
> 
> It‘a not a big deal but I’m worried it might affect the wear and tear of the bag, especially since the zippers aren’t that smooth to begin with. The canvas on the MPA is so much softer and feels less durable than my DE PA that was made in 2012.
> 
> I don’t think I’ll have an issue finding a new MPA bag since there’s seems to be a lot of stock in my city but it will be hard to find one made in Europe.


Can't see too good from the picture, can you take another picture for the side you pointing out?


----------



## sashinla

ILOVENOVA said:


> Can't see too good from the picture, can you take another picture for the side you pointing out?



 not sure if this is any better but I took another picture of how far the side flaps go. The right hand side stitching looks kind of loose compared to the right stitching in my DE PA. I might be overthinking things but I’m going to try my luck in store tomorrow to see if I can exchange. Thanks everyone for your input!


----------



## purply-sky

Hi there,

I recently purchased a pochette accessories and I noticed this in the canvas. Looks Like a tiny rip. Just wondering if this is normal and whether the rip will get worse over time.

.


----------



## lilteddybear

The stitching is not centered at the bottom and the top handle is misaligned. This was the best looking one out of 3 different boutiques that I have been to. Should I return it and keep on looking?


----------



## Laineyrock

purply-sky said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I recently purchased a pochette accessories and I noticed this in the canvas. Looks Like a tiny rip. Just wondering if this is normal and whether the rip will get worse over time.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4896966


Mine does not have that. Are you going to return it?


----------



## ILOVENOVA

lilteddybear said:


> The stitching is not centered at the bottom and the top handle is misaligned. This was the best looking one out of 3 different boutiques that I have been to. Should I return it and keep on looking?
> 
> View attachment 4897118
> 
> 
> View attachment 4897119
> 
> 
> View attachment 4897120
> 
> 
> View attachment 4897121


I don't have this bag, but I thought your bag look very good. I have to look look to see what you are talking about. I think your bag is totally fine.


----------



## kikiii_24

eileeng13 said:


> Hi there - just a quick update.  I visited my LV store and they told me that in regards to the bag, there is definitely a variance (differences) regarding the glazing.  The repair manager said that the dye is hand applied and depending on the craftsman, they can apply it lightly.  And mine is certainly a variance.  Since my bag is only 3 days old, (from purchase - made on the 42nd week of 2020), they told me that I can either have it replaced, repaired to get more glazing or I can hold on to it for a while.  I have a year to decide. Thanks!


Awesome, I'm so glad they gave you options and a long time period to decide!


----------



## purply-sky

Laineyrock said:


> Mine does not have that. Are you going to return it?




Still deciding lol.  When I look on the other side, I do see similar things but it’s tucked in and covered by the second piece of canvas. I think the pull tab side wasn’t tucked as neatly. Also, the stitching on the pull tab side could be better....
Since it’s a htf item, they won’t allow exchange so only return or keep.


----------



## Laineyrock

I see what you mean. I’m not sure what I would do either because even if you get a different one, you never know what you’re going to get with that newer one. I’m sure you’ll make the right decision


----------



## sk8erCR

I recently received my MTW Speedy and I have used it once and the lock is already significantly scratched on the back. I left it attached to one of the zipper pulls like it was when I got it. I assume the pull scratched it. Is this normal? Seems excessive for using it once. Scratches are deeper in person than they appear in the picture. I’m a little disappointed and don’t even want to keep it on my bag anymore for fear that it’s going to look awful after carrying it once or twice more.


----------



## ILOVENOVA

sk8erCR said:


> I recently received my MTW Speedy and I have used it once and the lock is already significantly scratched on the back. I left it attached to one of the zipper pulls like it was when I got it. I assume the pull scratched it. Is this normal? Seems excessive for using it once. Scratches are deeper in person than they appear in the picture. I’m a little disappointed and don’t even want to keep it on my bag anymore for fear that it’s going to look awful after carrying it once or twice more.


I'm not sure as I don't keep the lock on my speedy b25. I'm afraid that the lock with get scratches. I really don't know where to keep the lock on so that it won't scratch. Hopefully another member might have an answer for you.


----------



## xtina910

Hello,

I am looking to purchase a Key Pouch in Empreinte and my SA sent me a pic of this one she has in the store. The corner stitching looks very sloppy to me but she passed it off saying it’s a “stress area where the stitching ends”. How accurate is this?

Should I just wait for a different one to come in?


----------



## BULL

xtina910 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am looking to purchase a Key Pouch in Empreinte and my SA sent me a pic of this one she has in the store. The corner stitching looks very sloppy to me but she passed it off saying it’s a “stress area where the stitching ends”. How accurate is this?
> 
> Should I just wait for a different one to come in?


It is accurate, that is a stress point. But... It could be done nicely, but this design is very difficult to assemble with grace. Quite a few layers meet on both sides in an unusual way, and holding them together and producing a neat seam seems hard. Even their official product photos feature wonky and sloppy-looking stitching. Look at the bottom right corner (it is easier to see on the Navy version):


----------



## BlackMage93

I have an elizabeth pencil pouch I received yesterday with this leather crease in it. Is this normal? I'm going to the store to request an exchange tomorrow, but if it's normal I don't want to bother since I'll likely get a worse one. I love the pattern on the canvas it's so perfect and beautiful on this piece to me. 

Apparantly their warehouse is out of textile cards and booklets, last few orders have been missing them and one person on the phone finally told me they're just not shipping them. They're not tying the ribbon anymore either :/, is it reasonable to call in six months to see if they can ship the extras out when they're in stock?


----------



## xtina910

BULL said:


> It is accurate, that is a stress point. But... It could be done nicely, but this design is very difficult to assemble with grace. Quite a few layers meet on both sides in an unusual way, and holding them together and producing a neat seam seems hard. Even their official product photos feature wonky and sloppy-looking stitching. Look at the bottom right corner (it is easier to see on the Navy version):



Thank you for taking the time to respond! I just ordered it and will cross my fingers it doesn’t look as sloppy in person!


----------



## travelbliss

xtina910 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am looking to purchase a Key Pouch in Empreinte and my SA sent me a pic of this one she has in the store. The corner stitching looks very sloppy to me but she passed it off saying it’s a “stress area where the stitching ends”. How accurate is this?
> 
> Should I just wait for a different one to come in?



Oh dear....i'd take a PASS on that one !!!


----------



## travelbliss

BlackMage93 said:


> I have an elizabeth pencil pouch I received yesterday with this leather crease in it. Is this normal? I'm going to the store to request an exchange tomorrow, but if it's normal I don't want to bother since I'll likely get a worse one. I love the pattern on the canvas it's so perfect and beautiful on this piece to me.
> 
> Apparantly their warehouse is out of textile cards and booklets, last few orders have been missing them and one person on the phone finally told me they're just not shipping them. They're not tying the ribbon anymore either :/, is it reasonable to call in six months to see if they can ship the extras out when they're in stock?
> 
> View attachment 4899496



Last year I ordered the Elizabeth Venice pouch and unfortunately the creases do form on the base.  The vachetta is a much thinner quality on this style, making the case pliable and prone to stress from the slightest pressure = creases.   Since most Elizabeth pouches are limited items,  I kept mine and it doesn't make me love it any less !


----------



## ella0793

I purchased a PA in DA recently and received it!   
But compared with my PA in Mono, the base canvas of the Azur one looks very wonky and does not stand on its own. Since it's not a stitching or ripping issue, and this is such a hard to get item should I just keep it or exchange it? Hope I am not being too picky about it.


----------



## BULL

ella0793 said:


> I purchased a PA in DA recently and received it!
> But compared with my PA in Mono, the base canvas of the Azur one looks very wonky and does not stand on its own. Since it's not a stitching or ripping issue, and this is such a hard to get item should I just keep it or exchange it? Hope I am not being too picky about it.


I belive that this one will "break in" well as you start using it. When new and empty, it can be like this.


----------



## Loriad

BULL said:


> I belive that this one will "break in" well as you start using it. When new and empty, it can be like this.


I agree. I have the DA and monogram and they both started out this way. The bottom flattens when u put things in it. Hang onto it because you will not have an easy time exchanging it!


----------



## GLX0

Hey guys I'm new here and new to Louis Vuitton also  I purchased the Alma BB online and I love it! I just noticed under the handle some of the stitching seems looser than the rest, do you think this is a concern? x


----------



## BULL

GLX0 said:


> Hey guys I'm new here and new to Louis Vuitton also  I purchased the Alma BB online and I love it! I just noticed under the handle some of the stitching seems looser than the rest, do you think this is a concern? x


Yes. This is not OK. It could get worse soon.


----------



## MyLuxeCloset

Not sure if this is the right thread to post to.. but I just recently received my card holder today and the stitching is really bothering me. This is a picture of the back. You can clearly see that it’s crooked. Am I being too picky or is this something worth returning? Take note-  This is the first item I own that is “made in Spain” so I don’t know if this is just me overreacting or it’s really bad quality control? I’ve never had problems with my “made in France” pieces.


----------



## GLX0

BULL said:


> Yes. This is not OK. It could get worse soon.


Thank you for replying  I shall request an exchange


----------



## Smspp

I received the key pouch today (MIF) which I ordered through my SA. It was shipped from another LV store. I noticed that the zipper and the zipper pulls appear faded compared to the key ring. The key ring is shiny gold, while the zipper and zipper pull are quite dull muted gold. Is this the case for all key pouches. The bottom stitching is not that great as well.


----------



## ILOVENOVA

MyLuxeCloset said:


> Not sure if this is the right thread to post to.. but I just recently received my card holder today and the stitching is really bothering me. This is a picture of the back. You can clearly see that it’s crooked. Am I being too picky or is this something worth returning? Take note-  This is the first item I own that is “made in Spain” so I don’t know if this is just me overreacting or it’s really bad quality control? I’ve never had problems with my “made in France” pieces.


Honestly I don't pay that much attention to detail . Yes your is crooked, but the thread look intact and glue down good. Its just not straight, so it is up to you to keep or exchange.


----------



## Loriad

Smspp said:


> I received the key pouch today (MIF) which I ordered through my SA. It was shipped from another LV store. I noticed that the zipper and the zipper pulls appear faded compared to the key ring. The key ring is shiny gold, while the zipper and zipper pull are quite dull muted gold. Is this the case for all key pouches. The bottom stitching is not that great as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4902141
> View attachment 4902141
> View attachment 4902141
> View attachment 4902142
> View attachment 4902143


The key holder and hardware are a different color on the key pouch. That's normal. As long you can't see light coming through the bottom and the zipper isn't crooked, I would keep it. I bought 4 key pouches online and they all had very loose stitching that you could see through.


----------



## BlueBell77

Hello everyone,
I'm not new here, but this is only my second or third post. I guess I'm little bit lazy usually I prefer to read. English isn't my native language, so I'm sorry if I make mistakes.
I'm wondering what on earth has happened to DE canvas. ??!! I received yesterday brand new Neverfull MM. It seems to be ok. but the canvas is not as high quality as my eight years old DE Rivington.
The canvas in the old bag looks and feels so much better. The color is brighter and the surface is more shiny. 
(I ordered my new Neverfull from Louis Vuitton's official website). *Is this normal* that the quality isn't the same anymore? It woud be nice to know if anyone has noticed the same thing.
I tried to capture the difference to the photo.


----------



## BULL

BlueBell77 said:


> Hello everyone,
> I'm not new here, but this is only my second or third post. I guess I'm little bit lazy usually I prefer to read. English isn't my native language, so I'm sorry if I make mistakes.
> I'm wondering what on earth has happened to DE canvas. ??!! I received yesterday brand new Neverfull MM. It seems to be ok. but the canvas is not as high quality as my eight years old DE Rivington.
> The canvas in the old bag looks and feels so much better. The color is brighter and the surface is more shiny.
> (I ordered my new Neverfull from Louis Vuitton's official website). *Is this normal* that the quality isn't the same anymore? It woud be nice to know if anyone has noticed the same thing.
> I tried to capture the difference to the photo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4902413


As Apple comes out with a new iPhone every year, Vuitton also fine tunes the materials year-by-year. The Rivington has the old shinier "chocolate" leather, the Neverfull has the new, rubbery, and darker one. That is also not worse quality, but a different finish. The canvas is updated too, but also there is no single version of it. They use many many variations, different thickness, different softness for each product. The Rivington — I assume — has the softer, more pliable canvas, just like current Speedies, while for the Neverfulls they use a stiffer version. This is a design choice, not a design flaw. The Neverfull would collapse with softer canvas, they decided it shouldn't. And with use the canvas becomes more and more shinier, so obviously an 8 year old canvas has more sheen than a few weeks old one.
The print was also never uniform in colour through the years. But this is a concern of yours I truly agree with. Of course, they can fine tune it too, but the thing is that different batches of canvas are different all the time even on the same week. Some Monograms are greener, some are more yellowish brown, some Damier is lighter, some are duller and darker. This is one of the richest companies in the world, they should have proper print colour management.


----------



## BlueBell77

BULL said:


> As Apple comes out with a new iPhone every year, Vuitton also fine tunes the materials year-by-year. The Rivington has the old shinier "chocolate" leather, the Neverfull has the new, rubbery, and darker one. That is also not worse quality, but a different finish. The canvas is updated too, but also there is no single version of it. They use many many variations, different thickness, different softness for each product. The Rivington — I assume — has the softer, more pliable canvas, just like current Speedies, while for the Neverfulls they use a stiffer version. This is a design choice, not a design flaw. The Neverfull would collapse with softer canvas, they decided it shouldn't. And with use the canvas becomes more and more shinier, so obviously an 8 year old canvas has more sheen than a few weeks old one.
> The print was also never uniform in colour through the years. But this is a concern of yours I truly agree with. Of course, they can fine tune it too, but the thing is that different batches of canvas are different all the time even on the same week. Some Monograms are greener, some are more yellowish brown, some Damier is lighter, some are duller and darker. This is one of the richest companies in the world, they should have proper print colour management.



Thank you so much for your answer.  It was very helpful. I have heard lately so much of LV quality problems that it really made me wonder the difference between the old and the new DE.


----------



## marstar

Hi! I noticed the leather coming off on one of the corners  Do you think this is something worth going into the store to fix? Or is this normal?


----------



## BlackMage93

travelbliss said:


> Last year I ordered the Elizabeth Venice pouch and unfortunately the creases do form on the base.  The vachetta is a much thinner quality on this style, making the case pliable and prone to stress from the slightest pressure = creases.   Since most Elizabeth pouches are limited items,  I kept mine and it doesn't make me love it any less !



Hey I just wanted to follow-up and say thank you for the reply. I watched a few YouTube videos and sent a photo to LV, they said that looks like normal wear and that sort of just got me to send it in for an exchange. Hopefully the next one I get isn't rolled up like a burrito or something.


----------



## Ms.Midnight79

Would you keep or return this bumbag? Look at the seams at the ends where the canvas meets. Large holes in canvas and sloppy stitching?


----------



## ILOVENOVA

BULL said:


> As Apple comes out with a new iPhone every year, Vuitton also fine tunes the materials year-by-year. The Rivington has the old shinier "chocolate" leather, the Neverfull has the new, rubbery, and darker one. That is also not worse quality, but a different finish. The canvas is updated too, but also there is no single version of it. They use many many variations, different thickness, different softness for each product. The Rivington — I assume — has the softer, more pliable canvas, just like current Speedies, while for the Neverfulls they use a stiffer version. This is a design choice, not a design flaw. The Neverfull would collapse with softer canvas, they decided it shouldn't. And with use the canvas becomes more and more shinier, so obviously an 8 year old canvas has more sheen than a few weeks old one.
> The print was also never uniform in colour through the years. But this is a concern of yours I truly agree with. Of course, they can fine tune it too, but the thing is that different batches of canvas are different all the time even on the same week. Some Monograms are greener, some are more yellowish brown, some Damier is lighter, some are duller and darker. This is one of the richest companies in the world, they should have proper print colour management.


I really enjoy reading your reply/post. You seems to know a lot about LV and very details when you answer too.


----------



## ILOVENOVA

marstar said:


> Hi! I noticed the leather coming off on one of the corners  Do you think this is something worth going into the store to fix? Or is this normal?


It seems like the leather are not completely cut off. I would go to the store have SA look at it or even exchange for another one.


----------



## BlueBell77

ILOVENOVA said:


> I really enjoy reading your reply/post. You seems to know a lot about LV and very details when you answer too.



I agree


----------



## BULL

ILOVENOVA said:


> I really enjoy reading your reply/post. You seems to know a lot about LV and very details when you answer too.





BlueBell77 said:


> I agree


Thank you  I am trying my best to help the community here.


----------



## Loriad

BULL said:


> Thank you  I am trying my best to help the community here.


I agree too!


----------



## SandyMA94

marstar said:


> Hi! I noticed the leather coming off on one of the corners  Do you think this is something worth going into the store to fix? Or is this normal?


The same thing happened to my bag, I was able to take it in and they offered me store credit or an exchange!


----------



## marstar

ILOVENOVA said:


> It seems like the leather are not completely cut off. I would go to the store have SA look at it or even exchange for another one.


Thank you!!


----------



## marstar

SandyMA94 said:


> The same thing happened to my bag, I was able to take it in and they offered me store credit or an exchange!


ooh thank you! I tried to go earlier today but the line was a bit too long for me >_<


----------



## purply-sky

Laineyrock said:


> I see what you mean. I’m not sure what I would do either because even if you get a different one, you never know what you’re going to get with that newer one. I’m sure you’ll make the right decision


So I managed to purchase another pochette accessories online and now I’m deciding between the two. The left is the new one and the right is original one I got.

The left (new) one definitely doesn’t have that “rip” in the canvas but the stitching on the tab pull doesn’t look the best. Also, on the left one, I can see the perforated holds at the bottom so the stitching doesn’t seem tight enough. 
The left leather tab is also tanner than the right one even though the date code on the left one is more recent. The colour doesn’t bother me as much since it will age eventually but it was something I noticed as soon as I pulled it out of the box.

Any advice would be helpful. 
Thanks!


----------



## Sunshine mama

BULL said:


> It is accurate, that is a stress point. But... It could be done nicely, but this design is very difficult to assemble with grace. Quite a few layers meet on both sides in an unusual way, and holding them together and producing a neat seam seems hard. Even their official product photos feature wonky and sloppy-looking stitching. Look at the bottom right corner (it is easier to see on the Navy version):


Agree! This hard area should be finished off with hand stitching(not machine).
But I don't think LV does much hand stitching.


----------



## BULL

purply-sky said:


> So I managed to purchase another pochette accessories online and now I’m deciding between the two. The left is the new one and the right is original one I got.
> 
> The left (new) one definitely doesn’t have that “rip” in the canvas but the stitching on the tab pull doesn’t look the best. Also, on the left one, I can see the perforated holds at the bottom so the stitching doesn’t seem tight enough.
> The left leather tab is also tanner than the right one even though the date code on the left one is more recent. The colour doesn’t bother me as much since it will age eventually but it was something I noticed as soon as I pulled it out of the box.
> 
> Any advice would be helpful.
> Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 4903982
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4904008
> View attachment 4903984


The rigth one is nicer, but only for the stitching on the underside (which is something you won't really look at often). All other differences seem normal to me. Just like us humans, cow skins tan differently, some are darker, some are paler.


----------



## BULL

Sunshine mama said:


> Agree! This hard area should be finished off with hand stitching(not machine).
> But I don't think LV does much hand stitching.


Absolutely agree. But ohh what a price would that be  
Actually there are some (very few) hand stitched LV products, but they are surprisingly pricey and Vuitton doesn't really advertise this, since it would make all their other merchanise inferior.


----------



## MyLuxeCloset

I recently bought a card holder online and it’s made in Spain. Now, I didn’t  really care where it’s made so long as the item is in good condition (I know nothing will be 100% “perfect” and I accept that). What’s bothering me is that none of my made in France pieces ever had any problems so now I’m on the hunt for a made in France replacement card holder.

For reference I purchased from the LV website so I know they’re real, but what is up with the quality control now? I feel like my card holder could even be a returned item that was then sold to me! Is that possible? Can anyone confirm if they sell returns online? Or is this really just bad craftsmanship? If it’s one crooked stitch maybe I could live with it, but it’s really misaligned on both sides in the back. 

If anyone owns the same card holder please send me pics of yours so I can compare. The front is in perfect alignment but the back is so crooked it looks like someone stitched it with their eyes closed. I’m doing a return (or an exchange) in store and I don’t want any SA to give me any excuses and say “oh that’s normal” or “oh I don’t see anything”. If I have pics of other people’s non crooked stitching they can’t talk me out of giving me a better piece.


----------



## lvuittonaddict

it wouldn’t bother me but if you’re not happy w it you should return it.


----------



## Jolie34

It would completely bother me! It’s definitely a return for me.


----------



## BULL

Just calm down and return it. This is the 3rd post about this card holder. It’s not that much of a big deal. They won’t talk you out of it.
This happens with every brand and every product. And has nothing to do with being made in Spain or France. But if you want to be super sure to have a Made in France card holder, buy a Mon Monogram version. All of those are Made in France.


----------



## ILOVENOVA

purply-sky said:


> So I managed to purchase another pochette accessories online and now I’m deciding between the two. The left is the new one and the right is original one I got.
> 
> The left (new) one definitely doesn’t have that “rip” in the canvas but the stitching on the tab pull doesn’t look the best. Also, on the left one, I can see the perforated holds at the bottom so the stitching doesn’t seem tight enough.
> The left leather tab is also tanner than the right one even though the date code on the left one is more recent. The colour doesn’t bother me as much since it will age eventually but it was something I noticed as soon as I pulled it out of the box.
> 
> Any advice would be helpful.
> Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 4903982
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4904008
> View attachment 4903984


For me, I like the left one better (new one), however, what bother me is on the first picture, is that a over cut, peel off canvas or what is it? If it does affect the canvas, I would pick the right one. The pull stitches is on the back side, am sure no one will see it beside you. And only if you can live with it.  Tough call. No bag is perfect. I brought my speedy b25 and exchange/re-order 3 times before I get an okay one. PA is hard to get item. You are lucky for able to get 2.


----------



## daisy913

This isn't defective. It's a crooked stitch that doesn't affect the usability of this item. You are free to dislike crooked stitches and reject pieces because of it, but please don't call it defective. It is extremely misleading. 

Also, just because _you_ don't like a crooked stitch or two, it doesn't mean that other people wouldn't. It's presumptuous to say that a piece must be returned because it isn't to your liking. Just return/exchange it. They shouldn't be giving you a hard time, as long as you are in the return/exchange window. Just tell them you want a piece with straight stitching. Easy peasy.


----------



## Pessie

We all have a threshold for this sort of thing, and if you don’t like it just exchange it.  Simple.  Personally, I don’t mind the odd crooked stitch - to me it’s a sign it was sewn by a human and not a robot, and I quite like that.


----------



## purply-sky

ILOVENOVA said:


> For me, I like the left one better (new one), however, what bother me is on the first picture, is that a over cut, peel off canvas or what is it? If it does affect the canvas, I would pick the right one. The pull stitches is on the back side, am sure no one will see it beside you. And only if you can live with it.  Tough call. No bag is perfect. I brought my speedy b25 and exchange/re-order 3 times before I get an okay one. PA is hard to get item. You are lucky for able to get 2.





BULL said:


> The rigth one is nicer, but only for the stitching on the underside (which is something you won't really look at often). All other differences seem normal to me. Just like us humans, cow skins tan differently, some are darker, some are paler.



Thank you both for your input! I’ve decided to keep the right (original one) and return the left one. 

The thing that bothered me is the bottom stitching on the left one. It reminds me of the key pouches where the stitching is not done well and you can see the holes.


----------



## Smspp

purply-sky said:


> Thank you both for your input! I’ve decided to keep the right (original one) and return the left one.
> 
> The thing that bothered me is the bottom stitching on the left one. It reminds me of the key pouches where the stitching is not done well and you can see the holes.



I am also quite bothered with the bottom stitching of my new key pouch. I am afraid that those holes might get bigger and cause a tear in the canvas.


----------



## OogleAtLuxury

Pessie said:


> We all have a threshold for this sort of thing, and if you don’t like it just exchange it.  Simple.  Personally, I don’t mind the odd crooked stitch - to me it’s a sign it was sewn by a human and not a robot, and I quite like that.



Eh, Louis Vuitton uses sewing machines in their production. So, this is just a sign of someone not being careful enough about aligning the item before putting it on the machine. It would definitely bother me.


----------



## toujours*chic

Someone did their best I am sure at stitching this. If it bothers you, you should def. return if it is still possible. This is a relatively low-price point item and I doubt seriously anyone would try to talk you out of returning this. If this were a rare or limited collector item, the stitching would not bother me at all. Actually, as long as the integrity of this card holder is not compromised, I am fine with the stitching imperfection.

I am not understanding the drama over a simple card holder in LV's permanent collection- just return it or exchange it.


----------



## Searno29

I have several items which are made in Spain, some lower end canvas items and a bag in Taurillon leather. I also have made in France items. Absolutely no difference between any of them. Could you post a picture that’s not so zoomed in, maybe at the same distance to the screenshot you have provided for comparison? If i zoomed in on every stitch on any LV product I own I’m sure there will be a stitch or two which aren’t 100% in line and as another poster mentioned, that would not make the product “defective”. I wouldn’t return this...


----------



## Pessie

OogleAtLuxury said:


> Eh, Louis Vuitton uses sewing machines in their production. So, this is just a sign of someone not being careful enough about aligning the item before putting it on the machine. It would definitely bother me.


Yes of course, I know that, everyone does - a sewing machine operated by a human being.  I hope I’ve explained my post clearly enough for you.


----------



## OogleAtLuxury

Pessie said:


> Yes of course, I know that, everyone does - a sewing machine operated by a human being.  I hope I’ve explained my post clearly enough for you.


Sorry, I thought that distinction was very important. 

Handmade, to me, isn't a meaningful term nowadays, because all of these bags and SLGs are mass produced. The exception is Hermes, for example, who primarily hand saddle stitches for the Birkin and Kelly. However, everything from fast fashion is made using machine cut pieces and a sewing machine. So, if I can call a Louis Vuitton bag handmade, then I can call a $3 clearance sweater from Old Navy handmade. Or, a $15 bag from Target. 

That's why I agree with OP that Louis Vuitton shouldn't have allowed this crooked stitch to come through. I buy Coach a lot, and I've never seen such sloppy stitching on their canvas and leather pieces. At the very least, Coach seems to use the right needle size for their products rather than having large stitch holes like Louis Vuitton has recently.


----------



## BULL

OogleAtLuxury said:


> The exception is Hermes, for example, who primarily hand saddle stitches for the Birkin and Kelly.


Yes, Hermès puts on the show. For the Birkin, the Kelly, the Constance, other big bags and higher-end SLGs they use the saddle-stitch. But everything below a 1000€ is low-end for them. So the vast majority of their products are just as machine-stitched as LV or Gucci. All those H belts and small card holders...
But somehow their machine stitching is nicer than what others do. They put more effort in it.


----------



## purply-sky

Smspp said:


> I am also quite bothered with the bottom stitching of my new key pouch. I am afraid that those holes might get bigger and cause a tear in the canvas.


That’s what I was thinking as well. If the pochette accessories didn’t have the inner lining, I think I would be able to see light through the bottom because of the stitching.


----------



## MyLuxeCloset

Hi everyone, thank you for all the replies. I love reading about everyone’s opinion. Thank you for all the constructive criticism and the encouragement to return if I’m not happy. I love that we have this forum to talk about stuff like this - I don’t have a lot of friends that are in to luxury so I’m so glad I have everyone to give their two cents on the matter. I have an appointment at LV on Monday - I’m going to exchange for a better piece but I’m crossing my fingers I can also purchase a nano speedy and a pochette accessories. Maybe even a recto verso if they have!


----------



## bergafer3

Hi everyone, I just bought this zippy coin and it’s dented on the sides. Is this something that will fix its self with wear?


----------



## Leyahx34

Hiiii all, was looking for some advice and opinions on what you would do?

I received my speedy 25 M today which i am super happy about but i’ve noticed that the sides are not symmetrical and i’m not even sure if they should be or i’m looking into it too much it just looks a bit odd what do you guys think?? it’s on both ends

and also how long for those creases to fall out they’re irritating i’ll probably stuff it to help them fall out quicker also I just LOVE the smell of new bag haha 

thanks for reading X


----------



## Leyahx34

one more thing is this shine /shade difference also normal? the straps hardware is super shiny compared to the bags 
if only the stores were open!!!

View attachment 4906734


----------



## Leyahx34

I have just found this post after creating my own thread haha might delete that but my post was
Hiiii all, was looking for some advice and opinions on what you would do?

I received my speedy 25 M today which i am super happy about but i’ve noticed that the sides are not symmetrical and i’m not even sure if they should be or i’m looking into it too much it just looks a bit odd what do you guys think?? it’s on both ends

and also how long for those creases to fall out they’re irritating i’ll probably stuff it to help them fall out quicker also I just LOVE the smell of new bag haha 
  and about the colouring of the hardware on the straps v the bag less shine??
thanks for reading X


----------



## ILOVENOVA

Leyahx34 said:


> Hiiii all, was looking for some advice and opinions on what you would do?
> 
> I received my speedy 25 M today which i am super happy about but i’ve noticed that the sides are not symmetrical and i’m not even sure if they should be or i’m looking into it too much it just looks a bit odd what do you guys think?? it’s on both ends
> 
> and also how long for those creases to fall out they’re irritating i’ll probably stuff it to help them fall out quicker also I just LOVE the smell of new bag haha
> 
> thanks for reading X
> 
> View attachment 4906725
> 
> 
> View attachment 4906726
> 
> 
> View attachment 4906727
> 
> 
> View attachment 4906728
> 
> 
> View attachment 4906729


If I were you, I will exchange for another one. Why? the crease will go away after a while after you use. Or you can stuff a pillow inside to make it fuller then it will go away. It just the way LV store their bags and shipped to us. The symmetrical will bother the heck out of me. That doesn't look right at all unless your pictures is off. Nope, I can't stand that. Check online website or pictures of speedy, it should be even on both side. About the hardware color, no comment on that cuz I didn't even look close at my bag . I think it is normal, but I might be wrong.


----------



## Leyahx34

Sorry I have asked this in this in the main thread of “is this normal” but I can’t seem to delete this whole post for some reason I am only seeing an edit button


----------



## Leyahx34

Ahhh that is such a good suggestion to look at the original pictures 
yeah I think it also bothers me if it is not how it’s supposed to be


----------



## Leyahx34

Yeah compared to the site it’s supposed to be a nice curve not a corner like that


----------



## Leyahx34

some further pictures


----------



## Leyahx34

Just did a YouTube stalk of others bags from the sides and there’s seems to be nicely symmetrical  annoying because I waited a while for this bag and I think I had the same issues with my 30 in DE but accepted it but this time i think I’m sending it back do I just email them to start a returns


----------



## ILOVENOVA

Leyahx34 said:


> Just did a YouTube stalk of others bags from the sides and there’s seems to be nicely symmetrical  annoying because I waited a while for this bag and I think I had the same issues with my 30 in DE but accepted it but this time i think I’m sending it back do I just email them to start a returns


I would call SA though to see if they can do an exchange instead  since you have waited a while for this bag. See what other options you might have. Good luck but definite exchange or return this one.


----------



## ILOVENOVA

bergafer3 said:


> Hi everyone, I just bought this zippy coin and it’s dented on the sides. Is this something that will fix its self with wear?


I'm not sure if it will fix its self, but your doesn't look bad at all. If it bother you, you should exchange for another one. If me, I would keep it.


----------



## MyLuxeCloset

Hi everyone, for those of you who have given me advice about my card holder, I went in for an exchange and met the nicest SA. I told her my worries about the stitching and that I felt that the made in Spain felt subpar to made in France. She agreed and was super nice about finding me the best piece they had in store. We literally went through different pieces to compare (she brought out 3). Long story short- I exchanged my monogram card holder for a reverse mono. The new one I got is absolutely perfect (all stitching perfect) and made in France. PLUS she found me the most perfect mini pochette (DE) also made in France. I have been looking forever for this piece on the website, and wasn’t going to be ok with made in Spain. She gave me her number and told me to message her any other things I was looking for. She said she understands that some customers have preferences and that there is no problem requesting for only made in France pieces. I guess cos she was younger she was so chill about everything. OMG The Louis Vuitton gods were smiling down on me today


----------



## BULL

Leyahx34 said:


> I have just found this post after creating my own thread haha might delete that but my post was
> Hiiii all, was looking for some advice and opinions on what you would do?
> 
> I received my speedy 25 M today which i am super happy about but i’ve noticed that the sides are not symmetrical and i’m not even sure if they should be or i’m looking into it too much it just looks a bit odd what do you guys think?? it’s on both ends
> 
> and also how long for those creases to fall out they’re irritating i’ll probably stuff it to help them fall out quicker also I just LOVE the smell of new bag haha
> and about the colouring of the hardware on the straps v the bag less shine??
> thanks for reading X


The hardware colour differences are completely normal. They are supposed to be like that. The creases from the fold on the front and back will go away in a few days, just use it. The sides on the other hand... that seems a little weird. I would notify my SA, but in the meantime, stuff it well with some pillows for a day or two. Maybe that will get it back to shape. But the pipes seem very deformed. There is a thin plastic tube inside, which is covered in leather, that is how the piping is made. But as with straws, once the a plastic tube is broken, it never goes back to its former glory... I fear that this might be behind this weird shape. But first I would try a 2-day treatment of generous pillow stuffing.


----------



## BULL

MyLuxeCloset said:


> Hi everyone, for those of you who have given me advice about my card holder, I went in for an exchange and met the nicest SA. I told her my worries about the stitching and that I felt that the made in Spain felt subpar to made in France. She agreed and was super nice about finding me the best piece they had in store. We literally went through different pieces to compare (she brought out 3). Long story short- I exchanged my monogram card holder for a reverse mono. The new one I got is absolutely perfect (all stitching perfect) and made in France. PLUS she found me the most perfect mini pochette (DE) also made in France. I have been looking forever for this piece on the website, and wasn’t going to be ok with made in Spain. She gave me her number and told me to message her any other things I was looking for. She said she understands that some customers have preferences and that there is no problem requesting for only made in France pieces. I guess cos she was younger she was so chill about everything. OMG The Louis Vuitton gods were smiling down on me today


I am glad to hear that the story ended well. But remember, there are some bad Made in France pieces as well, there really is no quality difference between the ateliers. If you prefer French made Vuitton, that is perfectly acceptable, but your previous card holder being a little less perfect had nothing to do with the Spanish artisans. It was just bad luck. Enjoy your card holder and the Pochette.


----------



## BULL

bergafer3 said:


> Hi everyone, I just bought this zippy coin and it’s dented on the sides. Is this something that will fix its self with wear?


As far as I know, most zippered wallets are like this when full. That is where the inner layers and pockets end and the outer fold starts. It's perfectly normal. When full. If your wallet was totally empty in the pic, then that is a different story.


----------



## MyLuxeCloset

BULL said:


> I am glad to hear that the story ended well. But remember, there are some bad Made in France pieces as well, there really is no quality difference between the ateliers. If you prefer French made Vuitton, that is perfectly acceptable, but your previous card holder being a little less perfect had nothing to do with the Spanish artisans. It was just bad luck. Enjoy your card holder and the Pochette.



Yes, I will keep that in mind. And Thank you! I feel so at peace now


----------



## leuleu

Leyahx34 said:


> Hiiii all, was looking for some advice and opinions on what you would do?
> 
> I received my speedy 25 M today which i am super happy about but i’ve noticed that the sides are not symmetrical and i’m not even sure if they should be or i’m looking into it too much it just looks a bit odd what do you guys think?? it’s on both ends
> 
> and also how long for those creases to fall out they’re irritating i’ll probably stuff it to help them fall out quicker also I just LOVE the smell of new bag haha
> 
> thanks for reading X
> 
> View attachment 4906725
> 
> 
> View attachment 4906726
> 
> 
> View attachment 4906727
> 
> 
> View attachment 4906728
> 
> 
> View attachment 4906729


Bring it back.


----------



## bergafer3

BULL said:


> As far as I know, most zippered wallets are like this when full. That is where the inner layers and pockets end and the outer fold starts. It's perfectly normal. When full. If your wallet was totally empty in the pic, then that is a different story.


Thank you, it’s totally empty. I suspect it maybe was a return because there was no protective covering on the pull


----------



## Loriad

Leyahx34 said:


> Hiiii all, was looking for some advice and opinions on what you would do?
> 
> I received my speedy 25 M today which i am super happy about but i’ve noticed that the sides are not symmetrical and i’m not even sure if they should be or i’m looking into it too much it just looks a bit odd what do you guys think?? it’s on both ends
> 
> and also how long for those creases to fall out they’re irritating i’ll probably stuff it to help them fall out quicker also I just LOVE the smell of new bag haha
> 
> thanks for reading X
> 
> View attachment 4906725
> 
> 
> View attachment 4906726
> 
> 
> View attachment 4906727
> 
> 
> View attachment 4906728
> 
> 
> View attachment 4906729


While I don't expect complete perfection,  I think I would return this. Too many flaws. Sorry for your disappointment!


----------



## BULL

bergafer3 said:


> Thank you, it’s totally empty. I suspect it maybe was a return because there was no protective covering on the pull


I would have bet that it was full or cards and cash. Hmm... how were the card slots when you got it? Have you seen some sign of use on them? Those can tell the most about past use.


----------



## bergafer3

BULL said:


> I would have bet that it was full or cards and cash. Hmm... how were the card slots when you got it? Have you seen some sign of use on them? Those can tell the most about past use.


Honestly the interior did not look used but the outside does, it’s weird. I ordered another one from the website so I could compare. Thanks for answering my question


----------



## bergafer3

I should also mention I haven’t bought a new wallet in 15 years, so I’m not the best if noticing the inside being stretched out a litttle.


----------



## BULL

bergafer3 said:


> I should also mention I haven’t bought a new wallet in 15 years, so I’m not the best if noticing the inside being stretched out a litttle.


This is a good sign. Means that your wallets last. The next one should be worthy too


----------



## truonglop98

Is this stitching look normal at all? Please help!


----------



## Leyahx34

BULL said:


> The hardware colour differences are completely normal. They are supposed to be like that. The creases from the fold on the front and back will go away in a few days, just use it. The sides on the other hand... that seems a little weird. I would notify my SA, but in the meantime, stuff it well with some pillows for a day or two. Maybe that will get it back to shape. But the pipes seem very deformed. There is a thin plastic tube inside, which is covered in leather, that is how the piping is made. But as with straws, once the a plastic tube is broken, it never goes back to its former glory... I fear that this might be behind this weird shape. But first I would try a 2-day treatment of generous pillow stuffing.



Yeah it’s definitely going back which is sad because I really wanted to start using it but now all I can do is look at it and it’s deformed edging lol


----------



## meghanwhlr

Quick question- ordered a mono Speedy 35 online - came today- smells like new, no flaws other than the sides of inside canvas lining appear to have some streaks of maybe overly glued areas or something inside (I wouldnt say staining just streaks). I can tell it hasn’t been used. My concern is the date code- 18th week of 2019! I mean maybe the pandemic is making time slow down or something but why would I just today get a bag from that  date when its nearly 2021?!


----------



## meghanwhlr

truonglop98 said:


> Is this stitching look normal at all? Please help!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4907460
> View attachment 4907461


It does to me and I have had similar wallets, organizers from LV. Esp if you are talking about the extra backstitch sort of thing at the end- seen it before and remember it because I also noticed it and wondered. Item looks nice!


----------



## truonglop98

meghanwhlr said:


> It does to me and I have had similar wallets, organizers from LV. Esp if you are talking about the extra backstitch sort of thing at the end- seen it before and remember it because I also noticed it and wondered. Item looks nice!





meghanwhlr said:


> It does to me and I have had similar wallets, organizers from LV. Esp if you are talking about the extra backstitch sort of thing at the end- seen it before and remember it because I also noticed it and wondered. Item looks nice!


Thanks so much, can you also look at my other post about ‘authentic this’ thread, Is your zipper have a metal color on the top stop?


----------



## ILOVENOVA

meghanwhlr said:


> Quick question- ordered a mono Speedy 35 online - came today- smells like new, no flaws other than the sides of inside canvas lining appear to have some streaks of maybe overly glued areas or something inside (I wouldnt say staining just streaks). I can tell it hasn’t been used. My concern is the date code- 18th week of 2019! I mean maybe the pandemic is making time slow down or something but why would I just today get a bag from that  date when its nearly 2021?!


Maybe that is the cause but inspect your bag make sure it is not a return and no defect. Other that than I wouldn't be worry. If you still concerning about the date stamp then I would order another one and compare.


----------



## purply-sky

meghanwhlr said:


> Quick question- ordered a mono Speedy 35 online - came today- smells like new, no flaws other than the sides of inside canvas lining appear to have some streaks of maybe overly glued areas or something inside (I wouldnt say staining just streaks). I can tell it hasn’t been used. My concern is the date code- 18th week of 2019! I mean maybe the pandemic is making time slow down or something but why would I just today get a bag from that  date when its nearly 2021?!



I ordered my DE speedy b 25 through client services back in May of this year. The date code on the bag was 51 week of 2019. I thought it was weird too but the bag looked fine to me so I kept it.


----------



## cbarrus

meghanwhlr said:


> Quick question- ordered a mono Speedy 35 online - came today- smells like new, no flaws other than the sides of inside canvas lining appear to have some streaks of maybe overly glued areas or something inside (I wouldnt say staining just streaks). I can tell it hasn’t been used. My concern is the date code- 18th week of 2019! I mean maybe the pandemic is making time slow down or something but why would I just today get a bag from that  date when its nearly 2021?!



Louis Vuitton has been around a long time, but the significance of a date code only came about because of people on social media, in my opinion.  If your bag looks new and there are no significant flaws, I would certainly not worry about it. There is no guarantee that you will get a another bag that is not a return, and honestly you will never know anyway. I assume the people in the warehouse who mail out bags have no idea when it was made and are not going to look. The only way you could get a newer bag is to go to the store and look through their inventory if it's available.  Enjoy your new bag!


----------



## BULL

meghanwhlr said:


> Quick question- ordered a mono Speedy 35 online - came today- smells like new, no flaws other than the sides of inside canvas lining appear to have some streaks of maybe overly glued areas or something inside (I wouldnt say staining just streaks). I can tell it hasn’t been used. My concern is the date code- 18th week of 2019! I mean maybe the pandemic is making time slow down or something but why would I just today get a bag from that  date when its nearly 2021?!


This is a bag, not milk  It doesn't have a best before date.
Anyway, as I always say, those codes are industrial numbers for internal use, we don't even know the exact formula for them. Lately someone here got a bag from "next week".
It's the same as with every other product: if our iPhone was not made last week but in August, is that bad? This is the same with a Speedy, it won't go bad after a few weeks, and it also doesn't mean at all that it was a return item. And a fun personal story: I got my first bag early 2014. According to the code, it was made late 2011. It was flawless, unused and beautiful. It just spent a little more time in the warehouse, that's all. Enjoy the bag, I am sure that it is lovely.


----------



## meghanwhlr

Sorry everyone! I didn’t get alerts so I did not know I had so many responses! Thanks!

 Just checked the website and my bag is out of stock! I am now thinking that since ALL other Speedy sizes were sold out when I ordered and now 35 is too that they were working through back stock right down to the last 35 which may explain date code. Which kind of makes sense. Of note the bag is perfect aside from the streaks on the lining and smells so new its unbelievable. I love it.


----------



## meghanwhlr

truonglop98 said:


> Thanks so much, can you also look at my other post about ‘authentic this’ thread, Is your zipper have a metal color on the top stop?


I haven’t had this exact wallet and so I am not sure.


----------



## Rappola77

Hi everyone, I just received my key pouch. I read on the internet that there should be no holes In the bottom stitching, but there are quite a few in mine. I never bought a LV item before so I don’t know if this is actually a problem or not. It doesn’t bother me at all, as long as it doesn’t compromise the longevity of the item. Could anyone help me to understand whether I should return the item or not? Thank you in advance


----------



## BULL

Rappola77 said:


> Hi everyone, I just received my key pouch. I read on the internet that there should be no holes In the bottom stitching, but there are quite a few in mine. I never bought a LV item before so I don’t know if this is actually a problem or not. It doesn’t bother me at all, as long as it doesn’t compromise the longevity of the item. Could anyone help me to understand whether I should return the item or not? Thank you in advance


It is a cosmetic issue, if some really want to call it an issue. It won't get worse.


----------



## Rappola77

Thank you, then I’ll keep it!



BULL said:


> It is a cosmetic issue, if some really want to call it an issue. It won't get worse.


----------



## ilec

Rappola77 said:


> Hi everyone, I just received my key pouch. I read on the internet that there should be no holes In the bottom stitching, but there are quite a few in mine. I never bought a LV item before so I don’t know if this is actually a problem or not. It doesn’t bother me at all, as long as it doesn’t compromise the longevity of the item. Could anyone help me to understand whether I should return the item or not? Thank you in advance



Mine has some light through bottom but only if you put it up against bright light. But mine is ebene and the bottom the squares don't match up? Which version do you have? Is it like that?


----------



## Rappola77

ilec said:


> Mine has some light through bottom but only if you put it up against bright light. But mine is ebene and the bottom the squares don't match up? Which version do you have? Is it like that?


Thank you for your reply. Mine is in monogram, it looks aligned to me. You can see the tiny holes even without a bright light. I’m attaching pictures here. Anyhow, if it’s only a cosmetic issue, it doesn’t bother me at all


----------



## Loriad

Rappola77 said:


> Thank you for your reply. Mine is in monogram, it looks aligned to me. You can see the tiny holes even without a bright light. I’m attaching pictures here. Anyhow, if it’s only a cosmetic issue, it doesn’t bother me at all


The key pouches that I ordered and returned were much much worse. The holes were bigger and all the way across the bottom. Very loose. This doesn't look bad at all. Enjoy!


----------



## eltamd

Hi i purchased victorine wallet today and noticed snap button is placed opposite. Is this defect or normal?  I attached photos from lv website and wallet I purchased today. Please advide. Thank you


----------



## beautycase

eltamd said:


> Hi i purchased victorine wallet today and noticed snap button is placed opposite. Is this defect or normal?  I attached photos from lv website and wallet I purchased today. Please advide. Thank you
> 
> View attachment 4911776
> 
> 
> View attachment 4911777


Hello! Did you got it direct from LV? Well it does look differently!
but your wallet still can be opened and closed so I wouldn’t call it a defect  
If you’re not happy about it feel free to return it and get a different one


----------



## eltamd

beautycase said:


> Hello! Did you got it direct from LV? Well it does look differently!
> but your wallet still can be opened and closed so I wouldn’t call it a defect
> If you’re not happy about it feel free to return it and get a different one



Yes I bought it from lv store. Maybe ill go into store tomorrow and ask sa or exchange to another one


----------



## beautycase

eltamd said:


> Yes I bought it from lv store. Maybe ill go into store tomorrow and ask sa or exchange to another one


Yes, if you aren’t happy with it then it’s useless!


----------



## ilec

eltamd said:


> Hi i purchased victorine wallet today and noticed snap button is placed opposite. Is this defect or normal?  I attached photos from lv website and wallet I purchased today. Please advide. Thank you
> 
> View attachment 4911776
> 
> 
> View attachment 4911777



I started a thread about this because I had this same problem with my rosalie wallet but no one has replied. I'm glad someone else sees this too. I returned it. Its ridiculous how LV can't even make the button placement consistent?


----------



## eltamd

ilec said:


> I started a thread about this because I had this same problem with my rosalie wallet but no one has replied. I'm glad someone else sees this too. I returned it. Its ridiculous how LV can't even make the button placement consistent?


I know. Im definitely going to exchange to another one or return it.


----------



## ParisDallas

Sad day. I finally took the plunge on the black Empreinte leather Pochette Métis and had to return it because it had a strong paint/dye smell! Labeled as Made in France and purchased in Dallas, I actually exchanged it immediately after buying it because the first one had an even stronger smell! (Try smelling your bag at the LV store through a face mask ). Has anyone else experienced this with a Monogram Empreinte leather bag?


----------



## beautycase

Well me, personally it wouldn’t bother because as long it is working I’ve would be fine. But I also unterstand when you’re unhappy about it this doesn’t makes sense too


----------



## Sunshine mama

Rappola77 said:


> Thank you for your reply. Mine is in monogram, it looks aligned to me. You can see the tiny holes even without a bright light. I’m attaching pictures here. Anyhow, if it’s only a cosmetic issue, it doesn’t bother me at all


Your pouch looks perfect!
Out of curiosity,  where was it made?


----------



## Rappola77

Sunshine mama said:


> Your pouch looks perfect!
> Out of curiosity,  where was it made?


Thank you It’s made in France


----------



## RinzRinz

Hi everyone, I purchased this Georges BB early this month, haven’t had the chance to use it as yet. I noticed that there is a tiny dent on the gold hardware when I was getting the bag ready to use it for the next day. Is this normal? I have contacted my SA and she said to bring the bag back to the store. Am I being too picky? My husbandy said I’m silly  I don’t know if you can see it in the picture. Ta x


----------



## BULL

RinzRinz said:


> Hi everyone, I purchased this Georges BB early this month, haven’t had the chance to use it as yet. I noticed that there is a tiny dent on the gold hardware when I was getting the bag ready to use it for the next day. Is this normal? I have contacted my SA and she said to bring the bag back to the store. Am I being too picky? My husbandy said I’m silly  I don’t know if you can see it in the picture. Ta x
> View attachment 4917654
> View attachment 4917655


Both pics are very much out of focus. Unless you mean the big outward curve of the end of the hardware, which is by design.


----------



## RinzRinz

BULL said:


> Both pics are very much out of focus. Unless you mean the big outward curve of the end of the hardware, which is by design.



Let’s try this again as its so hard to get it to focus and all the reflection


----------



## BULL

RinzRinz said:


> Let’s try this again as its so hard to get it to focus and all the reflection
> 
> View attachment 4918023


Now I get it. But the fact that even a 1000 dollar camera phone cannot really see it, because it is so slight and small, I think that this is an answer in itself. I am sure that I could find like a dozen similar imperfections on that bag for you if you want me. I'd say listen to your husband on this and enjoy the bag. The metal will get scratched up from use in a few months anyway. I say that your bag is OK.


----------



## sxmsxmjack

Hey everyone ! SUPER EXCITED that my nano speedy arrived today !!! until i noticed... the handles are not even.. on BOTH SIDES.
the left side is higher than the right side... IS THIS NORMAL ??


----------



## BULL

sxmsxmjack said:


> Hey everyone ! SUPER EXCITED that my nano speedy arrived today !!! until i noticed... the handles are not even.. on BOTH SIDES.
> the left side is higher than the right side... IS THIS NORMAL ??
> View attachment 4918791


Since the bag is so soft (and empty), it is not really visible. If you could stuff it, zip it and lift it by the handle, then it will show its true self. If it is still off, then it should go back. If you can take another pic like that (or a few), that would be helpful.
But since both the bag and the handles are so small, it sometimes can give the visual impression of being misaligned, when in reality, not. I hope it just seems off and it is not off.


----------



## sxmsxmjack

BULL said:


> Since the bag is so soft (and empty), it is not really visible. If you could stuff it, zip it and lift it by the handle, then it will show its true self. If it is still off, then it should go back. If you can take another pic like that (or a few), that would be helpful.
> But since both the bag and the handles are so small, it sometimes can give the visual impression of being misaligned, when in reality, not. I hope it just seems off and it is not off.



This is the other side of the bag


----------



## BULL

sxmsxmjack said:


> This is the other side of the bag
> 
> View attachment 4918824


Based on just these pics, the bag looks fine.


----------



## Stampen

Hi all I have this Neverfull Mm Im struggling a bit with. I dont like the look of this seam on the inside of it. Its more the leather lining that are a bit tilted that make it look a concave then the seam it self.

Maybe Im just beeing picky and this is such a minor fault so I should just look past it or what do you all think?

Best Regards
Henke


----------



## luxfishin

Stampen said:


> Hi all I have this Neverfull Mm Im struggling a bit with. I dont like the look of this seam on the inside of it. Its more the leather lining that are a bit tilted that make it look a concave then the seam it self.
> 
> Maybe Im just beeing picky and this is such a minor fault so I should just look past it or what do you all think?
> 
> Best Regards
> Henke
> 
> View attachment 4919371
> View attachment 4919372
> View attachment 4919373


if it bothers you you should return and get another.


----------



## Bag*Snob

I don't see a problem.


----------



## OogleAtLuxury

Initially, I was going to respond that I feel like that kind of wrinkling is inevitable. The exterior leather has to bend slightly less than the interior leather, so I thought there's bound to be some extra that bunches up a bit. 

However, then I went to go check my Coach Reversible tote (Disclaimer: link is to my YouTube channel for more details on the bag) from the outlet, which is basically a perfect dupe for the LV Neverfull (coated canvas with smooth leather trims), and the interior looks so much nicer than your Neverfull:




Now, it could be the craftsmanship (so Coach Outlet being better than LV...). But it could also be that Coach uses different leather that molds more easily or because mine has become more malleable over time as the oils in my hands have softened the leather.

But, I do think it looks sloppy.


----------



## idlehen

I'm not sure what you mean. Do you mean the wrinkles that form on the inside? or the overlap of the ending pieces of the leather? Both look ok to me (I have the same bag) so I think even if you returned it, the same issue would still be present.


----------



## BULL

The variance we are talking about is half a millimeter, really. But it is the leather, the seam has a uniform distance from the edge.
The Coach bag is an interesting comparison, but they use a visibly much thicker leather strip for the trim, so it is inevitable that it looks nicer. But a thick leather trim on a Neverfull would look odd. I am curious how is it for other Ebene Neverfull owners.


----------



## OogleAtLuxury

This is the sideview of the Coach leather. I agree, it does seem thicker.




But I disagree that it'd make it easier to make it lay flat. My experience with sewing tells me that a thicker leather would be even harder to move around a curve like this. Maybe it'd require some kind of molding to get it to lay properly, so it'd be more labor? But also, on another note, thicker leather, to me, signals higher quality (at the very least, more durable), so I'd be surprised if LV chooses to use thinner leather. Finally, one thing I didn't compare, because I know it gets people's feathers ruffled, is the stitching. It amazes me that LV's stitching looks so sloppy compared to other brands (like they're using a huge needle for tiny thread). 

Either way, OP, I do think it looks not great, but I agree with other posters that this seems like it's how the bag is meant to look for LV. So, you just have to decide if you want a Neverfull and, if so, maybe it's just worth keeping.


----------



## BULL

The thin leather creases more easily, that's all they have as an excuse. But even though this is the uglier side of the stitching, it is still not a nice one. I agree that both a thicker thread and thicker leather (especially in the case of Ebene) would be a better choice for the Neverfull.
They do it beautifully on most bags and SLGs, but some comes out of the factories really sloppy.


----------



## eltamd

What do you think of this bag, defective ? * second photo- uneven shape of piping* i was so excited to finally found this cutie and im not sure.....


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

It’s definitely defective.  You can send it to me.


----------



## Caramel Macchiato

Are they only on the underside of the strap? i don’t have a nano speedy, but my nano noe strap the underside looks like yours, but the top side is fine. Maybe it's okay


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

But seriously, I don’t see anything that looks defective.  I don’t usually buy LV, but I wouldn’t mind having a nano Speedy.  Others who are more experienced may be better able to judge.


----------



## eltamd

Caramel Macchiato said:


> Are they only on the underside of the strap? i don’t have a nano speedy, but my nano noe strap the underside looks like yours, but the top side is fine. Maybe it's okay


oh no. The shape of the piping is uneven.  What do you think?


----------



## Caramel Macchiato

eltamd said:


> oh no. The shape of the piping is uneven.  What do you think?


It does look a bit uneven now that you mentioned it. Probably not defective. Are you really bother by it? I know this one is really impossible to get.


----------



## emma16

I got my speedy nano but it wasn’t uneven like your picture.You might got a defective one.I know speedy nano is so hard to get. It took me a long time to finally get one.I noticed the button of the lv logo is upside down on each one of the bag on both side. Is that normal?


----------



## eltamd

emma16 said:


> I got my speedy nano but it wasn’t uneven like your picture.You might got a defective one.I know speedy nano is so hard to get. It took me a long time to finally get one.I noticed the button of the lv logo is upside down on each one of the bag on both side. Is that normal?


Im going to keep looking for nano speedy online and if they are available then return the other bag
Im not sure about button of the lv logo is upside down. Can someone please advise


----------



## eltamd

Caramel Macchiato said:


> It does look a bit uneven now that you mentioned it. Probably not defective. Are you really bother by it? I know this one is really impossible to get.


hoping another nano speedy will be available online until the 30 days of return period


----------



## Venus_Rising

I got one recently too and one of my issues is that my zipper doesn't align to the side chap similar to your first photo (your second shows good alignment tho). I'm not sure what to do since its hard to get (but seems like there's more stock now). my buttons are upside down too.


----------



## balen.girl

May I know where did you get speedy nano or see more stock ? I am in AU and I have placed and paid my order since July. As if today, I am still waiting for my bag. It’s more than 4 months of waiting.


----------



## Stampen

idlehen said:


> I'm not sure what you mean. Do you mean the wrinkles that form on the inside? or the overlap of the ending pieces of the leather? Both look ok to me (I have the same bag) so I think even if you returned it, the same issue would still be present.



I mean both the wrinkles and that the leather dont line up that perfect at the overlap. But if you have the same issue I just have to be ok with it.

Thank you for your input.


----------



## BULL

Venus_Rising said:


> ...zipper doesn't align to the side chap similar to your first photo...


this is what I find to be an issue with this bag too.
Everythign else seems normal. The underside of the stitching is like that. The piping is almost always like this on the Nano Speedy, the ones I've seen so far are all like this. I assume that is because of the small size, they cannot turn it inside-out as beautifully as with the larger bags. The rivets with the LV on the chaps are simple rivets, they can turn while secured, so it always varies how it looks in the end. For this piece I feel that it would have been a better choice to go with the type that says the whole brand name on it, because it doesn't look that misaligned when it is not properly at 90° up.


----------



## JadaStormy

I checked my nano and all the rivets are right-side up, but it is not uncommon from them to be upside down. My piping does not look like OPs. It definitely looks a little wonky.


----------



## eltamd

Cs contacted me today and  I was able to place the order and it will be ship out today. Ill keep you all on updates.  If you are not happy with your bag contact cs and they will put it special request for you. Hope this will help


----------



## ILOVENOVA

The top picture look nice, the bottom is not. I think the piping is not even or something wrong with it. If it bother you bring it back, am sure it is to me. It should look close to the top picture.


----------



## k5ml3k

Hi guys, I’ve been wanting a bumbag for awhile now and was finally able to get a brand new one from the boutique. My question is - is this normal? The one side of the top handle is so wrinkly (it’s hard to capture it on picture). The other side looks normal.


----------



## ILOVENOVA

k5ml3k said:


> Hi guys, I’ve been wanting a bumbag for awhile now and was finally able to get a brand new one from the boutique. My question is - is this normal? The one side of the top handle is so wrinkly (it’s hard to capture it on picture). The other side looks normal.


I don't think it is normal to have wrinkle on the vechetta, but it is not damage or defect. I just think the vechetta is not perfect. I wouldn't be bother by that, if it does to you, go exchange it since we do pay a lot for the bag we love.


----------



## BULL

k5ml3k said:


> Hi guys, I’ve been wanting a bumbag for awhile now and was finally able to get a brand new one from the boutique. My question is - is this normal? The one side of the top handle is so wrinkly (it’s hard to capture it on picture). The other side looks normal.


That handle was cut from the outer part of the cowhide, that usually has these wrinkles. Typical. They come from the tannery like this. What is not typical that LV exclusively uses the smooth inner part, nothing more. For a bag that has such a small amount of leather for this amount of money, this is a no from me.


----------



## lil_kracker

Just purchase the last pouchette Métis in turtledove this week at my local boutique but haven’t broken it in yet because the front pocket lining to me seems off. It seems to bulge weirdly on the left part of the picture. Is this normal? They didn’t have any bags in the store to compare but to me this seems like it should be like the right side. Can some check your bag and see if this is normal?


----------



## k5ml3k

BULL said:


> That handle was cut from the outer part of the cowhide, that usually has these wrinkles. Typical. They come from the tannery like this. What is not typical that LV exclusively uses the smooth inner part, nothing more. For a bag that has such a small amount of leather for this amount of money, this is a no from me.





ILOVENOVA said:


> I don't think it is normal to have wrinkle on the vechetta, but it is not damage or defect. I just think the vechetta is not perfect. I wouldn't be bother by that, if it does to you, go exchange it since we do pay a lot for the bag we love.



Thank you so much to both of you! I ended up exchanging it.


----------



## cnorth

I just purchased the Speedy Nano as well and I share your pain! Piping isn’t shaped correctly on one side. The nano is such a hard to find “It Bag” that the decision to keep or not is almost impossible!! Contact your CA and see what he/she has to say.


----------



## eltamd

cnorth said:


> I just purchased the Speedy Nano as well and I share your pain! Piping isn’t shaped correctly on one side. The nano is such a hard to find “It Bag” that the decision to keep or not is almost impossible!! Contact your CA and see what he/she has to say.


I contacted ca and they were able to find me another nano speedy. Should be arrive on Wednesday


----------



## kytsirk

Got my hands on a PSM today and the front looks close to perfect if not perfect! BUT the back is a bit dented in at the top which honestly doesn’t bother too much since I care more about the front. Is it normal? What are you guys’ thoughts?


----------



## Mimi-2020

kytsirk said:


> Got my hands on a PSM today and the front looks close to perfect if not perfect! BUT the back is a bit dented in at the top which honestly doesn’t bother too much since I care more about the front. Is it normal? What are you guys’ thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 4922506
> View attachment 4922507
> 
> View attachment 4922508


I’ve checked on the photos, the front looks good to me. The dent in the back, looks normal to me also.
congratulations! It’s a pretty bag.


----------



## k5ml3k

Mimi-2020 said:


> I’ve checked on the photos, the front looks good to me. The dent in the back, looks normal to me also.
> congratulations! It’s a pretty bag.


I agree. Congrats on a beautiful bag!


----------



## kytsirk

Mimi-2020 said:


> I’ve checked on the photos, the front looks good to me. The dent in the back, looks normal to me also.
> congratulations! It’s a pretty bag.





k5ml3k said:


> I agree. Congrats on a beautiful bag!


Thank you both!! Quick question.. not sure if you guys are too familiar, but it's my first big LV purchase and my friend who also recently bought a PSM has a made in U.S.A tag but mine doesn't.. is that concerning? My SA said the bag is made in USA, and the code on my bag is SD4260. I also didn't receive the textile card, care book, and the tag with the QR code with my bag.. I only received one tag with a regular bar code.. not sure if I'm freaking out over nothing!


----------



## Mimi-2020

kytsirk said:


> Thank you both!! Quick question.. not sure if you guys are too familiar, but it's my first big LV purchase and my friend who also recently bought a PSM has a made in U.S.A tag but mine doesn't.. is that concerning? My SA said the bag is made in USA, and the code on my bag is SD4260. I also didn't receive the textile card, care book, and the tag with the QR code with my bag.. I only received one tag with a regular bar code.. not sure if I'm freaking out over nothing!



I am not sure if LV has started eliminating the country of origin tag.

I would go back to the store to check out other exact bags to see if they have the country of origin tags.

In case you’re going to sell this bag one day, it’s better to have a country of origin tag on it.


----------



## Sunshine mama

OogleAtLuxury said:


> This is the sideview of the Coach leather. I agree, it does seem thicker.
> 
> View attachment 4919565
> 
> 
> But I disagree that it'd make it easier to make it lay flat. My experience with sewing tells me that a thicker leather would be even harder to move around a curve like this. Maybe it'd require some kind of molding to get it to lay properly, so it'd be more labor? But also, on another note, thicker leather, to me, signals higher quality (at the very least, more durable), so I'd be surprised if LV chooses to use thinner leather. Finally, one thing I didn't compare, because I know it gets people's feathers ruffled, is the stitching. It amazes me that LV's stitching looks so sloppy compared to other brands (like they're using a huge needle for tiny thread).
> 
> Either way, OP, I do think it looks not great, but I agree with other posters that this seems like it's how the bag is meant to look for LV. So, you just have to decide if you want a Neverfull and, if so, maybe it's just worth keeping.


I agree with you 100 percent!
I am a sewer too, and I've noticed LV's lack of leather sewing workmanship. Lv sometimes seem to use needles that are not sharp enough,  too big,  or both for the leather they are sewing. They also use inferior leather for certain parts for certain products.
Let's face it! We are buying LV for its branding at the price point we are paying (even though they are still very expensive for what they are).
I think we LV lovers buy these bags anyway, cuz we love them.
Still, if there's something wrong, and if the problem is not the norm, then you should exchange it for something that doesn't make you have negative feelings.


----------



## Sunshine mama

kytsirk said:


> Got my hands on a PSM today and the front looks close to perfect if not perfect! BUT the back is a bit dented in at the top which honestly doesn’t bother too much since I care more about the front. Is it normal? What are you guys’ thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 4922506
> View attachment 4922507
> 
> View attachment 4922508


Looks great!!!


----------



## velvetchai

I purchased a Pochette Metis in canvas recently and the stitching on the front flap is driving me bonkers. I'm attaching a pic of it and the other side (with normal stitching) for comparison. 

I find it egregious that the bag costs so much and has this obvious flaw that shouldn't have passed quality control. I feel like the producers of a counterfeit bag would have tried harder with the stitching...Anyways, am I a diva? Is this fine?


----------



## BULL

velvetchai said:


> I purchased a Pochette Metis in canvas recently and the stitching on the front flap is driving me bonkers. I'm attaching a pic of it and the other side (with normal stitching) for comparison.
> 
> I find it egregious that the bag costs so much and has this obvious flaw that shouldn't have passed quality control. I feel like the producers of a counterfeit bag would have tried harder with the stitching...Anyways, am I a diva? Is this fine?
> 
> View attachment 4922929
> 
> 
> View attachment 4922930


It is minor, but still a flaw. This would bother me too. I know that it is a bag with lots of stitching and complex layer structures to hold together, but still. Sometimes people are clearly overreacting and want quality even Hermès cannot provide, but sometimes I feel that we are just trying to make excuses for a small indie company. While in reality it being the BIGGEST fashion house in the world who charges thousands for PVC plastic bags, literally. So in this case, I don't want to find them an excuse.
If they could do it on the other side, it should be at least close on the left side too. It is clear that it slipped a little under the machine, and the worker adjusted it and continued as nothing happened. Well, it did. And it shows.
I also don't understand that while they cut every piece of leather and canvas with lasers using artificial intelligence software, how on Earth can the patterns be off sometimes. As much as I can see from the straps, the flowers are not centered either. On the front of a Métis, this 1 mm variance just disappears, but on a 10-12 mm strap, it screams.
If I were you, I'd try to exchange.


----------



## velvetchai

BULL said:


> It is minor, but still a flaw. This would bother me too. I know that it is a bag with lots of stitching and complex layer structures to hold together, but still. Sometimes people are clearly overreacting and want quality even Hermès cannot provide, but sometimes I feel that we are just trying to make excuses for a small indie company. While in reality it being the BIGGEST fashion house in the world who charges thousands for PVC plastic bags, literally. So in this case, I don't want to find them an excuse.
> If they could do it on the other side, it should be at least close on the left side too. It is clear that it slipped a little under the machine, and the worker adjusted it and continued as nothing happened. Well, it did. And it shows.
> I also don't understand that while they cut every piece of leather and canvas with lasers using artificial intelligence software, how on Earth can the patterns be off sometimes. As much as I can see from the straps, the flowers are not centered either. On the front of a Métis, this 1 mm variance just disappears, but on a 10-12 mm strap, it screams.
> If I were you, I'd try to exchange.



Thank you, I completely agree with you. I'm waiting for my city to reopen (we're currently on a lockdown) as LV is refusing returns/exchanges until it is lifted. This is my first LV, so I'm not thrilled about my experience so far. Like you said, it's the biggest fashion house in the world, charges thousands for PVC plastic bags, and I'll add that it has been around for almost 200 years. It shouldn't have these issues, and we shouldn't have to be so vigilant as consumers.


----------



## Mimi-2020

velvetchai said:


> Thank you, I completely agree with you. I'm waiting for my city to reopen (we're currently on a lockdown) as LV is refusing returns/exchanges until it is lifted. This is my first LV, so I'm not thrilled about my experience so far. Like you said, it's the biggest fashion house in the world, charges thousands for PVC plastic bags, and I'll add that it has been around for almost 200 years. It shouldn't have these issues, and we shouldn't have to be so vigilant as consumers.


All the best. 
Hope you’re be able to find a better condition one. Keep us posted!


----------



## ul0vetina

kytsirk said:


> Thank you both!! Quick question.. not sure if you guys are too familiar, but it's my first big LV purchase and my friend who also recently bought a PSM has a made in U.S.A tag but mine doesn't.. is that concerning? My SA said the bag is made in USA, and the code on my bag is SD4260. I also didn't receive the textile card, care book, and the tag with the QR code with my bag.. I only received one tag with a regular bar code.. not sure if I'm freaking out over nothing!


If your date code is SD then its made in USA. Also you can tell by the top handle. If there's an inch space from the top handle to the LV logo its made in USA


----------



## kytsirk

ul0vetina said:


> If your date code is SD then its made in USA. Also you can tell by the top handle. If there's an inch space from the top handle to the LV logo its made in USA


Oh wow! I did not know that about the top handle. Do you know if the quality of the made in USAs are the same or are they different .. I had the choice between a made in Spain and this made in USA one but chose made in USA because the LV stamp on the front was much more crisp and the two side tabs of the pocket werent bent like the MIS one. Not sure if I should exchange it for a MIS/MIF as everything else such as alignment look perfect to me, only concern would be the quality after reading so many stories of the coating of the canvas peeling


----------



## ul0vetina

kytsirk said:


> Oh wow! I did not know that about the top handle. Do you know if the quality of the made in USAs are the same or are they different .. I had the choice between a made in Spain and this made in USA one but chose made in USA because the LV stamp on the front was much more crisp and the two side tabs of the pocket werent bent like the MIS one. Not sure if I should exchange it for a MIS/MIF as everything else such as alignment look perfect to me, only concern would be the quality after reading so many stories of the coating of the canvas peeling


I went through 10 PSM until i finally settled for an almost perfect one (MIF). The first 8 was made in USA. They either had crooked stitching, uneven alignments, the embossed stamp on the leather tab was not deep or barely visible, leather tab on the side front pockets were uneven, i can go on. I order the last two both at the same time and they were MIF. The only issue was the embossed stamp on the leather tab. Again, barely visible and a tiny bit uneven. I gave up and just kept the best one. If you don't care where yours is made from i'd say pick the one that looks perfect to you but PSM is known to have some kind of flaws. The peeling on canvas is considered defected and you can take it back to LV to get repaired/replaced.


----------



## ilec

ul0vetina said:


> I went through 10 PSM until i finally settled for an almost perfect one (MIF). The first 8 was made in USA. They either had crooked stitching, uneven alignments, the embossed stamp on the leather tab was not deep or barely visible, leather tab on the side front pockets were uneven, i can go on. I order the last two both at the same time and they were MIF. The only issue was the embossed stamp on the leather tab. Again, barely visible and a tiny bit uneven. I gave up and just kept the best one. If you don't care where yours is made from i'd say pick the one that looks perfect to you but PSM is known to have some kind of flaws. The peeling on canvas is considered defected and you can take it back to LV to get repaired/replaced.



Did you order all 10 from the lv website?


----------



## Sunlightlemon

Hi everyone, I just bought LV Neverfull from a preloved shop and saw some kind of mark on the stud and on the leather next to it.
Everything else looks fine except this one. The shop said it's authentic though. Is it possible for the authentic Neverfull to have this kind of defect? If it's a defect I can cope with it but what if it's a fake? What are your thoughts?


----------



## ul0vetina

ilec said:


> Did you order all 10 from the lv website?


Yes. All from the website and i stalked online religiously. lol


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Woah, don’t know why it posted in wrong thread  I reported it so it should be moved soon!


----------



## BULL

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Woah, don’t know why it posted in wrong thread  I reported it so it should be moved soon!


I love it  So refreshing


----------



## Eeeeeeeeeee

Hello everyone, I just purchased the Neonoe today, and there is a small dint in the leather - should I bother to exchange, or just keep it?


----------



## Muffin_Top

kytsirk said:


> Got my hands on a PSM today and the front looks close to perfect if not perfect! BUT the back is a bit dented in at the top which honestly doesn’t bother too much since I care more about the front. Is it normal? What are you guys’ thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 4922506
> View attachment 4922507
> 
> View attachment 4922508


Well, I cannot see where there should be a dent ? Wear it once and it will be forgotten.


----------



## ilec

ul0vetina said:


> Yes. All from the website and i stalked online religiously. lol



Did you have any problems with returns?


----------



## ul0vetina

ilec said:


> Did you have any problems with returns?


I ordered 2 more at the same time and it got canceled. I guess LV flagged me for ordering so much. So i settled for one of the two i ordered previously. This was back in march and i didn't feel the need to purchase anything up until june for a nano speedy and was able to place my order.


----------



## ILOVENOVA

Eeeeeeeeeee said:


> Hello everyone, I just purchased the Neonoe today, and there is a small dint in the leather - should I bother to exchange, or just keep it?


I do see the dent though. Do you see anything else that are out of ordinary? If not, I'll just keep it because of going through the hassle of returning a back during covid-19. Also, you will be forgot once we start using it. However, if it really bothering you, some people are, then just exchange for another one.


----------



## kytsirk

Wore my bag out for the first time yesterday and decided to examine the corners.. is this peeling..? Kind of bummed about this and not sure what to do


----------



## Llesuer

Hi!
My husband got me the speedy 30 in Damier Ebene. The handles underneath have some wrinkles- one more than other.  Is this normal? TIA!


----------



## Llesuer

Hi! I just got this for Xmas! Is this normal for the creases on the handles? TIA!


----------



## boyoverboard

The handles can wrinkle over time, as can any leather since it’s skin, but that does look abnormal for a brand new bag. I would return.


----------



## Llesuer

boyoverboard said:


> The handles can wrinkle over time, as can any leather since it’s skin, but that does look abnormal for a brand new bag. I would return.


Wow ok! So bummed! I called and I will have to wait a long time for a new one and worries if it will be similar.


----------



## boyoverboard

Llesuer said:


> Wow ok! So bummed! I called and I will have to wait a long time for a new one and worries if it will be similar.


That’s a shame. Maybe it would be worth asking them if they can change the handles for you? Maybe they’ll do it free of charge since it’s a brand new bag. Wouldn’t hurt to ask! Good luck.


----------



## Llesuer

boyoverboard said:


> That’s a shame. Maybe it would be worth asking them if they can change the handles for you? Maybe they’ll do it free of charge since it’s a brand new bag. Wouldn’t hurt to ask! Good luck.


It is a shame! I’d have to go first thing in the morning before they open avoid the line.  Everything else is perfect- just wondering if it’s just stretched. It was just made the week of 11/30!


----------



## rainy1

That one handle is really bad, I am sorry. I would also see if they could exchange or as suggested above change out the handle. Good luck!


----------



## Llesuer

rainy1 said:


> That one handle is really bad, I am sorry. I would also see if they could exchange or as suggested above change out the handle. Good luck!


Thank you! I’ll head there tomorrow!


----------



## Emsidee

If you want to have it changed I recommend exchanging the bag. Replacing the handles will take 6-8 weeks and that’s not worth it on a new bag imo.


----------



## Llesuer

Emsidee said:


> If you want to have it changed I recommend exchanging the bag. Replacing the handles will take 6-8 weeks and that’s not worth it on a new bag imo.


Yes I’m hoping that won’t take forever- I called and they said there was a shortage of this bag. Who knew!‍


----------



## Emsidee

Llesuer said:


> Yes I’m hoping that won’t take forever- I called and they said there was a shortage of this bag. Who knew!‍


There is always a shortage around the holidays, especially the more classic bags. You should have no problem exchanging it soon.


----------



## velvetchai

velvetchai said:


> I purchased a Pochette Metis in canvas recently and the stitching on the front flap is driving me bonkers. I'm attaching a pic of it and the other side (with normal stitching) for comparison.
> 
> I find it egregious that the bag costs so much and has this obvious flaw that shouldn't have passed quality control. I feel like the producers of a counterfeit bag would have tried harder with the stitching...Anyways, am I a diva? Is this fine?
> 
> View attachment 4922929
> 
> 
> View attachment 4922930





velvetchai said:


> Thank you, I completely agree with you. I'm waiting for my city to reopen (we're currently on a lockdown) as LV is refusing returns/exchanges until it is lifted. This is my first LV, so I'm not thrilled about my experience so far. Like you said, it's the biggest fashion house in the world, charges thousands for PVC plastic bags, and I'll add that it has been around for almost 200 years. It shouldn't have these issues, and we shouldn't have to be so vigilant as consumers.



I finally got this resolved today! LV changed their policy to accept exchanges and returns in my city, so I hurried over to replace this bag at the other boutique. The SA was very helpful (and helped me buy another bag...somebody please stop me). Not the best experience because the manager initially didn't want to process the exchange, and suggested I used the bag, as apparently the lining was stretched out. This is my first LV bag so I didn't know what they meant, but, when I opened my new one at home, I realized it smelled different from my first one. So I suspect the first one might have been returned before I bought it--not sure if that happens but it would explain the lining issue. Anyways, very happy this was resolved and I can finally enjoy my new bag (even if it's just at home).

Lesson learned: examine the bag in store and bring your good glasses.


----------



## Llesuer

Emsidee said:


> There is always a shortage around the holidays, especially the more classic bags. You should have no problem exchanging it soon.





Llesuer said:


> It is a shame! I’d have to go first thing in the morning before they open avoid the line.  Everything else is perfect- just wondering if it’s just stretched. It was just made the week of 11/30!


Went to the store today- the SA said she would not be happy with that handle. They are shipping out a new one- 3-5 days!


----------



## stephhr

Hi, my boyfriend purchased a key pouch for me about a year ago. This week I noticed the end stitching has popped out. I am not sure if this is something I could bring into the store?


----------



## FranciLavinia

Hello everyone!
I'm new to the community and just bought a Speedy B30 that was finally back in store.
I immediately noticed what I consider a series of defects on the rear handle and on the external logo of the bag: the rear handle is not perfectly symmetrical and seems to "pull" to the left.
It also has glazing applied in a very imprecise way, literally protruding from the handle.
Finally, the seam, when compared with the "healthy" handle, seems to be positioned too far towards the edge.
As for the external logo, it seems too close to the left seam.
I contacted my advisor and she says she will check out the other Speedys in store next week ...
Would you change it?
A similar thing happened to me with the Neverfull MM DE, and I had changed it with another one, honestly I expected more quality and attention to details... My Eva Pochette from 2012 preloved, even if it is older, is better than the new ones!
Thanks in advance for your advice


----------



## Roryruda12

Hey guys, I just received this keepall 50 for Christmas. The side straps of the duffle have deep crinkles... it does not look as thought it would work itself out...ordered from Saks. Should I ask to exchange it? I don't feel like on a brand new bag the leather would be compromised like this...thoughts?! Thank you!


----------



## BULL

Roryruda12 said:


> Hey guys, I just received this keepall 50 for Christmas. The side straps of the duffle have deep crinkles... it does not look as thought it would work itself out...ordered from Saks. Should I ask to exchange it? I don't feel like on a brand new bag the leather would be compromised like this...thoughts?! Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 4945781


With use it will go away from the canvas in days, but not the leather. The creases will soften, but I doubt that they would disappear completely. Mine has creases like this, but it took it years. If you want a new looking bag that will develop these creases over time, you can exchange, but eventually it will look like this.


----------



## FranciLavinia

I had the same problem with my Neverfull DE when a stitch on the handles came loose after just a month.
I immediately took it to the boutique and they changed the entire bag (even if in the meantime they tried to blame me by saying that I had tampered with it... a deplorable situation ).


----------



## FranciLavinia

stephhr said:


> Hi, my boyfriend purchased a key pouch for me about a year ago. This week I noticed the end stitching has popped out. I am not sure if this is something I could bring into the store?




I had the same problem with my Neverfull DE when a stitch on the handles came loose after just a month.
I immediately took it to the boutique and they changed the entire bag (even if in the meantime they tried to blame me by saying that I had tampered with it... a deplorable situation).


----------



## Roryruda12

BULL said:


> With use it will go away from the canvas in days, but not the leather. The creases will soften, but I doubt that they would disappear completely. Mine has creases like this, but it took it years. If you want a new looking bag that will develop these creases over time, you can exchange, but eventually it will look like this.


Thanks so much for replying! I am thinking maybe since it was close to the holidays this may have been the only one available and it was shipped to me...


----------



## stephhr

FranciLavinia said:


> I had the same problem with my Neverfull DE when a stitch on the handles came loose after just a month.
> I immediately took it to the boutique and they changed the entire bag (even if in the meantime they tried to blame me by saying that I had tampered with it... a deplorable situation).


Thanks so much for the reply! Yes sometimes they can be so standoffish. I will take it to the store and see what they can do for me.


----------



## BULL

Roryruda12 said:


> Thanks so much for replying! I am thinking maybe since it was close to the holidays this may have been the only one available and it was shipped to me...


Yes, that easily can be the case. But I am sure that they will exchange it for you if you decide so. I would understand, because the fresh VVN leather and breaking it in yourself over the years is a great experience in itself.


----------



## madelski

Hi,
I just got my PSM Mono. And the stitching is not that good. I attached the picture below. Is that normal? Should I return it? They have no stock so I have to wait for sometime..


----------



## raspberrysyrup

madelski said:


> Hi,
> I just got my PSM Mono. And the stitching is not that good. I attached the picture below. Is that normal? Should I return it? They have no stock so I have to wait for sometime..


that cut is normal.


----------



## Lubpaaj

Hello everyone! 
I picked up this nano speedy from the boutique yesterday. After checking her over at home, I noticed the chaps are sitting quite low on the fleur and close on the LV on both sides. I also saw that the gold LV studs are on sideways too. Moreover, the zipper gap on the side when closed is pretty significant. I’ve looked over countless pictures of nano speedys online and can’t find one with this alignment. Please, may someone kindly tell me if this is normal? I’ve been waiting for her for 1 year now and the last one I got my hands on had a defect in the canvas. Any replies is greatly appreciated! Thank you!


----------



## daisy.b55

Is this normal on a neverfull? Two attached pieces of leather on the bag? I for some reason always thought it was one continuous piece.


----------



## lishukha

daisy.b55 said:


> Is this normal on a neverfull? Two attached pieces of leather on the bag? I for some reason always thought it was one continuous piece.


Completely normal!


----------



## daisy.b55

lishukha said:


> Completely normal!



Thank you so much!


----------



## Missa17

Hey everyone

I just bought the neonoe MM in the navy empreinte mono pattern. Pictures attached. Is it normal for the sewing of the seams to not have the pattern absolutely perfect? 

Thanks!


----------



## Baglover1982

I would say if its noticeable enough to bother you then exchange it. Beautiful bag though


----------



## cbarrus

Not to be flip, but nothing in this world is "absolutely perfect."  With the bag being dark and the stitching dark no one but you would notice this. My guess is that if you keep it and wear it you would forget about it in a short time. If you do not think that is possible, then keep searching, but you could make yourself crazy looking for the perfect bag. I have a Speedy B in DE that has some wrinkling on one of the side strips of leather that bothered me at first, but I decided to keep it and wear it. Honestly, it just makes it more my bag, if that makes sense, lol.


----------



## LuckyBitch

daisy.b55 said:


> Is this normal on a neverfull? Two attached pieces of leather on the bag? I for some reason always thought it was one continuous piece.


No, it's not a continuous piece, however I feel the stitching is generally sloppy and seems to be loose in several sections.
If you can, take it in and see if you can exchange. Good luck.


----------



## FranciLavinia

daisy.b55 said:


> Is this normal on a neverfull? Two attached pieces of leather on the bag? I for some reason always thought it was one continuous piece.


Absolutely normal


----------



## sydsunshine

Just received this zippy coin purse from the LV online store. 

Is this normal? See how the end is not finished very well. Made in France piece.


----------



## gurl2789

Does the leather trim on my brand new neverfull look okay? Picture included. Maybe I’m just being picky and that’s how the leather is supposed to look. I already sprayed it with Apple hard just now too.


----------



## gurl2789

Is this trim normal on brand new Neverfull? See attached.


----------



## KoalaXJ

It looks like the edge of the trim was not cut clean. Maybe try use a clean white rag lightly brush over it and see if it will come out?


----------



## iwantallthebags

I agree with the person above me, it doesn’t look neat but it’s not awful.


----------



## gurl2789

Do you think it’s bad enough to have to exchange? Will this cause issues down the line/won’t wear well? I already sprayed it with Apple gard...


----------



## 7777777

It would not be right to return the product after your sprayed it.


----------



## Miss Krys

gurl2789 said:


> Does the leather trim on my brand new neverfull look okay? Picture included. Maybe I’m just being picky and that’s how the leather is supposed to look. I already sprayed it with Apple hard just now too.
> 
> View attachment 4951340


It's a _little_ rough around the edges, obviously not a perfectly clean cut, but it's barely noticeable and shouldn't cause any issues down the road. I'm comfortable in saying that this is perfectly normal and is just part of the bag's overall character, so I would happily keep it without a second thought.


----------



## Nana86

Anyone has problem with the studs of the Nano Speedy? Mine is upside down.
Should I keep it or return? It was so hard for me to get it.


----------



## fancyfloragurl

gurl2789 said:


> Is this trim normal on brand new Neverfull? See attached.


It appears normal to me


----------



## fyn72

eltamd said:


> What do you think of this bag, defective ? * second photo- uneven shape of piping* i was so excited to finally found this cutie and im not sure.....
> 
> View attachment 4919816
> 
> 
> View attachment 4919817


I don’t see anything wrong. They are hand made so may vary, did the replacement look better?


----------



## raspberrysyrup

Normal to have wrinkled leather on the nano speedy handles? The wrinkling is on the bottom side of the handle, idk if its cause the handles are small and the wrinkling happened or it wasn't secured properly. i know with the larger speedy's the handles should be smooth


----------



## Caramel Macchiato

Nana86 said:


> Anyone has problem with the studs of the Nano Speedy? Mine is upside down.
> Should I keep it or return? It was so hard for me to get it.


The studs on my nano speedy are similar to yours, they don't bother me. I think that's pretty common. However if it bothers you, then exchange for a different one.


----------



## natlo

I just received my ZCP yesterday and I want to know what you guys think... I am not sure if it is normal or not
1- first 2 pictures: pointy stick (a little sharp)
2- last 2 pictures: glazing issue? Or normal peeling?

thanks!!


----------



## bender

I got the nano speedy yesterday and they had three in the store.  I checked all of them and LV logo on the studs are all in different directions. However, it does not bother me. The bag is so cute and practical!


----------



## boyoverboard

I honestly think it looks fine. You need to be happy with it, of course, but I would keep it if it was mine.


----------



## gurl2789

Thanks everyone! I’m going to keep it. I don’t think it’s that big of a deal.


----------



## VancouverLady

Nana86 said:


> Anyone has problem with the studs of the Nano Speedy? Mine is upside down.
> Should I keep it or return? It was so hard for me to get it.


Mine are like this, and it doesn’t bother me, but other posters have mentioned that they were able to realign the studs manually by pinching the studs and twisting.  HTH!


----------



## FranciLavinia

raspberrysyrup said:


> Normal to have wrinkled leather on the nano speedy handles? The wrinkling is on the bottom side of the handle, idk if its cause the handles are small and the wrinkling happened or it wasn't secured properly. i know with the larger speedy's the handles should be smooth


Hello!
I have a new Speedy B 30, and the rear handle has some wrinkles on the internal side, while the front one is smooth... although it initially bothered me (I also created a post here), now I consider it as an added value, since these bags are handmade and those little “details” make her mine and mine only Speedy, different from all the others... I don't know if I've made my idea 
However, if the wrinkles are really  evident and them bother u cause u consider them as an issue, try going to the store...
Good luck!


----------



## raspberrysyrup

FranciLavinia said:


> Hello!
> I have a new Speedy B 30, and the rear handle has some wrinkles on the internal side, while the front one is smooth... although it initially bothered me (I also created a post here), now I consider it as an added value, since these bags are handmade and those little “details” make her mine and mine only Speedy, different from all the others... I don't know if I've made my idea
> However, if the wrinkles are really  evident and them bother u cause u consider them as an issue, try going to the store...
> Good luck!



idk about going back to the store lol, a nano speedy isn't the easiest to come by. i mean it doesn't bother me really, i just wanted to know if this was considered normal


----------



## FranciLavinia

raspberrysyrup said:


> idk about going back to the store lol, a nano speedy isn't the easiest to come by. i mean it doesn't bother me really, i just wanted to know if this was considered normal


Is the right thing to do! I know the Nano Speedy is a really hard piece to conquer 
So you will surely be quiet about your beautiful bag 
Maybe let me know about the response of the boutique!
Thanks in advance!


----------



## FranciLavinia

raspberrysyrup said:


> idk about going back to the store lol, a nano speedy isn't the easiest to come by. i mean it doesn't bother me really, i just wanted to know if this was considered normal


PS: on page 73 a user posted some photos of her Nano Speedy and it seems that there are several wrinkles on the handles... maybe it's really a feature of the model because the handles are small!


----------



## raspberrysyrup

FranciLavinia said:


> PS: on page 73 a user posted some photos of her Nano Speedy and it seems that there are several wrinkles on the handles... maybe it's really a feature of the model because the handles are small!


Just saw that. I'm honestly just super happy I have it, thanks for finding that


----------



## p.l.c.r.

I got my Rosalie wallet last December 2020 so I had it for just a month now. I noticed this small part of the canvas at the back.  It may have been there before, I’m really not sure because it’s quite unnoticeable. I was inspecting it because I was thinking of selling it to replace it with a Chanel zipped cardholder. I have also sent a message to customer service but no response yet.

what do you think? Is this peeling canvas?  i tried wiping it with a damp cloth but it’s still there. I am a few days beyond the 30-day period and live in the Philippines where return policies suck  I use small bags when I’m using my rosalie and I dont carry anything sharp with me. I have my Clemence wallet as my daily wallet for 4 years and have not seen this type of wear on its canvas.


----------



## DAMER

Hi, it looks like a peeling canvas to me. I have had a mono card holder that started peeling within first 2 months of purchase (used it maybe 2-3 times the most). I brought it to my SA - she tried to clean it with a damp cloth thinking it might have been a glue residue, but it reappeared once the canvas dried. I was offered an exchange on spot.


----------



## p.l.c.r.

It does look like peeling canvas!  I am shocked because I barely go out these days so this stays in my small Eva bag for most of the time. I hope CS responds to my message ASAP so I can take this to the boutique I bought it from. I am quite nervous because return policies here suck and this is my first experience with a defective LV item. Hoping LV Philippines also has the same kind of service with its international boutiques


----------



## DAMER

p.l.c.r. said:


> It does look like peeling canvas!  I am shocked because I barely go out these days so this stays in my small Eva bag for most of the time. I hope CS responds to my message ASAP so I can take this to the boutique I bought it from. I am quite nervous because return policies here suck and this is my first experience with a defective LV item. Hoping LV Philippines also has the same kind of service with its international boutiques


They may suggest sending the item to a quality control personnel for an assessment, but once the issue is identified (peeling canvas) they need to address it. Since LV cannot not repair canvas itself, I cannot imagine them not offering you an exchange/replacement.


----------



## p.l.c.r.

That would be fair. I hope I get a proper exchange because I did pay quite an amount for a small wallet! Will update this thread once I get a response from CS and if I do get an exchange or get rejected


----------



## DAMER

p.l.c.r. said:


> That would be fair. I hope I get a proper exchange because I did pay quite an amount for a small wallet! Will update this thread once I get a response from CS and if I do get an exchange or get rejected


Good luck !


----------



## mommyboy

Hello dear, has anyone experienced this on their LV Twist MM lock? (i circle with blue mark on the second picture to make it clear)

Because my speedy B 30 (which way cheaper bag than this Twist) didn’t have this kind of issue on its hardware.



I’ve never used this bag since i bought it (march 2019),,and i store this bag very pristine in her dust bag standing alone.



Today when i checked the bag,,i noticed this things? I don’t know what is it, is it kind of rust?   The rusts are quite a lot, almost change the Twist lock into polkadot pattern which kind of gross for me ..Do you think it’s normal for a non used expensive bag to experience this?


----------



## p.l.c.r.

DAMER said:


> Good luck !



update: the boutique put some canvas conditioner and a lot of the white went off but some remained. It definitely looked better and unnoticeable. But no replacement was made or offered. They did not see it as peeling canvas. Anyway, im fine with it because it looks ok in person. The SA said it might be because of alcohol soaking the canvas. I said nothing because i am guilty of alcohol-wet hands when touching my wallet. That might be the cause ‍♀️

before:



After canvas lotion:


----------



## daisy913

mommyboy said:


> Hello dear, has anyone experienced this on their LV Twist MM lock? (i circle with blue mark on the second picture to make it clear)
> 
> Because my speedy B 30 (which way cheaper bag than this Twist) didn’t have this kind of issue on its hardware.
> 
> 
> 
> I’ve never used this bag since i bought it (march 2019),,and i store this bag very pristine in her dust bag standing alone.
> 
> 
> 
> Today when i checked the bag,,i noticed this things? I don’t know what is it, is it kind of rust?   The rusts are quite a lot, almost change the Twist lock into polkadot pattern which kind of gross for me ..Do you think it’s normal for a non used expensive bag to experience this?


The damage on your bag is called "pitting." Bring it to your local LV and see if they can offer any kind of remedy. Most likely, they will offer hardware replacement that you may have to pay for. There's nothing you can do on your end to fix it. 

Pitting is a type of corrosion, and it's usually brought on by a combo of the materials, wear and tear, and improper environment, such as high humidity. 

I understand your bag was new when you bought it, but if it already had signs of excessive wear (i.e. deep scratches) from being a floor piece, the damaging process would have begun. It doesn't matter that you haven't used it.

The easiest thing to do in the future is to buy bags where the hardware has seen little to no wear. If you live in a humid area, having a dehumidifier or humidity-controlled area would be great. If you live near the ocean, salty air can be a problem too, so it doesn't hurt to do a damp-towel wipe down 2x a year. 

If none of those situations apply to you, then it's possible you just got a piece where enough contaminants were introduced during the metal's manufacturing process. 

Metal pitting is "normal," but it's unfortunate that yours pitted so quickly... I would definitely push for a complimentary hardware replacement, if I were you. I don't work for LV, but I would consider your situation a defect, because two years is very short for a bag that hasn't been used. I have a bag from 2012 with a chain strap that still looks new, despite being used frequently throughout the years.


----------



## mommyboy

daisy913 said:


> The damage on your bag is called "pitting." Bring it to your local LV and see if they can offer any kind of remedy. Most likely, they will offer hardware replacement that you may have to pay for. There's nothing you can do on your end to fix it.
> 
> Pitting is a type of corrosion, and it's usually brought on by a combo of the materials, wear and tear, and improper environment, such as high humidity.
> 
> I understand your bag was new when you bought it, but if it already had signs of excessive wear (i.e. deep scratches) from being a floor piece, the damaging process would have begun. It doesn't matter that you haven't used it.
> 
> The easiest thing to do in the future is to buy bags where the hardware has seen little to no wear. If you live in a humid area, having a dehumidifier or humidity-controlled area would be great. If you live near the ocean, salty air can be a problem too, so it doesn't hurt to do a damp-towel wipe down 2x a year.
> 
> If none of those situations apply to you, then it's possible you just got a piece where enough contaminants were introduced during the metal's manufacturing process.
> 
> Metal pitting is "normal," but it's unfortunate that yours pitted so quickly... I would definitely push for a complimentary hardware replacement, if I were you. I don't work for LV, but I would consider your situation a defect, because two years is very short for a bag that hasn't been used. I have a bag from 2012 with a chain strap that still looks new, despite being used frequently throughout the years.



Hi daisy913, thank you for your information.
This pitting has not happened to the twist chain (hopefully they won’t). 
But to be safe, I will bring this bag on this weekend to my local LV store, hopefully they will do something free to fix this hardware issue


----------



## mdcx

p.l.c.r. said:


> I got my Rosalie wallet last December 2020 so I had it for just a month now. I noticed this small part of the canvas at the back.  It may have been there before, I’m really not sure because it’s quite unnoticeable. I was inspecting it because I was thinking of selling it to replace it with a Chanel zipped cardholder. I have also sent a message to customer service but no response yet.
> 
> what do you think? Is this peeling canvas?  i tried wiping it with a damp cloth but it’s still there. I am a few days beyond the 30-day period and live in the Philippines where return policies suck  I use small bags when I’m using my rosalie and I dont carry anything sharp with me. I have my Clemence wallet as my daily wallet for 4 years and have not seen this type of wear on its canvas.
> 
> View attachment 4955668
> View attachment 4955669
> View attachment 4955670
> View attachment 4955671
> View attachment 4955672


This is when the plastic coating on top of the canvas has been damaged, by chemicals or physical contact etc. Alternatively there may have been a defect with the manufacturing process.


----------



## Ava758

purply-sky said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I recently purchased a pochette accessories and I noticed this in the canvas. Looks Like a tiny rip. Just wondering if this is normal and whether the rip will get worse over time.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4896966




Hi! I have the same issue with the PA I received today. What was your final decision? Did you return or keep it?


----------



## Ava758

p.l.c.r. said:


> update: the boutique put some canvas conditioner and a lot of the white went off but some remained. It definitely looked better and unnoticeable. But no replacement was made or offered. They did not see it as peeling canvas. Anyway, im fine with it because it looks ok in person. The SA said it might be because of alcohol soaking the canvas. I said nothing because i am guilty of alcohol-wet hands when touching my wallet. That might be the cause ‍♀️
> 
> before:
> 
> View attachment 4955882
> 
> After canvas lotion:
> 
> View attachment 4955883




What canvas lotion did they use?


----------



## Ava758

Hi all! I have a PA Canvas question... I noticed some small cracks/cuts in the canvas of the PA I received today. I really want to keep my bag since it is so HTF but I am concerned that the cracks may worsen over time. Should I be concerned? Should I keep or return?


----------



## p.l.c.r.

Ava758 said:


> What canvas lotion did they use?



it was in house. From what I ubderstood it is also formulated for LV canvas


----------



## Ava758

p.l.c.r. said:


> it was in house. From what I ubderstood it is also formulated for LV canvas



Ok. Thanks.


----------



## pale_septembre

Hi all. I’d love your thoughts on this. I may be overreacting, and I am a very detailed oriented person (always have been) and need help on knowing if this is a concern or not. This is my new Neverfull I ordered from LV’s website. About two weeks old and used about four times. Haven’t carried anything heavy in it. Unsure if this rising thread is anything to be worried about or if it will progress. Any help would be appreciated! Thanks so much.


----------



## FranciLavinia

pale_septembre said:


> Hi all. I’d love your thoughts on this. I may be overreacting, and I am a very detailed oriented person (always have been) and need help on knowing if this is a concern or not. This is my new Neverfull I ordered from LV’s website. About two weeks old and used about four times. Haven’t carried anything heavy in it. Unsure if this rising thread is anything to be worried about or if it will progress. Any help would be appreciated! Thanks so much.


I had a similar problem with my Neverfull (a seam had come off after less than a month of really really carefully use), I took it to the boutique and they replaced my entire bag.
I would go back to the shop to ask for clarification before they say it was your fault (as they did with me) -.- "


----------



## Carrie1986

Lubpaaj said:


> Hello everyone!
> I picked up this nano speedy from the boutique yesterday. After checking her over at home, I noticed the chaps are sitting quite low on the fleur and close on the LV on both sides. I also saw that the gold LV studs are on sideways too. Moreover, the zipper gap on the side when closed is pretty significant. I’ve looked over countless pictures of nano speedys online and can’t find one with this alignment. Please, may someone kindly tell me if this is normal? I’ve been waiting for her for 1 year now and the last one I got my hands on had a defect in the canvas. Any replies is greatly appreciated! Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4949038
> View attachment 4949039
> View attachment 4949040


sorry but the worse thing of this bag are the handles!


----------



## Carrie1986

Llesuer said:


> Hi!
> My husband got me the speedy 30 in Damier Ebene. The handles underneath have some wrinkles- one more than other.  Is this normal? TIA!
> 
> View attachment 4940715
> 
> 
> View attachment 4940716
> 
> 
> View attachment 4940717
> 
> 
> View attachment 4940718
> 
> 
> View attachment 4940719


Hi! not normal and not acceptable!


----------



## pvelearly

Hi Everyone,
I received the monogram PA this morning. It is a beautiful piece, however the alignment on the bottom seems to be off? Is this normal? I also notice a mild sag at the bottom. The stitching on one corner is slightly visible. What are your thoughts? Should I return??? Stalk again??? Thanks


----------



## Venus_Rising

Lubpaaj said:


> Hello everyone!
> I picked up this nano speedy from the boutique yesterday. After checking her over at home, I noticed the chaps are sitting quite low on the fleur and close on the LV on both sides. I also saw that the gold LV studs are on sideways too. Moreover, the zipper gap on the side when closed is pretty significant. I’ve looked over countless pictures of nano speedys online and can’t find one with this alignment. Please, may someone kindly tell me if this is normal? I’ve been waiting for her for 1 year now and the last one I got my hands on had a defect in the canvas. Any replies is greatly appreciated! Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4949038
> View attachment 4949039
> View attachment 4949040


I bought and returned 4 nano speedys before so I can understand about the quality issues. The rivets being turned is actually quite common but I haven't seen one with a big zipper gap like that. Your chaps aren't too low bc they look in a good position compared to the stitching, its more that the canvas piece used starts too high (you can see the round flower running into the stitching). None of these issues are horrible but if you're unhappy, I think exchanging or returning it and buying another is fine.


----------



## hshort

i apologize, this post is all over the place but i have a few things - is it normal for the piping on the bottom corners not to be covered on the neverfull mm? the piping is kind of just sticking out, and it’s not like this on all 4 corners (first and second pic). other parts of the piping look a weird too (third pic). i just now noticed it yesterday. so i inspected the bag even more, and i also noticed that there was this weird mark (not a scratch) on one of the chaps that you can only see in certain lighting, and right above it one of the straps is pretty wrinkled, which i know is normal, but after only 3 wears??.. and it’s only wrinkled right in that area, on the outside of one strap. i baby my bags so it’s a bummer that it already has this kind of wear. i would bring it back but i received it on 1/7/21 in the mail from my SA i’ve worn it about 3 times (and i’ve used the pouch too) so i’m not sure if they will exchange it


----------



## JiMinee

kytsirk said:


> Wore my bag out for the first time yesterday and decided to examine the corners.. is this peeling..? Kind of bummed about this and not sure what to do
> 
> View attachment 4939419
> View attachment 4939420
> View attachment 4939421


This is a defect. Some CA’s will insist it’s “wear and tear” but if you’ve never worn the bag before, then it’s a defect. This happened to someone I know who only wore her bag a handful of times. They exchanged the bag for her.


----------



## JiMinee

Lubpaaj said:


> Hello everyone!
> I picked up this nano speedy from the boutique yesterday. After checking her over at home, I noticed the chaps are sitting quite low on the fleur and close on the LV on both sides. I also saw that the gold LV studs are on sideways too. Moreover, the zipper gap on the side when closed is pretty significant. I’ve looked over countless pictures of nano speedys online and can’t find one with this alignment. Please, may someone kindly tell me if this is normal? I’ve been waiting for her for 1 year now and the last one I got my hands on had a defect in the canvas. Any replies is greatly appreciated! Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4949038
> View attachment 4949039
> View attachment 4949040


That gap is definitely not normal. And I’ve heard from a CA that those rivets aren’t normal either. Unfortunately, it is so common these days that it has become a “norm”. Mine are straight. They should not be crooked like that.


----------



## LV_Lucy

Hi Everyone,

Just received my TP 19. I was undecided before ordering, but since it seems to be out of stock a fair amount of the time and stores are closed where I live bco the lockdown, I decided to give it a go. It's beautiful, but I'm still in doubt if I should invest the money towards a PA or Félicie and use a less expensive pouchfor my make-up instead.

The pouch seems rounded at the bottom, is it bulging/sagging? When I try to place it upright it won't stay up and topples over right away. Is this normal? form the pictures and videos that I've seen, it seems to be able to stand upright on its own.


----------



## cielopark

LV_Lucy said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Just received my TP 19. I was undecided before ordering, but since it seems to be out of stock a fair amount of the time and stores are closed where I live bco the lockdown, I decided to give it a go. It's beautiful, but I'm still in doubt if I should invest the money towards a PA or Félicie and use a less expensive pouchfor my make-up instead.
> 
> The pouch seems rounded at the bottom, is it bulging/sagging? When I try to place it upright it won't stay up and topples over right away. Is this normal? form the pictures and videos that I've seen, it seems to be able to stand upright on its own.



I had the TP19 and didnt use it at all. Doesnt fit most of my bags. and if i put on my daily essentials, i need to dig thru my stuff. Better to invest in a bag like PA. I have the PA and Pochette felicie, use the PA much more than the felicie.


----------



## LV_Lucy

cielopark said:


> I had the TP19 and didnt use it at all. Doesnt fit most of my bags. and if i put on my daily essentials, i need to dig thru my stuff. Better to invest in a bag like PA. I have the PA and Pochette felicie, use the PA much more than the felicie.


Thanks, I tried fitting it into my bags and it fits most of them, but some are a tight squeeze and look a bit distorted so that won't work. I think I might let it go, beautiful as it is. I can imagine getting more use out of the PA, so I think I will buy it first if I can get my hands on it. Then later I might add Felicie in DA, I find it very pretty for summer or occasional wear.


----------



## cielopark

LV_Lucy said:


> Thanks, I tried fitting it into my bags and it fits most of them, but some are a tight squeeze and look a bit distorted so that won't work. I think I might let it go, beautiful as it is. I can imagine getting more use out of the PA, so I think I will buy it first if I can get my hands on it. Then later I might add Felicie in DA, I find it very pretty for summer or occasional wear.



For the price of TP19 now, better to buy the PA. I have the PA nm in mono and azur and Felicie in azur. Use my PA and felicie azur especially in summer. The chain strap is so dainty.


----------



## ElectricBoots

So I purchased a Keepall Bandouliere 55 in the Monogram Eclipse last week (it was somehow briefly and magically in stock on the LV website) and it arrived today. I do not have any other LV monoggram bags so I am not sure if this is normal or a product of the canvas being folded in delivery but there are 2 marks on one side of the bag. It almost looks like it is a line of extra dye. I would appreciate if someone can tell me if this is normal and was caused by shipping and creasing maybe? The point where it goes from light to dark is completely smooth though. No ripple from a crease. You can only see it when the light hits the bag certain ways (below are a number of shots in some different lights). I have wanted this bag for yeaars and would hate to have to send it back as they are once again out of stock. But if this is a manufacturing error I find this completely unacceptable. A $2,000 bag should be perfect. I would appreciate opinion and insight. Thanks!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

It’s from being folded. Keepalls are folded on the sides like that in transport. If you watch YT unboxing videos you will see the same lines. Just stuff your bag and they will go away with time and usage


----------



## Strep2031

My 5 year old speedy still has a few from being folded when purchased. It never bothered me. Enjoy your keepall. PS I will try to post a pic of my Speedy shortly.


----------



## ElectricBoots

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> It’s from being folded. Keepalls are folded on the sides like that in transport. If you watch YT unboxing videos you will see the same lines. Just stuff your bag and they will go away with time and usage


Thank you for the reassurance! I was so disappointed!!


----------



## ElectricBoots

Strep2031 said:


> My 5 year old speedy still has a few from being folded when purchased. It never bothered me. Enjoy your keepall. PS I will try to post a pic of my Speedy shortly.


Thank you very much! I would love to see photos!


----------



## Strep2031

ElectricBoots said:


> Thank you very much! I would love to see photos!


Pics attached.


----------



## stephhr

I got this mini pochette during the holidays (the 30 day mark to return just passed). I haven’t used it yet. I took it out today to look at it. I noticed that the canvas seems to be like cut off right under the D ring. Is this normal? I attached a photo of what LV has in their site which I guess should “standard” for their product. Any advice is helpful!


----------



## Ava758

stephhr said:


> I got this mini pochette during the holidays (the 30 day mark to return just passed). I haven’t used it yet. I took it out today to look at it. I noticed that the canvas seems to be like cut off right under the D ring. Is this normal? I attached a photo of what LV has in their site which I guess should “standard” for their product. Any advice is helpful!



I have similar cuts on my new PA. I’m trying to get it exchanged for another one because I do not believe this is not normal. I have 2 mini pochettes and none of them have these cuts.


----------



## ElectricBoots

Strep2031 said:


> Pics attached.


Thank you for posting!


----------



## raniamadame

stephhr said:


> I got this mini pochette during the holidays (the 30 day mark to return just passed). I haven’t used it yet. I took it out today to look at it. I noticed that the canvas seems to be like cut off right under the D ring. Is this normal? I attached a photo of what LV has in their site which I guess should “standard” for their product. Any advice is helpful!


Something like that isn´t okay, my mini pochette doesn´t have it. I ordered 2 NM Pochette´s and both had cuts too  Quality problem


----------



## stephhr

raniamadame said:


> Something like that isn´t okay, my mini pochette doesn´t have it. I ordered 2 NM Pochette´s and both had cuts too  Quality problem


Do you think this something I could take into the store as an exchange? Even though the return period ended.


----------



## daisy.b55

I bought the Neverfull in DE about a month  ago. I really like it but haven’t worn it more than 4 times. I noticed this today on the strap handle. Should I take in and exchange? I feel bad having worn it a handful of times though.


----------



## Pessie

You’ve worn it and it’s marked.  I don’t see how you can ask for an exchange because it’s no longer in a saleable condition


----------



## daisy.b55

Pessie said:


> You’ve worn it and it’s marked.  I don’t see how you can ask for an exchange because it’s no longer in a saleable condition



yes, but I didn’t do that. I’ve literally worn it 3 times and for a 30 min max. I think it came damaged, but just noticed.


----------



## daisy.b55

I guess my question is - has it happened before when you’ve bought an item, worn gently, then noticed a flaw?


----------



## Pessie

daisy.b55 said:


> yes, but I didn’t do that. I’ve literally worn it 3 times and for a 30 min max. I think it came damaged, but just noticed.


It’s possible to damage something within a minute of wearing it.  i don’t think asking for an exchange is an ok thing to do in these circumstances, but that’s my opinion.  You do you


----------



## sarahinthecity

daisy.b55 said:


> I bought the Neverfull in DE about a month  ago. I really like it but haven’t worn it more than 4 times. I noticed this today on the strap handle. Should I take in and exchange? I feel bad having worn it a handful of times though.
> 
> View attachment 4966036



I'm sorry this happened! Whether this was from normal wear-and-tear or was like that when you got it, we can all agree that it's a bummer to have something like this happen to something so new. I don't have a neverful and I've never done repairs, but I've been reading a lot on this forum to learn more about LV. I think the good news is that it's the leather strap that is damaged and not the canvas. If the canvas is ripped, I don't think LV will do anything. I have seen in another thread that people have had handles replaced on their bags. I would suggest going to the store or emailing LV repairs and see what your options are. You might have to pay for the repair, but it could be fixed.

Anyone with more knowledge and experience on this, please feel free to correct me. Good luck!


----------



## daisy.b55

I was doing some returns when I noticed this, so I popped by LV just to ask. I was truthful that I wore it 3 times and he instantly said this isn’t wear or you. And the manager approved an exchange...she said it was 100% a glazing issue. It was really great customer service.


----------



## sarahinthecity

daisy.b55 said:


> I was doing some returns when I noticed this, so I popped by LV just to ask. I was truthful that I wore it 3 times and he instantly said this isn’t wear or you. And the manager approved an exchange...she said it was 100% a glazing issue. It was really great customer service.



That’s great! Glad it got worked out!


----------



## iskam.mnogo

Hi everyone! 

I have a Speedy B 30 in DE, which I bought in 2019, but have barely used over the past year (since the pandemic started). I took it out recently only to notice that the hardware has tarnished. Even the lock, which has just been sitting inside the zipper pocket in the bag (the bag I keep in its dustbag on a shelf), has tarnished pretty badly. The locks on the strap even have a black mark or two and especially one of the little metal rings on the handles has tarnished so badly that you can barely see the Louis Vuitton engraving. Is this normal? And if I contact LV about it, would they care and actually do anything about it? The bag otherwise is in a pristine condition. So, this is really not cause by excessive wear or me being careless with it. I am just bummed about it.


----------



## mrs.sarah

Yesterday I just received my Pochette Metis that I finally could order online. It was always sold out so I was so happy to get my hands on it. So I have to say that I over scrutinize my bags and I‘m aware of that, because I always want them to be perfect even though I know every bag can have some little imperfections  So I unpacked my PM and found these little missing spots of glazing on the back of it. Is this something that I have to worry about in reference to the rest of the glazing around it?  I mean you don’t even see it if you’re not zooming in with the camera and it’s on the back of the bag, which not everyone will see. The rest of the bag is in perfect condition and I really don’t want to send it back unless I have to because now it’s sold out again  Thanks for your help.


----------



## lishukha

mrs.sarah said:


> Yesterday I just received my Pochette Metis that I finally could order online. It was always sold out so I was so happy to get my hands on it. So I have to say that I over scrutinize my bags and I‘m aware of that, because I always want them to be perfect even though I know every bag can have some little imperfections  So I unpacked my PM and found these little missing spots of glazing on the back of it. Is this something that I have to worry about in reference to the rest of the glazing around it?  I mean you don’t even see it if you’re not zooming in with the camera and it’s on the back of the bag, which not everyone will see. The rest of the bag is in perfect condition and I really don’t want to send it back unless I have to because now it’s sold out again  Thanks for your help.


The last pic actually looks pretty bad to me  I would exchange it if I were you. Sorry!!


----------



## iskam.mnogo

mrs.sarah said:


> Yesterday I just received my Pochette Metis that I finally could order online. It was always sold out so I was so happy to get my hands on it. So I have to say that I over scrutinize my bags and I‘m aware of that, because I always want them to be perfect even though I know every bag can have some little imperfections  So I unpacked my PM and found these little missing spots of glazing on the back of it. Is this something that I have to worry about in reference to the rest of the glazing around it?  I mean you don’t even see it if you’re not zooming in with the camera and it’s on the back of the bag, which not everyone will see. The rest of the bag is in perfect condition and I really don’t want to send it back unless I have to because now it’s sold out again  Thanks for your help.


 Send it back. You can (and should) get a better PM!


----------



## mrs.sarah

iskam.mnogo said:


> Send it back. You can (and should) get a better PM!


You’re right. I will send it back on Monday. Fingers crossed they will have it back in stock soon and this time in better condition


----------



## silvercreek

I bought a speedy b 25 mono two weeks ago. I just noticed the patterns on both sides of the zipper don't match. Is it expected ? Any of you who bought speedy recently saw this flaw ? I checked my old LV bags, patterns do match properly in all of them except for this new one.


----------



## iskam.mnogo

I have a Speedy B 30 in DE, which I bought in 2019, but have barely used over the past year (since the pandemic started). I took it out recently only to notice that the hardware has tarnished. Even the lock, which has just been sitting inside the zipper pocket in the bag (the bag I keep in its dustbag on a shelf), has tarnished pretty badly. The locks on the strap even have a black mark or two and especially one of the little metal rings on the handles has tarnished so badly that you can barely see the Louis Vuitton engraving. Is this normal? And if I contact LV about it, would they care and actually do anything about it? The bag otherwise is in a pristine condition. So, this is really not cause by excessive wear or me being careless with it. I am just bummed about it.


----------



## Cutie_angel8823

I just purchased the petite malle souple in the monogram version. When I got home, i took out the bag to admire and then I realized that the stitchings were uneven. 

I know you can’t expect any handbags to be perfect, but when it is uneven like this, is this normal? 

Trying to decide if this is normal or exchange it?


----------



## Tropezienne

If I look at your circles I notice it. But otherwise it’s not that noticeable. It’s a lovely bag.


----------



## Prettyinblush

silvercreek said:


> I bought a speedy b 25 mono two weeks ago. I just noticed the patterns on both sides of the zipper don't match. Is it expected ? Any of you who bought speedy recently saw this flaw ? I checked my old LV bags, patterns do match properly in all of them except for this new one.


What does it look like from the top of the zipper? Is the pattern aligned there?


----------



## Prettyinblush

iskam.mnogo said:


> I have a Speedy B 30 in DE, which I bought in 2019, but have barely used over the past year (since the pandemic started). I took it out recently only to notice that the hardware has tarnished. Even the lock, which has just been sitting inside the zipper pocket in the bag (the bag I keep in its dustbag on a shelf), has tarnished pretty badly. The locks on the strap even have a black mark or two and especially one of the little metal rings on the handles has tarnished so badly that you can barely see the Louis Vuitton engraving. Is this normal? And if I contact LV about it, would they care and actually do anything about it? The bag otherwise is in a pristine condition. So, this is really not cause by excessive wear or me being careless with it. I am just bummed about it.


Unfortunately the speedy hardware like the zipper, D rings, the buttons and the lock /keys oxidise even with no use due to being made out of brass. This is completely normal, depending on the humidity of where you live this happens sooner or later and you can use a little bit of brasso on a q tip to polish them back up. The clips on the strap though are coated alloy and the coating wares off, so I do not recommend using brasso on those.


----------



## Jolie34

I would exchange it. I really don’t think it’s normal.


----------



## iskam.mnogo

Prettyingblush said:


> Unfortunately the speedy hardware like the zipper, D rings, the buttons and the lock /keys oxidise even with no use due to being made out of brass. This is completely normal, depending on the humidity of where you live this happens sooner or later and you can use a little bit of brasso on a q tip to polish them back up. The clips on the strap though are coated alloy and the coating wares off, so I do not recommend using brasso on those.


Thank you! That is unfortunate indeed. Ugh!


----------



## travelbliss

I've seen posts where peeps complain of rogue stitches, to the point where I think I need new glasses, cuz I can't see what it is they find flawed.  In your case, this is pretty uneven in more than 1 area,  and in an area that is most visible,  combined with the fact that this particular design is one that is over $ 3000 usd.  If you don't exchange it, I'm officially giving you the eyeroll !!


----------



## LittleStar88

3151816 said:


> Hello everyone,
> I just joined this awesome community, unfortunately, my first post will be to express my painful concerns... I just bought an LV District Monogram PM bag from Dubai and I just recently noticed that the stitching is a bit off at just one particular place on the bag. I know that they are handmade, but something like that looks unprofessional and the whole experience of owning the bag is destroyed. I feel assaulted and my self-esteem has dropped. I do not feel like the same person anymore. I feel doubts about whether I will be able to walk into the Rolls Royce dealership with that bag and not being laughed at. Unfortunately, for some reason, it does not let me to upload the image, which is why I will post a link to the picture of the bag and the awful stitching:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Screenshot
> 
> 
> Captured with Lightshot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> prnt.sc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please, let me know if this is something normal, which of course I highly doubt that it is, or I should cry about my purchase.



Unless the Rolls Royce dealership requires handbag inspection upon entry, I wouldn’t worry about what they think. They likely won’t notice it unless they take your bag and closely inspect it. 

if you’re truly unhappy, call CS and ask if they can help replace or refund the bag.


----------



## bigverne28

3151816 said:


> Hello everyone,
> I just joined this awesome community, unfortunately, my first post will be to express my painful concerns... I just bought an LV District Monogram PM bag from Dubai and I just recently noticed that the stitching is a bit off at just one particular place on the bag. I know that they are handmade, but something like that looks unprofessional and the whole experience of owning the bag is destroyed. I feel assaulted and my self-esteem has dropped. I do not feel like the same person anymore. I feel doubts about whether I will be able to walk into the Rolls Royce dealership with that bag and not being laughed at. Unfortunately, for some reason, it does not let me to upload the image, which is why I will post a link to the picture of the bag and the awful stitching:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Screenshot
> 
> 
> Captured with Lightshot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> prnt.sc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please, let me know if this is something normal, which of course I highly doubt that it is, or I should cry about my purchase.


The stitching is not a deal breaker IMO. I'm pretty sure the RR dealership are not interested in what bag you're carrying. If it really bothers you I'd order another one and return this one. You should be fully happy  with your purchase.


----------



## 3151816

@LittleStar88 @bigverne28 thank you very much for the feedback. Of course, I was joking about the RR dealership thing and the fact that I do not feel like myself anymore  I am happy with my purchase, but it kind of bugs me a bit, and I do not feel like going through the whole return procedure, so I will keep it. Maybe I will remember this bag with the fact that after all, we are all humans, and we all make mistakes.


----------



## Cutie_angel8823

Thank you for everyone for the input. 

I sent the pictures to the SA that helped me and she said it’s normal as the bags are handmade. I know it’s handmade but when the bag is $3000, shouldn’t it be at least straight? Plus it was in an area where it’s visible. It’s not like it was on the bottom. 

So i will be returning this bag and find another one.


----------



## LittleStar88

3151816 said:


> @LittleStar88 @bigverne28 thank you very much for the feedback. Of course, I was joking about the RR dealership thing and the fact that I do not feel like myself anymore  I am happy with my purchase, but it kind of bugs me a bit, and I do not feel like going through the whole return procedure, so I will keep it. Maybe I will remember this bag with the fact that after all, we are all humans, and we all make mistakes.



Hahaha! Thank goodness you were joking  Because honestly I feel like I've seen comments along these lines and the person was serious.

It's a huge inconvenience to return, but even bigger pain if you decide a couple of months down the road that you wish you had done it after all. It's a tough one - no one will notice it but *you* will! If you can live with it, then keep it.

And hopefully they won't kick you out of the RR dealership for it


----------



## LittleStar88

Cutie_angel8823 said:


> Thank you for everyone for the input.
> 
> I sent the pictures to the SA that helped me and she said it’s normal as the bags are handmade. I know it’s handmade but when the bag is $3000, shouldn’t it be at least straight? Plus it was in an area where it’s visible. It’s not like it was on the bottom.
> 
> So i will be returning this bag and find another one.



I personally would exchange. Being hand made is not an excuse for substandard quality and this is something you will look at every time you open the bag.


----------



## silvercreek

Prettyingblush said:


> What does it look like from the top of the zipper? Is the pattern aligned there?



The patterns are not aligned.


----------



## micki310

I have a pochette accessories and the canvas on the front feels different than the back side. Am I being picky? I do not own any other canvas pieces to compare.


----------



## Namwan-

I just got a Speedy 25 today and noticed that there are wrinkles on one side on the handle. I’m thinking if I should exchange or not, since I’ve seen ones where there are no wrinkles.


----------



## Highendlessbag

Hi everyone, bought this grand cabas a few months ago and I am bit unhappy with the stitching at the base of this bag. There is a wide separation between the 2 bands that join together compared to the other one at the bottom. 

The other flaw in the second pic is a white marking that seems to be a permanent stain?

Is the stitching alone enough to be a cause for concern? This is monogram eclipse and I hear the quality is not so good as the other canvas.


----------



## strictlylv

mommyboy said:


> Hello dear, has anyone experienced this on their LV Twist MM lock? (i circle with blue mark on the second picture to make it clear)
> 
> Because my speedy B 30 (which way cheaper bag than this Twist) didn’t have this kind of issue on its hardware.
> 
> 
> 
> I’ve never used this bag since i bought it (march 2019),,and i store this bag very pristine in her dust bag standing alone.
> 
> 
> 
> Today when i checked the bag,,i noticed this things? I don’t know what is it, is it kind of rust?   The rusts are quite a lot, almost change the Twist lock into polkadot pattern which kind of gross for me ..Do you think it’s normal for a non used expensive bag to experience this?


This is not normal and should not happen. For the price you paid, you definitely need to contact customer service. They will ask you to send in photos. Or you can make an appointment with your local LV to get the bag assessed. It will only get worse. Good luck!!


----------



## xoxobalenciaga

Hi, i just notice that there is a black spot on my pochette metis reverse that looks like the canvas is rubbed off. Can you advise if this is consider a defect? What can I do to get this fixed?

Fyi I bought this about 1 year ago but has never been used, and always being kept in the dustbag.


----------



## HKsai

xoxobalenciaga said:


> Hi, i just notice that there is a black spot on my pochette metis reverse that looks like the canvas is rubbed off. Can you advise if this is consider a defect? What can I do to get this fixed?
> 
> Fyi I bought this about 1 year ago but has never been used, and always being kept in the dustbag.
> View attachment 4975476


That’s poor craftsmanship of the glazing getting onto the canvas when they were making it. I bought one and returned one that’s way worse. I don’t know if you can see it but it’s there.


----------



## Speedah

Hello! I recently purchased my first LV after a very long hunt to find the Neverfull that sang to me. 

I absolutely love it but I'm not sure if some of the coloring is normal or not. The "Vuitton" font on the bag itself is not a bright white like the "Vuitton"  on the pochette is (photo below for comparison since it otherwise just looks like bad lighting). Also, the green checkered section on the bag is also not bright white but the same more muted ever so slight reddish-white as on the "Vuitton" font. In looking at photos of other Race collection Neverfulls, some appear to look like mine, others appear to be a brighter white but it's really hard to tell. Photos below for comparison and to hopefully help show what I'm talking about.

So, is this normal? Like I said, this is my first LV so any expert guidance is much appreciated!


----------



## sarahpeara

I also have a single red stitch.


----------



## ILOVENOVA

xoxobalenciaga said:


> Hi, i just notice that there is a black spot on my pochette metis reverse that looks like the canvas is rubbed off. Can you advise if this is consider a defect? What can I do to get this fixed?
> 
> Fyi I bought this about 1 year ago but has never been used, and always being kept in the dustbag.
> View attachment 4975476


I don't have a PM, but if you don't use it and it just sit in the dust bag then it shouldn't be peeling. Can you stop by the store to let them take a look at?


----------



## PittsburghLV

Highendlessbag said:


> Hi everyone, bought this grand cabas a few months ago and I am bit unhappy with the stitching at the base of this bag. There is a wide separation between the 2 bands that join together compared to the other one at the bottom.
> 
> The other flaw in the second pic is a white marking that seems to be a permanent stain?
> 
> Is the stitching alone enough to be a cause for concern? This is monogram eclipse and I hear the quality is not so good as the other canvas.
> 
> View attachment 4974975


I have a Monogram Eclipse Keepall and I feel like the quality is the same as my other canvas bags. I think the second picture just shows a scratch.

But the gap in the stitching would bother me.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Nelly86 said:


> just purchased the LV Neverfull MM in DE and noticed a single red stitch on the outside handle. Would you consider this a defective bag?
> 
> View attachment 4684387
> 
> 
> View attachment 4684388


Many times,  Lv uses brown top thread and red bobbin thread for DE pieces that have a red inside lining. In this case, it's the red bobbin thread that is slightly showing. 
This is quite common with DE pieces that have red lining inside.


----------



## Highendlessbag

PittsburghLV said:


> I have a Monogram Eclipse Keepall and I feel like the quality is the same as my other canvas bags. I think the second picture just shows a scratch.
> 
> But the gap in the stitching would bother me.


Thanks, my SA took some photos and sent it to their quality report department and this department is in turn wanting a physical inspection of this bag. We will bring it to the LV store tomorrow so they could do the inspection. Do you think they will replace it with a new bag? I don’t think it is reparable as it is as it would mean they would unstitch and restitch the whole thing.


----------



## chooy

I bought this on LV online (US website) and received it today. It’s the Pocket Organizer in Cobalt and I absolutely love the color.

But as you can see, the “made” stamp came faded. Will this become an issue further down the road? Will LV re-stamp it for me? Do you think it will not look authentic if I try to resell it in the future?

I’m trying very hard to rationalize keeping this purchase because I need to drive 1 hour to get to the store for an exchange (they have stock there).


----------



## travelbliss

chooy said:


> I bought this on LV online (US website) and received it today. It’s the Pocket Organizer in Cobalt and I absolutely love the color.
> 
> But as you can see, the “made” stamp came faded. Will this become an issue further down the road? Will LV re-stamp it for me? Do you think it will not look authentic if I try to resell it in the future?
> 
> I’m trying very hard to rationalize keeping this purchase because I need to drive 1 hour to get to the store for an exchange (they have stock there).
> 
> View attachment 4978099



Just my personal opinion, but it's so miniscule.  I have a few items that are stamped in the gold or silver metallic paint that appear faded.  It's common.


----------



## lvlvoer4lyfe

Hi guys, I recently bought a nano speedy and I noticed that one side of the strap looks neatly stitched but the other side looks like it’s going every which way, of thinner thread, and almost ripping the leather. Is this normal? or are both sides supposed to be nice and neat like the alma bb? Thank you!


----------



## HKsai

lvlvoer4lyfe said:


> Hi guys, I recently bought a nano speedy and I noticed that one side of the strap looks neatly stitched but the other side looks like it’s going every which way, of thinner thread, and almost ripping the leather. Is this normal? or are both sides supposed to be nice and neat like the alma bb? Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4979636
> View attachment 4979637


That’s normal because of needle puncture one side to another.


----------



## JLJLV

Hi all! I just got my nano speedy and am so disappointed! 


I ordered 1 speedy nano over the holidays and it wasn't prefect, the gromets were all upsidedown and the piping on one side was wonky. I sent it back ..... I just worked with a CA to preorder it and waited a week for them to secure one for me and when I unboxed the item I was mortified, its. the worst nano speedy Ive ever seen! The handle on the front lays sideways, crooked and the handle is not stitched midline. Has anyone has this issue and it resolve with use? I really want this but I cant keep someting that will look crooked. 





^^^ I got this screenshot from another forum but this nano is PERFECT, the piping the handles it looks amazing.

Im so disappointed in mine.


----------



## chooy

JLJLV said:


> Hi all! I just got my nano speedy and am so disappointed!
> 
> 
> I ordered 1 speedy nano over the holidays and it wasn't prefect, the gromets were all upsidedown and the piping on one side was wonky. I sent it back ..... I just worked with a CA to preorder it and waited a week for them to secure one for me and when I unboxed the item I was mortified, its. the worst nano speedy Ive ever seen! The handle on the front lays sideways, crooked and the handle is not stitched midline. Has anyone has this issue and it resolve with use? I really want this but I cant keep someting that will look crooked.
> 
> View attachment 4985565
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^ I got this screenshot from another forum but this nano is PERFECT, the piping the handles it looks amazing.
> 
> Im so disappointed in mine.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4985566
> 
> View attachment 4985566
> View attachment 4985565
> 
> View attachment 4985567
> View attachment 4985567



I can definitely see what you mean.
If I were you I would hang the bag stuffed for a week and see if it helps straighten it.
If not, I’d just use it and then send for repair when the time comes.
Or if a store is close by, I’d ask whether I can get the handle replaced.


----------



## LuxBuzz

I got the bag that had to the same issue and exchanged for another one

This is a photo of the first bag I got made in France.


----------



## LuxBuzz

Got my exchange after a few weeks and noticed this time around the zipper is end is far from he canvas.  I have looked up many reviews on YouTube and resell website, all the bags zipper were closely sew close to the canvas.

This is the photo of the exchanged (second bag) and the zipper is far from the canvas compare to many other photos and reviews I saw. This one is made in Spain.


----------



## bergafer3

Hi everyone!
I got this end of aug/ early sept. Haven’t worn it much since I don’t go anywhere. But I noticed this the other day and wondered if this happens to other pochette Métis owners and is this normal for 6 months of rare usage?  The black tab has like a split in it and thread is coming out, I guess the glazing broke? Thanks


----------



## mdcx

JLJLV said:


> Hi all! I just got my nano speedy and am so disappointed!
> 
> 
> I ordered 1 speedy nano over the holidays and it wasn't prefect, the gromets were all upsidedown and the piping on one side was wonky. I sent it back ..... I just worked with a CA to preorder it and waited a week for them to secure one for me and when I unboxed the item I was mortified, its. the worst nano speedy Ive ever seen! The handle on the front lays sideways, crooked and the handle is not stitched midline. Has anyone has this issue and it resolve with use? I really want this but I cant keep someting that will look crooked.
> 
> View attachment 4985565
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^ I got this screenshot from another forum but this nano is PERFECT, the piping the handles it looks amazing.
> 
> Im so disappointed in mine.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4985566
> 
> View attachment 4985566
> View attachment 4985565
> 
> View attachment 4985567
> View attachment 4985567


I can definitely see a problem here. Hard to tell if the actual handle is incorrectly shaped or it is due to the way it is attached to the ring. Probably best to return and buy on the secondary market or only after seeing it in store at LV, so you know what you are getting.


----------



## ElixElithia

Hello, I’m new here and I wanted to know if this is normal with neonoe? I purchased it January 17, 2021 at LV website. I received it January 23, 2021. I only used it twice because I was concerned about the strap and the bottom stitching. The problem was there’s a cut/tear and uneven stitching with gaps in the strap area. Also the bottom thread where it was cut is noticeable and you can actually feel it. It is made in USA. We don’t have LV store within 5.30 hrs drive. I emailed CS and they asked for pictures.


----------



## lulumum

My 2015 Neverfull monogram is lifting. I carried the bag daily for one year and then it’s been in a dust bag mostly for the rest of the time.  There are areas of the bag that certainly have abrasion caused by normal wear and tear so the bag is not perfect but this just seems unusual to me. Especially where the blue overlay is and it has not been chipped, but the monogram next to it is lifting. I had pictures sent to quality control by my SA last week and it came back today that this is normal. 
M


----------



## southernbelle43

I was just now on a thread in the Speedy Gonzales club thread and a lady posted a 45 year old LV speedy. From the photo is looks like it has not done what yours has done. There are posted bags on the LV forum all the time that are really old and unless this does not show up except for extreme close ups, they don't look like they have peeled off?


----------



## castortroy666

.


----------



## castortroy666

I have a few LV pieces in the monogram canvas. I always thought the canvas was 100% the same on all my items, but when I took pictures of them i saw that they all have have been cut from different cloth, litterally LOL. The items are 1-5 years old. They seem to vary from strong to paler colors, and undertones of green and yellow.


----------



## lulumum

southernbelle43 said:


> I was just now on a thread in the Speedy Gonzales club thread and a lady posted a 45 year old LV speedy. From the photo is looks like it has not done what yours has done. There are posted bags on the LV forum all the time that are really old and unless this does not show up except for extreme close ups, they don't look like they have peeled off?


Thanks for letting me know this. I followed up with my SA with some more pictures and asked if they would look at it again in person. She spoke to the disitrict manager and they approved an exchange.


----------



## southernbelle43

lulumum said:


> Thanks for letting me know this. I followed up with my SA with some more pictures and asked if they would look at it again in person. She spoke to the disitrict manager and they approved an exchange.


YEA!!!!!!! So glad for you.


----------



## stargirlcc

Normal stitching? Beautiful card holder came today but I noticed the top stitching of one side looks off and the canvas is a tiny bit raised in some spots. I attached a picture of the other side which is perfect though. Feel like it should be stitched nicely in both sides. I’m not super picky but I’m worried the pulling on the seam may cause it to raise/pull up more over time.


----------



## kulasa87

Namwan- said:


> I just got a Speedy 25 today and noticed that there are wrinkles on one side on the handle. I’m thinking if I should exchange or not, since I’ve seen ones where there are no wrinkles.
> 
> View attachment 4972175


I just bought my petit sac plat I have wrinkles on both handles I forgot to ask the SA at the store today when I got my nano speedy


----------



## Swathi

My brand new Speedy B 25 arrived today and I see a black mark on the canvas in pretty much the center of the bag. I am unsure if i should keep or return. Thoughts?


----------



## Swathi

I was wondering if any one who owns more DE bags have canvas like this. The bag is otherwise in very good state, MIF, made only two weeks ago.


----------



## raspberrysyrup

Swathi said:


> My brand new Speedy B 25 arrived today and I see a black mark on the canvas in pretty much the center of the bag. I am unsure if i should keep or return. Thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5000962
> View attachment 5000963




return it looks scratched!!


----------



## Ava758

raspberrysyrup said:


> return it looks scratched!!




Agreed. I would definitely return this. Although small, that mark would bug me so much.


----------



## castortroy666

When I zoom in on the pictures it dont look scratched. It seems like the black color pattern is crossing over in the wrong places a few areas. Probably printed that way, it stands out in a bad way though, return it!


----------



## Swathi

castortroy666 said:


> When I zoom in on the pictures it dont look scratched. It seems like the black color pattern is crossing over in the wrong places a few areas. Probably printed that way, it stands out in a bad way though, return it!


Yes, when I look closer it is actually the paint, the paint has crossed over to the lighter colored block, but it certainly comes off as a scratch on first look. Such a shame, i stalked the site forever to order this and it took like 10 days on transit due to bad weather.


----------



## Carrie1986

Swathi said:


> My brand new Speedy B 25 arrived today and I see a black mark on the canvas in pretty much the center of the bag. I am unsure if i should keep or return. Thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5000962
> View attachment 5000963


Yes it depends on how it was folded.
If you see closely you Can see it is in the exact point of the fold.
It’s happened To me with a DE speedy 35 new never used but just put away in the wrong way.
You can’t fix this, so I suggest you to return it


----------



## Swathi

Carrie1986 said:


> Yes it depends on how it was folded.
> If you see closely you Can see it is in the exact point of the fold.
> It’s happened To me with a DE speedy 35 new never used but just put away in the wrong way.
> You can’t fix this, so I suggest you to return it


Interesting. I have always thought speedys can be folded like that for travel. Guess not. Or may be folding for few hours should be okay, but not longer...


----------



## Luvnlife

Swathi said:


> I was wondering if any one who owns more DE bags have canvas like this. The bag is otherwise in very good state, MIF, made only two weeks ago.



my speedy B25 has the exact same mark. I bought it in Italy and didn’t notice it u til I got home. I kept it, as I liked that it was MIF and such fun to purchase. It is now 6 years old and still looks the same. It never got worse. For me, it just adds character to the bag. If you are not happy, you should return it though. It doesn’t bother me. Beautiful bag!  Your next one could have a wavy zipper or wrinkled leather.


----------



## Swathi

Luvnlife said:


> my speedy B25 has the exact same mark. I bought it in Italy and didn’t notice it u til I got home. I kept it, as I liked that it was MIF and such fun to purchase. It is now 6 years old and still looks the same. It never got worse. For me, it just adds character to the bag. If you are not happy, you should return it though. It doesn’t bother me. Beautiful bag!  Your next one could have a wavy zipper or wrinkled leather.


It is good to know it doesn't get worse! I do think I will keep looking at it whenever I wear the bag though, so I called the client service and initiated an exchange, she told me while the money is held the new bag may even take 30 days or more to ship since it isn't available readily  
I do agree with you, if the second one comes with wavy zipper or bad leather i would definitely just return it! To me personally I don't think I would use this bag as much for summer anyway as I would be for next fall/winter, so i am patient, haha.


----------



## chelsmcfarland

Hi everyone! Just picked up a PSM that I have wanted for so long!
It was shipped from another store and the bottom looks a bit off to me. I can’t tell if it is just smushed from shipping or if it is detected. Would y’all send it back? Thnx!


----------



## Swathi

chelsmcfarland said:


> Hi everyone! Just picked up a PSM that I have wanted for so long!
> It was shipped from another store and the bottom looks a bit off to me. I can’t tell if it is just smushed from shipping or if it is detected. Would y’all send it back? Thnx!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5001156
> View attachment 5001157


I have the PSM, the leather on it is a smooshy soft leather type, so it is very likely how it was stored/packed. What is the date code? I would store it with the tab GENTLY pulled straight or to the other side for couple of days and see if that fixes it.


----------



## Luvnlife

Swathi said:


> It is good to know it doesn't get worse! I do think I will keep looking at it whenever I wear the bag though, so I called the client service and initiated an exchange, she told me while the money is held the new bag may even take 30 days or more to ship since it isn't available readily
> I do agree with you, if the second one comes with wavy zipper or bad leather i would definitely just return it! To me personally I don't think I would use this bag as much for summer anyway as I would be for next fall/winter, so i am patient, haha.



Sounds like a perfect plan!


----------



## Luvnlife

chelsmcfarland said:


> Hi everyone! Just picked up a PSM that I have wanted for so long!
> It was shipped from another store and the bottom looks a bit off to me. I can’t tell if it is just smushed from shipping or if it is detected. Would y’all send it back? Thnx!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5001156
> View attachment 5001157



it definitely looks crooked in the picture


----------



## ggirl

Swathi said:


> My brand new Speedy B 25 arrived today and I see a black mark on the canvas in pretty much the center of the bag. I am unsure if i should keep or return. Thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5000962
> View attachment 5000963


I personally would not accept the bag with that flaw.


----------



## chelsmcfarland

Swathi said:


> I have the PSM, the leather on it is a smooshy soft leather type, so it is very likely how it was stored/packed. What is the date code? I would store it with the tab GENTLY pulled straight or to the other side for couple of days and see if that fixes it.


Thank you! The date code shows 6th week of 2021


----------



## Carrie1986

Swathi said:


> Interesting. I have always thought speedys can be folded like that for travel. Guess not. Or may be folding for few hours should be okay, but not longer...


Yes exactly 
Not for a too long time.
This is a DE problem, not for monogram


----------



## punkrockchanel

I just got my PA mono  I found some cuts on the sides of the bag. Is it worth returning this?


----------



## Carrie1986

punkrockchanel said:


> I just got my PA mono  I found some cuts on the sides of the bag. Is it worth returning this?


Normal


----------



## Prettyinblush

Swathi said:


> My brand new Speedy B 25 arrived today and I see a black mark on the canvas in pretty much the center of the bag. I am unsure if i should keep or return. Thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5000962
> View attachment 5000963


100% Return, thats damaged canvas


----------



## Swathi

chelsmcfarland said:


> Thank you! The date code shows 6th week of 2021


Wow, that means the bag was made very recently which is cool.    Good luck with trying to make it work/exchanging. I know that PSMs are known for some issues, so if the bag is otherwise very good (alignment, peeling etc) it is worth trying to fix the tab at the bottom in my opinion. I had to exchange two PSMs before I got the one I have now.


----------



## babygirlloveLV

I've had my Graceful PM in DE for a couple of weeks and now this is starting , it was not like that when I got it. 
Is it the glazing coming off? 
What's the worst that can  happen?


----------



## LittleStar88

Looks like something rubbed against it or scuffed it? But you’ve only had it for two weeks so maybe take it into a store and see if they’ll exchange it.

Ive had my Graceful DE for a year and it still looks new, so maybe yours is a one off issue?


----------



## chelsmcfarland

Swathi said:


> Wow, that means the bag was made very recently which is cool.    Good luck with trying to make it work/exchanging. I know that PSMs are known for some issues, so if the bag is otherwise very good (alignment, peeling etc) it is worth trying to fix the tab at the bottom in my opinion. I had to exchange two PSMs before I got the one I have now.


Thank you! I stuffed it and am trying to work it to see if it is an issue with the stitching not aligning or if it is just from shipping. I have an item to pick-up in store this weekend and will take my PSM in with me to see if they have another one there that looks better


----------



## arrival

Swathi said:


> My brand new Speedy B 25 arrived today and I see a black mark on the canvas in pretty much the center of the bag. I am unsure if i should keep or return. Thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5000962
> View attachment 5000963


 
Thats definetly faulty !


----------



## kulasa87

I just got my petit sac plat a couple of weeks ago.  As we know the vachetta leather already came in the honey color, some say it was already pre-treated.  With that said, do I still need to spray a stain and water repellant like the Apple Guarde?


----------



## 7777777

Swathi said:


> My brand new Speedy B 25 arrived today and I see a black mark on the canvas in pretty much the center of the bag. I am unsure if i should keep or return. Thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5000962
> View attachment 5000963


Return!


----------



## 7777777

It might be glue coming out.


----------



## LVlifer

It is hard to see what is going on in a photo. I would take it to an LV store and have it evaluated.


----------



## dopebags

Hi, I just bought a Noé BB. This is my first bag with vachetta and I’m wondering if it’s normal to have tiny cracks on the base at the corners? Should I be concerned? Or is this going to happen anyways?


----------



## LVlifer

I think if you are not happy with the way this looks, think about exchanging it for another one.


----------



## sarahinthecity

Hi! I just received my TP 19 and noticed there is a small hold in the fabric of the zipper. It looks like it's from the stitching around the end of the canvas. In the picture, it looks like it could be a piece of white fuzz, but that's just the dust bag behind it.

Is this normal? The images from the website don't show a close up of this part of the product.


----------



## n4n6906

These don’t seem like cracks, more like scratches? If you are not happy, I recommend exchanging for a different one. Good luck!


----------



## dopebags

n4n6906 said:


> These don’t seem like cracks, more like scratches? If you are not happy, I recommend exchanging for a different one. Good luck!



Thank you! It’s kind of like a surface level crack where the vachetta bends. I just want to know if this would be a long term issue if I were to keep the bag since I haven’t own vachetta before and haven’t experienced what wear and tear on it would be like. Or if this is just the nature of the beast hehe


----------



## castortroy666

My new keepall 55 has a lot of shine to its canvas when the lights reflects it. More than my other pieces. Is this normal for a new bag or is it just the canvas? When I take a picture in a darker area its not as shiny.


----------



## sweetmint99

Hi!! I just got my felicie pochette and noticed one of the inserts it comes with has the DE canvas sewn crooked ( the squares on one side are higher than the other) I’m not sure if it’s enough to count as a “defect” but this is my first bag so I might be overthinking it  thanks in advance!!


----------



## chelsmcfarland

sweetmint99 said:


> Hi!! I just got my felicie pochette and noticed one of the inserts it comes with has the DE canvas sewn crooked ( the squares on one side are higher than the other) I’m not sure if it’s enough to count as a “defect” but this is my first bag so I might be overthinking it  thanks in advance!!


It does look a bit crooked. If it will bother you, you can always take it back in and see about an exchange


----------



## sweetmint99

Sorry to post again, but I just realized one of the corners of textile is seperating from the canvas of my PF? I’m not sure if these bags are usually glued together or if this is normal


----------



## Sunshine mama

babygirlloveLV said:


> I've had my Graceful PM in DE for a couple of weeks and now this is starting , it was not like that when I got it.
> Is it the glazing coming off?
> What's the worst that can  happen?
> 
> View attachment 5002105
> 
> 
> View attachment 5002106
> 
> 
> View attachment 5002107
> 
> 
> View attachment 5002108


The tab is probably made of at least 2 layers held by leather glue. Then the glazing was applied on the edge of the tab. So I think it's excess glue that's seeping out from under the glazing. Can you gently rub the glue off?
If not, can you exchange it?


----------



## Sunshine mama

sweetmint99 said:


> Sorry to post again, but I just realized one of the corners of textile is seperating from the canvas of my PF? I’m not sure if these bags are usually glued together or if this is normal


A lot of bags are glued then sewn. I think that part probably missed some glue.


----------



## sweetmint99

Sunshine mama said:


> A lot of bags are glued then sewn. I think that part probably missed some glue.


Anyone know if it's worth trying to glue this myself?  Or if theres any glue thats safe for the canvas and textile? It took me a while to get this bag and I don't want to send it back and stalk the website again


----------



## Sunshine mama

sweetmint99 said:


> Anyone know if it's worth trying to glue this myself?  Or if theres any glue thats safe for the canvas and textile? It took me a while to get this bag and I don't want to send it back and stalk the website again


Sometimes an SA can fix it at the store for you.  Maybe you can take it in and ask?


----------



## Loriad

sweetmint99 said:


> Anyone know if it's worth trying to glue this myself?  Or if theres any glue thats safe for the canvas and textile? It took me a while to get this bag and I don't want to send it back and stalk the website again


Sunshine Mama is right. I wouldn't do it myself just in case you need something else fixed on it in the future. Let them do it.


----------



## ILOVENOVA

sweetmint99 said:


> Hi!! I just got my felicie pochette and noticed one of the inserts it comes with has the DE canvas sewn crooked ( the squares on one side are higher than the other) I’m not sure if it’s enough to count as a “defect” but this is my first bag so I might be overthinking it  thanks in advance!!


Yeah it does look crooked and not straight. Maybe just exchange another one.


----------



## jennifer.asp

Asking the experts- just bought a used Alma in Nomade leather. Went to check the serial so I could date it and can’t find one in the inner pocket. Anyone with experience with this specific bag? I know that’s where it should be in an Alma, but this came from a Japanese luxury reseller and they have an excellent reputation so I’m not exactly panicking over it, but any insight would be super helpful!


----------



## BULL

jennifer.asp said:


> Asking the experts- just bought a used Alma in Nomade leather. Went to check the serial so I could date it and can’t find one in the inner pocket. Anyone with experience with this specific bag? I know that’s where it should be in an Alma, but this came from a Japanese luxury reseller and they have an excellent reputation so I’m not exactly panicking over it, but any insight would be super helpful!


All the references I found (both the Nomade and the VVN versions) have it in the pocket


----------



## jennifer.asp

BULL said:


> All the references I found (both the Nomade and the VVN versions) have it in the pocket


Yup, you’re right. I was hoping there was some stamp somewhere for a one-off year or something, but I’ve already reached out to the seller. Getting a refund, I guess- everything else about the bag screams authentic (glazing, hardware, lining, etc) but without that it’s basically useless. Thanks for your input! Didn’t want it to be so ☹️


----------



## BULL

jennifer.asp said:


> Yup, you’re right. I was hoping there was some stamp somewhere for a one-off year or something, but I’ve already reached out to the seller. Getting a refund, I guess- everything else about the bag screams authentic (glazing, hardware, lining, etc) but without that it’s basically useless. Thanks for your input! Didn’t want it to be so ☹


I am sorry about that. I am curious though, if you feel like showing us some pics and close-ups, but only if you really want to, no pressure.
I was also wondering, because there are examples that they pressed the code right into lining on some models. But typically when the lining is goat skin or their usual grained leather, not the microfiber version.


----------



## jennifer.asp

BULL said:


> I am sorry about that. I am curious though, if you feel like showing us some pics and close-ups, but only if you really want to, no pressure.
> I was also wondering, because there are examples that they pressed the code right into lining on some models. But typically when the lining is goat skin or their usual grained leather, not the microfiber version.


Yeah for sure! I would love to be surprised and be wrong.
Here’s a photo w/flash of the inner pocket. Where else should I be looking?


----------



## jennifer.asp

BULL said:


> I am sorry about that. I am curious though, if you feel like showing us some pics and close-ups, but only if you really want to, no pressure.
> I was also wondering, because there are examples that they pressed the code right into lining on some models. But typically when the lining is goat skin or their usual grained leather, not the microfiber version.



these are close ups of hardware and exterior LV stamp. Now realizing this should have prob gone in the “authenticate this” thread- apologies.


----------



## Blissedni

Hi to everyone! Today just arrived at home my Alma BB in Epi Leather and the "key holder in leather" was broken where it bends. Is it normal? It's the first things thant i see when i opened the box.


----------



## BULL

Blissedni said:


> Hi to everyone! Today just arrived at home my Alma BB in Epi Leather and the "key holder in leather" was broken where it bends. Is it normal? It's the first things thant i see when i opened the box.
> View attachment 5017320
> View attachment 5017322


Return immediately. This is literally broken.


----------



## BULL

jennifer.asp said:


> these are close ups of hardware and exterior LV stamp. Now realizing this should have prob gone in the “authenticate this” thread- apologies.
> View attachment 5017046
> 
> 
> View attachment 5017047
> 
> 
> View attachment 5017048


It is beautiful. But it doesn’t look Nomade, but a VVN version with gorgeous patina. I did some more research. So don’t give up on it. It looks excellent. VVN Almas could have been special ordered in the 00’s, there were Anniversary editions in Japan in the 90’s, and they were manufactured in the 80’s and even in the 70’s, when the date code game was different.
There are more corners and leather tabs on a Speedy, where it can be hidden. Here it should be very deep, right in the corner of the pocket (have you turned it inside out? Sorry if it’s a silly question). Or maybe under the pocket near the top edge. I don’t know. Based on it’s looks, I have a feeling that is is an early 00’s Special Order. I really wanna be right about it.


----------



## jennifer.asp

BULL said:


> It is beautiful. But it doesn’t look Nomade, but a VVN version with gorgeous patina. I did some more research. So don’t give up on it. It looks excellent. VVN Almas could have been special ordered in the 00’s, there were Anniversary editions in Japan in the 90’s, and they were manufactured in the 80’s and even in the 70’s, when the date code game was different.
> There are more corners and leather tabs on a Speedy, where it can be hidden. Here it should be very deep, right in the corner of the pocket (have you turned it inside out? Sorry if it’s a silly question). Or maybe under the pocket near the top edge. I don’t know. Based on it’s looks, I have a feeling that is is an early 00’s Special Order. I really wanna be right about it.


I’ll triple check when I get home. If it was a special order, where is the stamp/tag most likely to be?


----------



## jennifer.asp

BULL said:


> It is beautiful. But it doesn’t look Nomade, but a VVN version with gorgeous patina. I did some more research. So don’t give up on it. It looks excellent. VVN Almas could have been special ordered in the 00’s, there were Anniversary editions in Japan in the 90’s, and they were manufactured in the 80’s and even in the 70’s, when the date code game was different.
> There are more corners and leather tabs on a Speedy, where it can be hidden. Here it should be very deep, right in the corner of the pocket (have you turned it inside out? Sorry if it’s a silly question). Or maybe under the pocket near the top edge. I don’t know. Based on it’s looks, I have a feeling that is is an early 00’s Special Order. I really wanna be right about it.


Ok, I’m going to post full photos. The inner pocket isn’t very loose, but I’ve run my fingers around the seams down there and don’t feel anything. This is driving me crazy! I want so badly for it to be authentic because it’s gorgeous


----------



## BULL

jennifer.asp said:


> Ok, I’m going to post full photos. The inner pocket isn’t very loose, but I’ve run my fingers around the seams down there and don’t feel anything. This is driving me crazy! I want so badly for it to be authentic because it’s gorgeous


It is hard to turn the pocket outside, but it can be done, and looked liked this for others:





I am still investigating. This bag made me think. I will PM you.


----------



## jennifer.asp

BULL said:


> It is hard to turn the pocket outside, but it can be done, and looked liked this for others:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am still investigating. This bag made me think. I will PM you.


Thank you so much for your time, seriously! I posted to the authenticate this thread because I felt like I was doing too much in this one. Also- kindof afraid to try to turn the pocket out, it’s very much flush and tight  with the inside of the bag.


----------



## BULL

jennifer.asp said:


> Thank you so much for your time, seriously! I posted to the authenticate this thread because I felt like I was doing too much in this one. Also- kindof afraid to try to turn the pocket out, it’s very much flush and tight  with the inside of the bag.


That is a good idea. I believe they require the original link, but I hope they can help without it too, or at least chime in with some ideas.


----------



## castortroy666

Just noticed my new etui voyage has some uneven glacing. Thats fine, but I also noticed a crack there. Anyone have experience with the glazing of the etui voyage?


----------



## BULL

castortroy666 said:


> Just noticed my new etui voyage has some uneven glacing. Thats fine, but I also noticed a crack there. Anyone have experience with the glazing of the etui voyage?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5018012
> View attachment 5018020


That is not really a crack. 2 layers meet there, one of them ends there. And the 'glazing' usually doesn't even go up that much towards the leather tab. Yours is well made.
And this edge we see here is just 1 mm in size, absolutely microscopic. This won't get worse anytime. It is completely normal in this corner.


----------



## castortroy666

I notice when i press my finger on it, the crack gives after a little. Just hope the small crack wont get any bigger. The meeting of the 2 layers seem well made, accept for the small crack at the very end.


----------



## BULL

castortroy666 said:


> I notice when i press my finger on it, the crack gives after a little. Just hope the small crack wont get any bigger. The meeting of the 2 layers seem well made, accept for the small crack at the very end.


Don't worry. Mine wasn't glazed on the topmost 5-6 mm. The layers are visible. And the small gap between them (that we could call a crack, but it's not a tear in reality) hasn't changed in the last 2 years. So don't worry.


----------



## castortroy666

Is This a crack on a kirigami pochette or does it look like This because its folded?


----------



## jsmigs1004

So happy for you! I am waiting for my follow-up on cracking. Ugh


----------



## Mnjenness

Is it normal for the Montsouris PM backpack clasp to be crooked? Pic below is the best I could get it to be "straight". Just wondering if should just live with it or return. This is the last one in USA  TIA!


----------



## castortroy666

Mnjenness said:


> Is it normal for the Montsouris PM backpack clasp to be crooked? Pic below is the best I could get it to be "straight". Just wondering if should just live with it or return. This is the last one in USA  TIA!


How does the clasp look like from the backside?


----------



## BULL

Mnjenness said:


> Is it normal for the Montsouris PM backpack clasp to be crooked? Pic below is the best I could get it to be "straight". Just wondering if should just live with it or return. This is the last one in USA  TIA!


This is a soft bag, and it is because of the curve of the flap, not the clasp itself. It will change with time. I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## BULL

castortroy666 said:


> ...because its folded?


Yes, it is just the fold.


----------



## Mnjenness

Thanks for the quick response. I thought it was just because of the angel/fold too when the SA send me the pic. But I aligned the tape measure (I'm a seamstress) across the bag and the clasp is stitch on crooked. Here is a picture of me holding the bag. You can see it a lot more here


----------



## BULL

Mnjenness said:


> Thanks for the quick response. I thought it was just because of the angel/fold too when the SA send me the pic. But I aligned the tape measure (I'm a seamstress) across the bag and the clasp is stitch on crooked. Here is a picture of me holding the bag. You can see it a lot more here


It looks worse on this


----------



## Mnjenness

BULL said:


> It looks worse on this


I'm so torn. I really love the bag and the color is to die for but everytime time I see it the clasp is the first thing I see.


----------



## BULL

Mnjenness said:


> I'm so torn. I really love the bag and the color is to die for but everytime time I see it the clasp is the first thing I see.



I just double checked and I really cannot defend it 
I was so optimistic at first.


----------



## Loriad

Mnjenness said:


> I'm so torn. I really love the bag and the color is to die for but everytime time I see it the clasp is the first thing I see.


This would bug me, honestly. But if it's the last one and you can't get it anymore, maybe they'd fix it? I think you might regret letting it go if you can't find it again.


----------



## Loriad

BULL said:


> I just double checked and I really cannot defend it
> I was so optimistic at first.
> View attachment 5024942


Ooohhhh.... boy.  I try to overlook some things but I'm afraid this would really bother me. So sorry.


----------



## AngelaK

No surprises that I’m asking for some advice with the PSM  I was lucky enough to buy the mono and the reverse. First mono arrived, alignment perfect but the zip was puckered and it had bumpy canvas at the edge where the canvas meets the zip. Since it’s been ATB a lot recently  I stalked until I could repurchase. So this one turns up and the alignment isn’t horrific....but....it’s not as good as the reverse! My dilemma is that I like the mono slightly more  Could you live with this alignment? The reverse has a slightly wonky backside but it’s not bad at all. What is it with these bags


----------



## Mnjenness

BULL said:


> I just double checked and I really cannot defend it
> I was so optimistic at first.
> View attachment 5024942


Omg you went above and beyond for me. I literally LOL when I saw this. Thank you for making feel less crazy about this. I will ask if LV can/will fix it. If not then just not meant to be and I'm sure I'll find a similar color down the road. Thank you again!


----------



## BULL

Mnjenness said:


> Omg you went above and beyond for me. I literally LOL when I saw this. Thank you for making feel less crazy about this. I will ask if LV can/will fix it. If not then just not meant to be and I'm sure I'll find a similar color down the road. Thank you again!


Well, I love solving mysteries 
If they still have this leather in the atelier, they can try to fix it by replacing the entire top part. But my guess would be that they'll refuse the repair and offer you store credit.


----------



## travelbliss

southernbelle43 said:


> I was just now on a thread in the Speedy Gonzales club thread and a lady posted a 45 year old LV speedy. From the photo is looks like it has not done what yours has done. There are posted bags on the LV forum all the time that are really old and unless this does not show up except for extreme close ups, they don't look like they have peeled off?



Yes....the vintage classics were made with a thicker canvas material.  One of the positives to owning a vintage.  Unfortunately, they can be a bit heavier to carry compared to the lighter canvas of today.  But the quality was impeccable then.


----------



## travelbliss

lulumum said:


> Thanks for letting me know this. I followed up with my SA with some more pictures and asked if they would look at it again in person. She spoke to the disitrict manager and they approved an exchange.


That's great news.  Rare to hear these days.  Congrats !!


----------



## rhexieloo

Hi I just got my clemence yesterday I just want to ask if the stitching looks too crooked to be returned or is it okay?


----------



## BULL

rhexieloo said:


> Hi I just got my clemence yesterday I just want to ask if the stitching looks too crooked to be returned or is it okay?


It looks OK. The official product photos on the website are quite similar.


----------



## Sunshine mama

sweetmint99 said:


> Hi!! I just got my felicie pochette and noticed one of the inserts it comes with has the DE canvas sewn crooked ( the squares on one side are higher than the other) I’m not sure if it’s enough to count as a “defect” but this is my first bag so I might be overthinking it  thanks in advance!!


I does look off.
My Alma BB DE is like that.  I went through about 4 or 5 Alma BBs at the time,  and it was one problem or another.  I finally settled and kept the Alma that had the squares crooked like yours cuz I liked everything else about it.
Even on the LV website, the squared are not straight on the  Alma BB.


----------



## Xashleyyy

I just got my alma a day ago and today i felt my alma and it was like a rough bump so when i looked closely it was this. Is this cracked canvas?


----------



## BULL

Xashleyyy said:


> I just got my alma a day ago and today i felt my alma and it was like a rough bump so when i looked closely it was this. Is this cracked canvas?


If it is not smooth, then it can be. Rougness usually means some glue residue, but this looks different. If you bend it a little and it will look larger, then it is a crack. But a very unusual place for one.
Great close-up shots btw.


----------



## kulasa87

has anyone have experienced cracking on the glaze of neonoe? Just noticed cracking on my bag; has anyone send theirs for repair?


----------



## BULL

kulasa87 said:


> has anyone have experienced cracking on the glaze of neonoe? Just noticed cracking on my bag; has anyone send theirs for repair?
> View attachment 5031264
> View attachment 5031265
> View attachment 5031266
> View attachment 5031267


It is hard to see, because most ot th pics are out of focus, but that's not the glazing. The canvas itself. It is cracked and looks like the tear reached the seam. It is very serious (unfortunately not unprecedented with canvas Neo Noés), contact Vuitton as soon as you can.


----------



## kulasa87

BULL said:


> It is hard to see, because most ot th pics are out of focus, but that's not the glazing. The canvas itself. It is cracked and looks like the tear reached the seam. It is very serious (unfortunately not unprecedented with canvas Neo Noés), contact Vuitton as soon as you can.



Thank You!


----------



## luxebullet

Hi everyone. Would love your help & advice please as a relative newbie to luxury!

I bought the alma BB a few days ago and have just put it to one side since unboxing.

However when I took it out of the dust bag to admire it today, I noticed that the lining is puffy & not flush to the canvas on the sides. It feels like an air pocket & it's quite firm! 

Photos attached. Is this normal? When push on the puffy "bubble" of lining it doesn't deflate much and stays as sort of separated from the canvas outer.

Will the air pocket deflate? Does anyone else's Alma BB do this or is the lining flush to the canvas? Is it cause for return/exchange? 

Any help or advice gratefully received!


----------



## Missydora

kulasa87 said:


> Thank You!


Yikes.  My worst fear. I love the neo noe. Hope this isn't one of those inherent problems for this bag similar to what the pochette metis suffered with cracked glazing.  How old is your bag if you don't mind me asking and if you did go to LV for it to be assessed, what did they say?.  Good luck hope they will sort something out for you.


----------



## LittleStar88

Missydora said:


> Yikes.  My worst fear. I love the neo noe. Hope this isn't one of those inherent problems for this bag similar to what the pochette metis suffered with cracked glazing.  How old is your bag if you don't mind me asking and if you did go to LV for it to be assessed, what did they say?.  Good luck hope they will sort something out for you.



I saw one on Fashionphile recently with these cracks. I wonder if this is common?


----------



## Missydora

LittleStar88 said:


> I saw one on Fashionphile recently with these cracks. I wonder if this is common?


I have this sinking feeling that this may be the start of more people reporting this happening to their bags that are a few years old.  I remember when neo noe first came out. There was debate/ concern that this cracking/glazing maybe a problem in the future since the edges are being bent and cinched and not having some kind of leather edge to protect like the older mono LV bags had.  I'm wondering if this is a design flaw will LV be willing to sort it like they did with the pochette metis and palm springs mini.  Going to check mine in the morning.


----------



## rhexieloo

hello i got a brand new speedy and i was wondering if the hardware looks normal for a brand new bag?


----------



## BULL

LittleStar88 said:


> I saw one on Fashionphile recently with these cracks. I wonder if this is common?


Based on the complaints on the forum, it happens to the canvas versions. The Épi keeps up well.


----------



## BULL

rhexieloo said:


> hello i got a brand new speedy and i was wondering if the hardware looks normal for a brand new bag?


The hardware looks OK, these are never mirror-finish. The gap on the handle is not typical on a new bag though. That's the only thing that would bother me a little, but still not a dealbreaker.


----------



## kulasa87

Missydora said:


> Yikes.  My worst fear. I love the neo noe. Hope this isn't one of those inherent problems for this bag similar to what the pochette metis suffered with cracked glazing.  How old is your bag if you don't mind me asking and if you did go to LV for it to be assessed, what did they say?.  Good luck hope they will sort something out for you.





Missydora said:


> I have this sinking feeling that this may be the start of more people reporting this happening to their bags that are a few years old.  I remember when neo noe first came out. There was debate/ concern that this cracking/glazing maybe a problem in the future since the edges are being bent and cinched and not having some kind of leather edge to protect like the older mono LV bags had.  I'm wondering if this is a design flaw will LV be willing to sort it like they did with the pochette metis and palm springs mini.  Going to check mine in the morning.



So I talked to the asst. manager of one of the LV Store that I purchased my last two bags.  The bag was a gift from my ex early 2018 but the date code indicates that it was produced the 45th week of 2017.  I probably used the bag a handful of times.  I baby all of my bags.  The asst manager said and I  quote " I hate to say it but yes this does happen.  One of the only components LV cannot repair is cracked or ripped canvas.  I mean you know I'd be happy to send it out for you but they will likely reject it." 
I also did a research online and watched YouTube and apparently this was a problem. One YouTuber even mentioned that when this started happening to her bag and LV refused to repair it ... guess where she sold it to?... yup Fashionphile.


----------



## Missydora

kulasa87 said:


> So I talked to the asst. manager of one of the LV Store that I purchased my last two bags.  The bag was a gift from my ex early 2018 but the date code indicates that it was produced the 45th week of 2017.  I probably used the bag a handful of times.  I baby all of my bags.  The asst manager said and I  quote " I hate to say it but yes this does happen.  One of the only components LV cannot repair is cracked or ripped canvas.  I mean you know I'd be happy to send it out for you but they will likely reject it."
> I also did a research online and watched YouTube and apparently this was a problem. One YouTuber even mentioned that when this started happening to her bag and LV refused to repair it ... guess where she sold it to?... yup Fashionphile.


That's disheartening response from LV.  When I bought the neo noe I accepted that in time the glazing would most likely fall off from wear and tear a bit like bi-fold wallets being bent eveyday and rubbed against the pockets. I would have happily paid and get it reglazed. But cracked canvas is not fixable. And to be fair it is quite premature that it is happening to a 3 year old bag if it's used seasonally. Urgh and here was me thinking 3 years ago when I bough mine that because the canvas on this bag is alot more softer this would resist cracking. ..
 I hate this kind of arbitrary arguments with LV when these things happen, some get things resolved quickly and others not so much,  it can be hit and miss. Dependent on how they see things. I remember when they assess a bag that the condition of the rest of the bag is also a important factor. I guess to make sure the bag was used with some care and not to extreme conditions and load. Which may have caused the cracks. I guess yours was still in very good condition. 
Are u going to leave it or escalate?


----------



## luxebullet

luxebullet said:


> View attachment 5032122
> 
> 
> View attachment 5032123
> 
> 
> Hi everyone. Would love your help & advice please as a relative newbie to luxury!
> 
> I bought the alma BB a few days ago and have just put it to one side since unboxing.
> 
> However when I took it out of the dust bag to admire it today, I noticed that the lining is puffy & not flush to the canvas on the sides. It feels like an air pocket & it's quite firm!
> 
> Photos attached. Is this normal? When push on the puffy "bubble" of lining it doesn't deflate much and stays as sort of separated from the canvas outer.
> 
> Will the air pocket deflate? Does anyone else's Alma BB do this or is the lining flush to the canvas? Is it cause for return/exchange?
> 
> Any help or advice gratefully received!


 
Let me know if your have any thoughts, however I will probably be calling to get help with a return today  such a hassle but I don't think it's right.


----------



## BULL

kulasa87 said:


> So I talked to the asst. manager of one of the LV Store that I purchased my last two bags.  The bag was a gift from my ex early 2018 but the date code indicates that it was produced the 45th week of 2017.  I probably used the bag a handful of times.  I baby all of my bags.  The asst manager said and I  quote " I hate to say it but yes this does happen.  One of the only components LV cannot repair is cracked or ripped canvas.  I mean you know I'd be happy to send it out for you but they will likely reject it."
> I also did a research online and watched YouTube and apparently this was a problem. One YouTuber even mentioned that when this started happening to her bag and LV refused to repair it ... guess where she sold it to?... yup Fashionphile.


Not OK. I would try to go another round with customer service. Although they should have been a bit more flexible in the store.
And they are right, Paris would reject a "repair request", since this cannot be repaired. But honestly, we all know that they shouldn't repair it but replace it. Don't give up. The worst case is that you can sell it if they really are this stubborn.
I love this bag, I'd say it is the bag of the decade. But by its nature, it only works in leather. And they know it well.


----------



## BULL

luxebullet said:


> View attachment 5032122
> 
> 
> View attachment 5032123
> 
> 
> Hi everyone. Would love your help & advice please as a relative newbie to luxury!
> 
> I bought the alma BB a few days ago and have just put it to one side since unboxing.
> 
> However when I took it out of the dust bag to admire it today, I noticed that the lining is puffy & not flush to the canvas on the sides. It feels like an air pocket & it's quite firm!
> 
> Photos attached. Is this normal? When push on the puffy "bubble" of lining it doesn't deflate much and stays as sort of separated from the canvas outer.
> 
> Will the air pocket deflate? Does anyone else's Alma BB do this or is the lining flush to the canvas? Is it cause for return/exchange?
> 
> Any help or advice gratefully received!


I wouldn't be mad about it if this would be the only problem with the bag. Almas can be problematic in many ways: the bottom, the handles, alignment... so if those are all nice, I wouldn't mind the 'bubbles'. But I see why you feel that it's not good enough. At the end of the day, it is still crazy expensive and if they have a not bubbly one for you, you should get that.


----------



## Lunaen

Just got a lv pocket organizer, when I took a closer look at home I noticed places where the stitching is uneven. On the front on the leather strap, there even appears to be a stitch missing compared to the image on their website. Is this normal? 
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
Should I try to get it replaced?


----------



## rhexieloo

BULL said:


> The hardware looks OK, these are never mirror-finish. The gap on the handle is not typical on a new bag though. That's the only thing that would bother me a little, but still not a dealbreaker.


Hi! Which part are you pertaining to with the gap on the handle? Could you please mark it?


----------



## BULL

rhexieloo said:


> Hi! Which part are you pertaining to with the gap on the handle? Could you please mark it?


Sure.


----------



## rhexieloo

BULL said:


> Sure.
> View attachment 5032909


thanks so much noted on this!


----------



## BULL

Lunaen said:


> Just got a lv pocket organizer, when I took a closer look at home I noticed places where the stitching is uneven. On the front on the leather strap, there even appears to be a stitch missing compared to the image on their website. Is this normal?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5032676
> View attachment 5032677
> View attachment 5032678
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should I try to get it replaced?


It looks pretty typical Vuitton stitching. The double stitches are also necessary. So it looks mostly OK. Except for the 'gap' between the seams on the black leather. But I have seen some Porte Cartes with stitching like that, so I wouldn't say that it is bad. But if you don't like it, don't keep it, it is more expensive than that. Especially now that they had the audacity to raise prices by 15-20% during a world pandemic.


----------



## Carrie1986

luxebullet said:


> View attachment 5032122
> 
> 
> View attachment 5032123
> 
> 
> Hi everyone. Would love your help & advice please as a relative newbie to luxury!
> 
> I bought the alma BB a few days ago and have just put it to one side since unboxing.
> 
> However when I took it out of the dust bag to admire it today, I noticed that the lining is puffy & not flush to the canvas on the sides. It feels like an air pocket & it's quite firm!
> 
> Photos attached. Is this normal? When push on the puffy "bubble" of lining it doesn't deflate much and stays as sort of separated from the canvas outer.
> 
> Will the air pocket deflate? Does anyone else's Alma BB do this or is the lining flush to the canvas? Is it cause for return/exchange?
> 
> Any help or advice gratefully received!



Definitely not normal, return !


----------



## luxebullet

BULL said:


> I wouldn't be mad about it if this would be the only problem with the bag. Almas can be problematic in many ways: the bottom, the handles, alignment... so if those are all nice, I wouldn't mind the 'bubbles'. But I see why you feel that it's not good enough. At the end of the day, it is still crazy expensive and if they have a not bubbly one for you, you should get that.





Carrie1986 said:


> Definitely not normal, return !



Thank you both so much for responses and advice. As an update - I returned & have re-ordered another. Fingers crossed


----------



## Sibelle

BULL said:


> Not OK. I would try to go another round with customer service. Although they should have been a bit more flexible in the store.
> And they are right, Paris would reject a "repair request", since this cannot be repaired. But honestly, we all know that they shouldn't repair it but replace it. Don't give up. The worst case is that you can sell it if they really are this stubborn.
> I love this bag, I'd say it is the bag of the decade. But by its nature, it only works in leather. And they know it well.


The NéoNoé is my favorite bag by far and it is disheartening to see that it has quite some unrepairable flaws. I got one of the very first ones when it was released in 2017, a Mono with red lining. I always baby my bags, but after just a few months the red lining started to create serious bubbles / air pockets on one side. I brought it to LV, they sent it to France and I never saw it again as it was called defective - and at that time it was also completely sold out. So as an exchange I decided to get the black epi NéoNoé and that was probably my best decision ever on a bag. I still miss my red mono one though but would not repurchase.


----------



## BULL

Sibelle said:


> The NéoNoé is my favorite bag by far and it is disheartening to see that it has quite some unrepairable flaws. I got one of the very first ones when it was released in 2017, a Mono with red lining. I always baby my bags, but after just a few months the red lining started to create serious bubbles / air pockets on one side. I brought it to LV, they sent it to France and I never saw it again as it was called defective - and at that time it was also completely sold out. So as an exchange I decided to get the black epi NéoNoé and that was probably my best decision ever on a bag. I still miss my red mono one though but would not repurchase.


I hope they let you exchange again. This is not your fault.
If they give your store credit, would you consider Épi? How do you feel about that?


----------



## Sibelle

BULL said:


> I hope they let you exchange again. This is not your fault.
> If they give your store credit, would you consider Épi? How do you feel about that?


I did exchange it for the Epi NéoNoé as mentioned  . Very happy with the Epi, my favorite bag ever since.


----------



## BULL

Sibelle said:


> I did exchange it for the Epi NéoNoé as mentioned  . Very happy with the Epi, my favorite bag ever since.


Sorry, I misread, for some reason I though the one with the black interior. The black Épi is gorgeous! Love that bag


----------



## monkee7

Bought my first LV today! I didn’t notice until later at home, but my hardware is off center. Everything else on the bag looks great and it seemed like this was the only one at the store. Is it worth worrying about?


----------



## BULL

monkee7 said:


> Bought my first LV today! I didn’t notice until later at home, but my hardware is off center. Everything else on the bag looks great and it seemed like this was the only one at the store. Is it worth worrying about?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5038352
> View attachment 5038353


While it is hardly a millimeter off on both the top and the bottom part, they add up. Once you see it, you cannot unsee it, as they say. I am not a fan of checking the bags with magnifying glasses, but this is more visible than that. And while it is only an esthetic issue, this would bother me. Maybe on Monogram it wouldn't be that much of an issue, but the Damier pattern is literally like a ruler.


----------



## monkee7

BULL said:


> While it is hardly a millimeter off on both the top and the bottom part, they add up. Once you see it, you cannot unsee it, as they say. I am not a fan of checking the bags with magnifying glasses, but this is more visible than that. And while it is only an esthetic issue, this would bother me. Maybe on Monogram it wouldn't be that much of an issue, but the Damier pattern is literally like a ruler.


 Thank you! I wasn’t sure if I was being too picky. I’ll see what my SA says about it.


----------



## sdlc

I’m probably just picky but just wondering if it’s normal that this is not align. The other side is perfect.


----------



## sweetmint99

I'm wondering if any of you all have had issues of "cracking" between stitches? I noticed this on my pochette felicie card insert, and am wondering if this is common


----------



## leuleu

sdlc said:


> I’m probably just picky but just wondering if it’s normal that this is not align. The other side is perfect.
> 
> View attachment 5042062


No it's not.
I didn't buy the Neverfull empreinte because of a similar problem. More than 2000$ for this kind of work  ? No, thank you.
Hope you'll find a perfect one


----------



## sdlc

leuleu said:


> No it's not.
> I didn't buy the Neverfull empreinte because of a similar problem. More than 2000$ for this kind of work  ? No, thank you.
> Hope you'll find a perfect one


They ordered a new one for me. Hope I’ll get a good one. If not, I will probably just get another bag.


----------



## leuleu

sdlc said:


> They ordered a new one for me. Hope I’ll get a good one. If not, I will probably just get another bag.


Hope too


----------



## BULL

sweetmint99 said:


> I'm wondering if any of you all have had issues of "cracking" between stitches? I noticed this on my pochette felicie card insert, and am wondering if this is common
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5048433
> View attachment 5048432


Vuitton stitching can be like this on the underside, especially on stiffer leathers as the lining grain leather.


----------



## mamakelly

Is this normal? One month old Neverfull,  only used once. I thought at first I must have scuffed it somehow, but it's on the front and back in random spots. Help!


----------



## BULL

mamakelly said:


> Is this normal? One month old Neverfull,  only used once. I thought at first I must have scuffed it somehow, but it's on the front and back in random spots. Help!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5049630
> View attachment 5049631
> View attachment 5049633
> View attachment 5049634


Are you using hand sanitizers? It really really looks like alcohol damage.


----------



## mamakelly

BULL said:


> Are you using hand sanitizers? It really really looks like alcohol damage.


I only carried it once and I don't remember using any sort of hand sanitizer.  I was very careful with the bag, especially since it brand new.  It looks like a couple new smaller spots are starting to appear also.


----------



## BULL

mamakelly said:


> I only carried it once and I don't remember using any sort of hand sanitizer.  I was very careful with the bag, especially since it brand new.  It looks like a couple new smaller spots are starting to appear also.


Did anyone else by chance use some around you?


----------



## mamakelly

BULL said:


> Did anyone else by chance use some around you?


Well who knows.  These days people sanitize as if their life depends on it. Just not sure how it could be on the front and back of my bag. If someone was spraying something, then wouldn't it most likely be on one side? Weird.


----------



## BULL

mamakelly said:


> Well who knows.  These days people sanitize as if their life depends on it. Just not sure how it could be on the front and back of my bag. If someone was spraying something, then wouldn't it most likely be on one side? Weird.


Yes, I agree. I would try with an everything-free baby wipe. If it is something else, that will remove it. But if something alhohol or acid-based did indeed dissolve the top layer, then the baby wipe won't help 
Since this became a common issue in the past year, Vuitton came up with a repair solution, but they don't advertise it much, and it is quite pricey.


----------



## missdaisy20

Hi all, I am new here but I would appreciate your insights. I am ordering a multi pochette in rose from a third party which is still on the way (yay).

I just wanted to ask if somebody might know if the number of double and single stitching on the front leather tag determine the authenticity?

The most common that I saw is: in smaller pouch: 3 double, 3 single and 3 double, and in the bigger pouch: 3 double 4 single and 3 double (9&10 stitchings) - however mine in smaller pouch is: 4 double 1 single and 4 double and on the bigger has 4 double 2 single and 4 double, although I also spot the same stitching on other MPs from trusted sellers, but I‘m just concern, does someone knows something about it?

Also, all the necessary papers and small papers also the original payment receipt is included and I also paid a decent amount of money for it concerning it’s a highly wanted bag.

below I’ve attached the picture of the bigger and smaller pouches.
Thank you in advance


----------



## mamakelly

BULL said:


> Yes, I agree. I would try with an everything-free baby wipe. If it is something else, that will remove it. But if something alhohol or acid-based did indeed dissolve the top layer, then the baby wipe won't help
> Since this became a common issue in the past year, Vuitton came up with a repair solution, but they don't advertise it much, and it is quite pricey.


Update: I took it into the store today and the canvas was deemed defective.  The repair specialist couldn't figure out what it was and said that it probably had to do with the glazing on the canvas. They gave me a refund since I was within the return time frame and their aren't any Neverfull GMs available to order right now. Great customer service as usual.


----------



## BULL

mamakelly said:


> Update: I took it into the store today and the canvas was deemed defective.  The repair specialist couldn't figure out what it was and said that it probably had to do with the glazing on the canvas. They gave me a refund since I was within the return time frame and their aren't any Neverfull GMs available to order right now. Great customer service as usual.


Great news.


----------



## SeattleGal93

Hi all! I was cleaning my bag today and noticed this on my speedy. Should I be concerned? Normal? I’ve had it for less than a year.


----------



## theclairebear

Speedah said:


> Hello! I recently purchased my first LV after a very long hunt to find the Neverfull that sang to me.
> 
> I absolutely love it but I'm not sure if some of the coloring is normal or not. The "Vuitton" font on the bag itself is not a bright white like the "Vuitton"  on the pochette is (photo below for comparison since it otherwise just looks like bad lighting). Also, the green checkered section on the bag is also not bright white but the same more muted ever so slight reddish-white as on the "Vuitton" font. In looking at photos of other Race collection Neverfulls, some appear to look like mine, others appear to be a brighter white but it's really hard to tell. Photos below for comparison and to hopefully help show what I'm talking about.
> 
> So, is this normal? Like I said, this is my first LV so any expert guidance is much appreciated!
> 
> View attachment 4975724
> View attachment 4975725
> View attachment 4975726


I have this bag as well and the same thing is happening to mine. I purchased mine brand new from the boutique after being on a waitlist for weeks  the color on mine started changing ~6 months later. When I took it in to be looked at I was told they could exchange it for a different bag but I couldn’t get the same one because it was LE and sold out OR I could just keep it... but it couldn’t be repaired - something about a design defect and the inks bleeding? Anyways, I loved her too much and thought she was too special to part with her, so here she is today!


----------



## archmart

I bought the monogram bumbag 2 weeks ago and noticed a couple of hairline cracks.. I’ve been using it about 3-4 times per week.. Is this normal wear n tear or should I ask for a replacement?


----------



## m.g.s.c

I’m conflicted y’all are these issues enough to return this product? The other side of the pochette is uneven and there are issues on the tab. It’s such an expensive slg so I’m just wondering if it’s worth keeping.


----------



## BULL

m.g.s.c said:


> I’m conflicted y’all are these issues enough to return this product? The other side of the pochette is uneven and there are issues on the tab. It’s such an expensive slg so I’m just wondering if it’s worth keeping.


I don't see any particular issue. It is a soft product, the shape will get more even with use and when stuffed for a longer period. The edge paint is not nice, but typical Vuitton, it is like that even in the official product photos. The backside of the stitching is also typical, machine made. But if you have a bad feeling about it, I wouldn't try to convince you to keep it. I feel that you have an overall dissatisfaction about the product, not just with these.


----------



## BULL

archmart said:


> I bought the monogram bumbag 2 weeks ago and noticed a couple of hairline cracks.. I’ve been using it about 3-4 times per week.. Is this normal wear n tear or should I ask for a replacement?


Those are not nice, I would take it to the store and ask for the Repair Specialist to take a look as soon as they can.


----------



## BULL

SeattleGal93 said:


> Hi all! I was cleaning my bag today and noticed this on my speedy. Should I be concerned? Normal? I’ve had it for less than a year.
> 
> View attachment 5050114


It won't get much worse, but this can happen around the D-rings when the leather has a heavy coating.


----------



## dopebags

POCHETTE MÉTIS 2018- 
Parts of the canvas is peeling in different areas a along the edge and part of the glazing is lifting ever so lightly on the front flap. Do you think it needs to be brought in? What will happen if I do?


----------



## chilipepper_96

Hey guys I just got a new NeoNoe and I noticed on the inside of my bag near the base there’s a small bit of canvas that isn’t glued down too well. I don’t care too much since it’s on the inside but I wonder if this would cause issues down the road.


----------



## LV_Lucy

Just picked up my NF empreinte. She's a beauty, but I noticed some imperfections (?) in the leather. In some of the embossing, some strips of leather seem to be sticking out/not printed. The SA told me if she ordered me another bag, it would probably have the same or another imperfection. Also the embossing on the pouch looks a bit deeper than on the bag. What do you think of it?

It has no date code (made in spain stamp is there) so it probably has a microchip. I tried to find it using 2 NFC app but was not able to locate it. I traced the whole bag with my phone.

Furthermore, the SA adviced against synging the sides because the leater might crease? She didn't seem to know a whole lot about the bag though, so I'm not sure.


----------



## tracycost

I hope you all can help me with your opinions on my bag. I have always been disappointed with the sides of the bag (piping). However now I have noticed that the patches seem to have color bleeding and upon closer inspection I noticed that two of my chads (not sure right term) are crooked. Is this worth taking in to have it looked at?


----------



## dopebags

LV_Lucy said:


> Just picked up my NF empreinte. She's a beauty, but I noticed some imperfections (?) in the leather. In some of the embossing, some strips of leather seem to be sticking out/not printed. The SA told me if she ordered me another bag, it would probably have the same or another imperfection. Also the embossing on the pouch looks a bit deeper than on the bag. What do you think of it?
> 
> It has no date code (made in spain stamp is there) so it probably has a microchip. I tried to find it using 2 NFC app but was not able to locate it. I traced the whole bag with my phone.
> 
> Furthermore, the SA adviced against synging the sides because the leater might crease? She didn't seem to know a whole lot about the bag though, so I'm not sure.
> 
> View attachment 5051858
> 
> 
> View attachment 5051859
> 
> 
> View attachment 5051860
> 
> 
> View attachment 5051861
> 
> 
> View attachment 5051862
> 
> 
> View attachment 5051863
> 
> 
> View attachment 5051865
> 
> 
> View attachment 5051867
> 
> 
> View attachment 5051868



I have this bag, MIS, and the embossing is fine. It doesn’t have parts where part of it is “not embossed” like in your pictures. I also have a date code on both the bag and the pouch ... ‍


----------



## BULL

tracycost said:


> I hope you all can help me with your opinions on my bag. I have always been disappointed with the sides of the bag (piping). However now I have noticed that the patches seem to have color bleeding and upon closer inspection I noticed that two of my chads (not sure right term) are crooked. Is this worth taking in to have it looked at?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5051915
> View attachment 5051916
> View attachment 5051917
> View attachment 5051918
> View attachment 5051919
> View attachment 5051920
> View attachment 5051921
> View attachment 5051922


- the plastic tube in the piping is broken
- the white on the stamps has a pinkish hue (although the overall print quality is the usual otherwise)
- and the handle tabs are also off by a few degrees
this is not OK. I'd definitely recommend you to bring it in.


----------



## harlem_cutie

archmart said:


> I bought the monogram bumbag 2 weeks ago and noticed a couple of hairline cracks.. I’ve been using it about 3-4 times per week.. Is this normal wear n tear or should I ask for a replacement?



LV canvas is supposed to last for eternity so this isn't wear and tear. I would bring it in for assessment asap. My bum bag is beat up and doesn't have cracks. Date code is 2019.



dopebags said:


> POCHETTE MÉTIS 2018-
> Parts of the canvas is peeling in different areas a along the edge and part of the glazing is lifting ever so lightly on the front flap. Do you think it needs to be brought in? What will happen if I do?



PMs produced before 2019 have a long record of defects. Take it in. not sure if they are replacing these or offering to repair. I went through five PMs before giving up and getting an empreinte one.


----------



## despair

Just received the watercolor zippy vertical wallet and the stitching really looks to be off. It's not me right?


----------



## monipod

despair said:


> Just received the watercolor zippy vertical wallet and the stitching really looks to be off. It's not me right?



It doesn't look right. I'd be annoyed even if it cost me $50.


----------



## monipod

missdaisy20 said:


> Hi all, I am new here but I would appreciate your insights. I am ordering a multi pochette in rose from a third party which is still on the way (yay).
> 
> I just wanted to ask if somebody might know if the number of double and single stitching on the front leather tag determine the authenticity?



I'm fairly new here too. I think your questions is about authenticity so you'll get more help if you post in the authenticity thread. Good luck!


----------



## luxebullet

luxebullet said:


> Thank you both so much for responses and advice. As an update - I returned & have re-ordered another. Fingers crossed



Update: I reordered another alma bb via client services and she is much better, no bubbling on the lining. There's some wrinkling on the leather handles but I am OK with that. Don't want to return it again and get something worse! 

Here she is with my small ring agenda ❤️


----------



## dopebags

harlem_cutie said:


> LV canvas is supposed to last for eternity so this isn't wear and tear. I would bring it in for assessment asap. My bum bag is beat up and doesn't have cracks. Date code is 2019.
> 
> 
> 
> PMs produced before 2019 have a long record of defects. Take it in. not sure if they are replacing these or offering to repair. I went through five PMs before giving up and getting an empreinte one.



Why is an empreinte one better or have less issues compared to the canvas one?


----------



## harlem_cutie

dopebags said:


> Why is an empreinte one better or have less issues compared to the canvas one?



the canvas PM flap is prone to cracking because of the design. I ad this issue with the mono and reverse mono PM. Empreinte is more forgiving. I've had my noir one almost 3 years now, use it all the time and no issues.


----------



## D3183

I recently got my new natural montsouris BB and I love it, but there is some wrinkling of the canvas that I am worried will turn into cracking. Can anyone with this bag confirm theirs is similar and has not cracked?


----------



## castortroy666

Just got this Macassar 55 from the LV store. I noticed the side leather strap has a surface scratch, that I cant feel with my fingers, but its visible. Would anyone return and hope for better, or polish it and see what happens?


----------



## ChanelV_addict

Hi everyone,

I have a question for any one who owns an Alma BB in Damier Ebene.
After the first use, I notice that the canvas has stretched in the front, which makes it slightly wonky.
I have attached a picture here. Is this normal??


----------



## BULL

castortroy666 said:


> Just got this Macassar 55 from the LV store. I noticed the side leather strap has a surface scratch, that I cant feel with my fingers, but its visible. Would anyone return and hope for better, or polish it and see what happens?
> 
> View attachment 5057634
> View attachment 5057635


What a pity that now they use coated leather on Macassar. I would give it a gentle wiping with an everything-free baby wipe. But if that is not enough, I would take it back to the store and ask them.


----------



## castortroy666

D


BULL said:


> What a pity that now they use coated leather on Macassar. I would give it a gentle wiping with an everything-free baby wipe. But if that is not enough, I would take it back to the store and ask them.



Does the coated leather scratch easy, or is it more diffucult to buff out scratches?


----------



## viewwing

I have personally received bags with slanted zips, gaps at the end of the zipper and even a slanted logo clasp, etc. After looking at this thread for a bit, I’m wondering if LV actually has NO QC whatsoever to save cost. this is greed beyond compare!


----------



## castortroy666

I know right, the keepall prize is up with 700 dollars in 2 years, and I would like it to be scratch free. I can create them myself.


----------



## BULL

castortroy666 said:


> Does the coated leather scratch easy, or is it more diffucult to buff out scratches?


My experience is that the natural finish is more forgiving. The same kind of scratching is less visible, and looks more natural too. My Macassar Keepall aged way differently than my Cobalt (which was already treated back then). They were handled the same way, I am careful but used them a lot. Both got wrinkles, scratches, but while the Macassar aged like fine wine, the Cobalt leather's more plasticky look got worse. I know that they want to sell this 'satin-finish' as more luxurious, but I don't buy that. And knowing that this leather is way cheaper for them, I am also a little angry about them transitioning the old lines to this as well.


----------



## castortroy666

I found a damier ebene online that had aged horribly. That would probably not happen on a monogram canvas or old macassar leather. The rubberized leather seem to crack in small places, rather then developing fine natural lines.


----------



## Cass_0x

I check my bags almost every single day due to anxiety and ocd. Today I was doing what I normally do and looking at one of my bags with my light on my phone. On my speedy I spotted one spot that you can only see from a certain angle but I can’t really tell if it’s part of the bag or if it’s a dry spot. Please help. I know I must sound crazy but yea. I circled the spot in one of the photos. I barely even use my bags. There more of a collection type of thing.


----------



## Cass_0x

I took different angles of the spot. You can only see it from one angle.


----------



## Cass_0x

The reason I don’t use my bags is because I’m terrified of ruining them. I have a select few bags I do use.


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Sorry for that hun! Maybe it’s not a permanent spot - some time ago I discovered a few similar looking spots on one of my mono bags, which I have only used a handful of times. I rubbed against these spots first with my finger and then with a soft microfiber cloth, and after doing that, I couldn’t see these spots anymore. I could imagine that this was some sort of excess glazing or coating coming off. Maybe it’s worth trying to rub against this spot with a soft cloth?


----------



## BULL

castortroy666 said:


> I found a damier ebene online that had aged horribly. That would probably not happen on a monogram canvas or old macassar leather. The rubberized leather seem to crack in small places, rather then developing fine natural lines.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5058340


This exactly! Although this old Damier leather was different than the current rubberized ones, more of a glossier finish, but the result is the same, yes 
The strap of my new classic Noé started to wrinkle recently as I use it more and more, and it is beautiful, as leather should be.
I still wouldn't say that I regret buying a rubberized leather piece, but on the long run they turned out to be more delicate than vachetta, contrary to the original promise.


----------



## BULL

I've seen a similar spot on my Damier wallet the other day. Wiped it with an everything-free baby wipe, and it was gone.


----------



## Cass_0x

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Sorry for that hun! Maybe it’s not a permanent spot - some time ago I discovered a few similar looking spots on one of my mono bags, which I have only used a handful of times. I rubbed against these spots first with my finger and then with a soft microfiber cloth, and after doing that, I couldn’t see these spots anymore. I could imagine that this was some sort of excess glazing or coating coming off. Maybe it’s worth trying to rub against this spot with a soft cloth?


I tried doing that and it didn’t work ! But do you see how you can only see if from one angle? Do you think it’s just the way I’m looking at the bag? Cause you know of the material or texture of the bag ?


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Cass_0x said:


> I tried doing that and it didn’t work ! But do you see how you can only see if from one angle? Do you think it’s just the way I’m looking at the bag? Cause you know of the material or texture of the bag ?


I’m not too sure, but I think that if you can only see it at a particular angle, you probably shouldn’t worry (too much) about it.


----------



## Cass_0x

What is the white mark in the corner. I know corners wear out. But I literally baby my bags to the point where it’s ridiculous. Can anyone tell me ?


----------



## missconvy

It takes a lot to wear out that type of corner. It looks like a scuff or you hit a wall and it’s a bit of paint. It didn’t rub out with your finger?


----------



## Cass_0x

missconvy said:


> It takes a lot to wear out that type of corner. It looks like a scuff or you hit a wall and it’s a bit of paint. It didn’t rub out with your finger?


That’s what I was saying and I barely wear my bags like that. No I tried it didn’t work any other recommendations?


----------



## castortroy666

Update. I was able to remove the scratch. The only thing I see now, is a little loose thread around the areas where the scratch were. Its not visible, unless you see it from the side with lighting.


----------



## Loriad

castortroy666 said:


> Update. I was able to remove the scratch. The only thing I see now, is a little loose thread around the areas where the scratch were. Its not visible, unless you see it from the side with lighting.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5059149
> View attachment 5059150
> View attachment 5059151


Great job!


----------



## castortroy666

Loriad said:


> Great job!


Thank you  Just hope the fraying in the thread will keep in place


----------



## BULL

castortroy666 said:


> Thank you  Just hope the fraying in the thread will keep in place


I have some like that for years, no major problem with them.


----------



## Mori_K

Hi everyone, I purchased a Palm Springs Mini from the Louis Vuitton boutique a few months ago. Upon closer inspection of the tag, I realized that it says "made in franco" instead of "made in france". 

Should I bring this back to the boutique? I'm slightly worried about its authenticity....


----------



## stellaacmes

Hi Everyone, 

I just got a Palm Springs mini and I noticed that there seems to be some Mis alignment on the bag. The front part is crinkled.

I tried asking my SA if I can exchange it and they said no as it was an exchange and all bags don’t align perfectly, I can just stuff it.

Will this misalignment affect the canvas in the long run?

thanks!


----------



## BULL

Mori_K said:


> Hi everyone, I purchased a Palm Springs Mini from the Louis Vuitton boutique a few months ago. Upon closer inspection of the tag, I realized that it says "made in franco" instead of "made in france".
> 
> Should I bring this back to the boutique? I'm slightly worried about its authenticity....
> 
> View attachment 5059414
> View attachment 5059415


Authenticity? Come on. You bought it directly from Louis Vuitton. It clearly says 'France', only that the leather is softer and the stamp got deeper, hence the effect on smaller letters.


----------



## BULL

stellaacmes said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I just got a Palm Springs mini and I noticed that there seems to be some Mis alignment on the bag. The front part is crinkled.
> 
> I tried asking my SA if I can exchange it and they said no as it was an exchange and all bags don’t align perfectly, I can just stuff it.
> 
> Will this misalignment affect the canvas in the long run?
> 
> thanks!


It doesn't look misaligned at all, but rather as if it was squashed and got wrinkled. If you stuff it as she said, I believe that it will come out in a few day.


----------



## JY1217

Mori_K said:


> Hi everyone, I purchased a Palm Springs Mini from the Louis Vuitton boutique a few months ago. Upon closer inspection of the tag, I realized that it says "made in franco" instead of "made in france".
> 
> Should I bring this back to the boutique? I'm slightly worried about its authenticity....


the chance of someone returning a fake to a boutique and that being sold to you is like winning a lottery.
If that worries you that bad, just go back to the store with the receipt, tell the CA about your concern and see if they would scan your bag with their chip-checking app.


----------



## JY1217

if that's just "wall stain", just try to use a plain white eraser to rub it off, please do it gently.


----------



## BleuSaphir

The canvas isn't rubbed off. If it did, it would appear black. It look like some type of paint stain.


----------



## BULL

Everything-free baby wipe. That gets off anything that can be reasonably cleaned off. Antyhing stronger might damage the canvas, I would't try an eraser or anything like that.


----------



## Cass_0x

Thank you everyone!


----------



## Mori_K

JY1217 said:


> the chance of someone returning a fake to a boutique and that being sold to you is like winning a lottery.
> If that worries you that bad, just go back to the store with the receipt, tell the CA about your concern and see if they would scan your bag with their chip-checking app.





BULL said:


> Authenticity? Come on. You bought it directly from Louis Vuitton. It clearly says 'France', only that the leather is softer and the stamp got deeper, hence the effect on smaller letters.



Agreed, I think the authenticity may have been a stretch, but I'm wondering if this is normal or if anyone else has seen this?


----------



## amandacasey

Mori_K said:


> Hi everyone, I purchased a Palm Springs Mini from the Louis Vuitton boutique a few months ago. Upon closer inspection of the tag, I realized that it says "made in franco" instead of "made in france".
> 
> Should I bring this back to the boutique? I'm slightly worried about its authenticity....
> 
> View attachment 5059414
> View attachment 5059415


1. You bought it from the boutique so you are good.

2. No, that isn’t an o. It’s meant to be an e. The “o” is actually an e, just hard to see the line of the “e”

3.If it really bothers you, go back to a boutique and find one with a more pronounced “e” on the label.


----------



## stellaacmes

BULL said:


> It doesn't look misaligned at all, but rather as if it was squashed and got wrinkled. If you stuff it as she said, I believe that it will come out in a few day.


 thanks ! will do


----------



## zayna

i cant see the spot.  Use the bag, the canvas is durable!  Enjoy!


----------



## Karen12

Cass_0x said:


> I check my bags almost every single day due to anxiety and ocd. Today I was doing what I normally do and looking at one of my bags with my light on my phone. On my speedy I spotted one spot that you can only see from a certain angle but I can’t really tell if it’s part of the bag or if it’s a dry spot. Please help. I know I must sound crazy but yea. I circled the spot in one of the photos. I barely even use my bags. There more of a collection type of thing.
> 
> View attachment 5058402
> 
> 
> View attachment 5058403
> 
> 
> View attachment 5058404
> 
> 
> View attachment 5058405
> 
> Choose best canadian online casino o2waterator.com/ with welcome and other bonuses.


I can't really see anything, hun.


----------



## nannch

I just got my first Neverfull for 2 days, I just saw now that she has these crinkled from how they store the bag folded. I now try putting stuff in and hang the bag up to stretch the canvas a bit. This crinkle on the canvas is still visible and not flat to touch(not sure that’s the word, eng is second language. Sorry) 

I wonder would it stretch out to normal or I should try to exchange it?


----------



## BULL

nannch said:


> I just got my first Neverfull for 2 days, I just saw now that she has these crinkled from how they store the bag folded. I now try putting stuff in and hang the bag up to stretch the canvas a bit. This crinkle on the canvas is still visible and not flat to touch(not sure that’s the word, eng is second language. Sorry)
> 
> I wonder would it stretch out to normal or I should try to exchange it?


You should just use it. Stuffing was a good idea, but the Neverfull canvas is a little stiffer, it takes more time. But if it is being used and is moving and folding around all day, it will come out quickly.


----------



## mdcx

Cass_0x said:


> I tried doing that and it didn’t work ! But do you see how you can only see if from one angle? Do you think it’s just the way I’m looking at the bag? Cause you know of the material or texture of the bag ?


The monogram canvas is canvas coated with a plastic type of coating. The plastic coating can melt when exposed to intense heat, or start to flake/peel or there can be separation between the plastic coating and the canvas layer which can show as discoloration in the coating. The plastic coating is also vulnerable to chemicals such as hand sanitizers etc.


----------



## nannch

BULL said:


> You should just use it. Stuffing was a good idea, but the Neverfull canvas is a little stiffer, it takes more time. But if it is being used and is moving and folding around all day, it will come out quickly.


Did not have a chance to use her yet.  I have showed it to my friend she’s said crinkled like those won’t go away with use. I will bring here back to the store and see what the SA will say then


----------



## BULL

nannch said:


> Did not have a chance to use her yet.  I have showed it to my friend she’s said crinkled like those won’t go away with use. I will bring here back to the store and see what the SA will say then


Keep us updated, I am curious what they'll say.


----------



## Cattyyellow

Not normal, I would take it back and ask LV to look at it.


----------



## nannch

BULL said:


> Keep us updated, I am curious what they'll say.


Hello! I got another one for exchange. First SA told me this will go away 100% she even gave me her word, but well what if it’s not?? 

She asked if I want to see another one, and I got that one instead. The other SA was surprised how much wrinkles it had, and how I could flatten out almost all of it lol

so yup I got no a non crinkled Neverfull, also made in France. Please don’t mind the background


----------



## _vee

Hi everyone. I received my first LV piece today, a Felicie. I noticed there’s a dent on the front. Is this normal? And more importantly, is there any way I can fix this? Don’t want to exchange. Thank you


----------



## Chellemdn

I bought my Palm Springs pm one month ago and have used it only a handful of times . I just noticed this white dry mark on my bag! What is it? I tried a damp cloth and moisturizes it and disappears but once it dries it comes back? Should I go to LV and show them??  I need help and guidance !


----------



## BULL

_vee said:


> Hi everyone. I received my first LV piece today, a Felicie. I noticed there’s a dent on the front. Is this normal? And more importantly, is there any way I can fix this? Don’t want to exchange. Thank you
> 
> View attachment 5064392


This doesn't look good. For soft bags I usually recommend stuffing it for a few days or simply using it, since that smoothens out any creases. But this is a structured bag. Those won't work here. You can lay out the flap on a table and put books on it, but I fear that won't do the trick either.


----------



## BULL

Chellemdn said:


> I bought my Palm Springs pm one month ago and have used it only a handful of times . I just noticed this white dry mark on my bag! What is it? I tried a damp cloth and moisturizes it and disappears but once it dries it comes back? Should I go to LV and show them??  I need help and guidance !


Quite an unusual looking mark. I'd contact LV, since it doens't look like scuff mark or hand sanitizer spill or anything typical that causes similar damages.


----------



## _vee

BULL said:


> This doesn't look good. For soft bags I usually recommend stuffing it for a few days or simply using it, since that smoothens out any creases. But this is a structured bag. Those won't work here. You can lay out the flap on a table and put books on it, but I fear that won't do the trick either.


Thanks! I contacted them about exchanging it


----------



## blossomette

my bf just got me the Sperone backpack from the Louis Vuitton store yesterday and one strap has patina and wrinkles at the bottom. the other strap has no wrinkles but is darker from having patina. In the first pic, the left strap is darker and it looks much darker in person


----------



## BULL

If it really bothers you that much. But this is a product made from natural materials, most probably the straps came from different sheets of cowhide. And since VVN is untreated and shows the rawest form of animal skin, it shows everything honestly. Wrinkles and tones. Just like us people, the skin colour of the cows also varies. And when bent, they wrinkle. Eventually both ends will be like that. This is why I always recommend a thorough inspection while in store, and when possible, bringing the person getting the gift along.
If you don't like it, you can take it back, but at the end of the day, these are not manufacturing flaws, and they kinda make your bag one-of-a-kind.


----------



## blossomette

the person who returned the bag last was carrying it with one strap and that's why one side has patina and the other doesn't, they had 30 days to get some color on the strap. It has nothing to do with the quality.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

blossomette said:


> the person who returned the bag last was carrying it with one strap and that's why one side has patina and the other doesn't, they had 30 days to get some color on the strap. It has nothing to do with the quality.


If they used it, how were they able to return it?


----------



## dopebags

dopebags said:


> POCHETTE MÉTIS 2018-
> Parts of the canvas is peeling in different areas a along the edge and part of the glazing is lifting ever so lightly on the front flap. Do you think it needs to be brought in? What will happen if I do?



UPDATE: took it into LV and the guy took it upstairs and he said they have a tool that shaves off all those white pieces that are peeling and said it’s residue from possibly glue and they do this all the time... ? 

and the area that I’m concerned about the glazing coming apart - they can have it repaired but will cost $160cdn.


----------



## castortroy666

Would you say this stitching is okay? I noticed where the double stitching begins its a Little crooked


----------



## Bag*Snob

@castortroy666  Your bag looks fine.


----------



## BULL

castortroy666 said:


> Would you say this stitching is okay? I noticed where the double stitching begins its a Little crooked
> 
> View attachment 5066585
> View attachment 5066586


NO! I am starting to lose it...
I am always defending double stitches, most people don't understand them and find them to be a flaw. They are necessary. Where they are. On a Keepall, they are not! Mine has none on the leather strips. No reinforcement is needed like that, since is has those metal rivets on both ends. They are especially not necessery in the middle of nowhere. This is a sloppy job. Looks like they ran out of thread in the middle, finished the seam and started anew. But it cannot be the case, since the manufacturing process doesn't involve humans in this stage (you don't wanna know how these are made).
First they changed the leather on Macassar, now they release bags like this. I am angry about these.
I recommend you to contact Louis Vuitton. They sould apologize and give you another one.


----------



## castortroy666

BULL said:


> NO! I am starting to lose it...
> I am always defending double stitches, most people don't understand them and find them to be a flaw. They are necessary. Where they are. On a Keepall, they are not! Mine has none on the leather strips. No reinforcement is needed like that, since is has those metal rivets on both ends. They are especially not necessery in the middle of nowhere. This is a sloppy job. Looks like they ran out of thread in the middle, finished the seam and started anew. But it cannot be the case, since the manufacturing process doesn't involve humans in this stage (you don't wanna know how these are made).
> First they changed the leather on Macassar, now they release bags like this. I am angry about these.
> I recommend you to contact Louis Vuitton. They sould apologize and give you another one.



The new macassar leather also have really visible seams, compared to the old leather where you have to look really hard to find where the seams are. I noticed all the new bags have double stitching on the backside for some reason, but they should look better than this. 

LV will probably state that nothing is perfect, and this is hand made  But we will see. I dont know if its their policy to admit a faulty item, or that they just will say: We will exchange your bag and pretend its nothing


----------



## BULL

castortroy666 said:


> I noticed all the new bags have double stitching on the backside for some reason, but they should look better than this.


WOW, really? I mean in come cases it is reasonable, but even here, it could be on the top 5 stitches, that are horizontal.
If they come with the handmade bs, I will show you the machine that does this stitching for them on both leather strips in under a second.


----------



## castortroy666

BULL said:


> WOW, really? I mean in come cases it is reasonable, but even here, it could be on the top 5 stitches, that are horizontal.
> If they come with the handmade bs, I will show you the machine that does this stitching for them on both leather strips in under a second.


Yes it its, I have seen several of my friends bags as well. On both the leather straps on the backside they do double stitching in that same place. Im OK with that, mine is just a little crooked. Makes it stand out a little. You can even see the double stitching on the bags on the LV website if you zoom in on the backside of the bags.

I like the idea of the 5 stitches on the top of the strap, you should work at LV


----------



## BULL

castortroy666 said:


> ...you should work at LV


----------



## qp24

Hi everyone, I need your advice. I bought my first LV piece, Rosalie coin purse and the stitching looks odd. Thanks in advance


----------



## gwang0914

Recently I was able to stalked PSM online but when i received it, i find the front alignments were slightly off. Being a mom to 2 toddlers and working from hone, i have no time to go to the store to inspect another PSM in person. Anyway, so my friend was able to got one for me from the store(without sending me pics first). Then i noticed the stitching was off on the left side of the bag from the back! My position now is to return both. Can you tell me if it’s the quality issue or am i being too picky?


----------



## AlohafromHawaii

Very sad that my neverfull arrived with this marking on the pouch  how does online returns work ?


----------



## AlohafromHawaii

AlohafromHawaii said:


> Very sad that my neverfull arrived with this marking on the pouch  how does online returns work ?



View attachment 5067730


----------



## lisaa.yuav

AlohafromHawaii said:


> Very sad that my neverfull arrived with this marking on the pouch  how does online returns work ?
> 
> View attachment 5067729
> View attachment 5067729
> View attachment 5067733




There should be a return label that came in the Louis Vuitton envelope. Just go online into your account, under your order category, initiate the Request a Return. Make sure to include the box, dust bag, web/original receipt... (everything it came with). Remove the adhesive on the card board box, sealed the box, and put the sticky return label over your address and drop it off at a UPS with no charge. I just had to do a return with my nvfull cherry interior, somehow the handles straps were sewn with red threads and not the yellow threading. Not sure how that passed their QA process. LOL!!! Refund takes a while to process, so expect at least a good three to four weeks before receiving your funds. Good luck!


----------



## eluvslv

Would you keep or return? This is my 2nd Gracefull I returned the first one for excessive wrinkling on the front handle. This one is worse but under the handle along with some slight scuffs on front handle. Should a try one last time to exchange, return for good, or keep and settle? ‍♀


----------



## castortroy666

ericavillegas said:


> Would you keep or return? This is my 2nd Gracefull I returned the first one for excessive wrinkling on the front handle. This one is worse but under the handle along with some slight scuffs on front handle. Should a try one last time to exchange, return for good, or keep and settle? ‍♀
> 
> It could Been better, then again it could Be Worse. I would exchange. You dont seem satisfied enough, and you should be. Try another bag and take it from there.


----------



## eluvslv

Right, thank you for your help!


----------



## castortroy666

ericavillegas said:


> Right, thank you for your help!


Im talking from experience  If the price was 200 dollar perhaps I could live with some of it, but we pay a premium. Then its better to be without it, then keep a «faulty» item. LV never considers wrinkles as faulty, but some of the customers see it otherwise.


----------



## eluvslv

castortroy666 said:


> Im talking from experience  If the price was 200 dollar perhaps I could live with some of it, but we pay a premium. Then its better to be without it, then keep a «faulty» item. LV never considers wrinkles as faulty, but some of the customers see it otherwise.


Yes we should not feel bad!


----------



## Chellyx

Hey guys, I just received a speedy b 30, and I was wondering if there was recently a change made in the stamping - the embossed stamp that is usually on the side of the bag, on the leather strip. Mine doesn't have it, and I cant find anything regarding it. I read several places that date code tags have been removed, but havent seen anything about this. I'm not 100% sold on the size, so I'm semi concerned about it being a problem if I decide to sell later.


----------



## BULL

Chellyx said:


> Hey guys, I just received a speedy b 30, and I was wondering if there was recently a change made in the stamping - the embossed stamp that is usually on the side of the bag, on the leather strip. Mine doesn't have it, and I cant find anything regarding it. I read several places that date code tags have been removed, but havent seen anything about this. I'm not 100% sold on the size, so I'm semi concerned about it being a problem if I decide to sell later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5068484
> View attachment 5068482


Probably a Made in USA piece. Since the microchip era started, they do it like this. Even if you sell someday, all new Speedys will be like this, so it won't be a problem.


----------



## Chellyx

BULL said:


> Probably a Made in USA piece. Since the microchip era started, they do it like this. Even if you sell someday, all new Speedys will be like this, so it won't be a problem.



Have you seen the missing stamp before? I’m also curious what makes you think it’s a made in USA piece. I’m in Europe and don’t think I’ve ever come across one before, so just wondering what the differences are!


----------



## BULL

Chellyx said:


> Have you seen the missing stamp before? I’m also curious what makes you think it’s a made in USA piece. I’m in Europe and don’t think I’ve ever come across one before, so just wondering what the differences are!


Sorry, there were quite some similar Made in questions recently from the US, that I assumed that you are there. Louis Vuitton is trying to downplay the 'French brand' recently. Many customers have issues with Made in Spain, Italy and especially USA bags, since they prefer Vuittons to be made in France. So many exhange stories and threads are out there where people are debating to exchange or worrying about quality differences. LV certainly had enough of SAs forced to hunt down Made in France pieces, and they try to conceal this info. As far as I understood, they removed the Made in tags from the USA bags quite a while ago, so they only say "Louis Vuitton Paris" on the stamps. I thought that they left the French bags intact, but now I am starting to have a theory, that on the bags that are made in several places all over the world, they don't have the marking anymore, so there won't be 'better' Speedys in the future. If you bought it in Europe, then it is most certainly was made in Ducey, since most of the canvas Keepalls and Speedys are made there in Normandy. But it is still very interesting that they are doing this now.


----------



## LL777

Chellyx said:


> Hey guys, I just received a speedy b 30, and I was wondering if there was recently a change made in the stamping - the embossed stamp that is usually on the side of the bag, on the leather strip. Mine doesn't have it, and I cant find anything regarding it. I read several places that date code tags have been removed, but havent seen anything about this. I'm not 100% sold on the size, so I'm semi concerned about it being a problem if I decide to sell later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5068484
> View attachment 5068482


I received mine yesterday and it has the stamping on the side.


----------



## Chellyx

LL777 said:


> I received mine yesterday and it has the stamping on the side.



Does it still have the inner date code tag?


----------



## LL777

Chellyx said:


> Does it still have the inner date code tag?


No date code


----------



## BULL

It is also the newest batch. Why are they different then?


----------



## lisaa.yuav

nannch said:


> Hello! I got another one for exchange. First SA told me this will go away 100% she even gave me her word, but well what if it’s not??
> 
> She asked if I want to see another one, and I got that one instead. The other SA was surprised how much wrinkles it had, and how I could flatten out almost all of it lol
> 
> so yup I got no a non crinkled Neverfull, also made in France. Please don’t mind the background



You’re so lucky. Mine looks like that and I took it in to the LV in Vegas Caesar Palace. The sweet SA said I can exchange it for a better one since it’s still well within the 30 days. The manager came and wasn’t so nice. She said they can only submit pictures to QA for a repair. Still haven’t heard from them and it’s been a little over a week. Guess I’m stuck with it now since the 30 days is up. I was super bum and disappointed with that manager.


----------



## Zoezampalunga

This happened to me when I bought my speedy b 30 in 2015. there was no ”made in” stamp on the leather strip. The sa apologized  and changed it on The spot with a new one. She told me that they simply forgot to stamp it. The bag was faulty


----------



## nannch

lisaa.yuav said:


> You’re so lucky. Mine looks like that and I took it in to the LV in Vegas Caesar Palace. The sweet SA said I can exchange it for a better one since it’s still well within the 30 days. The manager came and wasn’t so nice. She said they can only submit pictures to QA for a repair. Still haven’t heard from them and it’s been a little over a week. Guess I’m stuck with it now since the 30 days is up. I was super bum and disappointed with that manager.


Wow that’s not so nice from them. I’m not an expert, but I read here that they don’t do repair on canvas either. Maybe try going again and see what they will do?

I’m not sure stuffing it will flatten it out. Mine one was pretty deep. It doesn’t look so bad but when touching it, I can feel it’s pretty sharp crinkle, the SA said the same also.

I think it’s time you step up the drama with them a little  
If I haven’t used the bag, I would try refund saying I was waiting for their response that why I miss the refund window then order a new one.


----------



## nannch

Chellyx said:


> Hey guys, I just received a speedy b 30, and I was wondering if there was recently a change made in the stamping - the embossed stamp that is usually on the side of the bag, on the leather strip. Mine doesn't have it, and I cant find anything regarding it. I read several places that date code tags have been removed, but havent seen anything about this. I'm not 100% sold on the size, so I'm semi concerned about it being a problem if I decide to sell later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5068484
> View attachment 5068482


I understand that regardless where it was made, the bag should be at least stamped Louise Vuitton Paris

I would ask the SA if this is the new norm or defect.


----------



## mynguyen

Hello, I need some advice, I just received this bag, and I was happy to open it, the design is very nice and the stitching is very even, but it has a scratch on the handle of the bag, very small but it was annoying because the leather was peeled off, and the place I circled it was wrinkled, and  I had  intention to ignore it until I saw a pale blue stain on the strap, and I saw a bumped on one side of the bag,  it made me between keep it or return it. What’s do you think I attached the pictures below. Please excuse my english.


----------



## BULL

mynguyen said:


> Hello, I need some advice, I just received this bag, and I was happy to open it, the design is very nice and the stitching is very even, but it has a scratch on the handle of the bag, very small but it was annoying because the leather was peeled off, and the place I circled it was wrinkled, and  I had  intention to ignore it until I saw a pale blue stain on the strap, and I saw a bumped on one side of the bag,  it made me between keep it or return it. What’s do you think I attached the pictures below. Please excuse my english.


It looks fine, except for the blue stain, that is not OK.


----------



## LemonDrop

So I just got a new cosmetic pouch GM. Am I to understand there is no date code (I don’t see one) but I also don’t see any kind of scan code. Except on the product sticker. Is this correct?


----------



## BULL

LemonDrop said:


> So I just got a new cosmetic pouch GM. Am I to understand there is no date code (I don’t see one) but I also don’t see any kind of scan code. Except on the product sticker. Is this correct?


There is no QR code. It is an RFID chip sewn between the canvas and the lining.


----------



## BettyLouboo

mynguyen said:


> Hello, I need some advice, I just received this bag, and I was happy to open it, the design is very nice and the stitching is very even, but it has a scratch on the handle of the bag, very small but it was annoying because the leather was peeled off, and the place I circled it was wrinkled, and  I had  intention to ignore it until I saw a pale blue stain on the strap, and I saw a bumped on one side of the bag,  it made me between keep it or return it. What’s do you think I attached the pictures below. Please excuse my english.


The stain on the strap alone is a straight return for me. The rest is fine though.


----------



## Jc1986

Hi could anyone please tell me if this is normal?the number 25 is showing /exposed on my speedy b 25 mono,it’s almost 2 years old .on my ffriends bag hers isn’t showing but mine is. is anyone else’s like this on their speedy?on my speedy 30 in DE it’s well hidden


----------



## CK1000

The 30 on my speedy 30B DE looks like your speedy 25.


----------



## clbrown

The way you see the stitches looks normal to me as the canvas is "bend over". but on the other hand see how perfectly they match every single pattern to each other!


----------



## Love_N_Lune

I didn’t even know the bag size was on the bag?!?!


----------



## Sibelle

Haha, I have never noticed this, but the 25 is visible on my Speedy B 25 as well  .


----------



## waimanalo18

I would never have noticed lol i imagine it can start showing in use? Its by that spot where its bent down and pulled by the strap


----------



## jenkom

My brand new mon mono Speedy B30 was delivered on Friday and I've been going over this in my mind since I unboxed it. There's purple (circled in the pic) in the white stripe.  I paid good money for this personalized piece, and think it should be perfect out of the box, especially after waiting so long for it. Is this something LV will fix? Should I worry about it?


----------



## PJ Gambler

jenkom said:


> My brand new mon mono Speedy B30 was delivered on Friday and I've been going over this in my mind since I unboxed it. There's purple (circled in the pic) in the white stripe.  I paid good money for this personalized piece, and think it should be perfect out of the box, especially after waiting so long for it. Is this something LV will fix? Should I worry about it?


Since I can hardly see it I wouldn’t be upset, but if you are, take it in immediately to LV, and see what they say.


----------



## nannch

jenkom said:


> My brand new mon mono Speedy B30 was delivered on Friday and I've been going over this in my mind since I unboxed it. There's purple (circled in the pic) in the white stripe.  I paid good money for this personalized piece, and think it should be perfect out of the box, especially after waiting so long for it. Is this something LV will fix? Should I worry about it?


This is pretty obvious to me, I’d bring it to store and ask what they can do.


----------



## JetGirl216

jenkom said:


> My brand new mon mono Speedy B30 was delivered on Friday and I've been going over this in my mind since I unboxed it. There's purple (circled in the pic) in the white stripe.  I paid good money for this personalized piece, and think it should be perfect out of the box, especially after waiting so long for it. Is this something LV will fix? Should I worry about it?
> 
> View attachment 5074283


Its really up to you and what you can live with. I recently received a Speedy B30 in Mono and there were a few flaws on it (e.g. a glue residue spot under the bandoulière strap, slight vachetta wrinkling). I didn’t think it was worth sending it back to LV for exchange, since the vachetta will age with time anyways. But in your case, the purple dye has clearly rubbed onto the white stripe on the front of your bag. Try to see if you can return or exchange it at LV.


----------



## Designer Patroit

jenkom said:


> My brand new mon mono Speedy B30 was delivered on Friday and I've been going over this in my mind since I unboxed it. There's purple (circled in the pic) in the white stripe.  I paid good money for this personalized piece, and think it should be perfect out of the box, especially after waiting so long for it. Is this something LV will fix? Should I worry about it?
> 
> View attachment 5074283


It appears the blue was smeared.  Not acceptable at all. Buyers living with issues like this, furthers less quality and craftsmanship. Return and remake. They burn bags at year end.


----------



## Loriad

jenkom said:


> My brand new mon mono Speedy B30 was delivered on Friday and I've been going over this in my mind since I unboxed it. There's purple (circled in the pic) in the white stripe.  I paid good money for this personalized piece, and think it should be perfect out of the box, especially after waiting so long for it. Is this something LV will fix? Should I worry about it?
> 
> View attachment 5074283


That's a bummer. I wouldn't be happy with that. Sorry this happened to you as I know these pieces are very special and everyone waits so long. I would personally take it in and show it to them.


----------



## jenkom

nannch said:


> This is pretty obvious to me, I’d bring it to store and ask what they can do.





JetGirl216 said:


> Its really up to you and what you can live with. I recently received a Speedy B30 in Mono and there were a few flaws on it (e.g. a glue residue spot under the bandoulière strap, slight vachetta wrinkling). I didn’t think it was worth sending it back to LV for exchange, since the vachetta will age with time anyways. But in your case, the purple dye has clearly rubbed onto the white stripe on the front of your bag. Try to see if you can return or exchange it at LV.





Designer Patroit said:


> It appears the blue was smeared.  Not acceptable at all. Buyers living with issues like this, furthers less quality and craftsmanship. Return and remake. They burn bags at year end.





Loriad said:


> That's a bummer. I wouldn't be happy with that. Sorry this happened to you as I know these pieces are very special and everyone waits so long. I would personally take it in and show it to them.



Thanks! I contacted LV and sent an email to Care Services, just waiting for their response.


----------



## Olya6070

My Nano Speedy arrived today. I am disappointed ,  one of the handles is super wrinkly. Should I return it? What if I take it to the LV Boutique, will they replace the handle? Really don’t know what to do... please help.


----------



## Designer Patroit

Again, the enormous amount of rushed sloppy craftsmanship is shocking.  My daughter sent back 3 Graceful bags in 2019, the check pattern matching was off the charts.  I recently received 3 different onthego mm that went back due to sloppy interior lining work.  I have a GM that is perfection. LV remind customers of the handmade work. This is no excuse, handwork produces fine work or it should. This is a billion if not trillion dollar business, top brand. LV budgets are not placed in the proper place as I have mentioned in other posts.  Monies need to be invested back into the quality, vs paying for dreamed up childishness characters and motifs printed on bags.  I love the LV brand, traditions, the story, trunks, timelessness and quality of the 1980,  1990’s.


----------



## themole

Designer Patroit said:


> Again, the enormous amount of rushed sloppy craftsmanship is shocking.  My daughter sent back 3 Graceful bags in 2019, the check pattern matching was off the charts.  I recently received 3 different onthego mm that went back due to sloppy interior lining work.  I have a GM that is perfection. LV remind customers of the handmade work. This is no excuse, handwork produces fine work or it should. This is a billion if not trillion dollar business, top brand. LV budgets are not placed in the proper place as I have mentioned in other posts.  Monies need to be invested back into the quality, vs paying for dreamed up childishness characters and motifs printed on bags.  I love the LV brand, traditions, the story, trunks, timelessness and quality of the 1980,  1990’s.


I wanted to treat myself for the new job I got and decided to invest in my first louis vuitton purchase. All three bags that I got (each replacing the first for awful craftsmanship/defects) and the awful customer service turned me off from the brand forever. I will only buy vintage bags and I invested my money into bvlgari. LV is or at least should be losing customers due to their awful quality standards.


----------



## _vee

Hi everyone. I received my exchange Felicie Pochette today and she looks so much better than my first (it had a big dent). However, there is a slight dent which makes it appear that there’s a mark on the bag. In your opinion, is this normal? I’m really not sure what to think at this point. It is fairly small and I may receive a worse one so don’t know if I should exchange/refund.. thank you in advance for your input. Also does anyone know if I can exchange another time? Or would I have to get a refund?





Here is a pic of the first one I had received with the huge dent:


----------



## monipod

_vee said:


> Hi everyone. I received my exchange Felicie Pochette today and she looks so much better than my first (it had a big dent). However, there is a slight dent which makes it appear that there’s a mark on the bag. In your opinion, is this normal? I’m really not sure what to think at this point. It is fairly small and I may receive a worse one so don’t know if I should exchange/refund.. thank you in advance for your input. Also does anyone know if I can exchange another time? Or would I have to get a refund?
> 
> Here is a pic of the first one I had received with the huge dent:



For that one, I could live with it and just keep it stored with something to fill it out. Over time it may become less obvious. If it really bothers you then you can ask for another one. Canvas isn't stiff so some amount of warping in will happen if it's not filled with something I guess.


----------



## PJ Gambler

_vee said:


> Hi everyone. I received my exchange Felicie Pochette today and she looks so much better than my first (it had a big dent). However, there is a slight dent which makes it appear that there’s a mark on the bag. In your opinion, is this normal? I’m really not sure what to think at this point. It is fairly small and I may receive a worse one so don’t know if I should exchange/refund.. thank you in advance for your input. Also does anyone know if I can exchange another time? Or would I have to get a refund?
> 
> View attachment 5077764
> View attachment 5077765
> View attachment 5077766
> 
> Here is a pic of the first one I had received with the huge dent:
> View attachment 5077769


I’ve noticed that Monogram goods that have a snap closure can have dents. I have that same Felicity but in Vernis and I don’t see any dents. Your exchange looks pretty good to me but if it bothers you, don’t keep it.


----------



## PJ Gambler

Olya6070 said:


> My Nano Speedy arrived today. I am disappointed ,  one of the handles is super wrinkly. Should I return it? What if I take it to the LV Boutique, will they replace the handle? Really don’t know what to do... please help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5076669
> View attachment 5076670


That handle would annoy me, I’d exchange bag ASAP


----------



## Olya6070

Yes, I don’t think I would feel comfortable having a bag with such flaw. I’ve decided to return it.


----------



## fittingpig

Hi all. I got my PM in turtledove and noticed the wrinkle lines in the back of the flap, is it defect or used sign or normal? Should I get it exchanged?


----------



## LuckyBitch

For the money we pay, I'd definitely exchange it.


----------



## Loriad

Such a shame. I have this bag in that color and don't have that issue. It's s beautiful bag so exchange it!


----------



## fittingpig

Loriad said:


> Such a shame. I have this bag in that color and don't have that issue. It's s beautiful bag so exchange it!


Thanks
Will contact lv and see what they can do 

I got it online. Hopefully waiting won’t be long


----------



## Em0619

Hi,

I recently bought my first LV bag and I was so excited that I didn't really examine it in as much detail as I should have.

The handles on my new alma bb seem to be excessively wrinkled and after googling images of it and watching videos on youtube, I haven't seen any with as bad wrinkling as mine.

is this normal/ common? or am I being extra fussy as it's my first LV bag?

Should I exchange it in-store? and what is the exchange process like? I am unable to get to the store for a couple of weeks (still within the 28 days exchange), do they get weird about you taking ages to exchange? I'm scared they may accuse me of using the bag?

(both handles are the same amount of wrinkle) 

Thank you


----------



## Zoezampalunga

Hi. Welcome on PurseForum! Actually imo, this handle looks “too wrinkled” to be new. You have simply to go to the store you bought it form and ask for an exchange. Usually, if the  bag is in pristine condition, no sign of usage, and you’are within the exchange time frame, the process is quite simple. If there isn’t  another one available they will order one for you. Louis Vuitton is famous for costumer service.  Good luck and let us know.


----------



## Olya6070

I just returned my Nano Speedy with exact same problem and the SA said that even though the bag is in very high demand, they will not be selling it because of that defect. I was able to get another Nano Speedy which is perfect. So, my suggestion is definitely exchange it.


----------



## Em0619

Hi, thank you, I have just contacted my SA and am going to take it in for an exchange. Hopefully, all goes well 
It's such a shame as the bag is otherwise perfect.


----------



## Em0619

Zoezampalunga said:


> Hi. Welcome on PurseForum! Actually imo, this handle looks “too wrinkled” to be new. You have simply to go to the store you bought it form and ask for an exchange. Usually, if the  bag is in pristine condition, no sign of usage, and you’are within the exchange time frame, the process is quite simple. If there isn’t  another one available they will order one for you. Louis Vuitton is famous for costumer service.  Good luck and let us know.



Thank you for your reply, I think I am definitely going to exchange it. I'll keep you posted!


----------



## jenkom

jenkom said:


> Thanks! I contacted LV and sent an email to Care Services, just waiting for their response.


Today I received an email from LV thanking me for reaching out, then it went on to say my order was delivered on 4/30 and to let them know if I need further assistance. WTH?! That didn't address my issue at all! I ended up calling and was basically told I could just keep it or return for a full refund and reorder. I thought about it and decided that I’m going to return it, reorder and wait another 6-8 weeks  I feel like it should be perfect and I shouldn’t settle.


----------



## Love_N_Lune

I am aware of stitching issues with the key pouches; however, I don’t know what is acceptable. I ordered two key pouches. I am willing to disregard the plastic/chemical scent. While the patterns line up nicely, the stitching on the monogram is not as clean as the Damier Azur.






Please advise whether I should return the monogram.


----------



## k5ml3k

I feel like I’ve seen this questioned on the PSMs but I’m curious if anyone has seen this on the back pockets of their bumbags? If so, is it something to be concerned about?


----------



## idlehen

Love_N_Lune said:


> I am aware of stitching issues with the key pouches; however, I don’t know what is acceptable. I ordered two key pouches. I am willing to disregard the plastic/chemical scent. While the patterns line up nicely, the stitching on the monogram is not as clean as the Damier Azur.
> 
> View attachment 5082608
> 
> View attachment 5082609
> 
> 
> Please advise whether I should return the monogram.


It looks great to me, I would keep it.


----------



## lvmonogramq

I'd love your expertise on what level of precision vs. irregularity I should expect with the Sarah wallet. 

I included photos showing two areas where the sides of the wallet are not even. There's also a spot missing from the hot stamp.

I looked at several of the Sarah wallets in this color, and all had some level of imperfection. One was dented like the Felicie Pochette on page 99 of this thread, another looked like it had been on display for a while. 

These have to be ordered to my local store, and odds are good that the next one wouldn't be perfect, either... So would you accept these flaws or keep trying? I know it's 'just' a wallet, and I should enjoy it. But I'd appreciate knowing if you think this one is acceptable. Thank you!


----------



## BULL

lvmonogramq said:


> I'd love your expertise on what level of precision vs. irregularity I should expect with the Sarah wallet.
> 
> I included photos showing two areas where the sides of the wallet are not even. There's also a spot missing from the hot stamp.
> 
> I looked at several of the Sarah wallets in this color, and all had some level of imperfection. One was dented like the Felicie Pochette on page 99 of this thread, another looked like it had been on display for a while.
> 
> These have to be ordered to my local store, and odds are good that the next one wouldn't be perfect, either... So would you accept these flaws or keep trying? I know it's 'just' a wallet, and I should enjoy it. But I'd appreciate knowing if you think this one is acceptable. Thank you!


I wouldn't mind the stamp, still in the acceptable range for me.
The 'gaps' and the curves will change a lot as you use the wallet, so that is no dealbreaker either.
Btw in the first pic the left image marks the gap towards the back, the right image marks the one towards the front, so they are not for the same compartment. But it doesn't matter anyway, since the 4 gaps are all different, but it's fine, they will change with use.


----------



## lvmonogramq

BULL said:


> I wouldn't mind the stamp, still in the acceptable range for me.
> The 'gaps' and the curves will change a lot as you use the wallet, so that is no dealbreaker either.
> Btw in the first pic the left image marks the gap towards the back, the right image marks the one towards the front, so they are not for the same compartment. But it doesn't matter anyway, since the 4 gaps are all different, but it's fine, they will change with use.


Thank you so much for the helpful response. It’s very comforting to learn that the gaps on the sides will change with use. Now I am just so excited to enjoy this beautiful wallet! : )


----------



## Heatherlips

Please help me authenticate this Artsy. Any help is appreciated. I’m a new member so I can start my own thread.


----------



## BULL

Heatherlips said:


> Please help me authenticate this Artsy. Any help is appreciated. I’m a new member so I can start my own thread.


We cannot authenticate for you in this thread. But let me tell you that this is why I have 0 respect for the so-called authentication services.


----------



## Love_N_Lune

Heatherlips said:


> Please help me authenticate this Artsy. Any help is appreciated. I’m a new member so I can start my own thread.


None of my LV receipts look like the one you posted.


----------



## NotSoGraceful

Hello,  just received my LV order for a reverse PM and noticed these. I just want to make sure that this is normal and won’t cause issues going forward. I’m very new to the LV brand.


----------



## Puffin06

Hi! I received my Pochette Accessories in early May and when I took out the box, the bottom was wonky.  Unfortunately I didn’t take a photo but was told by the CA at the store to put something heavy to straighten it out.  I did this for a week and the following photos are what it looks like.  Does this look normal?  Thank you.


----------



## jmah

Lubpaaj said:


> Hello everyone!
> I picked up this nano speedy from the boutique yesterday. After checking her over at home, I noticed the chaps are sitting quite low on the fleur and close on the LV on both sides. I also saw that the gold LV studs are on sideways too. Moreover, the zipper gap on the side when closed is pretty significant. I’ve looked over countless pictures of nano speedys online and can’t find one with this alignment. Please, may someone kindly tell me if this is normal? I’ve been waiting for her for 1 year now and the last one I got my hands on had a defect in the canvas. Any replies is greatly appreciated! Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4949038
> View attachment 4949039
> View attachment 4949040


Mine is the same. Just got it today. I’ll post pics. I also noticed that the u derided of one of the handles has significant wrinkling. Should I return?


----------



## jmah

Just received my new nano speedy. Upon inspection, I noticed this wrinkling on the underside of one of the handles. Right now with the Vachetta being so light, it’s not as noticeable. However, with age, I wonder how it will look once the handles patina. Would you all return it even though it’s so hard to get still? Appreciate your thoughts.


----------



## BULL

jmah said:


> Just received my new nano speedy. Upon inspection, I noticed this wrinkling on the underside of one of the handles. Right now with the Vachetta being so light, it’s not as noticeable. However, with age, I wonder how it will look once the handles patina. Would you all return it even though it’s so hard to get still? Appreciate your thoughts.


Having been working with leather a lot, I can tell you that this is lottery with smooth leather. When you bend it and stitch it, some will wrinkle, some won't. You have little to no control over it. It is natural. But I also totally understand that luxury buyers prefer the nicer bends, so if you wanna exchange it, totally OK. As far as I know the wrinkles don't really have any noticable effect on the patina process.


----------



## BULL

Puffin06 said:


> Hi! I received my Pochette Accessories in early May and when I took out the box, the bottom was wonky.  Unfortunately I didn’t take a photo but was told by the CA at the store to put something heavy to straighten it out.  I did this for a week and the following photos are what it looks like.  Does this look normal?  Thank you.
> 
> View attachment 5084788
> 
> 
> View attachment 5084789
> 
> 
> View attachment 5084790


It doesn't look super bad. I usually hold it there, so mine is also similar, but from use. It is a soft bag, but also so small, that "stuffing" it won't work as on a Speedy. It doesn't look misaligned or badly sewn though, so I belive that if you start using it, it will slowly 'bend to your will' 
If you put lots of stuff in it, can it stand on its own?


----------



## BULL

NotSoGraceful said:


> Hello,  just received my LV order for a reverse PM and noticed these. I just want to make sure that this is normal and won’t cause issues going forward. I’m very new to the LV brand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5083887


Looks like as if the 'caramel' paint of the Reverse Canvas chipped. It might chip more in the future, but won't cause anything else. It is a clearly a cosmetic issue.


----------



## Puffin06

BULL said:


> It doesn't look super bad. I usually hold it there, so mine is also similar, but from use. It is a soft bag, but also so small, that "stuffing" it won't work as on a Speedy. It doesn't look misaligned or badly sewn though, so I belive that if you start using it, it will slowly 'bend to your will'
> If you put lots of stuff in it, can it stand on its own?





BULL said:


> Thank you for your input…makes me feel much better.  Yes, it does stand on it own when items put in.


----------



## jmah

Thank u!!! I appreciate your feedback and experience. 


BULL said:


> Having been working with leather a lot, I can tell you that this is lottery with smooth leather. When you bend it and stitch it, some will wrinkle, some won't. You have little to no control over it. It is natural. But I also totally understand that luxury buyers prefer the nicer bends, so if you wanna exchange it, totally OK. As far as I know the wrinkles don't really have any noticable effect on the patina process.
> [/QUOTE
> Thank you for ur feedback. I’ll keep that in mind!


----------



## NotSoGraceful

BULL said:


> Looks like as if the 'caramel' paint of the Reverse Canvas chipped. It might chip more in the future, but won't cause anything else. It is a clearly a cosmetic issue.



 Thank you!  I was worried peeling or cracking would happen with friction since that side of the crossbody would be rubbing against me. I heard they won’t fix canvas. So I wanted to get this sorted out sooner than later.


----------



## JZ's Princess

Hi guys, 
I just purchased this bag early this year and haven't used it much naturally due to the lockdown. So it's been stored in its dustbag in my dark, cold closet. However, I noticed that the beige leather part is "peeling" or chipping off at the edges. Is this normal as part of wear and tear or should I get it looked at? Thanks!


----------



## BULL

It looks horrible. Is it like that on the front too? Or only on the back at the top?


----------



## JZ's Princess

No only the back side. All the other ones are perfect .


----------



## MCBadian07

Yikes! Sorry to hear this is happening. Definitely bring it back to LV to take a look. It could also be where the hardware is rubbing from the strap


----------



## BULL

Yes, most probably caused by the contact with the straps. I originally guessed maybe the jeans or something, but the straps make perfect sense. Even if they offer a replacement, maybe it would be better to go with a different colour.


----------



## JZ's Princess

MCBadian07 said:


> Yikes! Sorry to hear this is happening. Definitely bring it back to LV to take a look. It could also be where the hardware is rubbing from the strap


You're right! It could be that! So that means it will probably get worse over time?  I am so dreading taking my bag back or informing my SA about this.


----------



## MCBadian07

JZ's Princess said:


> You're right! It could be that! So that means it will probably get worse over time?  I am so dreading taking my bag back or informing my SA about this.


It could potentially get worse over time because of the bi-color. Bring it back to them and don't stress considering how much we pay for bags.
The other solution I would suggest is to get a jump ring or o ring to create some separation from where the LV strap hardware rubs against the leather.
I'm waiting for some o rings to arrive and I can show you with my PM Turtledove


----------



## iskam.mnogo

JZ's Princess said:


> Hi guys,
> I just purchased this bag early this year and haven't used it much naturally due to the lockdown. So it's been stored in its dustbag in my dark, cold closet. However, I noticed that the beige leather part is "peeling" or chipping off at the edges. Is this normal as part of wear and tear or should I get it looked at? Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5088381
> View attachment 5088382
> 
> 
> View attachment 5088383


Oh no! It looks pretty bad ... Contact customer service or go to the store, if you can, and I hope you get the issue resolved. They will probably offer you an exchange or store credit.


----------



## JZ's Princess

Thanks so much guys ! I'm like freaking out here because I already returned two bags that I ordered online and really didn't want to go back for complaining so I'll be that annoying customer. But if this is something that will get worse over time, might as well address it now than later. Thanks again  ❤


----------



## iskam.mnogo

JZ's Princess said:


> Thanks so much guys ! I'm like freaking out here because I already returned two bags that I ordered online and really didn't want to go back for complaining so I'll be that annoying customer. But if this is something that will get worse over time, might as well address it now than later. Thanks again  ❤


Well, given that this bag is obviously faulty, you are not an annoying customer.  Keep us posted on their response!


----------



## JZ's Princess

iskam.mnogo said:


> Well, given that this bag is obviously faulty, you are not an annoying customer.  Keep us posted on their response!


Will do! Just have to wait till our never ending lockdown is over. Our mayor keeps extending it


----------



## luvspurses

i would definitely bring that bag back. so sorry this happened. please let us know what they say.


----------



## BleuSaphir

Are these bi color screen printed!?


----------



## BULL

BleuSaphir said:


> Are these bi color screen printed!?


My first guess was that they are giant hot stamps. But inspecting the press photos I realised that they press the pattern first and they indeed screen print the colour, the same method as with Mon Monogram.
And surprisingly, even in the press shots the edges look rubbish:


----------



## DAMER

JZ's Princess said:


> Thanks so much guys ! I'm like freaking out here because I already returned two bags that I ordered online and really didn't want to go back for complaining so I'll be that annoying customer. But if this is something that will get worse over time, might as well address it now than later. Thanks again  ❤


Hi, I would definitely bring it to the store for them to take a look. It is unfortunate and unpleasant (and somewhat frustrating to be honest), but like already mentioned before - it is better to address this issue sooner rather than later. Good luck and keep us updated !


----------



## Miraclebeauty

Hi everyone! I’m new here! I’m been very frustrated lately with LV quality issues, I bought the PSM back pack and twice there is stitching and alignment issues. The first time the one of the D ring at the back is stitched slanted and the second time the whole back pack is crooked looking. I’m just waiting for my third one now.  the left photo is my first one and the right is my second.


----------



## BULL

Miraclebeauty said:


> Hi everyone! I’m new here! I’m been very frustrated lately with LV quality issues, I bought the PSM back pack and twice there is stitching and alignment issues. The first time the one of the D ring at the back is stitched slanted and the second time the whole back pack is crooked looking. I’m just waiting for my third one now.  the left photo is my first one and the right is my second.


In the world of Palm Springs, both look kinda OK. But I understand you. These are not unprecedented, Palm Springs is a VERY problematic design from the very beginning. A soft bag with lots of folded canvas (to save money) and lots of details to sew, a perfect recipe for a disaster.


----------



## jmah

Mine is like the one on the right.... off centered seam. Unfortunately I have dealt with many quality issues with LV lately. So much so that I’m getting tired and just finding that I’m settling. I went through four Odeon PMs, three bum bags, and now I am waiting for my third neo noe. It’s truly shocking. If I didn’t want the bags so badly, I certainly wouldn’t tolerate it. It’s def frustrating!!!


----------



## castortroy666

jmah said:


> Mine is like the one on the right.... off centered seam. Unfortunately I have dealt with many quality issues with LV lately. So much so that I’m getting tired and just finding that I’m settling. I went through four Odeon PMs, three bum bags, and now I am waiting for my third neo noe. It’s truly shocking. If I didn’t want the bags so badly, I certainly wouldn’t tolerate it. It’s def frustrating!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5093112


How were you able to return all those bags? Dont LV have a 3 bag return policy ?


----------



## jmah

castortroy666 said:


> How were you able to return all those bags? Dont LV have a 3 bag return policy ?


Really... I had no clue!! They have never given me a hard time thankfully. I have purchased quite a few bags from them in the past two months, so not sure if that’s why? I recently went through my 15 yr old purse collection and have been updating and curating with some more classics and useable bags for my lifestyle now.


----------



## eal76

Hi all! I just got a keepall 45 that I ordered from the website. It’s made in Italy which is fun, since in 25 years of buying LV I’ve only had shoes from there. Anyway; I have some alignment issues on bags thst I’ve bought in the past and chose to live with and I’m choosing to keep this as well, but I’m curious if this is the new normal? What do you think about this subtle misalignment? I have older bags with much more complicated designs with absolutely perfect alignment. Opinions please and thank you


----------



## DAMER

eal76 said:


> Hi all! I just got a keepall 45 that I ordered from the website. It’s made in Italy which is fun, since in 25 years of buying LV I’ve only had shoes from there. Anyway; I have some alignment issues on bags thst I’ve bought in the past and chose to live with and I’m choosing to keep this as well, but I’m curious if this is the new normal? What do you think about this subtle misalignment? I have older bags with much more complicated designs with absolutely perfect alignment. Opinions please and thank you


Congrats on your new purchase eal76! If you are comfortable enough to overlook slight misalignment and happy with the rest of it, my sentiment would be - keep it as the next one might have some other challenges that you may not be willing to overlook. I recently got a NeoNoe in Empreinte Noir (MIF) and it also has a slight misalignment (or maybe not so slight to someone else ), but I have decided to keep it since it’s not particularly noticeable on a black empreinte leather. There are no other “issues”  with the bag, so I am kinda picking and choosing my battles as I do think this is the new norm nowadays.


----------



## eal76

Heatherlips said:


> Please help me authenticate this Artsy. Any help is appreciated. I’m a new member so I can start my own thread.


I own a DA artsy pand there are differences between mine and this


DAMER said:


> Congrats on your new purchase eal76! If you are comfortable enough to overlook slight misalignment and happy with the rest of it, my sentiment would be - keep it as the next one might have some other challenges that you may not be willing to overlook. I recently got a NeoNoe in Empreinte Noir and it also has a slight misalignment (or maybe not so slight to someone else ), but I have decided to keep it since it’s not particularly noticeable on a black empreinte leather. It was made in France and there are no other “issues”  with the bag, so I am kinda picking and choosing my battles as I do think this is the new norm nowadays.
> 
> View attachment 5094577


thank you for this feedback! Your bag is lovely! I have a friend wirh your same bag and the same alignment “differences” and she also chose to keep and enjoy it. Have a lovely day


----------



## eal76

Puffin06 said:


> Hi! I received my Pochette Accessories in early May and when I took out the box, the bottom was wonky.  Unfortunately I didn’t take a photo but was told by the CA at the store to put something heavy to straighten it out.  I did this for a week and the following photos are what it looks like.  Does this look normal?  Thank you.
> 
> View attachment 5084788
> 
> 
> View attachment 5084789
> 
> 
> View attachment 5084790


There is a slight misalignment, but this seems to be the “new normal.” I just posted pics of my new keepall and the alignment is also off a bit. It’s a matter of if you’re comfortable with it or not. Personally it would bother me for a minute but then I’d just enjoy it (this is the thought process I just went through with mine!)


----------



## Puffin06

eal76 said:


> There is a slight misalignment, but this seems to be the “new normal.” I just posted pics of my new keepall and the alignment is also off a bit. It’s a matter of if you’re comfortable with it or not. Personally it would bother me for a minute but then I’d just enjoy it (this is the thought process I just went through with mine!)


I’m still in the stage of bothering me but need to make up my mind quick.  It does stand up with and without stuff and I’m never selling it so….I need to stop over thinking.  Thank you for your reply.


----------



## Hibiscusdream

did you have stuff in the bag that may have stretched it out?


----------



## MCBadian07

JZ's Princess said:


> You're right! It could be that! So that means it will probably get worse over time?  I am so dreading taking my bag back or informing my SA about this.


Finally got my o rings and time to take some photos. The o rings help to create a gap so the larger LV hardware sits higher up when using the strap and reduces larger abrasions against the leather, considering the LV hardware also swivels.


----------



## ChanelV_addict

Hibiscusdream said:


> did you have stuff in the bag that may have stretched it out?



Hi, I never stuff my bag.... I decided to exchange for another bag and now it is perfect.
Even my sale associate agreed that the bag was faulty.


----------



## Hibiscusdream

ChanelV_addict said:


> Hi, I never stuff my bag.... I decided to exchange for another bag and now it is perfect.
> Even my sale associate agreed that the bag was faulty.


That’s great! I’m happy you were able to do an exchange!


----------



## Miraclebeauty

gwang0914 said:


> Recently I was able to stalked PSM online but when i received it, i find the front alignments were slightly off. Being a mom to 2 toddlers and working from hone, i have no time to go to the store to inspect another PSM in person. Anyway, so my friend was able to got one for me from the store(without sending me pics first). Then i noticed the stitching was off on the left side of the bag from the back! My position now is to return both. Can you tell me if it’s the quality issue or am i being too picky?


I would definitely return I have the same issue...2 PSM later still have problems. I’m waiting on my 3rd one. If there is still imperfections I will just give up and get something else.


----------



## Designer Patroit

The New Norm.?...Very sad. These are hand made bags, that include a pair of eyes too!  A tailored suit is much harder to match, due to fabric hand weight and woven patterns  but it’s done. Or better yet, draperies, the ever shifting fabric, pattern matching custom drapes is very difficult.  IMO the leather is not being aligned and cut properly and pattern matching is slipping. The question is why. This is one of the top Luxury Houses.  Why.




DAMER said:


> Congrats on your new purchase eal76! If you are comfortable enough to overlook slight misalignment and happy with the rest of it, my sentiment would be - keep it as the next one might have some other challenges that you may not be willing to overlook. I recently got a NeoNoe in Empreinte Noir (MIF) and it also has a slight misalignment (or maybe not so slight to someone else ), but I have decided to keep it since it’s not particularly noticeable on a black empreinte leather. There are no other “issues”  with the bag, so I am kinda picking and choosing my battles as I do think this is the new norm nowadays.
> 
> View attachment 5094577


----------



## Designer Patroit

eal76 said:


> There is a slight misalignment, but this seems to be the “new normal.” I just posted pics of my new keepall and the alignment is also off a bit. It’s a matter of if you’re comfortable with it or not. Personally it would bother me for a minute but then I’d just enjoy it (this is the thought process I just went through with mine!)


Good Gosh!!!


----------



## Miraclebeauty

So my SA sent me photos of the Palm Springs mini abs ordered for me in exchange for the misaligned one...it looks perfect in the photos she sent so I didn’t check it when I went to pick up. But when I opened it at home...it’s a completely different one than what was showed in the pics she sent me. Should I confront her? She said it’s sold out company wide so I won’t know when I can exchange it and it’s been back and forth for over a month...looks like I’m stuck with it.
 The left side is the one is the pics she sent me via text and the right one is what I picked up...you can see it’s not the same bag...


----------



## DAMER

Designer Patroit said:


> The New Norm.?...Very sad. These are hand made bags, that include a pair of eyes too!  A tailored suit is much harder to match, due to fabric hand weight and woven patterns  but it’s done. Or better yet, draperies, the ever shifting fabric, pattern matching custom drapes is very difficult.  IMO the leather is not being aligned and cut properly and pattern matching is slipping. The question is why. This is one of the top Luxury Houses.  Why.


I agree that it is sad, but it is what it is. I personally feel that everyone makes their own choices of what they can and cannot overlook and “live with” (hence, my comment that while one might see a slight misalignment someone else will not consider it so slight). As for your question “why” - I am sure everyone has their own reasons to why they would choose to purchase, keep or return certain items as no one is forced to buy LV. In my case, this bag was purchased for me as Mother’s Day gift by my family. I chose to keep it because I look at it as a gift that my children and my husband took time and effort to pick in order to make me happy rather than an item with leather not being aligned and cut properly and a slipping matching pattern. To each their own.


----------



## DAMER

Miraclebeauty said:


> So my SA sent me photos of the Palm Springs mini abs ordered for me in exchange for the misaligned one...it looks perfect in the photos she sent so I didn’t check it when I went to pick up. But when I opened it at home...it’s a completely different one than what was showed in the pics she sent me. Should I confront her? She said it’s sold out company wide so I won’t know when I can exchange it and it’s been back and forth for over a month...looks like I’m stuck with it.
> The left side is the one is the pics she sent me via text and the right one is what I picked up...you can see it’s not the same bag...


Looking at those 2 pics attached I must agree with you that it does not look like one and the same bag  . While one could argue that its’ shape could have been altered due to packing/stuffing the bag , unless I am very much mistaken, the pattern at the bottom of each bag “ends“/curves at a different level. Also, from a first glance the top handles look different too - I cannot imagine what one would have to do to it in orders for it to change its’ shape so drastically.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Miraclebeauty said:


> So my SA sent me photos of the Palm Springs mini abs ordered for me in exchange for the misaligned one...it looks perfect in the photos she sent so I didn’t check it when I went to pick up. But when I opened it at home...it’s a completely different one than what was showed in the pics she sent me. Should I confront her? She said it’s sold out company wide so I won’t know when I can exchange it and it’s been back and forth for over a month...looks like I’m stuck with it.
> The left side is the one is the pics she sent me via text and the right one is what I picked up...you can see it’s not the same bag...


To me they look like totally different bags!


----------



## Puffin06

DAMER said:


> I agree that it is sad, but it is what it is. I personally feel that everyone makes their own choices of what they can and cannot overlook and “live with” (hence, my comment that while one might see a slight misalignment someone else will not consider it so slight). As for your question “why” - I am sure everyone has their own reasons to why they would choose to purchase, keep or return certain items as no one is forced to buy LV. In my case, this bag was purchased for me as Mother’s Day gift by my family. I chose to keep it because I look at it as a gift that my children and my husband took time and effort to pick in order to make me happy rather than an item with leather not being aligned and cut properly and a slipping matching pattern. To each their own.


I agree with both of you.  For me it’s the noise from YouTube that‘s causing me to doubt. I need to just stop and listen to how I feel and with my PA I feel happy .


----------



## ManyMoons

Miraclebeauty said:


> So my SA sent me photos of the Palm Springs mini abs ordered for me in exchange for the misaligned one...it looks perfect in the photos she sent so I didn’t check it when I went to pick up. But when I opened it at home...it’s a completely different one than what was showed in the pics she sent me. Should I confront her? She said it’s sold out company wide so I won’t know when I can exchange it and it’s been back and forth for over a month...looks like I’m stuck with it.
> The left side is the one is the pics she sent me via text and the right one is what I picked up...you can see it’s not the same bag...


Return but politely confront her with these 2 images.

Two different bags and no LV customer should have been sold that one on the right.

Also ask her if she’d like to own a bag like that on the right ( most probably made in TX facility - they are “amazing” like that out there).

That should show you how she values your business relationship.

I went through a couples of ugly ducklings like that before I got “lucky” to get a decent one. You’ll get a better one. Good luck!


----------



## fettfleck

MCBadian07 said:


> Finally got my o rings and time to take some photos. The o rings help to create a gap so the larger LV hardware sits higher up when using the strap and reduces larger abrasions against the leather, considering the LV hardware also swivels.
> View attachment 5095867
> View attachment 5095868
> View attachment 5095869



That is a great idea. I had part of the glazing coming off on one side because of that...
Where did you get the o-rings?


----------



## Swathi

Miraclebeauty said:


> Hi everyone! I’m new here! I’m been very frustrated lately with LV quality issues, I bought the PSM back pack and twice there is stitching and alignment issues. The first time the one of the D ring at the back is stitched slanted and the second time the whole back pack is crooked looking. I’m just waiting for my third one now.  the left photo is my first one and the right is my second.


I would return. The alignment I could live with, but the shape of the bag you got isn't even on the border (top left corner of the bag is stitched diagonally). But if that doesn't bother you, the center alignment seems not perfect but alright enough to me. 
My two cents is that it is not the same bag, looking at the pictures! And if you choose to return, PSM isn't that hard to come by anymore. Both regular and reverse pops up on the site fairly often.


----------



## MCBadian07

fettfleck said:


> That is a great idea. I had part of the glazing coming off on one side because of that...
> Where did you get the o-rings?


Got them from Amazon! You can search Melordy as the manufacturer. The are gold swivel o rings.


----------



## fettfleck

MCBadian07 said:


> Got them from Amazon! You can search Melordy as the manufacturer. The are gold swivel o rings.



Oh, how practical! Thank you for the information!


----------



## posherthanthou

Calling Alma BB owners!! I got it in DE and while the bag is fine, the strap has uneven stitching toward the metal on both ends (one worse than the other) and only one end has double stitching, which doesn’t match the other end. Is this normal? (The single-stitched end is more crooked than the double-stitched end, and I took long strap pics so you can see how the stitches are even then it gets wonky towards the end). Let me know what you guys think. Thank you!


----------



## posherthanthou

Calling Alma BB owners!! I got it in DE and while the bag is fine, the strap has uneven stitching toward the metal on both ends (one worse than the other) and only one end has double stitching, which doesn’t match the other end. Is this normal? (The single-stitched end is more crooked than the double-stitched end, and I took long strap pics so you can see how the stitches are straight then it gets wonky towards the end). Let me know what you guys think. Thank you!

(Mods, feel free to delete the thread I started. I didn’t realize we have this thread here.)


----------



## DAMER

posherthanthou said:


> Calling Alma BB owners!! I got it in DE and while the bag is fine, the strap has uneven stitching toward the metal on both ends (one worse than the other) and only one end has double stitching, which doesn’t match the other end. Is this normal? (The single-stitched end is more crooked than the double-stitched end, and I took long strap pics so you can see how the stitches are straight then it gets wonky towards the end). Let me know what you guys think. Thank you!
> 
> (Mods, feel free to delete the thread I started. I didn’t realize we have this thread here.)


Hi Posherthanthou,
For your reference I have attached pics (both sides) of the strap for my Alma BB DE. Mind you it’s in shinier leather since it’s at least 4-5 yrs old, but I don’t believe the design of the strap itself was ever changed.


----------



## posherthanthou

DAMER said:


> Hi Posherthanthou,
> For your reference I have attached pics (both sides) of the strap for my Alma BB DE. Mind you it’s in shinier leather since it’s at least 4-5 yrs old, but I don’t believe the design of the strap itself was ever changed.
> 
> View attachment 5099486
> 
> 
> View attachment 5099487




Hi! Thank you so much for the photos! Now, I'm kind of concerned. Why would mine have double stitching, not just on one end of the strap, but only on one side of the stitches on that end? As if it has unraveled before and the double stitching was to reinforce that once broken part


----------



## scsmith1312

Hi all! Just received a Neverfull MM from online....would this top edge bother you? I have spotted one missed/double stitch, plus the alignment is out on that same edge:


----------



## BULL

scsmith1312 said:


> Hi all! Just received a Neverfull MM from online....would this top edge bother you? I have spotted one missed/double stitch, plus the alignment is out on that same edge:
> View attachment 5100260
> View attachment 5100261


It is not OK. I recommend you to return it. The gap in the stitch can cause the leather to move too in the long run. Weirdly it can be fixed with a needle and a thread, but come on, this was a thousand dollars.
The alignment is fine though, typical from Louis Vuitton.


----------



## BULL

posherthanthou said:


> Hi! Thank you so much for the photos! Now, I'm kind of concerned. Why would mine have double stitching, not just on one end of the strap, but only on one side of the stitches on that end? As if it has unraveled before and the double stitching was to reinforce that once broken part


This seems to be a new trend. They seemingly do double stitching on the middle of the Keepalls too (the bands that go around). I cannot get my head around it, but they do it now. This seems like the same thing, not just a one-off quick fix.
Besides this the stitches look quite even for Vuitton these days. I personally wouldn't mind it, but I understand why you are not satisfied.


----------



## scsmith1312

BULL said:


> It is not OK. I recommend you to return it. The gap in the stitch can cause the leather to move too in the long run. Weirdly it can be fixed with a needle and a thread, but come on, this was a thousand dollars.
> The alignment is fine though, typical from Louis Vuitton.


Thank you! The bag is going back....now I have to wait all over again for the combo to be re-stocked...


----------



## whitedollx

Hi ladies, I received my key cles in mono today but discovered a slight dent/scratch? line on the canvas 

Is this normal or will it go away with use? Eg when items are stuffed in, perhaps it will go away? It can be seen clearly from certain angles, but some angles it isn’t so visible.

Not sure if I should just accept it or do a return. I bought it online but there’s none left in stock, so it will just be a stalking game again.

Btw, this piece is MIF. Other than this dent, I’m quite ok with it. Hope to have your views please.


----------



## ifahima

Hi. I received my speedy b a few days ago and everything looks perfect. But I've just noticed this. A little fraying of the thread. Should I be concerned about this?


----------



## Emsidee

ifahima said:


> Hi. I received my speedy b a few days ago and everything looks perfect. But I've just noticed this. A little fraying of the thread. Should I be concerned about this?
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5102680
> View attachment 5102681


it doesn’t look like anything I would be concerned about. It will probably not get worse.


----------



## CK1000

Hi everyone. I ordered a Speedy 30B in monogram which arrived today. I  have never had a problem with anything I have bought from LV before, but having read other people's experiences with quality control, or lack of, I went over the new speedy very closely. I pretty much immediately noticed that the leather on both sides have these kinds of marks or ripples on them, one side a bit worse than the other. It even feels ridged to the touch. I checked my other speedys, and both are perfect. Even after years of daily use, the DE is still perfectly smooth. I have attached photos of my 30B DE and 25B since 1854 for comparison. What do you think?


----------



## BULL

CK1000 said:


> Hi everyone. I ordered a Speedy 30B in monogram which arrived today. I  have never had a problem with anything I have bought from LV before, but having read other people's experiences with quality control, or lack of, I went over the new speedy very closely. I pretty much immediately noticed that the leather on both sides have these kinds of marks or ripples on them, one side a bit worse than the other. It even feels ridged to the touch. I checked my other speedys, and both are perfect. Even after years of daily use, the DE is still perfectly smooth. I have attached photos of my 30B DE and 25B since 1854 for comparison. What do you think?


It feels like as if it was squashed or someting. I cannot defend it. This bag has so little leather, what it has should be OK. And if we were in a store and they were bringing the bag out to show in this condition, we would automatically ask for another one. So...


----------



## jmah

Need help! So this is my 3rd Neo Noe in Carmel. I absolutely love this bag and want it.... but each bag I’ve received has had quality issues. This one is not 100% perfect on the exterior, but by far the best one I’ve received. However, I notice that the pouch in the inside had one side that’s wonky in it’s stitching, causing it to be wavy. What would you guys do... ignore it since it’s in the inside of the bag, or exchange it again? I’m not in a rush and am willing to wait, but hate to be a “pain.” Should I just overlook this and keep her since it’s on the inside?


----------



## jmah

CK1000 said:


> Hi everyone. I ordered a Speedy 30B in monogram which arrived today. I  have never had a problem with anything I have bought from LV before, but having read other people's experiences with quality control, or lack of, I went over the new speedy very closely. I pretty much immediately noticed that the leather on both sides have these kinds of marks or ripples on them, one side a bit worse than the other. It even feels ridged to the touch. I checked my other speedys, and both are perfect. Even after years of daily use, the DE is still perfectly smooth. I have attached photos of my 30B DE and 25B since 1854 for comparison. What do you think?


I had this same issue on a speedy b DE  and on the handles of a nano speedy. I knew that would bug me so I returned both and am glad I did. I would wonder how much more noticeable that might become with the patina process. :/


----------



## Chellyx

BULL said:


> It is also the newest batch. Why are they different then?


Its been a while since I posted, but I just wanted to update in case anyone else comes across the issue re: missing stamp. I spoke to 2 SAs who were unaware of this being an expected change, and had not noticed this on any bags, or had other customers bring it up. So this is either a defect, or at least a poorly communicated change. 
In any case, with all my confusion over the stamp, I had failed to even close the bag, so when I did I discovered the zipper was defective, giving me an impossible to close/use bag. So regardless of the stamp issue, I had to send it back. I cooled off for a while, but ultimately decided to reorder, and received the replacement today, and have no issues. Stamp is there, as expected, including the 'made in' line. 
Thanks to everyone who helped out


----------



## oic

Hello!

I just purchased a Speedy Bandoulière 30 in the Damier Ebene this afternoon after a lovely SA sent me a message that they had gotten one in stock at my local LV. Upon taking it home, I put in a LV Clemence wallet (not stuffed), my two phones, car keys, and a single tube of lipstick into the bag — and that’s it. I went out with my husband for dinner and brought my new Speedy with me. I carried it mostly by the handles, but did use the strap to wear it on my shoulder for maybe 10 of the total 30 minutes I used it. For the rest of that time, it was sitting on my lap or on a surface. As we were waiting to be seated at the restaurant, I was just admiring the bag on my lap and noticed there was some wrinkling on the side strap on the body of the Speedy. I happened to have taken some photos as I unboxed it at home (the way it folded flat was so interesting to me haha) and looking at it now, I can see that there was already a slight wrinkle forming there, in addition to an indentation right above it that I assume was from a zipper or something during packaging. It’s definitely more obvious now, and I’ve attached photos of the “before” and “after” from today.

During my unboxing this evening (you can kind of see an indentation and then the wrinkle on the right side of the purse, especially if you look at the third zoomed-in image here; I didn’t notice it originally):





After under 30 minutes of use:



I’ve already texted my SA about this and she’s very promptly offered a return and would look out for another for me. My question for you ladies here is — is this just normal for a Speedy 30 in the Damier Ebene material? I’m not expecting to have a pristine/static bag and will be using it as part of my normal rotation of daily LV bags. This is my first DE bag that had a side stitched piece of leather (my other DE bags don’t have vertical leather pieces on the side like this), so I don’t know if this is totally typical and that it happens to most of these bags quickly. To me, this seemed like a very rapid appearance of wear, not even an hour in to using it with very few items in the bag. I have been searching around the forums here for other voices to this problem for a couple hours now, and I am seeing that other users have noted that it’s almost a gamble on whether or not you receive a DE Speedy with this wrinkling issue. In my case, though, does this seem normal in how quickly it appeared and am I good to just keep using it? Or should I return it and wait for another one if this wrinkling is occurring prematurely? I don’t want to return it if it’s just as likely to be present on the replacement, I feel.

Thank you!


----------



## HavPlenty

oic said:


> Hello!
> 
> I just purchased a Speedy Bandoulière 30 in the Damier Ebene this afternoon after a lovely SA sent me a message that they had gotten one in stock at my local LV. Upon taking it home, I put in a LV Clemence wallet (not stuffed), my two phones, car keys, and a single tube of lipstick into the bag — and that’s it. I went out with my husband for dinner and brought my new Speedy with me. I carried it mostly by the handles, but did use the strap to wear it on my shoulder for maybe 10 of the total 30 minutes I used it. For the rest of that time, it was sitting on my lap or on a surface. As we were waiting to be seated at the restaurant, I was just admiring the bag on my lap and noticed there was some wrinkling on the side strap on the body of the Speedy. I happened to have taken some photos as I unboxed it at home (the way it folded flat was so interesting to me haha) and looking at it now, I can see that there was already a slight wrinkle forming there, in addition to an indentation right above it that I assume was from a zipper or something during packaging. It’s definitely more obvious now, and I’ve attached photos of the “before” and “after” from today.
> 
> During my unboxing this evening (you can kind of see an indentation and then the wrinkle on the right side of the purse, especially if you look at the second image here; I didn’t notice it originally):
> View attachment 5107161
> View attachment 5107162
> 
> 
> After under 30 minutes of use:
> View attachment 5107155
> 
> 
> I’ve already texted my SA about this and she’s very promptly offered a return and would look out for another for me. My question for your ladies here is — is this just normal for a Speedy 30 in the Damier Ebene material? I’m not expecting to have a pristine/static bag and will be using it as part of my normal rotation of daily LV bags. This is my first DE bag that had a side stitched piece of leather like this (my other DE bags don’t have vertical leather pieces on the side like this), so I don’t know if this is totally typical and that it happens to most of these bags quickly. To me, this seemed like a very rapid appearance of wear, not even an hour in to using it with very few items in the bag. I have been searching around the forums here for other voices to this problem for a couple hours now, and I am seeing that other users have noted that it’s almost a gamble on whether or not you receive a DE Speedy with this wrinkling issue. In my case, though, does this seem normal in how quickly it appeared and am I good to just keep using it? Or should I return it and wait for another one if this wrinkling is occurring prematurely? I don’t want to return it if it’s just as likely to be present on the replacement, I feel.
> 
> Thank you!


Mine is wrinkled on the side like that. I couldn't tell you when it happened because I only just noticed after reading your post. I've had the bag since 2019, close to 2 years.


----------



## posherthanthou

BULL said:


> This seems to be a new trend. They seemingly do double stitching on the middle of the Keepalls too (the bands that go around). I cannot get my head around it, but they do it now. This seems like the same thing, not just a one-off quick fix.
> Besides this the stitches look quite even for Vuitton these days. I personally wouldn't mind it, but I understand why you are not satisfied.



Hi! Thank you so much for saying this! I feel better now. I think you're right. I went to the boutique and I saw another alma bb MIU with only 3 double stitching on one end of the strap. I think they no longer have a standard way of stitching, just whatever the maker wants to do??? I decided to keep the bag because other than this issue, the bag itself is perfect and also MIF


----------



## SpicyTuna13

I’m not seeing anything abnormal here.


----------



## cbarrus

Mine has more wrinkling on one side than that. The other side is smooth and has stayed that way. It's from 2018. Unfortunately, this is fairly common. You may wait for a long time to get a perfect one, especially since they seem to be in short supply. I didn't like it at first, but once I started wearing the bag, I didn't really think about it anymore. It will not iron itself out, but mine has not gotten any worse. You have to do what will make you happy, though.


----------



## pursesR4snacks

lovexchanel said:


> at least that's better than mines, which smells like gym socks


I opened up my DE key pouch just purchased in  December and it also was an awful gym socks smell! I dunno where it’s from. I only ever kept credit cards in it. I tried to let it air out and even washed/rinsed it with a bit of detergent. the weird thing is the smell is gone when the canvas is wet. But comes back when dried. I’m gonna try to put a satchel of baking soda in it and see if it will eat up the odor.


----------



## PJ Gambler

Have you tried a base shaper or organizer? I have both in my 30s (have two of them in different canvas) and it seems to help.


----------



## benjinito

Hi there! I just purchased an On the Go tote from the By the Pool collection last week. I recently noticed that the bottom of the bag is not perfectly aligned.

Would you return this tote to the boutique? I don’t mind it so much, but would hate having issues selling it later if it’s perceived as fake because of the misalignment.

Thank you!


----------



## multicolordreams

benjinito said:


> Hi there! I just purchased an On the Go tote from the By the Pool collection last week. I recently noticed that the bottom of the bag is not perfectly aligned.
> 
> Would you return this tote to the boutique? I don’t mind it so much, but would hate having issues selling it later if it’s perceived as fake because of the misalignment.
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 5112452
> 
> 
> View attachment 5112453



I wouldn’t be bothered by this. It’s handmade, it’s not going to be perfectly aligned. For LV is even say it’s done very well. Plus it’s the bottom, nobody can see it anyway.


----------



## Emsidee

benjinito said:


> Hi there! I just purchased an On the Go tote from the By the Pool collection last week. I recently noticed that the bottom of the bag is not perfectly aligned.
> 
> Would you return this tote to the boutique? I don’t mind it so much, but would hate having issues selling it later if it’s perceived as fake because of the misalignment.
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 5112452
> 
> 
> View attachment 5112453


Authenticators don’t look at misalignments as being a determinant of it being fake or not. 
It looks fine to me as it isn’t a huge misalignment at all.


----------



## benjinito

multicolordreams said:


> I wouldn’t be bothered by this. It’s handmade, it’s not going to be perfectly aligned. For LV is even say it’s done very well. Plus it’s the bottom, nobody can see it anyway.





Emsidee said:


> Authenticators don’t look at misalignments as being a determinant of it being fake or not.
> It looks fine to me as it isn’t a huge misalignment at all.



Thank you so much! I'll keep it


----------



## iamthecutest

I picked up my Coussin PM today.  I have creasing on the middle pouch with an indentation that others don't have.  I'm thinking I'm going to live with it but curious what some of you think.  The last picture is before I tried to shape it a bit and looks the worst.


----------



## sarahinthecity

I was finally able to score a Pochette Accessories in mono through the digital concierge, but I’m not sure on the quality. One of the side panels has some wonky symmetry…I don’t care about perfect alignment, but it’s quite different from the other good side. I also noticed a couple small cuts on the side tabs, some “gunk” on the zipper tab, and white marks on the inside of the bag. The zipper and inside of the bag could probably be cleaned, but it’s a bit off putting. Is it worth trying to find a better one?


----------



## Faye Miao

I ordered the neverfull mm DA twice from the website. Both came with quality issues. Mainly on the glazing of the shoulder strap.... idk if I should keep trying... bummer!


----------



## Carrie1986

iamthecutest said:


> I picked up my Coussin PM today.  I have creasing on the middle pouch with an indentation that others don't have.  I'm thinking I'm going to live with it but curious what some of you think.  The last picture is before I tried to shape it a bit and looks the worst.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5116818
> View attachment 5116819
> View attachment 5116820


Change for that price point!


----------



## rhexieloo

I’ve only had my wallet for a month and the parts of the inside zipper already looks tarnished and dark is this normal


----------



## iskam.mnogo

rhexieloo said:


> I’ve only had my wallet for a month and the parts of the inside zipper already looks tarnished and dark is this normal


I don't think it's acceptable, but at the store they will probably tell you that this is normal wear and tear ...


----------



## PJ Gambler

rhexieloo said:


> I’ve only had my wallet for a month and the parts of the inside zipper already looks tarnished and dark is this normal


If you can take it in to a store, I would ask, seems pretty quick to me that the metal is flaking already.


----------



## Puffin06

sarahinthecity said:


> I was finally able to score a Pochette Accessories in mono through the digital concierge, but I’m not sure on the quality. One of the side panels has some wonky symmetry…I don’t care about perfect alignment, but it’s quite different from the other good side. I also noticed a couple small cuts on the side tabs, some “gunk” on the zipper tab, and white marks on the inside of the bag. The zipper and inside of the bag could probably be cleaned, but it’s a bit off putting. Is it worth trying to find a better one?
> View attachment 5116960
> View attachment 5116961
> View attachment 5116962
> View attachment 5116964
> View attachment 5116968
> View attachment 5116969


I wouldn’t be bothered by the other things but the zipper and white mark would make me think it was a return that was used.  I would keep thinking about that and wouldn’t be happy so I would return.…but I guess you have to ask yourself “does this piece make you happy”?  If you can overlook those things keep it.


----------



## travelbliss

rhexieloo said:


> I’ve only had my wallet for a month and the parts of the inside zipper already looks tarnished and dark is this normal


This is shameful.  I have pieces a decade old with bright zippers/pulls.  Sorry yours is like that!


----------



## travelbliss

sarahinthecity said:


> I was finally able to score a Pochette Accessories in mono through the digital concierge, but I’m not sure on the quality. One of the side panels has some wonky symmetry…I don’t care about perfect alignment, but it’s quite different from the other good side. I also noticed a couple small cuts on the side tabs, some “gunk” on the zipper tab, and white marks on the inside of the bag. The zipper and inside of the bag could probably be cleaned, but it’s a bit off putting. Is it worth trying to find a better one?
> View attachment 5116960
> View attachment 5116961
> View attachment 5116962
> View attachment 5116964
> View attachment 5116968
> View attachment 5116969



Everything else aside,  the "cuts" alone would be  enough to make me ask the concierge to find me a better one !!


----------



## LuxieFan

Hi all,

My first post in forum. Just want to ask is this stitch normal or acceptable to you?


----------



## sarahinthecity

Puffin06 said:


> I wouldn’t be bothered by the other things but the zipper and white mark would make me think it was a return that was used.  I would keep thinking about that and wouldn’t be happy so I would return.…but I guess you have to ask yourself “does this piece make you happy”?  If you can overlook those things keep it.





travelbliss said:


> Everything else aside,  the "cuts" alone would be  enough to make me ask the concierge to find me a better one !!



Thank you for your input! I called LV and they were able to offer an exchange. Once they receive my return, they will then begin the process of fulfilling the exchange order. I was surprised they were even able to offer an exchange with it being a HTF item.

I sent them photos of the bag so that they didn't think it was me who had used it and then returned it. I do agree that this may have been a return, especially since it came from the Piscataway, NJ warehouse instead of Secaucus. I know with COVID they may be sending new items from Piscataway, but in my personal experience the only two online orders I've had issues with have come from this warehouse.

Fingers crossed that the next one is perfect!


----------



## Puffin06

sarahinthecity said:


> Thank you for your input! I called LV and they were able to offer an exchange. Once they receive my return, they will then begin the process of fulfilling the exchange order. I was surprised they were even able to offer an exchange with it being a HTF item.
> 
> I sent them photos of the bag so that they didn't think it was me who had used it and then returned it. I do agree that this may have been a return, especially since it came from the Piscataway, NJ warehouse instead of Secaucus. I know with COVID they may be sending new items from Piscataway, but in my personal experience the only two online orders I've had issues with have come from this warehouse.
> 
> Fingers crossed that the next one is perfect!


Oh..interesting on the warehouses.  I bet someone gets your return. :/


----------



## sarahinthecity

Puffin06 said:


> Oh..interesting on the warehouses.  I bet someone gets your return. :/



I know, such a bummer! I would hope that since I have sent them photos of the issues and flagged that there are quality concerns they may review it before sending it back out...but I know that is wishful thinking. I certainly hope they don't send me back my own return


----------



## BULL

LuxieFan said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My first post in forum. Just want to ask is this stitch normal or acceptable to you?


Welcome.
No. It is not. The machine skipped a stitch. It is more prone to further damage than it normally would be. I recommend you to take it back. And for 2000€ the logos really could be centered, but that is just my 2 cents.


----------



## leuleu

LuxieFan said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My first post in forum. Just want to ask is this stitch normal or acceptable to you?


No.


----------



## BULL

Faye Miao said:


> I ordered the neverfull mm DA twice from the website. Both came with quality issues. Mainly on the glazing of the shoulder strap.... idk if I should keep trying... bummer!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5116976


It doesn't look nice at all.


----------



## LuxieFan

BULL said:


> Welcome.
> No. It is not. The machine skipped a stitch. It is more prone to further damage than it normally would be. I recommend you to take it back. And for 2000€ the logos really could be centered, but that is just my 2 cents.



Thanks for pointing out the alignment issue too. Will contact my SA on these.


----------



## Krystelle_S

So I got the pochette accessoires in damier azur after stalking the website for about a week. I received it in 2 days and was so excited until I noticed a crack on the strap. It's underneath near the d-ring so it would never really be seen so I can't decide if it's worth returning. It's made in France and I love it but it also kind of puckers at the bottom and doesn't seem like it would ever stand up on it's own like others claim it's supposed to. 

I know there has been tons of posts like this but honest opinions...would you return this?


----------



## SnowWhite92

I might ask for an exchange on the strap if that bothers you- I personally never use the strap.

I got the same piece in 2015. It does not, nor has it ever stood up on its own, and had a similar dent. I would stuff it when you store it to help the shape. This piece is very malleable so it will bend somewhat on the bottom piece. You really don’t see it when the bag is filled, in my experience.

best of luck!


----------



## Krystelle_S

SnowWhite92 said:


> I might ask for an exchange on the strap if that bothers you- I personally never use the strap.
> 
> I got the same piece in 2015. It does not, nor has it ever stood up on its own, and had a similar dent. I would stuff it when you store it to help the shape. This piece is very malleable so it will bend somewhat on the bottom piece. You really don’t see it when the bag is filled, in my experience.
> 
> best of luck!


Yeah the strap is really the only thing bothering me. After playing with it filled the shape actually looks fine. I'm guessing they probably wouldn't do an online return for only the strap if I shipped it back?


----------



## 7777777

Krystelle_S said:


> So I got the pochette accessoires in damier azur after stalking the website for about a week. I received it in 2 days and was so excited until I noticed a crack on the strap. It's underneath near the d-ring so it would never really be seen so I can't decide if it's worth returning. It's made in France and I love it but it also kind of puckers at the bottom and doesn't seem like it would ever stand up on it's own like others claim it's supposed to.
> 
> I know there has been tons of posts like this but honest opinions...would you return this?
> 
> View attachment 5118736
> 
> 
> View attachment 5118737
> 
> 
> View attachment 5118738
> 
> 
> View attachment 5118739


If you have a store close by, just bring it in and they will order a replacement strap for you.


----------



## Krystelle_S

7777777 said:


> If you have a store close by, just bring it in and they will order a replacement strap for you.


Nearest store is an hour away I'm just too lazy to drive lol. I should probably do that though.


----------



## mariliz11

You can try calling CS and they might offer to ship one to your address, since it's a new item with a defect


----------



## atlcoach

Hi! My first Felicie Pochette arrived yesterday and I noticed a difference in leather grain on the flap versus the rest of the bag. Curious if others have seen this and if it is typical of this type of leather? I only own one other piece in empriente - a montaigne and don't have this issue. Kind of on the fence whether I should exchange. I anticipate using this bag a lot, so not sure if I should be too picky since it won't be a special occasion bag. Thanks in advance for your input!


----------



## MCBadian07

If you contact Client Services for an exchange, you have to return the whole item, not just the strap.
I would go to the store when you can, at least within the 30 day return/exchange window to get a replacement strap
But IMHO, I would not return, just get a replacement strap


----------



## 7777777

Krystelle_S said:


> Nearest store is an hour away I'm just too lazy to drive lol. I should probably do that though.


That might be the best option for a hard to find item.


----------



## gabigabi

Krystelle_S said:


> Nearest store is an hour away I'm just too lazy to drive lol. I should probably do that though.


If I were you, I'll make a virtual appointment with SA in store to show the defect and ask for strap replacement as repair service. This should cost you nothing except small shipping cost if the store ship the replacement to your address.


----------



## LuxieFan

LuxieFan said:


> Thanks for pointing out the alignment issue too. Will contact my SA on these.



Updates on my post:
Went down to LV with the bag and the after sales team in store got the audacity to say that the skipped stitch is normal. Luckily my SA is with me and allow me to exchange my papillon trunk to something else.


----------



## BULL

LuxieFan said:


> Updates on my post:
> Went down to LV with the bag and the after sales team in store got the audacity to say that the skipped stitch is normal. Luckily my SA is with me and allow me to exchange my papillon trunk to something else.


Good ending, but that first response… f*%# them. Really.


----------



## LVCoffeeAddict

My new to me Saint Germain PM in Rose Ballerine.


----------



## reheheh

Etui PM, just came in the mail. A touch misaligned, I think, but not sure if bad enough to say anything. 

Thoughts?


----------



## BULL

reheheh said:


> Etui PM, just came in the mail. A touch misaligned, I think, but not sure if bad enough to say anything.
> 
> Thoughts?
> View attachment 5120986


It is VERY well aligned for an Étui. Mine is more liberal


----------



## mz_engineer12

Hello! I ordered an Alma BB in DE and noted a scratch on the strap hardware, glue marks ? On the handle, red threads in the leather stitching, and some bumps on the bottom leather base. Is this normal? Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## Farafax

Hi everybody, I‘m so happy I found this thread, maybe you can set my mind on ease…
I ordered a Speedy B online, the bag has been on my wishlist forever, and I decided to finally go for it.
Now, it is a tad misaligned, but from what I understand, this seems to be the new normal…

Would you exchange and try for a „better“ one? I have to say, this is already the second one, the first one was much more misaligned, but had other problems too (very weird folds and marks on the vachetta stripes at both sides of the bag, the zipper was completely uneven, etc).

So besides of this slight misalignment, every thing else is fine, that‘s why I am hestitant to exchange again, cause there might be other problems with the next bag…
Would love to hear your opinions on this.


----------



## Loriad

Hi everyone. I bought a Raspail MM tote from Fashionphile. The bag is in awesome condition except for some cracking on the glazing. I'm wondering if this is a big problem that will get worse and I should return it? Otherwise this bag is a perfect size for a work or travel tote and has a zipper. Should I hold out for better condition? Interior is clean, corners are great, canvas looks beautiful, patina is light and even. @BULL maybe you could offer some advice? Thank you!


----------



## Loriad

Farafax said:


> Hi everybody, I‘m so happy I found this thread, maybe you can set my mind on ease…
> I ordered a Speedy B online, the bag has been on my wishlist forever, and I decided to finally go for it.
> Now, it is a tad misaligned, but from what I understand, this seems to be the new normal…
> 
> Would you exchange and try for a „better“ one? I have to say, this is already the second one, the first one was much more misaligned, but had other problems too (very weird folds and marks on the vachetta stripes at both sides of the bag, the zipper was completely uneven, etc).
> 
> So besides of this slight misalignment, every thing else is fine, that‘s why I am hestitant to exchange again, cause there might be other problems with the next bag…
> Would love to hear your opinions on this.
> View attachment 5121734


I personally would keep it.  I don't think it's that noticeable, only from that angle. It will look fine when you carry it. However, you should love it, so if it will bother you, you will always be able to get another one, although it may take time.


----------



## BULL

Loriad said:


> Hi everyone. I bought a Raspail MM tote from Fashionphile. The bag is in awesome condition except for some cracking on the glazing. I'm wondering if this is a big problem that will get worse and I should return it? Otherwise this bag is a perfect size for a work or travel tote and has a zipper. Should I hold out for better condition? Interior is clean, corners are great, canvas looks beautiful, patina is light and even. @BULL maybe you could offer some advice? Thank you!


I love this bag. Our local store manager has one. Absolutely stunning piece.
The only thing I find problematic is that hole. It can let water in and soak the rope that is inside the handle. Then the whole handle might start to rot.
Since the leather looks nice, I would try to keep it and instead of replacing, I’d ask Vuitton if they can redo the red edge paint. If they say yes, it will cost around a 100€. So not that crazy for the bag to be perfect again.
Worst case is that you can always use a drop of superglue, but DIY is always a last resort for me.


----------



## Loriad

BULL said:


> I love this bag. Our local store manager has one. Absolutely stunning piece.
> The only thing I find problematic is that hole. It can let water in and soak the rope that is inside the handle. Then the whole handle might start to rot.
> Since the leather looks nice, I would try to keep it and instead of replacing, I’d ask Vuitton if they can redo the red edge paint. If they say yes, it will cost around a 100€. So not that crazy for the bag to be perfect again.
> Worst case is that you can always use a drop of superglue, but DIY is always a last resort for me.


Thank you so much!  I appreciate your opinion and I'm going to try that.  I have been watching for this bag for quite some time and I think it will be perfect for me! Thank you again!


----------



## mayra12

Hi I’m new to lv and I got my first monogram neverfull by mail on Friday. I don’t know how it’s supposed to line up dose this look good ?


----------



## mayra12

Help please!


----------



## Farafax

Loriad said:


> I personally would keep it.  I don't think it's that noticeable, only from that angle. It will look fine when you carry it. However, you should love it, so if it will bother you, you will always be able to get another one, although it may take time.



Thanks a lot for your response. I also think it is not that obvious, so I will keep it. Everything else is fine, and who knows what might be wrong with the next one… It‘s just a shame, my vintage LV are all aligned perfectly…


----------



## BULL

mayra12 said:


> Help please!


I am really not picky when it comes to minute misalignments like this, but when you see the difference between the positions of the small leather tabs that connect the strings, it is almost a centimeter. But I am curious what Neverfull owners will say.


----------



## mayra12

BULL said:


> I am really not picky when it comes to minute misalignments like this, but when you see the difference between the positions of the small leather tabs that connect the strings, it is almost a centimeter. But I am curious what Neverfull owners will say.


I had not noticed that, thank you for pointing it out. This is my first pice from LV. I’m not sure if I want to keep it. I might return it and get something else.


----------



## jjanais

Hi,
Just received this from online order. 
Is the alignment ok at the back ? 
Looks a bit the right side of the print is more down .  At the zipper you will notice the difference .  The Lv on the left is aligned with the stitch and rightside is few mm down. 
The front looks ok, not perfectly aligned straight.

What do you think  
 Does it look very off the behind ?


----------



## Loriad

BULL said:


> I love this bag. Our local store manager has one. Absolutely stunning piece.
> The only thing I find problematic is that hole. It can let water in and soak the rope that is inside the handle. Then the whole handle might start to rot.
> Since the leather looks nice, I would try to keep it and instead of replacing, I’d ask Vuitton if they can redo the red edge paint. If they say yes, it will cost around a 100€. So not that crazy for the bag to be perfect again.
> Worst case is that you can always use a drop of superglue, but DIY is always a last resort for me.


I've attached a screenshot of the email I received from LV Repairs. I'm disappointed and not sure what to make of this?


----------



## ilec

jjanais said:


> Hi,
> Just received this from online order.
> Is the alignment ok at the back ?
> Looks a bit the right side of the print is more down .  At the zipper you will notice the difference .  The Lv on the left is aligned with the stitch and rightside is few mm down.
> The front looks ok, not perfectly aligned straight.
> 
> What do you think
> Does it look very off the behind ?



Ya I can see it not aligned. Will you return it for another one?


----------



## BULL

Loriad said:


> I've attached a screenshot of the email I received from LV Repairs. I'm disappointed and not sure what to make of this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5123631


Not good. Maybe they only would compeltely replace the handles, but since the model is discontinued and maybe they don’t have the dye to cut the shape anymore… that would be an explanation. But as an amateur leathercraft enthusiast, even I can see that it only takes a sandpaper, a qtip, and their formula of the edgepaint to have the right colour. I am sad that they decided not to help. Even if this is somewhat a special case (because of the age of the model), they really could have tried.


----------



## jjanais

ilec said:


> Ya I can see it not aligned. Will you return it for another one?



you also notice the misaligment . 
there is none in the stores to exchange. 
i think the bag I received might be a return also. The back zipper pull was bit scratched. That didn’t bother me , because the overall stitching and glazing was ok. But is more the back print is not aligned at the zipper. 

Problem of this bag that is always out of stock online.


----------



## Loriad

BULL said:


> Not good. Maybe they only would compeltely replace the handles, but since the model is discontinued and maybe they don’t have the dye to cut the shape anymore… that would be an explanation. But as an amateur leathercraft enthusiast, even I can see that it only takes a sandpaper, a qtip, and their formula of the edgepaint to have the right colour. I am sad that they decided not to help. Even if this is somewhat a special case (because of the age of the model), they really could have tried.


I'm sad too. I'm inclined to return it. I'm still within the window. I will just watch for another one. It will take a while, but I have learned there will always be another. I so appreciate your help!


----------



## oic

I was able to score an Alma BB from calling in and it arrived with some things I am thinking are out of the norm. The interior lining on the non-pocket side is bubbling out pretty hugely (I can push it in and it makes like a POP sound and then pops back out), and then the front and back of the bag have some random red stitches visible. Photos below! I’m thinking I need to just send it back for a return or exchange, but I’m especially curious about that lining.


----------



## BULL

oic said:


> I was able to score an Alma BB from calling in and it arrived with some things I am thinking are out of the norm. The interior lining on the non-pocket side is bubbling out pretty hugely (I can push it in and it makes like a POP sound and then pops back out), and then the front and back of the bag have some random red stitches visible. Photos below! I’m thinking I need to just send it back for a return or exchange, but I’m especially curious about that lining.
> View attachment 5125246
> View attachment 5125247
> View attachment 5125248
> View attachment 5125249
> View attachment 5125250


I believe that the lining and the stitching are secondary to the handle tabs being so off... the left one is aligned to the pattern and stands straight up, the right one is very much not. I consider this a way more serious quality issue than the lining (which is also not nice).


----------



## oic

BULL said:


> I believe that the lining and the stitching are secondary to the handle tabs being so off... the left one is aligned to the pattern and stands straight up, the right one is very much not. I consider this a way more serious quality issue than the lining (which is also not nice).
> View attachment 5125315


Whoa!! I did not even notice that! Thank you for taking the time to visually point that out. Very easy return for me now!

This is nuts, I’m having a very illuminating time with Louis Vuitton and finding how many defective bags get sent out past quality control. I’ve attached photos of a Speedy B 25 that I sent back to them last week due to holes in the canvas.


----------



## _vee

oic said:


> Whoa!! I did not even notice that! Thank you for taking the time to visually point that out. Very easy return for me now!
> 
> This is nuts, I’m having a very illuminating time with Louis Vuitton and finding how many defective bags get sent out past quality control. I’ve attached photos of a Speedy B 25 that I sent back to them last week due to holes in the canvas.


These are such disappointing experiences. Hope you can exchange them and get perfect condition ones.


----------



## BULL

oic said:


> Whoa!! I did not even notice that! Thank you for taking the time to visually point that out. Very easy return for me now!
> 
> This is nuts, I’m having a very illuminating time with Louis Vuitton and finding how many defective bags get sent out past quality control. I’ve attached photos of a Speedy B 25 that I sent back to them last week due to holes in the canvas.


This is Speedy is unbelivable. The clearly messed up the stitching, started over, and the original holes remained there, leaving the canvas practically destructed. I am usually very quick to defend Vuitton, but started to have the feeling lately, that their Ateliers might have some Amazon-like new rules that result in poor work.


----------



## BULL

mz_engineer12 said:


> Hello! I ordered an Alma BB in DE and noted a scratch on the strap hardware, glue marks ? On the handle, red threads in the leather stitching, and some bumps on the bottom leather base. Is this normal? Thanks in advance for your help!


The scratch on the clasp is not nice. I cannot defend the red threads. That seems like glue residue on the handle, it should come off with babywipes. If not, Vuitton should assist you. The bottom is not a dealbreaker for me.


----------



## cro38

Received my very first LV after an exhausting hunt to find the Neonoe MM in stock. Is this stitching considered "normal?" I recognize that I may be the only one to be bothered by this, but it's on the front of the bag.


----------



## pammarizz

Rose-8 said:


> Hi all,
> I received my 1st ever brand new LV (after years of admiring all the beauties here), and as excited as it is, I'm wondering if I'm reading too much into it and nit picking. I noticed the hardware have some scratches/tarnishing to it, is this normal? I have yet to use it.
> I've also noticed that there is a slight scratching on the leather as well as bubbling and inconsistency in the glazing. Though this does not bother me too much, I'm curious if it will affect the integrity of the purse?
> I appreciate your thoughts on it =)
> View attachment 4343373
> View attachment 4343374
> View attachment 4343380
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> scratches on the button, slight tarnishing and scratches on the sip (though the handle itself is pristine), a dented line on the snap (ON-LO).
> View attachment 4343381
> View attachment 4343382
> View attachment 4343383


Hi there, I know this is an old post but I am exactly in the same shoe as you are when you posted this. I purchased my very first brandnew wallet and it arrived with hairline scratches on the gold button. Very disappointed as I expected better dor the price I paid. I was wondering what happened eventually, did you exchange it or kept the wallet?


----------



## Krystelle_S

In case anyone cares for an update, I did call client services and they couldn't confirm stock at my nearby store and recommended that I just ship back for an exchange. Took about 1.5 weeks. Shipped back on the 25th, received my new perfect PA yesterday  On the plus side I had time to wait for my Samorga insert to arrive.


----------



## mz_engineer12

Hello! Third attempt at an Alma BB in DE. Is it normal to have a loose interior liner at the base ? The liner is not flush with the bottom and has an air bubble effect.

Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## perazim

Hi just bought this bag. The SA sent me these pictures. My first expensive piece. Is everything fine?


----------



## BULL

perazim said:


> Hi just bought this bag. The SA sent me these pictures. My first expensive piece. Is everything fine?


Looks nice.


----------



## AlohafromHawaii

Hey there , this is my speedy B 30 I received the other day. This side has very deep creases and the other side is smooth . I have a speedy b 30 in ebene an do not have the same issue . Would you exchange ?
(I know the natural leather will have veining an what not , but this seems a bit severe)


----------



## pammarizz

Santra2 said:


> Got my Victorine came in Friday. I love it, but there is some difference between the right and left sides with the glazing. Am I being nit picky or will this turn into an issue?


Hi there, just wondering if you’ve had any further issue with the glazing and how did you end up removing the glue residue?


----------



## 7777777

AlohafromHawaii said:


> Hey there , this is my speedy B 30 I received the other day. This side has very deep creases and the other side is smooth . I have a speedy b 30 in ebene an do not have the same issue . Would you exchange ?
> (I know the natural leather will have veining an what not , but this seems a bit severe)
> View attachment 5132541


It is not a defect but I would exchange.


----------



## CK1000

I


AlohafromHawaii said:


> Hey there , this is my speedy B 30 I received the other day. This side has very deep creases and the other side is smooth . I have a speedy b 30 in ebene an do not have the same issue . Would you exchange ?
> (I know the natural leather will have veining an what not , but this seems a bit severe)
> View attachment 5132541


I received a speedy 30b in monogram that had leather on both sides that looked like yours. I sent it back.


----------



## Sunshine mama

benjinito said:


> Hi there! I just purchased an On the Go tote from the By the Pool collection last week. I recently noticed that the bottom of the bag is not perfectly aligned.
> 
> Would you return this tote to the boutique? I don’t mind it so much, but would hate having issues selling it later if it’s perceived as fake because of the misalignment.
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 5112452
> 
> 
> View attachment 5112453


This wouldn't bother me at all. It looks good!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Krystelle_S said:


> In case anyone cares for an update, I did call client services and they couldn't confirm stock at my nearby store and recommended that I just ship back for an exchange. Took about 1.5 weeks. Shipped back on the 25th, received my new perfect PA yesterday  On the plus side I had time to wait for my Samorga insert to arrive.


Congrats! Now this sounds like a happy ending from a fairy tale. 
As for my story,, I have a bag I need to return because I just can't stomach a wonky bag at $3K. I wish I could have another bag sent to me like you,  but unfortunately it's a LE and sold out.


----------



## Sunshine mama

AlohafromHawaii said:


> Hey there , this is my speedy B 30 I received the other day. This side has very deep creases and the other side is smooth . I have a speedy b 30 in ebene an do not have the same issue . Would you exchange ?
> (I know the natural leather will have veining an what not , but this seems a bit severe)
> View attachment 5132541


This would bother me so much.


----------



## BULL

AlohafromHawaii said:


> Hey there , this is my speedy B 30 I received the other day. This side has very deep creases and the other side is smooth . I have a speedy b 30 in ebene an do not have the same issue . Would you exchange ?
> (I know the natural leather will have veining an what not , but this seems a bit severe)
> View attachment 5132541


This was either cut from around the edge of the cowhide, or wasn’t handled well in the warehouse and got accidentally folded. Either way, it is a hard no. Unacceptable.


----------



## fittingpig

Is the PM clasp crooked?

kinda of hard to open
Simply push the right side button didn’t make the clasp pop.


----------



## PuccaNGaru

AlohafromHawaii said:


> Hey there , this is my speedy B 30 I received the other day. This side has very deep creases and the other side is smooth . I have a speedy b 30 in ebene an do not have the same issue . Would you exchange ?
> (I know the natural leather will have veining an what not , but this seems a bit severe)
> View attachment 5132541



Oy, I would definitely send that one back.


----------



## kimy1214

Hi, i bought my neverfull mm in the LV boutique and noticed the uneven stitching. is this ok or am i being OCD? please advise. 

tnx,
kim


----------



## Sunshine mama

kimy1214 said:


> Hi, i bought my neverfull mm in the LV boutique and noticed the uneven stitching. is this ok or am i being OCD? please advise.
> 
> tnx,
> kim


If everything else looks good, it wouldn't bother me.


----------



## BULL

kimy1214 said:


> Hi, i bought my neverfull mm in the LV boutique and noticed the uneven stitching. is this ok or am i being OCD? please advise.
> 
> tnx,
> kim


The stitching above is just as uneven if you look at it more closely. I wouldn't mind either of them.


----------



## AlohafromHawaii

Received my Empreinte Neo Noe , when I opened the dust bag the tassels were completely bent other then that, it’s beautiful ! Will the bend come out since it’s that pebbled leather ?
Photo of it after I tried to let the black pulley thing sit over it to straighten it out


----------



## perazim

Hey guys received my PA NM  it has this small stain or whatever. What should I do? It’s not noticeable if you’re not searching for mistakes but idk can I just wipe it off? i am scared hahah. And that I’ll be even worse


----------



## perazim

Also, could you please check if everything’s okay? Stitching, hardware? It feels like the hardware / clasp is kinda dark on the inside …  i am so worried because this is my first piece


----------



## BULL

perazim said:


> Also, could you please check if everything’s okay? Stitching, hardware? It feels like the hardware / clasp is kinda dark on the inside …  i am so worried because this is my first piece
> 
> View attachment 5135236
> 
> 
> View attachment 5135237
> 
> 
> View attachment 5135238
> 
> 
> View attachment 5135239
> 
> 
> View attachment 5135240
> 
> 
> View attachment 5135241
> 
> 
> View attachment 5135249


I don't see anything that would be a dealbreaker. As for the stain, I would wipe it with an everything-free baby wipe. It looks as if someone's nose touched it while smelling the leather  that can leave a mark like that. But it certainly will even out with time as the leather darkens and gets in contact with more and more hand oils.


----------



## kimy1214

Sunshine mama said:


> If everything else looks good, it wouldn't bother me.



Hi dear, tnx for the reply. In SG, we can return/exchange the item to any store. So i did to the store nearby. Although the bag is bought overnight, the store dont want to accept. Reason was because got some scratches in the vachetta which has been there when i bought and i was advised to go to the same store. Lucky another SA assisted and agreed to change with other bag. all neverfull seems got same condition (uneven stiching).


----------



## Sunshine mama

kimy1214 said:


> Hi dear, tnx for the reply. In SG, we can return/exchange the item to any store. So i did to the store nearby. Although the bag is bought overnight, the store dont want to accept. Reason was because got some scratches in the vachetta which has been there when i bought and i was advised to go to the same store. Lucky another SA assisted and agreed to change with other bag. all neverfull seems got same condition (uneven stiching).


Great. Do you like the exchanged bag?


----------



## kimy1214

BULL said:


> The stitching above is just as uneven if you look at it more closely. I wouldn't mind either of them.




Hi dear, tnx for the reply. In SG, we can return/exchange the item to any store. So i did to the store nearby. Although the bag is bought overnight, the store dont want to accept. Reason was because got some scratches in the vachetta which has been there when i bought and i was advised to go to the same store. Lucky another SA assisted and agreed to change with other bag. all neverfull seems got same condition (uneven stiching).


----------



## desertchic

oic said:


> I was able to score an Alma BB from calling in and it arrived with some things I am thinking are out of the norm. The interior lining on the non-pocket side is bubbling out pretty hugely (I can push it in and it makes like a POP sound and then pops back out), and then the front and back of the bag have some random red stitches visible. Photos below! I’m thinking I need to just send it back for a return or exchange, but I’m especially curious about that lining.
> View attachment 5125246
> View attachment 5125247
> View attachment 5125248
> View attachment 5125249
> View attachment 5125250


I had almost the exact same situation with mine. Noticed the red stitching along the base of my original bag - submitted for warranty/ it was approved for an exchange. The replacement arrived with the exact same red stitching, plus a crooked handle and bubbling fabric on the interior lining - approved for a second exchange. Was supposed to get the third bag, but it was stolen by someone at UPS and they settled the claim with LV and I just asked for my money back (so no Alma BB in my collection). Hope your exchange process goes more smoothly than mine


----------



## lvaddict443

My Alma bb came today and I noticed this tiny hole/puncture on the bottom of the bag. Am I being too picky? The bag is made in the USA so I'm not sure if I'm just trying to find an excuse to return and hope for a MIF...would you return this?


----------



## BULL

lvaddict443 said:


> My Alma bb came today and I noticed this tiny hole/puncture on the bottom of the bag. Am I being too picky? The bag is made in the USA so I'm not sure if I'm just trying to find an excuse to return and hope for a MIF...would you return this?


I prefer to make these myself instead of getting it like this from the factory. But honestly this is extremely small, on the bottom, so it wouldn't bother me that much.


----------



## Aliluvlv

lvaddict443 said:


> My Alma bb came today and I noticed this tiny hole/puncture on the bottom of the bag. Am I being too picky? The bag is made in the USA so I'm not sure if I'm just trying to find an excuse to return and hope for a MIF...would you return this?


I'm not very picky but yes this would bother me.  I would exchange for a different one.  Good luck!


----------



## Missy Jny

Hi lovelies, the canvas on my LV agenda has some bubbling or “melted” on its surface, do you come across these issue before? If yes, how can we fix it? I bought it in Feb this year and have been always putting in a dust bag to protect it. However my SA insisted it’s from alcohol/sanitiser that cause these issues and they refused to fix it. I’m tired with their repair policy. They blame everything on hand sanitiser nowadays


----------



## BirdieK

TangerineKandy said:


> If it's a strong chemical type smell it's normal. Leave it out of the dustbag to air out it should dissipate.


My god thank you. Just got a damier ebene bag but haven’t had this experience with any of my other products in any canvas, including my other DE pieces. Irritated w myself bc turned down the same exact piece the other day from my CA at the store bcuz this one was on the way from the online store and then it arrives like this.


----------



## natjyl

Hey all key cles/pouch owners.
I got a friend to purchase a brand new Damier Azur key pouch in Jan 2021. It's still unused and I only managed to get it from them recently due to the covid situation in Australia.
I have one in Monogram and I can see some slight exposure in stitching in the corners (used since Oct 2020) but this DA one to me is on a whole new level.. 

Is it me just being too critical or do I have grounds to request an exchange?
I've texted a client advisor but not sure what can be done since it wasn't purchased with my account (& we aren't friends anymore) and it was purchased 6 months ago.. 

Any advice or comments appreciated!!!


----------



## SpicyTuna13

Too critical (just my opinion of course). I don’t see a huge problem here.


----------



## BULL

SpicyTuna13 said:


> Too critical (just my opinion of course). I don’t see a huge problem here.


+1


----------



## natjyl

SpicyTuna13 said:


> Too critical (just my opinion of course). I don’t see a huge problem here.


All good   Maybe it's just because I have another key pouch that I can compare it to and it's darker in print too.


----------



## BleuSaphir

These look way better than the Made in USA stock from two years ago!


----------



## Nami13

I am looking for a black bag that can hold shades, a small wallet and keys - basically a day bag that I can rotate with my Chanel lamb skin in small size. I like the way the LV wave is built but the leather doesn’t seem to have shine/gloss. Is this normal or did I get a bad piece?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Nami13 said:


> I am looking for a black bag that can hold shades, a small wallet and keys - basically a day bag that I can rotate with my Chanel lamb skin in small size. I like the way the LV wave is built but the leather doesn’t seem to have shine/gloss. Is this normal or did I get a bad piece?


I have the noir new wave bag MM with the Vuitton handle purchased few years ago, my leather is a matte type finish. There is no shine/gloss. I don’t think this leather is supposed to have it from the bags I have seen...the tote bags had the same matte finish.....


----------



## emjay67

I have the new wave camera bag and the leather is more matte. It's not like the leather on the Gucci Marmont or the Saint Laurent Loulou, both of which are a bit glossier. It's worn really well though and I love it! It's an underrated collection!


----------



## fsadeli

Missy Jny said:


> Hi lovelies, the canvas on my LV agenda has some bubbling or “melted” on its surface, do you come across these issue before? If yes, how can we fix it? I bought it in Feb this year and have been always putting in a dust bag to protect it. However my SA insisted it’s from alcohol/sanitiser that cause these issues and they refused to fix it. I’m tired with their repair policy. They blame everything on hand sanitiser nowadays
> 
> View attachment 5137316
> 
> 
> View attachment 5137317


The first picture does look like sanitizer could cause this. I read somewhere that they should be able to reglaze it for a fee, but I might be wrong.


----------



## heatherd

Hi All-I recently purchased a previously owned but by appearances never used LV Neverfull MM Epi in Indigo. It had been on my list forever, it arrived Friday 07/16 and I was in love, everything was perfect. When I arrived at my office this morning (first time using the bag, not raining outside nor especially humid) I noticed a deep blue mark on my thumb, well... it got worse. The mark was not marker but residue/heavy dye from the edging on the straps of the Neverfull. 

Its also all over the shoulder, underarm, and side of my MM LaFleur dress. The dress is ruined, I reached out to the well known reseller and no response. I have owned no less than 25 LV bags and this has never happened..does the Epi Neverfull have issues?  What could this be? Would love to hear peoples thoughts!


----------



## Santra2

pammarizz said:


> Hi there, just wondering if you’ve had any further issue with the glazing and how did you end up removing the glue residue?


Hi, no further issues. It just rubbed off- partly from me actively trying to get it off and then with continued use.


----------



## LuvChanel55

I just unboxed a new Palm Springs Mini bag and the strap (like belt loops) seem to have loose threads (one on each side). The loops are still in tact and don't seem to be loose, I've already contacted my Client Advisor. I'm hoping they can just repair the straps and not replace the whole bag because I've already had to wait 3 weeks for this one!


----------



## amanda.tnguyen

hi !! i had this same exact issue with mine. my CA had me take my straps to the LV repair store at my mall, and they sewed it back together in an hour (easy fix) - very convenient. i’m unsure where you’re located and/or if you have a repair location nearby, so they probably will send in just your straps for repair. important to note based off my experience - i would have them sew all 4 tightly together. when i brought mine in, only one of them had come apart, and i asked them to also sew the remaining 3 together tightly so that it wouldn’t happen again in the future / so i wouldn’t have to come back again, and they said no, that they couldn’t because nothing was technically wrong with them at the time.. which is frustrating and guess what, few weeks later it happened to 2 more, so finally then they agreed to sew tightly all 4 of them for me. so i would request the same for yours, especially if they’re going to ship it for repair, cause that’s frustrating if it’ll happen again and you have to wait for it to be sent in. ALSO, i did ask for new straps from a different PSM if they could do that for me rather than fix the one i JUST bought, but they didn’t allow that either, they said they would have to exchange the entire bag if that’s what i wanted to do - just in case you were thinking of that option.


----------



## emo4488

jmah said:


> Just received my new nano speedy. Upon inspection, I noticed this wrinkling on the underside of one of the handles. Right now with the Vachetta being so light, it’s not as noticeable. However, with age, I wonder how it will look once the handles patina. Would you all return it even though it’s so hard to get still? Appreciate your thoughts.


Normal. My speedy 30 in monogram is like this.


----------



## Puffin06

Hi all!
I just received my Clèmence Wallet and want to know what you think of the red stitching.  Everything else looks good.  Thank you for your time.


----------



## LuvChanel55

amanda.tnguyen said:


> hi !! i had this same exact issue with mine. my CA had me take my straps to the LV repair store at my mall, and they sewed it back together in an hour (easy fix) - very convenient. i’m unsure where you’re located and/or if you have a repair location nearby, so they probably will send in just your straps for repair. important to note based off my experience - i would have them sew all 4 tightly together. when i brought mine in, only one of them had come apart, and i asked them to also sew the remaining 3 together tightly so that it wouldn’t happen again in the future / so i wouldn’t have to come back again, and they said no, that they couldn’t because nothing was technically wrong with them at the time.. which is frustrating and guess what, few weeks later it happened to 2 more, so finally then they agreed to sew tightly all 4 of them for me. so i would request the same for yours, especially if they’re going to ship it for repair, cause that’s frustrating if it’ll happen again and you have to wait for it to be sent in. ALSO, i did ask for new straps from a different PSM if they could do that for me rather than fix the one i JUST bought, but they didn’t allow that either, they said they would have to exchange the entire bag if that’s what i wanted to do - just in case you were thinking of that option.



My CA told me she would order me 2 brand new straps but it will take about 8 weeks to arrive (free of charge!!). However, she cut the loose ends said to use the bag in the meantime since exchanging it may take a while since she doesn't know when she'll get another one in (there's nothing wrong with the bag).


----------



## amanda.tnguyen

LuvChanel55 said:


> My CA told me she would order me 2 brand new straps but it will take about 8 weeks to arrive (free of charge!!). However, she cut the loose ends said to use the bag in the meantime since exchanging it may take a while since she doesn't know when she'll get another one in (there's nothing wrong with the bag).


yay that’s great news !!! enjoy the bag, its one of my faves !!!


----------



## Zoezampalunga

heatherd said:


> Hi All-I recently purchased a previously owned but by appearances never used LV Neverfull MM Epi in Indigo. It had been on my list forever, it arrived Friday 07/16 and I was in love, everything was perfect. When I arrived at my office this morning (first time using the bag, not raining outside nor especially humid) I noticed a deep blue mark on my thumb, well... it got worse. The mark was not marker but residue/heavy dye from the edging on the straps of the Neverfull.
> 
> Its also all over the shoulder, underarm, and side of my MM LaFleur dress. The dress is ruined, I reached out to the well known reseller and no response. I have owned no less than 25 LV bags and this has never happened..does the Epi Neverfull have issues?  What could this be? Would love to hear peoples thoughts!


Hi. It’s a known defect. Check the “Louis Vuitton recall” thread in this forum


----------



## BULL

Puffin06 said:


> Hi all!
> I just received my Clèmence Wallet and want to know what you think of the red stitching.  Everything else looks good.  Thank you for your time.
> 
> View attachment 5144315
> 
> 
> View attachment 5144316


This is OK for Zara, but not for Vuitton. I don’t mind variances caused by the artisan, hence making it feel a little more handmade, but this is just a poorly adjusted sewing machine.


----------



## Puffin06

BULL said:


> This is OK for Zara, but not for Vuitton. I don’t mind variances caused by the artisan, hence making it feel a little more handmade, but this is just a poorly adjusted sewing machine.


Thank you, will be returning.


----------



## Sakura198427

Just received my mono pochette accessoires (made in Spain), but the bottom seems rather weirdly stitched and is curving towards the center.   Is this normal?  The bottom of my pochette in DA, which is made in France, seems much more flat.   Should I return it?  It was so difficult to get the mono.   Any opinion would be much appreciated.


----------



## Loriad

Sakura198427 said:


> Just received my mono pochette accessoires (made in Spain), but the bottom seems rather weirdly stitched and is curving towards the center.   Is this normal?  The bottom of my pochette in DA, which is made in France, seems much more flat.   Should I return it?  It was so difficult to get the mono.   Any opinion would be much appreciated.
> 
> View attachment 5147636


I would keep it. Mine was oddly shaped like that too but once you put things inside and use it, it flattens out.


----------



## Puffin06

Loriad said:


> I would keep it. Mine was oddly shaped like that too but once you put things inside and use it, it flattens out.


Mine was wonky too and it’s flatten out as well and it was made in Spain.  In an earlier post someone mentioned that Spain was more puffy and France was more structured. Hope that helps.


----------



## emjay67

Puffin06 said:


> Mine was wonky too and it’s flatten out as well and it was made in Spain.  In an earlier post someone mentioned that Spain was more puffy and France was more structured. Hope that helps.


Interesting! My MIS one is like that too, and is also flattening out with use. No issues. Same thing with one of my MIF mini pochettes.


----------



## catgirl1112

do you guys think this gap is ok? I just got the key pouch today and not sure if this is normal or poor craftsmanship


----------



## irishlas

catgirl1112 said:


> do you guys think this gap is ok? I just got the key pouch today and not sure if this is normal or poor craftsmanship
> 
> View attachment 5151520


Thy would bother me every time i opened it  Too big of a gap.  I would return even though they are very hard to get.


----------



## irishlas

irishlas said:


> Thy would bother me every time i opened it  Too big of a gap.  I would return even though they are very hard to get.


Another thought is to ask LV to replace the zipper because the item is very difficult to get.


----------



## catgirl1112

irishlas said:


> Another thought is to ask LV to replace the zipper because the item is very difficult to get.


That’s a good idea. I didn’t even think about that. I’m going to try. Do you know if I have to take it into a store or request online?


----------



## irishlas

catgirl1112 said:


> That’s a good idea. I didn’t even think about that. I’m going to try. Do you know if I have to take it into a store or request online?


If you have an SA in a store, you will have a better chance LV will do it.  I have found the repair service online less than helpful.  In my experience, they just want to do a return and not help you.


----------



## catgirl1112

Thank you. I’ll try to contact my SA. That’s a really good idea. I don’t want to send it back but also find the gap annoying.


----------



## chanel4evernever

How does the stitching, shape, and gap next to zipper, look on my key pouch?

My DA Key Pouch arrived with a faded stamp inside .

Should I return and stalk the website again?

Why is it so hard to get a well crafted key pouch…


----------



## travelbliss

chanel4evernever said:


> How does the stitching, shape, and gap next to zipper, look on my key pouch?
> 
> My DA Key Pouch arrived with a faded stamp inside .
> 
> Should I return and stalk the website again?
> 
> Why is it so hard to get a well crafted key pouch…
> 
> 
> View attachment 5154949
> View attachment 5154966
> View attachment 5154968
> View attachment 5154969
> View attachment 5154971
> View attachment 5154979
> 
> 
> View attachment 5154964



I've had to return a few of the key pouches in the past to get one that didn't seem like a factory 2nd.  I would try to exchange it but rumours are this item has been discontinued, so it may be difficult.  I suspect yours is a USA made one.


----------



## ingenieux00

Is it just me or is my new bumbag that I ordered from the website crooked?

At first I thought my eyes were just playing tricks, but based on where the leather panel folds from the top to the back of the bag, you can see that the fold isn't straight across the LV logos in that row. 

Also, if you compare the seam of the zipper flap and where it meets the LV flower, on the right, the seam aligns with the bottom of the flower whereas on the left it doesn't. 

Am I making this up or do others notice it too? Am I crazy to want to exchange it for another? 

I've included a photo with markups to point out the areas in question below the unmarked photo.


----------



## Loriad

ingenieux00 said:


> Is it just me or is my new bumbag that I ordered from the website crooked?
> 
> At first I thought my eyes were just playing tricks, but based on where the leather panel folds from the top to the back of the bag, you can see that the fold isn't straight across the LV logos in that row.
> 
> Also, if you compare the seam of the zipper flap and where it meets the LV flower, on the right, the seam aligns with the bottom of the flower whereas on the left it doesn't.
> 
> Am I making this up or do others notice it too? Am I crazy to want to exchange it for another?
> 
> I've included a photo with markups to point out the areas in question below the unmarked photo.
> 
> View attachment 5155409
> 
> 
> View attachment 5155417


Crooked. I noticed the LV at the top of the picture before I even saw the picture below it with the comments.


----------



## Mimiz19

I'm thinking of buying this Neonoe bag (preloved) but the base looks uneven and wavy. Has anyone had this issue and is this normal? Does it just stretch out over time? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Aliluvlv

chanel4evernever said:


> How does the stitching, shape, and gap next to zipper, look on my key pouch?
> 
> My DA Key Pouch arrived with a faded stamp inside .
> 
> Should I return and stalk the website again?
> 
> Why is it so hard to get a well crafted key pouch…
> 
> 
> View attachment 5154949
> View attachment 5154966
> View attachment 5154968
> View attachment 5154969
> View attachment 5154971
> View attachment 5154979
> 
> 
> View attachment 5154964


Honestly I would be super happy with yours!  The zipper and alignment of the pattern look perfect. The inside stamp wouldn't bother me. Enjoy!


----------



## Spicy87

Hi! I finally bought a DA Speedy, but the stamp seems a little weak (compared to my 11-year old bags). Is this normal with newer bags?


----------



## ShoppingInSeattle

Spicy87 said:


> Hi! I finally bought a DA Speedy, but the stamp seems a little weak (compared to my 11-year old bags). Is this normal with newer bags?


Hello -- that does look a little weak.  Attaching a photo of mine for comparison, purchased in January this year.


----------



## Spicy87

ShoppingInSeattle said:


> Hello -- that does look a little weak.  Attaching a photo of mine for comparison, purchased in January this year.



Thank you!

I compared it to my Mono Speedy from 2010 - and that stamp is a lot more pronounced. Oh well, nothing is perfect.


----------



## castortroy666

Spicy87 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I compared it to my Mono Speedy from 2010 - and that stamp is a lot more pronounced. Oh well, nothing is perfect.


It looks pretty nice! its not that faded, and all the letters have the same look


----------



## Spicy87

castortroy666 said:


> It looks pretty nice! its not that faded, and all the letters have the same look



You're right! 

The canvas also doesn't line up perfectly on one side... I hate being so picky - I didn't use to be like that. 
I will not return or exchange this bag, though. I'll keep it and just enjoy it.


----------



## castortroy666

Spicy87 said:


> You're right!
> 
> The canvas also doesn't line up perfectly on one side... I hate being so picky - I didn't use to be like that.
> I will not return or exchange this bag, though. I'll keep it and just enjoy it.


LOL I know how you feel, I bought many things from LV, gucci, hermes etc and I always inspect in store, and REALLY inspect when i get home   I have learned that nothing is 100 % perfect no matter how much it cost, and you just need to accept things like a tiny scratch or a stitch that is a little to big sometimes. I bought a bag at LV yesterday, and have been examining that as well today


----------



## Markxmikesmom

Just got my OTG mm yesterday and this stitch has been bothering me a little. 
is the left side stitch normal?
I feel it’s a bit out to far.
Anyone that has this bag can you tell me if yours is the same. 
I just worry it will pull the canvas if it is abnormal. 
thank you.


----------



## luvpurses03

Markxmikesmom said:


> Just got my OTG mm yesterday and this stitch has been bothering me a little.
> is the left side stitch normal?
> I feel it’s a bit out to far.
> Anyone that has this bag can you tell me if yours is the same.
> I just worry it will pull the canvas if it is abnormal.
> thank you.
> 
> View attachment 5160521



Here’s mine. I actually think it’s normal, although I haven’t seen another one side by side. I wouldn’t worry about it. ☺️


----------



## Markxmikesmom

luvpurses03 said:


> Here’s mine. I actually think it’s normal, although I haven’t seen another one side by side. I wouldn’t worry about it. ☺
> 
> View attachment 5160761
> View attachment 5160762


Yours look much better. Look at the sewing around my chap too. Mine is why off.


----------



## luvpurses03

Markxmikesmom said:


> Yours look much better. Look at the sewing around my chap too. Mine is why off.



You’re right. Yours is not tight to the edge. And I also noticed the alignment of the flower by the V stitch, also a little off the center.


----------



## tmtk80

Hi, has anyone seen this before? I’ve never seen bottom of a pochette with LV logos?!


----------



## Leena.212

One of the three double stitches on my pochette acessoire has popped off. Is this something to worry about?


----------



## Reamie

Hi all, I just got my black empreinte Pochette Metis, which is beautiful! However when I look at it from the front sometimes I think it looks a bit crooked? Please tell me if I’m seeing things, or is it off? I can’t actually decide! This one had the nicest embossing, so I went with it. Now looking at it I’m second guessing myself!


----------



## BULL

Markxmikesmom said:


> Just got my OTG mm yesterday and this stitch has been bothering me a little.
> is the left side stitch normal?
> I feel it’s a bit out to far.
> Anyone that has this bag can you tell me if yours is the same.
> I just worry it will pull the canvas if it is abnormal.
> thank you.
> 
> View attachment 5160521


It is not OK at all. The On-the-go is a black sheep for me anyway, so I might be a bit more strict on them, but this handle tab is simply off.


----------



## BULL

Leena.212 said:


> One of the three double stitches on my pochette acessoire has popped off. Is this something to worry about?


It won't fall apart tomorrow, but I'd recommend to have Vuitton replace the strap. It is still very pale, there won't be much patina difference.


----------



## Leena.212

BULL said:


> It won't fall apart tomorrow, but I'd recommend to have Vuitton replace the strap. It is still very pale, there won't be much patina difference.


Thanks for replying. You are right i have not carried it many times so vachetta is still pale. Its so frustrating.. this whole repair/ exchange process… Online or in store. I had inspected the piece nicely and was glad that its just perfect


----------



## luvpurses03

I just received my Neonoe in monogram. Since following this thread, I’ve been very diligent in checking the alignments on monograms. Is this okay? Will this slight misalignment bother you?




The first pic shows the misaligned monograms. The other side (2nd pic) looks much better. 

Please let me know your thoughts. TIA!


----------



## BULL

luvpurses03 said:


> I just received my Neonoe in monogram. Since following this thread, I’ve been very diligent in checking the alignments on monograms. Is this okay? Will this slight misalignment bother you?
> View attachment 5162479
> View attachment 5162480
> 
> 
> The first pic shows the misaligned monograms. The other side (2nd pic) looks much better.
> 
> Please let me know your thoughts. TIA!


Honestly, if I would get a bag like this delivered, it would not bother me enough to deal with sending back, but if I was in a store and would be shown this one, I'd ask for another.


----------



## vivianwynn

Not sure where to ask this but, if anyone owns a key charm, does it leave a black smudge/residue on vachetta? For example, the handles on a nano speedy.


----------



## luvpurses03

BULL said:


> Honestly, if I would get a bag like this delivered, it would not bother me enough to deal with sending back, but if I was in a store and would be shown this one, I'd ask for another.



Thanks for sharing your thoughts, Bull! Yes I bought this online so I didn’t have the option to choose.


----------



## Reamie

Ok so am I overthinking this? I noticed a small scratch on the front of the reverse Metis. Now it is small, but the bag was bought yesterday and hasn’t been outside of the box for more than a photo. Will they think I’m crazy to return? It’s the only one in stock. I can notice it though and it’s on the front of the bag.


----------



## Lisa<3

Reamie said:


> Ok so am I overthinking this? I noticed a small scratch on the front of the reverse Metis. Now it is small, but the bag was bought yesterday and hasn’t been outside of the box for more than a photo. Will they think I’m crazy to return? It’s the only one in stock. I can notice it though and it’s on the front of the bag.


I would see if you can scrub it off with some soap and water first… if it really bothers you, I would ask to exchange it but I don’t think it’s very noticeable and I probably would keep it (and I’m pretty OCD).


----------



## castortroy666

Reamie said:


> Ok so am I overthinking this? I noticed a small scratch on the front of the reverse Metis. Now it is small, but the bag was bought yesterday and hasn’t been outside of the box for more than a photo. Will they think I’m crazy to return? It’s the only one in stock. I can notice it though and it’s on the front of the bag.


I recently removed scratches like this from my canvas. I rubbed with my fingers really fast creating heat, and it went away. If that dont help I use water and a cloth and rub with that. As a last resort I use coconut oil, rubbing with a cloth or my fingers. 9/10 scratches have thankfully been fixed this way for me

My last scratch came from sharp metal, but still I could remove it.


----------



## brnicutie

Reamie said:


> Hi all, I just got my black empreinte Pochette Metis, which is beautiful! However when I look at it from the front sometimes I think it looks a bit crooked? Please tell me if I’m seeing things, or is it off? I can’t actually decide! This one had the nicest embossing, so I went with it. Now looking at it I’m second guessing myself!


The embossing on the right side is higher than the left.


----------



## Reamie

brnicutie said:


> The embossing on the right side is higher than the left.


I have decided I can live with it, it was my favourite of all the ones I looked at, as the embossing was deeper. I’m hoping it loosens up as I use it?


----------



## castortroy666

Reamie said:


> I have decided I can live with it, it was my favourite of all the ones I looked at, as the embossing was deeper. I’m hoping it loosens up as I use it?


Even if you look at 10-15 of the same, they all will have similar or different "issues", more or less. None of them are perfect if you spend a lot of time inspecting them. Most bags are about 95-98 percent perfect, you just need to choose one and enjoy it


----------



## ginanicoledo

Would anyone be able to help me
With mine too? Just got a speedy B and not sure if the strap on the side should 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Look like this


----------



## ginanicoledo

Does mine have a defect too? The leather isn’t completely smooth


----------



## ginanicoledo

Just got this speedy B last week, in different lighting I noticed the side strap on the bag has this wrinkle or part that isn’t completely smooth. Should I exchange it? I just don’t want it to crack or damage further










on a side note- is cracking near the zipper a common problem for speedy bags?


----------



## snibor

Never had issues with speedy bags.  Looks fine to me but if you’re unhappy exchange.


----------



## snibor

ginanicoledo said:


> Would anyone be able to help me
> With mine too? Just got a speedy B and not sure if the strap on the side should
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5163988
> 
> Look like this


Multiple posts of same thing unnecessary.  I’ve answered in 2 other posts.  Looks fine.  If you’re unhappy return.


----------



## boyoverboard

I think this is normal. It's skin so it will wrinkle slightly in places. It's not a sign that there will be issues with cracking or other damage.


----------



## Spicy87

I have a question as well. I just had a conversation with someone because one handle of my Mono Speedy (and my Mono Neverfull as well) has gotten darker than the other. I thought this was normal because they‘re different parts of leather, but now I‘m confused.  Is this a defect?


----------



## SpicyTuna13

Normal


----------



## Spicy87

ginanicoledo said:


> on a side note- is cracking near the zipper a common problem for speedy bags?



Two of mine have some small cracks along the zipper - right where the inner pocket is. But they are 11 years old, so I wouldn‘t worry about it.


----------



## natjyl

Anyone mind giving some opinions? I received my nano speedy today and everything is good except how it came, not sure if it was a return, if the bag is defective or if the person packaging it was having a bad day but one side of it was really squished when I unpackaged it.
I've stuffed it with some paper but not sure if this would eventually go away or if I should return it? It seems like everyone's nano speedy ive seen comes in perfect shape


----------



## castortroy666

natjyl said:


> Anyone mind giving some opinions? I received my nano speedy today and everything is good except how it came, not sure if it was a return, if the bag is defective or if the person packaging it was having a bad day but one side of it was really squished when I unpackaged it.
> I've stuffed it with some paper but not sure if this would eventually go away or if I should return it? It seems like everyone's nano speedy ive seen comes in perfect shape


This is how they all look when they are new. The factory folds them and they remain in small boxes until they are sold. Only reason display models look so good is because they have been stuffed for a while. Just stuff it really good and fluff it several times a day to speed up the process. It will get smoother in days/weeks or just by you using it normally


----------



## natjyl

castortroy666 said:


> This is how they all look when they are new. The factory folds them and they remain in small boxes until they are sold. Only reason display models look so good is because they have been stuffed for a while. Just stuff it really good and fluff it several times a day to speed up the process. It will get smoother in days/weeks or just by you using it normally


I guess also because all the YouTube videos I've watched unboxed it in perfect shape and I'm like ... not mine!! It just looked like "stretched/loose" canvas if you know what I mean


----------



## castortroy666

natjyl said:


> I guess also because all the YouTube videos I've watched unboxed it in perfect shape and I'm like ... not mine!! It just looked like "stretched/loose" canvas if you know what I mean


I have bought 50+ LV bags and they all look folded and "damaged" when they are new. It depends on the light and camera angle how folded it looks if you saw it on YT or instagram. Maybe their bags were stuffed prior to making the videos. Maybe they bought a display piece? Who knows. Your bag looks fine, even when the canvas have been folded really hard creating sharp edges they really bounce back just from normal use and stuffing


----------



## natjyl

castortroy666 said:


> I have bought 50+ LV bags and they all look folded and "damaged" when they are new. It depends on the light and camera angle how folded it looks if you saw it on YT or instagram. Maybe their bags were stuffed prior to making the videos. Maybe they bought a display piece? Who knows. Your bag looks fine, even when the canvas have been folded really hard creating sharp edges they really bounce back just from normal use and stuffing


I didn't think they folded the nano speedy but maybe you're right


----------



## castortroy666

natjyl said:


> I didn't think they folded the nano speedy but maybe you're right


No matter if you ask your SA for another bag there are always issues. Some speedys have faded monogram prints, or even scratches on it. Scratches on the leather is another issue, and stitching issues. Piping issues etc. If you really want an instant perfect shape to your bag the Alma is the best choice.

The best thing to do is stuff your bag, if the bag is not stuffed it will fold. Its the best thing to do when you are not using it as well. I dont remember if my speedy was folded, but I remember it only had the strap inside, so it looked like yours, and like I do with all my bags I stuffed it, and within days it got a lot better.


----------



## BULL

natjyl said:


> I didn't think they folded the nano speedy but maybe you're right


Not while storing them, but the production process is folding itself. All Speedies, Keepalls are assembled inside-out, sewn up, and then turned back to their final shape. Bags with stiffer canvas survive this folding step quite gracefully, softer ones can remain weird looking for quite a while. And the small size in the case of this bag brings out other weaknesses of this process that are hidden on a Keepall 50.


----------



## mz_engineer12

Hello,

I noticed cracks on the top sides of my Pochette Accesoires. I received this bag in June and only wore it a handful of times. Is this normal?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## BULL

mz_engineer12 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I noticed cracks on the top sides of my Pochette Accesoires. I received this bag in June and only wore it a handful of times. Is this normal?
> Thanks in advance!
> View attachment 5165467


It might look odd but actually it's part of the design. The canvas on the corner it tucked back under the lining and the zipper, and there is a cut both at the top (which makes the little gap in the canvas on top), and right above the side panel's top. On some pieces they are more tucked in and barely visible, on some they can be quite prominent. They are visible on mine too (6 years old), much less on the other end, and more prominently on this one that you've shown.


----------



## Designer Patroit

snibor said:


> Multiple posts of same thing unnecessary.  I’ve answered in 2 other posts.  Looks fine.  If you’re unhappy return.


Goodness, a bit snarky. These bags are $$$$. Isn’t this the point of this particular thread.


----------



## snibor

Designer Patroit said:


> Goodness, a bit snarky. These bags are $$$$. Isn’t this the point of this particular thread.


I didn’t mean to be snarky.  The person posted at least 4 times the same thing. I answered in 2 of them.  They don’t like multiple posts here.  I think if anyone is unhappy with a purchase they should return. You are free to disagree.    I’ve been a member for almost 15 years.


----------



## castortroy666

ginanicoledo said:


> Just got this speedy B last week, in different lighting I noticed the side strap on the bag has this wrinkle or part that isn’t completely smooth. Should I exchange it? I just don’t want it to crack or damage further
> 
> View attachment 5164012
> 
> 
> View attachment 5164013
> 
> 
> View attachment 5164015
> 
> 
> on a side note- is cracking near the zipper a common problem for speedy bags?


I recently bought a keepall, so its basically the same. I saw maybe 7-8, and half of them had this small wrinkles on the leather straps. The other half had wrinkles in one or both handles. You cant avoid some form of wrinkels on any of these bags. Wrinkles like this can also appear when you use it for the first few times. Its no issue or faulty with the wrinkles being like that.


----------



## gimme_purses

Spicy87 said:


> Hi! I finally bought a DA Speedy, but the stamp seems a little weak (compared to my 11-year old bags). Is this normal with newer bags?


if it’s any consolation, mine looks very weak/light stamping on my keepall.  MIF seems hokey these days but I’m keeping it.


----------



## daydreamflower

I received my key pouch in damier graphite (MIF) and the "L" of the stamping is almost gone lol tbh I'm a biiiiit disappointed. But the piece itself looks fine to me (no "holes", zip is smooth, canvas looks fine etc). Guess the stamping will fade sooner of later so I think i'll keep it. Heard a lot about the quality issues of this piece and I'm afraid i won't find a better piece lol


----------



## Spicy87

gimme_purses said:


> if it’s any consolation, mine looks very weak/light stamping on my keepall.  MIF seems hokey these days but I’m keeping it.



I ended up returning mine after all. Not because of the stamp, but the misaligned canvas near the zipper really bothered me.


----------



## gimme_purses

Spicy87 said:


> I ended up returning mine after all. Not because of the stamp, but the misaligned canvas near the zipper really bothered me.


It’s a shame how the bags are no longer mirror images of the other.  I am dating myself, but once upon a time, all the bags were identical. Hope you’re able to get a great bag soon!


----------



## castortroy666

gimme_purses said:


> It’s a shame how the bags are no longer mirror images of the other.  I am dating myself, but once upon a time, all the bags were identical. Hope you’re able to get a great bag soon!


It really sucks. People are reconsidering selling their bags as well these days, its not just to buy the same bag again some day. You have to find a really good Version of that bag as well * not that easy doing that twice *


----------



## hideawayaqua

Hey guys! Would love to hear your thoughts on this Speedy B 30 that I ordered online. I'm excited to have this added to my collection, however, I feel like the center vachetta stripe is not straight? The bottom right corner looks off too but it doesn't bother me that much. What do you think? Many thanks!


----------



## castortroy666

hideawayaqua said:


> Hey guys! Would love to hear your thoughts on this Speedy B 30 that I ordered online. I'm excited to have this added to my collection, however, I feel like the center vachetta stripe is not straight? The bottom right corner looks off too but it doesn't bother me that much. What do you think? Many thanks!
> 
> View attachment 5169656
> View attachment 5169657
> View attachment 5169658


I see what you mean. But the stripe is in the middle of the bottom piping, and meets the zipper dead on top. Have you tried to stuff it more and see if it changes? Feels like my eyes are playing tricks on me. Everything else looks right, but it does seem off center in a way


----------



## BULL

hideawayaqua said:


> Hey guys! Would love to hear your thoughts on this Speedy B 30 that I ordered online. I'm excited to have this added to my collection, however, I feel like the center vachetta stripe is not straight? The bottom right corner looks off too but it doesn't bother me that much. What do you think? Many thanks!
> 
> View attachment 5169656
> View attachment 5169657
> View attachment 5169658


The vertical band looks very straight. What doesn't is actually the piping itself. The flowers indicate in the bottom right corner, that less canvas was tucked under the piping when sewn. At least that is what I see in the pics.


----------



## castortroy666

BULL said:


> The vertical band looks very straight. What doesn't is actually the piping itself. The flowers indicate in the bottom right corner, that less canvas was tucked under the piping when sewn. At least that is what I see in the pics.


I cant see the piping fully on the right side but looks like there is more there if she stuff it really good. Maybe then the bag Will change its shape a Little and drag the leather stripe in place perhaps

It looks like it need some fluff and puff


----------



## hideawayaqua

Thank you both @castortroy666 & @BULL! I put more air paper in, I think it looks a lil better now?
Do you think it's worth exchanging? Would love to hear your thoughts. Many thanks!


----------



## castortroy666

hideawayaqua said:


> Thank you both @castortroy666 & @BULL! I put more air paper in, I think it looks a lil better now?
> Do you think it's worth exchanging? Would love to hear your thoughts. Many thanks!
> 
> View attachment 5169961
> View attachment 5169962


It looks like it folds a Little in the middle, or a few inches below the top. The canvas goes in a Little. Can you stuff it Even more there? Just push the canvas out more on the side. Sometimes you need to stuff it really good  Its starting to look better 

Maybe you can stuff it with a pillow, or some socks or t shirts if there is no room for air paper. I use mostly pillows of all sizes myself


----------



## for3v3rz

My Victorine in Mono brown color, the snap button closer makes clicking nose when you press on it to close it. The snap also clicks in the closed position. Sounds like the snap closer is loose. I have other Victorine wallets in other prints and the snap buttons doesn't click loosely. I also went to the stores and all of them in the same mono brown color clicks. Wondering if yours do the same.


----------



## natjyl

Asking for someone not on TPF, purchased via a reseller so can't return. It's the large pochette from MPA world tour set.
I've seen some MPA with similar issues but not as bad as this. Just wanting to know if there's anything that can be done for it, purchased a organiser but that hasn't helped either. 
Thanks all


----------



## Sunshine mama

natjyl said:


> Asking for someone not on TPF, purchased via a reseller so can't return. It's the large pochette from MPA world tour set.
> I've seen some MPA with similar issues but not as bad as this. Just wanting to know if there's anything that can be done for it, purchased a organiser but that hasn't helped either.
> Thanks all


I would like to know also. 
I had gotten a mini pochette with a bottom like this,  but I returned  mine as it wouldn't straighten.  I placed mine stuffed in the hot sun thinking it may"iron" it out but it didn't help. 
Hope there's a solution for this,  as I currently see a lot of pieces like this unfortunately.


----------



## natjyl

Sunshine mama said:


> I would like to know also.
> I had gotten a mini pochette with a bottom like this,  but I returned  mine as it wouldn't straighten.  I placed mine stuffed in the hot sun thinking it may"iron" it out but it didn't help.
> Hope there's a solution for this,  as I currently see a lot of pieces like this unfortunately.


I was also thinking the same RE the sun  good to know that it probably wouldn't work on this one either. That's great you got to return! Not even sure if it's repairable if it was brought into the store.


----------



## castortroy666

natjyl said:


> Asking for someone not on TPF, purchased via a reseller so can't return. It's the large pochette from MPA world tour set.
> I've seen some MPA with similar issues but not as bad as this. Just wanting to know if there's anything that can be done for it, purchased a organiser but that hasn't helped either.
> Thanks all


Have you tried to stuff it with something heavy, and let it stand on a table? Its not structured it can be crooked like that, and just as easily reshaped if you stuff it and give it some days.


----------



## Alebeth

Hi! I am new to LV and would appreciate all of your expertise. I was very excited to get my first speedy bandouliere 30 in the monogram print. However, there are bumps or ridges along both sides of the zipper corresponding to the layering of the materials sewn. Also the zipper is a little off center and there are a lot of little wrinkles on one handle. It’s the ridges that bother me the most. I have never seen it in photos so I was wondering if this is normal? Thinking about returning. Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## castortroy666

Alebeth said:


> Hi! I am new to LV and would appreciate all of your expertise. I was very excited to get my first speedy bandouliere 30 in the monogram print. However, there are bumps or ridges along both sides of the zipper corresponding to the layering of the materials sewn. Also the zipper is a little off center and there are a lot of little wrinkles on one handle. It’s the ridges that bother me the most. I have never seen it in photos so I was wondering if this is normal? Thinking about returning. Thanks so much for your help!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5170760
> View attachment 5170761
> View attachment 5170762
> View attachment 5170763
> View attachment 5170764


The bump on the canvas is just the leather tabs on the inside of the interior. If your bag have pockets on the inside, you will get this "bumps" They all look like this. Its almost impossible to avoid these wrinkles, many speedys have them on the leather stripes on the sides of the bag, which I think is worse. On my speedys and Keepalls, almsot all of them have one or both handles with wrinkles. Even if you buy a bag with a smooth handle, they can wrinkle very easily. The good thing it is not very visible under there. The zipper is almost perfect sewn onto the bag, I would keep it personally. Why risk a zipper that is even more crooked, or have a bag with more wrinkles on the side stripes. Yours looks very nice, good canvas print as well. Many speedys these days have these faded weak monogram prints which I dont like.

Im a picky buyer myself, and have gone through 5-10 of the same bags, before choosing one. I have learned that they all have a couple of flaws. These bags are never 100 % perfect even if its LV and its expensive. An issue/fault could be a stitch, the glazing, piping or something else. If you find a bag thats 95% perfect like yours, you have a very good bag.


----------



## Alebeth

castortroy666 said:


> The bump on the canvas is just the leather tabs on the inside of the interior. If your bag have pockets on the inside, you will get this "bumps" They all look like this. Its almost impossible to avoid these wrinkles, many speedys have them on the leather stripes on the sides of the bag, which I think is worse. On my speedys and Keepalls, almsot all of them have one or both handles with wrinkles. Even if you buy a bag with a smooth handle, they can wrinkle very easily. The good thing it is not very visible under there. The zipper is almost perfect sewn onto the bag, I would keep it personally. Why risk a zipper that is even more crooked, or have a bag with more wrinkles on the side stripes. Yours looks very nice, good canvas print as well. Many speedys these days have these faded weak monogram prints which I dont like.
> 
> Im a picky buyer myself, and have gone through 5-10 of the same bags, before choosing one. I have learned that they all have a couple of flaws. These bags are never 100 % perfect even if its LV and its expensive. An issue/fault could be a stitch, the glazing, piping or something else. If you find a bag thats 95% perfect like yours, you have a very good bag.


Hi! Thanks so much for reply and expertise! I really appreciate your detailed response. It gives me a lot of reassurance. The zipper and mild wrinkles in the handle and side leather strip(I discovered it after I originally posted) I can pretty easily accept. I guess the bumps where the handle tabs and pocket are sewn in are just so pronounced. The bumps are less obvious on other side of the zipper. May I ask if you would know if the bumps will recede over time with use? I took some other photos with the bag inflated. Thanks SO MUCH again!


----------



## castortroy666

Alebeth said:


> Hi! Thanks so much for reply and expertise! I really appreciate your detailed response. It gives me a lot of reassurance. The zipper and mild wrinkles in the handle and side leather strip(I discovered it after I originally posted) I can pretty easily accept. I guess the bumps where the handle tabs and pocket are sewn in are just so pronounced. The bumps are less obvious on other side of the zipper. May I ask if you would know if the bumps will recede over time with use? I took some other photos with the bag inflated. Thanks SO MUCH again!
> View attachment 5171827
> View attachment 5171828
> View attachment 5171829
> View attachment 5171830


Im glad I could help! Its a really good looking bag! Its leather from a dead animal so sometimes it have spots and marks on it, I have even seen dents in the leather and wrinkles from top to bottom. The bumps you see in the canvas will not go away, thats how every single bag looks like. I have bought 3 speedys, they all have the "bumps"

In the Louis Vuitton Keepall forum, people ask about the exact same thing. The keepall also have this bumps where the inside pocket goes along. Many people think something is wrong there as well, but this is just a sign of a proper authentic Louis Vuitton bag. Its just how the craftsmanship looks like. I have it on my keepall 55 I bought last week as well, as all my older bags also have.

You should just use and enjoy your bag. When you are not using it, just put a big pillow in it, and creases and folds in the canvas will be less visible as well.


----------



## Alebeth

Oops!


----------



## Alebeth

castortroy666 said:


> Im glad I could help! Its a really good looking bag! Its leather from a dead animal so sometimes it have spots and marks on it, I have even seen dents in the leather and wrinkles from top to bottom. The bumps you see in the canvas will not go away, thats how every single bag looks like. I have bought 3 speedys, they all have the "bumps"
> 
> In the Louis Vuitton Keepall forum, people ask about the exact same thing. The keepall also have this bumps where the inside pocket goes along. Many people think something is wrong there as well, but this is just a sign of a proper authentic Louis Vuitton bag. Its just how the craftsmanship looks like. I have it on my keepall 55 I bought last week as well, as all my older bags also have.
> 
> You should just use and enjoy your bag. When you are not using it, just put a big pillow in it, and creases and folds in the canvas will be less visible as well.



Thanks so much again! I am so grateful for your feedback. I don't want to be over picky nor under picky, so really appreciate your knowledge. And you sound like you have the most amazing LV collection!  Thanks again!


----------



## castortroy666

Alebeth said:


> Thanks so much again! I am so grateful for your feedback. I don't want to be over picky nor under picky, so really appreciate your knowledge. And you sound like you have the most amazing LV collection!  Thanks again!


Your welcome   Its good to be picky, because LV is expensive, but then accept minor "issues", that some people would not even notice at all. Often you are the only person that actually can see the "flaw" Then its time to stop worrying and love the bag.

I have been collecting for many years now, I have bought everything from key holders to big luggage pieces. I love every piece with or without flaws  They all will get a scratch as well with use, but you just need to love that as well LOL


----------



## Alebeth

castortroy666 said:


> Your welcome   Its good to be picky, because LV is expensive, but then accept minor "issues", that some people would not even notice at all. Often you are the only person that actually can see the "flaw" Then its time to stop worrying and love the bag.
> 
> I have been collecting for many years now, I have bought everything from key holders to big luggage pieces. I love every piece with or without flaws  They all will get a scratch as well with use, but you just need to love that as well LOL


Yes, I am in full agreement with you! We need to expect minor imperfections as each piece is unique.

Congratulations on your amazing collection! What a dream!

Again, my profuse thanks for all of your expertise and sound advice! Best wishes!


----------



## _vee

Hi everyone. I received my Key Pouch in DA today and was just wondering if the glazing looks normal. Thank you in advance!


----------



## castortroy666

_vee said:


> Hi everyone. I received my Key Pouch in DA today and was just wondering if the glazing looks normal. Thank you in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5175616


Its a little rough on the right side. the azur is white, so all imperfections become more visible. Some bubbles and dents are normal, but it would bother me. Try to take it to the store and compare with others, or order a new one on the website within the 30 days, compare the two and then decide. Its nothing wrong with it, but a little sloppy with the glazing


----------



## _vee

castortroy666 said:


> Its a little rough on the right side. the azur is white, so all imperfections become more visible. Some bubbles and dents are normal, but it would bother me. Try to take it to the store and compare with others, or order a new one on the website within the 30 days, compare the two and then decide. Its nothing wrong with it, but a little sloppy with the glazing


Thank you for your response! It’s apparently been discontinued but it did pop up online the other day and I was able to order it. I don’t mind as it looks perfect to me, but I just wasn’t sure if this glazing will have issues down the road. I think I’ll leave it unused & try ordering a new one and see which is better.


----------



## castortroy666

_vee said:


> Thank you for your response! It’s apparently been discontinued but it did pop up online the other day and I was able to order it. I don’t mind as it looks perfect to me, but I just wasn’t sure if this glazing will have issues down the road. I think I’ll leave it unused & try ordering a new one and see which is better.


It wont get any worse, its solid. Some people would not notice it at all. But since you noticed, I suggested to look at other options. Some may be better, the same or worse. 

If you open the pouch and look at it with a strong light behind, you can see between the stitches in many of them, other have better sealed stitching that wont let through any light. Thats also something to take in consideration if you are choosing between different pouches.


----------



## _vee

castortroy666 said:


> It wont get any worse, its solid. Some people would not notice it at all. But since you noticed, I suggested to look at other options. Some may be better, the same or worse.
> 
> If you open the pouch and look at it with a strong light behind, you can see between the stitches in many of them, other have better sealed stitching that wont let through any light. Thats also something to take in consideration if you are choosing between different pouches.



I think I mainly noticed bc it’s light! Hopefully I can order another and compare. Thanks, I’ll keep that in mind too.


----------



## iae_kster

Hello all! Not sure if this is the right place but hoping I can get some opinions. I recently bought two Speedy B 25 DE, one in store and one online (the online order took a while so I decided to buy in person) and  1/ the one in store looks fine but I realized a slight misalignment in chaps 2/ the online order looks aligned but the chaps look flat and not puffy…
Would you think the left chap on 1/ (photo attached) is misaligned, too far to the left or am I crazy? (Ps - the back is somehow aligned) 
I am trying to decide what’s worst, misalignment or flat chaps


----------



## brnicutie

mi.kay said:


> I recently purchased the One Handle and only noticed that the strap and the front of the bag looks a little misaligned (rings do not cut off symmetrically)
> I really love this bag and it is very rare which I don't know if I am able to do an exchange.
> Honestly do you think it looks off? Am I being too picky? Or do you think I should return it?
> 
> Thank you all in advance!


It depends on what you can live with. I don't think it looks bad at all. The strap on my PM looks a tad bit off like yours. The average person wouldn't even notice. It's just that we're bag junkies that we notice these things.


----------



## castortroy666

yaekster said:


> Hello all! Not sure if this is the right place but hoping I can get some opinions. I recently bought two Speedy B 25 DE, one in store and one online (the online order took a while so I decided to buy in person) and  1/ the one in store looks fine but I realized a slight misalignment in chaps 2/ the online order looks aligned but the chaps look flat and not puffy…
> Would you think the left chap on 1/ (photo attached) is misaligned, too far to the left or am I crazy? (Ps - the back is somehow aligned)
> I am trying to decide what’s worst, misalignment or flat chaps


I think it looks great.  I was looking for faults but could not find any. The chaps are the same height and perfectly straight as well


----------



## Kdiane

Hi!
Just wanted to find out if this was normal? There are wrinkles here (when I bend it the other way it’s not as noticeable) and it has only happened to the middle leather section of the bandouliere strap of my speedy 25…


----------



## Kdiane

Kdiane said:


> Hi!
> Just wanted to find out if this was normal? There are wrinkles here (when I bend it the other way it’s not as noticeable) and it has only happened to the middle leather section of the bandouliere strap of my speedy 25…
> 
> View attachment 5176573
> 
> 
> View attachment 5176574


I should also mention this bag is almost 2 years old


----------



## Reamie

Hi all, I was just about to take my Empreinte Pochette Metis out for its second ever outing, it’s two and a half weeks old. I was really annoyed to see that on one of the clasps there seems to be a rusting thing going on? It’s been out of its dust bag once, to the play centre for about an hour, where it sat on a chair! Is this normal??? Should I bring it back?


----------



## Reamie

Just checked my Neo Noe and one of the buttons also has a slight rust looking mark, this is only a week old and hasn’t been out yet!


----------



## castortroy666

Reamie said:


> Hi all, I was just about to take my Empreinte Pochette Metis out for its second ever outing, it’s two and a half weeks old. I was really annoyed to see that on one of the clasps there seems to be a rusting thing going on? It’s been out of its dust bag once, to the play centre for about an hour, where it sat on a chair! Is this normal??? Should I bring it back?


Try some brass polish, it can often remove scratches and spots


----------



## Reamie

castortroy666 said:


> Try some brass polish, it can often remove scratches and spots


Would you expect this from their bags, especially when it’s 2 weeks old and been out once?


----------



## castortroy666

Reamie said:


> Would you expect this from their bags, especially when it’s 2 weeks old and been out once?


Actually, one of my silver locks had something like this when it was brand new, I removed it with silvo. I use silvo and brasso on all my silverware, copper and handbags.


----------



## Reamie

gosh I just presume that brand new, €1700, I shouldn’t have to go buy polish to make it as it should be!


----------



## castortroy666

Reamie said:


> gosh I just presume that brand new, €1700, I shouldn’t have to go buy polish to make it as it should be!


I know it happens sometimes, I have seen brand new locks in the LV store that looked like they were picked up from the titanic, spots, and really oxidized, I have seen SAs polish them in the store and they look new and beautiful right after. If you dont want to bother with the polishing you can take it to the store and ask them, but it can happen again with new and old bag hardware.


----------



## Reamie

castortroy666 said:


> I know it happens sometimes, I have seen brand new locks in the LV store that looked like they were picked up from the titanic, spots, and really oxidized, I have seen SAs polish them in the store and they look new and beautiful right after. If you dont want to bother with the polishing you can take it to the store and ask them, but it can happen again with new and old bag hardware.


Thank you, I’m so surprised it’s something people expect and allow from a brand new bag!


----------



## castortroy666

Reamie said:


> Thank you, I’m so surprised it’s something people expect and allow from a brand new bag!


Of course we would rather have it in perfect condition. Its hardware so it can happen, at least its something you can fix. I rather take some polishing over a loose stitch or piping, that I cant fix myself


----------



## castortroy666

Reamie said:


> Thank you, I’m so surprised it’s something people expect and allow from a brand new bag!


Half of LVs customers just look at the bags as status symbols, they never inspect the bags like doctors and look for tiny spots and marks. Then theres the other half that really is invested in their bags and the quality  Imagine how many bags that are being returned for valid/unvalid reasons, that other customers are buying the next day, and they never even notice why the former owner returned it. When someone is on their 4th Pochette metis for glazing issues, there is customers that are buying all of their rejects and are happy with them.


----------



## BULL

That is the section that is bent the most. It would be very weird if it wouldn't wrinkle like that.


----------



## boyoverboard

Yes, looks normal, particularly for two years old, don’t worry.


----------



## runningthrough

LuvChanel55 said:


> I just unboxed a new Palm Springs Mini bag and the strap (like belt loops) seem to have loose threads (one on each side). The loops are still in tact and don't seem to be loose, I've already contacted my Client Advisor. I'm hoping they can just repair the straps and not replace the whole bag because I've already had to wait 3 weeks for this one!
> 
> View attachment 5143973
> 
> 
> View attachment 5143974


that’s horrible go have them replace them!!


----------



## laulau1234

Hi everyone! I was able to get a Palm Springs Mini recently and from my understanding, it is SUPER hard to get your hands on one right now. What do you guys think about the alignment? I know the left flower is off and unfortunately, I do think it bothers me a bit. I'm having a hard time deciding if I should keep it and hopefully get over the minor misalignment or I should return it. But at this point in time, I don't think I can get my hands on another one any time soon, I'm not sure when they will be available again or if I'm lucky enough to get another one and it ends up looking even worse than the current one I have.


----------



## CookieDoh

Hi all!

I just received a brand new Felicie Pochette after waiting for the longest time… but there seems to be a major issue with the flap. There are dents on the outside and a huge crease when I open up the flap. Originally I thought it was maybe just squished and would prop back flat… but it’s not going away. Is this normal???


----------



## Janita

Just purchased a very rare Noe bb and I absolutely love the bag
But I came home ecstatic and filmed my unboxing video, then in close inspection, noticed very very faint water mark and scratches on the bottom.

Seriously,  it's negligible but definitely not looking brand new...

I called CS and the sweet associate told me to bring it back to the boutique.
But they have none of this in the store, just a few out of state.

I am debating if I should try to exchange it, but what if that one is also not perfect?

I keep talking myself into just keeping it, no one cares about the bottom, but it bothers me!!

Hard to see in the pix but what do you  think? Should I just spray apple guard on it and start ignoring it
Or should I just return/exchange it?

I want to be happy with my purchase because I know these are so hard to find!


----------



## LittleStar88

I don't see anything at all. It's on the bottom, doesn't show in the photo... Unless you are going to carry the bag upside-down, I say keep and enjoy! It's a gorgeous bag!!!


----------



## Janita

LittleStar88 said:


> I don't see anything at all. It's on the bottom, doesn't show in the photo... Unless you are going to carry the bag upside-down, I say keep and enjoy! It's a gorgeous bag!!!


lol true   It's really hard to see in the picture, but in RL there are a few faint scratches and a few tiny blue pen mark (dots), but yeah, negligible. Is it natural for the cowhide leather to have wavy marks? I usually buy Damier or leather pieces and first time venturing into Azure with so much vachetta on.


----------



## Janita

CookieDoh said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I just received a brand new Felicie Pochette after waiting for the longest time… but there seems to be a major issue with the flap. There are dents on the outside and a huge crease when I open up the flap. Originally I thought it was maybe just squished and would prop back flat… but it’s not going away. Is this normal???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5179662
> View attachment 5179663
> View attachment 5179664


Hi I think that's a bit too wrinkled, but I am the sensitive type. How about stuffing it overnight and see if it improves?


----------



## _vee

laulau1234 said:


> Hi everyone! I was able to get a Palm Springs Mini recently and from my understanding, it is SUPER hard to get your hands on one right now. What do you guys think about the alignment? I know the left flower is off and unfortunately, I do think it bothers me a bit. I'm having a hard time deciding if I should keep it and hopefully get over the minor misalignment or I should return it. But at this point in time, I don't think I can get my hands on another one any time soon, I'm not sure when they will be available again or if I'm lucky enough to get another one and it ends up looking even worse than the current one I have.


This alignment is one of the best I’ve seen. It’s very rare to find better alignment than this


----------



## _vee

CookieDoh said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I just received a brand new Felicie Pochette after waiting for the longest time… but there seems to be a major issue with the flap. There are dents on the outside and a huge crease when I open up the flap. Originally I thought it was maybe just squished and would prop back flat… but it’s not going away. Is this normal???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5179662
> View attachment 5179663
> View attachment 5179664


That’s not normal at all. I ordered 3 Monogram Felicies online and they were all like that lol. For reference here’s my new MWT Felicie—no dents or creases. Since it’s a structured bag I doubt those dents will get out, and creasing will probably only get worse. I’d definitely return.


----------



## BULL

CookieDoh said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I just received a brand new Felicie Pochette after waiting for the longest time… but there seems to be a major issue with the flap. There are dents on the outside and a huge crease when I open up the flap. Originally I thought it was maybe just squished and would prop back flat… but it’s not going away. Is this normal???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5179662
> View attachment 5179663
> View attachment 5179664


This won't improve. It was simply poorly made.


----------



## BULL

Janita said:


> Just purchased a very rare Noe bb and I absolutely love the bag
> But I came home ecstatic and filmed my unboxing video, then in close inspection, noticed very very faint water mark and scratches on the bottom.
> 
> Seriously,  it's negligible but definitely not looking brand new...
> 
> I called CS and the sweet associate told me to bring it back to the boutique.
> But they have none of this in the store, just a few out of state.
> 
> I am debating if I should try to exchange it, but what if that one is also not perfect?
> 
> I keep talking myself into just keeping it, no one cares about the bottom, but it bothers me!!
> 
> Hard to see in the pix but what do you  think? Should I just spray apple guard on it and start ignoring it
> Or should I just return/exchange it?
> 
> I want to be happy with my purchase because I know these are so hard to find!
> 
> View attachment 5179835
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5179876
> 
> 
> View attachment 5179877
> 
> 
> View attachment 5179884


The pics are too small and too compressed by the forum, so it is very very hard to see details. I see a single very faint "scratch", but I wouldn't even call it that. These Noé bottoms are very porosus pure VVN, and that is prone to these surface scratch-like marks. Mine had these when it was brand new, but after months, I cannot find them. It also had some hard-to-see veins in the leather, that is also natural. Those veins are the ones that get way more pronounced when the leather is drummed to be a Clémence Taurillon or something similar. The only thing I don't like are the small dots. Actually that is why I didn't buy the first Noé that was shown, and asked for another. It might really be just a tint mark, but the slightest chance of it being a mould spot is scary for me.


----------



## Aliluvlv

CookieDoh said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I just received a brand new Felicie Pochette after waiting for the longest time… but there seems to be a major issue with the flap. There are dents on the outside and a huge crease when I open up the flap. Originally I thought it was maybe just squished and would prop back flat… but it’s not going away. Is this normal???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5179662
> View attachment 5179663
> View attachment 5179664


This makes me sad. I'm sorry but I would  definitely try to exchange this.


----------



## Loriad

CookieDoh said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I just received a brand new Felicie Pochette after waiting for the longest time… but there seems to be a major issue with the flap. There are dents on the outside and a huge crease when I open up the flap. Originally I thought it was maybe just squished and would prop back flat… but it’s not going away. Is this normal???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5179662
> View attachment 5179663
> View attachment 5179664


Oh no. Sorry. I would send that back.


----------



## CookieDoh

Thank you all!!! I will be taking it back to the store for return or exchange (if they have any )


----------



## laulau1234

_vee said:


> This alignment is one of the best I’ve seen. It’s very rare to find better alignment than this



I think it looks more aligned from far away. But this is what it looks like up close!


----------



## _vee

laulau1234 said:


> I think it looks more aligned from far away. But this is what it looks like up close!


It looks perfectly fine imo but if you don’t like it, def exchange or return.


----------



## brnicutie

laulau1234 said:


> I think it looks more aligned from far away. But this is what it looks like up close!


It's slightly off, but a lot better than most that I've seen. Check out the thread on the PSM. You'll see some really messed up ones.





						LV Mini Palm Springs Backpack
					

So adorable, had to get it! :) A little edgy, a lot of fun!  (excuse the messy background and smudgy mirror :P)




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## Janita

BULL said:


> The pics are too small and too compressed by the forum, so it is very very hard to see details. I see a single very faint "scratch", but I wouldn't even call it that. These Noé bottoms are very porosus pure VVN, and that is prone to these surface scratch-like marks. Mine had these when it was brand new, but after months, I cannot find them. It also had some hard-to-see veins in the leather, that is also natural. Those veins are the ones that get way more pronounced when the leather is drummed to be a Clémence Taurillon or something similar. The only thing I don't like are the small dots. Actually that is why I didn't buy the first Noé that was shown, and asked for another. It might really be just a tint mark, but the slightest chance of it being a mould spot is scary for me.


Thank you so much. Mold spot!  i didn't even think about that!! They look like tiny little blue pen marks, but why blue?? I was leaning towards just keeping it because of the hassle, but if there is a chance they are mold marks, that's not good 
Thanks so much!


----------



## Sunshine mama

laulau1234 said:


> Hi everyone! I was able to get a Palm Springs Mini recently and from my understanding, it is SUPER hard to get your hands on one right now. What do you guys think about the alignment? I know the left flower is off and unfortunately, I do think it bothers me a bit. I'm having a hard time deciding if I should keep it and hopefully get over the minor misalignment or I should return it. But at this point in time, I don't think I can get my hands on another one any time soon, I'm not sure when they will be available again or if I'm lucky enough to get another one and it ends up looking even worse than the current one I have.


I'd be quite satisfied with this one.  It looks really good. The circle right above the tab is totally centered,  so that is a good sign.


----------



## jane

I received my Odeon MM yesterday and while I love the bag, I almost immediately noticed a strange straight line running up and down the front. Upon closer inspection, it looked and felt like some kind of error was made during the coating process. The line is raised, almost like a scar. I could not unsee it, and for $2000, you bet this bag better be flawless. This piece of canvas should have been discarded.

I called client services this morning and they are overnighting a new one to me. While the company at a high level may be very frustrating, their customer service, especially concierge, is still really good! Here's a photo I took of the front before I packed it back up.


----------



## Sunshine mama

jane said:


> I received my Odeon MM yesterday and while I love the bag, I almost immediately noticed a strange straight line running up and down the front. Upon closer inspection, it looked and felt like some kind of error was made during the coating process. The line is raised, almost like a scar. I could not unsee it, and for $2000, you bet this bag better be flawless. This piece of canvas should have been discarded.
> 
> I called client services this morning and they are overnighting a new one to me. While the company at a high level may be very frustrating, their customer service, especially concierge, is still really good! Here's a photo I took of the front before I packed it back up.
> 
> View attachment 5181019


I didn't know whether to give a frown or a love face. It was sad you got a bad piece, but happy you got a replacement right away.


----------



## jane

Sunshine mama said:


> I didn't know whether to give a frown or a love face. It was sad you got a bad piece, but happy you got a replacement right away.



Thank you. I considered doing the exchange process but I didn't want to wait two or three weeks! Apart from the ridge in the canvas coating, I love this bag in this size. I know now the pm would have been way too small for me.


----------



## Sunshine mama

jane said:


> Thank you. I considered doing the exchange process but I didn't want to wait two or three weeks! Apart from the ridge in the canvas coating, I love this bag in this size. I know now the pm would have been way too small for me.


I I love DE bags, and I also love comfy flat bags, so I'm very tempted!


----------



## castortroy666

jane said:


> I received my Odeon MM yesterday and while I love the bag, I almost immediately noticed a strange straight line running up and down the front. Upon closer inspection, it looked and felt like some kind of error was made during the coating process. The line is raised, almost like a scar. I could not unsee it, and for $2000, you bet this bag better be flawless. This piece of canvas should have been discarded.
> 
> I called client services this morning and they are overnighting a new one to me. While the company at a high level may be very frustrating, their customer service, especially concierge, is still really good! Here's a photo I took of the front before I packed it back up.
> 
> View attachment 5181019


All the canvas pieces have som scars like that but this is to visible and to much


----------



## jane

castortroy666 said:


> All the canvas pieces have som scars like that but this is to visible and to much



Yeah this looked and felt like a mistake. I even went over all my other DE pieces and saw nothing like this.


----------



## jane

Sunshine mama said:


> I I love DE bags, and I also love comfy flat bags, so I'm very tempted!



I took a mod shot with it on my shoulder yesterday. I'm 5' 1", 122#


----------



## laulau1234

brnicutie said:


> It's slightly off, but a lot better than most that I've seen. Check out the thread on the PSM. You'll see some really messed up ones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LV Mini Palm Springs Backpack
> 
> 
> So adorable, had to get it! :) A little edgy, a lot of fun!  (excuse the messy background and smudgy mirror :P)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com



Yes, I definitely agree! I've seen some pretty messed up ones so compared to those, mine is pretty good. Sometimes it's hard to remember these are handmade so that every bag will be unique and it's near impossible to get a 100% "perfect" bag. But I'm sure everyone hopes to get something near perfect since we pay so much for these!! I've checked with my SA and with client services and there are currently no palm springs mini available anywhere in California so there is no option to exchange and the chances of repurchasing are basically zero..... unless you're able to score one online. I haven't seen them restock it at all!


----------



## laulau1234

_vee said:


> It looks perfectly fine imo but if you don’t like it, def exchange or return.



Yeah, you're totally right! I think the overall bag is in really good condition. I think I got spooked by all the things people were writing about what's wrong with their palm springs mini. Mine doesn't have any of those problems besides the slight misalignment. I think I am just being overly picky haha!


----------



## brnicutie

laulau1234 said:


> Yes, I definitely agree! I've seen some pretty messed up ones so compared to those, mine is pretty good. Sometimes it's hard to remember these are handmade so that every bag will be unique and it's near impossible to get a 100% "perfect" bag. But I'm sure everyone hopes to get something near perfect since we pay so much for these!! I've checked with my SA and with client services and there are currently no palm springs mini available anywhere in California so there is no option to exchange and the chances of repurchasing are basically zero..... unless you're able to score one online. I haven't seen them restock it at all!


My CA got me a PSM and OTG MM reverse last month. My PSM was perfect. However, my OTG stitching on the right was about a millimeter off. I could tell but I’m sure most people wouldn’t notice it. I knew that if I returned it I would have to wait a long time for another one.  I kept it and am happy using it.


----------



## castortroy666

brnicutie said:


> My CA got me a PSM and OTG MM reverse last month. My PSM was perfect. However, my OTG stitching on the right was about a millimeter off. I could tell but I’m sure most people wouldn’t notice it. I knew that if I returned it I would have to wait a long time for another one.  I kept it and am happy using it.


It could be worse, it could be 2 mm   1 mm off is very usual on most items IMO


----------



## brnicutie

castortroy666 said:


> It could be worse, it could be 2 mm   1 mm off is very usual on most items IMO


I totally agree. We’re such bag addicts that we expect everything to be perfect. Sometimes I need to remind myself that if it’s a minor flaw it’s ok.


----------



## castortroy666

brnicutie said:


> I totally agree. We’re such bag addicts that we expect everything to be perfect. Sometimes I need to remind myself that if it’s a minor flaw it’s ok.


I know, lol. I have felt like a crazy person when I have looked at 7 of the same bags/wallets and found faults in all of them, and my friends cant notice anything wrong in any of them   Most SAs says no products are perfect, and thats my opinion as well after buying LV for many years. You just have to say its not perfect but its OK


----------



## brnicutie

jane said:


> I took a mod shot with it on my shoulder yesterday. I'm 5' 1", 122#
> 
> View attachment 5181054


The bag looks great on you.


----------



## castortroy666

brnicutie said:


> The bag looks great on you.


Agreed, Damier Ebene looks so good with pink, that speedy on that table would look great with that outfit as well


----------



## jane

castortroy666 said:


> Agreed, Damier Ebene looks so good with pink, that speedy on that table would look great with that outfit as well



Thank you! I love how versatile both damier and monogram are. A long time ago, a SA showed me how the checkerboard print is actually both black and brown, and that's what makes it more neutral.


----------



## castortroy666

jane said:


> Thank you! I love how versatile both damier and monogram are. A long time ago, a SA showed me how the checkerboard print is actually both black and brown, and that's what makes it more neutral.


Your welcome! Thats right, the print is simple yet complex in its structure.

At the moment im looking into buying a new keepall 45 in DE, I have a few of them in monogram, but the DE looks so good. The monogram is amazing, but if your wearing patterns it can look a little busy, DE calms down the oufits in a classy way IMO


----------



## castortroy666

for3v3rz said:


> My Victorine in Mono brown color, the snap button closer makes clicking nose when you press on it to close it. The snap also clicks in the closed position. Sounds like the snap closer is loose. I have other Victorine wallets in other prints and the snap buttons doesn't click loosely. I also went to the stores and all of them in the same mono brown color clicks. Wondering if yours do the same.


I have many LV pieces with buttons, some of them are super tight when you lock them, and others have more wiggle room. It seems like its 50-50. Even on my kirigami pochette two of them are looser, and the third small one is super tight.

If you look at the button, there are two wires on each side. Where the wires are closer together, the tighter the button snaps. On the buttons where there are more wiggle room, the wires have more space between them.


----------



## laulau1234

brnicutie said:


> My CA got me a PSM and OTG MM reverse last month. My PSM was perfect. However, my OTG stitching on the right was about a millimeter off. I could tell but I’m sure most people wouldn’t notice it. I knew that if I returned it I would have to wait a long time for another one.  I kept it and am happy using it.



Wow that's great! You're very lucky to get a perfect PSM. I went in store to try to get one but the CA said there was only ten left in the entire country, it's basically sold out everywhere and that they didn't have any available. Then the very next day... he texts me and says he has a PSM. I ended up buying it but I'm pretty sure I ended up with a return. But same thought process as you, if I returned it, I don't know how long I will have to wait to get another one and the new one might end up even worse. So, I'm just gonna enjoy my bag!


----------



## AnZakMum

Hi Everyone,
I need your opinion on my one week old NeoNoe Caramel.
The tab leather on one side is prestine but on the other side I noticed the black glazing goes into the Caramel leather. 
Here is the photo. Please advise do you think this is normal coz the bag is handmade? would it bother you if your bag like this?
I tried to accept and enjoy the bag but my eyes can’t stop looking at it . I haven’t use it yet. Really appreciate all your opinion. TIA


----------



## AnZakMum

AnZakMum said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I need your opinion on my one week old NeoNoe Caramel.
> The tab leather on one side is prestine but on the other side I noticed the black glazing goes into the Caramel leather.
> Here is the photo. Please advise do you think this is normal coz the bag is handmade? would it bother you if your bag like this?
> I tried to accept and enjoy the bag but my eyes can’t stop looking at it . I haven’t use it yet. Really appreciate all your opinion. TIA


 
Here is the photo on the other side that perfect for me.


----------



## castortroy666

AnZakMum said:


> Here is the photo on the other side that perfect for me.


Its a little more sloppy on one side, but so many bags are just like that. Its not that bad IMO. Go to the store and check out another and see if its any better or worse, or maybe the same.


----------



## AnZakMum

castortroy666 said:


> Its a little more sloppy on one side, but so many bags are just like that. Its not that bad IMO. Go to the store and check out another and see if its any better or worse, or maybe the same.



Thanks for your prompt reply, really appreciate it.
Stores are closed due to lockdown here in Melbourne and this bag is not available online. Do you think it worth to keep it or better exchange it? if exchange no guarantee would get better bag right?  oh dilema Thanks.


----------



## castortroy666

AnZakMum said:


> Thanks for your prompt reply, really appreciate it.
> Stores are closed due to lockdown here in Melbourne and this bag is not available online. Do you think it worth to keep it or better exchange it? if exchange no guarantee would get better bag right?  oh dilema Thanks.


Your welcome! You could get a much worse looking bag, you really dont know. You could get faded canvas, wrinkles on the leather that would be more visible to the eye. If the stitching is good, and there are no scratches on the bag, I would keep it myself. I have made the mistake of changing a bag with minor flaws myself, end ended up with more issues that made me miss my previous bag


----------



## AnZakMum

castortroy666 said:


> You could get a much worse looking bag, you really dont know. You could get faded canvas, wrinkles on the leather that would be more visible to the eye. If the stitching is good, and there are no scratches on the bag, I would keep it myself. I have made the mistake of changing a bag with minor flaws myself, end ended up with more issues that made me miss my previous bag



Yes that’s worry me too coz I made mistake of changing a popular barely no stock bag and I prefered the previous one but it was gone. This bag is barely available in stores and online too. Thank you so much for your advice.


----------



## castortroy666

AnZakMum said:


> Yes that’s worry me too coz I made mistake of changing a popular barely no stock bag and I prefered the previous one but it was gone. This bag is barely available in stores and online too. Thank you so much for your advice.


I actually have the same "flaw" you have on one of my bags. I didnt notice it until I had owned the bag for about a year, when I had to remove a stain. I noticed it, but forgot about it after I cleaned the bag. Its not perfect, but not that bad either.


----------



## k5ml3k

I posted this in the bumbag thread but I figured might as well post it here…

Hi all - just wanted to get your opinion on this strap. The bag is in otherwise perfect condition and I actually didn’t notice this until I adjusted the strap but for those that adjusted your strap, did yours have the same creases? They’re not terrible but there’s definitely a kink there. Not sure if this is something all of the bumbags have naturally…not exactly sure how it would be avoidable unless it’s maybe brand spanking new, like made last week? Lol. Thank you!


----------



## castortroy666

k5ml3k said:


> I posted this in the bumbag thread but I figured might as well post it here…
> 
> Hi all - just wanted to get your opinion on this strap. The bag is in otherwise perfect condition and I actually didn’t notice this until I adjusted the strap but for those that adjusted your strap, did yours have the same creases? They’re not terrible but there’s definitely a kink there. Not sure if this is something all of the bumbags have naturally…not exactly sure how it would be avoidable unless it’s maybe brand spanking new, like made last week? Lol. Thank you!


Looks like normal bending and wrinkling. You can try to massage the leather, just bend it back and forth.


----------



## LuckyBitch

jane said:


> I took a mod shot with it on my shoulder yesterday. I'm 5' 1", 122#
> 
> View attachment 5181054


The bag looks great on you. I'm 5'1" also, is your bag the pm or mm? Thanks.


----------



## BULL

AnZakMum said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I need your opinion on my one week old NeoNoe Caramel.
> The tab leather on one side is prestine but on the other side I noticed the black glazing goes into the Caramel leather.
> Here is the photo. Please advise do you think this is normal coz the bag is handmade? would it bother you if your bag like this?
> I tried to accept and enjoy the bag but my eyes can’t stop looking at it . I haven’t use it yet. Really appreciate all your opinion. TIA


Wish they were handmade  These are typical Vuitton edges, and to be honest, from the better batches. So as all the others said, I'd also recommend you to keep it, it doesn't feel like a dealbreaker to me.


----------



## jane

LuckyBitch said:


> The bag looks great on you. I'm 5'1" also, is your bag the pm or mm? Thanks.



It's the MM size, I love it.


----------



## AnZakMum

BULL said:


> Wish they were handmade  These are typical Vuitton edges, and to be honest, from the better batches. So as all the others said, I'd also recommend you to keep it, it doesn't feel like a dealbreaker to me.



Thanks for your feedback, I really appreciated it. I read on other thread and I think it was you shared the video on how they do the side glazing with the machine. Thanks to you and others who gave me your kind opinions, I will keep the bag.  Thank you everyone.


----------



## lucasism

I also have wrinkle problem with keepall


----------



## Madrye28

If the wrinkling is where the bag is folded, it’s unavoidable, unfortunately. Leather wrinkles at stress points regardless of the quality of the leather. Do you have a picture to share?  It will certainly help with our opinions


----------



## chaneljunkie2020

ginanicoledo said:


> Just got this speedy B last week, in different lighting I noticed the side strap on the bag has this wrinkle or part that isn’t completely smooth. Should I exchange it? I just don’t want it to crack or damage further
> 
> View attachment 5164012
> 
> 
> View attachment 5164013
> 
> 
> View attachment 5164015
> 
> 
> on a side note- is cracking near the zipper a common problem for speedy bags?


I received my speedy today and the sides are just like yours. I’m going to deal with it because it’s a hard fine.


----------



## k5ml3k

castortroy666 said:


> Looks like normal bending and wrinkling. You can try to massage the leather, just bend it back and forth.


Thank you! Just wanted to make sure it was normal for a brand new item. I was worried it was a return since the date code said it was made in May…


----------



## castortroy666

k5ml3k said:


> Thank you! Just wanted to make sure it was normal for a brand new item. I was worried it was a return since the date code said it was made in May…


Date codes does not matter. The bag could just have been lying in a storage room for a while. I recently rammed a door hard into my tote bag leather strap, and it looked really bad. But I massaged and bent it for a few minutes and the creases went away.

Normal use of the bag will also take care of creases after a while.


----------



## k5ml3k

castortroy666 said:


> Date codes does not matter. The bag could just have been lying in a storage room for a while. I recently rammed a door hard into my tote bag leather strap, and it looked really bad. But I massaged and bent it for a few minutes and the creases went away.
> 
> Normal use of the bag will also take care of creases after a while.


Ok will try that. Thank you so much! You put my crazy mind at ease ☺️


----------



## castortroy666

k5ml3k said:


> Ok will try that. Thank you so much! You put my crazy mind at ease ☺


Your welcome. We all get crazy sometimes with LV   My date codes have varied from 10 days old, to several months as well, I only care about the quality of the bag, It really dont matter if its a display piece or a return. The new items from the "back" at the stores, could have been returns or previous display models. My SA once told me 20% of all buys are done on impulse, so many people do in fact have a returned item without knowing.


----------



## PMichelle

Hi All!

I was finally able to locate a mini Pochette in monogram but the alignment seems off. Does this appear normal? I’ve never owned or seen one in person so wasn’t sure. Any input would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## castortroy666

PMichelle said:


> Hi All!
> 
> I was finally able to locate a mini Pochette in monogram but the alignment seems off. Does this appear normal? I’ve never owned or seen one in person so wasn’t sure. Any input would be greatly appreciated!


It looks normal, try to stuff it, fill it up a bit.


----------



## PMichelle

castortroy666 said:


> It looks normal, try to stuff it, fill it up a bit.


Noted! Will try that upon receipt. This was a photo taken by SA, if the patterns do not align on the top and bottom canvas pieces, would it be worth to exchange?


----------



## castortroy666

PMichelle said:


> Noted! Will try that upon receipt. This was a photo taken by SA, if the patterns do not align on the top and bottom canvas pieces, would it be worth to exchange?


They do not always align, but you can compare with other purses to see if there is any difference. Personally I wouldnt mind if they didnt align. Im more concerned with good printed canvas, stitches, no scratches.


----------



## PMichelle

castortroy666 said:


> They do not always align, but you can compare with other purses to see if there is any difference. Personally I wouldnt mind if they didnt align. Im more concerned with good printed canvas, stitches, no scratches.


Perfectly noted! It did look a bit faded in other photos so I’ll post actual photo once the items received. Thanks again for your help!


----------



## castortroy666

PMichelle said:


> Perfectly noted! It did look a bit faded in other photos so I’ll post actual photo once the items received. Thanks again for your help!


Your welcome! It looks good from the one picture I see. If the bag had an insert, it would fill out more evenly at the bottom.


----------



## PMichelle

castortroy666 said:


> Your welcome! It looks good from the one picture I see. If the bag had an insert, it would fill out more evenly at the bottom.


The other photo sent by SA last night.  Guess it’s hard to tell but this made me feel the print was slightly faded.


----------



## castortroy666

PMichelle said:


> The other photo sent by SA last night.  Guess it’s hard to tell but this made me feel the print was slightly faded.


This is not faded at all. Faded is more like the bag to the left here, yours look more like the one the right.


----------



## PMichelle

castortroy666 said:


> This is not faded at all. Faded is more like the bag to the left here, yours look more like the one the right.
> View attachment 5188938


Thank you again!


----------



## _vee

PMichelle said:


> The other photo sent by SA last night.  Guess it’s hard to tell but this made me feel the print was slightly faded.


Canvas looks good to me! I stuffed my mini pochettes with socks and that got rid of any creases in the canvas


----------



## Love_N_Lune

CookieDoh said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I just received a brand new Felicie Pochette after waiting for the longest time… but there seems to be a major issue with the flap. There are dents on the outside and a huge crease when I open up the flap. Originally I thought it was maybe just squished and would prop back flat… but it’s not going away. Is this normal???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5179662
> View attachment 5179663
> View attachment 5179664


This bag looks like it was man-handled…the three dents appear as finger indentations. I purchased a Felicie two wears ago and it did not look like that nor does it now. Return!


----------



## juju2016

lvaddict443 said:


> My Alma bb came today and I noticed this tiny hole/puncture on the bottom of the bag. Am I being too picky? The bag is made in the USA so I'm not sure if I'm just trying to find an excuse to return and hope for a MIF...would you return this?


YES!


----------



## juju2016

Love_N_Lune said:


> This bag looks like it was man-handled…the three dents appear as finger indentations. I purchased a Felicie two wears ago and it did not look like that nor does it now. Return!


I just received the metis pochette monogram, and it too had weird striations on half of the vachetta handle. Returned ASAP.


----------



## castortroy666

juju2016 said:


> I just received the metis pochette monogram, and it too had weird striations on half of the vachetta handle. Returned ASAP.


Did you take a picture of it?


----------



## PMichelle

PMichelle said:


> Thank you again!


Received my exchanged PM in Reverse but the print on this one is super faded compared to the first defective bag received and I see the top handle leather is scratched off. Am I being too picky? I was told to exchange by SA but feel bad  I felt to see if it’s some sort of residue that can be removed but it’s actually scraped off.


----------



## castortroy666

PMichelle said:


> Received my exchanged PM in Reverse but the print on this one is super faded compared to the first defective bag received and I see the top handle leather is scratched off. Am I being too picky? I was told to exchange by SA but feel bad  I felt to see if it’s some sort of residue that can be removed but it’s actually scraped off.


The handle does not look good if its scratched. Do you have any other LV items to compare the canvas to? Its hard to tell from one picture, different lighting can make the bag look more faded as well.


----------



## PMichelle

castortroy666 said:


> The handle does not look good if its scratched. Do you have any other LV items to compare the canvas to? Its hard to tell from one picture, different lighting can make the bag look more faded as well.


never thought of that, LOL sorry i'm totally new at this! Also just got my mini Pochette and you were right! Print is much darker in person!


----------



## castortroy666

PMichelle said:


> never thought of that, LOL sorry i'm totally new at this! Also just got my mini Pochette and you were right! Print is much darker in person!


Great looking pochette! When I line up all my monogram pieces they all have different color variations, shine and some are more faded than others. Its impossible to get all in the same look. In some bags the canvas is more dark chocolate, or light brown, and even the LV logo can have hints of yellow, green or even purple in it.


----------



## Reamie

Hi all, my grand palais seems to be molting! There is a white residue type coming off the edges of the strap and bag and the clochette. It’s strange, in some places it comes off in others it doesn’t. It’s very noticeable as it is so white! Also there is one spot on the strap where there seems to be a bit of sealant missing on the strap. It’s tiny, so you think it would be a cause to worry?


----------



## castortroy666

Reamie said:


> Hi all, my grand palais seems to be molting! There is a white residue type coming off the edges of the strap and bag and the clochette. It’s strange, in some places it comes off in others it doesn’t. It’s very noticeable as it is so white! Also there is one spot on the strap where there seems to be a bit of sealant missing on the strap. It’s tiny, so you think it would be a cause to worry?
> 
> View attachment 5192062
> 
> 
> View attachment 5192063
> 
> 
> View attachment 5192064


It looks like normal glue/residue. Sometimes if you try to remove it even more will come back. I like to leave it, it will rub off with normal use.  On the side of the strap, its hard to tell, the picture looks unclear. Could be the same or wear and tear


----------



## Reamie

castortroy666 said:


> It looks like normal glue/residue. Sometimes if you try to remove it even more will come back. I like to leave it, it will rub off with normal use.  On the side of the strap, its hard to tell, the picture looks unclear. Could be the same or wear and tear


Thank you, I only have the bag two weeks so I would hope not wear and tear? The strap has the same white marks as does the top of the bag. There is one tiny place where there’s a gap in the edge coating, I noticed it the day I got it but thought nothing of it. Should I be bringing it back in?


----------



## castortroy666

Reamie said:


> Thank you, I only have the bag two weeks so I would hope not wear and tear? The strap has the same white marks as does the top of the bag. There is one tiny place where there’s a gap in the edge coating, I noticed it the day I got it but thought nothing of it. Should I be bringing it back in?


It may have been like that since you got it, maybe you didnt notice when you bought it? I would take it to the store, its brand new. Chunks should not be missing from a brand new bag, unless you scratched it against something.


----------



## Reamie

castortroy666 said:


> It may have been like that since you got it, maybe you didnt notice when you bought it? I would take it to the store, its brand new. Chunks should not be missing from a brand new bag, unless you scratched it against something.


No it hasn’t gotten a chance to get scratched! I did notice it but I’d been in to them so often I decided it was fine. But then the white started turning up on almost all the edges I got worried it was a flaw in the bag! In fairness they are tiny gaps rather than chunks, that’s just enlarged. I had to return my Lumineuse due to the glazing issues and this has set alarm bells ringing!


----------



## castortroy666

Reamie said:


> No it hasn’t gotten a chance to get scratched! I did notice it but I’d been in to them so often I decided it was fine. But then the white started turning up on almost all the edges I got worried it was a flaw in the bag! In fairness they are tiny gaps rather than chunks, that’s just enlarged. I had to return my Lumineuse due to the glazing issues and this has set alarm bells ringing!


The glue looks normal, but on the side, it looks like a couple chunks missing. Am I seeing that correct? If there is a chunk missing and the store blame it on wear and tear you can tell them you noticed the white mark when you bought it, but thought it was glue. But on further inspection, it was indeed chunk/s missing from the side of the strap.

My 4 week old keepall just started to look like yours also, white residue on half of the strap, some went off easily, but some stuck, so I just leave it to be rubbed off naturally.


----------



## Reamie

castortroy666 said:


> The glue looks normal, but on the side, it looks like a couple chunks missing. Am I seeing that correct? If there is a chunk missing and the store blame it on wear and tear you can tell them you noticed the white mark when you bought it, but thought it was glue. But on further inspection, it was indeed chunk/s missing from the side of the strap.
> 
> My 4 week old keepall just started to look like yours also, white residue on half of the strap, some went off easily, but some stuck, so I just leave it to be rubbed off naturally.


On the side of the strap there is a gap in the glazing. It’s very obvious when you look at it that the glazing just missed that part, not that it was taking off by a scratch. It is very small, but I just don’t want it to cause problems in the future!


----------



## castortroy666

Reamie said:


> On the side of the strap there is a gap in the glazing. It’s very obvious when you look at it that the glazing just missed that part, not that it was taking off by a scratch. It is very small, but I just don’t want it to cause problems in the future!


Its hard to tell how deep it is, but if its a glazing issue, normally its just cosmetic and wont affect the bag in any other way. We dont know if other bags have better or worse glazing than your bag. If you are uncertain you could take it to the store and ask them to take a look at it, or compare with a similar bag.


----------



## Reamie

castortroy666 said:


> Its hard to tell how deep it is, but if its a glazing issue, normally its just cosmetic and wont affect the bag in any other way. We dont know if other bags have better or worse glazing than your bag. If you are uncertain you could take it to the store and ask them to take a look at it, or compare with a similar bag.


It’s not deep at all, literally just a gap in the glazing. To be honest once the white stuff goes away I’d be happy to leave it as it is! The bag is so lovely in every other way, I love the shape and the deep embossing!


----------



## castortroy666

Reamie said:


> It’s not deep at all, literally just a gap in the glazing. To be honest once the white stuff goes away I’d be happy to leave it as it is! The bag is so lovely in every other way, I love the shape and the deep embossing!


Thats great   A typical problem with these bags is the embossing, I would rather take a little uneven glazing than risk weak embossing. A strap can always be reglazed or just switched out, its worse with the bag itself. You should just enjoy it and love it


----------



## Reamie

castortroy666 said:


> Thats great   A typical problem with these bags is the embossing, I would rather take a little uneven glazing than risk weak embossing. A strap can always be reglazed or just switched out, its worse with the bag itself. You should just enjoy it and love it


Thank you for the advice! Hopefully the white will wear off!


----------



## castortroy666

Reamie said:


> Thank you for the advice! Hopefully the white will wear off!


Your welcome! In my experience it always come off, some bags have it when you first get it, others get it after som days/weeks. But it always comes off after a while. I just look at it as extra protection while its there


----------



## GG5

I just ordered the Alma BB online and it arrived. I’ve wanted this bag forever! Although I’m usually not picky, I noticed that the zipper does not go all the way down on either side of the bag so a bit of the red inner lining is exposed on both sides. Is this a defect or is it normal / would you keep it??


----------



## PMichelle

Got lucky and finally scored a Felicie but upon unboxing/inspecting, noticed on the back, it appears there’s some sort of glue substance? Or maybe it’s just material defect? Any thoughts? Thinking if I should just keep since it’s on the back and so hard to find or if it’s worth returning and stalking again.  anyone run into this? If so, any suggestions?


----------



## castortroy666

PMichelle said:


> Got lucky and finally scored a Felicie but upon unboxing/inspecting, noticed on the back, it appears there’s some sort of glue substance? Or maybe it’s just material defect? Any thoughts? Thinking if I should just keep since it’s on the back and so hard to find or if it’s worth returning and stalking again.  anyone run into this? If so, any suggestions?


First I would try some alcohol free baby wipes and see if it comes off


----------



## castortroy666

GG5 said:


> I just ordered the Alma BB online and it arrived. I’ve wanted this bag forever! Although I’m usually not picky, I noticed that the zipper does not go all the way down on either side of the bag so a bit of the red inner lining is exposed on both sides. Is this a defect or is it normal / would you keep it??


It looks totally normal. The zippers almost never goes completely down on any Louis Vuitton items. My zippers on my handbags, luggage and SLGs are just like yours


----------



## PMichelle

castortroy666 said:


> First I would try some alcohol free baby wipes and see if it comes off


Tried just now and didn’t work


----------



## castortroy666

PMichelle said:


> Tried just now and didn’t work


It may be the canvas have rubbed off, or being affected by sanitizer, alcohol or some other strong liquid. It can also be a manufacturing issue, its hard to tell. I would def return it, and buy something else, and try to find the same bag another time.


----------



## PMichelle

castortroy666 said:


> It may be the canvas have rubbed off, or being affected by sanitizer, alcohol or some other strong liquid. It can also be a manufacturing issue, its hard to tell. I would def return it, and buy something else, and try to find the same bag another time.


Bummer! I texted CA so will see what she says. It’s brand new out of box so that sucks but will take back to store and hopefully they’ll have replacement


----------



## castortroy666

PMichelle said:


> Bummer! I texted CA so will see what she says. It’s brand new out of box so that sucks but will take back to store and hopefully they’ll have replacement


Keep us updated, good luck


----------



## PMichelle

PMichelle said:


> Bummer! I texted CA so will see what she says. It’s brand new out of box so that sucks but will take back to store and hopefully they’ll have replacement


Another question! I just got a text that they found Métis is reverse! Would the alignment of lock being slightly crooked be a deal breaker??


----------



## castortroy666

PMichelle said:


> Another question! I just got a text that they found Métis is reverse! Would the alignment of lock being slightly crooked be a deal breaker??


Thats barely crooked, I would not consider that a deal breaker. If you look at pictures in the mochette petis thread, a lot of locks are way more off than that. The canvas looks nice as well, if the glazing is good, its a keeper in my eyes.


----------



## PMichelle

castortroy666 said:


> Thats barely crooked, I would not consider that a deal breaker. If you look at pictures in the mochette petis thread, a lot of locks are way more off than that. The canvas looks nice as well, if the glazing is good, its a keeper in my eyes.


Perfect! You’re so helpful, thank you so much!!


----------



## castortroy666

PMichelle said:


> Perfect! You’re so helpful, thank you so much!!


Your welcome   The bags looks beautiful, hope it works out!


----------



## PMichelle

castortroy666 said:


> Your welcome   The bags looks beautiful, hope it works out!


I might just bite my tongue and keep the Felicie too! I’ve been in search of that bag for years! But let’s see what happens, thanks again! Greatly appreciate all your help!


----------



## castortroy666

PMichelle said:


> I might just bite my tongue and keep the Felicie too! I’ve been in search of that bag for years! But let’s see what happens, thanks again! Greatly appreciate all your help!


Glad to help  I understand, no bags are perfect really, so you have to compromise and see past the "faults" sometimes. It all depends on how hard it is to get, and how much you really want it.


----------



## SystarSystem

Sakura198427 said:


> Just received my mono pochette accessoires (made in Spain), but the bottom seems rather weirdly stitched and is curving towards the center.   Is this normal?  The bottom of my pochette in DA, which is made in France, seems much more flat.   Should I return it?  It was so difficult to get the mono.   Any opinion would be much appreciated.
> 
> View attachment 5147636



Hi! Wondering if the bottom of your PA eventually flattened?

I just got a PA (also made in Spain) and the bottom looks like yours in your post. Actually mine was smashed in when I opened the box but I pushed the canvas out from inside the PA. It still does invert if I push on the bulge.

The top of the canvas near the zipper on both sides of the PA is also wavy on mine.. does anyone know if those waves will flatten over time?


----------



## ILOVENOVA

GG5 said:


> I just ordered the Alma BB online and it arrived. I’ve wanted this bag forever! Although I’m usually not picky, I noticed that the zipper does not go all the way down on either side of the bag so a bit of the red inner lining is exposed on both sides. Is this a defect or is it normal / would you keep it??


I'm not sure if it normal or not but my are not like that. They are seal all the way down and no red interior showed, but I have other issues. I figured one or another, I don't think there is a perfect handmade bag.


----------



## ILOVENOVA

PMichelle said:


> I might just bite my tongue and keep the Felicie too! I’ve been in search of that bag for years! But let’s see what happens, thanks again! Greatly appreciate all your help!


I think you should contact the CS either online or in person to see if they can exchange or do something for you. If the baby wipe didn't make it go away, it going to stay there. Are you going to be okay with that? So, considered carefully as once it past 30 days returns window, you can't bring them back.


----------



## PMichelle

ILOVENOVA said:


> I think you should contact the CS either online or in person to see if they can exchange or do something for you. If the baby wipe didn't make it go away, it going to stay there. Are you going to be okay with that? So, considered carefully as once it past 30 days returns window, you can't bring them back.


I will make some time to take it in this weekend since CA is claiming they might be able to rub off. If not, you’re right I may just have to return and wait for another one since I’m trying to look past it but knowing it’s there, it’s kind of biggish! Hoping they have one available for exchange. Thank you so much for your input!


----------



## Reamie

Ok I’m starting to get annoyed by everything LV at the moment! I took my Metis out today, 3rd time it’s been out since I bought it. I noticed a bit of gluey stuff on the front and rubbed gently, and it started peeling! What is going on?!? This has been out of the house 3 times is only a month old and has been stored in dust bag! What is this? Can anyone help??


----------



## BULL

Reamie said:


> Ok I’m starting to get annoyed by everything LV at the moment! I took my Metis out today, 3rd time it’s been out since I bought it. I noticed a bit of gluey stuff on the front and rubbed gently, and it started peeling! What is going on?!? This has been out of the house 3 times is only a month old and has been stored in dust bag! What is this? Can anyone help??


WOW. It is logical in many places, but there... I can't imagine where it comes from (or what out of) 
It is most probably excess glue, but it does look horrible, no matter what it is.


----------



## iskam.mnogo

Reamie said:


> Ok I’m starting to get annoyed by everything LV at the moment! I took my Metis out today, 3rd time it’s been out since I bought it. I noticed a bit of gluey stuff on the front and rubbed gently, and it started peeling! What is going on?!? This has been out of the house 3 times is only a month old and has been stored in dust bag! What is this? Can anyone help??


Ugh, this is awful. Are you going to take it to the store? Also, is this the PM in turtledove? Or what color is it?


----------



## castortroy666

Reamie said:


> Ok I’m starting to get annoyed by everything LV at the moment! I took my Metis out today, 3rd time it’s been out since I bought it. I noticed a bit of gluey stuff on the front and rubbed gently, and it started peeling! What is going on?!? This has been out of the house 3 times is only a month old and has been stored in dust bag! What is this? Can anyone help??


Probably glue or normal residue. It looks like its on top of the leather and is peeling, and not coming from underneath the leather, which is good. This kind of peeling almost always happens at the edges, but I have seen it in the middle of bags as well. The problem is, the more you peel, the more will surface on the leather almost out of nowhere. I just let it be with by bags, and it comes off by itself after a while. But it does not look good, and 50-100 dollar non-brand bags dont have this problem. But we still love LV right


----------



## Reamie

I’m bringing it in tomorrow, I sent my SA the pictures and he said he can brush it off, I hope so because it is unsightly at the front of a bag! He said it’s a normal part of production, but it just looks cheap and plasticky to me!!


----------



## castortroy666

Reamie said:


> I’m bringing it in tomorrow, I sent my SA the pictures and he said he can brush it off, I hope so because it is unsightly at the front of a bag! He said it’s a normal part of production, but it just looks cheap and plasticky to me!!


Thats reassuring!


----------



## Reamie

BULL said:


> WOW. It is logical in many places, but there... I can't imagine where it comes from (or what out of)
> It is most probably excess glue, but it does look horrible, no matter what it is.


It looks awful, and makes it look like a cheap knock off. It’s on my Grand Palais also but that’s just rubbing off, this isn’t really. Also on the Palais it was on the edges!


----------



## Reamie

iskam.mnogo said:


> Ugh, this is awful. Are you going to take it to the store? Also, is this the PM in turtledove? Or what color is it?


It’s the noir, and so obvious against the black leather!


----------



## Reamie

castortroy666 said:


> Thats reassuring!


I hope so, it just looks so ugly and isn’t coming off! I’ll see what’s said tomorrow.


----------



## Reamie

So I went in today, at first the SA said he would bring it down and brush it off, but he came back and said I spilled something on it. I categorically denied this, but he said that he could do nothing. He said to just condition it and come back in twelve months to send it to the day spa. A little disillusioned, as it hasn’t been anywhere but the car once and I have been so careful with it! It hasn’t even been near food, let alone anything else!


----------



## castortroy666

Reamie said:


> So I went in today, at first the SA said he would bring it down and brush it off, but he came back and said I spilled something on it. I categorically denied this, but he said that he could do nothing. He said to just condition it and come back in twelve months to send it to the day spa. A little disillusioned, as it hasn’t been anywhere but the car once and I have been so careful with it! It hasn’t even been near food, let alone anything else!


Did the SA tell what he did with it? Have you tried any leather conditioner on it yourself?


----------



## _vee

Reamie said:


> So I went in today, at first the SA said he would bring it down and brush it off, but he came back and said I spilled something on it. I categorically denied this, but he said that he could do nothing. He said to just condition it and come back in twelve months to send it to the day spa. A little disillusioned, as it hasn’t been anywhere but the car once and I have been so careful with it! It hasn’t even been near food, let alone anything else!


I would try going to another store or speak with the store manager. That’s a crappy response from him.


----------



## smallfry

Reamie said:


> So I went in today, at first the SA said he would bring it down and brush it off, but he came back and said I spilled something on it. I categorically denied this, but he said that he could do nothing. He said to just condition it and come back in twelve months to send it to the day spa. A little disillusioned, as it hasn’t been anywhere but the car once and I have been so careful with it! It hasn’t even been near food, let alone anything else!



I was thinking that it looked like a bit of hand sanitizer might have splashed on the bag, could that have been it?  If you can figure out what the stain is, you can better treat it.


----------



## Reamie

smallfry said:


> I was thinking that it looked like a bit of hand sanitizer might have splashed on the bag, could that have been it?  If you can figure out what the stain is, you can better treat it.


No, I purposely don’t carry hand sanitizer in my bag, I have a spray I use at my driver seat. Also, it hasn’t been anywhere I would use hand sanitizer, it’s been in the car three times and only out of the car once.


----------



## Reamie

_vee said:


> I would try going to another store or speak with the store manager. That’s a crappy response from him.


Unfortunately there’s only one Louis Vuitton store in this country, so that’s not an option!


----------



## Reamie

castortroy666 said:


> Did the SA tell what he did with it? Have you tried any leather conditioner on it yourself?


He said he brushed it and used a leather conditioner. I didn’t as I was afraid of discolouration or something!


----------



## castortroy666

Reamie said:


> He said he brushed it and used a leather conditioner. I didn’t as I was afraid of discolouration or something!


Leather conditioner can really take care of a lot of stains and scratches. I use it all the time over many years, no damage so far.


----------



## Reamie

castortroy666 said:


> Leather conditioner can really take care of a lot of stains and scratches. I use it all the time over many years, no damage so far.


Could I ask what conditioner you use? I’m fairness it has improved since he did that, so I’ll just keep doing the same!


----------



## castortroy666

Reamie said:


> Could I ask what conditioner you use? I’m fairness it has improved since he did that, so I’ll just keep doing the same!


I use this one, I got my first package when I started buying Chesterfield leather furniture. I have used this to remove countless stains, nail scratches and others, for about 15 years now. I have used it on Hermes, LV and other brands. It takes care of 9/10 problems for me, really happy with it.


----------



## Reamie

castortroy666 said:


> I use this one, I got my first package when I started buying Chesterfield leather furniture. I have used this to remove countless stains, nail scratches and others, for about 15 years now. I have used it on Hermes, LV and other brands. It takes care of 9/10 problems for me, really happy with it.
> 
> View attachment 5201447
> View attachment 5201448


Thank you! I’ll see if I can get my hands on it!


----------



## Krystelle_S

Just brought this home yesterday and noticed this small dent on the handle when I got home. Part of me is saying to just ignore it and the other part of me wants to return and wait for a perfect one. It's made in US btw.


----------



## castortroy666

Krystelle_S said:


> Just brought this home yesterday and noticed this small dent on the handle when I got home. Part of me is saying to just ignore it and the other part of me wants to return and wait for a perfect one. It's made in US btw.


I was able to massage a dent like that out of the leather with one of my bags. With just rubbing my fingers it created heat and friction and it went away. It took some rubbing though, but the dent is gone now.


----------



## samouu

Hi there, 

I’ve got a multi-pochette in kaki last week and I am so happy to have received it after almost 3 months of waiting. 
However I’ve realized that the coin pouch has a little misalignment and some white dots in the stitches. The rest of the bag is on point. 2 are with the same serial code and one is different but I don’t mind. 

As you can see on the picture, on the right side we can see a little bit of the beginning of another “LV” logo and some white dots on the stitches 

-Would this bother you guys?

Thanks for your input


----------



## castortroy666

samouu said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I’ve got a multi-pochette in kaki last week and I am so happy to have received it after almost 3 months of waiting.
> However I’ve realized that the coin pouch has a little misalignment and some white dots in the stitches. The rest of the bag is on point. 2 are with the same serial code and one is different but I don’t mind.
> 
> As you can see on the picture, on the right side we can see a little bit of the beginning of another “LV” logo and some white dots on the stitches
> 
> -Would this bother you guys?
> 
> Thanks for your input
> 
> View attachment 5204149


Thats nothing, all of them have this. If you look at the LV website many of their products have this transitions of the patterns


----------



## samouu

castortroy666 said:


> Thats nothing, all of them have this. If you look at the LV website many of their products have this transitions of the patterns



Oh thank you for your prompt answer. This reassures me then


----------



## Krystelle_S

This can't be normal, right? Ugh.


----------



## Loriad

Krystelle_S said:


> This can't be normal, right? Ugh.


Nope. Is this new?


----------



## Krystelle_S

Loriad said:


> Nope. Is this new?


Yes just purchased Friday. Didn't even think to check the keys as they were already attached when I got it.


----------



## castortroy666

Krystelle_S said:


> This can't be normal, right? Ugh.


Thats not an easy spot to look for faults, you take it for granted that its gonna be OK under the flap. Better take it back to the store


----------



## Loriad

Krystelle_S said:


> Yes just purchased Friday. Didn't even think to check the keys as they were already attached when I got it.


I hope you're going to exchange it? Maybe they can just exchange that part of the bag if the rest of the bag is fine?


----------



## Krystelle_S

Loriad said:


> I hope you're going to exchange it? Maybe they can just exchange that part of the bag if the rest of the bag is fine?


Yeah I am definitely exchanging because at this point it's a dented handle and a ripped key holder. I can't make it back to the store for probably another week but I emailed customer care photos as documentation of the damages. I'll give an update on the outcome.


----------



## anamimi

I got my new neverfull I purchased from the LV website because I can’t go to the store. At first it looked fine to be but after further inspection I noticed three corners are fine but one of the corners is folded in. I called customer service send pics and they said not defective. That’s how it is and it’s manmade…. Pretty much the run around. The one with the good corner is how the other three corners look like. Is this normal ?


----------



## castortroy666

anamimi said:


> I got my new neverfull I purchased from the LV website because I can’t go to the store. At first it looked fine to be but after further inspection I noticed three corners are fine but one of the corners is folded in. I called customer service send pics and they said not defective. That’s how it is and it’s manmade…. Pretty much the run around. The one with the good corner is how the other three corners look like. Is this normal ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5211795
> View attachment 5211796
> View attachment 5211797
> View attachment 5211797


Dont the piping line up when you fill the bag?


----------



## am1ly

Hi,

I‘ve put an order for theses items and my SA texted me that they arrived.
When I see the pictures I’m so disappointed with the stitch quality.

It’s jut me overthinking or are there real issues with the items?
What do you think about it?


----------



## boyoverboard

The stitching is terrible, there’s no two ways about it. I’m sorry you’ve received these items that have clearly been through no quality control. I wouldn’t accept either of those. It’s not uncommon, lots of other people have reported poor quality particularly on the new Christmas animation pieces.


----------



## am1ly

boyoverboard said:


> The stitching is terrible, there’s no two ways about it. I’m sorry you’ve received these items that have clearly been through no quality control. I wouldn’t accept either of those. It’s not uncommon, lots of other people have reported poor quality particularly on the new Christmas animation pieces.


Thank you. I will ask for return or credit to buy something else.
I’m getting scared of the speedy 20 and keepall that I’m going to put an order


----------



## seominjiseo

I just bought my LV bumbag yesterday, took it out to get ready for work tomorrow, and I see that one of the stitchings is ripped. As well, the scarf I bought must have gone through a lot of hands, as the end thread is also snagged. I'm super bummed at their quality, as well as that the SA didn't ask me to double check the product, or notice these features.


----------



## boyoverboard

am1ly said:


> Thank you. I will ask for return or credit to buy something else.
> I’m getting scared of the speedy 20 and keepall that I’m going to put an order



Good luck! I hope you won't have any more issues. I have generally had great experiences with LV over the years, and any issues have been rectified, but lately it seems like quality is really taking a back seat. Sad.


----------



## Miss Dale

Definitely disappointing. Hopefully they can address theses issues promptly.


----------



## nolv711

Hopefully the price increases will be used to improve their quality control. It’s just unacceptable for the prices we pay for these “luxury” items.


----------



## Hammerice22

Sadly, this is why I stopped buying LV handbags. It's always a stitching issue. A 2k-5K bag should not have stitching issues.


----------



## EpiFanatic

am1ly said:


> Hi,
> 
> I‘ve put an order for theses items and my SA texted me that they arrived.
> When I see the pictures I’m so disappointed with the stitch quality.
> 
> It’s jut me overthinking or are there real issues with the items?
> What do you think about it?
> 
> View attachment 5212889
> View attachment 5212890


Nah. I would not keep.


----------



## pjhm

seominjiseo said:


> I just bought my LV bumbag yesterday, took it out to get ready for work tomorrow, and I see that one of the stitchings is ripped. As well, the scarf I bought must have gone through a lot of hands, as the end thread is also snagged. I'm super bummed at their quality, as well as that the SA didn't ask me to double check the product, or notice these features.
> 
> View attachment 5213425
> 
> 
> View attachment 5213426


Hope you took a picture of the strap and sent it to S.A. Someone’s been asleep at the wheel....


----------



## am1ly

Hi guys, I just want to keep you updated.

I have asked to return the items and got a credit to use in store.
Finally decided to bring this little cutie home with me.
The quality is far better and I’m happy now.

PS. SA told me that theses are handmade. But in this case, I rather recommend them to use sewing machines instead


----------



## am1ly

seominjiseo said:


> I just bought my LV bumbag yesterday, took it out to get ready for work tomorrow, and I see that one of the stitchings is ripped. As well, the scarf I bought must have gone through a lot of hands, as the end thread is also snagged. I'm super bummed at their quality, as well as that the SA didn't ask me to double check the product, or notice these features.
> 
> View attachment 5213425
> 
> 
> View attachment 5213426


I feel sorry for you. Hope that you can ask them to solve the problem soon.


----------



## boyoverboard

am1ly said:


> Hi guys, I just want to keep you updated.
> 
> I have asked to return the items and got a credit to use in store.
> Finally decided to bring this little cutie home with me.
> The quality is far better and I’m happy now.
> 
> PS. SA told me that theses are handmade. But in this case, I rather recommend them to use sewing machines instead
> View attachment 5213726



Gorgeous! That's great news. Looks like maybe they're just rushing out the limited pieces and not concentrating on quality. Not ideal, but at least you found this well made stunning piece!

Handmade?    That's absolutely not the case, but if it were they should consider finding some new artisans. My hand stitching is better than that!


----------



## JuiceBox

well today was going to be a reveal but it looks like it's going straight back to LV for an exchange. Multiple problems with my Alma BB


----------



## Aka6of8

I have a new never used Speedy 35 M. I’m concerned about the non straight edging. Also, I know the new bags are without a location/date stamp and are instead microchipped. Does anyone know where I can find the microchip placement on the Speedy35?  Would this non straight edging bother you?


----------



## Sunshine mama

nolv711 said:


> Hopefully the price increases will be used to improve their quality control. It’s just unacceptable for the prices we pay for these “luxury” items.


These definitely are not luxurious! The only thing that's luxe about it is the brand. That's it. @am1ly  I would definitely return or exchange.


----------



## Sunshine mama

seominjiseo said:


> I just bought my LV bumbag yesterday, took it out to get ready for work tomorrow, and I see that one of the stitchings is ripped. As well, the scarf I bought must have gone through a lot of hands, as the end thread is also snagged. I'm super bummed at their quality, as well as that the SA didn't ask me to double check the product, or notice these features.
> 
> View attachment 5213425
> 
> 
> View attachment 5213426


I hope you get perfect pieces next time. I had bought 2 silk items from the store displays, and when I brought them home, they were reeking perfume smell! And they were all wrinkly from the display, which the SA didn't even bother to iron. I returned them a few days later, and I didn't even want them anymore. Just the whole experience felt  very not luxurious, and I didn't want to remember any negative emotions associated with the products I would have used.
I want all my luxurious purchases to make me remember only positive feellings.


----------



## ILOVENOVA

anamimi said:


> I got my new neverfull I purchased from the LV website because I can’t go to the store. At first it looked fine to be but after further inspection I noticed three corners are fine but one of the corners is folded in. I called customer service send pics and they said not defective. That’s how it is and it’s manmade…. Pretty much the run around. The one with the good corner is how the other three corners look like. Is this normal ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5211795
> View attachment 5211796
> View attachment 5211797
> View attachment 5211797


My new Neverfull MM corners look like yours too, but I don't have issues with it. I try to push it out from inside.  Beside, everything else is good so I don't want to go through the hassle of exchange or return. I have to return a least 1 time of my past bags that I ordered online. If you can't stand it, maybe just bring it back. Otherwise try to push it out see if that works. Good luck!


----------



## castortroy666

JuiceBox said:


> well today was going to be a reveal but it looks like it's going straight back to LV for an exchange. Multiple problems with my Alma BB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5213777
> View attachment 5213778
> View attachment 5213779


Looks like scratches from the sewing machine, the dent may be massaged out.


----------



## castortroy666

Aka6of8 said:


> I have a new never used Speedy 35 M. I’m concerned about the non straight edging. Also, I know the new bags are without a location/date stamp and are instead microchipped. Does anyone know where I can find the microchip placement on the Speedy35?  Would this non straight edging bother you?


If you stuff the bag really good it can help the lining of the piping. Just manipulate the stuffed bag and give it a few days.


----------



## ILOVENOVA

Aka6of8 said:


> I have a new never used Speedy 35 M. I’m concerned about the non straight edging. Also, I know the new bags are without a location/date stamp and are instead microchipped. Does anyone know where I can find the microchip placement on the Speedy35?  Would this non straight edging bother you?


Can you try to take a straight shot? I think the bag piping look bad. Maybe consider exchange or return. Piping don't change after use, so it better to return or exchange while you can. I read somewhere that you can download a NFC tools app to you phone and then scan the bag. I tried and it worked. Showed me some random code but at least I know the chip is there.


----------



## JuiceBox

castortroy666 said:


> Looks like scratches from the sewing machine, the dent may be massaged out.


out of interest - would you have accepted it? Part of me thinks I'm being fussy but the corner really annoyed me at first, it's the most noticable in the light.


----------



## castortroy666

JuiceBox said:


> out of interest - would you have accepted it? Part of me thinks I'm being fussy but the corner really annoyed me at first, it's the most noticable in the light.


I once returned a bag because of sewing machine dents, but got a bag with a chunk of the leather missing, like a permanent dent. Then I missed the first bag, but decided not to have any of them. It all depends on how much you want the bag and if there is any other options. I prefer to look at them in the store and compare maybe 2-3 of them together. None of them are perfect maybe, but some flaws you can live with. I dont think this issues are that bad with your bag, but if another bag had no imperfections I would rather have that one.


----------



## JuiceBox

castortroy666 said:


> I once returned a bag because of sewing machine dents, but got a bag with a chunk of the leather missing, like a permanent dent. Then I missed the first bag, but decided not to have any of them. It all depends on how much you want the bag and if there is any other options. I prefer to look at them in the store and compare maybe 2-3 of them together. None of them are perfect maybe, but some flaws you can live with. I dont think this issues are that bad with your bag, but if another bag had no imperfections I would rather have that one.


Thank you that’s good to know. Fingers crossed my second one is better!


----------



## castortroy666

JuiceBox said:


> Thank you that’s good to know. Fingers crossed my second one is better!


Your welcome! The long scratch may be superficial, maybe it can be removed with leather conditioner. I have removed similar scratches on brand new bags like that with conditioner. 

Sometimes I feel there are too many faults with these LV bags, are 20 dollar Walmart bags better assembled?   I have learned to accept a lot of "flaws" with this brand but sometimes it can be annoying.


----------



## WinSailor

I’m not super picky but that stitching would bother me. I hope you are able to get either better items or use the credit to a piece that is better executed.


----------



## americanroyal89

Oh wow. I only have one LV item and I absolutely love it. I have my eye on more, but I feel like I keep seeing things about how their quality has declined. It’s a bit off putting tbh.
Sorry you had to go through the hassle, OP.


----------



## miss.moon

I was able to purchase an Alma BB right before the price increase last week.  The one in store had terrible scratches on the feet so my SA offered to get me another one.  Today I went in to pick it up and this one has scratches on the feet and parts of the feet look worn to the point where the gold color has rubbed off..in addition there  are a couple of noticeable red stitches.  Is this normal for the Alma Bb?  I’ve never seen this on any of my other LV items..no scratched/worn hardware or odd stitching.


----------



## HavPlenty

seominjiseo said:


> I just bought my LV bumbag yesterday, took it out to get ready for work tomorrow, and I see that one of the stitchings is ripped. As well, the scarf I bought must have gone through a lot of hands, as the end thread is also snagged. I'm super bummed at their quality, as well as that the SA didn't ask me to double check the product, or notice these features.
> 
> View attachment 5213425
> 
> 
> View attachment 5213426


This happened to my strap on the speedy b 3o when I first got it. I ended up taking it into the store and they repaired it on the spot. Bummer that I had to take in a brand new bag.


----------



## Nyks

Hello!

I don’t speak English well, but I hope you understand me. I need help.

I got my first NF bag. Everything is awesome, except for one thing that bothers me a bit. 



The places where the handles are attached to the bag are not symmetrical on either side of the bag. The picture shows.

Thanks a lot!


----------



## castortroy666

Nyks said:


> Hello!
> 
> I don’t speak English well, but I hope you understand me. I need help.
> 
> I got my first NF bag. Everything is awesome, except for one thing that bothers me a bit.
> View attachment 5215912
> View attachment 5215912
> 
> The places where the handles are attached to the bag are not symmetrical on either side of the bag. The picture shows.
> 
> Thanks a lot!
> 
> View attachment 5215913


It looks very symmetrical to me. Nothing is 100 % symmetrical anyways.


----------



## boyoverboard

miss.moon said:


> I was able to purchase an Alma BB right before the price increase last week.  The one in store had terrible scratches on the feet so my SA offered to get me another one.  Today I went in to pick it up and this one has scratches on the feet and parts of the feet look worn to the point where the gold color has rubbed off..in addition there  are a couple of noticeable red stitches.  Is this normal for the Alma Bb?  I’ve never seen this on any of my other LV items..no scratched/worn hardware or odd stitching.



Definitely not acceptable. I’ve had brand new items with extremely light hairline scratches on the hardware, which I’ve accepted, but really that isn’t right either. I don’t know why they don’t just leave the blue protective plastic on. It is rare to get that here in the UK, in my experience. Maybe it’s not supposed to be left on and it interferes with their “luxury” image, but what is most definitely not luxurious is receiving a brand new bag that you’ve just paid thousands for, in some cases, that’s full of scratches. Just ridiculous.

The red coming through at the stitching is another thing entirely. I thought the shoddy quality was limited to their Christmas pieces but evidently not. That’s really, really poor. I would not hesitate for a second to return it. Sorry you’ve had a second bad item from them. Hope it’s third time lucky for you, if you decide to try again.


----------



## boyoverboard

Nyks said:


> Hello!
> 
> I don’t speak English well, but I hope you understand me. I need help.
> 
> I got my first NF bag. Everything is awesome, except for one thing that bothers me a bit.
> View attachment 5215913
> View attachment 5215912
> 
> The places where the handles are attached to the bag are not symmetrical on either side of the bag. The picture shows.
> 
> Thanks a lot!


I think it looks fine!


----------



## Loriad

Nyks said:


> Hello!
> 
> I don’t speak English well, but I hope you understand me. I need help.
> 
> I got my first NF bag. Everything is awesome, except for one thing that bothers me a bit.
> View attachment 5215913
> View attachment 5215912
> 
> The places where the handles are attached to the bag are not symmetrical on either side of the bag. The picture shows.
> 
> Thanks a lot!


Your English is great! I think the bag looks fine. If that's the only problem, I would keep it!


----------



## YAPPAY

Any idea what this may be? I’ve had this bag for two weeks and have only carried it twice. I just noticed the white stuff on the treated leather (it appears to be adhesive in nature), perhaps it’s glue? If so, any ideas how to remove it safely?
Additionally, there seems to be a scratch in the canvas, would this bother you? The bag was MIF and I’m hesistant on returning it.
TIA
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 5216315
View attachment 5216316


----------



## castortroy666

YAPPAY said:


> Any idea what this may be? I’ve had this bag for two weeks and have only carried it twice. I just noticed the white stuff on the treated leather (it appears to be adhesive in nature), perhaps it’s glue? If so, any ideas how to remove it safely?
> Additionally, there seems to be a scratch in the canvas, would this bother you? The bag was MIF and I’m hesistant on returning it.
> TIA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5216315
> View attachment 5216316


The first picture looks like glue, it will come off naturally or just brush it off with your finger.The other picture might be residue as well, but hard to tell. have you tried to wipe it with a damp cloth?


----------



## YAPPAY

castortroy666 said:


> The first picture looks like glue, it will come off naturally or just brush it off with your finger.The other picture might be residue as well, but hard to tell. have you tried to wipe it with a damp cloth?


No, I haven’t tried that. I will give it a try, thank you!!


----------



## ginanicoledo

Noticed this small gash today on my neverfull.. is there anything I can do to repair it, is it a cause for concern?


----------



## castortroy666

ginanicoledo said:


> Noticed this small scratch today on my neverfull.. is there anything I can do to repair it, is it a cause for concern?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5216410
> View attachment 5216412


Looks like normal wear and tear, its impossible to avoid that. At some point a bag is gonna get scratched, it can happen the first day of using it, or months later.


----------



## gimme_purses

Aka6of8 said:


> I have a new never used Speedy 35 M. I’m concerned about the non straight edging. Also, I know the new bags are without a location/date stamp and are instead microchipped. Does anyone know where I can find the microchip placement on the Speedy35?  Would this non straight edging bother you?


Sorry to see the crooked piping.  If we continue accepting these flawed bags and SLG, LV has no incentive to go back to the days where quality control mattered.


----------



## Kdiane

Hi!
Just wanted to ask if the tiny creasing/crack is normal around the belt holes of new vachetta? Seems to be on all of the holes…
or am I being too picky? 
And does anyone know if it becomes less visible or better over time? I just don’t want it to flake/tear with use.


----------



## exenity

Hi everyone, i just received mine and i was wandering if the alignments are fine. I might be a bit picky but it seems that the top right part of the bag is in excess and protrude out. If you view the bag at eye level, you can't really see the exposed zip compared to the other side.

I am sitting on the fence between returning it as the price has increased and ordering a my world tour version as I am not confident if i can deal with the stickers. This bag is made in Spain in early 2021. Appreciate your advice!

P.s. am new here and double posted on another thread earlier before realising there's this thread. 

Thanks!


----------



## castortroy666

S


exenity said:


> Hi everyone, i just received mine and i was wandering if the alignments are fine. I might be a bit picky but it seems that the top right part of the bag is in excess and protrude out. If you view the bag at eye level, you can't really see the exposed zip compared to the other side.
> 
> I am sitting on the fence between returning it as the price has increased and ordering a my world tour version as I am not confident if i can deal with the stickers. This bag is made in Spain in early 2021. Appreciate your advice!
> 
> P.s. am new here and double posted on another thread earlier before realising there's this thread.
> 
> Thanks!


Stuff the bag and see if it looks better


----------



## exenity

castortroy666 said:


> Stuff the bag and see if it looks better



Thanks for the suggestion! I just tried and it looks better. What do u think?


----------



## castortroy666

exenity said:


> Thanks for the suggestion! I just tried and it looks better. What do u think?


It looks nice   I would not worry about the bags qualities, just start using it.


----------



## Tiffany2020

Hi everyone,

I have loved reading in Purse Forum for a long time, but this is my first post.

I've just received my Agenda de Bureau after waiting for a long time, it's perfect except for this weird part at the front top-right corner, where it seems a few stitches were skipped and some paint is on the stitching as well. Is this to be expected because of the flap on the inside which is sewn right behind the area?
Would greatly appreciate any input!
Thanks


----------



## castortroy666

L


Tiffany2020 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have loved reading in Purse Forum for a long time, but this is my first post.
> 
> I've just received my Agenda de Bureau after waiting for a long time, it's perfect except for this weird part at the front top-right corner, where it seems a few stitches were skipped and some paint is on the stitching as well. Is this to be expected because of the flap on the inside which is sewn right behind the area?
> Would greatly appreciate any input!
> Thanks
> 
> View attachment 5217525
> View attachment 5217526
> View attachment 5217527
> View attachment 5217528


Looks like normal imperfections, the last time I bought Kirigami Pochette, all the 4 different sets in the store had these white spots on the threads, many items have these. Some of the stitches are also longer as you see, and thats also normal for LV. Not every customer will notice things like that. Maybe they have other agendas you can compare them with at your local store if you feel uncertain?


----------



## Tiffany2020

castortroy666 said:


> L
> 
> Looks like normal imperfections, the last time I bought Kirigami Pochette, all the 4 different sets in the store had these white spots on the threads, many items have these. Some of the stitches are also longer as you see, and thats also normal for LV. Not every customer will notice things like that. Maybe they have other agendas you can compare them with at your local store if you feel uncertain?


Thank you for the quick reply!
"Normal imperfections", that's the word I was looking for, and glad that it's normal.
Thanks again


----------



## castortroy666

Tiffany2020 said:


> Thank you for the quick reply!
> "Normal imperfections", that's the word I was looking for, and glad that it's normal.
> Thanks again


Your welcome! All bags and items have imperfections, even if you compare 10 of the same, thats my experience after buying and comparing LV items for years. If a thread is loose its something else, but this is considered normal by SAs from LV


----------



## LittleStar88

It seems I have a stiff and wavy zipper on my Speedy B 25 DA. I also have the same bag in DE and the zipper is straight and smooth.

Am I being fussy, or is this something that needs to be addressed? Zipping it closed takes way more effort than my DE Speedy and I am starting to feel like it may not be right. It doesn't feel like it would be remedied with waxing the zipper.

Just got the bag in July - - - At first zI thought it just needed to be broken in but it is starting to bother me now.


----------



## castortroy666

LittleStar88 said:


> It seems I have a stiff and wavy zipper on my Speedy B 25 DA. I also have the same bag in DE and the zipper is straight and smooth.
> 
> Am I being fussy, or is this something that needs to be addressed? Zipping it closed takes way more effort than my DE Speedy and I am starting to feel like it may not be right. It doesn't feel like it would be remedied with waxing the zipper.
> 
> Just got the bag in July - - - At first zI thought it just needed to be broken in but it is starting to bother me now.
> 
> View attachment 5217611


My zipper bags vary a lot. I have a speedy that needed a year to become smooth, and a brand new one that was smooth when it was brand new. I dont give this too much thought, some of my smoothest bags are also wavy. Some people complain if its to little resistance in the zippers as well, lol. Have you used it many times?


----------



## LittleStar88

castortroy666 said:


> My zipper bags vary a lot. I have a speedy that needed a year to become smooth, and a brand new one that was smooth when it was brand new. I dont give this too much thought, some of my smoothest bags are also wavy. Some people complain if its to little resistance in the zippers as well, lol. Have you used it many times?



Thank you for your reply 

Yes, I have been carrying this bag almost exclusively since I bought it. I'm glad to learn it is not uncommon. But I really need to hold firmly one end of the bag while I tug the zipper closed. My other speedy doesn't take so much effort. (same with my PSM and Alma BB - both zip like butter).

Maybe I will wax it a little to get a better zip experience.


----------



## castortroy666

LittleStar88 said:


> Thank you for your reply
> 
> Yes, I have been carrying this bag almost exclusively since I bought it. I'm glad to learn it is not uncommon. But I really need to hold firmly one end of the bag while I tug the zipper closed. My other speedy doesn't take so much effort. (same with my PSM and Alma BB - both zip like butter).
> 
> Maybe I will wax it a little to get a better zip experience.


Your welcome! I know how you feel. I also prefer the smooth zippers. But at least, it better than loose zippers, that glide up. In my experience zippers vary, just like buttons, some snap tight and others are looser. But after a while, most of them loosens up.

You could also try the wax, it helped a lot with my keepall once, but after a while it got harder again. Then I forgot about it, and after some time, it was nice and loose like I prefer it


----------



## Aka6of8

ILOVENOVA said:


> Can you try to take a straight shot? I think the bag piping look bad. Maybe consider exchange or return. Piping don't change after use, so it better to return or exchange while you can. I read somewhere that you can download a NFC tools app to you phone and then scan the bag. I tried and it worked. Showed me some random code but at least I know the chip is there.


Returned today via UPS. The LV store is holding a better quality Speedy for exchange. I quality assurance is a thing of the past with some LV products.


----------



## exenity

castortroy666 said:


> It looks nice   I would not worry about the bags qualities, just start using it.



Thank you very much for the quick reply!


----------



## exenity

castortroy666 said:


> Your welcome! All bags and items have imperfections, even if you compare 10 of the same, thats my experience after buying and comparing LV items for years. If a thread is loose its something else, but this is considered normal by SAs from LV



You are right. I have compared 4 pochette metis in empreinte leather, and the glazing and stitching across all bags are different! Even how the bag stands is different.


----------



## BleuSaphir

nolv711 said:


> Hopefully the price increases will be used to improve their quality control. It’s just unacceptable for the prices we pay for these “luxury” items.


This would be nice, but I highly doubt it will change anything about their quality control. These price increases are simply allowing CEO and top employees to get richer. Nothing else to improve the brand.


----------



## Louislover2010

Hi! I’ve had a speedy 25 for a few months and I just realized the “25” size stamp isn’t on under the tab. Is this normal? I see on some videos people have a size stamp. I bought it from the boutique brand new.


----------



## Garconx3

Lock is not centered between the flowers.  The SA told me there is no quality check to ensure the lock nor the fabric should be aligned?!? So just choose the best from the choices if there that option


----------



## castortroy666

Garconx3 said:


> Lock is not centered between the flowers.  The SA told me there is no quality check to ensure the lock nor the fabric should be aligned?!? So just choose the best from the choices if there that option


Can you live with that


----------



## Garconx3

castortroy666 said:


> Can you live with that


The misaligned lock bothers me so I found one that was better aligned.    every bag was different with fabric alignment.  But this one was the most obvious for the lock.  Found one I am happy with.  Sometimes better to see in person than to order online.


----------



## castortroy666

Garconx3 said:


> The misaligned lock bothers me so I found one that was better aligned.    every bag was different with fabric alignment.  But this one was the most obvious for the lock.  Found one I am happy with.  Sometimes better to see in person than to order online.


Do you have a picture of the new one as well?


----------



## Garconx3

castortroy666 said:


> Do you have a picture of the new one as well?


New one


----------



## castortroy666

Garconx3 said:


> New one


It looks very symmetrical


----------



## Garconx3

castortroy666 said:


> It looks very symmetrical


Thank you.  That was the expectation. Happy with this one.   The first online one was most misaligned compared to the other 4 they had in store.


----------



## Mgoldleaf

Today I bought the bag charm in LV store and didn't realize, that the chain in real is shorter than in the picture:

Online picture



Bag charm I bought today:





What should I do? Is it possible that they had sold me a fake in a LV store?


----------



## castortroy666

Mgoldleaf said:


> Today I bought the bag charm in LV store and didn't realize, that the chain in real is shorter than in the picture:
> 
> Online picture
> View attachment 5229281
> 
> 
> Bag charm I bought today:
> 
> 
> View attachment 5229287
> 
> 
> What should I do? Is it possible that they had sold me a fake in a LV store?


Are you sure its not tangled up in any way?


----------



## Mgoldleaf

castortroy666 said:


> A
> 
> Are you shure its not tangled up in any way?



It's not tangled, it's really shorter 
The charm is very solid. That's why I'm thinking it's not a fake, but the short chain is weird...
What are you thinking?


----------



## castortroy666

Mgoldleaf said:


> It's not tangled, it's really shorter


Then I would go back to the store, this item went a little too fast through the quality control it may seem.


----------



## Mgoldleaf

castortroy666 said:


> Then I would go back to the store, this item went a little too fast through the quality control it may seem.



Yes, maybe you're right, but it was the only one. Online and elsewhere it is sold out


----------



## castortroy666

Mgoldleaf said:


> Yes, maybe you're right, but it was the only one. Online and elsewhere it is sold out


It does not make any sense. Many of the LV charms have short chains like the one you received, or no chain at all, but your X mas model is supposed to have the long chain. Im guessing they made a mistake and put a short chain on the wrong model in the factory.


----------



## Mgoldleaf

castortroy666 said:


> It does not make any sense. Many of the LV charms have short chains like the one you received, or no chain at all, but your X mas model is supposed to have the long chain. Im guessing they made a mistake and put a short chain on the wrong model in the factory.



I will ask tomorrow in the store. Hopefully they can order another one or change the chain.


----------



## castortroy666

Mgoldleaf said:


> I will ask tomorrow in the store. Hopefully they can order another one or change the chain.


Good luck. If you cant find the same charm, I can recommend the *VIVIENNE SNOWBOARD BAG CHARM AND KEY HOLDER *or the
*SQUIRREL BAG CHARM AND KEY HOLDER. *They are both cute and sassy, and have mink fur details and LV print details.


----------



## Mgoldleaf

castortroy666 said:


> Good luck. If you cant find the same charm, I can recommend the *VIVIENNE SNOWBOARD BAG CHARM AND KEY HOLDER *or the
> *SQUIRREL BAG CHARM AND KEY HOLDER. *They are both cute and sassy, and have mink fur details and LV print details.



Thank you, castortroy666


----------



## castortroy666

Mgoldleaf said:


> Thank you, castortroy666


Your welcome


----------



## Kimchithing

Hello. This is my new nano noe. I realised the inner stitching is like this. Is this normal? Or is this considered as defect and I should return it?


----------



## Mimmy

Kimchithing said:


> Hello. This is my new nano noe. I realised the inner stitching is like this. Is this normal? Or is this considered as defect and I should return it?
> View attachment 5229778


I would not consider this a defect as it is on the inside. This is also a hard to find item so if the outside stitching looks good I would keep it.


----------



## acm1134

Just received my Neverfull MM in DE today from LV (online) and noticed what looks like a bubble. Is this worth returning/exchanging if I don’t live near a store ?


----------



## acm1134

Posted before I saw this thread. Just received this Neverfull today from LV and noticed what looks like a bubble or crease. Should I exchange ?


----------



## castortroy666

acm1134 said:


> Posted before I saw this thread. Just received this Neverfull today from LV and noticed what looks like a bubble or crease. Should I exchange ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5230268
> View attachment 5230269
> View attachment 5230271


Looks like a stain, maybe from sanitizer? Have you tried to wipe it off?


----------



## acm1134

castortroy666 said:


> Looks like a stain, maybe from sanitizer? Have you tried to wipe it off?


I literally just got it today. I’ll try to show another angle as it isn’t discolored just could be the lighting


----------



## acm1134

It looks like it’s a big crease in this lighting and it makes it look weird


----------



## castortroy666

acm1134 said:


> I literally just got it today. I’ll try to show another angle as it isn’t discolored just could be the lighting


If its just a bulge/crease its normal and it will go away when you use it stuff it. Buy yourself an organizer, I use that with all my bags and totes.


----------



## castortroy666

acm1134 said:


> It looks like it’s a big crease in this lighting and it makes it look weird
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5230273
> View attachment 5230274
> View attachment 5230275


Does it look normal from the inside?


----------



## acm1134

castortroy666 said:


> Does it look normal from the inside?


----------



## castortroy666

acm1134 said:


> View attachment 5230276


Looks fine,  bulges like this are not unusual in new bags


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Hi! There is an extra thread answering such questions:
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...bout-lv-stitching-alignment-etc-here.1025529/
If this is just a dent / bump, it should be fine. However if it feels like there would be air or something hard inside, this is a defect. On the pics it also looks as if the color would be different on this spot - this should not be the case. Hope that helps!


----------



## acm1134

castortroy666 said:


> Looks fine,  bulges like this are not unusual in new bags


Okay good to know !! This is my first LV so just checking !!


----------



## brnicutie

Garconx3 said:


> Lock is not centered between the flowers.  The SA told me there is no quality check to ensure the lock nor the fabric should be aligned?!? So just choose the best from the choices if there that option


That is true. LV does not consider alignment issues as defects.


----------



## castortroy666

acm1134 said:


> Okay good to know !! This is my first LV so just checking !!


I get it   I also wondered why my new expensive LV bags had these creases when I started buying luxury bags. But its totally normal and they all have one or several creases like this when they are new. The best thing to do is to buy an organizer to shape it, and just use it, it will go away in a few days/weeks


----------



## mammen

Hello! 

Today I got the new ALPHA WEARABLE WALLET, it has a lot of problem areas. Different color of the zipper lock, 2 slider has a graphite shade, and 1 looks shiny silver, a small dent on the slider, an uneven canvas and an uneven stitching on the bottom left, and threads stick out in this place. 
There are traces of glue inside the pocket. Damaged canvas at the bottom center. 

Would you like me to make a refund? This is normal quality for 2021 in LV?


----------



## BULL

mammen said:


> Hello!
> 
> Today I got the new ALPHA WEARABLE WALLET, it has a lot of problem areas. Different color of the zipper lock, 2 slider has a graphite shade, and 1 looks shiny silver, a small dent on the slider, an uneven canvas and an uneven stitching on the bottom left, and threads stick out in this place.
> There are traces of glue inside the pocket. Damaged canvas at the bottom center.
> 
> Would you like me to make a refund? This is normal quality for 2021 in LV?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5232129
> View attachment 5232134
> View attachment 5232132
> View attachment 5232133


This is horrible.


----------



## EpiFanatic

Aka6of8 said:


> I have a new never used Speedy 35 M. I’m concerned about the non straight edging. Also, I know the new bags are without a location/date stamp and are instead microchipped. Does anyone know where I can find the microchip placement on the Speedy35?  Would this non straight edging bother you?


I would return. The piping should not be that wonky.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Garconx3 said:


> New one


So much better!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Aka6of8 said:


> I have a new never used Speedy 35 M. I’m concerned about the non straight edging. Also, I know the new bags are without a location/date stamp and are instead microchipped. Does anyone know where I can find the microchip placement on the Speedy35?  Would this non straight edging bother you?


This is really bad.


----------



## EpiFanatic

Kimchithing said:


> Hello. This is my new nano noe. I realised the inner stitching is like this. Is this normal? Or is this considered as defect and I should return it?
> View attachment 5229778


Normal


----------



## luvspoms

Normal for a brand new never carried?


----------



## gottabuyit

My Speedy 20 arrived yesterday and it has this whiteish substance on one spot. Looks shiny in the right light, has some teeny tiny bubbles. To me it looks like extra plasticizer got on it. Before I bring it in, i thought I’d check with you all. Normal?


----------



## BULL

gottabuyit said:


> My Speedy 20 arrived yesterday and it has this whiteish substance on one spot. Looks shiny in the right light, has some teeny tiny bubbles. To me it looks like extra plasticizer got on it. Before I bring it in, i thought I’d check with you all. Normal?


Feels like excess glue that came from under the seams, yes.


----------



## Obsessed68

Hi everyone ! 
I spotted a Speedy 30 from a second hand store for 599€ (retail price in France is 1020€), bought in Feb 2021 so should be almost brand new. 
When i look at the pics, i see that the handles are fairly damaged for a bag this young.... i recall seeing better looking handles on bags 10+yo.
Please tell me, has the LV quality really decreased over the years or did the previous owner mistreated the handles ? In your opinion, is the investment worth it ?


----------



## gottabuyit

BULL said:


> Feels like excess glue that came from under the seams, yes.


Ah, ok. I feel better. Thank you, I'm not going to bring it in then. I'm just going to enjoy her.


----------



## BULL

gottabuyit said:


> Ah, ok. I feel better. Thank you, I'm not going to bring it in then. I'm just going to enjoy her.


If an everything-free baby wipe wipes it off then OK, but if not, I’d still bring it in.


----------



## castortroy666

Obsessed68 said:


> Hi everyone !
> I spotted a Speedy 30 from a second hand store for 599€ (retail price in France is 1020€), bought in Feb 2021 so should be almost brand new.
> When i look at the pics, i see that the handles are fairly damaged for a bag this young.... i recall seeing better looking handles on bags 10+yo.
> Please tell me, has the LV quality really decreased over the years or did the previous owner mistreated the handles ? In your opinion, is the investment worth it ?



It would depend on the state of the rest of the bag. If its only the handles, they are easy and not that expensive to replace.


----------



## BULL

Obsessed68 said:


> Hi everyone !
> I spotted a Speedy 30 from a second hand store for 599€ (retail price in France is 1020€), bought in Feb 2021 so should be almost brand new.
> When i look at the pics, i see that the handles are fairly damaged for a bag this young.... i recall seeing better looking handles on bags 10+yo.
> Please tell me, has the LV quality really decreased over the years or did the previous owner mistreated the handles ? In your opinion, is the investment worth it ?


Based on these pics it looks like that it was very carelessly used. Surprising if it really is a half a year old bag. The lock looks ancient.
But the canvas looks quite OK. If the canvas has no tears, cracks, and the corners are in good shape, then only a handle replacement is needed, Vuitton will replace them for €85 a piece, it does worth it I believe.
I'm wondering how the lining looks though. I fear that if the outside was treated this poorly, the inside also might be dirty and it is not super easy to clean. That is the only thing I'm really afraid of.


----------



## bluebird03

Hi ladies, I bought the PM in Noir empriente on Saturday and noticed that the lock was tight, even after pressing to open it the lock wouldn't open. I had to tug it to pull it open, so I went to the store and exchanged it for another one which is slightly better but still a little tight. My canvas PM pops open right away and I dont have to tug it all, anyone else have the same expeirence?


----------



## castortroy666

sleeplessinseattle said:


> Hi ladies, I bought the PM in Noir empriente on Saturday and noticed that the lock was tight, even after pressing to open it the lock wouldn't open. I had to tug it to pull it open, so I went to the store and exchanged it for another one which is slightly better but still a little tight. My canvas PM pops open right away and I dont have to tug it all, anyone else have the same expeirence?


All locks are different in some way, but if you cant live with it, just exchange it for something else.


----------



## Obsessed68

BULL said:


> Based on these pics it looks like that it was very carelessly used. Surprising if it really is a half a year old bag. The lock looks ancient.
> But the canvas looks quite OK. If the canvas has no tears, cracks, and the corners are in good shape, then only a handle replacement is needed, Vuitton will replace them for €85 a piece, it does worth it I believe.
> I'm wondering how the lining looks though. I fear that if the outside was treated this poorly, the inside also might be dirty and it is not super easy to clean. That is the only thing I'm really afraid of.



Thanks for your reply ! 
From the pics i received, the lining doesn't look pristine, like it has some few spots and i don't even know how to clean it.
I think I will pass on this one.


----------



## hoopsie

Hello there - my first larger sized slg arrived today, woo!  meet my pochette Felicie.  

From what I've gathered from threads here, pattern misalignment is not a fault but I think this is quite obvious misalignment.  Should I return?  

Thanks.


----------



## TABLEROCKMASTIFF

This is normal wear.


----------



## idlehen

hoopsie said:


> Hello there - my first larger sized slg arrived today, woo!  meet my pochette Felicie.
> 
> From what I've gathered from threads here, pattern misalignment is not a fault but I think this is quite obvious misalignment.  Should I return?
> 
> Thanks.


I don't think it's that bad, I would keep it. Also, if it's aligned on the bottom, it might not be possible for the alignment to stay perfect as it goes around the corner because the sides + bottom are one piece (if that makes sense). The picture on the website actually has it even more misaligned.


----------



## hoopsie

idlehen said:


> I don't think it's that bad, I would keep it. Also, if it's aligned on the bottom, it might not be possible for the alignment to stay perfect as it goes around the corner because the sides + bottom are one piece (if that makes sense). The picture on the website actually has it even more misaligned.
> 
> View attachment 5240932


yes, it is!  i have actually just taken it back to the UPS drop off, it's just not hitting the right spot in reality.  Thank you.


----------



## BULL

idlehen said:


> Also, if it's aligned on the bottom, it might not be possible for the alignment to stay perfect as it goes around the corner because the sides + bottom are one piece (if that makes sense).


Yes, yes, geometry. It is impossible to align all sides. They can pick 1. They usually choose the bottom.


----------



## lvmagj

I just got this (purchased online) and the two pouches do appear to be misaligned… please check out the pics and let me know if this is normal or would it bug you? The bag seems so hard to find! Does anyone know where or how I can order a new one? Thanks!!


----------



## xyz018

Hi everyone, Happy Friday! I just bought a speedy b 25 in the store, which was the last one in stock there. However, I noticed one side of the handle is misaligned/crooked. Is this degree of misaligned acceptable or normal? Thank you!


----------



## nolv711

xyz018 said:


> Hi everyone, Happy Friday! I just bought a speedy b 25 in the store, which was the last one in stock there. However, I noticed one side of the handle is misaligned/crooked. Is this degree of misaligned acceptable or normal? Thank you!


That does not look normal to me.  My advice would be to return it. There is hope to purchase a replacement. I know they’re hard to find in store but you should have luck emailing the concierge to purchase. I ordered the same bag in early Sept and received it 9 days later and was Made in USA. I was a little disappointed it wasn’t France but I’m ok with it because I didn’t find anything wrong with the bag.


----------



## BULL

xyz018 said:


> Hi everyone, Happy Friday! I just bought a speedy b 25 in the store, which was the last one in stock there. However, I noticed one side of the handle is misaligned/crooked. Is this degree of misaligned acceptable or normal? Thank you!


It is the kind of cosmetic issue that goes away after a week of normal use. Like the wrinkles on the canvas. Probably the handles were bent while being stored in the warehouse. But these handles are literally just a piece of rope wrapped in leather. They bend again when pulled down by a packed bag. If the handle tabs that are stitched to the body of the bag were misaligned, I'd say return immediately, but they seem fine.


----------



## xyz018

nolv711 said:


> That does not look normal to me.  My advice would be to return it. There is hope to purchase a replacement. I know they’re hard to find in store but you should have luck emailing the concierge to purchase. I ordered the same bag in early Sept and received it 9 days later and was Made in USA. I was a little disappointed it wasn’t France but I’m ok with it because I didn’t find anything wrong with the bag.


Thanks for your reply, yeah, it’s certainly not perfect and fairly noticeable when compared to the normal side.


----------



## xyz018

BULL said:


> It is the kind of cosmetic issue that goes away after a week of normal use. Like the wrinkles on the canvas. Probably the handles were bent while being stored in the warehouse. But these handles are literally just a piece of rope wrapped in leather. They bend again when pulled down by a packed bag. If the handle tabs that are stitched to the body of the bag were misaligned, I'd say return immediately, but they seem fine.


Thanks for your reply. I searched a few posts and did see some people mention this may go away after using. I guess I’m just not sure if I want to accept one that has some issue in the beginning, especially when this is more of an impulsive buy for me.


----------



## Highendlessbag

Bought this PO voyage clouds from an insta reseller and noticed this double stitching, is this normal or a bad sign of it being a replica? I noticed it on both sides, but not on opposite end...please anyone with store bought po voyage confirm if this is normal?


----------



## BULL

Highendlessbag said:


> Bought this PO voyage clouds from an insta reseller and noticed this double stitching, is this normal or a bad sign of it being a replica? I noticed it on both sides, but not on opposite end...please anyone with store bought po voyage confirm if this is normal?
> 
> View attachment 5243859
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5243864
> 
> 
> View attachment 5243865


We don't authenticate in this thread but I am sure that the official press photos answer all your questions:


			https://eu.louisvuitton.com/eng-e1/products/pochette-voyage-monogram-other-nvprod2380068v


----------



## Highendlessbag

BULL said:


> We don't authenticate in this thread but I am sure that the official press photos answer all your questions:
> 
> 
> https://eu.louisvuitton.com/eng-e1/products/pochette-voyage-monogram-other-nvprod2380068v


Thank you Bull, it gives me great reassurance that this double stitching is considered normal for this type of SLG.


----------



## SarBut123

I just purchased a brand new Neverfull Damier Azur… and I’m concerned about the trim also? Does this look like excessive wrinkling?


----------



## BULL

SarBut123 said:


> I just purchased a brand new Neverfull Damier Azur… and I’m concerned about the trim also? Does this look like excessive wrinkling?


The lighting conditions are very special in the first 2, even a baby would look old like that  The 3rd pic looks perfectly fine, but let's see what Neverfull owners say.


----------



## SarBut123

BULL said:


> The lighting conditions are very special in the first 2, even a baby would look old like that  The 3rd pic looks perfectly fine, but let's see what Neverfull owners say.


Totally - the first two pics are just with the evening light coming in from the window - third is with main light on and camera flash! I’m hoping the wrinkling is normal! Just hope it doesn’t mean it will wear quicker


----------



## SarBut123

Couple more pics for reference ‍♀️


----------



## cmars

SarBut123 said:


> I just purchased a brand new Neverfull Damier Azur… and I’m concerned about the trim also? Does this look like excessive wrinkling?


The wrinkling would be bothersome, I would exchange it.  I have a NF but it's in DE, so the leather is stiffer. Looking at the vachetta trim on an older bag I own, it's not wrinkled like this at all.


----------



## LittleStar88

SarBut123 said:


> I just purchased a brand new Neverfull Damier Azur… and I’m concerned about the trim also? Does this look like excessive wrinkling?



My DA Neverfull's trim was a smooth as a baby's bottom when I got it (even in wonky lighting). Yours looks a little chewed up in comparison for being a new bag. If I received one like yours, I would exchange it.


----------



## Pink_Panther234

Eugh! Mine did the same thing


----------



## SarBut123

As the days pass it’s not annoying me as much. Defo obvious that one side is more wrinkled than the other but they say it’s all dependant on the piece of natural leather that is used and some parts will have wrinkling naturally. Just hope it doesn’t mean it will wear and tear quicker


----------



## beautyhml

I got the camel coussin pm today after snagging it on the website - I’m a little disappointed with the stitching on the bottom. Should I return/exchange? Has anyone had this issue with their coussin? I don’t know. I just expected better?


----------



## BULL

beautyhml said:


> I got the camel coussin pm today after snagging it on the website - I’m a little disappointed with the stitching on the bottom. Should I return/exchange? Has anyone had this issue with their coussin? I don’t know. I just expected better?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5248758
> View attachment 5248759


It is not OK. It was turned inside out a little more agressively as it should have. Looks like the leather got torn too. You should expect better, this is a VERY expensive bag even for a Vuitton and it is their new flagship design. Not to mention that this kind of issue would be just as unacceptable on a 150 dollar card holder.


----------



## Loriad

beautyhml said:


> I got the camel coussin pm today after snagging it on the website - I’m a little disappointed with the stitching on the bottom. Should I return/exchange? Has anyone had this issue with their coussin? I don’t know. I just expected better?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5248758
> View attachment 5248759


This looks TERRIBLE. I try not to be picky but this is unacceptable. So sorry! For that kind of money, they need to do a much better job of looking at these things before they ship them. My goodness....


----------



## Buyorbyebags

This is not ok by all means. Spending such price, quality must not be compromised. Hope you get a perfect exchange




beautyhml said:


> I got the camel coussin pm today after snagging it on the website - I’m a little disappointed with the stitching on the bottom. Should I return/exchange? Has anyone had this issue with their coussin? I don’t know. I just expected better?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5248758
> View attachment 5248759


----------



## Buyorbyebags

I just purchased this pochette metis bicolor empreinte from LV store this week and notice that the glazing is rough/ sharp to touch and uneven. Do you think it's normal for pochette metis glazing or i should exchange it?
Score this after price increase, I would want my bag to be as perfect as possible. Thank you


----------



## brnicutie

SarBut123 said:


> I just purchased a brand new Neverfull Damier Azur… and I’m concerned about the trim also? Does this look like excessive wrinkling?


Your bag might have been a return. When the sides get cinched it gets wrinkled like that. I noticed the wrinkling is right by the cinched part.


----------



## BULL

Buyorbyebags said:


> I just purchased this pochette metis bicolor empreinte from LV store this week and notice that the glazing is rough/ sharp to touch and uneven. Do you think it's normal for pochette metis glazing or i should exchange it?
> Score this after price increase, I would want my bag to be as perfect as possible. Thank you
> View attachment 5248868
> 
> 
> View attachment 5248867
> 
> View attachment 5248869


This is quite a typical look for Vuitton edge-painting. Hermès is in a different league of course, but these edges are machine painted here. You can find a better or worse one, but this is not a defect.


----------



## Loriad

Buyorbyebags said:


> I just purchased this pochette metis bicolor empreinte from LV store this week and notice that the glazing is rough/ sharp to touch and uneven. Do you think it's normal for pochette metis glazing or i should exchange it?
> Score this after price increase, I would want my bag to be as perfect as possible. Thank you
> View attachment 5248868
> 
> 
> View attachment 5248867
> 
> View attachment 5248869


I think this looks similar to my pochette metis. If there is nothing wrong with the rest of the bag, I would keep it.


----------



## SarBut123

brnicutie said:


> Your bag might have been a return. When the sides get cinched it gets wrinkled like that. I noticed the wrinkling is right by the cinched part.


You could be right! I think I’ll just keep it, it’s likely to wrinkle anyway and I live 3 hrs away from the store! I suppose you just expect perfection when your spending that kind of money


----------



## SarBut123

beautyhml said:


> I got the camel coussin pm today after snagging it on the website - I’m a little disappointed with the stitching on the bottom. Should I return/exchange? Has anyone had this issue with their coussin? I don’t know. I just expected better?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5248758
> View attachment 5248759


Aww this is really not ok! I hope they can get you a replacement! So annoying that they don’t get it right the first time round


----------



## brnicutie

SarBut123 said:


> You could be right! I think I’ll just keep it, it’s likely to wrinkle anyway and I live 3 hrs away from the store! I suppose you just expect perfection when your spending that kind of money


Yes, it will eventually wrinkle. My two NFs are starting to wrinkle by just sitting there where the handles are flopping over. It all depends on what you can live with.


----------



## jane

Received the rose gold vernis mini pochette yesterday and it's definitely going back. Just thought I'd share these pics. On the bottom, the stitching is absolutely terrible. Uneven, tiny stitches adjacent to longer, irregular stitches, and loose threads. What a mess. For over $700, HELL no. Also on one corner, the monogram piping is either peeling or is covered in some kind of residue.





This will be my FOURTH return to LV for defects this year alone. They are out of chances.


----------



## CrackBerryCream

I just got my vintage Saumur back from Vachetta replacement. On the outside it looked fine, so I happily took it with me from the local LV store. But when I opened one of the flaps I saw the tab attached looking very wonky (the whole shape, stitching, creases on the left side) and the inside of the side straps looking very wrinkly. Also, they removed the date code without asking. So the bag has no date code at all now (my friend and I searched everywhere inside).

I paid 800€ for the vachetta replacement. Do you think I should go back to LV and tell them I’m unhappy with the tab? Or do you think they won’t be able to do it any better than this? I did a poll on IG and the majority of people think the tab looks fake, the quality looks so bad…

I haven’t purchased any LV bags in a long time and only heard about the quality decline. So I appreciate your input whether I’m too picky or this is something you would bring up to them.


----------



## SarBut123

jem1024 said:


> I received this Neverfull my first online purchase. It arrived pretty folded. Just wondering if this looks okay? The bottom doesn’t look straight or am I being too picky? Will it straighten once it softens?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4244459
> View attachment 4244460
> View attachment 4244462


Curious as to how your bag turned out? I have a new one with this same issue…defo feels like it’s sown differently to my DE Neverfull which is perfectly flat- my new DA one feels like it’s bulging a bit at bottom?


----------



## BULL

CrackBerryCream said:


> I just got my vintage Saumur back from Vachetta replacement. On the outside it looked fine, so I happily took it with me from the local LV store. But when I opened one of the flaps I saw the tab attached looking very wonky (the whole shape, stitching, creases on the left side) and the inside of the side straps looking very wrinkly. Also, they removed the date code without asking. So the bag has no date code at all now (my friend and I searched everywhere inside).
> 
> I paid 800€ for the vachetta replacement. Do you think I should go back to LV and tell them I’m unhappy with the tab? Or do you think they won’t be able to do it any better than this? I did a poll on IG and the majority of people think the tab looks fake, the quality looks so bad…
> 
> I haven’t purchased any LV bags in a long time and only heard about the quality decline. So I appreciate your input whether I’m too picky or this is something you would bring up to them.
> View attachment 5249925
> View attachment 5249926
> View attachment 5249927


The leather wrinkling is perfecly normal.
The tab... well, the thing is, that the ateliers doing the repairs are special. At the normal ones a bag sees 30 people during production, each doing just one specific little step, while here a single artisan disassembles and brings the bag back to life. If they have at hand certain parts still being made regularly, like straps, or have the dyecut at least to recreate, they'll use them, but if not, they will redo them by hand from scratch, from a piece of raw leather. I have seen many instances of repairs of older models, where certain parts were clearly and literally hand-made just for that piece. I know that it looks a little less Vuittony than the literally mass produces tabs that are on the regular bags, but this exact piece was truly hand-made, cut, stamped and painted (might be the reason for the more pronounced wrinkly looking edges) by an artisan just for you. I'd like to show you all an interesting example. Here is is the official press photo of the Steamer 45. Look at the part where the handle connects to the flap, and also at the corners inside at the bottom. Both the corners and the handle needs to be hand stitched, and this is how it looks and can look even on this $4000 legend.
I don't say all these to convince you to keep it, but personally this would not bother me, I would find it to be more unique and more made for me. But I totally understand your concern, especially if you plan to resell the bag.


----------



## CrackBerryCream

Thank you so much for the detailed explanation and sample @BULL ! Now I understand why all other parts look perfectly stitched, while the inside tab doesn't... I'll still drop by the store to see what they say. Would also be interesting if my bag is now chipped or simply date/identification-less. I don't plan on selling the bag, but in case I ever had to it's better to have the perfect looking tab, if it is even possible to get in this case.


----------



## BULL

CrackBerryCream said:


> Thank you so much for the detailed explanation and sample @BULL ! Now I understand why all other parts look perfectly stitched, while the inside tab doesn't... I'll still drop by the store to see what they say. Would also be interesting if my bag is now chipped or simply date/identification-less. I don't plan on selling the bag, but in case I ever had to it's better to have the perfect looking tab, if it is even possible to get in this case.


Yes, I believe they can try again. And hopefully it has a chip, but you can check that too at home.
Is the stitching visible on the inside too? If yes, they don't need to disassemble the bag again to replace only the tag.


----------



## CrackBerryCream

Yes, the stitching is visible on the inside too. Good to know that it would be less work for the tag. I can't even imagine how much effort it was to replace the piping... the Saumur has quite a bit of Vachetta, which I love.

Just googled about the chip and will download an app to search for it


----------



## Madrye28

jane said:


> Received the rose gold vernis mini pochette yesterday and it's definitely going back. Just thought I'd share these pics. On the bottom, the stitching is absolutely terrible. Uneven, tiny stitches adjacent to longer, irregular stitches, and loose threads. What a mess. For over $700, HELL no. Also on one corner, the monogram piping is either peeling or is covered in some kind of residue.
> 
> View attachment 5249243
> View attachment 5249244
> 
> 
> This will be my FOURTH return to LV for defects this year alone. They are out of chances.


I’ve had minor stitching issues with some of my pieces as well. Sorry that happened to you.  With that said, someone else will happily snatch that piece up.  It doesn’t affect the performance of the piece
And it’s irregular at the bottom of the pochette. Personally, I think it should be RTV’d and placed in the associate website, but I highly doubt it.  Most stores have waitlists for this piece. As far as you being done with LV, that’s sad, especially over some wonky stitching. I handle pieces every single day and I can assure you this is the exception, not the rule. Mose pieces are indeed perfect, maybe you just had a unfortunate streak of bad luck and fell victim to a few wonky pieces….


----------



## SarBut123

This is what I mean…. My DE never looked like this?


----------



## SarBut123

Does this bulging at bottom of Neverfull seem normal? My DE def doesn’t have this. It seems like it’s maybe stitched funny. Even with bag organiser in - when it’s on my shoulder I can still see bottom of bag.


----------



## gguccy

SarBut123 said:


> Does this bulging at bottom of Neverfull seem normal? My DE def doesn’t have this. It seems like it’s maybe stitched funny. Even with bag organiser in - when it’s on my shoulder I can still see bottom of bag.



That definitely does not seem normal to me, looks like a factory flaw. I've been noticing more and more of these flaws on popular styles. Does it have a date code? If so can you let me know what factory its from? Curious!


----------



## natjyl

Conconchica said:


> I just got the Mono Bumbag. Absolutely love it! But I wore it for the first time the other day and noticed the threads on the sides (see pics) and I wonder if it’s normal stitching? Also one other pic shows the two sides not exactly the same (I was worried that’d be a site more prone to cracking)? Any bumbag owners could share their thoughts / pics of their bumbag closeup? TIA!


Just wondering if you've had any issues with that cracking in the crease???


----------



## GiannaCC

I bought the Daily pouch a few days ago. Now I saw that one side of the pouch is uneven (first pic), like both pieces were not sewn together in the same height. Is this considered „normal“ or would you return? The other side is even (second pic)


----------



## purselovah91

yeah that looks really bad.... do you notice it not up close?


----------



## snibor

Wouldn’t bother me


----------



## Starburst 413

wouldn’t bother me


----------



## 880

This would not bother me, but if you feel differently then return. I would advise buying when you can examine IRL though


----------



## Loriad

I would keep it. Not noticeable unless you're looking for it or know it's there. No one else will see that.


----------



## Farkvam

I would have noticed it as well, but I would still keep it personally.  I'm assuming this is the mark of a handmade item.


----------



## SpicyTuna13

I would keep


----------



## GiannaCC

Thank you so much for your replies! I will keep it… ❤️


----------



## JoesGirl

Ugh.  I’ve been stalking this bag for so long, finally got one. But noticed this on the handle.  I took it in to exchange at my local boutique but they said, sure, they’ll return it but they have no idea if they’ll be able to get me another one.  It wasn’t “order-able“ I ended up just bringing it back home with me but I don’t feel great about it.  

I LOVE the bag but am Left feeling less then satisfied with my experience.  Today I called the client services number to see if they could help, she suggested I email pictures to a certain email which I did.  But I have no idea if or when they will follow up with.

I am including photos to see what you all think.   Should I just keep it? I‘m new to LV.  Bought my first SLG 9/11 and have since added five more bags to my collection.


----------



## JoesGirl

Now that I see these pics, they don’t look as bad as I’ve made it in my head.  What do you think?


----------



## SpicyTuna13

Normal.

Enjoy your bag!


----------



## SpicyTuna13

P.S. It will be less noticeable once the patina kicks in.


----------



## n4n6906

I believe that’s a natural characteristic of leather. It’s unfortunate that it’s on the top, where it’s visible. Like the previous poster said, once patinas, it might not be as noticeable. Good luck on your decision!


----------



## Starburst 413

I think it’s just wrinkly leather (as leather will do sometimes). Can you massage it a bit to smooth it out?


----------



## JoesGirl

Ohhhh I like that idea.  And even more so that you guys don’t really consider it a flaw.  
I have to say I LOVE the bag. I was thinking of it more of a summer bag because I live in Oregon and was afraid of the rain but after talking to the CA in the store yesterday I feel a lot better about it.


----------



## GiannaCC

Same item, other question… the gap between the leather and the canvas is quite big… is this normal? On the other side the gap is smaller (second pic)


----------



## Sunshine mama

xyz018 said:


> Hi everyone, Happy Friday! I just bought a speedy b 25 in the store, which was the last one in stock there. However, I noticed one side of the handle is misaligned/crooked. Is this degree of misaligned acceptable or normal? Thank you!


My new Speedy 20 was like that in the store.  The SA kind of manipulated it to sit straight,  and now the handles look perfectly aligned. I would have never guessed it was crooked in the first place.  But this was just my experience.  Maybe you could try to manipulate and see what happens?


----------



## elee12

I was able to order the elusive Alma BB in DE and found some minor flaws and am wondering if it’s worth returning/trying to replace? They’re fairly minor and this bag is hard to come by so I’m leaning toward keeping it but what do you guys think? There’s a snag in the fabric liner, and (hard to show in photos) but one side of the fabric “ripples” as in its not flush with the canvas.




Also is this wavy leather square normal?


----------



## xyz018

Sunshine mama said:


> My new Speedy 20 was like that in the store.  The SA kind of manipulated it to sit straight,  and now the handles look perfectly aligned. I would have never guessed it was crooked in the first place.  But this was just my experience.  Maybe you could try to manipulate and see what happens?


Thank you for the reply! I ended up keeping it : ) tried to exchange for another one, but the stock has been low in the store and there has always been a line to get in. The sales associate in the store said it will likely get better after normal use. All the effort to track down another one and line up to get in the store exhausted me, and as soon as I decided to let it go and started using the bag, I looked past the handle. So I’m all set


----------



## BULL

elee12 said:


> I was able to order the elusive Alma BB in DE and found some minor flaws and am wondering if it’s worth returning/trying to replace? They’re fairly minor and this bag is hard to come by so I’m leaning toward keeping it but what do you guys think? There’s a snag in the fabric liner, and (hard to show in photos) but one side of the fabric “ripples” as in its not flush with the canvas.
> View attachment 5257622
> 
> View attachment 5257623
> 
> Also is this wavy leather square normal?
> View attachment 5257624


I wouldn't mind the side tab that much, but the inside fraying is something that's only OK if I've caused it down the road, but factory fresh: hard no.


----------



## natjyl

This was purchased April this year and only ever used for either 3-5 cards or a few coins + some cash.
can I quite confidently say that despite quality decline this shouldn't be happening? The stitching had pulled on the canvas even more now and you can kinda see in the photos the brown inner canvas parts.
last time I brought it in the SA said it was wear & tear... I'm going to bring it in again tomorrow to ask them to inspect it and ask for an exchange.


----------



## NatsumiYuki

Hi all! I managed to grab this cutie online after stalking it for so long, but I am just concerned with it’s quality








I am worried that the canvas will crack from the holes of the stitches with use. I am also worried about the bumps seen on the inner zippers. Its present on both sides. Also there is wuite a gap on both ends of the zipper.

Should I return this piece and continue searching for a better piece?


----------



## Sunshine mama

NatsumiYuki said:


> Hi all! I managed to grab this cutie online after stalking it for so long, but I am just concerned with it’s quality
> View attachment 5264045
> 
> View attachment 5264046
> 
> View attachment 5264047
> 
> View attachment 5264048
> 
> I am worried that the canvas will crack from the holes of the stitches with use. I am also worried about the bumps seen on the inner zippers. Its present on both sides. Also there is wuite a gap on both ends of the zipper.
> 
> Should I return this piece and continue searching for a better piece?


Congrats!
It looks like an average piece to me.  I've seen many pieces IRL at the store and unfortunately LV makes them like this.  There are a few exceptional pieces that are slightly better, but in general,  this looks normal to me.
There are also worse looking pieces too.


----------



## boyoverboard

elee12 said:


> I was able to order the elusive Alma BB in DE and found some minor flaws and am wondering if it’s worth returning/trying to replace? They’re fairly minor and this bag is hard to come by so I’m leaning toward keeping it but what do you guys think? There’s a snag in the fabric liner, and (hard to show in photos) but one side of the fabric “ripples” as in its not flush with the canvas.
> View attachment 5257622
> 
> View attachment 5257623
> 
> Also is this wavy leather square normal?
> View attachment 5257624


Definitely not acceptable. That’s shocking that they would sell it with that interior damage. I wouldn’t even pay full price for a bag from Zara if it was already damaged. Insane that LV passes these items through their quality control process.


----------



## boyoverboard

NatsumiYuki said:


> Hi all! I managed to grab this cutie online after stalking it for so long, but I am just concerned with it’s quality
> View attachment 5264045
> 
> View attachment 5264046
> 
> View attachment 5264047
> 
> View attachment 5264048
> 
> I am worried that the canvas will crack from the holes of the stitches with use. I am also worried about the bumps seen on the inner zippers. Its present on both sides. Also there is wuite a gap on both ends of the zipper.
> 
> Should I return this piece and continue searching for a better piece?


That’s generally how they look. It’s not ideal, certainly, but I have one or two clés which are a few years old and on which the stitching is visible from the outside like that, and I’ve never had any issues with the canvas cracking.


----------



## Gypsygrl

Hello, question for you lovely ladies and gents. My husband gifted me early for Christmas but while I love my new OnTheGo this bump or dent is driving me nuts!! I have tried straightening out the spot and stuffing the bag to help shape it, but is this something that will go away over time or should I exchange? My By The Pool does not have this issue even after using it all summer. It’s gotten slightly better over the past week but still driving me nuts and I’m dying to use this bag.


----------



## NatsumiYuki

Sunshine mama said:


> Congrats!
> It looks like an average piece to me.  I've seen many pieces IRL at the store and unfortunately LV makes them like this.  There are a few exceptional pieces that are slightly better, but in general,  this looks normal to me.
> There are also worse looking pieces too.





boyoverboard said:


> That’s generally how they look. It’s not ideal, certainly, but I have one or two clés which are a few years old and on which the stitching is visible from the outside like that, and I’ve never had any issues with the canvas cracking.



Thanks you so much for replying


----------



## desmchlle

Hi everyone, I know I'm late to the game on the PSM. I put it off for a while as I thought it was too basic/everyone had it. I feel like the trend has died down a bit and grew interested again. I also could not get over how cute/versatile it is and pulled the trigger.

I FINALLY have her but I'm so torn. I'm iffy on the misalignment in the front (see photos). I've seen photos of other PSMs and definitely have seen worse. What are your thoughts - keep or return?


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

Gypsygrl said:


> Hello, question for you lovely ladies and gents. My husband gifted me early for Christmas but while I love my new OnTheGo this bump or dent is driving me nuts!! I have tried straightening out the spot and stuffing the bag to help shape it, but is this something that will go away over time or should I exchange? My By The Pool does not have this issue even after using it all summer. It’s gotten slightly better over the past week but still driving me nuts and I’m dying to use this bag.


That would drive me crazy! I would exchange it. For that kind of money, I'd want it to be perfect.


----------



## desmchlle

Gypsygrl said:


> Hello, question for you lovely ladies and gents. My husband gifted me early for Christmas but while I love my new OnTheGo this bump or dent is driving me nuts!! I have tried straightening out the spot and stuffing the bag to help shape it, but is this something that will go away over time or should I exchange? My By The Pool does not have this issue even after using it all summer. It’s gotten slightly better over the past week but still driving me nuts and I’m dying to use this bag.





Mid Century Gal said:


> That would drive me crazy! I would exchange it. For that kind of money, I'd want it to be perfect.


 It definitely sounds like it's an eyesore for you. It could potentially get worse over time. I agree with Mid Century Gal, I would exchange for a bump-less version.


----------



## oceanlinerguy

Hey all, I've been seriously looking into purchasing a LV document portfolio but it would have to be a used one. In my search I've noticed that the portfolios made up to 1990 on the expanding edge side it looks like the edge is folded under twice and stitched to give a clean edge, yet from the 90's on it looks like the edge was only folded once then stitched leaving the cut edge of the canvas visible. It seems to me that gives a sloppy look as the edge can also curl over extended use. Did LV really piece it together that way? I've looked at portfolios on TheRealReal which doesn't show pictures of the expanding edge and Fashiophile which does show pics of said edge so I'm assuming those portfolios are legit. Also I'm curious about the monogram line up of the portfolios. I have a catalogue from the 90's showing portfolios where the monogram was nicely aligned on all sides of the front, yet all the used ones I come across show only the top and right side matching and the LV's not lined up centered which bothers me. I want a LV portfolio as I want it to go with the other luggage pieces I have but want to be sure it's worth it.


----------



## Gypsygrl

desmchlle said:


> It definitely sounds like it's an eyesore for you. It could potentially get worse over time. I agree with Mid Century Gal, I would exchange for a bump-less version.


Thank you, I just wanted to see if I was just being nit-picky. I’m requesting an appointment for tomorrow to exchange


----------



## Gypsygrl

Mid Century Gal said:


> That would drive me crazy! I would exchange it. For that kind of money, I'd want it to be perfect.


Thank you! My husband didn’t think it was an issue but it’s really bothering me. What stinks is other then that all the stitching and alignments are perfect, but this is just such an eyesore to me!


----------



## Gypsygrl

NatsumiYuki said:


> Hi all! I managed to grab this cutie online after stalking it for so long, but I am just concerned with it’s quality
> View attachment 5264045
> 
> View attachment 5264046
> 
> View attachment 5264047
> 
> View attachment 5264048
> 
> I am worried that the canvas will crack from the holes of the stitches with use. I am also worried about the bumps seen on the inner zippers. Its present on both sides. Also there is wuite a gap on both ends of the zipper.
> 
> Should I return this piece and continue searching for a better piece?


I had one 10+ years ago and don't remember how the stitching looked but I bought it pre-loved and used it heavily for years with no real issues. Finally gave away a few years back and I have bought 2 new ones that both have stitching like yours and you can see through where the stitches are. I will say that I am more careful now but both of mine are still holding up well. I think this is normal quality for LV nowadays. You could always hold out for a better one but with the constant price increases I don't know if I would be willing to pay what pricing is already.


----------



## elee12

BULL said:


> I wouldn't mind the side tab that much, but the inside fraying is something that's only OK if I've caused it down the road, but factory fresh: hard no.





boyoverboard said:


> Definitely not acceptable. That’s shocking that they would sell it with that interior damage. I wouldn’t even pay full price for a bag from Zara if it was already damaged. Insane that LV passes these items through their quality control process.



Thanks for responding! I contacted customer service and they are doing an exchange for me. Hopefully the new one is perfect!


----------



## Sunshine mama

desmchlle said:


> Hi everyone, I know I'm late to the game on the PSM. I put it off for a while as I thought it was too basic/everyone had it. I feel like the trend has died down a bit and grew interested again. I also could not get over how cute/versatile it is and pulled the trigger.
> 
> I FINALLY have her but I'm so torn. I'm iffy on the misalignment in the front (see photos). I've seen photos of other PSMs and definitely have seen worse. What are your thoughts - keep or return?
> 
> View attachment 5264720
> 
> 
> View attachment 5264721


This would bother me for sure! So sorry.  But it all depends on your tolerance level I suppose.


----------



## airjordan559

Just got this purse today for a Christmas gift but after seeing the reviews of glazing regarding this purse I’m a little worried. I took best pictures I could, but does it look to be potential glazing on this purse? I don’t see any cracking but just little bumps.


----------



## Loriad

airjordan559 said:


> Just got this purse today for a Christmas gift but after seeing the reviews of glazing regarding this purse I’m a little worried. I took best pictures I could, but does it look to be potential glazing on this purse? I don’t see any cracking but just little bumps.


I don't see anything?


----------



## Madrye28

airjordan559 said:


> Just got this purse today for a Christmas gift but after seeing the reviews of glazing regarding this purse I’m a little worried. I took best pictures I could, but does it look to be potential glazing on this purse? I don’t see any cracking but just little bumps.


Looks perfect to me. Keep an eye and if the glazing starts to peel, they can repair it for you.


----------



## airjordan559

Are the small imperfections on top normal?


----------



## Madrye28

airjordan559 said:


> Are the small imperfections on top normal?


I seriously don’t see anything.


----------



## airjordan559

That’s good to hear. Lol. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Sassy

I posted on the speedy 20 thread asking the ladies on that thread but maybe I should have posted here. I haven’t bought an LV bag in over 10 years but really loved the speedy 20 and was able to get my hands on one thanks to this forum! I was so excited but when it arrived, I saw that the handles are slightly misaligned and not parallel with each other. One handle is about 2mm or so off, you can see the picture that one handle is stitched slightly lower than the other handle. I also noticed that one handle is also slightly higher than the other handle because it was stitched closer to the zipper, again probably about 2mm or so. These issues don’t affect the functionality of the bag (but we’re not really buying these bags just for functionality), and you can’t really see the discrepancies unless it’s pointed out, but now I that see them I can’t unsee them either. Are these flaws to be expected for a hand assembled bag? Again, it’s my first LV in over 10 years so I don’t know if this is the quality I should expect these days. Thanks for any thoughts and whether I should return it. I know if I return it, it’s unlikely I’ll find another one anytime soon.


----------



## ILOVENOVA

Sassy said:


> I posted on the speedy 20 thread asking the ladies on that thread but maybe I should have posted here. I haven’t bought an LV bag in over 10 years but really loved the speedy 20 and was able to get my hands on one thanks to this forum! I was so excited but when it arrived, I saw that the handles are slightly misaligned and not parallel with each other. One handle is about 2mm or so off, you can see the picture that one handle is stitched slightly lower than the other handle. I also noticed that one handle is also slightly higher than the other handle because it was stitched closer to the zipper, again probably about 2mm or so. These issues don’t affect the functionality of the bag (but we’re not really buying these bags just for functionality), and you can’t really see the discrepancies unless it’s pointed out, but now I that see them I can’t unsee them either. Are these flaws to be expected for a hand assembled bag? Again, it’s my first LV in over 10 years so I don’t know if this is the quality I should expect these days. Thanks for any thoughts and whether I should return it. I know if I return it, it’s unlikely I’ll find another one anytime soon.


I returned my Alma BB because one of many others reasons. When I hold them up, they kinda tilted to 1 side. You have 30 days window to return, hopefully you can find another one to compare before you return this one. If not, I would just return it because it will bother me every time I hold it or use it.


----------



## Mrs Milky

Last Friday I received Speedy B 25 DE and I noticed a crooked handle on one side, thought I was too picky, but after 2 hours out today I inspected the bag and saw this, like the print on one corner chipped off leaving a black circle and another one is slightly fading already. 
Tell me please am I being again too picky or that should not happen to a brand new bag? MIF and microchipped


----------



## Sunshine mama

airjordan559 said:


> Are the small imperfections on top normal?


Whatever is seen as imperfection is just the way it's  done with glazing. Glazing is never completely flat, straight,  or even.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Mrs Milky said:


> Last Friday I received Speedy B 25 DE and I noticed a crooked handle on one side, thought I was too picky, but after 2 hours out today I inspected the bag and saw this, like the print on one corner chipped off leaving a black circle and another one is slightly fading already.
> Tell me please am I being again too picky or that should not happen to a brand new bag? MIF and microchipped


I would be upset with the chipping.


----------



## hotdog420

Hey guys! I finally got my hands on a PSM. however I feel like I’m seeing flaws that may or may not be there. What do you think?


----------



## BULL

hotdog420 said:


> Hey guys! I finally got my hands on a PSM. however I feel like I’m seeing flaws that may or may not be there. What do you think?


I don’t see anything.


----------



## Madrye28

BULL said:


> I don’t see anything.


Same here. Looks perfect to me!


----------



## eske212

I just got the MPA and I noticed the canvas on one end of the mini pochette isn’t straight. I tried stuffing it to see if it would naturally straighten but it’s still crooked. Do you think it will straighten with time?


----------



## BULL

eske212 said:


> I just got the MPA and I noticed the canvas on one end of the mini pochette isn’t straight. I tried stuffing it to see if it would naturally straighten but it’s still crooked. Do you think it will straighten with time?


If you pull it, is it the same distance on both sides of the zipper? Seems a little off. I mean the sewing itself.


----------



## tangoqueen

Hi guys, I’ve just received the Nano Speedy from Client Services after being on the waitlist for months! I know there’s a new version coming out, but I still went for the traditional model thinking I would carry it cross body exclusively. Anyway, it arrived yesterday and I’m mainly happy but a couple of things are bothering me. The inside of one of the handles is wrinkled (which I understand is quite common), and one of the leather loops (top in the photo) is showing some wear even though it is straight from the box. Am I being too picky?


----------



## Madrye28

tangoqueen said:


> Hi guys, I’ve just received the Nano Speedy from Client Services after being on the waitlist for months! I know there’s a new version coming out, but I still went for the traditional model thinking I would carry it cross body exclusively. Anyway, it arrived yesterday and I’m mainly happy but a couple of things are bothering me. The inside of one of the handles is wrinkled (which I understand is quite common), and one of the leather loops (top in the photo) is showing some wear even though it is straight from the box. Am I being too picky?


Looks great.  I would keep it.  The new one isn’t getting released until February and it will be very limited.


----------



## BULL

tangoqueen said:


> Hi guys, I’ve just received the Nano Speedy from Client Services after being on the waitlist for months! I know there’s a new version coming out, but I still went for the traditional model thinking I would carry it cross body exclusively. Anyway, it arrived yesterday and I’m mainly happy but a couple of things are bothering me. The inside of one of the handles is wrinkled (which I understand is quite common), and one of the leather loops (top in the photo) is showing some wear even though it is straight from the box. Am I being too picky?


Looks perfect. The wrinkles are normal and these are on the milder side. The smaller the bag and smaller the curve, the more likely to get wrinkled.
The edge paint tends to be less intensive on directly attached leather parts, that wouldn’t bother me as well.
It is a very nice Christmas present


----------



## tangoqueen

Madrye28 said:


> Looks great.  I would keep it.  The new one isn’t getting released until February and it will be very limited.



Thanks for your reply, I’m keeping it!


----------



## tangoqueen

BULL said:


> Looks perfect. The wrinkles are normal and these are on the milder side. The smaller the bag and smaller the curve, the more likely to get wrinkled.
> The edge paint tends to be less intensive on directly attached leather parts, that wouldn’t bother me as well.
> It is a very nice Christmas present



Thanks for your assurances! It is indeed a nice Christmas present, I’m keeping it


----------



## suzannabunny

I just received my first LV bag ever and it looked perfect until I started inspecting closely and on one side the monogram canvas print on the bottom of the bag is uneven. It’s perfect on the other side. Is this normal? I scored it online after waiting forever to come back in stock.


----------



## wowzers1941

suzannabunny said:


> I just received my first LV bag ever and it looked perfect until I started inspecting closely and on one side the monogram canvas print on the bottom of the bag is uneven. It’s perfect on the other side. Is this something normal?



If it's something you're going to constantly think about then return it and get another, somebody will appreciate it.


----------



## BleuSaphir

hotdog420 said:


> Hey guys! I finally got my hands on a PSM. however I feel like I’m seeing flaws that may or may not be there. What do you think?


That has got to be the most perfect looking PSM!


----------



## ggirl

suzannabunny said:


> I just received my first LV bag ever and it looked perfect until I started inspecting closely and on one side the monogram canvas print on the bottom of the bag is uneven. It’s perfect on the other side. Is this normal? I scored it online after waiting forever to come back in stock.
> 
> View attachment 5282201


Love the bag- I have it in DE. I wouldn’t keep it- it should be even on both sides.
I exchanged my Felicie for the same reason a few years ago. 
Hope you find a perfect one!!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

suzannabunny said:


> I just received my first LV bag ever and it looked perfect until I started inspecting closely and on one side the monogram canvas print on the bottom of the bag is uneven. It’s perfect on the other side. Is this normal? I scored it online after waiting forever to come back in stock.
> 
> View attachment 5282201


I have this bag and checked mine and it’s even. If it bothers you now, you will probably not use it so I would return or exchange if you don’t like it…


----------



## brnicutie

suzannabunny said:


> I just received my first LV bag ever and it looked perfect until I started inspecting closely and on one side the monogram canvas print on the bottom of the bag is uneven. It’s perfect on the other side. Is this normal? I scored it online after waiting forever to come back in stock.
> 
> View attachment 5282201


It's not a defect. LV doesn't consider alignment issues a defect. However, the whole print on this side of the bag is slanted. I would not be happy with this. I would return or exchange.


----------



## brnicutie

hotdog420 said:


> Hey guys! I finally got my hands on a PSM. however I feel like I’m seeing flaws that may or may not be there. What do you think?


The flower alignment above the pocket on the left is just a smidge off and the top handle is a little crooked. This is one of the best that I've seen though. Read through the PSM thread and you'll see what I'm talking about. Some of the PSMs are horrendous.


----------



## iskam.mnogo

Not sure where to ask this question, so I hope it’s OK that I’m using this thread.
I went to a store in NJ today to return a Pochette Metis and the sales associates couldn’t scan my bag. They couldn’t locate the chip using their app. They said it could be due to their connection. So they told me that they will have to ship the bag to the warehouse on my behalf, but did not issue the refund or gave me a receipt. Basically, I left the bag with them without any evidence of that. I voiced my concern and was told that this is their protocol and that we are on video anyway. 
Has this happened to anyone else? Anyone able to ease my worries? 
Thank you!


----------



## Loriad

iskam.mnogo said:


> Not sure where to ask this question, so I hope it’s OK that I’m using this thread.
> I went to a store in NJ today to return a Pochette Metis and the sales associates couldn’t scan my bag. They couldn’t locate the chip using their app. They said it could be due to their connection. So they told me that they will have to ship the bag to the warehouse on my behalf, but did not issue the refund or gave me a receipt. Basically, I left the bag with them without any evidence of that. I voiced my concern and was told that this is their protocol and that we are on video anyway.
> Has this happened to anyone else? Anyone able to ease my worries?
> Thank you!


That would scare me.  Can you see it in your account anywhere?  You have an empriente PM correct?  Did the glazing crack?  When mine did, they ordered me a new one before I turned the defective one in. Just curious what your circumstances were.


----------



## brnicutie

iskam.mnogo said:


> Not sure where to ask this question, so I hope it’s OK that I’m using this thread.
> I went to a store in NJ today to return a Pochette Metis and the sales associates couldn’t scan my bag. They couldn’t locate the chip using their app. They said it could be due to their connection. So they told me that they will have to ship the bag to the warehouse on my behalf, but did not issue the refund or gave me a receipt. Basically, I left the bag with them without any evidence of that. I voiced my concern and was told that this is their protocol and that we are on video anyway.
> Has this happened to anyone else? Anyone able to ease my worries?
> Thank you!


When they say ship to warehouse, they might mean repair center to locate the chip. I'm not sure what other warehouse they'd ship it to. Look on your account and see if it's under the repair section. Did they even pull up your profile when you turned the bag in?


----------



## suzannabunny

ggirl said:


> Love the bag- I have it in DE. I wouldn’t keep it- it should be even on both sides.
> I exchanged my Felicie for the same reason a few years ago.
> Hope you find a perfect one!!


I’m going to return it. Thanks! I’m visiting another state this week so I’m going to check one of the stores.


----------



## suzannabunny

brnicutie said:


> It's not a defect. LV doesn't consider alignment issues a defect. However, the whole print on this side of the bag is slanted. I would not be happy with this. I would return or exchange.


I’m going to return and hope they have one in store. Thanks!


----------



## suzannabunny

wowzers1941 said:


> If it's something you're going to constantly think about then return it and get another, somebody will appreciate it.


Thanks! I’m going to return it and hopefully find another one.


----------



## iskam.mnogo

Loriad said:


> That would scare me.  Can you see it in your account anywhere?  You have an empriente PM correct?  Did the glazing crack?  When mine did, they ordered me a new one before I turned the defective one in. Just curious what your circumstances were.


I ordered the PM in turtledove and it didn’t look good (the embossing wasn’t deep, the glazing was sloppy, the stickers were removed), so I didn’t want to keep it.

There were even two sales associates that tried to scan it and couldn’t. And they told me they will ship it to the place in NJ that was on the prepaid return UPS label that came with my bag. I called customer service as soon as I got home, and the associate said it might take some time for them to process it and to show up on my account. I will call again tomorrow. Idk. Stuff like this makes me dislike LV a lot.


----------



## iskam.mnogo

brnicutie said:


> When they say ship to warehouse, they might mean repair center to locate the chip. I'm not sure what other warehouse they'd ship it to. Look on your account and see if it's under the repair section. Did they even pull up your profile when you turned the bag in?


No, they didn’t pull up my profile.
I’m freaking out now.


----------



## brnicutie

iskam.mnogo said:


> I ordered the PM in turtledove and it didn’t look good (the embossing wasn’t deep, the glazing was sloppy, the stickers were removed), so I didn’t want to keep it.
> 
> There were even two sales associates that tried to scan it and couldn’t. And they told me they will ship it to the place in NJ that was on the prepaid return UPS label that came with my bag. I called customer service as soon as I got home, and the associate said it might take some time for them to process it and to show up on my account. I will call again tomorrow. Idk. Stuff like this makes me dislike LV a lot.


OK, don't freak out. You must have ordered it online if there's a prepaid return label. They'll track it to your account that way. If you purchased the bag in store without the label, that would have been a different story.


----------



## Loriad

iskam.mnogo said:


> No, they didn’t pull up my profile.
> I’m freaking out now.


I think brnicutie is right that with the return label it'll trace back to you.  It used to be that things like this didn't show up in your profile, but now they changed it and there is a lot more that's visible. Maybe check your profile under your purchases and see if it's there? I can imagine you're freaking out. I would too, but I really think it'll be okay. I'm glad you didn't accept the Turtledove in that condition! I have it and it's beautiful!


----------



## Madrye28

If the bag was ordered online, it gets shipped back to the warehouse regardless. Stores gladly accept returns on online’s behalf but the product never hits the selling floor of the store…


----------



## CHIgirl08

I purchased a Neverfull GM in DA last December. I used it once as a carry on (never leaving the hotel room), store it in a dustbag in my dark closet, and pulled it out last week only to notice it looked like the glazing on a blue square was melting/chipping. I contacted LV customer service through the app and the response was "Louis Vuitton has concluded the concerned area to be linked to a progression of wear. The area of concern is considered linked to progression of use, which can include abrasion and exposure to external factors or materials. Regrettably, there is no repair option specific to this case. "

I used it once. Also how is it acceptable, even if I wore it every day, that after only one year it would progress to look so terrible?

Does anyone know if I have options?


----------



## Madrye28

CHIgirl08 said:


> I purchased a Neverfull GM in DA last December. I used it once as a carry on (never leaving the hotel room), store it in a dustbag in my dark closet, and pulled it out last week only to notice it looked like the glazing on a blue square was melting/chipping. I contacted LV customer service through the app and the response was "Louis Vuitton has concluded the concerned area to be linked to a progression of wear. The area of concern is considered linked to progression of use, which can include abrasion and exposure to external factors or materials. Regrettably, there is no repair option specific to this case. "
> 
> I used it once. Also how is it acceptable, even if I wore it every day, that after only one year it would progress to look so terrible?
> 
> Does anyone know if I have options?
> 
> View attachment 5283811


LV doesn’t repair canvas. That was most likely due to an abrasion.  We knock into things inadvertently without noticing sometimes. Also, the yellowing of the canvas I see is due to wear as well.  It’s very hard to conceive that piece was used only once and stored properly while yellowing to that extent.


----------



## Sunshine mama

suzannabunny said:


> I just received my first LV bag ever and it looked perfect until I started inspecting closely and on one side the monogram canvas print on the bottom of the bag is uneven. It’s perfect on the other side. Is this normal? I scored it online after waiting forever to come back in stock.
> 
> View attachment 5282201


It's common for the Alma bags. There are perfectly aligned bags out there too.
My Alma BB DE is slightly crooked like yours, but it was the best out of about 5 I had seen at the time, so I kept it because I didn't want to continue searching for that "perfect" bag.
It used to bother me a bit, especially when I saw other people's perfectly aligned reveals, but I also noticed other reveals with crooked alignment. 
So now I just enjoy my bag and it doesn't bother me.
But if it bothers you,  you should exchange it.


----------



## suzannabunny

I just received my replacement Alma BB in monogram. Is it normal for the inside lining to be loose? It looks like there are a few air pockets inside. Is the lining supposed to be flat against the canvas?


----------



## anitsirk

I have a Neonoe from 2017, I got it when it first came out. It has the original unstitched pink strap that the very first batch had. I only used it a few times, but my mom asked to borrow it last year. Idk how often she used it but she just gave it back to me and the base is slightly warped, the inner microfiber lining is bubbling and coming away from the canvas, and the glazing at the top has peeled and canvas cracked underneath. There’s also some white marks on the canvas that aren’t coming off when I wipe them. The outside of the bag is otherwise in pretty good condition and doesn’t look heavily worn.

Is all of this normal? I don’t really carry anything in my bags except my wallet and keys so this kind of wear just never happens for me. My mom is really hard on her bags (my dad says her croc Birkin looks like she carries sacks of potatoes in it…). I could see how the lining could get dirty from heavy wear but it’s literally bubbling and separating from the canvas.

I’d be really sad to have to sell and re-purchase the bag since I like the unstitched shoulder strap. Can LV repair the inner lining on this? I don’t imagine they would do it for free after 4 years but I would gladly pay for a new lining. I’m not that bothered about the glazing and cracking since I know it can happen with wear. I wanted this bag because I thought the pink lining is so pretty, but now it’s bubbled and dirty 

Photos:

warped/bent base (hard to photograph)



bubbling inner microfiber lining (it’s like this on all sides of the bag. It happened to the lining inside the divider pocket too):






white spots:





peeling glazing (this extends into cracks on the canvas just underneath it, not too noticeable from a distance though):


----------



## Madrye28

Take it into LV. They will most likely offer you an exchange. That bag, especially in 2017 is known for defects with its bonded microfiber lining and glazing. They will take pictures and most likely text you to come back and exchange. Try to Keep the strap, they more than likely won’t even ask you for it. Also, because it’s a “bonded microfiber” they will not be able to replace the lining anyways…it’s literally attached to the canvas, or at least it’s supposed to be!


----------



## anitsirk

Madrye28 said:


> Take it into LV. They will most likely offer you an exchange. That bag, especially in 2017 is known for defects with its bonded microfiber lining and glazing. They will take pictures and most likely text you to come back and exchange. Try to Keep the strap, they more than likely won’t even ask you for it. Also, because it’s a “bonded microfiber” they will not be able to replace the lining anyways…it’s literally attached to the canvas, or at least it’s supposed to be!


Thanks, I did think that the lining bubbles were unusual for wear and tear so it would be even better if I can get this exchanged! I will bring it in to the store


----------



## Madrye28

anitsirk said:


> Thanks, I did think that the lining bubbles were unusual for wear and tear so it would be even better if I can get this exchanged! I will bring it in to the store


So funny, I was just commenting on the poor overall quality of this bag in another thread…but here’s the funny thing. Most people exchange it out for another NeoNoe, people still love this bag all things considered!!


----------



## anitsirk

Madrye28 said:


> So funny, I was just commenting on the poor overall quality of this bag in another thread…but here’s the funny thing. Most people exchange it out for another NeoNoe, people still love this bag all things considered!!


Honestly I thought this bag was great quality until it actually got ‘used’ lol. I think it has a very poor structure for such a large bag. It withstood the two little items I put in it, but not my mom’s everything-and-the-kitchen sink


----------



## 880

I agree to take it to LV to see if something can be done, but. . . . I personally have not had great luck with LV aftercare (on a mac trench coat)

my mom is really hard on bags and clothes she borrows from me too.

sometimes, I tell her to keep the bag.  I might eventually buy myself a replacement if I really miss it.


----------



## Lilylili

Hi 
Did someone notice a slightly change of colour in the monogram canvas print?
The cosmetic pouch is more in an orange hue and the feel is kind of different.


----------



## BULL

Lilylili said:


> Hi
> Did someone notice a slightly change of colour in the monogram canvas print?
> The cosmetic pouch is more in an orange hue and the feel is kind of different.


The print varies by a little (or sometimes a lot) since its inception. Vuitton is so big that they could use proper colour management for printing and have 100% constant accuracy, but I do believe that they intentionally don't. This way they have lots of variances from week to week and from factory to factory. The result? Only they know what kind of print version was available at those factories on those weeks, so they can authenticate with 100% accuracy, and noone else can.


----------



## thelostlala

Hi ladies, I just received my Diane, but I am not sure if this is normal/acceptable or perhaps my other bags simply came in perfect conditions that I am not used to such “flaws”.

1. The leather on the clasp is slightly crumpled (for a brand new bag?)
2. Some area of stitching seems really tight, will it cause problems in the future with the tiny gaps already appearing now?


----------



## BULL

thelostlala said:


> Hi ladies, I just received my Diane, but I am not sure if this is normal/acceptable or perhaps my other bags simply came in perfect conditions that I am not used to such “flaws”.
> 
> 1. The leather on the clasp is slightly crumpled (for a brand new bag?)
> 2. Some area of stitching seems really tight, will it cause problems in the future with the tiny gaps already appearing now?
> 
> View attachment 5286004
> View attachment 5286005
> View attachment 5286006
> View attachment 5286007


I don't see any aesthetic problems or manufacturing flaws, except for the poor inside edgepaint of the clasp hole. But even that wouldn't be a dealbreaker.


----------



## nblang

How did you resolve the issue?


----------



## ramona708

Dear Artsy Owners,
Just received the Artsy monogram yesterday after I could luckily place my order (it‘s out of stock very often…).
Now look at the hardware rings, is it normal they don‘t close completely??? 
One site is minimal, the other side is more. How are yours? TIA


----------



## Brendutch

No. They're not supposed to be like that.


----------



## ramona708

Ok thank your for your response!

I start to get tired of LV, whats going on there? …..

This is already my second Artsy try, the first order came last week. When I opened the box I realized, the bag was already used or returned by someone else (all metall was scratched, the handle had a dent and two small dark marks, all the protection films were missing). So I returned, very frustrating!

But then happy to reorder as it just came back in stock. And now this!!!
Second bummer  
A pity cause in every other detail she‘s perfect, brand new, all stitches in line etc! I won‘t order online again!! Not to mention how the box arrived with UPS (wet and damaged) .

I really hope it can be fixed and the rings can be closed somehow, just contacted my SA. **


----------



## xxBlack

Is the sticking on my new PO within specs? Bought it at the LV Store so it must be Real..


----------



## Madrye28

ramona708 said:


> Ok thank your for your response!
> 
> I start to get tired of LV, whats going on there? …..
> 
> This is already my second Artsy try, the first order came last week. When I opened the box I realized, the bag was already used or returned by someone else (all metall was scratched, the handle had a dent and two small dark marks, all the protection films were missing). So I returned, very frustrating!
> 
> But then happy to reorder as it just came back in stock. And now this!!!
> Second bummer
> A pity cause in every other detail she‘s perfect, brand new, all stitches in line etc! I won‘t order online again!! Not to mention how the box arrived with UPS (wet and damaged) .
> 
> I really hope it can be fixed and the rings can be closed somehow, just contacted my SA. **


Oh no! You ordered through the website or your SA sent it to you?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

thelostlala said:


> Hi ladies, I just received my Diane, but I am not sure if this is normal/acceptable or perhaps my other bags simply came in perfect conditions that I am not used to such “flaws”.
> 
> 1. The leather on the clasp is slightly crumpled (for a brand new bag?)
> 2. Some area of stitching seems really tight, will it cause problems in the future with the tiny gaps already appearing now?
> 
> View attachment 5286004
> View attachment 5286005
> View attachment 5286006
> View attachment 5286007


Did you end up keeping the bag? I want to try this bag but it hasn’t come out here yet.


----------



## thelostlala

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Did you end up keeping the bag? I want to try this bag but it hasn’t come out here yet.


 I msged my SA to let her know about my concerns and she said she would let me know once she has more stock coming in, so that I could go down and take a look and do an exchange. I really like the Diane and do plan on keeping it if I could get an exchange.


----------



## xxBlack

xxBlack said:


> Is the sticking on my new PO within specs? Bought it at the LV Store so it must be Real..


 Here are better pics


----------



## ramona708

Madrye28 said:


> Oh no! You ordered through the website or your SA sent it to you?


I ordered through website, because the next store with my SA is two hours away. Thought I would „save“ time and money…. But now it seems I have to drive to him anyway to clear this issue!!
I‘m afraid to return online the second time, since I heard you can get blocked at LV after several returns…


----------



## BULL

xxBlack said:


> Here are better pics


The stitch in the middle can be justified, that is where the seam bridges the inner pockets, so that is not unusual. The big one in the bottom-right corner though, that seems a little too generous with the thread. The other corner is fine.
The question never was about being authentic, but if it was a sloppy job or not. It kinda was.


----------



## Madrye28

xxBlack said:


> Here are better pics


The leather itself doesn’t look scratched. It’s handmade so every wallet will have slight variations in stitching.  That wallet is very limited, so it’s up to you.  Most people wouldn’t even care to notice what you are showing.


----------



## aggi

Hi,
I went through all posts and photos in this thread, but no one had the same question. What do you think about sides stitching on my Neverfull MM with red interior? Stiching looks a bit red because of the lining and I'm wondering how it looks on other NFs with red interior. Both sides of the bag look the same.


----------



## mz_engineer12

Is it normal to have the leather in speedy b d ring to pop out? Or should this area be glazed ? TIA!


----------



## aggi

mz_engineer12 said:


> Is it normal to have the leather in speedy b d ring to pop out? Or should this area be glazed ? TIA!



Mine looks the same and it doesn't bother me.


----------



## mz_engineer12

aggi said:


> Mine looks the same and it doesn't bother me.


Thanks!


----------



## Kompia

Hi there,

I mentally prepared myself to overlook any minor imperfections before receiving my order, though is this enough to warrant an exchange or am I being too critical?

I ordered the Kirigami set.
My pink pouch is missing the 3 lines at the fold which is I assume serves a purpose and I see it being present on their own website.
The inside also has a bubble that's roughly 2cm x 1cm. I would like to think that it's the micro chip, then again I might be lying to myself. who knows.

Other than that, the other 2 pieces are beautiful!!!


----------



## Alexis168

Kompia said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I mentally prepared myself to overlook any minor imperfections before receiving my order, though is this enough to warrant an exchange or am I being too critical?
> 
> I ordered the Kirigami set.
> My pink pouch is missing the 3 lines at the fold which is I assume serves a purpose and I see it being present on their own website.
> The inside also has a bubble that's roughly 2cm x 1cm. I would like to think that it's the micro chip, then again I might be lying to myself. who knows.
> 
> Other than that, the other 2 pieces are beautiful!!!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5293632
> View attachment 5293636
> View attachment 5293637



There is nothing wrong with your pink pouch. It's just a bent mark. Not unless you want to leave the pouch open, there will be bent marks.


----------



## Kompia

Alexis168 said:


> There is nothing wrong with your pink pouch. It's just a bent mark. Not unless you want to leave the pouch open, there will be bent marks.



Thank you so much for replying 
I do plan to use it and know that bent marks and possibly more will happen overtime haha.
what I was referring to is the ''line embossing'' where the bent will occur. My pink one is missing the embossing.
I've attached a pic of what it looked like on the site vs mine.
Thanks so much for bearing with me as I'm totally unfamiliar with LV

**sry I think what I was getting at is, is it normal for LV to leave out apart of their design at times as it is a minor design. 
Thanks again


----------



## brnicutie

Kompia said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I mentally prepared myself to overlook any minor imperfections before receiving my order, though is this enough to warrant an exchange or am I being too critical?
> 
> I ordered the Kirigami set.
> My pink pouch is missing the 3 lines at the fold which is I assume serves a purpose and I see it being present on their own website.
> The inside also has a bubble that's roughly 2cm x 1cm. I would like to think that it's the micro chip, then again I might be lying to myself. who knows.
> 
> Other than that, the other 2 pieces are beautiful!!!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5293632
> View attachment 5293636
> View attachment 5293637


It's missing the bend lines. I would exchange.


----------



## mrslkc23

brnicutie said:


> It's missing the bend lines. I would exchange.


Agree on this. Without the pre defined bend lines, not so nice creasing could happen along that area.


----------



## aggi

aggi said:


> Hi,
> I went through all posts and photos in this thread, but no one had the same question. What do you think about sides stitching on my Neverfull MM with red interior? Stiching looks a bit red because of the lining and I'm wondering how it looks on other NFs with red interior. Both sides of the bag look the same.
> View attachment 5293343
> View attachment 5293344
> View attachment 5293345
> View attachment 5293346
> View attachment 5293353



I just want to add that I've received it on Friday and I can still exchange it.

edit: I just checked my NF DE in day light and stiching looks similar, there is also red "glow" when you look closely. I have it for four years now and just noticed it  Probably because of more "buissy" print I have never seen it it before.


----------



## Madrye28

Kompia said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I mentally prepared myself to overlook any minor imperfections before receiving my order, though is this enough to warrant an exchange or am I being too critical?
> 
> I ordered the Kirigami set.
> My pink pouch is missing the 3 lines at the fold which is I assume serves a purpose and I see it being present on their own website.
> The inside also has a bubble that's roughly 2cm x 1cm. I would like to think that it's the micro chip, then again I might be lying to myself. who knows.
> 
> Other than that, the other 2 pieces are beautiful!!!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5293632
> View attachment 5293636
> View attachment 5293637


I took a picture in store for a client because we happened to get in one and it definitely has the bend on the pink pouch. Yours is defective and should be not only returned, but pointed out to the manager to not resell it.


----------



## Alexis168

The missing embossing on your pink pouch is not normal.  Take it back and exchange it for another one.




Kompia said:


> Thank you so much for replying
> I do plan to use it and know that bent marks and possibly more will happen overtime haha.
> what I was referring to is the ''line embossing'' where the bent will occur. My pink one is missing the embossing.
> I've attached a pic of what it looked like on the site vs mine.
> Thanks so much for bearing with me as I'm totally unfamiliar with LV
> 
> **sry I think what I was getting at is, is it normal for LV to leave out apart of their design at times as it is a minor design.
> Thanks again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5293651
> View attachment 5293652


----------



## Kompia

brnicutie said:


> It's missing the bend lines. I would exchange.





mrslkc23 said:


> Agree on this. Without the pre defined bend lines, not so nice creasing could happen along that area.





Madrye28 said:


> I took a picture in store for a client because we happened to get in one and it definitely has the bend on the pink pouch. Yours is defective and should be not only returned, but pointed out to the manager to not resell it.





Alexis168 said:


> The missing embossing on your pink pouch is not normal.  Take it back and exchange it for another one.



 Thank you all so much for taking the time to reply and sharing your knowledge.

Mydrye28, you are right! Defective really does sum it up for me.

I feel so much more comfortable now in asking for an exchange as all the replies has put my mind at ease.

Thanks soo much!!


----------



## ariasaft

Is vachetta not aging the same normal? 
This happened on my 2019 Speedy B25. Some parts of vachetta remain ligher while the others got a golden patina.
The bag hasn't been sprayed with anything.


----------



## Madrye28

ariasaft said:


> Is vachetta not aging the same normal?
> This happened on my 2019 Speedy B25. Some parts of vachetta remain ligher while the others got a golden patina.
> The bag hasn't been sprayed with anything.


This is something you need to be mindful of when using your pieces. The parts that age are the parts that interact with light and oils.  If you are wearing crossbody, the aging tends to be less consistent.  That’s when you can try to change orientations and rotate which part of the bag sees the light.  You can place the lighter parts in the sun near a window. Etc. it’s all natural leather and should age in tandem so long as it’s all getting the same amount of light…


----------



## BULL

ariasaft said:


> Is vachetta not aging the same normal?
> This happened on my 2019 Speedy B25. Some parts of vachetta remain ligher while the others got a golden patina.
> The bag hasn't been sprayed with anything.


And also cows have different skintones (just us like people) and there is also a variance in how their skin reacts to light, how it ages. Almost sure that those handles were not made from a single cowhide. Perfectly natural. I would personally love it, since it makes it more unique, but I see why people might not like it. They might be happier with treated leather like Épi or Empreinte.


----------



## PittsburghLV

xxBlack said:


> Here are better pics


None of my pocket organizers look like that and if they did I’d return them. And I didn’t pay what they’re charging for them now after all these price increases. I’d return it if I were you, but since it’s so limited if you really love it I’d keep it.


----------



## LeahLVoes

ariasaft said:


> Is vachetta not aging the same normal?
> This happened on my 2019 Speedy B25. Some parts of vachetta remain ligher while the others got a golden patina.
> The bag hasn't been sprayed with anything.



I'm not gonna lie. This freaks me out a bit. I have bag in for leather replacement and having to start the patina process in the first place is kind a nerve wrecking. But hopefully it will even out eventually. What are you going to to about it? Did you speak to an SA yet?


----------



## Chaliya

Hey

I just found this thread because I wanted to know what was wrong with my items

few months before, I just bought an Agenda PM and have the same white glue peeling all around the edges

I rubbed it down but it comes back all the time

same with 2 card holders - both after only few days of use


----------



## Loriad

Chaliya said:


> Hey
> 
> I just found this thread because I wanted to know what was wrong with my items
> 
> few months before, I just bought an Agenda PM and have the same white glue peeling all around the edges
> 
> I rubbed it down but it comes back all the time
> 
> same with 2 card holders - both after only few days of use


Can you post pictures? As far as a card holder within a few days of use, that could be the residual glue that leaks out and easily comes off.


----------



## Krystelle_S

I'm so disappointed right now. I sent my brand new Alma BB to the atelier (huge mistake) to fix a dent in the handle more than 8 weeks ago. They kept saying they were waiting for the "parts". After multiple follow ups they finally said it was ready to pick up. I sent my husband to get it so he unfortunately only inspected the handles. Upon opening it I immediately noticed that it was squished and had a scratch on the bottom trim that wasn't there before. I've messaged the atelier but at this point I don't even know if I want to go through leaving it there for who knows how many more months. UGH. Sorry for the long post, just needed to vent


----------



## BULL

Krystelle_S said:


> I'm so disappointed right now. I sent my brand new Alma BB to the atelier (huge mistake) to fix a dent in the handle more than 8 weeks ago. They kept saying they were waiting for the "parts". After multiple follow ups they finally said it was ready to pick up. I sent my husband to get it so he unfortunately only inspected the handles. Upon opening it I immediately noticed that it was squished and had a scratch on the bottom trim that wasn't there before. I've messaged the atelier but at this point I don't even know if I want to go through leaving it there for who knows how many more months. UGH. Sorry for the long post, just needed to vent
> View attachment 5297445


Not OK. Not OK at all.


----------



## cielopark

Krystelle_S said:


> I'm so disappointed right now. I sent my brand new Alma BB to the atelier (huge mistake) to fix a dent in the handle more than 8 weeks ago. They kept saying they were waiting for the "parts". After multiple follow ups they finally said it was ready to pick up. I sent my husband to get it so he unfortunately only inspected the handles. Upon opening it I immediately noticed that it was squished and had a scratch on the bottom trim that wasn't there before. I've messaged the atelier but at this point I don't even know if I want to go through leaving it there for who knows how many more months. UGH. Sorry for the long post, just needed to vent
> View attachment 5297445



Oh no~~ its not good. I know the feeling. My speedy b25 stayed in the lv repair longer than it stayes in my closet. I’ve had it repaired for i guess more than 3x and pushed the repair guy. Fortunately i didnt pay anything. The side leather wasnt really perfect but atleast they changed the hardwarws. I hope you will find solution soon.


----------



## aggi

Hi,
Here are more photos in a daylight. What do you think, should I exchange it or it's ok?


----------



## LeahLVoes

aggi said:


> Hi,
> Here are more photos in a daylight. What do you think, should I exchange it or it's ok?
> 
> View attachment 5297730
> View attachment 5297731
> View attachment 5297732
> View attachment 5297733



Personally I would not exchange it. I think it looks great. But if it bothers you.


----------



## aggi

DennisLVoes said:


> Personally I would not exchange it. I think it looks great. But if it bothers you.


Thank you for your comment. I'm more likely to keep it, just wanted some opinion. Have you seen previous photos that I've attached? https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...hing-alignment-etc-here.1025529/post-34942131


----------



## LeahLVoes

aggi said:


> Thank you for your comment. I'm more likely to keep it, just wanted some opinion. Have you seen previous photos that I've attached? https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...hing-alignment-etc-here.1025529/post-34942131



I have not. But nothing loos out of the ordinary at least to me.


----------



## iskam.mnogo

cielopark said:


> Oh no~~ its not good. I know the feeling. My speedy b25 stayed in the lv repair longer than it stayes in my closet. I’ve had it repaired for i guess more than 3x and pushed the repair guy. Fortunately i didnt pay anything. The side leather wasnt really perfect but atleast they changed the hardwarws. I hope you will find solution soon.


Hi! Why did you have them change the hardware on your speedy? And is it in mono or DE or another print/leather?


----------



## BULL

aggi said:


> Hi,
> Here are more photos in a daylight. What do you think, should I exchange it or it's ok?
> 
> View attachment 5297730
> View attachment 5297731
> View attachment 5297732
> View attachment 5297733


A very few spots where it is 'bleeding' too much, but visible. I don't know. Still doesn't feel like a dealbreaker.


----------



## boyoverboard

aggi said:


> Hi,
> Here are more photos in a daylight. What do you think, should I exchange it or it's ok?
> 
> View attachment 5297730
> View attachment 5297731
> View attachment 5297732
> View attachment 5297733



I think that's quite normal, it looks fine to me.


----------



## aggi

Thank you all. The bag is made in Spain and the rest of it is perfect in my opinion. I'm afraid that when I exchange it, I can get worse piece. Even with a little bit of red stiches are even.


----------



## ramona708

Hey guys,
finally I was lucky and got my brandnew Artsy monogram from my SA today (after two bummers from online shop I had to return  cause of several issues)….
The bag is perfect this time!  I just have one (silly) question (don‘t knoe if this was already discussed here on forum):
When I grab into the inside pockets I can feel a kind of „plastic stripe“ behind the lining, like attached in between the inside lining and the outside canvas in the „hollow“. It’s the same on both sides of the bag.
Is this normal with the Artsy? Perhaps for shaping the bag?
Or is this the new Data Code Chip?
TIA to anyone who can enlighten me  and a wonderful weekend to all!


----------



## ramona708

Uuuhh or is it just the canvas stitching / the sewing edges from the folded parts I can feel from inside because the lining isn‘t attached to the outside canvas?  Silly me!


----------



## cielopark

iskam.mnogo said:


> Hi! Why did you have them change the hardware on your speedy? And is it in mono or DE or another print/leather?



After a month or so the hardware started to have the black stains and tarnishing so bad. It looks so old. I have the speeby b25 in damier ebene. I went to the store and they told me that its normal that it will look like this like a vintage look. So i told them its not even a year old. Used it twice and it all hardwares were tarnishing so bad that i dont even want to use. It didnt stop me there. I still insisted to send my bag to the repair shop and have them evaluated. It was a long journey until they finally change the hardwares.


----------



## Krystelle_S

Krystelle_S said:


> I'm so disappointed right now. I sent my brand new Alma BB to the atelier (huge mistake) to fix a dent in the handle more than 8 weeks ago. They kept saying they were waiting for the "parts". After multiple follow ups they finally said it was ready to pick up. I sent my husband to get it so he unfortunately only inspected the handles. Upon opening it I immediately noticed that it was squished and had a scratch on the bottom trim that wasn't there before. I've messaged the atelier but at this point I don't even know if I want to go through leaving it there for who knows how many more months. UGH. Sorry for the long post, just needed to vent
> View attachment 5297445


UPDATE: After complaining to the atelier about the scratch they agreed to accommodate an exchange. Received my brand new MIF (the original wasn't) Alma BB in perfect condition today. FINALLY!


----------



## xxBlack

PittsburghLV said:


> None of my pocket organizers look like that and if they did I’d return them. And I didn’t pay what they’re charging for them now after all these price increases. I’d return it if I were you, but since it’s so limited if you really love it I’d keep it.


Wrote my SA and I will get a new one on Wednesday. Thank you!


----------



## Mrs Milky

hi everyone!
I've on a hunt for Speedy B 25 and recently got one online, received it last friday and noticed kind of a long bulb on canvas between handles on both sides.
so i wonder is this normal? has anyone seen anything like this before and what it can possibly end up with. should i exchange it or should i just ignore and enjoy the bag. besides this the bag is perfect!
would appreciate any response!


----------



## cielopark

Mrs Milky said:


> hi everyone!
> I've on a hunt for Speedy B 25 and recently got one online, received it last friday and noticed kind of a long bulb on canvas between handles on both sides.
> so i wonder is this normal? has anyone seen anything like this before and what it can possibly end up with. should i exchange it or should i just ignore and enjoy the bag. besides this the bag is perfect!
> would appreciate any response!
> 
> View attachment 5301649
> 
> 
> View attachment 5301650



If it will bother you then better to exchange now before using it. It might be because of how they fold it like a pancake but not sure. I think brand new speedys usually have folded areas coz the way it is stored and folded. For me im sure it will bother me and will stop me from using the bag which is not practical on keeping it. Hope you will find a solution


----------



## xxBlack

Hi I don’t know how to exactly describe that, but is it normal that the black square is bigger on the left side than on the right?


----------



## BULL

xxBlack said:


> Hi I don’t know how to exactly describe that, but is it normal that the black square is bigger on the left side than on the right?


Normally it shouldn't be that crooked.


----------



## xxBlack

Oh then I should send it back. What’s going on with LV? That’s the second product I will send back


----------



## xxBlack

Is the misalignment the problem why it’s not standing alone? If I put it on the table it’s falling


----------



## xxBlack

Here are better pics


----------



## boyoverboard

xxBlack said:


> Here are better pics


I just replied to your other post re. what pochette to keep. I'd definitely return this and keep the Discovery, assuming it's not flawed!


----------



## xxBlack

I love the discovery but I find it to big for just my iPad and AirPods. And I think at the pool/beach it would out of place? What’s your opinion?


----------



## miriam0392

Hi guys! This is my first LV bag! Is this problem with stitching a big deal?
Thanks!


----------



## Madrye28

miriam0392 said:


> View attachment 5303623
> 
> View attachment 5303624
> 
> Hi guys! This is my first LV bag! Is this problem with stitching a big deal?
> Thanks!


No. It’s not.


----------



## miriam0392

Madrye28 said:


> No. It’s not.


Thank you! It doesn’t really bother me, other than this, my bag looks perfect!


----------



## Jp2021

Hi,
I to bought my very first LV purse. I bought the Neverfull in the monogram canvas. I ordered it online. I recently opened up the box and noticed that the trim on mine looks like yours. Its comforting to know its normal in an LV bag. But my question is does the trim on the neverfull is just 1 piece of vechetta or is is 2 pieces stitched together? Asking for advice prior to going to the store.
Please help...


----------



## ramona708

It‘s always two vachetta pieces stitched together, totally normal! 
Congrats to your purchase, this was my very first LV bag too


----------



## Jp2021

Hi,
I just bought my very first LV neverfull in the monogram canvas online. I recently opened the box and noticed that the trim was not 1 continuous piece of vechetta. Do LV Neverfulls come with 1 or 2 pieces of Vechetta for the trim?
I would appreciate the help before going in to the LV store.

Thanks!!!


----------



## deanomatter

Jp2021 said:


> Hi,
> I just bought my very first LV neverfull in the monogram canvas online. I recently opened the box and noticed that the trim was not 1 continuous piece of vechetta. Do LV Neverfulls come with 1 or 2 pieces of Vechetta for the trim?
> I would appreciate the help before going in to the LV store.
> 
> Thanks!!!


Absolutely normal .. I was also “annoyed “ by it at the beginning but then I asked the others , theirs also the same   And congrats on ur NF LV ! And good choice ! I just bought my NF also couple of weeks ago u And I loveeee it


----------



## Jp2021

Awe, okay. Thank you for replying. I do appreciate the clarification. Congratulations on your new LV purchase. I would like to purchase the speedy 25 in the Damier Azur canvas. 

Thanks


----------



## Linnie1

aggi said:


> Hi,
> Here are more photos in a daylight. What do you think, should I exchange it or it's ok?
> 
> View attachment 5297730
> View attachment 5297731
> View attachment 5297732
> View attachment 5297733


I have an Odeon that is a bit off like that and my husband said it will just help identify MY bag.  I'm not worried about it since it's my everyday bag and I'm not real gentle with bags.


----------



## Jp2021

Linnie1 said:


> I have an Odeon that is a bit off like that and my husband said it will just help identify MY bag.  I'm not worried about it since it's my everyday bag and I'm not real gentle with bags.


Hi, 
Thanks for sharing. Its comforting to know that my LV bag is not the only one out there.


----------



## SophyCi

Krystelle_S said:


> I'm so disappointed right now. I sent my brand new Alma BB to the atelier (huge mistake) to fix a dent in the handle more than 8 weeks ago. They kept saying they were waiting for the "parts". After multiple follow ups they finally said it was ready to pick up. I sent my husband to get it so he unfortunately only inspected the handles. Upon opening it I immediately noticed that it was squished and had a scratch on the bottom trim that wasn't there before. I've messaged the atelier but at this point I don't even know if I want to go through leaving it there for who knows how many more months. UGH. Sorry for the long post, just needed to vent
> View attachment 5297445


I know that some sprays or kind of creams exist to fix it.


----------



## Promises.made

Does anyone with the Neverfull DE have bulging on the pull tabs? I got mine 10 days ago, cinched in the sides, and that’s what happened to the leather. The pull drawstring itself is uneven, meaning one side of the pull tab is longer than the other and the button tab in the middle doesn’t move so I can’t even it out. Both sides of the bag are like this. Photos are attached. Any insight would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## mz_engineer12

Hello! I noticed a loose stitch in my mini pochette. The stitch wriggles around when touched and isn’t flat against the tab. Is this normal? I purchased this a couple of months ago and used it a few times. I don’t want this to pop or continue to loosen over time.  TIA!


----------



## deanomatter

Promises.made said:


> Does anyone with the Neverfull DE have bulging on the pull tabs? I got mine 10 days ago, cinched in the sides, and that’s what happened to the leather. The pull drawstring itself is uneven, meaning one side of the pull tab is longer than the other and the button tab in the middle doesn’t move so I can’t even it out. Both sides of the bag are like this. Photos are attached. Any insight would be greatly appreciated!


Oh so sorry to hear this. IMHO , that is not normal . I have NF in Mono and its the same age as yours , mine doesn't look like that and the button tab is 'movable' in mine. 

 Since its only 10 days old, see if you can return them and get a replacement?    Best of luck !


----------



## brnicutie

Promises.made said:


> Does anyone with the Neverfull DE have bulging on the pull tabs? I got mine 10 days ago, cinched in the sides, and that’s what happened to the leather. The pull drawstring itself is uneven, meaning one side of the pull tab is longer than the other and the button tab in the middle doesn’t move so I can’t even it out. Both sides of the bag are like this. Photos are attached. Any insight would be greatly appreciated!


That's definitely not normal. I would take it back to LV and get a replacement.


----------



## Headlighted

Nevermind, I'm just not very smart today LOL!


----------



## silkndflames

Anyone know if this issue with the alignment on the top of the bag will fix itself or if my bag will stay like this forever and a return due?
For reference this was made in Spain and very hard to source! Just disappointed with the fact the top is crooked and doesn’t look good! Pls help


----------



## suzannabunny

to anyone who owns the speedy 20 in monogram - does the monogram print on the sides of your bag match/align? mine is slightly higher on one side. wanted to know if that was normal.


----------



## brnicutie

suzannabunny said:


> to anyone who owns the speedy 20 in monogram - does the monogram print on the sides of your bag match/align? mine is slightly higher on one side. wanted to know if that was normal.


I’m not sure what you’re asking, but I took pics for you. Luckily the 20 was sitting on my bed with me.


----------



## suzannabunny

brnicutie said:


> I’m not sure what you’re asking, but I took pics for you. Luckily the 20 was sitting on my bed with me.
> View attachment 5313271
> View attachment 5313272
> View attachment 5313273
> View attachment 5313274


Thanks! Im attaching pics of mine. One side is a little higher than the other. Not sure if I’m being way too obsessive about it.


----------



## bergafer3

Anyone else have a montsouris and the leather and pattern different on the front and back? It reeks of chemical, I was expecting a beautiful leather smell


----------



## brnicutie

suzannabunny said:


> Thanks! Im attaching pics of mine. One side is a little higher than the other. Not sure if I’m being way too obsessive about it.


I don't think it's that big of a deal. I wouldn't have noticed it if you didn't say anything about it.


----------



## deanomatter

bergafer3 said:


> Anyone else have a montsouris and the leather and pattern different on the front and back? It reeks of chemical, I was expecting a beautiful leather smell


If this is brand new , I think you should return them . That doesn't look normal / good at all .. Seems that the front embossing already faded away? And its not really symmetrical


----------



## Starburst 413

bergafer3 said:


> Anyone else have a montsouris and the leather and pattern different on the front and back? It reeks of chemical, I was expecting a beautiful leather smell



They used 2 pieces of leather that have different embossing depths. Poor QA. Im not overly picky but with this I would return


----------



## bergafer3

deanomatter said:


> If this is brand new , I think you should return them . That doesn't look normal / good at all .. Seems that the front embossing already faded away? And its not really symmetrical


I just got it from online.


----------



## bergafer3

Starburst 413 said:


> They used 2 pieces of leather that have different embossing depths. Poor QA. Im not overly picky but with this I would return


Back it goes


----------



## deanomatter

bergafer3 said:


> I just got it from online.


Then I will probably return them


----------



## Krystelle_S

bergafer3 said:


> Anyone else have a montsouris and the leather and pattern different on the front and back? It reeks of chemical, I was expecting a beautiful leather smell


I agree with everyone above. Love that bag but I would definitely return that one. Especially since the faded embossed side is the front of the bag.


----------



## mollyloves

Hi,

This speedy 30 bandouliere was purchased like a week ago for an early Valentine’s Day gift, and I’ve been putting the strap inside the bag. Is it normal for it to be wrinkling so much already? It’s only at one end of this strap.


----------



## ramona708

Hi,
I think no, not normal! Mine is about 4 years old (also speedy b in DE) with lots of use and the leather parts all still look fine, no wrinkling! 
I would contact LV. Good luck


----------



## mollyloves

Update the repair expert said this was normal wear and tear, and that it will happen over the use of it. Which makes sense to me if it has been months or years but it’s been a week. She ordered a new strap for me that I’ll swap with when it arrives but it felt like I was pulling teeth.


----------



## boyoverboard

Glad that they sorted it for you, even though you had to push for it. It’s true that it can wrinkle over time, after all it’s skin, but it shouldn’t look like that when new. That’s like a display model that a thousand different people have handled.


----------



## mollyloves

boyoverboard said:


> Glad that they sorted it for you, even though you had to push for it. It’s true that it can wrinkle over time, after all it’s skin, but it shouldn’t look like that when new. That’s like a display model that a thousand different people have handled.


Yes, thank you for your response, that’s what they were telling me in the store that it’s like skin that it will wrinkle. Which I understand, but I kept telling them that this seemed to be too much for something basically new. They were acting like it should be that way even if you used it once. What I also didn’t get was how only one piece (the strap that gets attached to the longer strap to make it a crossbody) got so wrinkly. Versus, the rest of the strap that received the same treatment. Maybe I didn’t check the strap well enough in store when I tried on the bag. Thanks!


----------



## praiser

I just bought the PM in the Bicolor Monogram. Love love love this bag. After about 10 weeks of use, I discovered what looks to be the monogram cracking on the front flap. I thought at first that there was a black spec on it, but looked closely and it looks like the light color is chipped, with a horizontal crack through the letter. Anyone else experience this?


----------



## brenzgracie

Yes!!!  I sold it to Fashionphile.  LV told me that it’s normal coz it’s painted.


----------



## praiser

Brought the bag into the boutique today. They replaced it!! I have only had it 11 weeks, and the manager said although it is painted, that should not happen in such a short amount of time. Big sigh of relief!


----------



## brenzgracie

That’s great!  I only used mine 3 times and it did that.  That’s why I’d never buy again.  Sadly.


----------



## cuteecoli

Hi everyone, hope you all have a nice weekend
So today I found a tiny scratch on the canvas of my bag. I am concerned it will get worse overtime. Anyone has ever experienced a similar issue?I am attaching a couple of pictures. Thank you for checking!


----------



## sla

What do you think about this tiny flaws in SS22 PO? Normal? Would you return?

Green:




Pink:


----------



## beautycase

sla said:


> What do you think about this tiny flaws in SS22 PO? Normal? Would you return?
> 
> Green:
> View attachment 5326757
> View attachment 5326758
> 
> 
> Pink:
> View attachment 5326759
> View attachment 5326760


For me it’s okay, I could live with it, if it is bothering you I would return it.


----------



## beautycase

cuteecoli said:


> Hi everyone, hope you all have a nice weekend
> So today I found a tiny scratch on the canvas of my bag. I am concerned it will get worse overtime. Anyone has ever experienced a similar issue?I am attaching a couple of pictures. Thank you for checking!


I can’t see the scatch?


----------



## beautycase

bergafer3 said:


> Anyone else have a montsouris and the leather and pattern different on the front and back? It reeks of chemical, I was expecting a beautiful leather smell


It seems to be made from 2 leather parts, Lv empreinte leather has an very own smell which not everyone might like.


----------



## BULL

sla said:


> What do you think about this tiny flaws in SS22 PO? Normal? Would you return?
> 
> Green:
> View attachment 5326757
> View attachment 5326758
> 
> 
> Pink:
> View attachment 5326759
> View attachment 5326760


None of them would be a dealbreaker for me on their own, but 4 of them at once... tough call.


----------



## beautycase

Promises.made said:


> Does anyone with the Neverfull DE have bulging on the pull tabs? I got mine 10 days ago, cinched in the sides, and that’s what happened to the leather. The pull drawstring itself is uneven, meaning one side of the pull tab is longer than the other and the button tab in the middle doesn’t move so I can’t even it out. Both sides of the bag are like this. Photos are attached. Any insight would be greatly appreciated!


I would return it!


----------



## beautycase

Mrs Milky said:


> hi everyone!
> I've on a hunt for Speedy B 25 and recently got one online, received it last friday and noticed kind of a long bulb on canvas between handles on both sides.
> so i wonder is this normal? has anyone seen anything like this before and what it can possibly end up with. should i exchange it or should i just ignore and enjoy the bag. besides this the bag is perfect!
> would appreciate any response!
> 
> View attachment 5301649
> 
> 
> View attachment 5301650


Thats normal and will change over time!


----------



## beautycase

mz_engineer12 said:


> Hello! I noticed a loose stitch in my mini pochette. The stitch wriggles around when touched and isn’t flat against the tab. Is this normal? I purchased this a couple of months ago and used it a few times. I don’t want this to pop or continue to loosen over time.  TIA!


This is normal.


----------



## beautycase

silkndflames said:


> Anyone know if this issue with the alignment on the top of the bag will fix itself or if my bag will stay like this forever and a return due?
> For reference this was made in Spain and very hard to source! Just disappointed with the fact the top is crooked and doesn’t look good! Pls help


I think this will get soften overtime, however the bumbag seems to be a problematic LV bag but in any case something goes wrong LV will help!


----------



## beautycase

Krystelle_S said:


> I'm so disappointed right now. I sent my brand new Alma BB to the atelier (huge mistake) to fix a dent in the handle more than 8 weeks ago. They kept saying they were waiting for the "parts". After multiple follow ups they finally said it was ready to pick up. I sent my husband to get it so he unfortunately only inspected the handles. Upon opening it I immediately noticed that it was squished and had a scratch on the bottom trim that wasn't there before. I've messaged the atelier but at this point I don't even know if I want to go through leaving it there for who knows how many more months. UGH. Sorry for the long post, just needed to vent
> View attachment 5297445


This happens to me too when LV repaired my Métis the first time, I kept it as it is but in your case I would go to LV again and show this!


----------



## cuteecoli

beautycase said:


> I can’t see the scatch?


Thank you for checking, I am adding pictures with the scratch circled:


----------



## sla

BULL said:


> None of them would be a dealbreaker for me on their own, but 4 of them at once... tough call.



Thats what I thought. This is my first LV purchase and paying 2 x 470 eur for simple card holders, I expected them to be perfect.


----------



## beautycase

cuteecoli said:


> Thank you for checking, I am adding pictures with the scratch circled:


Im not sure if this would be a dealbreaker for me but if it bothers you I would return it!


----------



## cuteecoli

beautycase said:


> Im not sure if this would be a dealbreaker for me but if it bothers you I would return it!


Thank you! I can live with it but am just worried if it will get worse over time?


----------



## beautycase

cuteecoli said:


> Thank you! I can live with it but am just worried if it will get worse over time?


I don’t think this could get worse overtime but if anything happens under 2 years LV will help you! Can you maybe exchange it?


----------



## cuteecoli

beautycase said:


> I don’t think this could get worse overtime but if anything happens under 2 years LV will help you! Can you maybe exchange it?


Thank you again for your suggestion! It’s a hard to find bag (nano speedy) so I don’t think I can exchange it easily


----------



## Faye Miao

Hi everyone 
Could anyone help me is the stitching holes on the neverfull mm consider normal or it’s too big? Also the leather trim for this one I got in particular, one corner leather feels very thin and it moves/winkles easily. I found it is caused by the two leather ends that meets... suppose to be overlapping, but the overlapping is not enough hence the thin part got exposed. Is that going to wear/tear quickly in the future? I have another nf in monogram from 3 years ago has none of these issues. Urghh so frustrating! Tia!


----------



## lovejewels79

Hi all  

Would appreciate if you all can enlighten me on whether the circled parts in blue has problems. Bought this today and SA told me its a new piece but upon inspection at home does not seem so? Thank you.

pic 1: the LV floral blossom does not seem to fit properly?




Pic 2: is the glazing done properly as the colour dont seem even?




pic 3: does new pieces come with the sticker on these 2 circled in blue parts? This is because the centre part has the protective sticker but not the 2 circled in blue parts. There seems to be fine scratches on one side.


----------



## Sonora

lovejewels79 said:


> Hi all
> 
> Would appreciate if you all can enlighten me on whether the circled parts in blue has problems. Bought this today and SA told me its a new piece but upon inspection at home does not seem so? Thank you.
> 
> pic 1: the LV floral blossom does not seem to fit properly?
> 
> View attachment 5327652
> 
> 
> Pic 2: is the glazing done properly as the colour dont seem even?
> 
> View attachment 5327653
> 
> 
> pic 3: does new pieces come with the sticker on these 2 circled in blue parts? This is because the centre part has the protective sticker but not the 2 circled in blue parts. There seems to be fine scratches on one side.
> 
> View attachment 5327655


I think your flower is fine? I’m not sure what you’re referring to. A picture of mine is below in case a comparison helps you. 

I don’t see the glazing issue but I admittedly don’t have the best eye for these things. 

When mine was new, it only had a protective sticker on the front.


----------



## lovejewels79

Sonora said:


> I think your flower is fine? I’m not sure what you’re referring to. A picture of mine is below in case a comparison helps you.
> 
> I don’t see the glazing issue but I admittedly don’t have the best eye for these things.
> 
> When mine was new, it only had a protective sticker on the front.
> 
> View attachment 5327658



if u zoom in to the picture it seems like your centre gold button fits nicely but mine seems unevenly fitted in and you can see the edge of the rough leather? So i am not sure if this is common for the capucine.

as for the protective sticker do you mean you only had it at the centre too?

thank you


----------



## BULL

The flower 'gap' seems the be the same size on both of your Capucines, it feels more pronounced on the pink because of the contrast. They can send it back to the Atelier to push it back more nicely under the center dot with the round tool they use.
Vuitton edge painting on Taurillon pieces are notoriously poor. It is machine made, so overflow and uneven, wonky edges are commonplace. With contrasting coloured paint it even screams. In the pic it looks that it has a generously sized paint overflow on that flap.
Scratches are inevitable, but just like most, I like to do them myself, not get them factory made.


----------



## lovejewels79

BULL said:


> The flower 'gap' seems the be the same size on both of your Capucines, it feels more pronounced on the pink because of the contrast. They can send it back to the Atelier to push it back more nicely under the center dot with the round tool they use.
> Vuitton edge painting on Taurillon pieces are notoriously poor. It is machine made, so overflow and uneven, wonky edges are commonplace. With contrasting coloured paint it even screams. In the pic it looks that it has a generously sized paint overflow on that flap.
> Scratches are inevitable, but just like most, I like to do them myself, not get them factory made.



thank you for your opinions. Will you suggest sending it back to to fix these?

The SA did tell me that as this is a seasonal piece and sold out in my country hence if I inspect the bag and find any defects they can send it back to have the defects fixed and hardware parts changed if i wanted.


----------



## BULL

lovejewels79 said:


> thank you for your opinions. Will you suggest sending it back to to fix these?
> 
> The SA did tell me that as this is a seasonal piece and sold out in my country hence if I inspect the bag and find any defects they can send it back to have the defects fixed and hardware parts changed if i wanted.


I would try. My guess is that they will fix the flower and the logo, but wont be able to replace the flap. The whole bag should be deconstructed to do that. This is when they rather swap it with a new one. But if sold out, I guess they won't.


----------



## fsadeli

Hi all my husband just got me a new felicie for Valentine's Day but I have a question about what comes with the bag. Does it comes with any booklet or such? This is my first LV purchase after 10 years and I usually got any booklet inside the box. This one just the pochette and nothing else.
Also does the chain comes attached? I saw some unboxing video they comes inside a plastic bag but other video they aren't? Can someone share their experience please? Anyway so grateful for my husband's sweet gesture and he got it just right before the price increases so I think I'm so lucky to still be able to score the felicie pochette today!


----------



## fsadeli

Hi all asking for your opinion if felicie pochette button suppose to be like this "vintage" looking or this is a badly scratched button?My hubby just got it today but I realized this right away and I wasn't in the store myself to compare.


----------



## Moxisox

Mine came with the chain attach and tucked inside the bag. No booklets, just a little card that says the materials, etc. Usually on YT when someone has LV, and the straps, etc. come in plastic it’s a sign it’s fake. I’ve never had anything come in a plastic bag from LV. Enjoy your Felicie!


----------



## tlilrascal

I think it depends if it was purchased online or in store. I recently purchased the dauphine and a bandoulière strap online and the chain that comes with the Dauphine was in plastic and all the protective stickers were intact with the purse. The Bandlouliere strap was in a plastic bag placed inside a dust bag. It think it depends on who's packing the shipment.


----------



## fsadeli

Moxisox said:


> Mine came with the chain attach and tucked inside the bag. No booklets, just a little card that says the materials, etc. Usually on YT when someone has LV, and the straps, etc. come in plastic it’s a sign it’s fake. I’ve never had anything come in a plastic bag from LV. Enjoy your Felicie!


thanks for your input, that's reassuring! Also if you don't mind, another thing I want to ask is the button, does yours look like this too? I just uploaded a close up pic of mine. Is this a "vintage" looking hardware that being used for the botton or badly scratched? Since I wasn't the one who got it I don't have anything to compare with. I noticed it right away when I unboxed it.


----------



## tlilrascal

Faye Miao said:


> Hi everyone
> Could anyone help me is the stitching holes on the neverfull mm consider normal or it’s too big? Also the leather trim for this one I got in particular, one corner leather feels very thin and it moves/winkles easily. I found it is caused by the two leather ends that meets... suppose to be overlapping, but the overlapping is not enough hence the thin part got exposed. Is that going to wear/tear quickly in the future? I have another nf in monogram from 3 years ago has none of these issues. Urghh so frustrating! Tia!



I'm annoyed with the squares aren't aligned, but there are people who dont care. Personally, I would return for another one that's lined up better.


----------



## Moxisox

fsadeli said:


> thanks for your input, that's reassuring! Also if you don't mind, another thing I want to ask is the button, does yours look like this too? I just uploaded a close up pic of mine. Is this a "vintage" looking hardware that being used for the botton or badly scratched? Since I wasn't the one who got it I don't have anything to compare with. I noticed it right away when I unboxed it.


It’s not supposed to be scratched or vintage-looking, but many of them do look like that unfortunately. You can always bring it in, and see if they have a better one to exchange it with.


----------



## fsadeli

Moxisox said:


> It’s not supposed to be scratched or vintage-looking, but many of them do look like that unfortunately. You can always bring it in, and see if they have a better one to exchange it with.


thank you! are they supposed to come with any plastic protector? I also would like to know where I could find the datecode for this bag. Thanks for being so helpful!


----------



## fsadeli

and this is the only "tag" that I got.


----------



## fsadeli

Hi forgive me if this is not allowed to be asked here, but is it normal to buy something from the store and not receiving the all the tags that supposedly come with the bag? I haven't purchased any LV bags for 10 years and the last time I got them they usually comes with full set tags and the model number. I got a felicie today and only comes with this tag.


----------



## balen.girl

Moxisox said:


> Mine came with the chain attach and tucked inside the bag. No booklets, just a little card that says the materials, etc. Usually on YT when someone has LV, and the straps, etc. come in plastic it’s a sign it’s fake. I’ve never had anything come in a plastic bag from LV. Enjoy your Felicie!


My Boulogne chain came in plastic and I personally bought that bag from store so I am sure it’s authentic. I think it depends on the SA.


----------



## Moxisox

balen.girl said:


> My Boulogne chain came in plastic and I personally bought that bag from store so I am sure it’s authentic. I think it depends on the SA.


Oh ok, interesting. I can’t edit my post above, but I stand corrected.


----------



## castortroy666

T


fsadeli said:


> Hi all asking for your opinion if felicie pochette button suppose to be like this "vintage" looking or this is a badly scratched button?My hubby just got it today but I realized this right away and I wasn't in the store myself to compare.


They all look like that, especially in a certain light. I have seen and compared many of them.


----------



## lovejewels79

BULL said:


> I would try. My guess is that they will fix the flower and the logo, but wont be able to replace the flap. The whole bag should be deconstructed to do that. This is when they rather swap it with a new one. But if sold out, I guess they won't.



thank you for your opinion   I will try to check with my SA on sending the bag back or hopefully they can transfer a new one in to my country if its available as i feel that since the bag is not cheap, I dont really wish to settle for defects.


----------



## BULL

fsadeli said:


> Hi forgive me if this is not allowed to be asked here, but is it normal to buy something from the store and not receiving the all the tags that supposedly come with the bag? I haven't purchased any LV bags for 10 years and the last time I got them they usually comes with full set tags and the model number. I got a felicie today and only comes with this tag.


This is the one that should never be included. This is for internal use. They should have put the little material card there, preferably a Booklet about Empreinte leather, but not the pricetag. But maybe they don't do Booklets anymore for environmental reasons being cheap, I don't know if they really made that policy change.


----------



## fsadeli

BULL said:


> This is the one that should never be included. This is for internal use. They should have put the little material card there, preferably a Booklet about Empreinte leather, but not the pricetag. But maybe they don't do Booklets anymore for environmental reasons being cheap, I don't know if they really made that policy change.


interesting, I looked up online and they do usually come with the material card and the barcode, mine doesn't come with any other tag than this, wonder if this is normal


----------



## Mrs Milky

fsadeli said:


> interesting, I looked up online and they do usually come with the material card and the barcode, mine doesn't come with any other tag than this, wonder if this is normal


I guess that depends on the person who packed the order. 
Last year I got a cardholder at the store with microchip - no cards were at the package. 
Last month I ordered online Speedy b25 with chip as well - it came only with material card


----------



## fsadeli

Mrs Milky said:


> I guess that depends on the person who packed the order.
> Last year I got a cardholder at the store with microchip - no cards were at the package.
> Last month I ordered online Speedy b25 with chip as well - it came only with material card


thanks, I only suspected it was a return since it doesn't come with anything. So your cardholder didn't come with any tag even the barcode/QR code too?


----------



## Mrs Milky

fsadeli said:


> thanks, I only suspected it was a return since it doesn't come with anything. So your cardholder didn't come with any tag even the barcode/QR code too?


Nothing, maybe the sa just didn’t like me at the store


----------



## jennafah23

Can anyone describe how the back of your Métis Pochette feels? I just received the empreinte version and noticed immediately the bottom of the back is very hard and kind of sharp; it almost feels like a raw edge. it doesn’t feel like its finished? Has anyone else experienced this? I took pictures and sent them to LV customer service, but they said it was fine. Just wondering if this is normal? Thank you!


----------



## brnicutie

sla said:


> What do you think about this tiny flaws in SS22 PO? Normal? Would you return?
> 
> Green:
> View attachment 5326757
> View attachment 5326758
> 
> 
> Pink:
> View attachment 5326759
> View attachment 5326760


It's not that big of a deal for me. It's all on the inside. The chances of getting another one are slim to none.


----------



## sla

My second PO purchase. Not impressed. 

1. It is off/wonky
2. Long stich close to LV-sign
3. Card cuts on the left side oblique (I'm not sure if this is correct term)

Please tell me this is not normal. It would be acceptable if It didn't cost 330 euros (!).


----------



## Madrye28

sla said:


> My second PO purchase. Not impressed.
> 
> 1. It is off/wonky
> 2. Long stich close to LV-sign
> 3. Card cuts on the left side oblique (I'm not sure if this is correct term)
> 
> Please tell me this is not normal. It would be acceptable if It didn't cost 330 euros (!).


If you aren’t happy with it, which you are clearly not, why even bother posting on here. Clearly your mind is made up and you are going to return this piece regardless of what the opinions are on here. No?


----------



## _jlv

Hi All,

I just got a Business Card Holder in Empreinte and suuuper disappointed to find it already had hairline scratches. I was planning to get a hardware protector but it already looks like it's been returned. Why doesn't it already come with a plastic on the hardware? Is this normal? Am I asking too much? The iPhone pics kind of magnifies the detail but I could very obviously tell it was already scratched with my own eyes when I took it out from the dust bag. Should I return?


----------



## Madrye28

_jlv said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I just got a Business Card Holder in Empreinte and suuuper disappointed to find it already had hairline scratches. I was planning to get a hardware protector but it already looks like it's been returned. Why doesn't it already come with a plastic on the hardware? Is this normal? Am I asking too much? The iPhone pics kind of magnifies the detail but I could very obviously tell it was already scratched with my own eyes when I took it out from the dust bag. Should I return?
> 
> View attachment 5330110
> 
> 
> View attachment 5330111
> 
> 
> View attachment 5330112


The hardware is burnished. It’s normal. No, they do not arrive from the warehouse with stickers attached


----------



## _jlv

Madrye28 said:


> The hardware is burnished. It’s normal. No, they do not arrive from the warehouse with stickers attached


Thank you for letting me know! I was looking at other pictures and it seems to come this way. I appreciate your response!!!


----------



## Critzie

Is it normal for the bandolier leather strap to be poorly adhered to the canvas/appear dehydrated and flakey/peeling?


----------



## Madrye28

Critzie said:


> Is it normal for the bandolier leather strap to be poorly adhered to the canvas/appear dehydrated and flakey/peeling?


I wouldn’t purchase it like that. Did you purchase your piece online?


----------



## Critzie

Madrye28 said:


> I wouldn’t purchase it like that. Did you purchase your piece online?


Yes, and I’m disappointed. I did call to request an exchange and was on hold (with intermittent check-ins) for roughly an hour. Inevitably they offered a refund or to send for repair. I asked if they consider that sellable and not defective and would that be the rationale for not offering an exchange. She avoided the question and reiterated that my options were to return or repair. Mind you it was delivered on Monday, so it’s not like I’m beyond the return window. I also haven’t used it other than trying it on my arm/shoulder. I don’t know if I’m a less desirable customer because I’ve returned a handful of things recently. But I’ve also purchased/kept the Boulogne, Odeon MM, multi pochette accessories, 3 cosmetic pouches, empriente 6 key holder, 2 TPs, 3 fragrances, and a wallet in the last 12 months…


----------



## sabrinabk

Hiiii!

just got a new alma bb monogram this past Tuesday, and inspecting the bag I found some small details. Do you think is concerning? I asked my SA to let me know if she gets one in the store so I can compare…
The problems I found:
-left handle, bottom right side the vachetta wasn’t cut too straight.
-the handles seem one higher than the other and are not aligned.
-when placing the bag in a surface, one of the “legs” doesn’t touch the surface.


----------



## Madrye28

sabrinabk said:


> Hiiii!
> 
> just got a new alma bb monogram this past Tuesday, and inspecting the bag I found some small details. Do you think is concerning? I asked my SA to let me know if she gets one in the store so I can compare…
> The problems I found:
> -left handle, bottom right side the vachetta wasn’t cut too straight.
> -the handles seem one higher than the other and are not aligned.
> -when placing the bag in a surface, one of the “legs” doesn’t touch the surface.


Maybe it’s your camera angle, but I also see wonky stitching on the base of the bag. What is that giant hole I see? Again, it could be just the angle.


----------



## Madrye28

Critzie said:


> Yes, and I’m disappointed. I did call to request an exchange and was on hold (with intermittent check-ins) for roughly an hour. Inevitably they offered a refund or to send for repair. I asked if they consider that sellable and not defective and would that be the rationale for not offering an exchange. She avoided the question and reiterated that my options were to return or repair. Mind you it was delivered on Monday, so it’s not like I’m beyond the return window. I also haven’t used it other than trying it on my arm/shoulder. I don’t know if I’m a less desirable customer because I’ve returned a handful of things recently. But I’ve also purchased/kept the Boulogne, Odeon MM, multi pochette accessories, 3 cosmetic pouches, empriente 6 key holder, 2 TPs, 3 fragrances, and a wallet in the last 12 months…


This is why I always say to make all of your purchases in a store with the same CA. The relationship between you and your CA will avoid any such issues.  Considering how much you purchase, there’s no reason for your purchases to be online.


----------



## sabrinabk

Madrye28 said:


> Maybe it’s your camera angle, but I also see wonky stitching on the base of the bag. What is that giant hole I see? Again, it could be just the angle.


Yes, is like a “burnt” threat end. Also did you see this? Is that too bad?


----------



## Madrye28

sabrinabk said:


> Yes, is like a “burnt” threat end. Also did you see this? Is that too bad?


Yeah, it’s completely up to you. These are all handmade, but also the glazing around the outside of the chappes technically should be smooth. Personally, I don’t like the bottom stitching. Where was it made if you don’t mind me asking? I come to find the made in US Almas tend to be a bit more sloppy in craftsmanship…


----------



## sabrinabk

Madrye28 said:


> Yeah, it’s completely up to you. These are all handmade, but also the glazing around the outside of the chappes technically should be smooth. Personally, I don’t like the bottom stitching. Where was it made if you don’t mind me asking? I come to find the made in US Almas tend to be a bit more sloppy in craftsmanship…


It’s made in the USA, my first USA made. 
yes, the cuts are not done properly, maybe done fast or the tool wasn’t sharp enough. 
I texted my SA today, she said she didn’t have any but that she will let me know once she does. Hopefully I am able to inspect other… I love the bag but I hope I can see other


----------



## BULL

sabrinabk said:


> Hiiii!
> 
> just got a new alma bb monogram this past Tuesday, and inspecting the bag I found some small details. Do you think is concerning? I asked my SA to let me know if she gets one in the store so I can compare…
> The problems I found:
> -left handle, bottom right side the vachetta wasn’t cut too straight.
> -the handles seem one higher than the other and are not aligned.
> -when placing the bag in a surface, one of the “legs” doesn’t touch the surface.


Even the ‘shark bitten’ handle tab is enough dealbreaker on its own. Considering the amount of leather they put on these plastic bags, they should do way better.
I tend to be very liberal with minor imperfections, but whenever there is a price increase, my tolerance goes down to zero. And these are not minor imperfections either.


----------



## sabrinabk

BULL said:


> Even the ‘shark bitten’ handle tab is enough dealbreaker on its own. Considering the amount of leather they put on these plastic bags, they should do way better.
> I tend to be very liberal with minor imperfections, but whenever there is a price increase, my tolerance goes down to zero. And these are not minor imperfections either.


My husband was saying I am over reacting, that’s why I came to ask here. I wanted to se if I was the only one seeing these things and if exchanging should be considered. Now I hope I find other because Is too many things together, bitten handle, handles en even, bottom uneven, and I think it has a bubble in the lining inside too.


----------



## Madrye28

sabrinabk said:


> My husband was saying I am over reacting, that’s why I came to ask here. I wanted to se if I was the only one seeing these things and if exchanging should be considered. Now I hope I find other because Is too many things together, bitten handle, handles en even, bottom uneven, and I think it has a bubble in the lining inside too.


Yeah. It’s a dud.


----------



## efrilrows

My PM smells too! I checked PMs on Fashionphile and almost ALL the PMs noted musty odor.. even those in excellent condition. I think this is common which is annoying.


----------



## Werls88

Hey all,

just received my new Pochette Métis in Empreinte - Noir. First impression, I LOVE the bag. But...it arrived extremely stretched out, I'm having trouble even getting it to buckle. There's a scuff on the handle already. None of the protective stickers are on the hardware and there's a scratch there already. And it just looks funny shaped. Is this normal for this bag to come like that? The biggest shock was the no protective plastic on the hardware. Any thoughts on how to proceed? I don't have an SA, since I live far away from a store. Do I get ahold of customer service? Pics posted below. Thanks in advance!


----------



## beautycase

Werls88 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> just received my new Pochette Métis in Empreinte - Noir. First impression, I LOVE the bag. But...it arrived extremely stretched out, I'm having trouble even getting it to buckle. There's a scuff on the handle already. None of the protective stickers are on the hardware and there's a scratch there already. And it just looks funny shaped. Is this normal for this bag to come like that? The biggest shock was the no protective plastic on the hardware. Any thoughts on how to proceed? I don't have an SA, since I live far away from a store. Do I get ahold of customer service? Pics posted below. Thanks in advance!
> 
> View attachment 5330926
> 
> 
> View attachment 5330927
> 
> 
> View attachment 5330928
> 
> 
> View attachment 5330929
> 
> 
> View attachment 5330930
> 
> 
> View attachment 5330931
> 
> 
> View attachment 5330932
> 
> 
> View attachment 5330933


Sorry to hear this! That’s not normal, the Pochette Métis usually has protection stickers and the scratches are already a huge NO! I would return it.


----------



## vastare

Werls88 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> just received my new Pochette Métis in Empreinte - Noir. First impression, I LOVE the bag. But...it arrived extremely stretched out, I'm having trouble even getting it to buckle. There's a scuff on the handle already. None of the protective stickers are on the hardware and there's a scratch there already. And it just looks funny shaped. Is this normal for this bag to come like that? The biggest shock was the no protective plastic on the hardware. Any thoughts on how to proceed? I don't have an SA, since I live far away from a store. Do I get ahold of customer service? Pics posted below. Thanks in advance!
> 
> View attachment 5330926
> 
> 
> View attachment 5330927
> 
> 
> View attachment 5330928
> 
> 
> View attachment 5330929
> 
> 
> View attachment 5330930
> 
> 
> View attachment 5330931
> 
> 
> View attachment 5330932
> 
> 
> View attachment 5330933





Werls88 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> just received my new Pochette Métis in Empreinte - Noir. First impression, I LOVE the bag. But...it arrived extremely stretched out, I'm having trouble even getting it to buckle. There's a scuff on the handle already. None of the protective stickers are on the hardware and there's a scratch there already. And it just looks funny shaped. Is this normal for this bag to come like that? The biggest shock was the no protective plastic on the hardware. Any thoughts on how to proceed? I don't have an SA, since I live far away from a store. Do I get ahold of customer service? Pics posted below. Thanks in advance!
> 
> View attachment 5330926
> 
> 
> View attachment 5330927
> 
> 
> View attachment 5330928
> 
> 
> View attachment 5330929
> 
> 
> View attachment 5330930
> 
> 
> View attachment 5330931
> 
> 
> View attachment 5330932
> 
> 
> View attachment 5330933


----------



## vastare

So sorry you received this for the price you paid for brand new bag. This looks like a returned item. Call the CS and see if they can send you new one as this empriente version is readily available. But, not sure how they will handle it with the price increase. Hopefully they will do a even exchange. Would be much easier if you can personally take ir to a boutique. Good Luck!


----------



## Critzie

Madrye28 said:


> This is why I always say to make all of your purchases in a store with the same CA. The relationship between you and your CA will avoid any such issues.  Considering how much you purchase, there’s no reason for your purchases to be online.


Yeah you have a good point. I’m just so introverted and impatient. There were a few times someone gave me their card and I’d ask for things, but stalking the website was quicker. By the time they were able to offer an item I had already ordered it online. My fault really for being lazy and relying on convenience.


----------



## Mrs Milky

Werls88 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> just received my new Pochette Métis in Empreinte - Noir. First impression, I LOVE the bag. But...it arrived extremely stretched out, I'm having trouble even getting it to buckle. There's a scuff on the handle already. None of the protective stickers are on the hardware and there's a scratch there already. And it just looks funny shaped. Is this normal for this bag to come like that? The biggest shock was the no protective plastic on the hardware. Any thoughts on how to proceed? I don't have an SA, since I live far away from a store. Do I get ahold of customer service? Pics posted below. Thanks in advance!
> 
> View attachment 5330926
> 
> 
> View attachment 5330927
> 
> 
> View attachment 5330928
> 
> 
> View attachment 5330929
> 
> 
> View attachment 5330930
> 
> 
> View attachment 5330931
> 
> 
> View attachment 5330932
> 
> 
> View attachment 5330933



I believe it’s not acceptable. 
At the day of price increase I received online ordered Métis in marine rouge. 
The leather was amazing. But the bag was so much crooked that it was falling forward when empty. 
it had plastic on the lock but what’s the point if it’s defective anyway. 
It was also funny shaped at the front side just like yours. 
I requested an exchange immediately. However still no news about it and I just feel that maybe I’ll end up just returning it. 
I can’t believe they send faulty items with online orders.


----------



## de_priss

Werls88 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> just received my new Pochette Métis in Empreinte - Noir. First impression, I LOVE the bag. But...it arrived extremely stretched out, I'm having trouble even getting it to buckle. There's a scuff on the handle already. None of the protective stickers are on the hardware and there's a scratch there already. And it just looks funny shaped. Is this normal for this bag to come like that? The biggest shock was the no protective plastic on the hardware. Any thoughts on how to proceed? I don't have an SA, since I live far away from a store. Do I get ahold of customer service? Pics posted below. Thanks in advance!
> 
> View attachment 5330926
> 
> 
> View attachment 5330927
> 
> 
> View attachment 5330928
> 
> 
> View attachment 5330929
> 
> 
> View attachment 5330930
> 
> 
> View attachment 5330931
> 
> 
> View attachment 5330932
> 
> 
> View attachment 5330933


Oh gosh.. for a second I thought you had bought this second hand and I though hmm it is pretty nice.. then I got to understand that this is supposed to be new?! hell no..


----------



## sabrinabk

Madrye28 said:


> Yeah, it’s completely up to you. These are all handmade, but also the glazing around the outside of the chappes technically should be smooth. Personally, I don’t like the bottom stitching. Where was it made if you don’t mind me asking? I come to find the made in US Almas tend to be a bit more sloppy in craftsmanship…


I was able to see one made in France in an LV store. The vachetta different color, the handles had a cut in the leather like 2 inches long. So for now I am keeping mine.


----------



## Jumper

Would you keep or exchange this bag? If exchange, I am unsure when I would be able to get it since there is apparently a long waitlist.
Just want to check if I’m being picky or there is a cause for concern regarding the bursting seams at the corners.


----------



## LittleStar88

Jumper said:


> Would you keep or exchange this bag? If exchange, I am unsure when I would be able to get it since there is apparently a long waitlist.
> Just want to check if I’m being picky or there is a cause for concern regarding the bursting seams at the corners.
> View attachment 5332242
> View attachment 5332243
> View attachment 5332244



That looks terrible. What bag is it?


----------



## Jumper

LittleStar88 said:


> That looks terrible. What bag is it?


It’s the Diane. Mine had bursting seams at the corners while another fellow Diane owner had it at the corner and the curl flap.


----------



## MCBadian07

Hi friends ! I have a PM that I've only used 2-3x since I purchased it last year. All the stickers are still on it and I had no issues with lock alignments or embossing etc.
BUT! I just noticed this today that the S-lock tip is kind of turned upwards? Can someone tell me if this is normal? Appreciate it !


----------



## brnicutie

MCBadian07 said:


> Hi friends ! I have a PM that I've only used 2-3x since I purchased it last year. All the stickers are still on it and I had no issues with lock alignments or embossing etc.
> BUT! I just noticed this today that the S-lock tip is kind of turned upwards? Can someone tell me if this is normal? Appreciate it !
> 
> View attachment 5332400
> View attachment 5332401
> View attachment 5332402


K I busted out my PM for you. I think it’s normal. My tip turns upwards also.


----------



## mrslkc23

Jumper said:


> Would you keep or exchange this bag? If exchange, I am unsure when I would be able to get it since there is apparently a long waitlist.
> Just want to check if I’m being picky or there is a cause for concern regarding the bursting seams at the corners.
> View attachment 5332242
> View attachment 5332243
> View attachment 5332244


Oh dear, that doesn't look good at all! I wouldn't keep this if it were me.


----------



## Jumper

mrslkc23 said:


> Oh dear, that doesn't look good at all! I wouldn't keep this if it were me.


Thanks for the reassurance! A few other pforumer also expressed not keeping this too. I called for an exchange and clarified how the queue would work. I also asked what if the second piece is also not up to standard, can I still get a refund because by the time I get my replacement it’s probably after 30 days window. They assured that that the 30 days window will “restart” on the replacement bag not this current window.


----------



## boyoverboard

Jumper said:


> Would you keep or exchange this bag? If exchange, I am unsure when I would be able to get it since there is apparently a long waitlist.
> Just want to check if I’m being picky or there is a cause for concern regarding the bursting seams at the corners.
> View attachment 5332242
> View attachment 5332243
> View attachment 5332244


That's definitely not right. Return!


----------



## boyoverboard

_jlv said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I just got a Business Card Holder in Empreinte and suuuper disappointed to find it already had hairline scratches. I was planning to get a hardware protector but it already looks like it's been returned. Why doesn't it already come with a plastic on the hardware? Is this normal? Am I asking too much? The iPhone pics kind of magnifies the detail but I could very obviously tell it was already scratched with my own eyes when I took it out from the dust bag. Should I return?
> 
> View attachment 5330110
> 
> 
> View attachment 5330111
> 
> 
> View attachment 5330112


Unfortunately that's pretty normal. I've never received an LV item with the plastic attached. I've seen others post here who have, but I'm guessing it's not their standard practice at least here in the UK. I've received pieces with hardware like that. It doesn't bother me too much because it will happen almost instantly with use, but I agree it should be perfect when purchased new. You could always return and specifically request one with the plastic still attached. I don't see why they would refuse if you ask.


----------



## MCBadian07

brnicutie said:


> K I busted out my PM for you. I think it’s normal. My tip turns upwards also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5332409
> View attachment 5332410




Thank you!!


----------



## Madrye28

boyoverboard said:


> Unfortunately that's pretty normal. I've never received an LV item with the plastic attached. I've seen others post here who have, but I'm guessing it's not their standard practice at least here in the UK. I've received pieces with hardware like that. It doesn't bother me too much because it will happen almost instantly with use, but I agree it should be perfect when purchased new. You could always return and specifically request one with the plastic still attached. I don't see why they would refuse if you ask.


Small leather goods arrive from the warehouse without plastic attached.  It’s not about “refusing”, but rather it’s not possible.


----------



## boyoverboard

Madrye28 said:


> Small leather goods arrive from the warehouse without plastic attached.  It’s not about “refusing”, but rather it’s not possible.


I see. I didn’t know that. It’s possible they don’t always remove them before shipping to the stores — I once bought an unused pochette from an eBay seller which still had the plastic coverings on the hardware. I’ve also seen other people share items with the plastic still on the hardware. Come to think of it, I did once receive an Outdoor Messenger which I ordered from the website (and which I had forgotten about because I returned it) and it had clear plastic coverings on the metal pieces that attached the strap.


----------



## Madrye28

boyoverboard said:


> I see. I didn’t know that. It’s possible they don’t always remove them before shipping to the stores — I once bought an unused pochette from an eBay seller which still had the plastic coverings on the hardware. I’ve also seen other people share items with the plastic still on the hardware. Come to think of it, I did once receive an Outdoor Messenger which I ordered from the website (and which I had forgotten about because I returned it) and it had clear plastic coverings on the metal pieces that attached the strap.


Pochette Metis and leather goods do in fact often have stickers attached, but small leather goods do not. I don’t believe they even ship from the workshops with plastic attached…


----------



## boyoverboard

Madrye28 said:


> Pochette Metis and leather goods do in fact often have stickers attached, but small leather goods do not. I don’t believe they even ship from the workshops with plastic attached…


Strange. As I said, my pochette did. Probably differs from one country to another. I could swear I’ve seen photos of business card holders and wallets with snap closures with the plastic coverings attached.

In any case, to the person who asked, you might have a hard time finding one that doesn’t already have hairline scratches if they can’t provide one that still has the coverings on. Hairline scratches happen very easily, even with very careful handling.


----------



## miriam0392

Hi guys! 

I was so happy to finally get the Palm Spring mini backpack. There are some imperfections I could let go.Upon doing more inspection, I noticed there is a thread that kinda look like it was burnt..like it has this black coating. So I touched it and notice that the black coating is sort of cracking. So I took it off and now the thread looks like it’s broken. 
I don’t really want to return it as this is very hard to get and I got it before the price increase. But is this something that could be repaired if it really gets worst? 

Please see pictures for reference. Thanks in advance for the advice. Sorry it’s hard to capture the problem on camera.


----------



## Sunshine mama

miriam0392 said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> I was so happy to finally get the Palm Spring mini backpack. There are some imperfections I could let go.Upon doing more inspection, I noticed there is a thread that kinda look like it was burnt..like it has this black coating. So I touched it and notice that the black coating is sort of cracking. So I took it off and now the thread looks like it’s broken.
> I don’t really want to return it as this is very hard to get and I got it before the price increase. But is this something that could be repaired if it really gets worst?
> 
> Please see pictures for reference. Thanks in advance for the advice. Sorry it’s hard to capture the problem on camera.


It's  sloppy back stitching in my opinion. 
I had a vernis PA that had a similar situation. I took it back to the store,  and the SA "fixed" it. I asked him how, and he just said it was  "magic".
Well, I ended up returning and getting  another one because it just did not have a clean looking finish. 
The 2nd bag I got did not have this issue.


----------



## Norwaygirl86

Got a brand new noe bb today but the vachetta looks like it has stains? Is this normal? My speedy b does not have these spots on the vachetta..


----------



## littleblackbag

Norwaygirl86 said:


> Got a brand new noe bb today but the vachetta looks like it has stains? Is this normal? My speedy b does not have these spots on the vachetta..


Looks like irregularities in the leather to me, I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## Norwaygirl86

littleblackbag said:


> Looks like irregularities in the leather to me, I wouldn't worry about it.


Thank you!


----------



## _jlv

boyoverboard said:


> Unfortunately that's pretty normal. I've never received an LV item with the plastic attached. I've seen others post here who have, but I'm guessing it's not their standard practice at least here in the UK. I've received pieces with hardware like that. It doesn't bother me too much because it will happen almost instantly with use, but I agree it should be perfect when purchased new. You could always return and specifically request one with the plastic still attached. I don't see why they would refuse if you ask.


I agree! I feel like the hardware should have the plastic over it. I've gotten one key pouch with plastic over the LV on the key ring clasp, but that's the only time I've ever seen it.


----------



## _jlv

Madrye28 said:


> Pochette Metis and leather goods do in fact often have stickers attached, but small leather goods do not. I don’t believe they even ship from the workshops with plastic attached…


I have gotten a keypouch with plastic over the the LV logo on the clasp. That was sometime last year, and only time I've seen an SLG arrive with plastic over it.


----------



## BULL

Norwaygirl86 said:


> Got a brand new noe bb today but the vachetta looks like it has stains? Is this normal? My speedy b does not have these spots on the vachetta..


Probably just the unique skintone of the cow. I belive it is natural, the off-by-a-little stitching would bother me more, but not a dealbreaker either.


----------



## Norwaygirl86

BULL said:


> Probably just the unique skintone of the cow. I belive it is natural, the off-by-a-little stitching would bother me more, but not a dealbreaker either.



thank you! I got it before the increase so Im affraid a exchange would mean a defferent price. The bag is perfect, kystbyer strap that had the spots. I cant see the stiching you where seeing


----------



## bellababe

Hi all,
How do you all feel about this stitching on the large Kirigami. My in store CA isn’t replying to my message about it, and I’m considering asking for help from another CA at the same store but am I being too picky?


----------



## mangohead

bellababe said:


> Hi all,
> How do you all feel about this stitching on the large Kirigami. My in store CA isn’t replying to my message about it, and I’m considering asking for help from another CA at the same store but am I being too picky?


Looks acceptable to me, but doesn't hurt to compare with another one.


----------



## bellababe

mangohead said:


> Looks acceptable to me, but doesn't hurt to compare with another one.


Thanks @mangohead for your reply. I’m most worried about the stitch that’s close to the edge of the canvas and it cracking over time


----------



## BULL

bellababe said:


> Hi all,
> How do you all feel about this stitching on the large Kirigami. My in store CA isn’t replying to my message about it, and I’m considering asking for help from another CA at the same store but am I being too picky?


Hard no.
Not even H&M sells stitching like that.


----------



## bellababe

BULL said:


> Hard no.
> Not even H&M sells stitching like that.


Thanks @BULL! And true


----------



## Jumper

bellababe said:


> Hi all,
> How do you all feel about this stitching on the large Kirigami. My in store CA isn’t replying to my message about it, and I’m considering asking for help from another CA at the same store but am I being too picky?


That’s totally an “oops” stitching!! For a grand, I expect the craftsman to be able to follow a straight line for stitching and not a drunken craftsman at work.


----------



## bellababe

Jumper said:


> That’s totally an “oops” stitching!! For a grand, I expect the craftsman to be able to follow a straight line for stitching and not a drunken craftsman at work.


Thank you! It totally looks like that, or that they had an oops moment and went one too far or forgot to curve the stitch. The other side is fine which to me makes it stick out even more


----------



## tlilrascal

What is this on my reverse canvas? I got it last week and called CS and they asked me to send pics. It’s been almost a week and they haven’t responded. I’m about to drive to the store for an exchange. It arrived brand new like this. All the protective stickers are intact. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Sunshine mama

bellababe said:


> Hi all,
> How do you all feel about this stitching on the large Kirigami. My in store CA isn’t replying to my message about it, and I’m considering asking for help from another CA at the same store but am I being too picky?


I don't like it at all!
You're not being picky at all imo.


----------



## Sunshine mama

tlilrascal said:


> What is this on my reverse canvas? I got it last week and called CS and they asked me to send pics. It’s been almost a week and they haven’t responded. I’m about to drive to the store for an exchange. It arrived brand new like this. All the protective stickers are intact. Thanks in advance.


It looks like a bad printing job!
I would exchange it.


----------



## BULL

tlilrascal said:


> What is this on my reverse canvas? I got it last week and called CS and they asked me to send pics. It’s been almost a week and they haven’t responded. I’m about to drive to the store for an exchange. It arrived brand new like this. All the protective stickers are intact. Thanks in advance.


Probably glue, that got onto the canvas and got dirty. Very common. Some people have it on the leather, some on the canvas, I had it on the lining inside literally all of my Pochettes. If it is that, it comes off very easily. Some baby wipe and a few firm strokes with a towel should do the trick.


----------



## Werls88

sabrinabk said:


> I was able to see one made in France in an LV store. The vachetta different color, the handles had a cut in the leather like 2 inches long. So for now I am keeping mine.





vastare said:


> So sorry you received this for the price you paid for brand new bag. This looks like a returned item. Call the CS and see if they can send you new one as this empriente version is readily available. But, not sure how they will handle it with the price increase. Hopefully they will do a even exchange. Would be much easier if you can personally take ir to a boutique. Good Luck!





Mrs Milky said:


> I believe it’s not acceptable.
> At the day of price increase I received online ordered Métis in marine rouge.
> The leather was amazing. But the bag was so much crooked that it was falling forward when empty.
> it had plastic on the lock but what’s the point if it’s defective anyway.
> It was also funny shaped at the front side just like yours.
> I requested an exchange immediately. However still no news about it and I just feel that maybe I’ll end up just returning it.
> I can’t believe they send faulty items with online orders.





de_priss said:


> Oh gosh.. for a second I thought you had bought this second hand and I though hmm it is pretty nice.. then I got to understand that this is supposed to be new?! hell no..




UGGGGHHHHH thanks all. That was my first impression too. I am super disappointed  I wish I could take it in to a boutique but I am hours away from one. Yeah, I was shocked that it was supposed to be "NEW" with the way the bag is structured. I emailed customer service with the pictures and they said that the protective plastic is NOT standard packaging. They also suggested that I just fill the bag and it will be easier to close. I really want this bag, so I'm going to call CS and see what they say. the email did say something about exchanges and I sure hope it will be an even exchange!  Thanks again!


----------



## Dananich13

I am new here so let me know if I am in the wrong place to ask a question. I got my LV Graceful for Christmas. Has anyone ever seen the gold come off of the rings? Its like this on both sides.


----------



## BULL

Dananich13 said:


> I am new here so let me know if I am in the wrong place to ask a question. I got my LV Graceful for Christmas. Has anyone ever seen the gold come off of the rings? Its like this on both sides.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5335541


Yes, it is quite common on LV hardware with metal-on-metal contact points.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Critzie said:


> Yeah you have a good point. I’m just so introverted and impatient. There were a few times someone gave me their card and I’d ask for things, but stalking the website was quicker. By the time they were able to offer an item I had already ordered it online. My fault really for being lazy and relying on convenience.


It's NOT your fault.  Whether you shop online or at the store, you should receive a new product.
It's LV's fault.


----------



## beautycase

tlilrascal said:


> What is this on my reverse canvas? I got it last week and called CS and they asked me to send pics. It’s been almost a week and they haven’t responded. I’m about to drive to the store for an exchange. It arrived brand new like this. All the protective stickers are intact. Thanks in advance.


Did you try to wipe it off with a soft cloth with a bit water on it? If that doesn’t work i would return it!


----------



## beautycase

Norwaygirl86 said:


> Got a brand new noe bb today but the vachetta looks like it has stains? Is this normal? My speedy b does not have these spots on the vachetta..


Looks normal!


----------



## tlilrascal

BULL said:


> Probably glue, that got onto the canvas and got dirty. Very common. Some people have it on the leather, some on the canvas, I had it on the lining inside literally all of my Pochettes. If it is that, it comes off very easily. Some baby wipe and a few firm strokes with a towel should do the trick.


 OMG. A wet towel cleaned it right off. Thanks!!


----------



## BULL

tlilrascal said:


> OMG. A wet towel cleaned it right off. Thanks!!


I am so glad. Enjoy the bag, it is a beautiful piece.


----------



## beautycase

brnicutie said:


> K I busted out my PM for you. I think it’s normal. My tip turns upwards also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5332409
> View attachment 5332410


Thats normal!


----------



## beautycase

tlilrascal said:


> OMG. A wet towel cleaned it right off. Thanks!!


Glad it worked! Enjoy it!


----------



## tlilrascal

beautycase said:


> Did you try to wipe it off with a soft cloth with a bit water on it? If that doesn’t work i would return it!


Yep, it worked like a charm. Thanks


----------



## Sunshine mama

tlilrascal said:


> OMG. A wet towel cleaned it right off. Thanks!!


That's awesome!
I remember now something like this happened to a glazing area.  The SA just rubbed it off and told me it was just glue.


----------



## MeepMeep67

Look at this garbage. I'm shocked. MIS Over $400 for this strap. I've contacted my CA for an exchange.  I accept a lot of imperfections from LV. But this draws the line


----------



## BULL

MeepMeep67 said:


> Look at this garbage. I'm shocked. MIS Over $400 for this strap. I've contacted my CA for an exchange.  I accept a lot of imperfections from LV. But this draws the line
> 
> View attachment 5336296
> View attachment 5336297
> View attachment 5336296
> View attachment 5336297
> View attachment 5336305
> View attachment 5336306


I literally laughed out loud when I saw this, it looks kinda comical, so bad. I am so sorry. They must exchange it immediately.


----------



## MeepMeep67

BULL said:


> I literally laughed out loud when I saw this, it looks kinda comical, so bad. I am so sorry. They must exchange it immediately.


I know right??? when I pulled it out of the, too small of dust bag, I was like; really? seriously? yes comical!!!SO no quality control at the factory or shipping center.

I ordered some straps off Etsy for the bucket bag mini pochettes I give my nieces for their collage graduation gift. Those look way better than this one


----------



## Sunshine mama

MeepMeep67 said:


> Look at this garbage. I'm shocked. MIS Over $400 for this strap. I've contacted my CA for an exchange.  I accept a lot of imperfections from LV. But this draws the line
> 
> View attachment 5336296
> View attachment 5336297
> View attachment 5336296
> View attachment 5336297
> View attachment 5336305
> View attachment 5336306


Totally unacceptable.
I've ordered a vachetta strap from  .Amazon  for my Speedy 20, and my 30.00 strap looks more like an LV strap than this one.


----------



## Oreliyez

Hi everyone, i just purchased this neo alma bb today and when i got home, i noticed that the mustard lining was showing through some parts of the leather. Is this normal since i just got it today?


----------



## BULL

Oreliyez said:


> Hi everyone, i just purchased this neo alma bb today and when i got home, i noticed that the mustard lining was showing through some parts of the leather. Is this normal since i just got it today?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5338278
> View attachment 5338279
> View attachment 5338280
> View attachment 5338281


I believe this is by design. But owners will hopefully come and share theirs.


----------



## Jumper

Oreliyez said:


> Hi everyone, i just purchased this neo alma bb today and when i got home, i noticed that the mustard lining was showing through some parts of the leather. Is this normal since i just got it today?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5338278
> View attachment 5338279
> View attachment 5338280
> View attachment 5338281


I bought my neo Alma BB last dec. Mine do show the orange lining at some areas, mainly at zipper top handle area and the ends of zipper. The bottom piece doesn’t have the lining peeking out. For my bag, you could only see it when viewing from top view at some angles. It’s not very obvious. I do not think it’s a flaw personally.


----------



## hungrybear

hi Everyone! Is this much asymmetry across the zipper normal for speedy b 30?


----------



## CD405

I purchased my MM last year brand new, and still have yet to use it.  I did treat the vachetta with Apple Guard shortly after purchasing, but the bag has been sitting safely in its dustbag since then (on a shelf,  not near a vent or anything that I can think of which could cause partial patina).
Question - has anyone experienced partial patina from non-use, on one part of the top vachetta lining? Thanks in advance for all responses.


----------



## JazziMe

Hi just purchase a wallet and I have a question about the button. My one is the brown with gold hardware. The button clicks in, but is loose and wobbles/makes clicking sound when closed.  
is this normal ?


----------



## Lisa<3

JazziMe said:


> Hi just purchase a wallet and I have a question about the button. My one is the brown with gold hardware. The button clicks in, but is loose and wobbles/makes clicking sound when closed.
> is this normal ?


That doesn’t sound normal to me. I have a limited edition Victorine with a gold button and it’s very solid.


----------



## Madrye28

CD405 said:


> I purchased my MM last year brand new, and still have yet to use it.  I did treat the vachetta with Apple Guard shortly after purchasing, but the bag has been sitting safely in its dustbag since then (on a shelf,  not near a vent or anything that I can think of which could cause partial patina).
> Question - has anyone experienced partial patina from non-use, on one part of the top vachetta lining? Thanks in advance for all responses.
> 
> View attachment 5339599



You can clearly see the 2 different pieces of leather trim are completely different. The color on one side isn’t darkening at all. You may want to get your bag re-trimmed and start over.


----------



## Jumper

I bought a Diane, not satisfied because of the “bursting leather on seams” at the bottom of the bag. Returned for an exchange. Waited for another week plus, a new one came in for me. Everywhere else was satisfactory except the bottom seams and now the flap as well.
The leather seem less “torn” than the first one I received. As the first bag had some very big holes and bigger torn area. This second bag I received had “smaller” torn area per seam but it’s more widespread.

I feel a bit disappointed to be honest with the sewing. It’s not obvious unless you put it close to eye level for inspection. The area that is visible (front and back of bag) had decent sewing, only the bottom of the bag had bad sewing.
Am I asking too much or this is really not up to par?


----------



## CD405

Madrye28 said:


> You can clearly see the 2 different pieces of leather trim are completely different. The color on one side isn’t darkening at all. You may want to get your bag re-trimmed and start over.



Thanks for your reply!


----------



## wowzers1941

Jumper said:


> I bought a Diane, not satisfied because of the “bursting leather on seams” at the bottom of the bag. Returned for an exchange. Waited for another week plus, a new one came in for me. Everywhere else was satisfactory except the bottom seams and now the flap as well.
> The leather seem less “torn” than the first one I received. As the first bag had some very big holes and bigger torn area. This second bag I received had “smaller” torn area per seam but it’s more widespread.
> 
> I feel a bit disappointed to be honest with the sewing. It’s not obvious unless you put it close to eye level for inspection. The area that is visible (front and back of bag) had decent sewing, only the bottom of the bag had bad sewing.
> Am I asking too much or this is really not up to par?



That doesn't look right to me, but that is a problem with bags that have this construction (ie. Neverfulls). I wouldn't accept that Diane.


----------



## Jenny1221

Just received my reverse pochette Métis today. Ordered direct from LV website. The clasp and inside flap had these little stickers with a g on it. See pic.  Has anyone seen this before and what could it be? Bag seems to be in brand new shape.


----------



## BULL

Sometimes I feel like they pack as if they were working at an Amazon knockoff.


----------



## Jenny1221

BULL said:


> Sometimes I feel like they pack as if they were working at an Amazon knockoff.


----------



## Jenny1221

LOL


----------



## BULL

They have so much plastic and stickers and cards and labels on each bag when they get them from the factory, but for this amount of money they should really remove all of them. Probably the hardware is from a G batch. Nice to know. But that info is really for the next leather craftmen on the line, and not for the end customer.


----------



## Jenny1221

BULL said:


> They have so much plastic and stickers and cards and labels on each bag when they get them from the factory, but for this amount of money they should really remove all of them. Probably the hardware is from a G batch. Nice to know. But that info is really for the next leather craftmen on the line, and not for the end customer.



Hmm that makes sense. I guess it’s at least good to know it’s brand spanking new and not a return due to some defect I missed!


----------



## Madrye28

It’s the letter assigned to the inspector of quality control. They randomly check pieces in the workshops to ensure the quality of the batch is up to LV standards. Yes people, LV does have quality control in their workshops!


----------



## Madrye28

Jumper said:


> I bought a Diane, not satisfied because of the “bursting leather on seams” at the bottom of the bag. Returned for an exchange. Waited for another week plus, a new one came in for me. Everywhere else was satisfactory except the bottom seams and now the flap as well.
> The leather seem less “torn” than the first one I received. As the first bag had some very big holes and bigger torn area. This second bag I received had “smaller” torn area per seam but it’s more widespread.
> 
> I feel a bit disappointed to be honest with the sewing. It’s not obvious unless you put it close to eye level for inspection. The area that is visible (front and back of bag) had decent sewing, only the bottom of the bag had bad sewing.
> Am I asking too much or this is really not up to par?
> View attachment 5340185
> View attachment 5340186
> View attachment 5340187
> View attachment 5340188



It’s within the normal standards for LV. The Diane is in extremely high demand and will be resold to another client regardless.  Be careful, however, because LV will flag you for too many returns, regardless of the reason…


----------



## mrslkc23

Hmm how could sloppy stitching become a normal standard for luxury products? Sad reality is if people in front line who see and hear these first hand from customers - SA's, CA's, managers, repair specialists etc truly believe, agree and aceept that these are normal, the drive to change and improve quality will never start for LV


----------



## Madrye28

mrslkc23 said:


> Hmm how could sloppy stitching become a normal standard for luxury products? Sad reality is if people in front line who see and hear these first hand from customers - SA's, CA's, managers, repair specialists etc truly believe, agree and aceept that these are normal, the drive to change and improve quality will never start for LV



Please don’t shoot the messengers!


----------



## Madrye28

CD405 said:


> Thanks for your reply!



When you take it in, please kindly request a free repair! They will need to replace all of the leather trim, including the side straps. Otherwise, it will never evenly patina.  This rarely happens on natural cowhide, but it does happen. You were just one of the unlucky ones that fell victim.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

The majority of my pieces come from online and I have never seen a sticker like that. I do think they should have someone from Gucci come and train them on packaging.


----------



## Heatherrr

Did it have the film under the sticker? I purchased mine from the store, I didn’t have the sticker but everything had the protective film on the metal. I’m not sure if that’s helpful!


----------



## Jenny1221

Heatherrr said:


> Did it have the film under the sticker? I purchased mine from the store, I didn’t have the sticker but everything had the protective film on the metal. I’m not sure if that’s helpful!




Yes, it did have the clear film underneath. That made me happy


----------



## MCBadian07

G for good


----------



## Jenny1221

MCBadian07 said:


> G for good



That’s what I was originally telling myself it meant  lmao!!


----------



## Jumper

Madrye28 said:


> It’s within the normal standards for LV. The Diane is in extremely high demand and will be resold to another client regardless.  Be careful, however, because LV will flag you for too many returns, regardless of the reason…


I’m not so worry about being flagged for the moment because I’m broke after buying so many bags from them already!
But I agree it’s (Diane) in high demand and I don’t feel like waiting another round for a new piece and still have the same issue again!! It’s a slight improvement from the first piece and the white bits don’t look so obvious now. I will keep this piece then.


----------



## Glittery_Fix

Hello!  I received my Alma PM in monogram today in the mail.  On the inside of the handle on one side, the stitching looks great to me, but it looks different and with more gaps in the leather between the stitches on the other side.  Is this normal/acceptable?  Thank you for your time,


----------



## Critzie

mrslkc23 said:


> Hmm how could sloppy stitching become a normal standard for luxury products? Sad reality is if people in front line who see and hear these first hand from customers - SA's, CA's, managers, repair specialists etc truly believe, agree and aceept that these are normal, the drive to change and improve quality will never start for LV



these giant threads make it seem like every customer scrutinizes the craftsmanship of their bags but many people don’t.

LV isn’t worried about meticulous stitching and symmetry because so many people accept things they might otherwise not have due to “scarcity” and others just don’t care that much about their bag staying in pristine condition so these flaws don’t bother them.

It’s interesting.


----------



## BULL

Glittery_Fix said:


> Hello!  I received my Alma PM in monogram today in the mail.  On the inside of the handle on one side, the stitching looks great to me, but it looks different and with more gaps in the leather between the stitches on the other side.  Is this normal/acceptable?  Thank you for your time,


Looks very typical LV stitching, both of them. I wouldn't worry about them.


----------



## Mangoyakult

Hi community, I need help here with my graceful pm, I bought online, would you guys think any of these is acceptable? I honestly feel tired having to deal with these quality issues from LV. This is my 4th Lv. Is it just me? Picture below is from 2 graceful pm, 1 has wrinkled and dry handle, “leather bursting on seams”, and another has again “leather bursting on seams” and unaligned canvas monogram at the side. Which one would u keep? Or return both.


----------



## mangohead

Mangoyakult said:


> Hi community, I need help here with my graceful pm, I bought online, would you guys think any of these is acceptable? I honestly feel tired having to deal with these quality issues from LV. This is my 4th Lv. Is it just me? Picture below is from 2 graceful pm, 1 has wrinkled and dry handle, “leather bursting on seams”, and another has again “leather bursting on seams” and unaligned canvas monogram at the side. Which one would u keep? Or return both.


Unacceptable! Especially the stitching!


----------



## nolv711

Mangoyakult said:


> Hi community, I need help here with my graceful pm, I bought online, would you guys think any of these is acceptable? I honestly feel tired having to deal with these quality issues from LV. This is my 4th Lv. Is it just me? Picture below is from 2 graceful pm, 1 has wrinkled and dry handle, “leather bursting on seams”, and another has again “leather bursting on seams” and unaligned canvas monogram at the side. Which one would u keep? Or return both.


Unfortunately, I would return both. Primarily for the bursting seams. It looks like it will eventually cause and excel wear on those areas of the leather.
Also, that’s interesting the canvas is thinner than the other. Curious to know if anyone knows why. You would think all recently made canvas would be the same?


----------



## Mangoyakult

nolv711 said:


> Unfortunately, I would return both. Primarily for the bursting seams. It looks like it will eventually cause and excel wear on those areas of the leather.
> Also, that’s interesting the canvas is thinner than the other. Curious to know if anyone knows why. You would think all recently made canvas would be the same?


Thanks for this! Now I am sure I couldn’t accept these graceful even if they are the last few pieces in store or in the warehouse. I hve contacted the CS to have them exchange if not for return. I actually experienced a few diff canvas thickness for my recent Lv purchases. 1 year ago I had 2 felicie pochette, Made in France and made in Spain and the MIF had a thicker canvas. Few months ago I was selecting between 3 keepall xs, all MIF, with wrinkling issue on the leather as well and 2 of them is having the thicker canvas. This current graceful is both made in France but different thickness as well. The consistency I have experienced from all my LV purchases is quite a ride.


----------



## Mangoyakult

mangohead said:


> Unacceptable! Especially the stitching!



Thanks for this! No indecisiveness， I am already asking for an exchange or refund!


----------



## Linnie1

I ordered a neverfull online with the peony lining and the color was so off from what I saw on my computer and other devices.  Also, the pattern on the pouch was not even close to straight.  I took it back and the person doing the return tried to tell me that it was fine until I told him that I sewed and would not make anything so crooked.  I was so disappointed in the neverfull at that point that I didn't get another but instead bought something else.  There were also scratches on some of the hardware.  I'm starting to suspect that they are reselling returns online.  That was my second return in three months.  The other was a metis (clearly defective) that I ordered online.


----------



## Norwaygirl86

Mangoyakult said:


> Hi community, I need help here with my graceful pm, I bought online, would you guys think any of these is acceptable? I honestly feel tired having to deal with these quality issues from LV. This is my 4th Lv. Is it just me? Picture below is from 2 graceful pm, 1 has wrinkled and dry handle, “leather bursting on seams”, and another has again “leather bursting on seams” and unaligned canvas monogram at the side. Which one would u keep? Or return both.



I cant see anything wrong with these two! The leather is natural and will wrinkles.


----------



## Madrye28

Norwaygirl86 said:


> I cant see anything wrong with these two! The leather is natural and will wrinkles.



They look fine to me as well.


----------



## MeepMeep67

Sunshine mama said:


> Totally unacceptable.
> I've ordered a vachetta strap from  .Amazon  for my Speedy 20, and my 30.00 strap looks more like an LV strap than this one.


Yes I purchased some from Etsy aand they are top notch

so update, I sent it back for an exchange and they sent the same POS back to me!!!!! So my CA said hold on to it and do another order.  But the new one is "pending product availability" I just hope they send a replacement before I send the POS back!!!!! unbelievable


----------



## Jumper

MeepMeep67 said:


> Yes I purchased some from Etsy aand they are top notch
> 
> so update, I sent it back for an exchange and they sent the same POS back to me!!!!! So my CA said hold on to it and do another order.  But the new one is "pending product availability" I just hope they send a replacement before I send the POS back!!!!! unbelievable


So the plan is order a second piece, examine it, better piece than your current, do a swap and return the current piece for the “second order” piece?


----------



## MeepMeep67

Jumper said:


> So the plan is order a second piece, examine it, better piece than your current, do a swap and return the current piece for the “second order” piece?


Yes! fingers crossed


----------



## BagsMB

Hi everyone, while I am sure that this question must have been asked on this group but since it's my first Speedy, I wanted to check! 
Are these wrinkles on the handle normal? Thank you for answering.


----------



## Norwaygirl86

Yes its normal


----------



## BagsMB

Norwaygirl86 said:


> Yes its normal


Glad to hear that!


----------



## chanel-vuitton

I bought my neverfull in about 3.5 years ago and use it as my daily work bag. I have to lug my work laptop to and from the office everyday, and have used it as my carry-on on a few travels, so this bag has definitely gotten some use in the past few years. The patina on the leather doesn’t bother me. What does bother me, though, is it looks like the leather trim is cracking (especially on the part where I cinch it in) and there are white scuffs all over the canvas. I have tried cleaning the scuffs with baby wipes but nothing works. Is it the canvas cracking? Is this normal wear and tear? I’m a little disappointed because I feel like the scuffs in particular are noticeable and make the bag look so unpolished.


----------



## boyoverboard

The white marks don't look like cracking. I'm surprised that they haven't come off with a wipe, I've experienced similar marks on my bags and I've always managed to get them off. Don't be afraid to rub with a bit of elbow grease (as long as it's an alcohol free wipe!) because some marks can be stubborn to remove, but I've always got them off my bags eventually. The leather looks normal to me, just well used.


----------



## travelbliss

White marks on monogram canvas eventually appear with use.  I suspect the leather trim near where the bag "cinches" could be it constantly rubbing on something that over time causes the leather to look more worn/exposed... perhaps rough fabric like a denim jacket or wool coat could create friction and this is what happens.  My NF GM looks very similar to yours.


----------



## chanel-vuitton

boyoverboard said:


> The white marks don't look like cracking. I'm surprised that they haven't come off with a wipe, I've experienced similar marks on my bags and I've always managed to get them off. Don't be afraid to rub with a bit of elbow grease (as long as it's an alcohol free wipe!) because some marks can be stubborn to remove, but I've always got them off my bags eventually. The leather looks normal to me, just well used.


Thanks! I’ll try rubbing a little harder with the baby wipes - maybe that’ll do the trick! Here are some better photos of the (cracked?) leather lining. Most of it seems to be just wear and tear but the literal little tear is what freaks me out! Overall though I’m really happy with the condition of my neverfull but I’m hoping this doesn’t cause more wear along the trim.


----------



## Loriad

chanel-vuitton said:


> Thanks! I’ll try rubbing a little harder with the baby wipes - maybe that’ll do the trick! Here are some better photos of the (cracked?) leather lining. Most of it seems to be just wear and tear but the literal little tear is what freaks me out! Overall though I’m really happy with the condition of my neverfull but I’m hoping this doesn’t cause more wear along the trim.


You could always have the leather replaced. It's certainly cheaper than the current Neverfull prices.


----------



## babyloove

My phone is broken so I don't have any pics. 

I have a DE croisette and have a big white mark on the handle that doesn't go away. Any idea on how to get rid of it ? Is it a known issue with DE new leather ?

Thanks


----------



## babyloove

babyloove said:


> My phone is broken so I don't have any pics.
> 
> I have a DE croisette and have a big white mark on the handle that doesn't go away. Any idea on how to get rid of it ? Is it a known issue with DE new leather ?
> 
> Thanks



Here's a pic


----------



## deanomatter

babyloove said:


> Here's a pic
> 
> View attachment 5357424


Try first with non alcohol water base baby wipes , see if it helps ..


----------



## Madrye28

babyloove said:


> Here's a pic
> 
> View attachment 5357424



Leather conditioner will get it right out with a microfiber cloth. Any LV store will get it fixed in 30 seconds.


----------



## babyloove

deanomatter said:


> Try first with non alcohol water base baby wipes , see if it helps ..



Worked like a charm ! thanks


----------



## babyloove

Madrye28 said:


> Leather conditioner will get it right out with a microfiber cloth. Any LV store will get it fixed in 30 seconds.



Thanks ! Baby wipes worked like magic but I keep leather conditionner in mind too, thanks


----------



## Sunshine mama

babyloove said:


> Worked like a charm ! thanks


That's great!


----------



## deanomatter

babyloove said:


> Worked like a charm ! thanks


Woohooo! Thats fantastic


----------



## praiser

Small update: the chipping of the "hand painted area" started to occur again, after only 5 weeks of use. Sadly, I exchanged the PM for the black empriente. I was disappointed b/c I love the bicolor pattern/look. 

The returns manager said they are seeing this quality issue only in the PM. Just a heads up to anyone that has it, or is thinking to purchase.


----------



## castortroy666

babyloove said:


> Thanks ! Baby wipes worked like magic but I keep leather conditionner in mind too, thanks


Leather conditioner is a good idea to put on the leather after the baby wipes, so you are sure it wont dry out.


----------



## princessextra

Hi everyone, first post here! I bought a Coussin BB last week and feel a little concerned about the creasing in the leather at the top of the bag. I had gone into the boutique the week before and the one shown to me was absolutely perfect, but when I returned it had been sold and my CA had ordered this one for me instead. There was another available in the store that day that didn't have any creasing but the embossing was super shallow and honestly looked a bit off. Another CA assured me that the creasing was normal for the bag and I decided to just buy it instead of taking the chance and ordering another one. But now I'm wondering if I made the right choice? What do you all think? Thanks in advance


----------



## castortroy666

princessextra said:


> Hi everyone, first post here! I bought a Coussin BB last week and feel a little concerned about the creasing in the leather at the top of the bag. I had gone into the boutique the week before and the one shown to me was absolutely perfect, but when I returned it had been sold and my CA had ordered this one for me instead. There was another available in the store that day that didn't have any creasing but the embossing was super shallow and honestly looked a bit off. Another CA assured me that the creasing was normal for the bag and I decided to just buy it instead of taking the chance and ordering another one. But now I'm wondering if I made the right choice? What do you all think? Thanks in advance


This is very typical for leather and LV, do you think you can live with it? Thats the question. If you cant, you should return it. The SAs will probably say its the characteristics of the leather, some customers might even not notice it.


----------



## Llesuer

Hi
I just received this yesterday from LV. It looks like there are two tiny little nicks on the trim. I just emailed concierge service. Should I exchange?
Thank you!


----------



## Llesuer

Llesuer said:


> Hi
> I just received this yesterday from LV. It looks like there are two tiny little nicks on the trim. I just emailed concierge service. Should I exchange?
> Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 5367868


----------



## Llesuer

here are more pics.


----------



## gimme_purses

Llesuer said:


> here are more pics.


Sorry to see that.  Yes, I would exchange it.  That isn’t normal.


----------



## cassiewithac

Thanks this is helpful info to know.


----------



## Llesuer

Thank you- I sent a pic to concierge and they are exchanging it.


----------



## bbkctpf

I would exchange too.


----------



## Norwaygirl86

Got my new PM yesterday. The embossing is beautiful and the lock open and closes perfect. But Im worried about the sides. one side is perfect but the other side sticks out. Im worried the leather wont hold the weight from the strap on that side.. Its sooo hard to show how it looks in the pictures, but when the side sticks out the weight of the strap will hit differently then the perfect side. Im affraid the leather holding the ring (to the strap) eventually will crack… would you keep it?


----------



## ILOVENOVA

Norwaygirl86 said:


> Got my new PM yesterday. The embossing is beautiful and the lock open and closes perfect. But Im worried about the sides. one side is perfect but the other side sticks out. Im worried the leather wont hold the weight from the strap on that side.. Its sooo hard to show how it looks in the pictures, but when the side sticks out the weight of the strap will hit differently then the perfect side. Im affraid the leather holding the ring (to the strap) eventually will crack… would you keep it?


Honestly I can't see the different. I would see if they have another one to compare. If you are worry, then I would exchange it.


----------



## akp001

I only have 2 LVs, one purchased at a Boutique (haumea) and one purchased preloved because I fell in love with a discontinued style. Sorry if this isn’t the right place to post, but I’m curious if this seam is typical for a Lumineuse? I’ve seen some seams that are a little off but the pattern alignment seems more off here.  am I being paranoid?


----------



## Loriad

akp001 said:


> I only have 2 LVs, one purchased at a Boutique (haumea) and one purchased preloved because I fell in love with a discontinued style. Sorry if this isn’t the right place to post, but I’m curious if this seam is typical for a Lumineuse? I’ve seen some seams that are a little off but the pattern alignment seems more off here.  am I being paranoid?


I think it looks fine?


----------



## Loriad

Norwaygirl86 said:


> Got my new PM yesterday. The embossing is beautiful and the lock open and closes perfect. But Im worried about the sides. one side is perfect but the other side sticks out. Im worried the leather wont hold the weight from the strap on that side.. Its sooo hard to show how it looks in the pictures, but when the side sticks out the weight of the strap will hit differently then the perfect side. Im affraid the leather holding the ring (to the strap) eventually will crack… would you keep it?


I think mine on my turtledove are not completely symmetrical, but if everything else is fine, I would keep it.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

akp001 said:


> I only have 2 LVs, one purchased at a Boutique (haumea) and one purchased preloved because I fell in love with a discontinued style. Sorry if this isn’t the right place to post, but I’m curious if this seam is typical for a Lumineuse? I’ve seen some seams that are a little off but the pattern alignment seems more off here.  am I being paranoid?


I can’t  really tell from the pic but I think it looks ok? What seems off?  who’s really going to look at the bottom of your bag anyway? if it really bothers you, you can return it… I love the Lumi style, im Sorry I sold mine!


----------



## Leena.212

Should that alignment at the bottom bother you?

Should I be disappointed for this piece. Why Vuitton why??


----------



## Madrye28

Leena.212 said:


> Should that alignment at the bottom bother you?
> 
> Should I be disappointed for this piece. Why Vuitton why??
> 
> View attachment 5374682



It doesn’t bother me.


----------



## Leena.212

Madrye28 said:


> It doesn’t bother me.


Ok.. i am still undecided. Its like everytime i am looking at it, instead of admiring how cute it is, am not able to get over that slight miss-allignment.


----------



## Madrye28

Leena.212 said:


> Ok.. i am still undecided. Its like everytime i am looking at it, instead of admiring how cute it is, am not able to get over that slight miss-allignment.


Try to reorder it. Somebody else will happily snatch yours up and not even notice. I wouldn’t have noticed unless it was pointed out to me…


----------



## castortroy666

Leena.212 said:


> Should that alignment at the bottom bother you?
> 
> Should I be disappointed for this piece. Why Vuitton why??
> 
> View attachment 5374682


I would not risk to exchange it, your next bag may have some bigger issues.


----------



## katre12

I bought this bag on the LV website on 4/1, I received it on 4/5. I wore it for a couple of days and then someone pointed out to me that the stitching on the heat stamp tab is crooked and now it is all I can see. I am worried about asking for exchange as it has been used, however the stitching is very noticeable and I am wondering if that is considered a defect that LV would offer a replacement for? I’m wondering if anyone has a similar experience that they can share.


----------



## Madrye28

katre12 said:


> I bought this bag on the LV website on 4/1, I received it on 4/5. I wore it for a couple of days and then someone pointed out to me that the stitching on the heat stamp tab is crooked and now it is all I can see. I am worried about asking for exchange as it has been used, however the stitching is very noticeable and I am wondering if that is considered a defect that LV would offer a replacement for? I’m wondering if anyone has a similar experience that they can share.



Any used bags will be offered a free repair.  They will typically “red light” a new bag so you don’t have to wait 6 months for your repair. Regardless, they aren’t going to return a used bag and try to sell it to another unsuspecting client as a new bag.


----------



## castortroy666

katre12 said:


> I bought this bag on the LV website on 4/1, I received it on 4/5. I wore it for a couple of days and then someone pointed out to me that the stitching on the heat stamp tab is crooked and now it is all I can see. I am worried about asking for exchange as it has been used, however the stitching is very noticeable and I am wondering if that is considered a defect that LV would offer a replacement for? I’m wondering if anyone has a similar experience that they can share.


LV will claim its handmade and nothing is perfect, and nothing is wrong with your bag. Take it to the store and compare it to other bags and see if they are any better.


----------



## alishsj

Hi everyone  

I just bought a victorine wallet but the stitching on the right side of the flap is a bit wonky - it isn’t straight. Only found out that when I left the store. Should I return or keep it? Checked with me CA that there isn’t another one in store at the moment.

There was a white residue on the crooked stitching but I got it off with a damp cloth.


----------



## Madrye28

I think it’s fine, especially since you got off the glue residue…


----------



## iwantahermes

Hey...can u advise me please...got this today... neverful pm...its seems to have a saggy uneven bottom and uneven piping...is this just how they come?... will it right itself?


----------



## lemondln

I bought a Noe BB monogram looks that at the bottom, I could not ignore, thus I returned it.  However, I regretted it a bit as I could not get my hands on another Noe BB monogram due to the shortage. So it is up to you whether you can accept or not


----------



## iwantahermes

Thanku for your reply...I just dont know if I'm being fussy over something that could right itself?


----------



## Bereal

Thanks in Advance for your help. I ordered an Alma BB World Tour online. Unfortunately I’m out of town and my daughter opened the box. When she FT me, I noticed an indent. There were scratches on the bottom. We spoke to client services and she took the bag into the store to show them. They are saying it will come out with packing. I’m not convinced. I am insisting that they should replace it as it’s more expensive than the usual Alma BB. They are trying to say this is part of the variability in bags? I find that a ridiculous argument. Any advice?


----------



## Madrye28

Bereal said:


> Thanks in Advance for your help. I ordered an Alma BB World Tour online. Unfortunately I’m out of town and my daughter opened the box. When she FT me, I noticed an indent. There were scratches on the bottom. We spoke to client services and she took the bag into the store to show them. They are saying it will come out with packing. I’m not convinced. I am insisting that they should replace it as it’s more expensive than the usual Alma BB. They are trying to say this is part of the variability in bags? I find that a ridiculous argument. Any advice?
> 
> View attachment 5379642
> 
> 
> View attachment 5379643


Small dents in canvas are normal. Stuff it with tissue or air paper. That usually helps.  Usually it’s a result of the bag laying on one side during shipment.


----------



## Madrye28

lemondln said:


> I bought a Noe BB monogram looks that at the bottom, I could not ignore, thus I returned it.  However, I regretted it a bit as I could not get my hands on another Noe BB monogram due to the shortage. So it is up to you whether you can accept or not



Are you still looking for one. I have an SA that may have one in store. PM me for their info!


----------



## thelostlala

Hi ladies, just wondering if this is normal?

I am referring to the tiny holes on the trimming and the discolouration.

Thank you!


----------



## ElectricBoots

I bought the LV Outdoor messenger in black monogram eclipse. I was so thrilled I was able to get it. But then I received it (I purchased online as I do not live near a boutique) and the back is pushed in and the top arches up a bit as opposed to sitting flat like their pictures show. This is a dream  bag and is out of stock again so I can't just return for a replacement. Is this something that stuffing it with tissue paper will fix? Am I being too picky? My thought is for $2,250 a bag should not have structure issues but maybe this is normal?


----------



## leuleu

thelostlala said:


> Hi ladies, just wondering if this is normal?
> 
> I am referring to the tiny holes on the trimming and the discolouration.
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 5379772


No. A new expensive bag with this ?


----------



## ramona708

thelostlala said:


> Hi ladies, just wondering if this is normal?
> 
> I am referring to the tiny holes on the trimming and the discolouration.
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 5379772


I would try to exchange. Maybe it will get worse over time and the holes would get bigger or the trimming comes off one day….
We pay so much money for these items, they just have to be flawless imo! 
Good luck


----------



## vivalageegee

thelostlala said:


> Hi ladies, just wondering if this is normal?
> 
> I am referring to the tiny holes on the trimming and the discolouration.
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 5379772


This looks like a glazing issue already. I’d return because it’ll only get worse.


----------



## vivalageegee

Has this happened to anyone else? I’m wondering if this is just a flaw with this bag or with this design. Here’s a pic of one side of the bag. Unfortunately all the four corners look like this. I just got this two months ago so I’m pretty upset.


----------



## Bereal

Just an update on my Alma BB world tour. LV agreed to refund and take the bag back. I thought that was amazing though it took a bit of time.


----------



## Madrye28

vivalageegee said:


> Has this happened to anyone else? I’m wondering if this is just a flaw with this bag or with this design. Here’s a pic of one side of the bag. Unfortunately all the four corners look like this. I just got this two months ago so I’m pretty upset.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5381487


 
It looks like normal corner wear resulting from contact with a rough surface.


----------



## Smspp

vivalageegee said:


> Has this happened to anyone else? I’m wondering if this is just a flaw with this bag or with this design. Here’s a pic of one side of the bag. Unfortunately all the four corners look like this. I just got this two months ago so I’m pretty upset.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5381487


i think your issue is a bit similar to OP’s bag in this thread: *Crack on Bicolor Monogram PM*
She was able to exchange her bag. Sorry do not know how to link so I suggest typing the thread title in the search bar.


----------



## akp001

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I can’t  really tell from the pic but I think it looks ok? What seems off?  who’s really going to look at the bottom of your bag anyway? if it really bothers you, you can return it… I love the Lumi style, im Sorry I sold mine!


Thanks for the reply! I just thought it was odd that the logos were off a bit at the seam. Is that normal?
You’re absolutely right it’s the bottom of the bag so not really visible.


----------



## oliviapie

Friend of mine bought this speedy recently and noticed some potential quality issues with the pattern on the front not being centered with the handles, and the zipper on the side not centered with the leather stripe. She went to the store to see if she could exchange but the ones in stock all had this problem. Is this bad enough to return or within the range of normal?


----------



## mangohead

oliviapie said:


> Friend of mine bought this speedy recently and noticed some potential quality issues with the pattern on the front not being centered with the handles, and the zipper on the side not centered with the leather stripe. She went to the store to see if she could exchange but the ones in stock all had this problem. Is this bad enough to return or within the range of normal?
> 
> View attachment 5385745
> 
> 
> View attachment 5385746


Looks okay to me, I think if the store stock all had this "problem" then its probably "normal".


----------



## Madrye28

mangohead said:


> Looks okay to me, I think if the store stock all had this "problem" then its probably "normal".



Agreed.  This is how the monogram
 Flowers line up. Enjoy your new bag!


----------



## Marthapao

Hi guys this is my first time posting. I just purchased a new Odeon pm and I love it, but one of the flowers has some discoloration. Have you guys seen this a lot with other bags?


----------



## 7777777

Marthapao said:


> Hi guys this is my first time posting. I just purchased a new Odeon pm and I love it, but one of the flowers has some discoloration. Have you guys seen this a lot with other bags?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5386295


I would return asap.


----------



## Marthapao

7777777 said:


> I would return asap.


Thanks for the advice! Such a bummer. I recently purchased a Kirigami set and the bigger pouch also had a small defect. I didn’t return because it wasn’t worth my time and didn’t bother me as much.


----------



## shillinggirl88

I purchased this Zippy Wallet 4 months ago…but from local reputable consignment shop that has items authenticated.
Does this typically happen with glazing on wallets?


----------



## 7777777

Marthapao said:


> Thanks for the advice! Such a bummer. I recently purchased a Kirigami set and the bigger pouch also had a small defect. I didn’t return because it wasn’t worth my time and didn’t bother me as much.


This is a defect. Looks like the color peeled off.


----------



## shillinggirl88

Error


----------



## 7777777

shillinggirl88 said:


> Error





shillinggirl88 said:


> I purchased this Zippy Wallet 4 months ago…but from local reputable consignment shop that has items authenticated.
> Does this typically happen with glazing on wallets?


This can happen over the years if you do not take good care of it. Should have been sent to be reglazed. You could check for the repair cost with your local store.


----------



## shillinggirl88

7777777 said:


> This can happen over the years if you do not take good care of it. Should have been sent to be reglazed. You could check for the repair cost with your local store.


Thank you. It was like new or brand new when I purchased in December. I am not hard on things either. I’d probably just let it go but curious if I would consider purchasing again from LV directly.


----------



## Glittery_Fix

Hello, I purchased a speedy b 35 in monogram a few weeks ago.  This is my first item with a vachetta strap.  I wore the bag with the strap once and after noticed tha
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
t it is separating in a couple places on the side of the strap where the red is.  Just wondering if this is normal?  Thank you,


----------



## castortroy666

It


Glittery_Fix said:


> Hello, I purchased a speedy b 35 in monogram a few weeks ago.  This is my first item with a vachetta strap.  I wore the bag with the strap once and after noticed tha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5388152
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> t it is separating in a couple places on the side of the strap where the red is.  Just wondering if this is normal?  Thank you,


Its the characteristics of the leather, LV will claim its normal. You can exchange it for something else, but there will always be "issues" with a bag or a strap. Nothing is perfect.


----------



## SFEDallas

Hello, I posted this question in another thread, but I suppose this is the best place for an answer. I just discovered the speedy 20 and was able to get one at my local store today. I am very happy with the bag and the alignment. My only concern is the leather pieces on the sides of the bag (where the strap attaches). The leather pieces lay flat against the bag, but when I attach the strap and hold the bag up by the strap the pieces lift up a bit. Is this normal, or do these normally lay flatter against the bag?


----------



## darlingxn1ki

SFEDallas said:


> Hello, I posted this question in another thread, but I suppose this is the best place for an answer. I just discovered the speedy 20 and was able to get one at my local store today. I am very happy with the bag and the alignment. My only concern is the leather pieces on the sides of the bag (where the strap attaches). The leather pieces lay flat against the bag, but when I attach the strap and hold the bag up by the strap the pieces lift up a bit. Is this normal, or do these normally lay flatter against the bag?



i want to say this is normal. i have a regular speedy (no strap), and the flaps stick out. theyre meant to be where you hold when you zip the bag i believe.


----------



## beautycase

brenzgracie said:


> Yes!!!  I sold it to Fashionphile.  LV told me that it’s normal coz it’s painted.


That is not normal especially if ur bag is under 2 years old!


----------



## designerdiva40

Oh no   I really want the new Madeleine BB that’s coming out Friday but now I’m thinking if I should go for it


----------



## ginanicoledo

Any update?


----------



## athousandmhiles24

Should I return or not? Bummed that it has this flaw. But I sent a pic to my SA and she said it is normal since it is handstitched.


----------



## GJ*

today my new straws and pouch set arrived after i exchanged the first one because one of the straws was etched.  when I opened it, I saw that the leather was torn at the hole on the underside.  Now I don't know if I should keep it or if it will tear quickly.  has anyone had this with a new set?


----------



## So_in_LVoe

Hi everyone!
Just wanted to get your opinion on whether there are quality issues with my PSM and whether you would return it. As you can see the front pattern is not completely aligned where the top of the pocket is. Also on the back it seems like the stitching isn’t quite straight compared to the other side. It also looks like the black tab on side is already wrinkly and not stitched straight. Am I just being picky?

Would you guys keep it or return? I ordered online and was shocked when I was able to get a hold of one as I’ve been checking the site almost everyday.

I also have my eye on the boite chapeau souple PM and was thinking of getting that instead of the PSM. I haven’t seen it in real life yet though.

thanks in advance!!!


----------



## athousandmhiles24

I'd keep it. She is a beauty!


----------



## Jaxholt15

Mine has similar flaws and I love it!  Keep it!


----------



## BleuSaphir

This look absolutely fine to me?


----------



## Pebli

I can't even see what you're talking about


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

If you’re unhappy you should return but I see nothing wrong with the bag and the alignment looks great.. Honestly, maybe a bit picky but you have to be happy with it….I would keep it …I don’t know how easy it will be to find it again and will it be better?


----------



## GaysianFashionista

Just bought the Gaston wallet in monogram shadow and saw these small marks on the leather (still smooth to touch) should I return or is this normal with leather?


----------



## BULL

GJ* said:


> today my new straws and pouch set arrived after i exchanged the first one because one of the straws was etched.  when I opened it, I saw that the leather was torn at the hole on the underside.  Now I don't know if I should keep it or if it will tear quickly.  has anyone had this with a new set?
> View attachment 5391180


This will get worse with use. I would ask for a new one.


----------



## BULL

athousandmhiles24 said:


> Should I return or not? Bummed that it has this flaw. But I sent a pic to my SA and she said it is normal since it is handstitched.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5390971


I know they BS about being handmade a lot, but these little curves on the handles are literally handstitched, no machine can do it.

It is almost microscopic, but I still feel why you are not comfortable with it.
They should give it to someone who will be happy with it like this and give you a new one.


----------



## BULL

So_in_LVoe said:


> Hi everyone!
> Just wanted to get your opinion on whether there are quality issues with my PSM and whether you would return it. As you can see the front pattern is not completely aligned where the top of the pocket is. Also on the back it seems like the stitching isn’t quite straight compared to the other side. It also looks like the black tab on side is already wrinkly and not stitched straight. Am I just being picky?
> 
> Would you guys keep it or return? I ordered online and was shocked when I was able to get a hold of one as I’ve been checking the site almost everyday.
> 
> I also have my eye on the boite chapeau souple PM and was thinking of getting that instead of the PSM. I haven’t seen it in real life yet though.
> 
> thanks in advance!!!
> View attachment 5391188
> View attachment 5391189


Yes, you are picky 
Amongst all the Palm Springs I’ve ever seen, this one is in the top 2% in terms of alignment and stitching, looks very well made and a lucky pick. Enjoy it and don’t even let go of it


----------



## GJ*

BULL said:


> This will get worse with use. I would ask for a new one.


many thanks for the advice.  I think I'll call customer service today and describe it and then order a new one and only send the current one back when the new one is here.  at least the straws are undamaged.


----------



## athousandmhiles24

BULL said:


> I know they BS about being handmade a lot, but these little curves on the handles are literally handstitched, no machine can do it.
> 
> It is almost microscopic, but I still feel why you are not comfortable with it.
> They should give it to someone who will be happy with it like this and give you a new one.


Yes, it just does not feel right to me so I returned. Thankfully, they were so nice to me. Hehe.


----------



## mrslkc23

So_in_LVoe said:


> Hi everyone!
> Just wanted to get your opinion on whether there are quality issues with my PSM and whether you would return it. As you can see the front pattern is not completely aligned where the top of the pocket is. Also on the back it seems like the stitching isn’t quite straight compared to the other side. It also looks like the black tab on side is already wrinkly and not stitched straight. Am I just being picky?
> 
> Would you guys keep it or return? I ordered online and was shocked when I was able to get a hold of one as I’ve been checking the site almost everyday.
> 
> I also have my eye on the boite chapeau souple PM and was thinking of getting that instead of the PSM. I haven’t seen it in real life yet though.
> 
> thanks in advance!!!
> View attachment 5391188
> View attachment 5391189


I can see what you are talking about in terms of pattern alignment on top of the pocket, especially the left pattern. From experience and what I read here, slight misalignment is not seen as a quality issue. But then again, it depends on what you can tolerate and what you'd be happy with. If it bothers you, try to exchange if you can get another one, hopefully one that will make you happy  good luck with your decision!


----------



## sinniebunnie

oliviapie said:


> Friend of mine bought this speedy recently and noticed some potential quality issues with the pattern on the front not being centered with the handles, and the zipper on the side not centered with the leather stripe. She went to the store to see if she could exchange but the ones in stock all had this problem. Is this bad enough to return or within the range of normal?
> 
> View attachment 5385745
> 
> 
> View attachment 5385746


I'm sorry but the handles not being aligned with the pattern is not acceptable, it makes the bag look fake. I would think its fake if I saw that and I don't follow or buy LV much.  I have a basic speedy 30 from 2007 and everything is aligned. Even the zipper is pretty even with tag.


----------



## puddingcup

Hi all! I’d really appreciate your opinions on if the below is normal on a Neverfull mm de or if I’ve been reading these forums too much and need to chill. 

Arrived today and just unboxed! Currently have it stuffed to help shape the creases.

Is the bottom normal like this? When I look up used ones, I don’t see the bottom sticking up.





On 1 bottom corner, the piping is tucked in. No amount of pushing will fix it. The other 3 corners look like the “normal” image.



Lastly the top trim supposed to be wavy like this?



I’m debating if these things bother me enough considering the price and would need to drive 40 mins into the city with a loud toddler and baby to try to exchange… Thank you all!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

puddingcup said:


> Hi all! I’d really appreciate your opinions on if the below is normal on a Neverfull mm de or if I’ve been reading these forums too much and need to chill.
> 
> Arrived today and just unboxed! Currently have it stuffed to help shape the creases.
> 
> Is the bottom normal like this? When I look up used ones, I don’t see the bottom sticking up.
> View attachment 5395277
> 
> View attachment 5395278
> 
> 
> On 1 bottom corner, the piping is tucked in. No amount of pushing will fix it. The other 3 corners look like the “normal” image.
> View attachment 5395281
> 
> 
> Lastly the top trim supposed to be wavy like this?
> View attachment 5395283
> 
> 
> I’m debating if these things bother me enough considering the price and would need to drive 40 mins into the city with a loud toddler and baby to try to exchange… Thank you all!


have you tried putting items in the bag to see if the piping untucks?


----------



## ILOVENOVA

puddingcup said:


> Hi all! I’d really appreciate your opinions on if the below is normal on a Neverfull mm de or if I’ve been reading these forums too much and need to chill.
> 
> Arrived today and just unboxed! Currently have it stuffed to help shape the creases.
> 
> Is the bottom normal like this? When I look up used ones, I don’t see the bottom sticking up.
> View attachment 5395277
> 
> View attachment 5395278
> 
> 
> On 1 bottom corner, the piping is tucked in. No amount of pushing will fix it. The other 3 corners look like the “normal” image.
> View attachment 5395281
> 
> 
> Lastly the top trim supposed to be wavy like this?
> View attachment 5395283
> 
> 
> I’m debating if these things bother me enough considering the price and would need to drive 40 mins into the city with a loud toddler and baby to try to exchange… Thank you all!


hmmm... My are just like that and I thought that is normal. I keep pushing the corners out but no luck yet every time I wear it. However, it doesn't bother me at all. I have been using the bag. If you do go, please call them first to make sure they have another bag at the store, I have a toddler and a baby so I understand.


----------



## puddingcup

LVlvoe_bug said:


> have you tried putting items in the bag to see if the piping untucks?





ILOVENOVA said:


> hmmm... My are just like that and I thought that is normal. I keep pushing the corners out but no luck yet every time I wear it. However, it doesn't bother me at all. I have been using the bag. If you do go, please call them first to make sure they have another bag at the store, I have a toddler and a baby so I understand.



Thank you both so much for the replies! I filled the bag and the bottom from the first photo is good now, however, the piping in the 1 corner is still tucked. I ended up using the "other country" trick to check the stock of my local LV, then headed in. They had 2 in stock and I exchanged mine for one with no corner piping issue and no uneven trim on top. I feel much better now lol.


----------



## So_in_LVoe

Thank you for all the feedback on my PSM! I just noticed that leather loops where the d rings are attached to might be peeling? It’s mostly on the top 2 leather loops. Near the handle of the bag.I just got this bag and haven’t even worn it out. Is this normal? Or should I return? Known quality issue?

I am so torn with this bag as I’ve been searching for it for a while. I have read that this may be normal over use but some people haven’t had any issues at all? I’m thinking if I haven’t even used it, it’s going to get bad? 

Thanks!!


----------



## aggi

Inside that leather loops you have untreated leather (suede)- this is normal that some of the tiny parts will be showing off. It will be even more visible with time, when d-ring will be moving and leather willl be softer. Don't stress about that, just use your backpack.
I have the same in my Speedy 25 bandouliere, it's normal.


----------



## DreamGuyxo

puddingcup said:


> Hi all! I’d really appreciate your opinions on if the below is normal on a Neverfull mm de or if I’ve been reading these forums too much and need to chill.
> 
> Arrived today and just unboxed! Currently have it stuffed to help shape the creases.
> 
> Is the bottom normal like this? When I look up used ones, I don’t see the bottom sticking up.
> View attachment 5395277
> 
> View attachment 5395278
> 
> 
> On 1 bottom corner, the piping is tucked in. No amount of pushing will fix it. The other 3 corners look like the “normal” image.
> View attachment 5395281
> 
> 
> Lastly the top trim supposed to be wavy like this?
> View attachment 5395283
> 
> 
> I’m debating if these things bother me enough considering the price and would need to drive 40 mins into the city with a loud toddler and baby to try to exchange… Thank you all!



First pics look to be very normal and I wouldn't mind the bottom part 

I wouldn't be bothered by the piping it looks good from here 

For the wavy part it looks perfectly fine , cheers


----------



## DreamGuyxo

So_in_LVoe said:


> Thank you for all the feedback on my PSM! I just noticed that leather loops where the d rings are attached to might be peeling? It’s mostly on the top 2 leather loops. Near the handle of the bag.I just got this bag and haven’t even worn it out. Is this normal? Or should I return? Known quality issue?
> 
> I am so torn with this bag as I’ve been searching for it for a while. I have read that this may be normal over use but some people haven’t had any issues at all? I’m thinking if I haven’t even used it, it’s going to get bad?
> 
> Thanks!!
> 
> View attachment 5396589
> View attachment 5396591
> View attachment 5396590



Looks perfectly normal I would love to have such a nice bag

Cheers


----------



## zjones

Hey, all! I took the plunge when I saw a Damier Azur Speedy 25 available on the website and was... less than thrilled when I received it today. It was packed in a box that was way too small for the bag, with the bag folded up inside, and I'm 90% sure it's a return as there were no price tags, wrapping, etc., and I'm pretty sure there's some sort of mark on the interior lining (last picture). I'm tempted to return, but I know how rare this piece is -- I'm just not super impressed by the way a $1500 bag was treated. What do y'all think?


----------



## BULL

zjones said:


> Hey, all! I took the plunge when I saw a Damier Azur Speedy 25 available on the website and was... less than thrilled when I received it today. It was packed in a box that was way too small for the bag, with the bag folded up inside, and I'm 90% sure it's a return as there were no price tags, wrapping, etc., and I'm pretty sure there's some sort of mark on the interior lining (last picture). I'm tempted to return, but I know how rare this piece is -- I'm just not super impressed by the way a $1500 bag was treated. What do y'all think?
> 
> View attachment 5399479
> View attachment 5399481
> View attachment 5399482
> View attachment 5399483


The Keepall (and its little sister the Speedy too) was specifically designed to be folded up, so it takes up minimal space when stored empty in a larger piece of luggage while travelling. So the folding is perfectly OK. Sometimes they use wraps, sometimes only the dustbag. If you got the dustbag, than it is already good enough. Price tags and code cards are for internal use, we should never see them. The fact that many people do only means that those SAs are lazy when packing and not following protocol.
The only real issue is the mark, but my guess is that if you rub it a little with a damp cloth and some soap, it will disappear. I would keep it. None of these are dealbreakers.


----------



## LittleStar88

zjones said:


> Hey, all! I took the plunge when I saw a Damier Azur Speedy 25 available on the website and was... less than thrilled when I received it today. It was packed in a box that was way too small for the bag, with the bag folded up inside, and I'm 90% sure it's a return as there were no price tags, wrapping, etc., and I'm pretty sure there's some sort of mark on the interior lining (last picture). I'm tempted to return, but I know how rare this piece is -- I'm just not super impressed by the way a $1500 bag was treated. What do y'all think?
> 
> View attachment 5399479
> View attachment 5399481
> View attachment 5399482
> View attachment 5399483



Both of my Speedy B 25's came folded - creases from folding will eventually come out (stuffing the bag helps). None of my bags came with price tags or wrapping. I do wish their packaging were nicer.

As for the mark on the interior, it probably wouldn't bother me.


----------



## snibor

zjones said:


> Hey, all! I took the plunge when I saw a Damier Azur Speedy 25 available on the website and was... less than thrilled when I received it today. It was packed in a box that was way too small for the bag, with the bag folded up inside, and I'm 90% sure it's a return as there were no price tags, wrapping, etc., and I'm pretty sure there's some sort of mark on the interior lining (last picture). I'm tempted to return, but I know how rare this piece is -- I'm just not super impressed by the way a $1500 bag was treated. What do y'all think?
> 
> View attachment 5399479
> View attachment 5399481
> View attachment 5399482
> View attachment 5399483


Agree with others.  The only issue is the mark.  Speedies are often folded when sold.  If mark bothers you, I would return. Call customer service and see if they can get you another one.


----------



## zjones

Thanks for the replies, y'all. I'll try getting the mark out and see. I've stuffed it and am letting it hang stuffed to hopefully get the creases out too.


----------



## sassification

Ok ignore this post


----------



## Idyll

Hello, I purchased this Louis Vuitton Damier Ebene Neverfull MM Cerise, made in Spain 2018 in Japan in 2021 from Yahoo Auctions. I do not need authentication as I already used Real Authentication and they deemed it Authentic. I just wanted some feedback whether this stitching inconsistency is normal on this part of the bag as it has always given me doubts if it was previously repaired. It seems to go from tightly knit and clean stitching to large and loose. Thanks in advance.


----------



## ramona708

Idyll said:


> Hello, I purchased this Louis Vuitton Damier Ebene Neverfull MM Cerise, made in Spain 2018 in Japan in 2021 from Yahoo Auctions. I do not need authentication as I already used Real Authentication and they deemed it Authentic. I just wanted some feedback whether this stitching inconsistency is normal on this part of the bag as it has always given me doubts if it was previously repaired. It seems to go from tightly knit and clean stitching to large and loose. Thanks in advance.
> 
> View attachment 5401586
> 
> 
> View attachment 5401587


My brandnew Spring in the City Empreinte Leather NF is the same! So I guess its kind of normal and perhaps depends on the craftsman. First I was bit surprised, but then I told myself, better this way round (tight short stitches for more stability where the bag sides been holding together) than loosen or forgotten stitches  which some NF owners also experienced…
See it as a bonus


----------



## iam18

Hello everyone,

I just have bought a Petit Sac Plat and just realized that the LV buttons were not straight. Do you think that this is normal? Thank you in advance!


----------



## Idyll

ramona708 said:


> My brandnew Spring in the City Empreinte Leather NF is the same! So I guess its kind of normal and perhaps depends on the craftsman. First I was bit surprised, but then I told myself, better this way round (tight short stitches for more stability where the bag sides been holding together) than loosen or forgotten stitches  which some NF owners also experienced…
> See it as a bonus



Thanks for easing me a bit that there are stitching inconsistencies with the NF. Doesn't seem like it should have passed the quality check with this type of stitching. But, I'm glad you don't think it was previously repaired.


----------



## BULL

iam18 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I just have bought a Petit Sac Plat and just realized that the LV buttons were not straight. Do you think that this is normal? Thank you in advance!


Unfortunately is is. They never align these small studs, they are completely random. It even was like that on the press photos until some time ago. Recently they photoshopped the photos. But in reality, they are not aligned


----------



## iam18

BULL said:


> Unfortunately is is. They never align these small studs, they are completely random. It even was like that on the press photos until some time ago. Recently they photoshopped the photos. But in reality, they are not aligned



So relieved to hear this. Thanks!


----------



## waterlily112

iam18 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I just have bought a Petit Sac Plat and just realized that the LV buttons were not straight. Do you think that this is normal? Thank you in advance!



Yeah they never claimed to make sure all the buttons align perfectly. However, I do own a nano speedy where all four LV buttons lined up perfectly but I think it's just pure luck (or the craftsman has OCD?) and not something to be expected.


----------



## gimme_purses

zjones said:


> Hey, all! I took the plunge when I saw a Damier Azur Speedy 25 available on the website and was... less than thrilled when I received it today. It was packed in a box that was way too small for the bag, with the bag folded up inside, and I'm 90% sure it's a return as there were no price tags, wrapping, etc., and I'm pretty sure there's some sort of mark on the interior lining (last picture). I'm tempted to return, but I know how rare this piece is -- I'm just not super impressed by the way a $1500 bag was treated. What do y'all think?
> 
> View attachment 5399479
> View attachment 5399481
> View attachment 5399482
> View attachment 5399483


It’s normal for the speedy to be folded.  It looks pretty good to me.  The only issue I see are the marks on the interior but that’s very minor in my opinion


----------



## sassification

Brand new vachetta strap from LV, came already with very deep wrinkles and the glazing appears to be peeling in some parts, sigh.

I really dont wish to nip pick but this is brand new and paying full price after price increase.


----------



## LittleLostGoosey123

Hey Ya'll - I purchased a croisette from a local luxury consignment store and somehow didn't notice till I got home that the closure is scratched to hell. It almost looks chipped???? I've had my Pochette Metis (purchased directly from the LV store) for years and it looks nothing like this bad. Is this normal? Does this just happen when a bag is 3+ years old? Was I duped? I'm within my return window for like 3 more days.


----------



## sassification

Revisiting, is this somewhat normal for brand new PA? Is it worth doing an exchange for it?


----------



## ginanicoledo

Is this normal to see on a new montsouris bb? I’m nervous it could turn into a crack


----------



## ginanicoledo

Not sure if the neonoe has this problem too, but I’m seeing these lines near the top of my montsouris bb where the canvas gets cinched in. Could this possibly turn into a crack? It’s a brand new bag.


----------



## BULL

sassification said:


> Brand new vachetta strap from LV, came already with very deep wrinkles and the glazing appears to be peeling in some parts, sigh.
> 
> I really dont wish to nip pick but this is brand new and paying full price after price increase.


I wouldn't say those are deep wrinkles. Unless they give us these leather strings totally flat and ironed, they will have some, inevitably, and it's perfectly normal. Even the smooth leathers from Hermès do this here and there.
The edge paint on the other hand indeed did spill over a little. It wouldn't bother me, gives a little made-by-hand vibe, even though many LV manufacturing steps are heavily automated. But if it really bothers you that much, I am sure they can give you another leather strip.


----------



## BULL

ginanicoledo said:


> Is this normal to see on a new montsouris bb? I’m nervous it could turn into a crack


"Vuitton PVC is literally indestructible" is true in most cases, but only in most. In some, it can get ugly quickly. And this looks like one I would also worry about.


----------



## ILOVENOVA

ginanicoledo said:


> Not sure if the neonoe has this problem too, but I’m seeing these lines near the top of my montsouris bb where the canvas gets cinched in. Could this possibly turn into a crack? It’s a brand new bag.
> 
> View attachment 5406305
> 
> 
> View attachment 5406306


I would exchange for another one if I were you.


----------



## ginanicoledo

ILOVENOVA said:


> I would exchange for another one if I were you.



Here’s my theory though, won’t another one just do the same thing because they all fold in like that? Maybe this style of the bag is prone to that


----------



## Loriad

ginanicoledo said:


> Here’s my theory though, won’t another one just do the same thing because they all fold in like that? Maybe this style of the bag is prone to that


That's another reason I went with empreinte. I don't know if that'll make a difference, but the crinkled canvas didn't sit well with me.


----------



## ginanicoledo

Loriad said:


> That's another reason I went with empreinte. I don't know if that'll make a difference, but the crinkled canvas didn't sit well with me.



I wish they had empreinte in the bb size. I don’t want the pm


----------



## Loriad

ginanicoledo said:


> I wish they had empreinte in the bb size. I don’t want the pm


I agree! I would've preferred that!


----------



## ILOVENOVA

ginanicoledo said:


> Here’s my theory though, won’t another one just do the same thing because they all fold in like that? Maybe this style of the bag is prone to that


I don't own one so I can't tell you what it should look like. To me, I see fold canvas before, I don't think it should look like that though. Maybe see if you can take a look at another one to compare. It kinda look like a split or crack to me.


----------



## mrslkc23

sassification said:


> Brand new vachetta strap from LV, came already with very deep wrinkles and the glazing appears to be peeling in some parts, sigh.
> 
> I really dont wish to nip pick but this is brand new and paying full price after price increase.


The slight wrinkles wouldn't bother me personally. Its on the underside of the strap which is bound to wrinkle when you attach the strap and it is arched. 

The little excess red glazing seems minor too. If you decide to exchange, it would be better to do in store where you can physically check to satisfaction. If exchanged online, you might see something else you wouldn't ve happy about. Good luck!


----------



## Gigglingpuff

Hi guys,

I bought a GM Neverfull in Monogram in July last year during lockdown where I lived, using online delivery from their official website.
Package arrived poorly packed, with the GM Neverfull just laying flat & empty inside the box with no padding or any protection. Felt kinda crappy since the purchase was expensive and I expected better from LV but because it was during lockdown, there’s not much I can do.
Anyway, what’s been bugging me every now and then is the alignment of the bag, I always thought genuine neverfull’s alignment is perfect, I don’t think I’ve ever since one like mine? Maybe doesn’t have to be perfect but I don’t think I’ve ever seen double lining like this?

Can you expert have a look and let me know what you think? Does this look fake to you?
Thanks in advance and greatly appreciate it!


----------



## elisarodz

Hi everyone! Okay... so I am hoping that 3rd times the charm... This is my 3rd PSM and I would like to know y'alls opinions! I think she is pretty perfect regarding alignment (I'm not too worried about the handle because I know that will change with use). BUT is the indentation/canvas cut near the zipper normal for the PSM? It is on both sides, very small. I do not recall seeing it before on my others- I wanted to ask on here! TIA!  (My first PSM had canvas torn across the flap and my second had a stitching bump on the back - this is wayyyy better!!!)


----------



## Aliluvlv

Gigglingpuff said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I bought a GM Neverfull in Monogram in July last year during lockdown where I lived, using online delivery from their official website.
> Package arrived poorly packed, with the GM Neverfull just laying flat & empty inside the box with no padding or any protection. Felt kinda crappy since the purchase was expensive and I expected better from LV but because it was during lockdown, there’s not much I can do.
> Anyway, what’s been bugging me every now and then is the alignment of the bag, I always thought genuine neverfull’s alignment is perfect, I don’t think I’ve ever since one like mine? Maybe doesn’t have to be perfect but I don’t think I’ve ever seen double lining like this?
> 
> Can you expert have a look and let me know what you think? Does this look fake to you?
> Thanks in advance and greatly appreciate it!
> 
> View attachment 5407381
> 
> 
> View attachment 5407382


Looks great to me! What I look for on the NF sides is that the canvas is aligned/ meets up horizontally together and yours looks perfect. The double row of stitching on the sides  is correct.  During the pandemic often they didn’t include things like ribbons or tags. As long as it had a dust bag in the box. If you didn’t get a dust bag I would reach out to them for one. Congrats on your beautiful classic NF. Hope you wear it in good health.


----------



## Aliluvlv

elisarodz said:


> Hi everyone! Okay... so I am hoping that 3rd times the charm... This is my 3rd PSM and I would like to know y'alls opinions! I think she is pretty perfect regarding alignment (I'm not too worried about the handle because I know that will change with use). BUT is the indentation/canvas cut near the zipper normal for the PSM? It is on both sides, very small. I do not recall seeing it before on my others- I wanted to ask on here! TIA!  (My first PSM had canvas torn across the flap and my second had a stitching bump on the back - this is wayyyy better!!!)


I’m not an expert but I think yours looks great. Mine has those cuts at the corners too and after using it for  2 years I’ve had no issues with it. Enjoy your beauty!


----------



## elisarodz

Aliluvlv said:


> I’m not an expert but I think yours looks great. Mine has those cuts at the corners too and after using it for  2 years I’ve had no issues with it. Enjoy your beauty!


Thank you so much!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Gigglingpuff said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I bought a GM Neverfull in Monogram in July last year during lockdown where I lived, using online delivery from their official website.
> Package arrived poorly packed, with the GM Neverfull just laying flat & empty inside the box with no padding or any protection. Felt kinda crappy since the purchase was expensive and I expected better from LV but because it was during lockdown, there’s not much I can do.
> Anyway, what’s been bugging me every now and then is the alignment of the bag, I always thought genuine neverfull’s alignment is perfect, I don’t think I’ve ever since one like mine? Maybe doesn’t have to be perfect but I don’t think I’ve ever seen double lining like this?
> 
> Can you expert have a look and let me know what you think? Does this look fake to you?
> Thanks in advance and greatly appreciate it!
> 
> View attachment 5407381
> 
> 
> View attachment 5407382


Honestly the alignment looks fine. That would not bother me at all . It’s not going to get better than that for alignment. I wouldn’t worry and enjoy the bag.


----------



## Gigglingpuff

Thank you @Aliluvlv @LVlvoe_bug !


----------



## sassification

mrslkc23 said:


> The slight wrinkles wouldn't bother me personally. Its on the underside of the strap which is bound to wrinkle when you attach the strap and it is arched.
> 
> The little excess red glazing seems minor too. If you decide to exchange, it would be better to do in store where you can physically check to satisfaction. If exchanged online, you might see something else you wouldn't ve happy about. Good luck!


Thanks for your advice, i decided to return it because the zipper edge was also fraying.. sigh.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Gigglingpuff said:


> Thank you @Aliluvlv @LVlvoe_bug !


You’re welcome…


----------



## Andy77

Hi! I just bought an empreinte business card holder and love it! But I found the glazing on one of the corners of the snap closure to be a little rough/jagged (hard to take a photo but I’ve attached the best one I could get). Just wondering if this is something typical of the leather or if I should maybe take it back in to get looked at? I do have ocd so it might just be me blowing this out of proportion but I want it to be perfect


----------



## Loriad

Andy77 said:


> Hi! I just bought an empreinte business card holder and love it! But I found the glazing on one of the corners of the snap closure to be a little rough/jagged (hard to take a photo but I’ve attached the best one I could get). Just wondering if this is something typical of the leather or if I should maybe take it back in to get looked at? I do have ocd so it might just be me blowing this out of proportion but I want it to be perfect


I don't see anything?


----------



## southlake01

Well I got a bum Zoe wallet today!

I ordered the Zoe and the Rosalie to see which one I liked better. The Rosalie is MIS and the Zoe is MIF. Love the Rosalie and it's perfect!

However, the Zoe doesn't align properly when I snap it, the stitching is wonky on the lower left side, there is a dent on the lower right side, and the snap closure is really hard to snap closed. Ugh. I thought I might have a hard time deciding between the two (was potentially open to keeping both) but these quality issues made it easy to decide  It's going back!

Also I do have one "Is this normal?" question.. the white stitching wraparound on the left and right sides of the Zoe - is that normal??

TIA!


----------



## Missydora

southlake01 said:


> Well I got a bum Zoe wallet today!
> 
> I ordered the Zoe and the Rosalie to see which one I liked better. The Rosalie is MIS and the Zoe is MIF. Love the Rosalie and it's perfect!
> 
> However, the Zoe doesn't align properly when I snap it, the stitching is wonky on the lower left side, there is a dent on the lower right side, and the snap closure is really hard to snap closed. Ugh. I thought I might have a hard time deciding between the two (was potentially open to keeping both) but these quality issues made it easy to decide  It's going back!
> 
> Also I do have one "Is this normal?" question.. the white stitching wraparound on the left and right sides of the Zoe - is that normal??
> 
> TIA!
> 
> View attachment 5410780
> 
> 
> View attachment 5410781
> 
> 
> View attachment 5410782
> 
> 
> View attachment 5410783
> 
> 
> View attachment 5410784


Bloody hell fire!   Makes  LV quality workmanship  look sooo baaad.  One of the worst I've seen in a long time.. belongs in LV gallery of shame....


----------



## ILOVENOVA

southlake01 said:


> Well I got a bum Zoe wallet today!
> 
> I ordered the Zoe and the Rosalie to see which one I liked better. The Rosalie is MIS and the Zoe is MIF. Love the Rosalie and it's perfect!
> 
> However, the Zoe doesn't align properly when I snap it, the stitching is wonky on the lower left side, there is a dent on the lower right side, and the snap closure is really hard to snap closed. Ugh. I thought I might have a hard time deciding between the two (was potentially open to keeping both) but these quality issues made it easy to decide  It's going back!
> 
> Also I do have one "Is this normal?" question.. the white stitching wraparound on the left and right sides of the Zoe - is that normal??
> 
> TIA!
> 
> View attachment 5410780
> 
> 
> View attachment 5410781
> 
> 
> View attachment 5410782
> 
> 
> View attachment 5410783
> 
> 
> View attachment 5410784


No, this look bad, very bad. Need to go back asap.


----------



## snibor

Gigglingpuff said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I bought a GM Neverfull in Monogram in July last year during lockdown where I lived, using online delivery from their official website.
> Package arrived poorly packed, with the GM Neverfull just laying flat & empty inside the box with no padding or any protection. Felt kinda crappy since the purchase was expensive and I expected better from LV but because it was during lockdown, there’s not much I can do.
> Anyway, what’s been bugging me every now and then is the alignment of the bag, I always thought genuine neverfull’s alignment is perfect, I don’t think I’ve ever since one like mine? Maybe doesn’t have to be perfect but I don’t think I’ve ever seen double lining like this?
> 
> Can you expert have a look and let me know what you think? Does this look fake to you?
> Thanks in advance and greatly appreciate it!
> 
> View attachment 5407381
> 
> 
> View attachment 5407382


Alignment is not considered defect. I never even look for alignment and I’ve been buying for many years.


----------



## PurseAddict728

I hate having to post this, but it does kind of bother me. I just received my Marelle crossbody bag. the bag and small non-adjustable strap looked fine, but the adjustable strap has this unfinished part that was not filled in which kinda annoys me. I called CS and they said the bag can be exchanged. He said if only the strap was exchanged then it would take months to do it as a repair. I'm not super close to a boutique, but he said they would not exchange an online order (even though the bag is at the location). He suggested exchanging it, but what if the next bag doesn't look as good, or the strap is worse...I'm not sure what to do. Do you think it's not a big deal or it will get worse with wear since it will be on my shoulder rubbing constantly? Arrgh I'm so disappointed..


----------



## Loriad

PurseAddict728 said:


> I hate having to post this, but it does kind of bother me. I just received my Marelle crossbody bag. the bag and small non-adjustable strap looked fine, but the adjustable strap has this unfinished part that was not filled in which kinda annoys me. I called CS and they said the bag can be exchanged. He said if only the strap was exchanged then it would take months to do it as a repair. I'm not super close to a boutique, but he said they would not exchange an online order (even though the bag is at the location). He suggested exchanging it, but what if the next bag doesn't look as good, or the strap is worse...I'm not sure what to do. Do you think it's not a big deal or it will get worse with wear since it will be on my shoulder rubbing constantly? Arrgh I'm so disappointed..
> View attachment 5411264


I wouldn't like it!


----------



## brnicutie

PurseAddict728 said:


> I hate having to post this, but it does kind of bother me. I just received my Marelle crossbody bag. the bag and small non-adjustable strap looked fine, but the adjustable strap has this unfinished part that was not filled in which kinda annoys me. I called CS and they said the bag can be exchanged. He said if only the strap was exchanged then it would take months to do it as a repair. I'm not super close to a boutique, but he said they would not exchange an online order (even though the bag is at the location). He suggested exchanging it, but what if the next bag doesn't look as good, or the strap is worse...I'm not sure what to do. Do you think it's not a big deal or it will get worse with wear since it will be on my shoulder rubbing constantly? Arrgh I'm so disappointed..
> View attachment 5411264


Are you willing to go to the boutique if they have the bag? If you are, you can inspect the bag and decide if you like the new one better. If they're not willing to do an exchange you can always return the one you have and purchase the new one separately. Just make sure you're within the 30 day return window.


----------



## PurseAddict728

Loriad said:


> I wouldn't like it!


I'm glad I don't sound crazy. Of course, my husband saw no flaws. He's not purse obsessive lol.


----------



## PurseAddict728

brnicutie said:


> Are you willing to go to the boutique if they have the bag? If you are, you can inspect the bag and decide if you like the new one better. If they're not willing to do an exchange you can always return the one you have and purchase the new one separately. Just make sure you're within the 30 day return window.


I spoke to a couple of different people and they told me it has limited availability at the boutique closest to me (about 1.5 hours away from where I live). I don't know why the first rep I spoke to said I couldn't exchange an online order. It clearly states you can on the website. The other woman I spoke to said that I could and she suggested an exchange in person too. The strap is mainly the problem. They said that a parts repair request for the strap would take several months possibly. It's MIF. It's strange how everyone wants a MIF bag. Those are the ones I seem to have the most problems with.  Also as a side note, I didn't care for the way it was packed in the dust bag. The straps were left attached to the bag, and I assumed they would be detached and rolled up inside the bag. No stickers on the hardware, except for the little pouch it came with. It almost felt like a return to me.


----------



## tlilrascal

PurseAddict728 said:


> I spoke to a couple of different people and they told me it has limited availability at the boutique closest to me (about 1.5 hours away from where I live). I don't know why the first rep I spoke to said I couldn't exchange an online order. It clearly states you can on the website. The other woman I spoke to said that I could and she suggested an exchange in person too. The strap is mainly the problem. They said that a parts repair request for the strap would take several months possibly. It's MIF. It's strange how everyone wants a MIF bag. Those are the ones I seem to have the most problems with.  Also as a side note, I didn't care for the way it was packed in the dust bag. The straps were left attached to the bag, and I assumed they would be detached and rolled up inside the bag. No stickers on the hardware, except for the little pouch it came with. It almost felt like a return to me.


I would go to the store and see the other bag in person. Your ability to exchange depends if it is an LV standalone store or one that is instead a department store such as Saks. LV standalones you can exchange or return. However, if its a department store, i was told they can only give me store credit which I can use to get something in the store. However, if they didn't have it, I would be stuck with the credit until I found something to use it on.


----------



## PurseAddict728

tlilrascal said:


> I would go to the store and see the other bag in person. Your ability to exchange depends if it is an LV standalone store or one that is instead a department store such as Saks. LV standalones you can exchange or return. However, if its a department store, i was told they can only give me store credit which I can use to get something in the store. However, if they didn't have it, I would be stuck with the credit until I found something to use it on.


It's a standalone store. I've been there many times in the past. I've purchased bags and SLGs prior to COVID at that location. I went there a few months ago and there was a line to get into the store for the whole day. At the time, I wasn't really interested in getting a bag. I have ordered a bag and other SLGs online previously with no issues before (pre and post COVID). For convenience, it's just been much easier ordering online.


----------



## pjhm

PurseAddict728 said:


> I spoke to a couple of different people and they told me it has limited availability at the boutique closest to me (about 1.5 hours away from where I live). I don't know why the first rep I spoke to said I couldn't exchange an online order. It clearly states you can on the website. The other woman I spoke to said that I could and she suggested an exchange in person too. The strap is mainly the problem. They said that a parts repair request for the strap would take several months possibly. It's MIF. It's strange how everyone wants a MIF bag. Those are the ones I seem to have the most problems with.  Also as a side note, I didn't care for the way it was packed in the dust bag. The straps were left attached to the bag, and I assumed they would be detached and rolled up inside the bag. No stickers on the hardware, except for the little pouch it came with. It almost felt like a return to me.


sounds like a returned item but doesn't mean it was ever used-could be just lazy packaging


----------



## COCOLUVR

PurseAddict728 said:


> I hate having to post this, but it does kind of bother me. I just received my Marelle crossbody bag. the bag and small non-adjustable strap looked fine, but the adjustable strap has this unfinished part that was not filled in which kinda annoys me. I called CS and they said the bag can be exchanged. He said if only the strap was exchanged then it would take months to do it as a repair. I'm not super close to a boutique, but he said they would not exchange an online order (even though the bag is at the location). He suggested exchanging it, but what if the next bag doesn't look as good, or the strap is worse...I'm not sure what to do. Do you think it's not a big deal or it will get worse with wear since it will be on my shoulder rubbing constantly? Arrgh I'm so disappointed..
> View attachment 5411264


It would bother me too because it will get worse as you use the bag. I know it’s just a strap but at least get the glazing right the first time, right?!! I hate returning bags too but sometimes it’s worth the hassle. Also, they might charge you for repair if you wait on it too. I have bought several bags online and it always looked like it just came from the factory. But my friend got a bag from an online order and it had old receipts from the LVstore in Las Vegas, so maybe you got unlucky and got a return from a store. I know weird stuff like that happens sometimes. She mailed it back right away and she got a refund no problem but can you imagine going to the store to return that purchase, crazy!!


----------



## brnicutie

PurseAddict728 said:


> I spoke to a couple of different people and they told me it has limited availability at the boutique closest to me (about 1.5 hours away from where I live). I don't know why the first rep I spoke to said I couldn't exchange an online order. It clearly states you can on the website. The other woman I spoke to said that I could and she suggested an exchange in person too. The strap is mainly the problem. They said that a parts repair request for the strap would take several months possibly. It's MIF. It's strange how everyone wants a MIF bag. Those are the ones I seem to have the most problems with.  Also as a side note, I didn't care for the way it was packed in the dust bag. The straps were left attached to the bag, and I assumed they would be detached and rolled up inside the bag. No stickers on the hardware, except for the little pouch it came with. It almost felt like a return to me.


People think that bags MIF are better quality and it isn't. I'm always at my home store and I see flaws no matter where it's made. I have bags MIF, MIS, and MIU. It's not where the bag is made, rather who's putting it together. Unfortunately, it does sound like a return. If you really like the bag and the strap is the problem, I would just do a parts repair and use a different strap in the meantime. Hope you find a resolution soon.


----------



## PurseAddict728

pjhm said:


> sounds like a returned item but doesn't mean it was ever used-could be just lazy packaging





COCOLUVR said:


> It would bother me too because it will get worse as you use the bag. I know it’s just a strap but at least get the glazing right the first time, right?!! I hate returning bags too but sometimes it’s worth the hassle. Also, they might charge you for repair if you wait on it too. I have bought several bags online and it always looked like it just came from the factory. But my friend got a bag from an online order and it had old receipts from the LVstore in Las Vegas, so maybe you got unlucky and got a return from a store. I know weird stuff like that happens sometimes. She mailed it back right away and she got a refund no problem but can you imagine going to the store to return that purchase, crazy!!





brnicutie said:


> People think that bags MIF are better quality and it isn't. I'm always at my home store and I see flaws no matter where it's made. I have bags MIF, MIS, and MIU. It's not where the bag is made, rather who's putting it together. Unfortunately, it does sound like a return. If you really like the bag and the strap is the problem, I would just do a parts repair and use a different strap in the meantime. Hope you find a resolution soon.


I spoke to the most helpful person in CS yesterday. He mentioned that he use to work in parts/repairs previously. He explained that I can just go on the website under the 'contact us', then select 'email us'. He told me to simply fill out a request under the subject 'product care & repairs', and request a new strap. They should be able to just mail me a new strap. Sometimes they ask for the old one to be shipped bag, sometimes not. I filled out the form (he said it's not even necessary to say what bag you have. But, I did put in my order number and the bag name, just in case). He mentioned that a lot of reps do not know this, and that's why they always tell clients that repairs/parts take several months.

He also said it wasn't possible for the item to be a return because of the fact that it came from a workshop in Texas. He said each place packs it differently, and some hardware might not always have stickers. Not sure the truth to this or not. Anyhow, I got an email a few hours later that the digital app was currently down so it was still best to go in store for a care request. (Just my luck) . I've decided to keep the bag. It's really cute and it suits my style. At this point, I'm over it and I just want to enjoy using it. I haven't had time in my schedule to make it down there. For now, it's not convenient for me. I will try if I can, but I really don't want to go through the hassle of exchanging it and possibly finding another flaw that would bug me. Thanks to all the PF members who offered advice. Also, I'm probably done with LV for the foreseeable future after this incident.


----------



## COCOLUVR

PurseAddict728 said:


> I spoke to the most helpful person in CS yesterday. He mentioned that he use to work in parts/repairs previously. He explained that I can just go on the website under the 'contact us', then select 'email us'. He told me to simply fill out a request under the subject 'product care & repairs', and request a new strap. They should be able to just mail me a new strap. Sometimes they ask for the old one to be shipped bag, sometimes not. I filled out the form (he said it's not even necessary to say what bag you have. But, I did put in my order number and the bag name, just in case). He mentioned that a lot of reps do not know this, and that's why they always tell clients that repairs/parts take several months.
> 
> He also said it wasn't possible for the item to be a return because of the fact that it came from a workshop in Texas. He said each place packs it differently, and some hardware might not always have stickers. Not sure the truth to this or not. Anyhow, I got an email a few hours later that the digital app was currently down so it was still best to go in store for a care request. (Just my luck) . I've decided to keep the bag. It's really cute and it suits my style. At this point, I'm over it and I just want to enjoy using it. I haven't had time in my schedule to make it down there. For now, it's not convenient for me. I will try if I can, but I really don't want to go through the hassle of exchanging it and possibly finding another flaw that would bug me. Thanks to all the PF members who offered advice. Also, I'm probably done with LV for the foreseeable future after this incident.


Ah, I get what your saying. I have had bags repaired this way when they started offering this service. It’s only available in the US though. My PA repair request was answered in a week but my bloise bag repair request took like 2 months for them to reply back to me. Good thing about this process is that you do not pay any postage. They send you a ups label to send the item back via email and they mail the item back for free. It’s super easy and you should do it. I guess the pro of doing it now is that you won’t be charged for it. If you wait, they might say it’s normal wear and make you pay for the repair. Kinda weird that they won’t exchange the strap out for you at the store though. It’s simply them punching some stuff in on the computer and bagging your strap up and sending it to the atelier. I have had ****ty straps come with perfect bags before and they always sent it off and got me a new one in the mail. I live close to the atelier and the workshop in LA and all of my online purchases were perfectly fine to return at the store. Sorry this major purchase left a bad note. Sometimes we are unlucky to get a bad batch. I am positive it really is a simple fix as click and send. Glad you decided to keep and enjoy your purchase. As long as you are happy, that is what is most important. I paid $60 to get my PA fixed recently that I bought with my Christmas money in high school. I paid like $250 back then. The same bag is now $1300. Now I don’t regret blowing my Christmas $$ on a canvas bag.LOL But boy did I regret blowing all my cash on this bag back then.


----------



## Michy1215

I just purchased the loop bag and if I snap both sides of the strap, there is a gap from the inner strap. The inner strap is longer than the outer one. Am I not snapping this correctly or is there something wrong with this strap? If I unsnap one side, they can match up to the same size but it isn’t supposed to be snapped?


----------



## alyssatahlilv

My Neonoe BB strap is the same as this and once it got twisted and this happened. Invert it so the part you have on the inside is on the outside instead and it should be all good.


----------



## brnicutie

My Loop strap snaps on both sides. There isn’t supposed to be a gap.


----------



## NWGal

Just twist your handle around so that where your thumb is touching is on the top.


----------



## Moxisox

The strap is just upside down. The neo noe straps are the same way.


----------



## themolarbear

Brand new speedy here. Hesitant to return because she’s perfect everywhere else and Made in France. I see some of the glazing is coming off at the corners of the vachetta… should I be highly concerned?


----------



## themolarbear

More pictures: from the side you can see the corner of the diamond is curling up a little bit. Not sure if it’s a huge problem or is normal. It’s kinda catching on my clothes a bit


----------



## BULL

themolarbear said:


> Brand new speedy here. Hesitant to return because she’s perfect everywhere else and Made in France. I see some of the glazing is coming off at the corners of the vachetta… should I be highly concerned?
> 
> View attachment 5416143
> 
> 
> View attachment 5416144


It's not the paint. The leather is split. It will be much worse soon. I would not keep it. Did it come like this?


----------



## themolarbear

BULL said:


> It's not the paint. The leather is split. It will be much worse soon. I would not keep it. Did it come like this?



Yes! I was hesitant to return because it’s made in France.


----------



## brnicutie

themolarbear said:


> More pictures: from the side you can see the corner of the diamond is curling up a little bit. Not sure if it’s a huge problem or is normal. It’s kinda catching on my clothes a bit
> 
> View attachment 5416146
> 
> 
> View attachment 5416147


That's horrible. I would definitely return. There are a lot of wonky bags that are MIF also. For me it's not so much where the bag was made, but how good of a condition the bag is in.


----------



## ramona708

brnicutie said:


> That's horrible. I would definitely return. There are a lot of wonky bags that are MIF also. For me it's not so much where the bag was made, but how good of a condition the bag is in.


Yes thats a good point! My Made in Spain LVs are all better than my MIFs….


----------



## boyoverboard

themolarbear said:


> More pictures: from the side you can see the corner of the diamond is curling up a little bit. Not sure if it’s a huge problem or is normal. It’s kinda catching on my clothes a bit
> 
> View attachment 5416146
> 
> 
> View attachment 5416147


Definitely return. That’s not acceptable. This is definitive proof that there’s no difference in quality with MiF vs. elsewhere. That should mean that standards are as high in Spain, Italy or the US as in France but unfortunately it means there’s as good a chance quality will be poor regardless of what the label says. Return and don’t settle for one that isn’t in the condition you’d expect, regardless of the country of origin.


----------



## themolarbear

boyoverboard said:


> Definitely return. That’s not acceptable. This is definitive proof that there’s no difference in quality with MiF vs. elsewhere. That should mean that standards are as high in Spain, Italy or the US as in France but unfortunately it means there’s as good a chance quality will be poor regardless of what the label says. Return and don’t settle for one that isn’t in the condition you’d expect, regardless of the country of origin.



My question is though won’t a new bag also have the leather split/peel at some point just like this one?


----------



## tking03

themolarbear said:


> My question is though won’t a new bag also have the leather split/peel at some point just like this one?


That’s a lot of lifting on a brand new bag. I’ve had bags for 10 years before that were heavily used that didn’t have leather splitting/lifting like that. It almost looks like it was caught on something that bent the leather tab at the sew mark. I can live with a lot of flaws on handmade items, but I would not accept that.


----------



## boyoverboard

themolarbear said:


> My question is though won’t a new bag also have the leather split/peel at some point just like this one?


Not in my experience thus far and I’ve had two Speedys for 5 years+, and other bags for 15+ years. Even if it did happen to mine at some point, I don’t mind so much if something eventually shows wear, that’s somewhat to be expected of any item, but I wouldn’t accept it coming like that when bought brand new.


----------



## boyoverboard

tking03 said:


> That’s a lot of lifting on a brand new bag. I’ve had bags for 10 years before that were heavily used that didn’t have leather splitting/lifting like that. It almost looks like it was caught on something that bent the leather tab at the sew mark. I can live with a lot of flaws on handmade items, but I would not accept that.


Yes, agreed. And particularly as these are anything but handmade, it’s unacceptable.


----------



## themolarbear

boyoverboard said:


> Not in my experience thus far and I’ve had two Speedys for 5 years+, and other bags for 15+ years. Even if it did happen to mine at some point, I don’t mind so much if something eventually shows wear, that’s somewhat to be expected of any item, but I wouldn’t accept it coming like that when bought brand new.



Thanks! I’ll try and exchange for a new one. I didn’t notice this unfortunately until after I got home

Update: was able to exchange for a new one that looks perfect. I got lucky, it’s also made in France!


----------



## themolarbear

boyoverboard said:


> Not in my experience thus far and I’ve had two Speedys for 5 years+, and other bags for 15+ years. Even if it did happen to mine at some point, I don’t mind so much if something eventually shows wear, that’s somewhat to be expected of any item, but I wouldn’t accept it coming like that when bought brand new.




Have you ever noticed some sort of
Bubbling or a whiter area where they fold the bag? Where the crease is? This is on the new bag I got


----------



## BULL

themolarbear said:


> Have you ever noticed some sort of
> Bubbling or a whiter area where they fold the bag? Where the crease is? This is on the new bag I got
> 
> View attachment 5419305


That means that the outer covering layer of the canvas is damaged. It can happen over time, and when it gets to be like that, the print underneath comes off super easily. But is should not at all be like that on a brand new bag. 5-10 years, OK. Brand new, absolutely not OK. The signs that this must be returned are multiplying.


----------



## themolarbear

This is the new one I got lol! 





BULL said:


> That means that the outer covering layer of the canvas is damaged. It can happen over time, and when it gets to be like that, the print underneath comes off super easily. But is should not at all be like that on a brand new bag. 5-10 years, OK. Brand new, absolutely not OK. The signs that this must be returned are multiplying.


This is the new one I got lol! The quality control must be going down big time


----------



## BULL

themolarbear said:


> This is the new one I got lol!
> This is the new one I got lol! The quality control must be going down big time


Sorry, I missed the last bit. Well, the 3rd one will be excellent. All odds are on your side now.


----------



## cielopark

themolarbear said:


> Have you ever noticed some sort of
> Bubbling or a whiter area where they fold the bag? Where the crease is? This is on the new bag I got
> 
> View attachment 5419305




The coating seems peeling off. i bought my reverse mono card holder and used it for less than a week when it started the peeling on the corners. i brought it in and the SA told me because of the constant use and putting it in my pockets. But the problem is i just mainly put it in my bag and its only a week old. so the SA talk to his manager and exchange it right away. Now im afraid for my new one so im putting it on its dustbag. it shouldnt happen. i use my zipped card holder everyday and i just toss it in bag but still looks brand new. its been 5yrs. 

Exchange the bag while you can.


----------



## themolarbear

cielopark said:


> The coating seems peeling off. i bought my reverse mono card holder and used it for less than a week when it started the peeling on the corners. i brought it in and the SA told me because of the constant use and putting it in my pockets. But the problem is i just mainly put it in my bag and its only a week old. so the SA talk to his manager and exchange it right away. Now im afraid for my new one so im putting it on its dustbag. it shouldnt happen. i use my zipped card holder everyday and i just toss it in bag but still looks brand new. its been 5yrs.
> 
> Exchange the bag while you can.



I returned the bag and got a store credit. Going to use it for gifts, I feel like I’m done with this brand’s quality control issues. Either that or I’ll have to find a bag with no known QC issues like the alma.


----------



## brnicutie

themolarbear said:


> I returned the bag and got a store credit. Going to use it for gifts, I feel like I’m done with this brand’s quality control issues. Either that or I’ll have to find a bag with no known QC issues like the alma.


Sorry to hear that you've had so many problems with the Speedys lately. This is definitely not the norm. Most of their bags are well made. I have many of them and have had no issues.


----------



## themolarbear

brnicutie said:


> Sorry to hear that you've had so many problems with the Speedys lately. This is definitely not the norm. Most of their bags are well made. I have many of them and have had no issues.



Must be bad luck, not sure. Every speedy I’ve looked at lately has had bad quality issues. I just saw one today that had strings hanging out of the area where the piping is. Not sure what’s going on


----------



## cielopark

themolarbear said:


> I returned the bag and got a store credit. Going to use it for gifts, I feel like I’m done with this brand’s quality control issues. Either that or I’ll have to find a bag with no known QC issues like the alma.




How about leather bags? 
I think if i ever get a bag from them, i would rather get a leather bag though no plans for now. I love the canvas but i guess no more for me. Im done caring about it like staying away from alcohol or hand sanitizers. I always use one and im always careful but sometimes its bothersome. Even for my slg’s. i just really wanted a slim card holder from lv so i just went for the reverse card holder.


----------



## boyoverboard

themolarbear said:


> Have you ever noticed some sort of
> Bubbling or a whiter area where they fold the bag? Where the crease is? This is on the new bag I got
> 
> View attachment 5419305


That’s awful. I’ve never experienced that even on an older bag, and I have many that are very well used. Never accept a brand new bag with this issue!


----------



## themolarbear

cielopark said:


> How about leather bags?
> I think if i ever get a bag from them, i would rather get a leather bag though no plans for now. I love the canvas but i guess no more for me. Im done caring about it like staying away from alcohol or hand sanitizers. I always use one and im always careful but sometimes its bothersome. Even for my slg’s. i just really wanted a slim card holder from lv so i just went for the reverse card holder.



I’m eyeing up a Felicie pochette in scarlet or bicolor noir.. just worried about color transfer with the scarlet.


----------



## cielopark

themolarbear said:


> I’m eyeing up a Felicie pochette in scarlet or bicolor noir.. just worried about color transfer with the scarlet.




Ohhhh~~ i love the look of felicie. i have it in the damier azur. but i shouldve gotten it in empreinte. now im thinking to sell mine and get the leather version. i also love the bicolor in noir and cream. the leather feel so lush. Good luck on deciding


----------



## Hey_Lar

Does this alignment look off? It’s MIF so I don’t want to be too picky, but could I reasonably get one with better alignment? T


----------



## brnicutie

The alignment is slightly off, but I've seen way worse. I've seen many wonky bags coming out of France. It really doesn't matter where the bag was made. What matters is how well the bag was put together. I had my CA keep an eye out for me. A perfect one finally come into the store after months of waiting and it was made in the US. It depends on what you can live with. Besides that little misalignment, everything else looks good, especially the nice round shape of the bag. I left a link below so you can check out other PSMs and decide. 






						LV Mini Palm Springs Backpack
					

So adorable, had to get it! :) A little edgy, a lot of fun!  (excuse the messy background and smudgy mirror :P)




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## Hey_Lar

Thank you for sharing this! I would not even have looked for the shape of the bag. I tend to just assume every bag is made correctly lol. Do you think others would notice this alignment issue while I’m wearing it or likely just something I notice when I’m inspecting it? It was a very sweet gift so I am hesitant to attempt an exchange.


----------



## snibor

Looks fine to me but I never even bother to look at alignment and I’ve been buying lv for many years.   Having said that, it doesn’t sound like you are loving the bag


----------



## Hey_Lar

I’m just trying to get an idea if this would be noticeable to others or just me


----------



## Aliluvlv

Hey_Lar said:


> I’m just trying to get an idea if this would be noticeable to others or just me


I had to zoom in to check the alignment because it looked perfect to me. It’s only slightly off but as others mentioned, if it will bother you then you can try to exchange it. It’s such a great bag..hope you find one you love.


----------



## Moobarry12

I recently sent my brand new Boulogne in for an online repair because the strap had glazing that was lifting and peeling on all the ends. They determined I needed a replacement strap. The new strap came in today and there’s brown dots on the buttons. Not like the normal aged look though that come on some of the SLGs. I’ll attach some pictures. Just wanna know if this is normal or should I contact CS to exchange for a new strap? My first strap had all shiny buttons. The buttons on this one have brown dots. It feels smooth though and not bumpy. All opinions appreciated. Don’t wanna waste my time exchanging if this is a normal thing. I’m afraid it’s oxidization? Thank you so much in advance.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Moobarry12 said:


> I recently sent my brand new Boulogne in for an online repair because the strap had glazing that was lifting and peeling on all the ends. They determined I needed a replacement strap. The new strap came in today and there’s brown dots on the buttons. Not like the normal aged look though that come on some of the SLGs. I’ll attach some pictures. Just wanna know if this is normal or should I contact CS to exchange for a new strap? My first strap had all shiny buttons. The buttons on this one have brown dots. It feels smooth though and not bumpy. All opinions appreciated. Don’t wanna waste my time exchanging if this is a normal thing. I’m afraid it’s oxidization? Thank you so much in advance.
> 
> View attachment 5422270
> 
> 
> View attachment 5422271
> 
> 
> View attachment 5422272
> 
> 
> View attachment 5422273


That doesn't look normal to me…I would get a new strap..


----------



## vastare

Definitely request a new strap. I had similar problem. I had sent my pochette Metis for glazing and they sent new straps which the hardware was tarnished. I complained on an email and sent photos and they sent a replacement strap. I did not have the send back the defect strap. LV is really good with services and repairs


----------



## boyoverboard

It’s normal for the hardware to chip or lose colour, unfortunately, but I wouldn’t be expecting it to look like that when brand new.


----------



## LVlifer

I would request a new strap.


----------



## Moobarry12

vastare said:


> Definitely request a new strap. I had similar problem. I had sent my pochette Metis for glazing and they sent new straps which the hardware was tarnished. I complained on an email and sent photos and they sent a replacement strap. I did not have the send back the defect strap. LV is really good with services and repairs


Crazy!!! You’d think they would be super cautious of making sure the items are of good quality when sending out repairs back to people. I emailed them and sent pictures! Hoping they exchange it for me. Thank you 


boyoverboard said:


> It’s normal for the hardware to chip or lose colour, unfortunately, but I wouldn’t be expecting it to look like that when brand new.


Yes I agree! That’s exactly what I was thinking when I first seen it. I have bags that are years old and the hardware doesn’t look like this. Just needed confirmation though before I reached back out in case I was over looking anything.


----------



## ike0626

i just got the monogram lv key pouch.  was so excited.  however i heard about quality issues and noticed the stitches on the bottom.  is it bad?  or because i was opening it too big?  i attached several pictures of me opening it at different widths.  i heard that lately the key pouches have bad stitching.  the bottom part does line up nicely.  please help


----------



## Loriad

I think they don't consider this a defect and it's pretty normal to see them like that. Many on the forum have commented that it won't get worse over time. That said, I returned mine and waited for one that wasn't like that, so it's up to you if you will accept it or not.


----------



## brnicutie

That's normal. Many of them are like that. Obs, the more you stretch it the more light will come through the bottom through the stitching. When it's being used, there's no way that it'll be stretched to that extent.


----------



## excalibur

I’d return it if I were you. The only light I like is at the end of the tunnel  
I bought 1 and returned it, the stitches on mine were really terrible it’s like a dog just chewed on it!


----------



## lotusflowerbaum

I have stuffed my key cles with so many of my cards and etc and it hasn't stretched at all. it's quite roomy.


----------



## Peonydaisy

Hi ladies, i just bought a Diane was wondering if the “wave” in the canvas on the flap is normal?




Also, is the stitching on the buckle considered “off” to you? I didn’t notice it at first but now it feels like the stitching is off-centre?


----------



## Loriad

Peonydaisy said:


> Hi ladies, i just bought a Diane was wondering if the “wave” in the canvas on the flap is normal?
> 
> View attachment 5424822
> 
> 
> Also, is the stitching on the buckle considered “off” to you? I didn’t notice it at first but now it feels like the stitching is off-centre?
> 
> View attachment 5424830


This doesn't look great to me.... I'm wondering if the wave would come out with use or if it was sewn sort of wonky?


----------



## Peonydaisy

Loriad said:


> This doesn't look great to me.... I'm wondering if the wave would come out with use or if it was sewn sort of wonky?



Thanks for your reply! I was wondering the same, would like to seek if anyone else had the same experience which managed to flatten with use…

Feeling kinda bummed as I collected it in store but was too excited to bring it home that I didn’t do a thorough enough check.


----------



## Loriad

Peonydaisy said:


> Thanks for your reply! I was wondering the same, would like to seek if anyone else had the same experience which managed to flatten with use…
> 
> Feeling kinda bummed as I collected it in store but was too excited to bring it home that I didn’t do a thorough enough check.


Don't let that stop you from returning it if that's what you decide. As long as it isn't used, you can return it.


----------



## BleuSaphir

Those are very normal.


----------



## brnicutie

Hey_Lar said:


> Thank you for sharing this! I would not even have looked for the shape of the bag. I tend to just assume every bag is made correctly lol. Do you think others would notice this alignment issue while I’m wearing it or likely just something I notice when I’m inspecting it? It was a very sweet gift so I am hesitant to attempt an exchange.


IMO it’s not that bad. You’d have to go through a lot of trouble to find a perfect one, or have a CA keep an eye out for you in store. Plus, since it was a gift you might want to keep it for sentimental reasons. It all depends on what you can live with.


----------



## Kghanem87

I would take it back and ask them that question, for the money spent it should be perfect!


----------



## themolarbear

brnicutie said:


> The alignment is slightly off, but I've seen way worse. I've seen many wonky bags coming out of France. It really doesn't matter where the bag was made. What matters is how well the bag was put together. I had my CA keep an eye out for me. A perfect one finally come into the store after months of waiting and it was made in the US. It depends on what you can live with. Besides that little misalignment, everything else looks good, especially the nice round shape of the bag. I left a link below so you can check out other PSMs and decide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LV Mini Palm Springs Backpack
> 
> 
> So adorable, had to get it! :) A little edgy, a lot of fun!  (excuse the messy background and smudgy mirror :P)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com


I agree, the two MIF speedys I got recently have been so wonky! I exchanged it for a non-made in France bag and that one was perfect!


----------



## 880

snibor said:


> Looks fine to me but I never even bother to look at alignment and I’ve been buying lv for many years.   Having said that, it doesn’t sound like you are loving the bag


+1 
I think it’s a nice looking bag @Hey_Lar


----------



## brnicutie

themolarbear said:


> I agree, the two MIF speedys I got recently have been so wonky! I exchanged it for a non-made in France bag and that one was perfect!


I'm happy that you found your perfect bag. Congrats!


----------



## sassification

PurseAddict728 said:


> I spoke to a couple of different people and they told me it has limited availability at the boutique closest to me (about 1.5 hours away from where I live). I don't know why the first rep I spoke to said I couldn't exchange an online order. It clearly states you can on the website. The other woman I spoke to said that I could and she suggested an exchange in person too. The strap is mainly the problem. They said that a parts repair request for the strap would take several months possibly. It's MIF. It's strange how everyone wants a MIF bag. Those are the ones I seem to have the most problems with.  Also as a side note, I didn't care for the way it was packed in the dust bag. The straps were left attached to the bag, and I assumed they would be detached and rolled up inside the bag. No stickers on the hardware, except for the little pouch it came with. It almost felt like a return to me.


I hate how LV likes to use limited availability to pressure clients to keep the item for fear we wont be able to land another piece

I returned the DA PA as i found the zipper end has signs of fraying and i dont want it to get worse in time.. the leather strap was also showing shoddy uneven glazing. I dont see why i should pay luxury price for badly constructed pieces, even if it is hard to get

In fact , this item is steadily dropping off my wishlist lol, i dont need it as much as i thought


----------



## Tina_Yee

Hi, I’m new to TPF and this is my first post. This community is so helpful so I’m hoping you can help with a question regarding the “made in France” stamp on the back of my brand new (fresh from boutique) Nano Noe. As you can see from both of the pictures, the imprint is very faint and hardly noticeable. I had to tilt the bag and zoom in just to capture the shot. Is this normal? I don’t have this issue with any of my other bags. Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## Aliluvlv

Tina_Yee said:


> Hi, I’m new to TPF and this is my first post. This community is so helpful so I’m hoping you can help with a question regarding the “made in France” stamp on the back of my brand new (fresh from boutique) Nano Noe. As you can see from both of the pictures, the imprint is very faint and hardly noticeable. I had to tilt the bag and zoom in just to capture the shot. Is this normal? I don’t have this issue with any of my other bags. Thanks in advance for your help!


Beautiful piece congratulations and welcome! I have some pieces that are stamped faintly too, to the point you almost can’t read it, so I think it’s normal. How lucky you are to get a MIF one!


----------



## brnicutie

Tina_Yee said:


> Hi, I’m new to TPF and this is my first post. This community is so helpful so I’m hoping you can help with a question regarding the “made in France” stamp on the back of my brand new (fresh from boutique) Nano Noe. As you can see from both of the pictures, the imprint is very faint and hardly noticeable. I had to tilt the bag and zoom in just to capture the shot. Is this normal? I don’t have this issue with any of my other bags. Thanks in advance for your help!


My nano noe is exactly the same with the faint made in France stamp.


----------



## Tina_Yee

Aliluvlv said:


> Beautiful piece congratulations and welcome! I have some pieces that are stamped faintly too, to the point you almost can’t read it, so I think it’s normal. How lucky you are to get a MIF one!


Thank you for the warm welcome and reassurance. Definitely makes me feel better about keeping the bag!


----------



## Tina_Yee

brnicutie said:


> My nano noe is exactly the same with the faint made in France stamp.


Thank you so much for the reassurance. If convenient, would you be able to share a picture? Thanks again for your help!


----------



## brnicutie

Tina_Yee said:


> Thank you so much for the reassurance. If convenient, would you be able to share a picture? Thanks again for your help!


Sure, no problem!


----------



## Tina_Yee

brnicutie said:


> Sure, no problem!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5426857


Thanks so much for taking the time to share. Appreciate your help!


----------



## Peonydaisy

Peonydaisy said:


> Hi ladies, i just bought a Diane was wondering if the “wave” in the canvas on the flap is normal?
> 
> View attachment 5424822
> 
> 
> Also, is the stitching on the buckle considered “off” to you? I didn’t notice it at first but now it feels like the stitching is off-centre?
> 
> View attachment 5424830



To update on this, my SA sent me pictures of another Diane they have in store. The stitching on the left is not that great (2 longer stitches), but i might just accept this piece if it doesn’t have the wave since the diane is black is hard to come by


----------



## Peonydaisy

Double posted on accident


----------



## jesshawn

Oh no I'm sorry you have to deal with that! It doesn't look normal to me - I would expect a new button to look flawless and not have dots - that said, I would definitely get a new one. 

good luck!!


----------



## tzpbags

I just purchased a Neverfull from the Spring in the City collection (Sunset Kaki). I noticed that some of the logos are not aligned on the side. Additionally, part of the trim is not even. Is this considered normal/typical?


----------



## themolarbear

tzpbags said:


> I just purchased a Neverfull from the Spring in the City collection (Sunset Kaki). I noticed that some of the logos are not aligned on the side. Additionally, part of the trim is not even. Is this considered normal/typical?
> 
> View attachment 5434482
> View attachment 5434481


That wouldn’t bother me, but if it bothers you then return!


----------



## tootsieroll49

Hi TPF! I got a Vavin Black Empriente WOC a few months back and have only used it a couple of times.  Otherwise it is stored chain inside the bag, in its dustbag in the box in my closet.  I just pulled it out to bring on vacation and noticed a couple of lighter patches on the leather.  It doesn't seem cracked, but it is noticeably lighter in these areas.

I've already texted my SA for assistance and am awaiting her response, but was wondering if anyone here has experienced anything similar?  Could the leather be dry?  I am weary of using any conditioner or anything without having it examined first.

Thanks very much!


----------



## BULL

tootsieroll49 said:


> Hi TPF! I got a Vavin Black Empriente WOC a few months back and have only used it a couple of times.  Otherwise it is stored chain inside the bag, in its dustbag in the box in my closet.  I just pulled it out to bring on vacation and noticed a couple of lighter patches on the leather.  It doesn't seem cracked, but it is noticeably lighter in these areas.
> 
> I've already texted my SA for assistance and am awaiting her response, but was wondering if anyone here has experienced anything similar?  Could the leather be dry?  I am weary of using any conditioner or anything without having it examined first.
> 
> Thanks very much!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5434651
> View attachment 5434652
> View attachment 5434651
> View attachment 5434652


Might be dry or might be some salt. A quick wipe with a everything-free baby wipe would be worth it. But I am also curious what Vuitton says.


----------



## mi.kay

tootsieroll49 said:


> Hi TPF! I got a Vavin Black Empriente WOC a few months back and have only used it a couple of times.  Otherwise it is stored chain inside the bag, in its dustbag in the box in my closet.  I just pulled it out to bring on vacation and noticed a couple of lighter patches on the leather.  It doesn't seem cracked, but it is noticeably lighter in these areas.
> 
> I've already texted my SA for assistance and am awaiting her response, but was wondering if anyone here has experienced anything similar?  Could the leather be dry?  I am weary of using any conditioner or anything without having it examined first.
> 
> Thanks very much!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5434651
> View attachment 5434652
> View attachment 5434651
> View attachment 5434652



im not an expert, but could it be mold?
I've been told by multiple SA not to keep the bags in the box as it traps humidity. (and personal experience of mold)
dustbag is ok but don't fold the flap, to keep it ventilated

otherwise, it's such a beautiful bag!


----------



## Cashmere87

Could it be from a hand sanitizer somehow?


----------



## octoberrrush

there seems to be a small bubble/wave on my sac plat and only on one side. The inside has a bit of a wave in the stitching where the bubble/wave shows up. Is this normal and will it go away with use or should I send it back?


----------



## tootsieroll49

BULL said:


> Might be dry or might be some salt. A quick wipe with a everything-free baby wipe would be worth it. But I am also curious what Vuitton says.



So my SA never got back to me via text.. hopefully she's just on vacation or something.  But I took cloth with the tiniest bit of Honey Leather and wiped it and it seems good as new now!


----------



## sophiae

Hi everyone! Haven’t bought a new monogram bag in a long time but noticed a couple things when my brand new Alma BB arrived today. First thing I noticed, and this could be because my newest mono bag before this is 6+ years old, the vachetta feels a little tougher and not as smooth as my other bags. Is this a new thing or am I just used to the aging of my older bags lol? The Alma BB is made in the USA, in case that matters. I also notice a tiny white speck on the canvas itself. Is this becoming common on newer bags now? I’m used to some white areas showing up on my older bags, but not on anything brand new.


----------



## Madrye28

octoberrrush said:


> View attachment 5436549
> View attachment 5436551
> View attachment 5436552
> 
> there seems to be a small bubble/wave on my sac plat and only on one side. The inside has a bit of a wave in the stitching where the bubble/wave shows up. Is this normal and will it go away with use or should I send it back?


Completely normal on Canvas bags


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

octoberrrush said:


> View attachment 5436549
> View attachment 5436551
> View attachment 5436552
> 
> there seems to be a small bubble/wave on my sac plat and only on one side. The inside has a bit of a wave in the stitching where the bubble/wave shows up. Is this normal and will it go away with use or should I send it back?


Did you keep or return? The bubble in the canvas would bother me….I’m not sure it would go away..


----------



## octoberrrush

Madrye28 said:


> Completely normal on Canvas bags





LVlvoe_bug said:


> Did you keep or return? The bubble in the canvas would bother me….I’m not sure it would go away..


I’ve returned it. I highly doubt it’s normal for any bag to have this kind of wave since the rest of the bag is done perfectly and only on this corner it had the flaw. Going to choose one in store to make sure it’s perfect, considering the price of a Sac Plat and the way it’s structured shows any flaws very clearly.  Thanks for your input!


----------



## mi.kay

Hi everyone, I recently picked up my World Tour Alma BB... 
there are 2 red threads peeping out from stitch holes at the back of the bag... 
Am i nitpicking? Would you be ok with this?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

mi.kay said:


> Hi everyone, I recently picked up my World Tour Alma BB...
> there are 2 red threads peeping out from stitch holes at the back of the bag...
> Am i nitpicking? Would you be ok with this?
> 
> 
> View attachment 5440596
> 
> 
> View attachment 5440597


Mine has that and I am fine with it. You can’t really notice it unless you are that close to it. It doesn’t bother me but you have to decide if it would bother you. In my opinion I would keep the bag and enjoy..


----------



## Loriad

mi.kay said:


> Hi everyone, I recently picked up my World Tour Alma BB...
> there are 2 red threads peeping out from stitch holes at the back of the bag...
> Am i nitpicking? Would you be ok with this?
> 
> 
> View attachment 5440596
> 
> 
> View attachment 5440597


I would be more bothered that the stitching doesn't look straight along the bottom, but I would likely keep it anyway.


----------



## Madrye28

octoberrrush said:


> I’ve returned it. I highly doubt it’s normal for any bag to have this kind of wave since the rest of the bag is done perfectly and only on this corner it had the flaw. Going to choose one in store to make sure it’s perfect, considering the price of a Sac Plat and the way it’s structured shows any flaws very clearly.  Thanks for your input!



There’s 2 in my local store and they both have dimples. It’s normal for this bag. Maybe choose a different bag.


----------



## DAMER

I had to surrender my Bi-Colour PM today . Unfortunately it started chipping and LV has deemed it defective.
Beautiful bag but, alas, it seems it was not meant to be...


----------



## cparroyo777

Hello ladies!

My husband just got a vintage Louis Vuitton that was made back in 2000. I noticed the zipper pull hardware has chipped. Is this normal wear? Can this still be repaired? Thank you!


----------



## BULL

cparroyo777 said:


> Hello ladies!
> 
> My husband just got a vintage Louis Vuitton that was made back in 2000. I noticed the zipper pull hardware has chipped. Is this normal wear? Can this still be repaired? Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 5440872


They can replace the pull in the store free-of-charge while you wait. The slider is a different story though.


----------



## mi.kay

Loriad said:


> I would be more bothered that the stitching doesn't look straight along the bottom, but I would likely keep it anyway.


the stitching is ok frankly. maybe it's just the angle from my poor photography skills! 



LVlvoe_bug said:


> Mine has that and I am fine with it. You can’t really notice it unless you are that close to it. It doesn’t bother me but you have to decide if it would bother you. In my opinion I would keep the bag and enjoy..



it doesn't really bother me so i'm keeping this bag !


----------



## cparroyo777

BULL said:


> They can replace the pull in the store free-of-charge while you wait. The slider is a different story though.


Hello! Thanks for your response. They replace it free of charge even if it's vintage? Is the chipping normal for vintage keepalls?


----------



## BULL

cparroyo777 said:


> Hello! Thanks for your response. They replace it free of charge even if it's vintage? Is this normal for vintage keepalls?


As far as I know the pulls are free, and on the spot. No need to send the bag off.
It works as long as they have the same kind of pull, but the pull design for the Keepall haven't changed ever since.
But chipping is very normal, both on gold and silver hardware bags.


----------



## cparroyo777

BULL said:


> As far as I know the pulls are free, and on the spot. No need to send the bag off.
> It works as long as they have the same kind of pull, but the pull design for the Keepall haven't changed ever since.
> But chipping is very normal, both on gold and silver hardware bags.


 Thanks so much!


----------



## RinzRinz

Hi everyone, I need your help please. So, I’ve purchased my FP Empreinte Leather in Noir, and have just realised that the bottom embossed is not as “deep” (almost invisible from afar really  ) as the rest of the bag. Is this normal or should I return? Thank You x

Ps. It is MIS


----------



## brnicutie

RinzRinz said:


> Hi everyone, I need your help please. So, I’ve purchased my FP Empreinte Leather in Noir, and have just realised that the bottom embossed is not as “deep” (almost invisible from afar really  ) as the rest of the bag. Is this normal or should I return? Thank You x
> 
> Ps. It is MIS
> 
> View attachment 5444151


It would bother me. I would get it exchanged even though it's not a defect.


----------



## RinzRinz

brnicutie said:


> It would bother me. I would get it exchanged even though it's not a defect.



Thank You for the response. Yes, I will contact my SA and will be going back to the store first thing first tomorrow. Hopefully they let me to exchange it.


----------



## atlcoach

RinzRinz said:


> Hi everyone, I need your help please. So, I’ve purchased my FP Empreinte Leather in Noir, and have just realised that the bottom embossed is not as “deep” (almost invisible from afar really  ) as the rest of the bag. Is this normal or should I return? Thank You x
> 
> Ps. It is MIS
> 
> View attachment 5444151


I received one in similar shape and I exchanged it.


----------



## DAMER

brnicutie said:


> It would bother me. I would get it exchanged even though it's not a defect.


I completely agree with @brnicutie - it’s not a defect but I would exchange.


----------



## RinzRinz

@atlcoach & @DAMER Thank You so much for your responses. It does bothering me as the difference has become more obvious now the more you look at it. I have contacted my SA and one has been put on hold for me. Fingers crossed

One more picture before I exchange it tomorrow. I was so focused on looking at the scratches on the gold stud button between, the alignment and the glazing between two bags but did not pay any attention on the embossing when I purchased it last week ‍


----------



## atlcoach

RinzRinz said:


> @atlcoach & @DAMER Thank You so much for your responses. It does bothering me as the difference has become more obvious now the more you look at it. I have contacted my SA and one has been put on hold for me. Fingers crossed
> 
> One more picture before I exchange it tomorrow. I was so focused on looking at the scratches on the gold stud button between, the alignment and the glazing between two bags but did not pay any attention on the embossing when I purchased it last week ‍
> 
> View attachment 5444310


Let us know how it goes. Hopefully, the new one is perfect!


----------



## RinzRinz

Update: 
I have successfully exchanged my FP and here is my new one, MII, and the embossing is just perfect, much much better than the previous one. I also made sure that the glazing, alignment and stitching are also spot on.
Now, it made me wonder what would they do with the FP that I had returned to the store? Hopefully they didn’t resell it to someone or otherwise I would feel bad for the new owner if they did . 
While there, I also asked if I could have the mini drawstring pouch as well for storing the chain strap when not in use. Thank You all x


----------



## Gheorghina

I’m new here and not sure if I’m posting this in the correct location. But I’ve just bought my LV neverfull a week ago and did the whole leave it in the window for a week and then use pure water baby wipes on it before using. Is this creasing normal? I’ve never used it..


----------



## blushnbellinlvoe

RinzRinz said:


> Update:
> I have successfully exchanged my FP and here is my new one, MII, and the embossing is just perfect, much much better than the previous one. I also made sure that the glazing, alignment and stitching are also spot on.
> Now, it made me wonder what would they do with the FP that I had returned to the store? Hopefully they didn’t resell it to someone or otherwise I would feel bad for the new owner if they did .
> While there, I also asked if I could have the mini drawstring pouch as well for storing the chain strap when not in use. Thank You all x
> 
> View attachment 5444909
> 
> View attachment 5444911


Yay I am so happy for you! This one is a definite improvement from the previous Felicie Especially since the two pieces of leather are right next to each other.  great to hear a happy ending. Enjoy your new bag!


----------



## RinzRinz

blushnbellinlvoe said:


> Yay I am so happy for you! This one is a definite improvement from the previous Felicie Especially since the two pieces of leather are right next to each other.  great to hear a happy ending. Enjoy your new bag!


Thank You. I took it out for the first time on the weekend and used my georges bb strap instead of the chain


----------



## Phantasy08

_hi  i just received my nano speedy.
There looks to be a mark on my bag, is this normal? Its about 2-3cm long _


----------



## RinzRinz

Phantasy08 said:


> _hi  i just received my nano speedy.
> There looks to be a mark on my bag, is this normal? Its about 2-3cm long _


It would bother me and I would go to the store, show it to one of the SAs and compare it with another nano speedy to ease your mind.


----------



## Pumpapaj

Hi everyone! I've had this toiletry pouch for a little over a year, and I've been really careful with it. However, today I noticed there's a small spot on the canvas that has cracked, (to the right of the zip in the picture), is this normal wear and tear? It's in such a weird spot. I bought it in May 2021


----------



## Pumpapaj

Here's some more pictures


----------



## brnicutie

Pumpapaj said:


> Hi everyone! I've had this toiletry pouch for a little over a year, and I've been really careful with it. However, today I noticed there's a small spot on the canvas that has cracked, (to the right of the zip in the picture), is this normal wear and tear? It's in such a weird spot. I bought it in May 2021
> 
> View attachment 5574280


Take it to LV and see how they assess it. They usually don't repair cracked canvas. However, it's on the piping, so they might be able to get it changed out.


----------



## LulaLV

I hope it’s ok to add to this thread!  I’m wondering if anyone else has seen veining in the bicolor empreinte leather? I just received the Neonoe last week and there looks to be a vein (or maybe a crease?) on the back, to the right of the LV. It doesn’t really bother me, but I’m wondering if this is “normal” for bicolor empreinte??


----------



## babygirlloveLV

Who have a Graceful PM that when wearing it or sitting on flat surface lay crooked ? 
Is it suppose to not sit evenly ?
Thank you all for your opinions and help . =)


----------



## DAMER

LulaLV said:


> I hope it’s ok to add to this thread!  I’m wondering if anyone else has seen veining in the bicolor empreinte leather? I just received the Neonoe last week and there looks to be a vein (or maybe a crease?) on the back, to the right of the LV. It doesn’t really bother me, but I’m wondering if this is “normal” for bicolor empreinte??
> 
> View attachment 5575673
> 
> 
> View attachment 5575674


Congrats on your beautiful purchase 
My bicolour PM (black and cream) had the same veining in the front of the bag (on its flap). It didn’t bother me as it would be visible only in the direct sun and only at a certain angle.


----------



## LulaLV

DAMER said:


> Congrats on your beautiful purchase
> My bicolour PM (black and cream) had the same veining in the front of the bag (on its flap). It didn’t bother me as it would be visible only in the direct sun and only at a certain angle.


Thanks so much!  this is so helpful! Mine is also only visible at certain angles and lighting, and since it’s on the back it doesn’t bother me. This is my first piece in bicolor empreinte, but I’ve never seen it before on my other pieces that are regular empreinte.


----------



## pinky7

Gheorghina said:


> I’m new here and not sure if I’m posting this in the correct location. But I’ve just bought my LV neverfull a week ago and did the whole leave it in the window for a week and then use pure water baby wipes on it before using. Is this creasing normal? I’ve never used it..



Yes this is very normal on the Neverfull and inevitable to prevent in the future. I’ve had 3 and all of them developed wrinkling overtime so I wouldn’t worry at all. Same thing with my Galliera GM or any other bag that has the Vachetta lining at the mouth/top of the bag


----------



## Gheorghina

pinky7 said:


> Yes this is very normal on the Neverfull and inevitable to prevent in the future. I’ve had 3 and all of them developed wrinkling overtime so I wouldn’t worry at all. Same thing with my Galliera GM or any other bag that has the Vachetta lining at the mouth/top of the bag


Thank you for your response!


----------



## Gheorghina

Hi there. I just received my speedy b 30. Is the dent in its chaps normal? Will this dent soften up? If I rub my finger over it, you can feel a semi deep crease…


----------



## janetaz

That dent in the chap would bother me


----------



## Gheorghina

janetaz said:


> That dent in the chap would bother me


It’s definitely bothering me. I’ve tried rubbing it out and it doesn’t seem like it’s doing anything to it…. I’m saddened because it’s otherwise a perfect bag and I adore it. And I feel like I got lucky because it’s made in France and that’s what I wanted so much… I ordered the 25 and the 30 because I wasn’t sure which size would look ok on my frame and there’s not LV boutique for me to physically go in and check them out, and I decided on the 30, but the 25 didn’t have this dent and the 25 was made in the USA. Which is fine but I think because this is made in France and it’s original print, makes it so much more special


----------



## Madrye28

Gheorghina said:


> Hi there. I just received my speedy b 30. Is the dent in its chaps normal? Will this dent soften up? If I rub my finger over it, you can feel a semi deep crease…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5576465
> 
> 
> View attachment 5576466



That would annoy me too. Exchange.


----------



## MCBadian07

Anyone experience their hardware flaking/chipping? This mono strap is about a year old...other than that it's still in pretty good condition


----------



## happysyrup

Hello all! Would like to know if this is normal for Mini pochette empreinte? It’s been a year with me but I only used it often recently.. i just want to know if its normal wear and tear. Thanks!


----------



## minnnea

happysyrup said:


> Hello all! Would like to know if this is normal for Mini pochette empreinte? It’s been a year with me but I only used it often recently.. i just want to know if its normal wear and tear. Thanks!
> View attachment 5580295
> 
> 
> View attachment 5580296


Looks normal wear and tear for me that happens to all leather bags more or less.


----------



## Jasyu

I found glues on the edge the first day. The sales tried to use an erase to rub it off... ruined the stiches on the bag a little bit. And the next day I found wrinkles on the strap...is this normal?
I'm frustrated. I took it to the repair center, a lady ordered a new one for me right away. When the new straps arrived after two and a half weeks,the new straps looks worse the one I have. I took the original one home and contacted the online repairment center as instructions. The first available appointment is after another three weeks. Stupid me waited for the appointment instead of requesting an exchange or return. The lady who had virtual assessment with me said she thinks it's not normal either. However, after we hung up the phone, she sent an email saying they think that's normal...now it's wait beyond 30 days return frame.


----------



## happysyrup

minnnea said:


> Looks normal wear and tear for me that happens to all leather bags more or less.


Thanks a lot!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Jasyu said:


> I found glues on the edge the first day. The sales tried to use an erase to rub it off... ruined the stiches on the bag a little bit. And the next day I found wrinkles on the strap...is this normal?
> I'm frustrated. I took it to the repair center, a lady ordered a new one for me right away. When the new straps arrived after two and a half weeks,the new straps looks worse the one I have. I took the original one home and contacted the online repairment center as instructions. The first available appointment is after another three weeks. Stupid me waited for the appointment instead of requesting an exchange or return. The lady who had virtual assessment with me said she thinks it's not normal either. However, after we hung up the phone, she sent an email saying they think that's normal...now it's wait beyond 30 days return frame.
> 
> View attachment 5580565
> 
> 
> View attachment 5580566
> 
> 
> View attachment 5580567


The strap would bother me….the return timeframe can sometimes be waived or extended for some situations….I would check and see about a return or exchange and explain your situation..


----------



## D0123

So it looks like LV did a crappy photoshop job to hide glazing issues on the pictures of the giant monogram nano speedy (image taken from the website)... Is it just me or does this seems like a very obvious attempt to hide quality issues haha?


----------



## rachelgmcmanus

I bought my first ever LV bag in Edinburgh on the 10th of August. I have noticed there is a mark/graze on one of the handles - is this normal? Also, one of the handle fixtures (furthest one in the picture) is slightly curved which is annoying me. Am I nitpicking? It's just not sitting right with me.


----------



## BULL

D0123 said:


> So it looks like LV did a crappy photoshop job to hide glazing issues on the pictures of the giant monogram nano speedy (image taken from the website)... Is it just me or does this seems like a very obvious attempt to hide quality issues haha?
> 
> View attachment 5586106


They do Photoshop all of their press photos, and many is made way too obvious. They try to hide spilled paint, align patterns and labels on hardware, etc...
What I don't get is why they use contrasting paint on any of their grained leathers. The (plastic) Empreinte and the super luxurious Taurillon both look horrible when having their edges done with a contrasting colour. Machine painting is only bearable on smooth edges. Of course they could make it by hand the Hermès way, but this is way faster and people are still OK with buying a 1000€ wallet with wavy edges.


----------



## BULL

rachelgmcmanus said:


> I bought my first ever LV bag in Edinburgh on the 10th of August. I have noticed there is a mark/graze on one of the handles - is this normal? Also, one of the handle fixtures (furthest one in the picture) is slightly curved which is annoying me. Am I nitpicking? It's just not sitting right with me.
> 
> View attachment 5588311
> 
> 
> View attachment 5588312
> 
> 
> View attachment 5588313


The handles look fine to me, that is a natural imperfection. But I totally understand that Vuitton should only pick grade-A parts when selling this small amount of cowhide for such an exorbitant amount of money.
The leather tab... well, this kinda curve won't flatten by itself, and also the paint looks more worn on the edge, compared to the other tab. It was probably caught onto something as they handled. This would bother me more.


----------



## rachelgmcmanus

Thank you! I'm going to request an exchange. I could maybe have lived with it if it was just the one issue but because it's the two, I feel I can't.


----------



## purserooki

Hi all, I just got my PA in mono yesterday and I think the side panels are not in alignment, it’s especially obvious on one of the sides and from the bottom. I also feel like the left side of the bag is slightly longer than the right (see zipper photo). Would you return this if you were me? It’s such a struggle since I’ve been waiting for this bag for so long.


----------



## Critzie

purserooki said:


> Hi all, I just got my PA in mono yesterday and I think the side panels are not in alignment, it’s especially obvious on one of the sides and from the bottom. I also feel like the left side of the bag is slightly longer than the right (see zipper photo). Would you return this if you were me? It’s such a struggle since I’ve been waiting for this bag for so long.
> 
> View attachment 5589826
> 
> 
> View attachment 5589827
> 
> 
> View attachment 5589828
> 
> 
> View attachment 5589829
> 
> 
> View attachment 5589831


My two cents: LV would consider this normal these days.

It’s really on you to determine if this misalignment matters to you.

I picked this piece up when it was under 600 USD and would not be happy with the sloppiness at the current price point.


----------



## purserooki

Critzie said:


> My two cents: LV would consider this normal these days.
> 
> It’s really on you to determine if this misalignment matters to you.
> 
> I picked this piece up when it was under 600 USD and would not be happy with the sloppiness at the current price point.


Thank you for the quick reply. 

I guess the front panels are fine, it’s just the sides through the bottoms that are misaligned and skewed towards one side. My friend has the PA too and unfortunately has the same issue. My struggle is that I’ve waited so long for this bag & am not sure if exchanging it could guarantee anything better since it seemed like all bags from this batch is not aligned. I just couldn’t decide


----------



## Critzie

purserooki said:


> Thank you for the quick reply.
> 
> I guess the front panels are fine, it’s just the sides through the bottoms that are misaligned and skewed towards one side. My friend has the PA too and unfortunately has the same issue. My struggle is that I’ve waited so long for this bag & am not sure if exchanging it could guarantee anything better since it seemed like all bags from this batch is not aligned. I just couldn’t decide


To your point, I agree this is the new norm. So you could get something less pleasing to the detail oriented eye.

If you love the piece and intend to wear it, then eventually you won’t notice or think about it. I wouldn’t send it back just to try for another one. Hope that helps!


----------



## castortroy666

purserooki said:


> Hi all, I just got my PA in mono yesterday and I think the side panels are not in alignment, it’s especially obvious on one of the sides and from the bottom. I also feel like the left side of the bag is slightly longer than the right (see zipper photo). Would you return this if you were me? It’s such a struggle since I’ve been waiting for this bag for so long.
> 
> View attachment 5589826
> 
> 
> View attachment 5589827
> 
> 
> View attachment 5589828
> 
> 
> View attachment 5589829
> 
> 
> View attachment 5589831


Even the pictures on the LV website shows purses that are not aligned 100% perfect. It looks nice!


----------



## BULL

purserooki said:


> Hi all, I just got my PA in mono yesterday and I think the side panels are not in alignment, it’s especially obvious on one of the sides and from the bottom. I also feel like the left side of the bag is slightly longer than the right (see zipper photo). Would you return this if you were me? It’s such a struggle since I’ve been waiting for this bag for so long.
> 
> View attachment 5589826
> 
> 
> View attachment 5589827
> 
> 
> View attachment 5589828
> 
> 
> View attachment 5589829
> 
> 
> View attachment 5589831


The Pochette Accessoires is extremely overpriced by now, and I got very sensitive to cheap craftsmanship that they try to sell for a fortune these days, but this piece is very much OK. Those 'misalignments' are truly minuscule and probably would even out with use. This is a soft bag after all.


----------



## purserooki

Critzie said:


> To your point, I agree this is the new norm. So you could get something less pleasing to the detail oriented eye.
> 
> If you love the piece and intend to wear it, then eventually you won’t notice or think about it. I wouldn’t send it back just to try for another one. Hope that helps!


Yes that’s what I’m worried about. Even if I did ask for an exchange, I know it’s not guaranteed that it’s not a returned item. It seems as though I can’t be too nit-picky with LV now.


castortroy666 said:


> Even the pictures on the LV website shows purses that are not aligned 100% perfect. It looks nice!


I was on the website and believe I saw the same photo too. This made me feel better about the misalignment on mine. 


BULL said:


> The Pochette Accessoires is extremely overpriced by now, and I got very sensitive to cheap craftsmanship that they try to sell for a fortune these days, but this piece is very much OK. Those 'misalignments' are truly minuscule and probably would even out with use. This is a soft bag after all.


Yea the only reason I’m inspecting every little bit is cos of the price I paid after waiting years for the bag. I know it’s really minor and that I would probably forget about it after prolonged use.

I’ve decided to just keep the bag rather than request for an exchange since I can’t wait to use it, thanks again everyone ☺️


----------



## purserooki

Hello, it’s me again.

What are your two cents on the slanted tab? It seemed to be slanted as the zipper is sewed on  a bit further on the left and less on the right, causing more fabric “hanging” on the right. Is this normal?


----------



## Aliluvlv

purserooki said:


> Hello, it’s me again.
> 
> What are your two cents on the slanted tab? It seemed to be slanted as the zipper is sewed on  a bit further on the left and less on the right, causing more fabric “hanging” on the right. Is this normal?
> 
> View attachment 5590468


I’m so sorry, just when you decided to keep it too.  No that’s not normal and would bother me especially if it looks crooked in the front.


----------



## BULL

purserooki said:


> Hello, it’s me again.
> 
> What are your two cents on the slanted tab? It seemed to be slanted as the zipper is sewed on  a bit further on the left and less on the right, causing more fabric “hanging” on the right. Is this normal?
> 
> View attachment 5590468


Well, it's me again. The half millimeter differences in the pattern were really not that serious, but from this angle, it is a different story. The bag is designed to be hanging on this edge (especially in my case, because I only tie the strap onto one end, the other has a luggage tag). So I guess it does affect how the bag hangs and there will be more stress put on one side than the other on the long run. I know that people rarely carry around an iron anvil in this bag, but still, this is the kinda issue that they should just immediately issue an exchange for, no questions asked.


----------



## kosin30

Hi All, just got a petite malle and the S-lock only moves from one side, the little button on the other side is immovable. Is that right or a defect?


----------



## Loriad

kosin30 said:


> Hi All, just got a petite malle and the S-lock only moves from one side, the little button on the other side is immovable. Is that right or a defect?
> 
> View attachment 5592188


I don't think about this particular bag, but that's how the pochette metis works.


----------



## Loriad

Loriad said:


> I don't think about this particular bag, but that's how the pochette metis works.


I meant to say I don't "know" about this particular bag!  Geez.... that sounded rude and I didn't mean it! Darn typos! Anyway, that's how the S lock is on the PM.


----------



## kosin30

Loriad said:


> I meant to say I don't "know" about this particular bag!  Geez.... that sounded rude and I didn't mean it! Darn typos! Anyway, that's how the S lock is on the PM.


All good! Thanks for replying!!!


----------



## EdgyBagsPlz

I got this OnTheGo lilas pm tote, and wanted to check about the wavy bumpiness around the seams. It's on both sides,is this normal from the interior pocket? It's from what I understand a pretty limited bag, so I don't know how realistic it would be to even get a replacement. Thoughts? Thanks ^_^


----------



## Alex001

Hi, first time posting and not sure if I’m doing it correctly ie in the right area?? I bought a Boulogne last year and only opened it at Christmas time as it was a present and I didn’t need it. Used it twice in February when I noticed the strap at one end was wrinkled (I asked the SA when I bought it,because of the different leather (all of my others are vachetta) if there were any problems as it looked “coated” - of course the reply was “no”. I returned it to the store and they sent it away for a replacement - 4 months later I received the replacement and it is exactly the same (I even wonder if it was replaced??).  I returned the whole bag and said if that was the quality I would like a refund (I’m Australia if it is a defect you can ask for a refund not an exchange) as I do not require any other bags (I bought a lot in the last 2 years due to price increases). Has anyone else experienced this with this new leather strap?? Thank you so much for any replies or suggestions in what I can ask for as I love the bag but will not wear it as the strap is awful and someone asked me if I had bought a fake (tongue in cheek).


----------



## minnnea

Alex001 said:


> Hi, first time posting and not sure if I’m doing it correctly ie in the right area?? I bought a Boulogne last year and only opened it at Christmas time as it was a present and I didn’t need it. Used it twice in February when I noticed the strap at one end was wrinkled (I asked the SA when I bought it,because of the different leather (all of my others are vachetta) if there were any problems as it looked “coated” - of course the reply was “no”. I returned it to the store and they sent it away for a replacement - 4 months later I received the replacement and it is exactly the same (I even wonder if it was replaced??).  I returned the whole bag and said if that was the quality I would like a refund (I’m Australia if it is a defect you can ask for a refund not an exchange) as I do not require any other bags (I bought a lot in the last 2 years due to price increases). Has anyone else experienced this with this new leather strap?? Thank you so much for any replies or suggestions in what I can ask for as I love the bag but will not wear it as the strap is awful and someone asked me if I had bought a fake (tongue in cheek).
> 
> View attachment 5594472


I think the leather looks fine, leather does get wrinkles sometimes. I think they were quite generous for letting you return the bag, I would not consider the wrinkles defect. That said the attention to detail is not there imo, the strap does not look too symmetrical. Again not a defect but no too luxurious.


----------



## kosin30

EdgyBagsPlz said:


> I got this OnTheGo lilas pm tote, and wanted to check about the wavy bumpiness around the seams. It's on both sides,is this normal from the interior pocket? It's from what I understand a pretty limited bag, so I don't know how realistic it would be to even get a replacement. Thoughts? Thanks ^_^
> 
> View attachment 5592919
> 
> 
> View attachment 5592920


It looks fine. Try stuffing it.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

EdgyBagsPlz said:


> I got this OnTheGo lilas pm tote, and wanted to check about the wavy bumpiness around the seams. It's on both sides,is this normal from the interior pocket? It's from what I understand a pretty limited bag, so I don't know how realistic it would be to even get a replacement. Thoughts? Thanks ^_^
> 
> View attachment 5592919
> 
> 
> View attachment 5592920


I don’t see anything wrong with it??? I can check mine if I knew what to look for?


----------



## EdgyBagsPlz

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I don’t see anything wrong with it??? I can check mine if I knew what to look for?


It's so hard to show in pics, because the painted illusion disguises it! Lol I tried to take better shots. Basically around the base there are these sort of wibbly bubbled out areas... maybe it's normal, which is what I would love to know!


----------



## mz_engineer12

Hi there. Is it normal for the stamp to be off center on an empriente business card holder ? TIA


----------



## mangohead

mz_engineer12 said:


> View attachment 5597036
> 
> Hi there. Is it normal for the stamp to be off center on an empriente business card holder ? TIA


Yes, looks fine to me


----------



## minnnea

mz_engineer12 said:


> View attachment 5597036
> 
> Hi there. Is it normal for the stamp to be off center on an empriente business card holder ? TIA


Maybe a bit sloppy but normal


----------



## minnnea

EdgyBagsPlz said:


> It's so hard to show in pics, because the painted illusion disguises it! Lol I tried to take better shots. Basically around the base there are these sort of wibbly bubbled out areas... maybe it's normal, which is what I would love to know!
> 
> View attachment 5595934
> 
> 
> View attachment 5595935
> 
> 
> View attachment 5595936


I see what you mean, it is not completely straight. I would consider it normal, maybe not perfect but not a defect either. further I think that when you use the bag its’ form will alter anyway. So normal IMO.


----------



## katre12

I bought a reverse mono pouchette Métis from a LV boutique the other day and as I was admiring it at home (some how I missed it in store because I was excited) I noticed the hardware seems slightly off centered, maybe crooked. Idk if I’m being picky or if others have this problem. I bought it with a credit card, which I have already paid off so I’m wondering if it’s  worth returning it now. Or, if I try to exchange it, will I have similar problems. Zoom in to see.


----------



## Betoo

Hi all!
I am new to forum so hopefully using it correctly. I wanted to ask if it is normal to get these wrinkles with a new Alma BB bag?   It’s really annoying me


----------



## travelbliss

Betoo said:


> Hi all!
> I am new to forum so hopefully using it correctly. I wanted to ask if it is normal to get these wrinkles with a new Alma BB bag?   It’s really annoying me
> 
> View attachment 5598062


100 % normal on Ebene leather.


----------



## Loriad

Betoo said:


> Hi all!
> I am new to forum so hopefully using it correctly. I wanted to ask if it is normal to get these wrinkles with a new Alma BB bag?   It’s really annoying me
> 
> View attachment 5598062


Welcome! I think it's normal, but there is a thread to post in. Not sure of the exact title, but it includes the word normal!


----------



## mrslkc23

Betoo said:


> Hi all!
> I am new to forum so hopefully using it correctly. I wanted to ask if it is normal to get these wrinkles with a new Alma BB bag?   It’s really annoying me
> 
> View attachment 5598062


I saw this in 3 of 5 bags when I was buying my speedy 25b ebene recently. So looks like it's common, but personally I prefer smoother underside of handles as it feels better to the touch of course. They are out there so if you are buying in store, you can ask your SA to show you a couple to choose from if they have the stocks.


----------



## kgon

Hello, I’m a little lost. Not sure where to post. Can someone help me! I bought this Toiletry 26 through eBay but I’m not sure if it’s not authentic.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

kgon said:


> Hello, I’m a little lost. Not sure where to post. Can someone help me! I bought this Toiletry 26 through eBay but I’m not sure if it’s not authentic.
> 
> View attachment 5598603
> 
> 
> View attachment 5598604
> 
> 
> View attachment 5598605
> 
> 
> View attachment 5598606
> 
> 
> View attachment 5598607


Hi. This needs to be posted in the Authenticate this LV thread. it is in the shopping section (under sub forums) where you can find to the right of the main posts..


----------



## kgon

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Hi. This needs to be posted in the Authenticate this LV thread. it is in the shopping section (under sub forums) where you can find to the right of the main posts..


Thank you


----------



## mimisora63

I just purchased the Palm Springs mini and I am having major problems with the zipper getting stuck. I also notice that the zipper doesn’t line up on each side and that is where it gets stuck a lot. Can anyone with this bag let me know if their zipper lines up or not. I included a picture of the zipper to show how it doesn’t line up.


----------



## brnicutie

That’s normal. Mine doesn’t line up either, but zips just fine. Try running some wax on the zipper to make it zip more smoothly or you can take it in to the LV store and have them do it for you. My CA did it for me with my Loop.


----------



## athousandmhiles24

Just when I thought my nano speedy would be delivered perfectly today


----------



## mimisora63

brnicutie said:


> That’s normal. Mine doesn’t line up either, but zips just fine. Try running some wax on the zipper to make it zip more smoothly or you can take it in to the LV store and have them do it for you. My CA did it for me with my Loop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5599460


Great! Will do. Thank you!


----------



## BULL

athousandmhiles24 said:


> Just when I thought my nano speedy would be delivered perfectly today
> 
> View attachment 5599472
> 
> 
> View attachment 5599473


I doubt that it will get worse, but it is not super pleasant to look at either.
The machine was a little too strong that day.


----------



## inaaa

Hi, this is inside my bag, is this normal? 
It’s like dark staining- the bag is used many times


----------



## BULL

inaaa said:


> Hi, this is inside my bag, is this normal?
> It’s like dark staining- the bag is used many times
> 
> View attachment 5599586


Do you carry it with the chain under the flap sometimes?


----------



## inaaa

BULL said:


> Do you carry it with the chain under the flap sometimes?


Hi. No never


----------



## inaaa

I guess it’s not a common for this to happen- it’s in the crease where bag folds


----------



## BULL

Yes, it is very weird. The chain could have been an explanation. But even a very large black wallet would not be able to stain the side corners that strongly. It's a mystery.


----------



## onceinawhile

Hi all

Anybody still seeing this issue in 2022? The zipper stopper is crooked and it doesnt link with the zipper track (pls see photo). I have another LV key pouch which does not look like this one…

Thankyou!


----------



## LilOshawott

Hi, I just got my Alma BB in Gold. Is this double stitching normal? It seems very sloppy to me.


----------



## athousandmhiles24

Yes, that's normal. It is most likely the final stitching before they cut the thread. I have it in my nano speedy and nano noe.    I would not worry about it. 


LilOshawott said:


> Hi, I just got my Alma BB in Gold. Is this double stitching normal? It seems very sloppy to me.
> View attachment 5600580
> 
> View attachment 5600581


----------



## BULL

LilOshawott said:


> Hi, I just got my Alma BB in Gold. Is this double stitching normal? It seems very sloppy to me.
> View attachment 5600580
> 
> View attachment 5600581


It is normal and also necessary, so the bottom doens’t fall apart. All Alma bottoms are like that. This shows here a little more because of the contrast.
This colour is so beautiful


----------



## LilOshawott

athousandmhiles24 said:


> Yes, that's normal. It is most likely the final stitching before they cut the thread. I have it in my nano speedy and nano noe.    I would not worry about it.





BULL said:


> It is normal and also necessary, so the bottom doens’t fall apart. All Alma bottoms are like that. This shows here a little more because of the contrast.
> This colour is so beautiful


Thank you! What a relief


----------



## jenna

Hello LV lovers - I'd love your help.  I purchased the Alma BB Epi from the LV site.  At first, I was pleasantly surprised as it's MIF and I couldn't spot any obvious defects.

But then I noticed there is a sizable air gap/bubble on the *bottom *between the inside lining and outer Epi leather.  Is the lining supposed to be attached flat/flush to the bottom?  It's totally flush and smooth on the sides.

On my bag, there is a* gap of about .5 inch all throughout the bottom of the bag* and I have to push kind of hard with one hand on the inside and the other hand from outside the bag to get the two materials to meet/be flush.  I wondered it I was being overly picky and asked DH.  He also said there seemed to be 1/2 inch gap between the lining and the outer leather.

Is this a defect that shrinks the interior space of the small bag even more?  What do you think?  Thanks in advance for your advice!


----------



## bitcinthebag

Is this normal? On the stitching inside of the bag, there seems to be excess or "loose" stitching around the part where it's double stitched. 

This is a keeppall bag by the way:


----------



## BULL

bitcinthebag said:


> Is this normal? On the stitching inside of the bag, there seems to be excess or "loose" stitching around the part where it's double stitched.
> 
> This is a keeppall bag by the way:
> 
> View attachment 5601444


It must be a very tiny little Keepall 
On the serious note, probably the bag won't fall apart because of it, but still, if pulled on by the contents of the bag, what if it the seam will be deformed? Or if you just cut it away, then it might come out the other side... I'm not super familiar with machine stitching, only hand stitching, but this is the kind of uncertainty that should not be there for 1600+ euros. If it can be just cut away, let the Vuitton atelier do it, so it will be their responsibility.


----------



## inaaa

BULL said:


> Yes, it is very weird. The chain could have been an explanation. But even a very large black wallet would not be able to stain the side corners that strongly. It's a mystery.


Hi 
Do you think it’s worth taking in to LV store ( the closest to me is far away) , and would they clean in for free? 
I think the staining is from the bag itself, as the crease and stained line is exactly in the spot in closes


----------



## BULL

inaaa said:


> Hi
> Do you think it’s worth taking in to LV store ( the closest to me is far away) , and would they clean in for free?
> I think the staining is from the bag itself, as the crease and stained line is exactly in the spot in closes


On the contrary. They are very sensitive about this, they can even refuse to take in bags for repair that are dirty. And they might consider this just that. They don't offer any cleaning services. If it didn't have the little leather tab inside, I'd recommend you to just put it in the washing machine.


----------



## inaaa

BULL said:


> On the contrary. They are very sensitive about this, they can even refuse to take in bags for repair that are dirty. And they might consider this just that. They don't offer any cleaning services. If it didn't have the little leather tab inside, I'd recommend you to just put it in the washing machine.


Thanks so much for your advice.
Tbh I feel like it is the bag itself as I am very careful and inside is immaculate. 
The photo might have given the wrong idea but there is a line ( black) going across which is exactly where the bag creases. 
Feel kind a sad that this has happened to my bag


----------



## BULL

inaaa said:


> Thanks so much for your advice.
> Tbh I feel like it is the bag itself as I am very careful and inside is immaculate.
> The photo might have given the wrong idea but there is a line ( black) going across which is exactly where the bag creases.
> Feel kind a sad that this has happened to my bag


I know and totally understand, and I believe you, but it is more likely that they will assume that it is dirt from the outside world caused by wear. If you'd have a regular SA who knows you for years and knows well how much you take care of your bags, then it might worth a try, but even then, they won't clean it, but disassemble it to check the underside of the Damier canvas. Which is literally black plastic and could have leaked black under certain conditions. If you'd bring it to an official independent quality inspector, they'd also need to do the same, which means practically ruining the bag to be able to access that part. That might give a legal base for fighting LV for a replacement piece, but they wouldn't be happy about escalating it to that level. I don't know, tough case.


----------



## mrslkc23

inaaa said:


> Hi, this is inside my bag, is this normal?
> It’s like dark staining- the bag is used many times
> 
> View attachment 5599586


I normally see this kind of stain from hardware oxidising. But as this part under the flap does not have hardware, maybe it was from the edges that accumulated dirt over time (when not regularly wiped down) then it rubs on the fabric when you are using it.

It happened recently to my graceful interior, same black line dirt. I used saddle soap and the line is almost all gone now, just a few stubborn faint ones that I will do round 2 of cleaning soon!


----------



## inaaa

BULL said:


> I know and totally understand, and I believe you, but it is more likely that they will assume that it is dirt from the outside world caused by wear. If you'd have a regular SA who knows you for years and knows well how much you take care of your bags, then it might worth a try, but even then, they won't clean it, but disassemble it to check the underside of the Damier canvas. Which is literally black plastic and could have leaked black under certain conditions. If you'd bring it to an official independent quality inspector, they'd also need to do the same, which means practically ruining the bag to be able to access that part. That might give a legal base for fighting LV for a replacement piece, but they wouldn't be happy about escalating it to that level. I don't know, tough case.


Thanks for taking your time to respond!
I will try to see if I can clean it.


----------



## minnnea

bitcinthebag said:


> Is this normal? On the stitching inside of the bag, there seems to be excess or "loose" stitching around the part where it's double stitched.
> 
> This is a keeppall bag by the way:
> 
> View attachment 5601444


Maybe it is where the thread it cut? If the stiching seems otherwise fine I would not be worried, just leave it or cut away the excess. My speedys interior pocket looks the same, there is loose thread where the sewing ends with double stiches.


----------



## RosiePosiez

I bought my first empreinte leather bag and am wondering if the creasing on the front flap of my Madeleine is normal. The leather feels thinner where it is creased. Should I exchange it for another one?

I’ve never had this leather but seems like it shouldn’t be creased like that already. Maybe I’m being picky, but when you pay for a luxury bag you just want it to be right.

Please let me know if this is normal.

Thanks


----------



## Starburst 413

It looks like a crease. It‘s normal for leather to have variations. If it bothers you then exchange. I got a Empreinte multi pochette with a big crease in it, it bothered me so I exchanged for a perfect one. So don’t hesitate if you feel like you need to


----------



## RosiePosiez

Starburst 413 said:


> It looks like a crease. It‘s normal for leather to have variations. If it bothers you then exchange. I got a Empreinte multi pochette with a big crease in it, it bothered me so I exchanged for a perfect one. So don’t hesitate if you feel like you need to


Thanks. I’m just not sure if it’s how the leather gets. Wondering if I get another if it will just happen again after wearing it.


----------



## liquidice021

i just had my trio messenger replaced as some stitching on the large bag broke before the 30 day mark. the outer pouch in the replacement seems to bulge/have extra canvas, which makes the bag bend in the corner and the canvas on the back/black side crease. the SA i sent pics to said this was normal and it would even out in time, but i don’t remember this being the case on the original bag i bought and the imperfection is bugging me a bit. is this really nothing to worry about, or should i press him for another exchange? there aren’t any of the same bag in the store, so he would have to place an exchange order again.


----------



## Anne2002

Hello everyone! I just got my first neverfull MM bag and I noticed a few spots where I can see the stitching. Are those normal or should I return it? Thanks in advance


----------



## ILOVENOVA

Anne2002 said:


> Hello everyone! I just got my first neverfull MM bag and I noticed a few spots where I can see the stitching. Are those normal or should I return it? Thanks in advance


To me I think that is normal because the thread is just too tight. If it bother you, you should ask to see another bag to compare. Let's wait to see what others think.


----------



## Anne2002

Thank you so much for your advice it doesn’t bother me at all I just want to make sure everything’s okay with the bag because I’m still a student and it’s a lot of money for me 


ILOVENOVA said:


> To me I think that is normal because the thread is just too tight. If it bother you, you should ask to see another bag to compare. Let's wait to see what others think.


----------



## breezyme

Sunshine mama said:


> Isn't this sad? That we have to settle?


yes it is sad ,i exchanged a neverfull gm 4x and s settles because the 5th may be worse. $2300 and so pathetic.


----------



## Anne2002

Anne2002 said:


> Thank you so much for your advice it doesn’t bother me at all I just want to make sure everything’s okay with the bag because I’m still a student and it’s a lot of money for me


Update: I called the lv helpline and returned it. My new bag is coming tomorrow  hopefully it will have better quality


----------



## breezyme

Anne2002 said:


> Update: I called the lv helpline and returned it. My new bag is coming tomorrow  hopefully it will have better quality


I ordered 4 Neverfull online from Lv the 4th was good  it is a lot of money to settle. I will return 10 times if I have too


----------



## Anne2002

breezyme said:


> I ordered 4 Neverfull online from Lv the 4th was good  it is a lot of money to settle. I will return 10 times if I have too


Understandable! It’s a lot of money


----------



## Anne2002

Anne2002 said:


> Understandable! It’s a lot of money
> 
> 
> Anne2002 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Update: I called the lv helpline and returned it. My new bag is coming tomorrow  hopefully it will have better quality
> 
> 
> 
> update: the second bag was even worse… i returned it now without ordering a third one. I expect more for 1500€. I‘m sad about it because I wanted this bag since like 8 years and I thought the quality won’t be a problem. Sadly,it was thought for my birthday. Im going to get a Longchamp bag now as a replacement. 2 years ago on Christmas I ordered a scarf from Louis Vuitton and the thread in the middle of the scarf was cut and I also had to return that. They lost me as a customer,unfortunately. I really like their design but I won’t pay such a big amount of money for this quality
Click to expand...


----------



## keikaye

i was wondering if anyone encountered heatstamp like this, m in made is not straight... i bought this from reputable seller


----------



## BULL

keikaye said:


> i was wondering if anyone encountered heatstamp like this, m in made is not straight... i bought this from reputable seller
> 
> View attachment 5623769


It certainly makes it unique. I wouldn't worry about it though.


----------



## mydevilpony

Hello! I just got my Felicie bag and I noticed that corners have different angles/alignment. Is this something normal or should I return it? TIA


----------



## athousandmhiles24

mydevilpony said:


> Hello! I just got my Felicie bag and I noticed that corners have different angles/alignment. Is this something normal or should I return it? TIA
> View attachment 5623797
> 
> 
> View attachment 5623798
> 
> 
> View attachment 5623799


I didn't actually see the misalignment u til you pointed it out. And I would not worry about it. I would keep it if it were me.


----------



## mydevilpony

athousandmhiles24 said:


> I didn't actually see the misalignment u til you pointed it out. And I would not worry about it. I would keep it if it were me.


Thank you!


----------



## BaileyW

Hi all, I just received my Speedy and happened to noticed these indents.  Would you be concerned about cracking?  The canvas on the front of bag is also not very well aligned, but I was willing to overlook that since I’m kind of expecting some sort of issue. It’s really difficult to photograph, but they are the very straight ‘white’ lines and are definitely indented.  They shine in light or sunlight.


----------



## BaileyW

BaileyW said:


> Hi all, I just received my Speedy and happened to noticed these indents.  Would you be concerned about cracking?  The canvas on the front of bag is also not very well aligned, but I was willing to overlook that since I’m kind of expecting some sort of issue. It’s really difficult to photograph, but they are the very straight ‘white’ lines and are definitely indented.  They shine in light or sunlight.
> 
> View attachment 5628460


Wait, I was able to take a better photo of the indents


----------



## DMVLux

Hi everyone! Need your expert advice. I have the Keepall Bandouliere 25 and my friend just received hers but we noticed that the thread color on the tag is different from mine. We don't know who has the right color and wondering which one has to either return or exchange. This  can't be normal, is it? Thank you!


----------



## TC1

Seems completely normal to me. Both are graphite tones of thread. If they are from different batches it's highly probable no 2 bags are identical.


----------



## Loriad

Wouldn't both me if both were purchased from LV.


----------



## BULL

The press photo says that the light gray is the official one, but most probably they just mixed up the threads. Wouldn't be a dealbreaker for me.


----------



## lvt

Also different monogram pattern on the strap.


----------



## DMVLux

lvt said:


> Also different monogram pattern on the strap.



Thank you! Good eye, we didn't even notice it. I looked at a YouTube video and the bag has the tag on the right. I wonder if the tag on left belongs to a different bag.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

DMVLux said:


> Hi everyone! Need your expert advice. I have the Keepall Bandouliere 25 and my friend just received hers but we noticed that the thread color on the tag is different from mine. We don't know who has the right color and wondering which one has to either return or exchange. This  can't be normal, is it? Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 5630948


I have this bag and my luggage tag is the same color and stitching as the tag on the right…..The canvas and stitching seem weird to me..


----------



## DMVLux

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I have this bag and my luggage tag is the same color and stitching as the tag on the right…..The canvas and stitching seem weird to me..



Thank you! Mine is the one on the left. I'll message my CA just to be sure. Doesn't bother me too much but I don't like the inconsistencies.


----------



## themolarbear

Is the creasing normal on a 1 year old alma bag? I’m afraid it will crack there. Does anyone know if LV will replace that?


----------



## Fiction-Writer

cwool said:


> I don't know?!?  I've been using my GM for a little more than a month, and I stuff it so it is pretty heavy.  I have similar marks mainly on one end, but on the inside surface.  I had not noticed until I saw your post.
> 
> View attachment 2217833
> 
> 
> For now it doesn't bother me but I guess I'll just have to wait and see if the strap marks progressively worsen?!?


So I am a 20 year seamstress and that is from the machine not completely being adjusted. The tension of the machine doing the stitching was off slightly. It should. It affect the performance but is a tad bit ugly


----------



## lisa9611

Hello everyone! 

I recently received my new personalized passport cover and I noticed major crocked stitching on one side of the cover. Especially on the bottom it’s very bad in my opinion. Now I’m kinda scared LV won’t take it back from me since I got the holder hot stamped even though the stitching is totally off. I already contacted customer service. Waiting for a response now. 
Does anybody know if they’d exchange or take back personalized items when there’s defects like that?


----------



## BULL

themolarbear said:


> Is the creasing normal on a 1 year old alma bag? I’m afraid it will crack there. Does anyone know if LV will replace that?
> 
> View attachment 5632632


That won't crack, that is just bubbling on the heavily coated leather. But it doesn't look nice. Since the bag is so young, they can give you a new leather strap for the clochette. But even if you don't have a good relationship with an SA or they won't offer one for free, as far as I remember the replacement for that is quite cheap.


----------



## Christofle

lisa9611 said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I recently received my new personalized passport cover and I noticed major crocked stitching on one side of the cover. Especially on the bottom it’s very bad in my opinion. Now I’m kinda scared LV won’t take it back from me since I got the holder hot stamped even though the stitching is totally off. I already contacted customer service. Waiting for a response now.
> Does anybody know if they’d exchange or take back personalized items when there’s defects like that?
> View attachment 5633791
> 
> 
> View attachment 5633792


I don’t think they will consider those as defects. As a precaution, you are always better off ordering without personalization and then after inspecting it you can bring it to a store to be stamped.


----------



## BULL

lisa9611 said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I recently received my new personalized passport cover and I noticed major crocked stitching on one side of the cover. Especially on the bottom it’s very bad in my opinion. Now I’m kinda scared LV won’t take it back from me since I got the holder hot stamped even though the stitching is totally off. I already contacted customer service. Waiting for a response now.
> Does anybody know if they’d exchange or take back personalized items when there’s defects like that?
> View attachment 5633791
> 
> 
> View attachment 5633792


The policy is that they don't exchange personalized items unless they are really messed up. This is why I only hot stamp items that I got in the store, so I could check them out properly before having them monogrammed. I fear that based on the photos, they won't consider these serious issues and will tell you that they are "handmade" (which is bs of course).


----------



## atlcoach

First Speedy B 25 arrived today. Do they normally ship with the strap hanging on the side in pieces?


----------



## weidy

Hi, I managed to get the nano speedy on online and this is my first LV bag.

However, I noticed there are two areas which I’m not sure whether it is normal in the new bag especially the obvious wrinkles on one of the handle side. The other side is just minor and not so noticeable.

Another one is the piping/stitching problem.

Since I’m new to LV, I’m not sure these affected areas will get worsen in future.


----------



## 7h5f921

Those handles are terrible. All my Speedy’s handles are smooth and have no ripples. I would NEVER accept a bag that had handles like that. I would return it asap.


weidy said:


> Hi, I managed to get the nano speedy on online and this is my first LV bag.
> 
> However, I noticed there are two areas which I’m not sure whether it is normal in the new bag especially the obvious wrinkles on one of the handle side. The other side is just minor and not so noticeable.
> 
> Another one is the piping/stitching problem.
> 
> Since I’m new to LV, I’m not sure these affected areas will get worsen in future.
> 
> View attachment 5641023
> 
> 
> View attachment 5641024
> 
> 
> View attachment 5641025


----------



## mrslkc23

weidy said:


> Hi, I managed to get the nano speedy on online and this is my first LV bag.
> 
> However, I noticed there are two areas which I’m not sure whether it is normal in the new bag especially the obvious wrinkles on one of the handle side. The other side is just minor and not so noticeable.
> 
> Another one is the piping/stitching problem.
> 
> Since I’m new to LV, I’m not sure these affected areas will get worsen in future.
> 
> View attachment 5641023
> 
> 
> View attachment 5641024
> 
> 
> View attachment 5641025


I would personally exchange that piece, the wrinkling on handle is too much and would take away the joy in having the bag. I have some speedy's with slight wrinkling underneath where bent but not to this extent. Hope you can it replaced!


----------



## weidy

7h5f921 said:


> Those handles are terrible. All my Speedy’s handles are smooth and have no ripples. I would NEVER accept a bag that had handles like that. I would return it asap.



I guess I'm unlucky one. I tried to see on other social media (Red) and noticed that those ppl same time day placed order with me have better condition. Not sure is because they collects in store so they can choose. 

I can't go store to collect as my city don't have LV store, so  I ask for home delivery.

However, I still not understand how come LV can let this bag passed the QC and sent to customer?




mrslkc23 said:


> I would personally exchange that piece, the wrinkling on handle is too much and would take away the joy in having the bag. I have some speedy's with slight wrinkling underneath where bent but not to this extent. Hope you can it replaced!



I wish I can get an exchange! I called the CS and said I only can have refund because no stock available. Then, I try email to CS and asked me to call CS. Very poor cs experiences I had in luxury brand ever. Dior at least asked local cs to contact me and replaced part.


Slightly wrinkles I can understand but like you said to this extent on my bag, I'm kind of frustrated and disappointed. I'm not sure whether to keep it or return it.


----------



## ChanelMontreal

atlcoach said:


> First Speedy B 25 arrived today. Do they normally ship with the strap hanging on the side in pieces?
> View attachment 5640995


I also just received a Speedy from LV. The straps were dangling/packaged like this too.


----------



## ChanelMontreal

I purchased a Speedy 35B in DE from the online LV store. To my surprise, I received these ugly tarnished keys with a dark gold toned lock which does not match the bags hardware at all. For reference, I have posted a comparison with keys that came with another LV bag over a year ago. I sent an email to customer service and am waiting for a reply. Has this ever happened to anyone? If so, what was your outcome?


----------



## atlcoach

ChanelMontreal said:


> I purchased a Speedy 35B in DE from the online LV store. To my surprise, I received these ugly tarnished keys with a dark gold toned lock which does not match the bags hardware at all. For reference, I have posted a comparison with keys that came with another LV bag over a year ago. I sent an email to customer service and am waiting for a reply. Has this ever happened to anyone? If so, what was your outcome?
> 
> View attachment 5641460
> 
> 
> View attachment 5641462


They should exchange. I've never received a lock and keys tarnished like that with any purchase.


----------



## atlcoach

Would love opinions on this Speedy 25 I just received.  The sides look a little wonky and I was just convincing myself I could overlook it, but then I noticed the handles seem to be misaligned. Looks like one side was sewn on slightly off from the other causing them not to line up. Is this a common issue?


----------



## Mimmy

atlcoach said:


> Would love opinions on this Speedy 25 I just received.  The sides look a little wonky and I was just convincing myself I could overlook it, but then I noticed the handles seem to be misaligned. Looks like one side was sewn on slightly off from the other causing them not to line up. Is this a common issue?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5641564
> View attachment 5641565
> View attachment 5641566


I don’t own a 25 but I own a Speedy B 30. The piping on the sides may not be perfect but are very well aligned. The handles are perfectly aligned/even also. I would not accept the bag you received.


----------



## atlcoach

Mimmy said:


> I don’t own a 25 but I own a Speedy B 30. The piping on the sides may not be perfect but are very well aligned. The handles are perfectly aligned/even also. I would not accept the bag you received.


Thank you for responding. I noticed when I was posting the photo there appeared to be a spot on one handle also, so I contacted a CA I met through digital concierge. I have been ordering through her, but this was a late night panic buy before price increase. She was so helpful and has initiated a return for me and is sourcing a better one.


----------



## Mimmy

atlcoach said:


> Thank you for responding. I noticed when I was posting the photo there appeared to be a spot on one handle also, so I contacted a CA I met through digital concierge. I have been ordering through her, but this was a late night panic buy before price increase. She was so helpful and has initiated a return for me and is sourcing a better one.


I think you are making the right decision in returning this bag. Hopefully the next one you receive will be near perfect!


----------



## FancyPantsCity

Picked up this Neo Alma BB last week and noticed this on one handle - should I return it? It is perfect in every other way but this has me worried. It is very obvious because the bag is black- the other handles look fine (see second photo). Thoughts?


----------



## elephantear

New to the community! I got PSM while vacationing in Japan (I got it for ~$1850 USD due to yen being so weak now!) and I wanted to know your thoughts on it? It seems slightly misaligned but I might be too picky?! Not sure. Any opinion is appreciated! Made in France


----------



## Aliluvlv

elephantear said:


> New to the community! I got PSM while vacationing in Japan (I got it for ~$1850 USD due to yen being so weak now!) and I wanted to know your thoughts on it? It seems slightly misaligned but I might be too picky?! Not sure. Any opinion is appreciated! Made in France
> 
> View attachment 5642487
> 
> 
> View attachment 5642488
> 
> 
> View attachment 5642489
> 
> 
> View attachment 5642490
> 
> 
> View attachment 5642491


Welcome! Looks gorgeous! That alignment on the front pocket is almost impossible to get perfect and yours looks better than most. What a perfect souvenir from your trip to Japan and how awesome you were able to save some money on it! Congratulations!


----------



## elephantear

Aliluvlv said:


> Welcome! Looks gorgeous! That alignment on the front pocket is almost impossible to get perfect and yours looks better than most. What a perfect souvenir from your trip to Japan and how awesome you were able to save some money on it! Congratulations!


Thank you for the warm welcome and opinion!! So glad I was able to get this and save as well.


----------



## BULL

elephantear said:


> New to the community! I got PSM while vacationing in Japan (I got it for ~$1850 USD due to yen being so weak now!) and I wanted to know your thoughts on it? It seems slightly misaligned but I might be too picky?! Not sure. Any opinion is appreciated! Made in France
> 
> View attachment 5642487
> 
> 
> View attachment 5642488
> 
> 
> View attachment 5642489
> 
> 
> View attachment 5642490
> 
> 
> View attachment 5642491


I can only second @Aliluvlv  this piece is one of the nicest ones, so keep it, treasure it, enjoy it


----------



## spankiefrankie

elephantear said:


> New to the community! I got PSM while vacationing in Japan (I got it for ~$1850 USD due to yen being so weak now!) and I wanted to know your thoughts on it? It seems slightly misaligned but I might be too picky?! Not sure. Any opinion is appreciated! Made in France
> 
> View attachment 5642487
> 
> 
> View attachment 5642488
> 
> 
> View attachment 5642489
> 
> 
> View attachment 5642490
> 
> 
> View attachment 5642491


This is one of the better ones i’ve seen. I’d keep it.


----------



## Mimmy

FancyPantsCity said:


> Picked up this Neo Alma BB last week and noticed this on one handle - should I return it? It is perfect in every other way but this has me worried. It is very obvious because the bag is black- the other handles look fine (see second photo). Thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5642410
> View attachment 5642411


Since the bag is black that area of raw edge/lack of edge paint is noticeable. It looks like it faces outward so also a bit more noticeable. I do not think that I am super picky but this would bother me.


----------



## Mimmy

elephantear said:


> New to the community! I got PSM while vacationing in Japan (I got it for ~$1850 USD due to yen being so weak now!) and I wanted to know your thoughts on it? It seems slightly misaligned but I might be too picky?! Not sure. Any opinion is appreciated! Made in France
> 
> View attachment 5642487
> 
> 
> View attachment 5642488
> 
> 
> View attachment 5642489
> 
> 
> View attachment 5642490
> 
> 
> View attachment 5642491


As others have already stated, this looks great! What a nice souvenir from Japan.


----------



## Babxie

elephantear said:


> New to the community! I got PSM while vacationing in Japan (I got it for ~$1850 USD due to yen being so weak now!) and I wanted to know your thoughts on it? It seems slightly misaligned but I might be too picky?! Not sure. Any opinion is appreciated! Made in France
> 
> View attachment 5642487
> 
> 
> View attachment 5642488
> 
> 
> View attachment 5642489
> 
> 
> View attachment 5642490
> 
> 
> View attachment 5642491


Your bag’s alignments are all great and hard to come by! 

I’m sorry to say this and I hope I am wrong, but I can’t help to notice there’s something like a tiny chip off the bottom part of your bag, middle top part of the flower logo?


----------



## elephantear

Babxie said:


> Your bag’s alignments are all great and hard to come by!
> 
> I’m sorry to say this and I hope I am wrong, but I can’t help to notice there’s something like a tiny chip off the bottom part of your bag, middle top part of the flower logo?


I looked back on the picture and fortunately it’s just a glare from the lights! No chip on the bag. Thank you for examining and your input!

TYSM everyone for responding!  I’m excited to have this bag in my collection and put it to good use!


----------



## Babxie

elephantear said:


> I looked back on the picture and fortunately it’s just a glare from the lights! No chip on the bag. Thank you for examining and your input!
> 
> TYSM everyone for responding!  I’m excited to have this bag in my collection and put it to good use!


Glad to know that! Enjoy your wonderful bag!


----------



## lisa9611

lisa9611 said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I recently received my new personalized passport cover and I noticed major crocked stitching on one side of the cover. Especially on the bottom it’s very bad in my opinion. Now I’m kinda scared LV won’t take it back from me since I got the holder hot stamped even though the stitching is totally off. I already contacted customer service. Waiting for a response now.
> Does anybody know if they’d exchange or take back personalized items when there’s defects like that?
> View attachment 5633791
> 
> 
> View attachment 5633792


A quick update from my side after contacting LV customer service: at first they said they couldn’t replace the passport cover due to the personalization with my initials and that the stitching is completely normal since all items are handmade. I was sooo unhappy with the response from them though…Every time I looked at the cover the only thing I could see was this crooked stitching…So I sent them an email again stating that even though the cover might be handmade it shouldn’t look like that and that for me personally the cover with the crooked stitching looks like a LV counterfeit product. I waited a whole week for a response but in the end they said they would exchange my passport cover. Guys I’m just so relieved and happy. I also told them to please send me a cover without initials so I can check the new cover before hot stamping. I’ll be in Paris in  February anyways so I plan on getting the hot stamp there


----------



## lisa9611

ChanelMontreal said:


> I purchased a Speedy 35B in DE from the online LV store. To my surprise, I received these ugly tarnished keys with a dark gold toned lock which does not match the bags hardware at all. For reference, I have posted a comparison with keys that came with another LV bag over a year ago. I sent an email to customer service and am waiting for a reply. Has this ever happened to anyone? If so, what was your outcome?
> 
> View attachment 5641460
> 
> 
> View attachment 5641462


Wow in my opinion that’s totally unacceptable…what happened to the quality of LV??


----------



## ctimec

ChanelMontreal said:


> I purchased a Speedy 35B in DE from the online LV store. To my surprise, I received these ugly tarnished keys with a dark gold toned lock which does not match the bags hardware at all. For reference, I have posted a comparison with keys that came with another LV bag over a year ago. I sent an email to customer service and am waiting for a reply. Has this ever happened to anyone? If so, what was your outcome?
> 
> View attachment 5641460
> 
> 
> View attachment 5641462


Hi, I recently purchased a DE Keepall 55 online and they sent me an almost identical to yours tarnished lock and key set. I was annoyed, but I looked up how to remove the tarnish online. I used a toothbrush and toothpaste, and it worked to remove most of the tarnish. I was totally annoyed to have to do that on a brand new purchase, but I just did it myself, because my local boutique is an hour away, and I didn’t want to mess with the online customer service people. Sorry yours came like that too. I don’t use my lock, but still.


----------



## mz_engineer12

Hi there ! Is it normal for the inside leather of a key pouch to be cracked ? The exterior of the canvas is fine right now but i’d hate for a hole in the future. The key pouch is over one years old and I typically just keep five cards inside. TIA!


----------



## mangohead

mz_engineer12 said:


> View attachment 5658113
> 
> Hi there ! Is it normal for the inside leather of a key pouch to be cracked ? The exterior of the canvas is fine right now but i’d hate for a hole in the future. The key pouch is over one years old and I typically just keep five cards inside. TIA!


That is terrible quality, should take it back to LV to remedy.


----------



## Misshandbagfromnrw

Hello everyone,

i bought this neverfull from the lv online store.


What would you say, is the stitching ok or could it cause future problems?

Thank you.

Miss handbag


----------



## BULL

Misshandbagfromnrw said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> i bought this neverfull from the lv online store.
> View attachment 5658844
> 
> What would you say, is the stitching ok or could it cause future problems?
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Miss handbag


It’s OK, just a tiny excess thread. Tenth of a millimeter.


----------



## slayer

For those with capucines- do the handle clips rub “ holes” in the lining part? My first capucines returned due to the handle edging bleeding everywhere. Paid a lot of $$$ for this one, now got yukky marks on it. Poor design??!


----------



## BULL

slayer said:


> For those with capucines- do the handle clips rub “ holes” in the lining part? My first capucines returned due to the handle edging bleeding everywhere. Paid a lot of $$$ for this one, now got yukky marks on it. Poor design??!
> 
> View attachment 5659061
> 
> 
> View attachment 5659062


That looks horrible. Clearly the hardware is rubbing against it.
Originally the Capucines was handheld-only, for a reason. And then they discontinued the GM size and tried multiple ways of attaching a shoulder strap, one worse than the other. I know that it might be less visible on darker bags, or some people are luckier with the hardware movement, but it is not a great design.
Considering the tear and size of the hole, the inside of the leather could very easily have some humidity damage already.


----------



## Glittery_Fix

Happy holidays! I just received my my world tour speedy and was a little disappointed in the stitching and alignment.  The alignment bothers me less so.  Would the stitching and alignment bother you?  Should I try to exchange it for another one?  Thanks for your opinion.


----------



## gurl2789

I recently purchased a key pouch and it was the first time using it the other day. When I was putting my cards in it I noticed the line peeping through some “holes” I noticed that the stitching isn’t as tight on one end. I don’t think it’s going to come apart but would this bother you enough to exchange? I figured I would just use it anyway and it there was any issues in the future with it I would exchange. Pic attached.


----------



## Babxie

gurl2789 said:


> I recently purchased a key pouch and it was the first time using it the other day. When I was putting my cards in it I noticed the line peeping through some “holes” I noticed that the stitching isn’t as tight on one end. I don’t think it’s going to come apart but would this bother you enough to exchange? I figured I would just use it anyway and it there was any issues in the future with it I would exchange. Pic attached.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5660873


Do you mean light peeking through some area from the bottom when you see it from inside your key pouch? If yes, from what I know, it's normal for mono key pouch. It is also possible to find one without any light peeking through. Both are considered normal.


----------



## Gigitay93

Is this normal wear and tear for the neverfull?


----------



## BULL

Gigitay93 said:


> Is this normal wear and tear for the neverfull?
> 
> View attachment 5671695
> 
> 
> View attachment 5671696


It is just dirty. The threads seem to hold onto the canvas as intended. But I am curious what other owners day. I guess most doesn't pull the handle down this much to check.


----------



## Babxie

Does anyone own fold me pouch? I was wondering why there are 2 versions of LV metal logo on the closure tab 

New (photo 1) and old (photo 2) versions maybe?


----------



## BULL

Babxie said:


> Does anyone own fold me pouch? I was wondering why there are 2 versions of LV metal logo on the closure tab
> 
> New (photo 1) and old (photo 2) versions maybe?
> 
> View attachment 5672001
> 
> View attachment 5672003


Finally. This looks so much better. Looked like a misprinted stamp. Never understood how anyone could let that design out of the studio in the first place.


----------



## Babxie

BULL said:


> Finally. This looks so much better. Looked like a misprinted stamp. Never understood how anyone could let that design out of the studio in the first place.


I am wondering if I should choose photo 2, because that is the “supposed” normal I see, even the official photo looks like photo 2. But photo 1 looks so much better.

Dear @BULL, which one would you choose?


----------



## BULL

Babxie said:


> I am wondering if I should choose photo 2, because that is the “supposed” normal I see, even the official photo looks like photo 2. But photo 1 looks so much better.
> 
> Dear @BULL, which one would you choose?


Did you get both from the same place?

I wouldn't be surprised if they had gotten a lot of feedback on the logo looking weird, and it took them this much time to adjust. It feels to be around 2-3 years since they started using this kinda hardware. If this is really the new norm, the press photos will be updated soon. But to sum it up, I wouldn't choose based on the current photo-situation, but which one looks actually nicer. And the not-spilled-over logo looks way way nicer.


----------



## Babxie

BULL said:


> Did you get both from the same place?
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if they had gotten a lot of feedback on the logo looking weird, and it took them this much time to adjust. It feels to be around 2-3 years since they started using this kinda hardware. If this is really the new norm, the press photos will be updated soon. But to sum it up, I wouldn't choose based on the current photo-situation, but which one looks actually nicer. And the not-spilled-over logo looks way way nicer.


Thanks @BULL for helping me make up my mind. I also feel I should choose the nicer one. And yup, I’ve gotten both of them, online, in the same time, 1 for my cousin.


----------

